# Outdoors > Fishing >  Fishing tomorrow!

## veitnamcam

Anyone want to come with?
Must be able to bait own hook, not fall overboard or be scared of little wee sharks.

----------


## veitnamcam

@screamO   @Shearer   @Pengy @deer243 plenty of you other pricks have already turned me down...you know who you are  :Grin:

----------


## 223nut

Keen but a bit far! And I'm working (how the f@)K did that happen)

----------


## mikee

> @screamO   @Shearer   @Pengy @deer243 plenty of you other pricks have already turned me down...you know who you are


um yes well sorry, what more can I say!!  I have something else planned already before you text me

----------


## Kiwi Greg

> um yes well sorry, what more can I say!!  I have something else planned already before you text me


Me three, good old work.....Loading bullets for the weekend  :Thumbsup:

----------


## Maca49

Should have phoned me on Tuesday! I need time :O O:

----------


## Pengy

I only just got online due to power issues VC. Will have to say thanks, but no thanks. I had a long day today and the old body is telling me as much  :Sad:

----------


## veitnamcam

> I only just got online due to power issues VC. Will have to say thanks, but no thanks. I had a long day today and the old body is telling me as much


Useless  

Sent from my SM-G800Y using Tapatalk

----------


## veitnamcam

Still no takers?

Sent from my SM-G388F using Tapatalk

----------


## Spudattack

Just had my all day appointment cancel so I am free, bit of a drive from Whangarei though....

Sent from my SM-G360G using Tapatalk

----------


## BRADS

> Still no takers?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G388F using Tapatalk


I'd be keen as but there's a bloody ditch in the way 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## 7mmsaum

> I'd be keen as but there's a bloody ditch in the way 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Same mate but i fucken hate boats, and flying so i hate planes too.

Helicopters i can barely tolerate but only because they save me lots of walking

----------


## BRADS

> Same mate but i fucken hate boats, and flying so i hate planes too.
> 
> Helicopters i can barely tolerate but only because they save me lots of walking


Make a nice change from being elbow deep in a old ewe sorting a jumble of arms and legs.
Hope ya catch lots Vc


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## veitnamcam

Sent from my SM-G800Y using Tapatalk

----------


## mikee

Taking upside down pictures whilst driving.................... you sir are a bloody forum Legend. Good luck

----------


## veitnamcam

Talked the penguin into comming.....just waiting for him to come down from his roost.

Sent from my SM-G800Y using Tapatalk

----------


## Munsey

> Talked the penguin into comming.....just waiting for him to come down from his roost.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G800Y using Tapatalk


Howling  eastly wind down here today Cam  . I'd say kaiks would have been  Arse!  . Ffs am I ever going to fush  

Sent from my SM-J200Y using Tapatalk

----------


## veitnamcam

pulled the pin early....the first mate was a bit poorly. 

Sent from my SM-G800Y using Tapatalk

----------


## stug

Good feed there.

----------


## mikee

> pulled the pin early....the first mate was a bit poorly. 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G800Y using Tapatalk


A "green penguin" eh, sounds like some sort of superhero!!!!!

----------


## R93

> pulled the pin early....the first mate was a bit poorly. 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G800Y using Tapatalk


If your last pic in this thread is anything to go by, I don't blame him😆

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk

----------


## veitnamcam

> Howling  eastly wind down here today Cam  . I'd say kaiks would have been  Arse!  . Ffs am I ever going to fush  
> 
> Sent from my SM-J200Y using Tapatalk


Forcast was for 15knt thismorning but was mint.

Sent from my SM-G800Y using Tapatalk

----------


## Shearer

> pulled the pin early....the first mate was a bit poorly. 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G800Y using Tapatalk


Bloody brilliant @Pengy. That's a good carrot. Did you forget your sea legs?
Looks like a good day. Well done VC.

----------


## veitnamcam

> Bloody brilliant @Pengy. That's a good carrot. Did you forget your sea legs?
> Looks like a good day. Well done VC.


He didnt get much notice, I rang him and said come on cahnt grab your rod I am waiting at the bottom of your driveway! :Grin:

----------


## oneipete

Nice haul of Gurnard  :Thumbsup: 

We are off at 6am tomorrow with the kids to Kawhia on a gurnard hunt.  4 metre tides so should be a cracker day.

----------


## 25/08IMP

Yea tomorrow will be the day, big tides and big snapper off Patea in the Naki. Early start to get the tide.

Sent from my SM-G900I using Tapatalk

----------


## veitnamcam

Good luck Fellas.

----------


## Danny

I'm off through the 'Cut' at day break across to Motiti to stray-line the day away. Hope it stays calm.  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## veitnamcam

> I'm off through the 'Cut' at day break across to Motiti to stray-line the day away. Hope it stays calm.  
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Im off with the old man and my son in the morning, three generations fishing together  :Cool:

----------


## Danny

Nice. My old man isn't too flash just quietly so it's me and the mate tomorrow although the old man will certainly leap into the boat when I call in to grab his quotation. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Shearer

> Im off with the old man and my son in the morning, three generations fishing together


Done that a few times myself over the last couple of years. My dad didn't start fishing until late in his 70s so it took us a while to get going.

----------


## Danny

> Done that a few times myself over the last couple of years. My dad didn't start fishing until late in his 70s so it took us a while to get going.
> Attachment 54109


That piece of sea looks familiar. 
Nice.

----------


## veitnamcam

Boys got the sulks and doesnt want to come....of well no wild pork bacon and free range egg toasties for him!

----------


## Pengy

> Boys got the sulks and doesnt want to come....of well no wild pork bacon and free range egg toasties for him!


You meanie  :Grin:

----------


## veitnamcam

Got my pb blue cod today.


Size ten for reference.

Dad somehow managed three of these all tangled up at once....oh how I laughed.



Nice and calm....trawlers towing over closed scollop grounds.....thatl help em recover boys 



Did alright back on land at lunchtime.





Sent from my SM-G800Y using Tapatalk

----------


## LOC

> Got my pb blue cod today.
> 
> 
> Size ten for reference


The Codfather

----------


## Mooseman

You done well on those Gurnard Veitnamcam, would be my favourite eating fish.

----------


## veitnamcam

> You done well on those Gurnard Veitnamcam, would be my favourite eating fish.


They are good eating I prefer blue cod myself but they are not that plentiful here.

Sent from my SM-G388F using Tapatalk

----------


## deer243

Awesome :Thumbsup:  Must get out and do more fishing rather than chasing deer. Hey cam, on those gurnard do you just fillet them or do you use the secret method :Wink: .
that takesthe guts out and skins them all in one go?

----------


## JoshC

Far that's flat. 

This was Saturday avo out in Foveaux Strait, Stewart Island in the background. Flat for here!! Fishing was primo, 20 cod this size in just over a hour. 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## veitnamcam

> Awesome Must get out and do more fishing rather than chasing deer. Hey cam, on those gurnard do you just fillet them or do you use the secret method.
> that takesthe guts out and skins them all in one go?


I tend to fillet them and leave the guts in untouched.

Always keen to learn something new tho.

----------


## veitnamcam

> Far that's flat. 
> 
> This was Saturday avo out in Foveaux Strait, Stewart Island in the background. Flat for here!! Fishing was primo, 20 cod this size in just over a hour. 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Nice!

Hopefully it stays that good down there and our cod fishery improves, over the trial closure of the sounds fishery for recreational fishers cod size and abundance didnt change but commercial take increased 40% !

Its clear where the problem lies with our fishery.

----------


## JoshC

> Nice!
> 
> Hopefully it stays that good down there and our cod fishery improves, over the trial closure of the sounds fishery for recreational fishers cod size and abundance didnt change but commercial take increased 40% !
> 
> Its clear where the problem lies with our fishery.



So yours is getting better? 

I've been fishing down here since I was a kid, so 20 years plus. Used to get good cod off the rocks, but harder to do that now. 

Saturday would've rated up there as one of the best days in years for numbers of fish and of consistent size. We're lucky in that the weather plays a huge role in protecting our fishery, both from a commercial and recreational perspective. 

For us min size for Southland is 33cm and 20 per person-all of the cod I caught were 38cm or bigger. Got 4 that went 50+cm! 

Rarely do we take our 20 each - especially if off the boat when there's 5-7 of us. That's alot of fish! 

I only ended up with 5 of them after 3 stops to visit friends on the way home!

----------


## veitnamcam

> So yours is getting better? 
> 
> I've been fishing down here since I was a kid, so 20 years plus. Used to get good cod off the rocks, but harder to do that now. 
> 
> Saturday would've rated up there as one of the best days in years for numbers of fish and of consistent size. We're lucky in that the weather plays a huge role in protecting our fishery, both from a commercial and recreational perspective. 
> 
> For us min size for Southland is 33cm and 20 per person-all of the cod I caught were 38cm or bigger. Got 4 that went 50+cm! 
> 
> Rarely do we take our 20 each - especially if off the boat when there's 5-7 of us. That's alot of fish! 
> ...


Our snapper fishery is recovering...for how long remains to be seen because the comercials are calling for a quota increase on them.

There is no evidence the cod fishery is improving despite heavy restrictions on recreational fishers because commercial take what the recs dont as proven in the total catch returns.

We are 2 per person @33 or greater.

Our scollops have been near fished out of existence and now the sounds is closed and the eastern side of Tasman bay...but yet there is still trawlers towing their bottom gear over the closed scollop grounds smashing scollops and smothering them in a cloud of silt.

----------


## deer243

Cam, what you do is take the whole gurnard as is, ungutted, hold the tail and cut the spikes and fins of the top of its back. So in other words take a few mils of its back taking the fins and spikes of. Then cut behind the head until you break the bone then grapping the head you just snap the gurnard in half, , pulling the skin off in one good pull and the guts just comes out as well.  So you now have a skinless, gutless fish and its done in seconds.    Check out Utube, shows you there and seems to work well on the ones ive tried it on

----------


## Pengy

Still full of bones though ?

----------


## deer243

> Still full of bones though ?


Yes, still have to fillit it lol but its a real quick clean way to gut and skin a fish in a couple of seconds

----------


## Pengy

I like them skin on

----------


## veitnamcam

I'll check that out. If skinning I just do them like a cod knife the first bit then rip it off.

I like them skin on too., generally do about half and half.

Sent from my SM-G388F using Tapatalk

----------


## veitnamcam

> Cam, what you do is take the whole gurnard as is, ungutted, hold the tail and cut the spikes and fins of the top of its back. So in other words take a few mils of its back taking the fins and spikes of. Then cut behind the head until you break the bone then grapping the head you just snap the gurnard in half, , pulling the skin off in one good pull and the guts just comes out as well.  So you now have a skinless, gutless fish and its done in seconds.    Check out Utube, shows you there and seems to work well on the ones ive tried it on


This guy is painful to watch  :Grin: 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GT_AEgKpbvw

I would have filleted and skinned in  that time easy.

"the scott rea project" vid skins it a bit quicker but then fillets badly with with pin bones in and calls them boneless fillets  :ORLY:

----------


## stingray

Up early yesterday to catch up with VC, loaded gear into the boat and headed off sharking. down the chanel and out into open water to find a nasty wee chop. So we eased up and watched the sounder for fish sign, when we hit on some we dropped the hook line and headed out a bit futher to another patch of marks and dropped anchor and burley. Set out our rods and set to yarning...we checked baits and eventually watched dawn break and the fishing come on ..NOT ..to much fresh water the skipper says so over to pick up the hook line and with the sea easing we put the hammer down and headed for deeper cleaner water. 

That done we re baited the hook line dropped it over the side moved away and set about burleying up a storm once more much to the delight of a freindly dotterel / petterol ( not sure which) that sat right at the back of the boat grazing quite contently on the scraps coming from the surface burley pot. VC as the first to score with a savage strike and bent rod  that had me reaching for the net and both of us hoping for a by catch of pesky snapper ..but alas it was the target species of shark, after returning it VC was again in the action with a horse of Kawhai!! Myself I soaked baits and admired the bird life the jelly-fish and the lovely way the sun shone through the clouds. 

 Meanwhile VC wrangled a steady stream of sharks not just the normal spikies he was going hard slaying greyboys , small rig the whole works and with a finial flourish he boated a fat gurnard, that was enough for me I protested the wind and VC relented and we headed over to recover the hook line , VC being the top bloke he is took the risk of letting me bring the hook line in, which I almost managed with out incident ..only one tangle around the handle and chucking the clip trace hook over the side rather than the shark (sorry VC)!!

With the line on board with another two beauty Kawhai and the targeted sharks returned for next winter we headed over to VC never ever fail spot and ran the lures out..... long story short I some how managed to hex this spot as well .

A huge cheers to a top bloke VC for taking me out and yarning up a storm and turning a blind eye to my ham fistedness!!
Thanks VC it was a blast

----------


## puku

Awesome day by the sound of it nonetheless @stingray 

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk

----------


## Pengy

@veitnamcam
You are a sucker for punishment mate  :Wink:

----------


## veitnamcam

My pleasure Stingray.

Give it another go when we have had a spell of decent weather.

----------


## ROKTOY

A good day out. I'm almost jealous

----------


## stingray

@veitnamcam!! I found one


33 meters squid bait water temp 13.

----------


## veitnamcam

> @veitnamcam!! I found one
> Attachment 57388
> 
> 33 meters squid bait water temp 13.


Shit hot!

On the rod?

Sent from my SM-G800Y using Tapatalk

----------


## Shearer

> Shit hot!
> 
> On the rod?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G800Y using Tapatalk


Unless he put squid on his spear?

----------


## mikee

> @veitnamcam!! I found one
> Attachment 57388
> 
> 33 meters squid bait water temp 13.


Well done.................. I know another forum member will be chomping at the bit to get into those  (once he gets home)

----------


## stingray

Na hook line, to sloppy to sit out there.

----------


## stingray

Got a crew together ..keen as spearfisherman and cray slayers!! Sunday looks ok .. plus a boatman told the poor bugger we we we're going fishing!   He's young he will learn!

----------


## veitnamcam

> Got a crew together ..keen as spearfisherman and cray slayers!! Sunday looks ok .. plus a boatman told the poor bugger we we we're going fishing!   He's young he will learn!


Seriosly considered not "targeting" snaps tommorow and heading northish out of delaware tomorrow......but.
Need to nail down a meat saver load for the boom stick.....shooting has been taking the back seat for too long.

Sent from my SM-G800Y using Tapatalk

----------


## stingray

Skipper in training 

Moki murder..just the one for his Da 

Random photos 
Current basin looking towards French pass , butter, cod 


As many know a good day is not always measured in bounty but in smiles we had a beauty.

Found out we had driven past the snapper ...the kayak fisherman we yarned to in the morning caught a handful of pannies  and gurnard just up from the wharf ...he took great pleasure in letting us know  :Pissed Off: 


Ahhh crap ..oh well you get the idea ..night all

----------


## veitnamcam

Bloody met service was miles out again....should have gone out Sunday.

Sent from my SM-G388F using Tapatalk

----------


## veitnamcam

Dropped a net last night more as a reconnaissance mission than anything else and picked up this morning before work, suspicions confirmed !

----------


## Gibo

Money spot or nada?

----------


## veitnamcam

> Money spot or nada?


Money spot for rig and snap....always is just that the timing they arrive changes year by year.

Sent from my SM-G388F using Tapatalk

----------


## Munsey

A pod of orcas where out fishing me, out deep . Cool to watch 

Sent from my SM-J200Y using Tapatalk

----------


## Munsey

Maybe it's this one 

Sent from my SM-J200Y using Tapatalk

----------


## veitnamcam

Taking my Dad out tomorrow morning....hopfully this hasnt stuffed the fishing in close.

----------


## Munsey

Shit that was a spike . Vis was wicked here . The blue water must have been gin clear , as I said reading the bottom at 350 mts when normally maxed at 200 .  Rivers are chocolate brown and south Bay is turning same colour .  @stingray took this of the wharf north side . 

Sent from my SM-J200Y using Tapatalk

----------


## veitnamcam

Shit thats clear!, just been up port hills for a look and a big brown poo colour plume is spreading out in the bay  :Sad:

----------


## stingray

> Taking my Dad out tomorrow morning....hopfully this hasnt stuffed the fishing in close.
> 
> Attachment 58747


Water out this way has not being effected, still green not mud brown.

----------


## veitnamcam

> Water out this way has not being effected, still green not mud brown.


Yea may have to head further out.

----------


## stingray

> Shit that was a spike . Vis was wicked here . The blue water must have been gin clear , as I said reading the bottom at 350 mts when normally maxed at 200 .  Rivers are chocolate brown and south Bay is turning same colour .  @stingray took this of the wharf north side . 
> 
> Sent from my SM-J200Y using Tapatalk


Bloody hell vis like that and orca!! NZ is a wicked play ground!!

----------


## 7mmsaum

A visual feast

Todd Moen makes Some of the best fly fishing videos I have ever seen

Check him out on YouTube 


https://youtu.be/mVZNLRpoccI

----------


## veitnamcam

10 of these last night.



The slump is over.

Sent from my SM-G388F using Tapatalk

----------


## Gibo

Nice looking fish mate.

----------


## veitnamcam

> Nice looking fish mate.


Good fun on the light gear 

Sent from my SM-G388F using Tapatalk

----------


## veitnamcam

Anyone seen/used one of these before?





Sent from my SM-G800Y using Tapatalk

----------


## veitnamcam

> Anyone seen/used one of these before?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G800Y using Tapatalk


Its an Australian made (Alvey ?) I forget the brand at the mo big arse hand reel for deep water fishing IE Grouper/Bluenose.

Operated with two hands like the rowing guys with it in a rod holder or on a mount means you recover around 1.2m per revolution and two handed big handles means you can power it up in no time :Thumbsup: 

I thought it was a great (old) idea.

----------


## veitnamcam

Anyone want to come for a look after work?

Sent from my SM-G388F using Tapatalk

----------


## sambnz

@vietnamcam how far out do you fish mate? Will be up in Nelson over Christmas period with the missus looking to do a bit of fishing. Can take the olds 4m something pontoon out. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## veitnamcam

> @vietnamcam how far out do you fish mate? Will be up in Nelson over Christmas period with the missus looking to do a bit of fishing. Can take the olds 4m something pontoon out. 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Anywhere from about a k to ten k out depending.....be a couple of k tonight. 

Sent from my SM-G388F using Tapatalk

----------


## stingray

Photos from my last trip with VC , he sharked and I photo'd sunsets , to dark and sloppy for snapper photos.. but YES we binned a feed! 
Cheers VC. Go well tonight , you of all people deserve a boomer of a night! 

Special mention to @Pengy who sorted me a bit of wonderful camera kit. A huge thank you to you also!!

----------


## veitnamcam

Had a couple of good runs on the straylines but the buggers keep dropping it....winds a c/$t but one nice fish boated so far.



Sent from my SM-G800Y using Tapatalk

----------


## sambnz

Bloody good! Whole pilchards? 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk

----------


## veitnamcam

> Bloody good! Whole pilchards? 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Half a baby squid.

Was going well with 5 on board then the anchor let go and I lost a 20l bucket pf burly 

Sent from my SM-G800Y using Tapatalk

----------


## veitnamcam

8 nice snaps and a big rig.



Sent from my SM-G800Y using Tapatalk

----------


## veitnamcam

> 8 nice snaps and a big rig.
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G800Y using Tapatalk


When I had cleaned boat and put it away, sorted gear etc then put the snaps in the fridge I filleted the rig and threw the backbone and skin/trimmings in the chillybin and left it fair in the middle of the kitchen floor as I still had to have a shower and go to bed and it was nudging 1am.
When i came home from work the next day it was gone so assumed the wife had delt with it......she had by putting it outside :Oh Noes:  
Found it just now  :Sick:  :Sick:  :Sick:  :Sick:  :Sick:  :Sick:  :Sick:  :Sick:  :Sick:  :Sick:  :Sick:  :Sick:  :Sick:  :We All Gonna Die:  :We All Gonna Die:  :We All Gonna Die: 

I have a pretty strong stomach for disgusting/smelly shit but OH MY GOD THAT WAS BAD!!!!

Washed my hands a couple of times,cleaned under my nails, cut my nails, washed my hands again and they still stink of rotten rig :Sick:

----------


## veitnamcam

Any of you buggers keen for the morning?
Drop long line and troll lures for a couple hours.

----------


## mikee

> Any of you buggers keen for the morning?
> Drop long line and troll lures for a couple hours.


Nah sorry othr plans tomorrow but have text ya where I put the ll's yesterday and did OK
Planning on taking my folks out again Wednesday before they go home

----------


## Pengy

> Any of you buggers keen for the morning?
> Drop long line and troll lures for a couple hours.


Bugger! Missed this as went to bed early nursing man flu.  :Oh Noes:

----------


## veitnamcam

> Bugger! Missed this as went to bed early nursing man flu.


I dont want man flu

----------


## mikee

> I dont want man flu


mee neither but I think you may have been "mis-diagnosed"  @Pengy surely it would be "bird flu" !!!  :Grin:

----------


## sambnz

How'd you get on @veitnamcam? I went out of cable bag 6am yesterday for a dive, drop the net and a quick fish. Not very fishy where I was. Few moki around and a heap of small Kina. Few schools of hearings but nothing worth shooting. Nothing on the rod except losing a lure to a barracuda. Net got fucked by a string ray and it was time to come home. Bit of a shitter of a day but better than sitting at home. Now I'm looking at somewhere else to drop the net. I'm thinking over near rabbit island. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk

----------


## veitnamcam

> How'd you get on @veitnamcam? I went out of cable bag 6am yesterday for a dive, drop the net and a quick fish. Not very fishy where I was. Few moki around and a heap of small Kina. Few schools of hearings but nothing worth shooting. Nothing on the rod except losing a lure to a barracuda. Net got fucked by a string ray and it was time to come home. Bit of a shitter of a day but better than sitting at home. Now I'm looking at somewhere else to drop the net. I'm thinking over near rabbit island. 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


didnt go....then planned to go this evening with a mate .....now it is blowing its guts out.

I will try to upload a google earth pic for ya.

----------


## veitnamcam

@sambnz

If you like rig id be putting your net here overnight, should get some snaps too.



there is a bar that runs right across there from rabbit island to the blind channel and if you set just on the seaward bank its usually good for rig and a few snaps...if targeting snaps Id head more in front of the island.

----------


## Tommy

50 feet from Rangi, and have had 10 boats come past between us and shore with the hammer down, all over 15 knots, on the plane. One would have been doing 35 and was 2 boat lengths away as he passed. There's a marked channel 200 meters away and these cocks just have to buzz you at anchor.  :Pissed Off:

----------


## veitnamcam

> 50 feet from Rangi, and have had 10 boats come past between us and shore with the hammer down, all over 15 knots, on the plane. One would have been doing 35 and was 2 boat lengths away as he passed. There's a marked channel 200 meters away and these cocks just have to buzz you at anchor. 
> 
> Attachment 61228


Yes there is all sorts of fuckwits on the water at this time of year.

----------


## Sideshow

That's pretty typical. Wife sailed around the world and said you would have an empty ocean and over the horizon would come a ship that would come straight at you. Them being under sail every boat underpower is ment to give way.   :ORLY:

----------


## veitnamcam

> That's pretty typical. Wife sailed around the world and said you would have an empty ocean and over the horizon would come a ship that would come straight at you. Them being under sail every boat underpower is ment to give way.


Unless constrained by draught or limeted maneuverability.
IE if it is bigger than you get out of the way.

Sent from my SM-G388F using Tapatalk

----------


## stingray

Next two days looking good .. weather forecast has changed four times today. I'm away at okiwi, if anyone needs a weather up date for down that way PM tonight I can get up at stupid o'clock and let you know if it's worth the haul through.

----------


## veitnamcam

> Next two days looking good .. weather forecast has changed four times today. I'm away at okiwi, if anyone needs a weather up date for down that way PM tonight I can get up at stupid o'clock and let you know if it's worth the haul through.


Good barstard !  :Thumbsup: 

Farking working as of the morning.

----------


## sambnz

Just went out @veitnamcam. Put in at Monaco. Wind blowing like fuck and didn't die down until we came in. Put the net out for 30mins as the sun was going down and we were running out of light. Ended up with one rig and a small kahawai. Great fun. Appreciate the tips. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## veitnamcam

> Just went out @veitnamcam. Put in at Monaco. Wind blowing like fuck and didn't die down until we came in. Put the net out for 30mins as the sun was going down and we were running out of light. Ended up with one rig and a small kahawai. Great fun. Appreciate the tips. 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Awesome :Thumbsup: 

I wanted to get out this morning to chase some kings but ol nigel no mates couldnt find a first mate.....nearly drowned a couple of times trying to troll for kings solo in a dingy :Yaeh Am Not Durnk: 
Was good this am and tide right to take kids on biscuit in behind rabbit but wife had other ideas :36 1 5:  :Wtfsmilie: 
txt planned a troll this evening(in the morning) then the wind came up.
Sat at home and sulked while sorting out my fishing gear re rigging worn stuff etc.
Work tomorrow yay! :Oh Noes:  :Grin:

----------


## mikee

> Awesome
> 
> I wanted to get out this morning to chase some kings but ol nigel no mates couldnt find a first mate.....nearly drowned a couple of times trying to troll for kings solo in a dingy
> Was good this am and tide right to take kids on biscuit in behind rabbit but wife had other ideas
> txt planned a troll this evening(in the morning) then the wind came up.
> Sat at home and sulked while sorting out my fishing gear re rigging worn stuff etc.
> Work tomorrow yay!


Bugger, We are just about to leave, my folks last chance at a final fish before they go back home to Ashbusrton on Friday

----------


## veitnamcam

> Bugger, We are just about to leave, my folks last chance at a final fish before they go back home to Ashbusrton on Friday


Good luck.

Sent from my SM-G800Y using Tapatalk

----------


## veitnamcam

I am not doin well on taking forum members for a fish lately.....the weather and the fishing seems to be crap whenever I invite someone.

----------


## Shearer

Did you not go out this morning?
Landlord caught a 20lb snapper yesterday morning. I didn't ask where.

----------


## Pengy

> Did you not go out this morning?
> Landlord caught a 20lb snapper yesterday morning. I didn't ask where.



Probably the same spot x that my mate keeps getting them lately  :Wink:

----------


## veitnamcam

> Did you not go out this morning?
> Landlord caught a 20lb snapper yesterday morning. I didn't ask where.


Na wanted to go out of delaware and forcast wasnt good for there....rabbit would have been ok but didnt want to catch kahawai sharks and whales.

I put 20pounders back if at all possible.
Shit eating when they get big.

Sent from my SM-G800Y using Tapatalk

----------


## mikee

> Probably the same spot x that my mate keeps getting them lately


I have a fair Idea where that is  :Grin:

----------


## mikee

> I put 20pounders back if at all possible.
> Shit eating when they get big.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G800Y using Tapatalk


Me too, unless they come up dead (long line) bloody difficult to fillet at that size too

----------


## Shearer

> Na wanted to go out of delaware and forcast wasnt good for there....rabbit would have been ok but didnt want to catch kahawai sharks and whales.
> 
> I put 20pounders back if at all possible.
> Shit eating when they get big.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G800Y using Tapatalk


Don't think he kept it.

----------


## longrange308

Did a wee shore dive today , off Stevens bay, no fish about but found me a little anchor and a feed of mussels for the barbie

----------


## deer243

Without having  a boat :Oh Noes:  just had a couple of goes of the local wharf behind sealords. Heaps of under size snapper, caught more of them than baitfish on the bait rod. Darn Asians keeping everything they catch thou  :Pissed Off: . Managed to have some fun using big baits. Caught a eagleray around 7kg. Two short tail stingrays around 20kg and one 25kg. Lost another 3 had beaten but busted me of under the wharfs.
Caught one rather large Kahawai, one large red cod, one eel and saw a guy lose his 12 foot rod that ngot pulled in by a big fish  :Thumbsup: .
Saw others catch another large kahawai, couple of gurand, one legal snapper and a couple of bust offs on rays.
The harbours full of rays of all sorts of sizes for some fun if thats your thing.  Was fishing 7kg and 15kg line, caught rays on both

----------


## Tommy

> Without having  a boat just had a couple of goes of the local wharf behind sealords. Heaps of under size snapper, caught more of them than baitfish on the bait rod. Darn Asians keeping everything they catch thou . Managed to have some fun using big baits. Caught a eagleray around 7kg. Two short tail stingrays around 20kg and one 25kg. Lost another 3 had beaten but busted me of under the wharfs.
> Caught one rather large Kahawai, one large red cod, one eel and saw a guy lose his 12 foot rod that ngot pulled in by a big fish .
> Saw others catch another large kahawai, couple of gurand, one legal snapper and a couple of bust offs on rays.
> The harbours full of rays of all sorts of sizes for some fun if thats your thing.  Was fishing 7kg and 15kg line, caught rays on both


I have lost my shit good and proper at several people keeping undersize fish. Usually down Birkenhead or Northcote wharves

----------


## stretch

> I have lost my shit good and proper at several people keeping undersize fish. Usually down Birkenhead or Northcote wharves


Push them in next time.

----------


## veitnamcam

> I have lost my shit good and proper at several people keeping undersize fish. Usually down Birkenhead or Northcote wharves


So you should  :Thumbsup:

----------


## veitnamcam

> Without having  a boat just had a couple of goes of the local wharf behind sealords. Heaps of under size snapper, caught more of them than baitfish on the bait rod. Darn Asians keeping everything they catch thou . Managed to have some fun using big baits. Caught a eagleray around 7kg. Two short tail stingrays around 20kg and one 25kg. Lost another 3 had beaten but busted me of under the wharfs.
> Caught one rather large Kahawai, one large red cod, one eel and saw a guy lose his 12 foot rod that ngot pulled in by a big fish .
> Saw others catch another large kahawai, couple of gurand, one legal snapper and a couple of bust offs on rays.
> The harbours full of rays of all sorts of sizes for some fun if thats your thing.  Was fishing 7kg and 15kg line, caught rays on both


PM me your cell no....often looking for a second on board.

----------


## Pengy

> PM me your cell no....often looking for a second on board.


Preferably one that has real sea legs  :Wink:

----------


## sambnz

Thanks again @veitnamcam. Had a real adventure today with the old man. Put the net out 2 hours after high tide. Blasted around to the front of rabbit island for a fish and picked up a couple small grey boys. Went and picked up the net as the wind was coming up. Ended up with 6 real decent sized rig! Tried to head back into Monaco but we run aground and had been blocked out by low tide as the channel had completely dissappered. Had to ring someone and get the truck and trailer moved around to the surf life club on rocks as we couldn't get into Monaco. We crashed out through the breakers all the back to the port. I never realised how much that channel changes, let alone the fact it can completely shut off on low tide. Lesson learnt. Was a bloody good laugh and a couple hairy moments. Everyone can have a laugh at our expense. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## ROKTOY

> Thanks again @veitnamcam. Had a real adventure today with the old man. Put the net out 2 hours after high tide. Blasted around to the front of rabbit island for a fish and picked up a couple small grey boys. Went and picked up the net as the wind was coming up. Ended up with 6 real decent sized rig! Tried to head back into Monaco but we run aground and had been blocked out by low tide as the channel had completely dissappered. Had to ring someone and get the truck and trailer moved around to the surf life club on rocks as we couldn't get into Monaco. We crashed out through the breakers all the back to the port. I never realised how much that channel changes, let alone the fact it can completely shut off on low tide. Lesson learnt. Was a bloody good laugh and a couple hairy moments. Everyone can have a laugh at our expense.


Been there, done that, walked a mates boat a good km offshore of Mapua a few years back when the outboard died and low tide beat us
Must get back out for a fish soon.

----------


## veitnamcam

> Thanks again @veitnamcam. Had a real adventure today with the old man. Put the net out 2 hours after high tide. Blasted around to the front of rabbit island for a fish and picked up a couple small grey boys. Went and picked up the net as the wind was coming up. Ended up with 6 real decent sized rig! Tried to head back into Monaco but we run aground and had been blocked out by low tide as the channel had completely dissappered. Had to ring someone and get the truck and trailer moved around to the surf life club on rocks as we couldn't get into Monaco. We crashed out through the breakers all the back to the port. I never realised how much that channel changes, let alone the fact it can completely shut off on low tide. Lesson learnt. Was a bloody good laugh and a couple hairy moments. Everyone can have a laugh at our expense. 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Ah thats a bugger....hope the prop didnt suffer too much.
I have lost count of how many times I have run aground in the channels in my dingy.
there is a couple of ways in there but if you didn't go out at low tide would be pretty hard to find.
glad you got some rig  

Sent from my SM-G388F using Tapatalk

----------


## Gapped axe

Waiting for the wind to stop, waiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiting

----------


## Danny

> Waiting for the wind to stop, waiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiting


Is it ever going to stop blowing??!!

----------


## sambnz

> Is it ever going to stop blowing??!!


Might be shit out of luck today 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## veitnamcam

> Is it ever going to stop blowing??!!


Farcanal its been bloody windy this spring/summer...driving me nuts!

----------


## stingray

Tommorrow and/or Friday ...picking we (Nelson) will enjoy the "H" for about 48 hours then the "L" s will squeeze on the highs and by Saturday we will get a screamer going again!

----------


## veitnamcam

> Tommorrow and/or Friday ...picking we (Nelson) will enjoy the "H" for about 48 hours then the "L" s will squeeze on the highs and by Saturday we will get a screamer going again! 
> Attachment 61609


Yep just in time for the weekend....sat morning ok maybe..... who is keen for a troll tomorrow evening?

----------


## Gapped axe

I'm in, pick me up

----------


## veitnamcam

> I'm in, pick me up


Will do...pick you up at Nelson ramp 630pm  :Thumbsup:

----------


## gadgetman

Could be keen.

----------


## sambnz

Good luck guys. Will be awaiting the report. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk

----------


## veitnamcam

> Could be keen.


Awesome :Thumbsup:  Hope the wind doesnt come up.

----------


## gadgetman

> Awesome Hope the wind doesnt come up.


I'll need some directions. Might as well pick up the towbar too.

----------


## veitnamcam

> I'll need some directions. Might as well pick up the towbar too.


incoming txt

----------


## veitnamcam

> Awesome Hope the wind doesnt come up.


Typically its mint now but forcasting 15 knots this evening 

Sent from my SM-G800Y using Tapatalk

----------


## gadgetman

> Typically its mint now but forcasting 15 knots this evening 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G800Y using Tapatalk


Sounds like a typical day down here.

----------


## Gapped axe

At 6am I was surfing Hot Water beach coromandel. The wind seems to be going so hopefully we will get out for a fish today

----------


## Munsey

First run out for a kingfish . No joy and a bit lumpy so try tomorrow.  Forecast is shit again 

Sent from my SM-J200Y using Tapatalk

----------


## veitnamcam

> First run out for a kingfish . No joy and a bit lumpy so try tomorrow.  Forecast is shit again 
> 
> Sent from my SM-J200Y using Tapatalk


Tsunami !

----------


## stingray

What temp is the water? We have between 17 and 19 degrees, plankton down to 30 ft thick as...but zero bait fish! No gannets no dolphins stuff all penguins, saw two rat kings at okuri diving at 60 ft. just after New Years , beautiful blue water out in the open just a serious lack of bait and predators. A strange old season indeed!

----------


## Munsey

> What temp is the water? We have between 17 and 19 degrees, plankton down to 30 ft thick as...but zero bait fish! No gannets no dolphins stuff all penguins, saw two rat kings at okuri diving at 60 ft. just after New Years , beautiful blue water out in the open just a serious lack of bait and predators. A strange old season indeed!


 Its a balmy 16.6 deg today , Will peak in feb @ 17 deg . They will be  out there , its just I gave up on the blue water , was 11 k out and still was a ways off .

----------


## veitnamcam

> What temp is the water? We have between 17 and 19 degrees, plankton down to 30 ft thick as...but zero bait fish! No gannets no dolphins stuff all penguins, saw two rat kings at okuri diving at 60 ft. just after New Years , beautiful blue water out in the open just a serious lack of bait and predators. A strange old season indeed!


Yes indeed.
Went over the western side of the bay yesterday with @gadgetman and one of the gadgetets and couldnt even catch a cold.

Rig net to the rescue this morning.







Sent from my SM-G800Y using Tapatalk

----------


## mikee

> Yes indeed.
> Went over the western side of the bay yesterday with @gadgetman and one of the gadgetets and couldnt even catch a cold.
> 
> Rig net to the rescue this morning.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It sure is an odd season, we had to do major miles when I took my folks out and in the end were 'saved by the long line" even though the first 3 sets resulted in zero fish and all baits came back untouched, 4th set got a small Kingi @73cms and the last 2 managed to get a few snaps. 

BUT I have never up till then set each of my long lines more than once per outing (i have 2). The was nothing on the sounder at all over most of the bay. Water temp on Kina side was 18.5 and on the Delaware side 17.4 (we did better over this side)

----------


## veitnamcam

> It sure is an odd season, we had to do major miles when I took my folks out and in the end were 'saved by the long line" even though the first 3 sets resulted in zero fish and all baits came back untouched, 4th set got a small Kingi @73cms and the last 2 managed to get a few snaps. 
> 
> BUT I have never up till then set each of my long lines more than once per outing (i have 2). The was nothing on the sounder at all over most of the bay. Water temp on Kina side was 18.5 and on the Delaware side 17.4 (we did better over this side)


I wonder if everything is in the sounds this season?

----------


## gadgetman

> Yes indeed.
> Went over the western side of the bay yesterday with @gadgetman and one of the gadgetets and couldnt even catch a cold.
> 
> Rig net to the rescue this morning.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Big thanks to @veitnamcam for taking the rookies out to wet the lines. I even unwrapped another rod that had been sitting round for about 15 years. Another one of those really good deals that was too good to pass up that I might use one day. Gadgette#3 really enjoyed herself too, but was pretty quiet on the way home, she won't take much rocking tonight. Had a really great time.

I smelt a bit of a rat when Mrs VC quietly put down the knife and stepped back. I look left to see VC wielding the phone to take a pic. Learned a heap off Mrs VC who did the vast majority of the skinning and filleting while fumble fingers here hacked at a few fish. The positive side of my fish hacking is that it can only get better, 'cause sure as eggs it can't possibly get any worse.

We'll be doing much the same for dinner. A couple of kilograms of fish all bagged up and mostly freezing at the moment. A few doses are already off to the mother-in-law.

----------


## mikee

> I wonder if everything is in the sounds this season?


well I wonder if its all hiding somewhere from the bloody wind.

----------


## gadgetman

> well I wonder if its all hiding somewhere from the bloody wind.


What wind? It was like a still day down here. And to top it all off, when I got home there was very little wind here. Hey Nelson, I think I found where your weather went.

----------


## veitnamcam

> well I wonder if its all hiding somewhere from the bloody wind.


Certainly much worse than usual (the wind)

----------


## veitnamcam

> What wind? It was like a still day down here. And to top it all off, when I got home there was very little wind here. Hey Nelson, I think I found where your weather went.


It is worse than last night here now.

----------


## gadgetman

> It is worse than last night here now.


Batten down the hatches.

----------


## LOC

interested if anyone is catching any coastal kingfish north of Auckland?

have been out for a few spear dives out of Leigh harbour over the past week or so and finding the usual spots very barren of the right fish life. basically no yellowtail mackerel baitfish around and not a single kingy seen. some people saying we are having a late season but normally Oct-Dec are the best months so we should be well and truly past those water temps

----------


## madjon_

> interested if anyone is catching any coastal kingfish north of Auckland?
> 
> have been out for a few spear dives out of Leigh harbour over the past week or so and finding the usual spots very barren of the right fish life. basically no yellowtail mackerel baitfish around and not a single kingy seen. some people saying we are having a late season but normally Oct-Dec are the best months so we should be well and truly past those water temps


All the yellow macks gone?

----------


## Pengy

All the Marlin and Yellow fin have eaten the baitfish  :Wink:

----------


## LOC

wish that was the case pengy. maybe a few of your pals booked a xmas holiday up this way to get out of the antarctic weather

----------


## Pengy

I was half serious. The game fishing up North is off to a real humdinger with more Tuna and big Blues than I can recall for this early.

----------


## MSL

I'll let you know tomorrow night, out to 'the garden patch' tomorrow but will be stopping at a spot closer to shore which usually holds big numbers of kingis

----------


## veitnamcam

@gadgetman I found them.
9snaps over 600mm after work.

Sent from my SM-G800Y using Tapatalk

----------


## sambnz

> @gadgetman I found them.
> 9snaps over 600mm after work.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G800Y using Tapatalk


Any photos? 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk

----------


## gonetropo



----------


## veitnamcam

> Any photos? 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Only on mates ifone which wont play nice with my samsung.

Sent from my SM-G800Y using Tapatalk

----------


## gadgetman

> @gadgetman I found them.
> 9snaps over 600mm after work.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G800Y using Tapatalk


They had to be somewhere.

Time to get "The Thing" in the driveway up and running I think.

----------


## veitnamcam

> Any photos? 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk




Sent from my SM-G800Y using Tapatalk

----------


## Gibo

Great looking fish  :Thumbsup:

----------


## veitnamcam

> Great looking fish


He caught 2 like that.rest on longline...was a couple of monster fish on there would have nudged 30p that I tried to release but alas they had blown up too much to get back down...The ol Moari guy accros the road was stoked to take them.

Sent from my SM-G800Y using Tapatalk

----------


## sambnz

Shit yeah! That's a bloody beauty! Next time I'm in Nelson I know who I'm getting in touch with to go fishing!! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## veitnamcam

> Shit yeah! That's a bloody beauty! Next time I'm in Nelson I know who I'm getting in touch with to go fishing!! 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I have a few fails too mate...Just ask Gadgetman.....key is getting out there just like hunting.

----------


## Munsey

Up at 4.30 Easterly fair howling ,no fishing today .Gutted

----------


## veitnamcam

> Up at 4.30 Easterly fair howling ,no fishing today .Gutted


Bugger.
Im off on a west coast mission for a few days 

Sent from my SM-G800Y using Tapatalk

----------


## LOC

@veitnamcam not sure if this is a general fishing thread you are regularly posting in or if it is supposed to be just about your Nelson missions - so sorry if i keep jumping in...

finally caught up with a more diverse haul of fish and crays, flat enough to get out to the Mokihinaus today and it was very fishy. Trevally and KY schools everywhere. finally skewered up this chap after a slow start to summer kingys

----------


## sambnz

bloody good! That would have been great fun on the end of your spear! Looks like this has turned into a general fishing thread. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Gibo

I am almost certain VC won't mind anyone posting fishing updates in here, especially big kings!! 

Nice fish LOC  :Thumbsup:

----------


## Gapped axe

No kingis at castle rock yesterday, but managed a dozen terakihi  and a reasonable snap

----------


## Munsey

My mate convinced me the weather was going to be arse ,  its not perfect but should have been out . Im gutted  :XD: .

----------


## veitnamcam

> My mate convinced me the weather was going to be arse ,  its not perfect but should have been out . Im gutted .


I hate that.....usually happens when I look at a forcast  :Grin: 

Nice King LOC  :Cool:

----------


## veitnamcam

Just spent a couple of days on the coast so my speargun finally got wet but only by the rain :Wtfsmilie: 
Conditions didn't allow getting in the water and made surfcasting challenging at best so no fish were harmed but there is always next time.

----------


## screamO

> Just spent a couple of days on the coast so my speargun finally got wet but only by the rain
> Conditions didn't allow getting in the water and made surfcasting challenging at best so no fish were harmed but there is always next time.


I cant really like that :Oh Noes:

----------


## sambnz

Got wet in Kaikoura yesterday for the first time since the quake. Interesting drive up. Not many cars on the road through that way. Had a dive in between the traffic lights at the slips and then another dive at the racecourse reef. Scared a few crays off as per usual and shot a few butters. Got two big boys around the 500mm mark which we cooked up for dinner tonight. Primo. Didn't see a heap of Paua around, but I wasn't really looking. The ones I did see were big buggers though.  


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk

----------


## mrs dundee

Went to the river  last night left home with mr dundee,calm as get to the river windy,nasty as,crossed the river the wind blowing hard as,fishing away and my cap blew off into the river,bugger it my favouite cap,it floated over to the deep to a log and sunk,good bye cap.So no fish,had 1 chase,went back to quad had enough.

----------


## veitnamcam

> Went to the river  last night left home with mr dundee,calm as get to the river windy,nasty as,crossed the river the wind blowing hard as,fishing away and my cap blew off into the river,bugger it my favouite cap,it floated over to the deep to a log and sunk,good bye cap.So no fish,had 1 chase,went back to quad had enough.


I lost count of how many caps I have lost while driving boats.

Sent from my SM-G800Y using Tapatalk

----------


## 223nut

> Went to the river  last night left home with mr dundee,calm as get to the river windy,nasty as,crossed the river the wind blowing hard as,fishing away and my cap blew off into the river,bugger it my favouite cap,it floated over to the deep to a log and sunk,good bye cap.So no fish,had 1 chase,went back to quad had enough.


Surely @Dundee could have put a lure over the top and got it for ya?!

----------


## Dundee

I was down stream but I hooked her hat the previous night when it blew off :Thumbsup:

----------


## 223nut

> I was down stream but I hooked her hat the previous night when it blew off
> Attachment 62370


And she didn't learn.... Running for cover now

----------


## Gibo

Roll on Thursday!!!!

----------


## veitnamcam

> Roll on Thursday!!!!


Stick faces ?

----------


## Gibo

> Stick faces ?


Yeah bro, three days of it. Head to mayor Island Thursday night then into the deep blue first thing Friday morn. Should have 1000m under us come mid morning  :Grin:

----------


## 7mmwsm

Won't be much happening on our side. Forecast is crapp.

----------


## Gibo

> Won't be much happening on our side. Forecast is crapp.


Ours isn't too great either but Sat looks a pearler.

----------


## Nick.m

> Yeah bro, three days of it. Head to mayor Island Thursday night then into the deep blue first thing Friday morn. Should have 1000m under us come mid morning


Hows the Gamefish side of things down your way? Havent heard much from that area yet, but numbers are starting to look good up north. We lost a Stripy, a Blue and a Mahimahi over Christmas and then landed a Stripy, a Blue Shark and some good Albacore.

----------


## Shearer

> Hows the Gamefish side of things down your way? Havent heard much from that area yet, but numbers are starting to look good up north. We lost a Stripy, a Blue and a Mahimahi over Christmas and then landed a Stripy, a Blue Shark and some good Albacore.


Where are are you now @Nick.m?

----------


## Nick.m

Back at work as of the Monday just gone  :Wtfsmilie: . 
We were up in the Cape Karikari/northland area for a few weeks, had beautiful weather so we snuck out to the Three Kings for a night  :Thumbsup: 




> Where are are you now @Nick.m?

----------


## Gibo

Not a lot happening but Murc bay is ticking aling, we'll head up to the aldy rise then maybe up to the ammo dump. Water is still cold and green out to 700 really

----------


## Nick.m

Sweet hopefully get into something. We got into water of 22.6 out close to 1000m off Northland, but found there was a ridiculously cold current running past or upwelling at the kings, only 15 degrees there  :O O:

----------


## veitnamcam

I cant even imagine water that warm.....19-20deg here feels like a bath !

----------


## Gibo

Game comp is off, we are still going......Looks sweet until Sat night....

----------


## LOC

when are you returning? after Sat night? good luck out there

----------


## Gibo

> when are you returning? after Sat night? good luck out there


Nah we will make sure we are in by 7-8 Sat, 30Knots with 2M up ya bum isn't fun  :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## 223nut

> Nah we will make sure we are in by 7-8 Sat, 30Knots with 2M up ya bum isn't fun


Nice and calm for our area lol

----------


## Munsey

Shit seas again this weekend . Resorted to setting a long line in the harbour . Another 30 mins and she's to be lifted.  Rod set for a rig as well. No takes 

Sent from my SM-J200Y using Tapatalk

----------


## Munsey

Sent from my SM-J200Y using Tapatalk

----------


## veitnamcam

> Sent from my SM-J200Y using Tapatalk


Got a feed :Yuush: 

Would have been not bad here this morning but I was stuck inside a crusher arc airing and welding.

----------


## Shearer

> Got a feed
> 
> Would have been not bad here this morning but I was stuck inside a crusher arc airing and welding.


Bugger. It was a nice morning on the bricks. Got a couple of small snapper but only one worth keeping.

----------


## veitnamcam

> Bugger. It was a nice morning on the bricks. Got a couple of small snapper but only one worth keeping.


What area roughly? Iv heard of a few being caught in close in front of rabbit again but if we get another flood out of this rain that will bugger that spot.

----------


## Shearer

> What area roughly? Iv heard of a few being caught in close in front of rabbit again but if we get another flood out of this rain that will bugger that spot.


Bit west of that. :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## Gibo

Water is still cold and green for miles. We need more northerlies. In saying that, seen a marlin, got a hiding, kept a good feed of albacore and had a good two days at sea. Again I took only 1 photo ha ha. They always seem to be of sunrises. 


Waikato battered alby

----------


## Shearer

I would like that @Gibo except the batter ingredients puts me off.

----------


## veitnamcam

Anyone want to come with in the morning? Target snapper then possibly flop round in the water with a spear gun. 

Sent from my SM-G800Y using Tapatalk

----------


## veitnamcam

> Anyone want to come with in the morning? Target snapper then possibly flop round in the water with a spear gun. 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G800Y using Tapatalk


Sorted.

Sent from my SM-G800Y using Tapatalk

----------


## Munsey

> Sorted.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G800Y using Tapatalk


How the Blue water looking ? . Im out for a look for some Blue water & floating kelp , might be a double header weekend , Southerly went through a fews hrs ago ,as opposed to the usual  Saturday or Sunday . So fingers crossed we can string two days , even half days be OK . Such shit boating weather so far , heaps of southerly & norwesters  .

----------


## veitnamcam

> How the Blue water looking ? . Im out for a look for some Blue water & floating kelp , might be a double header weekend , Southerly went through a fews hrs ago ,as opposed to the usual  Saturday or Sunday . So fingers crossed we can string two days , even half days be OK . Such shit boating weather so far , heaps of southerly & norwesters  .


Oh my god it has been shit here....been some epic mornings on weekdays :Oh Noes:  where normally I would man up and go early then go to work but we have been so busy and starting earlier than normal....generally after the xmas shut mayhem it tapers off, not this year.

Been a while since the boat got wet...hope it hasn't got the sulks and still catches fish!

----------


## stingray

So long as the skipper is on his game on she will see you right! Enjoy your day VC ..compare notes Monday!

----------


## Munsey

> Oh my god it has been shit here....been some epic mornings on weekdays where normally I would man up and go early then go to work but we have been so busy and starting earlier than normal....generally after the xmas shut mayhem it tapers off, not this year.
> 
> Been a while since the boat got wet...hope it hasn't got the sulks and still catches fish!


I Know the feeling , if it wasn't for my boat being repowered it would have bugger all use . Happy with the Yamaha , well worth the upgrade .

----------


## veitnamcam

> I Know the feeling , if it wasn't for my boat being repowered it would have bugger all use . Happy with the Yamaha , well worth the upgrade .


Apart from the auto choke two strokes that had a few issues with auto choke you just never hear of Yamaha problems that arnt owner induced.
Honda is building a great reputation also,if I repower it will be one of those two.

----------


## veitnamcam

Was a good morning out.



Chilly bin full with only 12 snapper it.



3 released. Was good to get them on the rod again. 





Sent from my SM-G800Y using Tapatalk

----------


## Gapped axe

Good fish. Went out myself and did well on Snapper, Terakihi and Kahawai, all of Maketu. Bit rough first thing this morning, but in the end you could of water skied out there

----------


## veitnamcam

> Bit rough first thing this morning, but in the end you could of water skied out there


Same here.

----------


## Munsey

Shit House here , Whitecaps from the boat ramp , and Got worse . :Pissed Off:  2 good Rig off the long line again

----------


## veitnamcam

> Shit House here , Whitecaps from the boat ramp , and Got worse . 2 good Rig off the long line again


Arse.


Sent from my SM-G800Y using Tapatalk

----------


## sambnz

That is a mighty looking rod. Telescopic is it? I'm also fond of the bottom drag reel. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk

----------


## veitnamcam

> That is a mighty looking rod. Telescopic is it? I'm also fond of the bottom drag reel. 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


My mates trout rod....dick  :Grin:  he got a panni around 350mm and it was maxed out god knows what he would of done if he got a 20pounder on the end of it, fortunately I caught all the big snaps  :Thumbsup:  :Grin:

----------


## sambnz

I went out kaikoura today in a mates naiad 3.8. Fuck me it was choppy. 2 meter swells and stupid winds. I ended up almost creating my own burley trail as i was starting to feel a little unwell from all the swell. Went out around sharks tooth and couldn't find stuff all fish. Ended up with a very sad single butterfish for myself and the other fella got 3. Other boys we saw out diving didn't get anything apart from one barely legal cray. Vis was 2m if it was lucky in places. 

Massive difference from when I was there about two weeks ago. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk

----------


## LOC

Flat forecast for today up here north of Auckland, going to head out the back of Little Barrier Island for a spear. Looks pretty good over most of the north island


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk

----------


## Munsey

Waiting Waiting Waiting , Bloody Mate has slept in  :Pissed Off: . His boat other wise id be gone

----------


## veitnamcam

> Waiting Waiting Waiting , Bloody Mate has slept in . His boat other wise id be gone


Good luck 

Sent from my SM-G800Y using Tapatalk

----------


## LOC

no luck on the kings but quickly got our limit of scallops free diving in 5-6m. a hammerhead came near the boat while we were measuring the catch

----------


## veitnamcam

Mmm scollies...I hope they are recovering here with the ban this season but I am sceptical.

Anyway off with Dad and my Son in the morning to see if I can make it 3 in a row on  the snaps.

----------


## veitnamcam

> Mmm scollies...I hope they are recovering here with the ban this season but I am sceptical.
> 
> Anyway off with Dad and my Son in the morning to see if I can make it 3 in a row on  the snaps.


Yea we did but only just.

Fishing was slow only one snap on the rod 3 on longline and a few gurnards and other randoms on rods.

----------


## stingray

Nothing better than a young fella and a fish! He looks pretty damn chuffed to! Gran dad , dad and the young bloke and a good snapper  now that's a good days fishing

----------


## Munsey

Best conditions yesterday , but fishing didn't go to plan . Lost a good fish  that took a lure . Seen plenty of rat kingies ,but they where just content on sunbathing . So still haven't landed one  this year .We got two blue cod which is a bonus for our area . Plenty of Hectors  

Sent from my SM-J200Y using Tapatalk

----------


## 7mmsaum

Looks nice out there Munsey




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Munsey

> Looks nic
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Don't get it that good very often (especially a weekend) Was no wind at all ,  but 20 ks up the coast was blowing a  Gale apparently

----------


## Beaker

> Waiting Waiting Waiting , Bloody Mate has slept in . His boat other wise id be gone


Is his boat locked or something? You could still just go....  :Have A Nice Day:  .

----------


## veitnamcam

Awesome mornings fishing with good barstard Stingray,boat back on the trailer by 10am :Have A Nice Day:  I will let him put up a report.

----------


## mikee

> Awesome mornings fishing with good barstard Stingray,boat back on the trailer by 10am I will let him put up a report.


Yes well, I'm just please someone did OK. We won't mention the complete and utter shambles. One tyre blew on the motorway, the spare pooed itself about 2 kms later and then the battery in the truck decided to crap itself in symperthy. Started the truck alright this morning but not even turn it over after the second blow out.

----------


## Pengy

> Yes well, I'm just please someone did OK. We won't mention the complete and utter shambles. One tyre blew on the motorway, the spare pooed itself about 2 kms later and then the battery in the truck decided to crap itself in symperthy. Started the truck alright this morning but not even turn it over after the second blow out.



 :Oh Noes:

----------


## stingray

Firstly and as always a huge Thank you to VC! 

I wish I had more photos and hope VC will post a couple to aid this yarn. Up at stupid o'clock this morning which meant VC was up at Oh dear god o'clock. He arrived at mine we loaded burley bait and tucker into the Fryan, out to the ramp headlights on ( cheers Gadgetman). 

As they say life is an adventure, so into the darkness we went, VC going by experince and a GPS, we gently felt our way out into open water, we headed out quietly into a gentle roll and pitch black apart from the lights of the container ships on the horizon. 
Half an hour gone and dawn breaking we set to getting the hook line in the tide. That done we eased up dropped the anchour and burley.

I expected a the usaual sharking so had packed a thermos and large lunch box in advance! We were only half way through our first cup of tea/ coffee when VC got a hit. Then it all came on...no time for eating bullshiting or relaxing we were into them. Holy hell you would get a tap tap tap bite give it a strike and damn near every time the rod came up solid , drag screaming beautiful fat snapper. 

Things eased off a bit so VC checked and reset the burly then it went from good to un bloody belieaveable, drop a line tap tap strike fish on, then nightmare in the middle of a hot bite I snagged a rat kingi ,,round VC round the burley line ...ahhhhh!! VC in his calm and dependable way, netted the offending fish cut my line and return to his fish and left me to rerig and to return to the fishing...

By then we had binned some very nice fish and with a hook line to recover we called it in the middle of the hottest snapper bite I've ever fished...over to the hook line ...a large shape came up to the surface a dirty great seven giller about 5 ft long... not to be out done 10 hooks later a bloody great bronze / ?(un sure of species ). VC in his generous manner suggested that it could keep the hook and tried to get a photo durning that time it snapped the trace and was gone. 

With a enough fish to share with both families and friends we headed for home, in day light the channel and voyage out was seen by myself for the first time, a twisted narrow corridor that VC had run us through showed local knowledge is a key, also as we approached the sand bar VC in his dry humor says , "If it gets to shallow here you may need to get out and give us a push"...then you see the flying carpets of dozens of huge rays moving ahead of and away from the boat....ha bloody ha. 

Back at the ramp whilst I wait for VC to get the truck, I enjoy a fight of godwits? Little brown looking oystercaters! And watch 2 inch long flounder move about at my feet! ..we do live in an amazing place filled with good barstards like VC and many others. What a day what and adventure. A truely magical memory! 

Two of the nine we kept , not all were this big but great eaters. We took less than half our quota.

----------


## veitnamcam

One of the first aboard 



The average size was down a fair bit on previous trip bit these ones are the best eating anyway.



Bitey things eating snapper.



That was the small one I failed on the photo of the big fecker.

Awesome morning on the water cheers Stingray   

Sent from my SM-G800Y using Tapatalk

----------


## veitnamcam

> Yes well, I'm just please someone did OK. We won't mention the complete and utter shambles. One tyre blew on the motorway, the spare pooed itself about 2 kms later and then the battery in the truck decided to crap itself in symperthy. Started the truck alright this morning but not even turn it over after the second blow out.


You seem to have pissed off the fishing gods somehow alright,better luck next time :Thumbsup:

----------


## gadgetman

I think it is time to track down my dinghy.

----------


## 7mmwsm

Kawhia snapper.
Don't know why it's sideways sorry.

----------


## veitnamcam

> Attachment 63340
> Kawhia snapper.
> Don't know why it's sideways sorry.


That is a long sleek looking snapper!

----------


## burtonator

Had a couple of awesome weekends out on the water the last 2 weeks 
best fishing we have had for a long time!!!

----------


## 7mmwsm

> That is a long sleek looking snapper!


It wasn't skinny. Might just look long because the dude holding it isn't very wide.

----------


## Shearer

> One of the first aboard 
> 
> 
> 
> The average size was down a fair bit on previous trip bit these ones are the best eating anyway.
> 
> 
> 
> Bitey things eating snapper.
> ...


Sounds like the perfect time to try a soft bait.

----------


## veitnamcam

> Sounds like the perfect time to try a soft bait.


I tried that the time before and got nothing! 

Sent from my SM-G800Y using Tapatalk

----------


## Shearer

> I tried that the time before and got nothing! 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G800Y using Tapatalk


Ok. Must be something about these south island fish. I had a fish of the rocks yesterday and had 2 good takes on lures but neither hooked up. Dropped both on their first run. Pretty sure they were both snapper.

----------


## veitnamcam

> Ok. Must be something about these south island fish. I had a fish of the rocks yesterday and had 2 good takes on lures but neither hooked up. Dropped both on their first run. Pretty sure they were both snapper.


I got a couple of pannies in close Thursday after work on bait 

Sent from my SM-G800Y using Tapatalk

----------


## veitnamcam

Big day today doing some exploring for a scollop....resounding fail on the scollops but managed a feed of snap and gurnard just.
Cheers again @stingray.....always an adventure.

----------


## Pengy

I thought scallops were off limits around these parts at the moment. Have they opened the fishery up again?

----------


## veitnamcam

> I thought scallops were off limits around these parts at the moment. Have they opened the fishery up again?


No.
Sounds is closed and from peppin island to okuri light is closed the whole rest of the bay is open.

----------


## stingray

In search of scallops!! 

Out again with VC this time in search of that classic New Zealand delacasy the humble scallop.

Brief back ground is we have a closed season due to very low numbers on the sounds side of the top of the south it exstends from Nelson right through to cape Jackson so takes in all of the sounds innr and outer , both reactionary and commercial . This leaves the golden bay side open but since it was commercially harvested and with continued rec pressure they are thin on the ground also ..

With the season on what waters were open due to close next week VC devised a devious plan of one last chance attempt, so Saturday saw us hauling through to Collingwood , after a couple of pie and coffie stops we arrived at the ramp at full tide. Boat in the water and away out into the wild blue yonder , we set about gearing up the dredge . This done and VC reccomended hot spot now the parking area for 400 odd whales we were left in a delema , so using of years of combined knowledge we decided to try test spots in differnt areas and depths.. 
So 20 meters  move 15 meters move 7 meters move 5 meters??? 

In one spot 15m we were towing the dredge up using the clip and float method when both floats 20 litre buoys disspaerd VC advised me that this was infact a good thing and the dredge had some weight in it......it bloody well did full to the neck with shell crap Kina and more shit than you can imagine ..it took both of us gingerly lifting enough into the boat to to dump a third of this crap out of the dredge into the boat and then out of the boat and into the tide all the while trying not to take water over the back of the boat. To say it was exciting was an understatement.!?! 

We however did manage to drop a hook line on some solid marks at 30 meter, leaving this to soak we headed in shallow where again the bouys dissaperred ...this time it was starfish ...I shit you not the dredge was stuffed full of these 8 armed orange / brown little beasts again VC and I did the dance of the mad men getting the dredge empty whilst not getting the boat full.  About then as we headed for another ideal scallop spot we became involved whale rescue. 

We were heading up the spit when we saw another massive pod of pilot whale . I would estimate they cover about 750m - 1k of water this group 100 + were heading (at speed) straight for the mainland. What to do what to , it was decided to head over to the boats herding the whales in close to the spit and alert them to this pod and hope they could arrange help to aviod them beaching ..when we arrived we were a bit concerned about what reception we would receive ( some people being very protective of there area of response abilities ..no amateurs allowed sort of thing ) ... we aprraoched quietly and watched as the DOC boat would edge up to,the pod 6 - 10 whales and put his boat between them and the shore ..they simple swam around his boat and carried on for the shallows .. the poor bugger must have being at his wits end there were pods stranding in the shallows with people trying to shepard them out , pods out deep heading in ..whales dyeing on the beach ..it was just ........so VC and I set to on a pod with the DOC blokes advise of keep them clear of your prop etc we gave it a heave . We started with a gently gently approach of boating up the inside lead whale and trying to guide it out, with this not working and whales beaching in front and behind us ( I do not applosigise for the following , these whales were heading for death any way) we put the acid on our small pod we nosed up to the inside lead animal and with a revving  motor and boat pressure turned this bod out , we never touched the whales but got right up in the lead whales face . This worked and our pod turned out. The DoC bloke seeing this worked started doing the same! Success ....no the pod we turned went 100 yards met another one coming in turned. It was hopeless so after an hour of this and the weather deteriorating ang a long run to home we pulled the pin . Headed away from the whales pulled a the hook line and headed for home ..got there to find the water gone , sat it out eating smoko and cups of tea / coffee . Then with a rising tide and evening turning to dusk we had enough water to get to the ramp. Out and heading for home. 

It was a hard days fishing , epic ,heart breaking , and another memory of a lifetime. thanks again VC who's humour and skill kept me laughing and safe throughout the day. If you ever have a chance to visit this spot of NZ it is amazing ,words cannot describe the change in depth and simple mass  (k & k's in both directions of 2-4 meter water), as VC said it's the perfect whale trap and is proving to be this week.

----------


## sambnz

Went for a shore dive this morning at one of the southern bays in chch. Vis was okay for the first hour or so but not very fishy. Heaps of Paua around but couldn't seem to find any legal. Probably pulled about 50 and put them all back as they were a couple mm to small. Shot one good moki. Only legal fish I saw. Wind came up and got a bit rough, vis turned to crap so home I went. 3 hours in the water for 1 fish and 5 Paua. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Munsey

Had my eye on some size Paua , went today because the algae bans been lifted . Vis was Arse didn't even get wet  :XD: . We had a couple of sets with long line & got 7 real good Rig , Boat carpet got a real hiding  :Thumbsup:

----------


## veitnamcam

> Went for a shore dive this morning at one of the southern bays in chch. Vis was okay for the first hour or so but not very fishy. Heaps of Paua around but couldn't seem to find any legal. Probably pulled about 50 and put them all back as they were a couple mm to small. Shot one good moki. Only legal fish I saw. Wind came up and got a bit rough, vis turned to crap so home I went. 3 hours in the water for 1 fish and 5 Paua. 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thats a good effort!

----------


## R93

> Went for a shore dive this morning at one of the southern bays in chch. Vis was okay for the first hour or so but not very fishy. Heaps of Paua around but couldn't seem to find any legal. Probably pulled about 50 and put them all back as they were a couple mm to small. Shot one good moki. Only legal fish I saw. Wind came up and got a bit rough, vis turned to crap so home I went. 3 hours in the water for 1 fish and 5 Paua. 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Still better than sitting at home thinking about it.
I haven't had a feed of Paua for ages.

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk

----------


## veitnamcam

> Still better than sitting at home thinking about it.
> I haven't had a feed of Paua for ages.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


Get off ya arse then you live where they live !

There is fuck all around rabbit island for the record  :Grin:

----------


## R93

> Get off ya arse then you live where they live !
> 
> There is fuck all around rabbit island for the record


None where I live. I have to go to Haast.
I know places I can pick them up in ankle deep water when the tide is right.
Just need a helicopter to get there.😆

And if the sea is ever clean there are some good spots closer to home but murphy ensures it never is when I wanna go.

I am coming up your way in a couple weeks for a shoot at cable Bay. 
I will tow the boat up for a service and a fish if your keen?

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk

----------


## Beaker

> Just need a helicopter to get there.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


And a decent pilot.......  :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## puku

> Get off ya arse then you live where they live !
> 
> There is fuck all around rabbit island for the record


I had a big beauty of a paua for lunch today.  Crikey it was excellent!
It was even fresh out of the water just yesterday.

Did i mention how good it was? 

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk

----------


## veitnamcam

> None where I live. I have to go to Haast.
> I know places I can pick them up in ankle deep water when the tide is right.
> Just need a helicopter to get there.
> 
> And if the sea is ever clean there are some good spots closer to home but murphy ensures it never is when I wanna go.
> 
> I am coming up your way in a couple weeks for a shoot at cable Bay. 
> I will tow the boat up for a service and a fish if your keen?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


Im always keen for a fish if weather/work allows.

----------


## R93

> Im always keen for a fish if weather/work allows.


I will send you a message when up there. Lost your number along with all my contacts when I got my phone fixed when last home.

I now know what the cloud is😆

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk

----------


## Shearer

Yesterday afternoon before "the cloud" ruined my evening....and morning.

Not really fishing but hey, I can see a river.

----------


## Boaraxa

Im off tomorrow headed for bluff, boat has been sitting in the paddock for 6 months gave it a test run today she fired up ok, fule,s probably pretty shit but il top it up with some good stuff latter im thinking there is a chance for a dive at ruapuke haven't been there for a couple of years so taking my wety.

----------


## puku

> Im off tomorrow headed for bluff, boat has been sitting in the paddock for 6 months gave it a test run today she fired up ok, fule,s probably pretty shit but il top it up with some good stuff latter im thinking there is a chance for a dive at ruapuke haven't been there for a couple of years so taking my wety.


Good luck man.  Let us know how you go

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk

----------


## Boaraxa

Cracker day team sea was good as good as it gets ..many times we have turned around & gone home..but not today  :Have A Nice Day:  fishing was very slow after a couple of hour only 6 cod in the bin things wernt looking good , changed baits no dif then we found a small patch in some current only short drifts but produced the goods.

----------


## veitnamcam

Looks like a nice day out :Thumbsup:

----------


## Spudattack

Rugrat was pretty chuffed with his effort, couple hundred metres off Oakura.



Sent from my SM-G360G using Tapatalk

----------


## Shearer

> Cracker day team sea was good as good as it gets ..many times we have turned around & gone home..but not today  fishing was very slow after a couple of hour only 6 cod in the bin things wernt looking good , changed baits no dif then we found a small patch in some current only short drifts but produced the goods.
> Attachment 64143Attachment 64144Attachment 64145Attachment 64146Attachment 64147


Mmmmmmmm. Blue cod...

----------


## Shearer

> Rugrat was pretty chuffed with his effort, couple hundred metres off Oakura.
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G360G using Tapatalk


Beautiful spot that.

----------


## Boaraxa

> Looks like a nice day out


Yep was a great day out man just finished a big feed of beer battered cod , its been a while made a pig of my self was so crispy & light ...& salty, not able to do anything but toodle off to bed now ,haven't put any in the freezer yet so im thinking cod & eggs for breke , maybe some fried spud from last night to  :Thumbsup:

----------


## Pixie Z

Haven't posted for a while, & been caught up with relocating to the UK for the big OE. Gone a month & already getting withdrawals... 

So here's a couple photos from my final sessions on the water before I left... Christmas morning, killer day in Wellington Harbour- snapper, kahawai, trevally, terikihi, blue cod all made their way to the boat, but after 5hrs no sign of the kingi I was really hoping for... That is until we were about to head home for Christmas lunch. Pulled in all the lines. Literally, as I reached for the last rod to pull that in as well, it bent right over & started screaming. Came in just shy of 10kg.


Landed some nice pannie snaps too.
Hit the same spot a week later & nabbed another nice kingi & a landed a bunch more kahawai.

----------


## Munsey

Big day out on the boat. Blue water  20 km  was clearest I've seen it . Seen around 30 kingies , landed 5 all just under  :Sad:   Mate lost a real cracker that was on a mission to the bottom . No keepers but great fun all the same , weather was primo ended up out for 8 1/2 hrs

----------


## veitnamcam

> Big day out on the boat. Blue water  20 km  was clearest I've seen it . Seen around 30 kingies , landed 5 all just under   Mate lost a real cracker that was on a mission to the bottom . No keepers but great fun all the same , weather was primo ended up out for 8 1/2 hrs


Nice! Sat morning would have been great here but alas I was working....strong winds today.

Sent from my SM-G800Y using Tapatalk

----------


## Gibo

Mahimahi is yum

----------


## Pengy

Only eaten it in Eggcentric café, and yes, I concur

----------


## Pixie Z

> No keepers but great fun all the same


Ain't fishing great like that? Any time on the water is better than being plonked on the couch.

----------


## veitnamcam

Weathers good! Whos comming for a troll?

Sent from my SM-G800Y using Tapatalk

----------


## Boaraxa

> Mahimahi is yum


I Fished Niue once spent 2 weeks there , the diving is out of this world its one big tropical aquarium clearest warmest waters iv ever seen you can see 100 meters , caught a few mahimahi they can fight got to be carful how you go about handling them on the boat ! very good eating ...haven't been back since the japs setup a tuna canning plant !. need some pic,s  :Have A Nice Day:  @Munsey

----------


## Pengy

[QUOTE=veitnamcam;571151]Weathers good! Whos comming for a troll?

Sent from my SM

Did you get out in the end?
I was already committed to helping my (only) neighbour with some firewood  :Sad:

----------


## veitnamcam

[QUOTE=Pengy;571266]


> Weathers good! Whos comming for a troll?
> 
> Sent from my SM
> 
> Did you get out in the end?
> I was already committed to helping my (only) neighbour with some firewood


Yep

Exelent weather.
Kings on sounder.
One Kahawai.

Oh well beats listening to shortland st. 

Sent from my SM-G800Y using Tapatalk

----------


## Gibo

Had a good time in the Tauranga One base this year. Plenty of marlin seen by us but not hooked. Did some miles - Tauranga - Mayor - Rangas - White - Waihau and back the same way. 
Dropped a nice Shortbill on the trace (my crimp failed  :Pissed Off: ) But got into a huge school of Mahi

----------


## stingray

[QUOTE=Gibo;571375]Had a good time in the Tauranga One base this year. 
Dropped a nice Shortbill on the trace (my crimp failed  :Pissed Off: ) 

Hang on a minete!!  :Yuush: 

Were you or were you not?  the bloke given our South Island fishing guru @veitnamcam a bollcking about using clips??! And you sir had a crimp fail that you put on  :O O:  

I'm glad your coming south so we can teach you how to use clips properly  :Wink:

----------


## veitnamcam

[QUOTE=stingray;571545]


> Had a good time in the Tauranga One base this year. 
> Dropped a nice Shortbill on the trace (my crimp failed ) 
> 
> Hang on a minete!! 
> 
> Were you or were you not?  the bloke given our South Island fishing guru @veitnamcam a bollcking about using clips??! And you sir had a crimp fail that you put on  
> 
> I'm glad your coming south so we can teach you how to use clips properly


Ha ha ha  

Sent from my SM-G800Y using Tapatalk

----------


## Munsey

Sundays boating , midday around 18 ks off heads . Wish this was the norm

----------


## veitnamcam

Also last night approaching the lead lights to the cut @ 20knots I noted lights of civilisation turning off and on again in a horizontal motion and thought WTF that has to be a big boat with no fucken Nav lights!
Honestly if I had the bimini up and clears in I doubt I would have seen him until in collision range.

It was a white/cream(despite the colour it was invisible with the lights from shore) displacement powerboat around 10-15m long doing around 8-12 knt with no lighting of any kind.....not even a glow from the wheel house.

I spos it is possible they had lost all electrics but fuck turn a torch or headlamp on on the rear deck, or a glowstick,or a fucken flare but dont enter the cut with two other vessels and no bloody lights!

----------


## Pengy

Sure are some prize dicks out there VC.
I was on a 42 rivierra heading out of Whitianga to fish the Classic a few years back, when we damn near cut a 30 ft windbludger in half in the middle of the bay. He had no lights up at all, and the only thing that saved him was the fact that he smoked. If Our skipper had not seen the faint glow of the guys lighter, he would probably be gone burgers.

----------


## Gibo

Blurrr!!! Yuck, humble pie

----------


## veitnamcam

Forgive me Neptune for I have sinned.



New rod for the boy to go with his new reel....I snapped the end off his rod (my rod) a while back on a trip when I accidentally hit the auto up on the window and it broke the end.

He likes casting as opposed to sitting waiting with bait so another 2peice soft bait rod is in the line up....on special at burnsco.

Sent from my SM-G800Y using Tapatalk

----------


## Munsey

I should have added but forgot , probably got something to do with the debrief  :Beer: . But my mate supplied lunch whilst fishing  . Cold whitebait patties (a dozen), pickled goose legs (yum) and two mutton birds .  :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## Beaker

> I should have added but forgot , probably got something to do with the debrief . But my mate supplied lunch whilst fishing  . Cold whitebait patties (a dozen), pickled goose legs (yum) and two mutton birds .


Pickled goose legs? How? Any good?

----------


## Munsey

> Pickled goose legs? How? Any good?


An old timer we know does them , he's lived off the lake (ellesmere) for decades , they are to Die for. Tasted like cold corned beef , but better. I'm trying to get the recipe . His brother used to bone out ducks then pickle them the same way , they where primo to .  I want to pickle the duck legs that get wasted when our birds are breasted .

----------


## Dundee

> An old timer we know does them , he's lived off the lake (ellesmere) for decades , they are to Die for. Tasted like cold corned beef , but better. I'm trying to get the recipe . His brother used to bone out ducks then pickle them the same way , they where primo to .  I want to pickle the duck legs that get wasted when our birds are breasted .



you obviously not fed well enough @Munsey :Wtfsmilie:

----------


## veitnamcam

> you obviously not fed well enough @Munsey


Says the man who has to disguise the flavor of anything anything he eats with sugar pumpkin and tomato! :Wtfsmilie:

----------


## Beaker

> An old timer we know does them , he's lived off the lake (ellesmere) for decades , they are to Die for. Tasted like cold corned beef , but better. I'm trying to get the recipe . His brother used to bone out ducks then pickle them the same way , they where primo to .  I want to pickle the duck legs that get wasted when our birds are breasted .


Real keen on hearing about this......

----------


## veitnamcam

> Forgive me Neptune for I have sinned.
> 
> 
> 
> New rod for the boy to go with his new reel....I snapped the end off his rod (my rod) a while back on a trip when I accidentally hit the auto up on the window and it broke the end.
> 
> He likes casting as opposed to sitting waiting with bait so another 2peice soft bait rod is in the line up....on special at burnsco.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G800Y using Tapatalk


I thought I would have copped some shit for putting a Shimano reel on a Okuma rod.

It is a bit different to the Shimano Nano in tip stiffness and where the power of the rod starts.

The Shimano has around 400-500mm of "tip" that is soft and sensitive and from there on it is a powerful rod where the Okuma is more of a gradual increase of power throughout the rod,Id say it will bend well and give less effective rod length when loaded than the Shimano but still have plenty of power just further down the rod.

----------


## stingray

We are all fisherman , in the end we could careless about the brand or style or type so long as you're and he's fishing , you would have got shit if you had replaced the rod with a hand line ...well maybe ...a lot of us grew up hand lining ...and slinging a lure out into the tide and untangling a handline is a art form. Take the boy fishing! Your his dad , that's all he wants!

----------


## gadgetman

I've always grown up with mix'n'match fishing gear. No worse than putting an American scope on a Scandinavian firearm.

----------


## Pengy

Both makes likely come out of the same Chinese factory anyway

----------


## veitnamcam

Ah true true guys.....I must have become a shimano snob somehow.

Sent from my SM-G800Y using Tapatalk

----------


## Gibo

Good quality shimano is made in Japan. No idea about the lower grade stuff but it works as well

----------


## Pengy

> Good quality shimano is made in Japan. No idea about the lower grade stuff but it works as well


Not sure about that one Gibo. My Big baitrunner reel is made in Malaysia, and every shimma rod I have had has been labeled Chinese.
Okuma are built in Taiwan I believe, and supposedly have very good qual control

----------


## Gibo

> Not sure about that one Gibo. My Big baitrunner reel is made in Malaysia, and every shimma rod I have had has been labeled Chinese.
> Okuma are built in Taiwan I believe, and supposedly have very good qual control


You are right, China, Malaysia and Singapore.  Japanese owned company

----------


## veitnamcam

Anyone keen for a evening fish for some pannies? 

Sent from my SM-G800Y using Tapatalk

----------


## madjon_

> Ah true true guys.....I must have become a shimano snob somehow.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G800Y using Tapatalk


Well,bugger me,you'll be drinking with Scully next :Zomg:

----------


## veitnamcam

> Well,bugger me,you'll be drinking with Scully next


      

Sent from my SM-G800Y using Tapatalk

----------


## mikee

> Anyone keen for a evening fish for some pannies? 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G800Y using Tapatalk


I could send ya my spot, no sharks left there

----------


## veitnamcam

Did well on the pannies,caught 12 kept 8 around 35-40cm.

----------


## Pengy

[QUOTE=veitnamcam;572594]Did well on the pannies,caught 12 kept 8 around 35

Nice one VC. Sorry I couldn't accommodate you`r kind invite ....again  :Sad:

----------


## veitnamcam

Im allowed out around 11 if anyone needs to test some wet weather gear.

----------


## Shearer

Working.....

----------


## mikee

[QUOTE=Pengy;572602]


> Did well on the pannies,caught 12 kept 8 around 35
> 
> Nice one VC. Sorry I couldn't accommodate you`r kind invite ....again


I would have but already out with another mate. We had planned to take my parents fishing  at Durville but north of Delaware there was a big sea. Made do with trolling for Kingis. 

Now I have trim tabs to fix on my own boat, steamed home from Delaware yesterday with both stuck fully down. ............................... never bloody ends at the moment

----------


## veitnamcam

Took a mate out...on water at 12 back at 330 .
16 brim....released a few little fellas  and caught  this bloody great trev. 




I honestly thought I had caught my first legal king but no.....length for length they kick kingfishes arse in the fight stakes !


Sent from my SM-G800Y using Tapatalk

----------


## Pengy

Yep. Caught a few good trevors in the river at Whiti, and when they use the current to fight, man do they fight

----------


## veitnamcam

> Yep. Caught a few good trevors in the river at Whiti, and when they use the current to fight, man do they fight


They dont mind a bit of fresh like a Kahawai then?

It is my 4th ever....the first three were drifting the boulder bank probably 10 years ago while Dad gutted fish I got 3 in about 10 min.

----------


## Pengy

Only caught them in the river mouth, so mostly salt, unless we had big rain events, in which case the fishing turned to crap

----------


## veitnamcam

> Only caught them in the river mouth, so mostly salt, unless we had big rain events, in which case the fishing turned to crap


So same same Kahawai I am picking.....snap dont like fresh at all....close fishing for snapper will be fucked if we get anymore rain than we have had now.

----------


## veitnamcam

@Gibo
My clip held alright. 



So did Stingrays  



Sent from my SM-G800Y using Tapatalk

----------


## Gibo

Bloody good fish!!! Softbaits doing it aye

----------


## 223nut

Damn big fish, almost big enough to put on the cover of a glossy mag

----------


## mikee

> @Gibo
> My clip held alright. 
> 
> 
> 
> So did Stingrays  
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G800Y using Tapatalk


Now theres a couple of happy chappies

----------


## puku

> @Gibo
> My clip held alright. 
> 
> 
> 
> So did Stingrays  
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G800Y using Tapatalk


Awesome fish  cam! 

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk

----------


## veitnamcam

> Awesome fish  cam! 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


Was a good scrapper too !

Sent from my SM-G800Y using Tapatalk

----------


## Pengy

Nice !

----------


## Gapped axe

noice

----------


## veitnamcam

> Bloody good fish!!! Softbaits doing it aye


Na pilchards bro.

Sent from my SM-G800Y using Tapatalk

----------


## Munsey

Perfect conditions . Got out a very long way but nothing but cudas.  Fark christchurch has shit fishing

----------


## ROKTOY

Awesome fish boys, well done

----------


## stingray

Experince pays off! 

Away early with VC, down to okiwi,  Gathered all our gear and loaded it into the wee boat.
 We were running out to the open water when VC spots Kawahi jumping on mass. So out with the kingi lures round round the school we went it was massive showing on the sounder to be about 60 foot deep and the size of a footy field. We shaddowed this school for half an hour with no luck on the kings, even with Kawhai free jumping all over the place. 

So lures in and back on track heading out. We ran up the coast to a spot VC had enjoyed some success before and ran out a hook line shallow then headed out deep set the burley and set to soaking baits, VC hooked up early with a strange fight and stranger catch of a eel out in the wide open water ( it actually looked like a silver belly to us ??), we then waited for the tide to start to run and I set to making smoko only to find we had every damn thing but the tucker bag in the boat !!! VC genroursly offered me one of his sandwhichs bloody delicious it was to. 

Then out of no where a screaming reel, you beauty I reeled in a fat beautiful snapper, smiles all round.. I thought for a second  I May just have beaten VC in the fishing stakes, next thing VC rod is bent double and his drag wound up to maximum is steadily loosing line. 10 mins later a deep healthy kingi is in the net. We run it over the lie dectector and is it over the magic 75 cm ...no 74.5 barstard!! Over the side it goes. VC was gutted but went back to fishing ...getting a few taps he tells me as I'm changing bait then BANG holy shit!  Rod bending drag giving line , kingi I inquire? not sure VC grunts as he's he wrestles with this beast. I am hanging over the side with the net and see the first flash of a great snapper ...it just got bigger and bigger and bigger the closer the surface it got! Me I was panicking what a bloody horse VC was calm and reliable as he always is, "head first he advises" ! After a couple of cracks at it (me pissing my pants that I'll knock it loose ) it slides into the net and lifted into the boat. 

75 cm ,22+ lbs of beautiful snapper a PB for VC and a experince for me that rates way up there!  

I made the call to bin it rather than release it so we ikied and put it on ice, we made the call we had enough and pulled the hook line with a couple of gurnard added to the bin. I had a freedive on some new turf without seeing a lot . So headed back up the coast towards home stopped and for a cod fish in blue clear water , the were on the bite and would come off the bottom at 50 ft to bite you bait 10 ft below the surface, the problem being they were just under or on size, VC changed to bright yellow softbait and binned a couple of better ones and I snagged a keeper . So off to another dive spot where I misssed a couple of crays and then finally broke my hex and got one the sack. Back into the boat to find a feed of venison snags waiting for me ..what a bloody champion bugger VC is. 

Home for a clean up , fillet the fish have a beer and a shower and away home! Fantastic weather fishing and always company. huge Congrats to VC on scoring a fantastic fish! Your put the big yards in a truely deserve that one.

----------


## Pengy

Nice report @stingray. Looks like you had a red letter day there mate. 
Did you christen that new reel yet ?

----------


## veitnamcam

> Experince pays off! 
> 
> Away early with VC, down to okiwi,  Gathered all our gear and loaded it into the wee boat.
>  We were running out to the open water when VC spots Kawahi jumping on mass. So out with the kingi lures round round the school we went it was massive showing on the sounder to be about 60 foot deep and the size of a footy field. We shaddowed this school for half an hour with no luck on the kings, even with Kawhai free jumping all over the place. 
> 
> So lures in and back on track heading out. We ran up the coast to a spot VC had enjoyed some success before and ran out a hook line shallow then headed out deep set the burley and set to soaking baits, VC hooked up early with a strange fight and stranger catch of a eel out in the wide open water ( it actually looked like a silver belly to us ??), we then waited for the tide to start to run and I set to making smoko only to find we had every damn thing but the tucker bag in the boat !!! VC genroursly offered me one of his sandwhichs bloody delicious it was to. 
> 
> Then out of no where a screaming reel, you beauty I reeled in a fat beautiful snapper, smiles all round.. I thought for a second  I May just have beaten VC in the fishing stakes, next thing VC rod is bent double and his drag wound up to maximum is steadily loosing line. 10 mins later a deep healthy kingi is in the net. We run it over the lie dectector and is it over the magic 75 cm ...no 74.5 barstard!! Over the side it goes. VC was gutted but went back to fishing ...getting a few taps he tells me as I'm changing bait then BANG holy shit!  Rod bending drag giving line , kingi I inquire? not sure VC grunts as he's he wrestles with this beast. I am hanging over the side with the net and see the first flash of a great snapper ...it just got bigger and bigger and bigger the closer the surface it got! Me I was panicking what a bloody horse VC was calm and reliable as he always is, "head first he advises" ! After a couple of cracks at it (me pissing my pants that I'll knock it loose ) it slides into the net and lifted into the boat. 
> 
> ...


Awesome day thanks very much for taking me out. 

Sent from my SM-G800Y using Tapatalk

----------


## Gibo

Wicked!!  :Thumbsup:

----------


## stingray

> Nice report @stingray. Looks like you had a red letter day there mate. 
> Did you christen that new reel yet ?


Yeah scored another good spikie with the new reel, haha still it's getting about and a lot of practice. Was a fantastic day finally getting back on the crays was a bonus. Breath holds are limited but biking to work now should help!

----------


## madjon_

getting there

----------


## veitnamcam

> Attachment 65995getting there


Made a massive difference to my boat.

You may find you can lift your motor a hole now also.

Sent from my SM-G800Y using Tapatalk

----------


## Munsey

I fitted one one mine , most noticeable is '' staying on the plane ''when you slow .

----------


## Shearer

> Experince pays off! 
> 
> Away early with VC, down to okiwi,  Gathered all our gear and loaded it into the wee boat.
>  We were running out to the open water when VC spots Kawahi jumping on mass. So out with the kingi lures round round the school we went it was massive showing on the sounder to be about 60 foot deep and the size of a footy field. We shaddowed this school for half an hour with no luck on the kings, even with Kawhai free jumping all over the place. 
> 
> So lures in and back on track heading out. We ran up the coast to a spot VC had enjoyed some success before and ran out a hook line shallow then headed out deep set the burley and set to soaking baits, VC hooked up early with a strange fight and stranger catch of a eel out in the wide open water ( it actually looked like a silver belly to us ??), we then waited for the tide to start to run and I set to making smoko only to find we had every damn thing but the tucker bag in the boat !!! VC genroursly offered me one of his sandwhichs bloody delicious it was to. 
> 
> Then out of no where a screaming reel, you beauty I reeled in a fat beautiful snapper, smiles all round.. I thought for a second  I May just have beaten VC in the fishing stakes, next thing VC rod is bent double and his drag wound up to maximum is steadily loosing line. 10 mins later a deep healthy kingi is in the net. We run it over the lie dectector and is it over the magic 75 cm ...no 74.5 barstard!! Over the side it goes. VC was gutted but went back to fishing ...getting a few taps he tells me as I'm changing bait then BANG holy shit!  Rod bending drag giving line , kingi I inquire? not sure VC grunts as he's he wrestles with this beast. I am hanging over the side with the net and see the first flash of a great snapper ...it just got bigger and bigger and bigger the closer the surface it got! Me I was panicking what a bloody horse VC was calm and reliable as he always is, "head first he advises" ! After a couple of cracks at it (me pissing my pants that I'll knock it loose ) it slides into the net and lifted into the boat. 
> 
> ...


Awesome guys.
That big kingi can't be far away now VC. Did you try dropping a jig into that school?

----------


## madjon_

> Attachment 65995getting there


More progress,I think,fitted floor.gotta find some paint.

----------


## Boaraxa

Looks good , my bro just finished his its mint are you going to put sawdust in the paint ?

----------


## veitnamcam

> Awesome guys.
> That big kingi can't be far away now VC. Did you try dropping a jig into that school?


Na was out with stingray so I packed the bare minimum  (honest  ).
It was a snapper trip and the best time was slipping by so we gapped it to the snapper zone.

It probably was legal but only just and stingray had a snap on that needed netting so I returned it.....I don't want my first keeper to be a marginal one.

Sent from my SM-G800Y using Tapatalk

----------


## veitnamcam

> More progress,I think,fitted floor.gotta find some paint.Attachment 66045


Smartwave?

Sent from my SM-G800Y using Tapatalk

----------


## madjon_

Mac 360

----------


## madjon_

Sprinkle Epsom salt on wet paint then hose off when the paint is dry

----------


## veitnamcam

> Mac 360


Don't be shy show us a pic 

Sent from my SM-G800Y using Tapatalk

----------


## Boaraxa

> Sprinkle Epsom salt on wet paint then hose off when the paint is dry


Ok i haven't seen that does it give a nice ruff finish ? i was impressed how grippy the saw dust finish was ,just thought id mention it as i hadn't heard of it before .

----------


## LOC

did anyone fish the Leigh Fishing comp today? forgot it was on and i tried to put the boat in the water  to go out for a fish 45 mins before weigh in cut off when everyone was racing to get their boats out. absolute cluster f*ck down at the wharf
saw some donkey snapper coming in

----------


## madjon_

Started with a TM deal $3500 
It had an old 5 hp  evilrude which  I said he could keep
Got a new 15 Yamaha from Blenheim 
A trip to burnsco
Mmmmm.a photo has gone awol

----------


## Smiddy

> Attachment 66093
> Started with a TM deal $3500 
> It had an old 5 hp  evilrude which  I said he could keep
> Got a new 15 Yamaha from Blenheim 
> A trip to burnscoAttachment 66094Attachment 66095Attachment 66096
> Mmmmm.a photo has gone awolAttachment 66099


Is that the wine glass holder on the back left???


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## veitnamcam

> Attachment 66093
> Started with a TM deal $3500 
> It had an old 5 hp  evilrude which  I said he could keep
> Got a new 15 Yamaha from Blenheim 
> A trip to burnscoAttachment 66094Attachment 66095Attachment 66096
> Mmmmm.a photo has gone awolAttachment 66099


Perfect for Monaco / Delaware 

Sent from my SM-G800Y using Tapatalk

----------


## madjon_

> Perfect for Monaco / Delaware 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G800Y using Tapatalk


Delaware,Yip :Thumbsup:

----------


## madjon_

Yesterday Sunday, 26th of March of 2017, the sun rose in Nelson at 7:36 am and sunset was at 7:29 pm. In the high tide and low tide chart, we can see that the first low tide was at 3:17 am and the next low tide at 3:29 pm. The first high tide was at 9:33 am and the next high tide at 9:58 pm.

We had 11 hours and 53 minutes of sun. The solar transit was at 1:33 pm.
 :Wtfsmilie:  I recall it driźzled or more all day.

----------


## Gibo

Well I chose a bloody good comp to miss this weekend just gone  :Sad: . The boys dam near got a grand slam in one weekend!! They tagged a stripy on Friday am and lost a blue and another stripy on Saturday. Just when you think that's enough action for one weekend they dropped a black on Sunday morning too. I am kicking myself for not going but im super stoked for the team  :Grin:  The new boat pulls fish  :Thumbsup:

----------


## Maca49

Got a pic of your face on the bottom

----------


## Gibo

> Got a pic of your face on the bottom


Of what? is this some gay old man joke?

----------


## veitnamcam

> Well I chose a bloody good comp to miss this weekend just gone . The boys dam near got a grand slam in one weekend!! They tagged a stripy on Friday am and lost a blue and another stripy on Saturday. Just when you think that's enough action for one weekend they dropped a black on Sunday morning too. I am kicking myself for not going but im super stoked for the team  The new boat pulls fish


Epic!

Sent from my SM-G800Y using Tapatalk

----------


## screamO

@veitnamcam I just saw a pic of a tuna caught in the marina :Wtfsmilie:

----------


## veitnamcam

> @veitnamcam I just saw a pic of a tuna caught in the marina


Skippy? 

Sent from my SM-G800Y using Tapatalk

----------


## Pengy

[QUOTE=veitnamcam;578479]Skippy? 

Sent from my SM

Skippy was a Kangaroo, not a fish

----------


## veitnamcam

[QUOTE=Pengy;578503]


> Skippy? 
> 
> Sent from my SM
> 
> Skippy was a Kangaroo, not a fish


Bloody penguins that don't know a pork chop from a pigs arse  

https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Skipjack_tuna

Sent from my SM-G800Y using Tapatalk

----------


## Pengy

Hahaha. I have caught more Skippys than you have eaten pilchards mate. Used to stock the freezers up with them for bait.

Never had much luck with the better option of albacore.

----------


## veitnamcam

> Hahaha. I have caught more Skippys than you have eaten pilchards mate. Used to stock the freezers up with them for bait.
> 
> Never had much luck with the better option of albacore.


That wouldn't be hard....veitnamcam pilchards eaten in lifetime =0 

I'm a Kiwi..   we don't eat bait here.

Sent from my SM-G800Y using Tapatalk

----------


## Munsey

> That wouldn't be hard....veitnamcam pilchards eaten in lifetime =0 
> 
> I'm a Kiwi..   we don't eat bait here.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G800Y using Tapatalk


Whitebait ?

----------


## veitnamcam

> Whitebait ?


I knew that would happen...

Not really bait tho is it.....can't see me catching a snapper or a king on a white bait. 

Sent from my SM-G800Y using Tapatalk

----------


## Munsey

> I knew that would happen...
> 
> Not really bait tho is it.....can't see me catching a snapper or a king on a white bait. 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G800Y using Tapatalk


I could !. Id give you a pound and you'd take me out to catch one  :Wink:

----------


## veitnamcam

Deal! Better be quick tho or wait till mid/late October before they are back.

Sent from my SM-G800Y using Tapatalk

----------


## Pengy

> That wouldn't be hard....veitnamcam pilchards eaten in lifetime =0 
> 
> I'm a Kiwi..   we don't eat bait here.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G800Y using Tapatalk


I call BS. 
Mussels. Cockles. Clams. Crayfish. Squid. Trevally. All widely eaten baits  :Psmiley:

----------


## veitnamcam

> I call BS. 
> Mussels. Cockles. Clams. Crayfish. Squid. Trevally. All widely eaten baits


With the exception of squid I have never caught a fish on any of those and have tried many many times  with all but Trevally 
And BTW Clams are Cockles and we sell our excess bait squid to silly poms to eat as calamari 

I Invite you now to my bait thread.

Sent from my SM-G800Y using Tapatalk

----------


## Spudattack

> That wouldn't be hard....veitnamcam pilchards eaten in lifetime =0 
> 
> I'm a Kiwi..   we don't eat bait here.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G800Y using Tapatalk


Never eaten Sardines?

Sent from my SM-G360G using Tapatalk

----------


## Gibo

> Never eaten Sardines?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G360G using Tapatalk


Neither, are they the tinned things? I'd rather eat my own poop

----------


## Spudattack

> Neither, are they the tinned things? I'd rather eat my own poop


Me neither, but heaps of people do.

Yep in the tin, exactly the same thing, just different name so people don't think they are eating bait haha!
In South Africa it is the other way around, you fish with sardines and get pilchards in the tin!

Sent from my SM-G360G using Tapatalk

----------


## madjon_

Mmmmm?..got a thing or two to learn about braid :Oh Noes:

----------


## veitnamcam

> Attachment 66229
> Mmmmm?..got a thing or two to learn about braid


Big fish or tieing knots?

Sent from my SM-G800Y using Tapatalk

----------


## madjon_

> Big fish or tieing knots?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G800Y using Tapatalk


Knots,it's slippery sh1t

----------


## veitnamcam

> Knots,it's slippery sh1t


Yep and very thin.
Chuck a glove on or a towel if you need to tighten a knot hard.

Sent from my SM-G800Y using Tapatalk

----------


## Gibo

Braid knots pull up fine without a ton of pressure, just tie one and try and undo the fecker!! If you are testing a knot then yeah use a glove or something.

----------


## Pengy

> I call BS. 
> Mussels. Cockles. Clams. Crayfish. Squid. Trevally. All widely eaten baits


I forgot to mention Mackerel. Plenty of that in the shops for human consumption here these days. Guess it must be the positive influence of having so many discerning palletes in NZ now.  :Wink:

----------


## mikee

> I forgot to mention Mackerel. Plenty of that in the shops for human consumption here these days. Guess it must be the positive influence of having so many *whining* palettes in NZ now.


fixed it for ya

----------


## Pengy

Thanks

----------


## mikee

> Thanks


um you do realize you are a K1W1 now !!

----------


## Shearer

> Knots,it's slippery sh1t


Good tip with braid knots @madjon is to do more wraps in the knot than you would with mono. If for example tying a uni knot, if you were using 20lb mono and did 5 turns, do at least 8 in braid as it pulls up really easy. I sometimes double it too because it is so thin but am not convinced this makes any difference apart from giving you a larger diameter to work with. I also tend to used quite heavy braid (15lb for trout, 30lb for bottom fishing) so very rarely have the braid bust before the leader unless it gets damaged. I also cut off the first 10m regularly to try and stop that happening.

----------


## gadgetman

> I forgot to mention Mackerel. Plenty of that in the shops for human consumption here these days. Guess it must be the positive influence of having so many discerning palletes in NZ now.


I quite like mackerel and other tasty/oily fish.

I've probably caught more fish on pipi than anything else.

----------


## veitnamcam

Not long now old girl....you have served my family well for over 30 years and soon you can rest and never have an engine hung on your transom again.



Sent from my SM-G800Y using Tapatalk

----------


## veitnamcam

Bloody stingrays have turned back up....it's too bloody warm.
So far 3 have gone over the top of my net thankfully bit the tide is just starting to push now.


I don't like wrestling meter wide stingers in a net in a dingy in the dark.

Sent from my SM-G800Y using Tapatalk

----------


## madjon_

How's that forecast treating you @veitnamcam  :Oh Noes:

----------


## veitnamcam

> How's that forecast treating you @veitnamcam


Good...I'm up the lake at the boat races.

Sent from my SM-G800Y using Tapatalk

----------


## southernman

Waitira river bar, 
Thursday afternoons efforts, in the wind and rain, kinda slow, but just about to pack up, and a nice snapper, give it 30 min and another, best was 50cm, and two small sent back to the sea, few KY, and a massive eel, 500m of the Waitira river bar in 9m water.
 Spent a couple hours, surf casting down the beach for an evening fish, Nice to Be back in Nz after 7 months in the Canadian north.

----------


## Dundee

> Attachment 66479Attachment 66480
> Waitira river bar, 
> Thursday afternoons efforts, in the wind and rain, kinda slow, but just about to pack up, and a nice snapper, give it 30 min and another, best was 50cm, and two small sent back to the sea, few KY, and a massive eel, 500m of the Waitira river bar in 9m water.
>  Spent a couple hours, surf casting down the beach for an evening fish, Nice to Be back in Nz after 7 months in the Canadian north.


I know zilch about sea fishing but are those snapper killed with that mark behind the eye? Have you got a pic of the eel?

----------


## stingray

> I know zilch about sea fishing but are those snapper killed with that mark behind the eye? Have you got a pic of the eel?


Fantastic photos of a great day! Like Dundee I would like to know about the eel! Do you think it was a fresh water variety? We caught one recently way out in open water (30metres deep) that I would have sworn was a sliver belly!

----------


## Gibo

> Fantastic photos of a great day! Like Dundee I would like to know about the eel! Do you think it was a fresh water variety? We caught one recently way out in open water (30metres deep) that I would have sworn was a sliver belly!


We have caught quite a few eels around here from in the harbour (heaps of them) to out at Motiti and Karewa islands, they go out to spawn and stuff so not uncommon to catch them in the ocean. I don't know what a silverbelly is though but we have caught short and longfin.

----------


## Taff

Heaps of snapper about first light today, maxed out in 2 hrs even throwing legal s back

----------


## southernman

> Fantastic photos of a great day! Like Dundee I would like to know about the eel! Do you think it was a fresh water variety? We caught one recently way out in open water (30metres deep) that I would have sworn was a sliver belly!


Big conger, would be my guess, six feet long and very thick threw the body, guessing 200mm-250mm, brown, white belly, and grumpy. there was know way, I was having him, in the boat, and he can keep the hook.
 snapper have been iked spiked, to kill them,

----------


## Dundee

Thank you for the reply

----------


## veitnamcam

> How's that forecast treating you @veitnamcam


You out slaying the snapper again today?

Sent from my SM-G800Y using Tapatalk

----------


## sambnz

Up in Nelson today so taking the old mans boat out of rabbit island to have a look for some fish. @veitnamcam you been having any luck lately? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## veitnamcam

> Up in Nelson today so taking the old mans boat out of rabbit island to have a look for some fish. @veitnamcam you been having any luck lately? 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yep.....you should have said you were up and I would have sent you further north.

You might get some pannies on the spoil ground?

Sent from my SM-G800Y using Tapatalk

----------


## sambnz

She was pretty rough out there for the little wee boat so didn't last long. Back at home now. Might have another go tomorrow afternoon 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## madjon_

> You out slaying the snapper again today?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G800Y using Tapatalk


No! Had visitors,waste of a good day :Oh Noes:

----------


## veitnamcam

> No! Had visitors,waste of a good day


Did alright this morning. Bit of chop for a start but turned very pleasant indeed.

More carrots and big Kahawai than snapper but came home with a couple of feeds for me and a mates families.



Sent from my SM-G800Y using Tapatalk

----------


## hunter308

> Did alright this morning. Bit of chop for a start but turned very pleasant indeed.
> 
> More carrots and big Kahawai than snapper but came home with a couple of feeds for me and a mates families.
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G800Y using Tapatalk


Nice fish mate, I see you and I have got the same fish bins. Taking the new boat out tomorrow for its first run in kawhia harbour going to be going over to te maika where there is a 13 meter deep hole inside the harbour with a rocky bottom I want to check out before next weekends fishing comp over there.

----------


## veitnamcam

> Nice fish mate, I see you and I have got the same fish bins. Taking the new boat out tomorrow for its first run in kawhia harbour going to be going over to te maika where there is a 13 meter deep hole inside the harbour with a rocky bottom I want to check out before next weekends fishing comp over there.


Good bins...handels are a week point tho ......I have spares now tho I probably shouldn't try and jerk it up and onto the side of the boat full of snapper....nearly split me ringgear!

----------


## veitnamcam

> She was pretty rough out there for the little wee boat so didn't last long. Back at home now. Might have another go tomorrow afternoon 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You out there doing it @sambnz ?

----------


## sambnz

Got out yesterday morning out oagain with a mate. Took dads wee boat. Absolutely dead flat out there and a beautiful day. The sun was shining and there was no wind. Set the net off the island and promptly left to chase after some kahawai that were going berserk boiling. Took 5 each, couple for me and couple for the old man. Kahawai are great fun to catch. Especially on the little 7ft 6kg softbait rods I've got.  First time I think I've ever become a catch and release fisherman today. Caught another 20 or so which we put back in the water. Such great fun pulling them in and waiting for them to go nuts as they see the boat and take off. 

Went and had a go for some snapper. Hooked up on one but dropped in bringing him into the boat. Bit small anyway. Had a few runs but couldn't get one to commit to swallowing the bait. 

Picked up the net. Full of seaweed and sticks. Got 2 600 long rig and a 1500mm thresher shark. Headed back in to the ramp. Struggled to find the channel on the way in and bounced the poor prop along the bottom for a couple hundred meters. Great day out! Fish has been in the chilly with ice overnight as we drove back to chch so have to deal with that today. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk

----------


## Gibo

My eldest girl Ceelah dealing up in the snapper section over the weekend  :Thumbsup:  Dad was off chasing elusive stags

----------


## veitnamcam

Good shit Gibo!

Sent from my SM-G800Y using Tapatalk

----------


## Pengy

@Gibo.
Good to see you taught the girls well about health n safety and all that jazz  :Psmiley:

----------


## Gibo

> @Gibo.
> Good to see you taught the girls well about health n safety and all that jazz


Yip she's got her vest on bro  :Thumbsup:

----------


## BRADS

> @Gibo.
> Good to see you taught the girls well about health n safety and all that jazz


Seriously Pengy who's looking at the kid?
I didn't even see the little one in the bottom pic until at least an hour of looking😁

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk

----------


## mrs dundee

Good one,she be hook for life now,yay.

----------


## Gibo

Lets go!!!! 108 knots at White Island right now

----------


## hunter308

Taking the boat to kawhia tomorrow for the Easter weekend fishing competition weather forecast is for scattered showers so it won't be too miserable sleeping in the tent for 3 nights and won't be too bad being on the boat the comp is inside the harbour only.

----------


## veitnamcam

> Taking the boat to kawhia tomorrow for the Easter weekend fishing competition weather forecast is for scattered showers so it won't be too miserable sleeping in the tent for 3 nights and won't be too bad being on the boat the comp is inside the harbour only.


I have no idea where you are talking about but just be careful of the cyclone ay,spost to hit us south fri morning but just be careful out there anyway ay mate  :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## hunter308

> I have no idea where you are talking about but just be careful of the cyclone ay,spost to hit us south fri morning but just be careful out there anyway ay mate


Kawhia is on the west coast in the waikato been following the forecasts and rain radars cyclone is well away from that area.

----------


## Gibo

Calm as in TP now

----------


## Munsey

Look what happens when you nelson lads do too much fishing & not enough hunting 
*Runaway deer make new home in Nelson cemetery*JONATHAN CARSON
Last updated 16:34, April 21 2017
1


Bryce Buckland rounded up six of the runaway deer at Marsden Valley Cemetery on Wednesday.



Gun-toting poachers are being warned not to be tempted by runaway deer that have taken up residence in a Nelson cemetery.
Nelson conservationist Bryce Buckland said he spotted the red deer at Marsden Valley Cemetery on Wednesday morning.
He said up to 16 deer had been seen and there were hoofprints where it's believed they had jumped a fence into the property.
Councillor Brian McGurk said it was understood the deer had been "coming and going" for the past two weeks.
*READ MORE: Police spend two hours deer-stalking in Stoke*

"Reports are that they are moving around the general Marsden Valley area."
It was not yet known where they came from, but there was understood to be a deer farm in the valley.
Council strategy and environment group manager Clare Barton said council had been in touch with local landowners to establish ownership of the deer.
"Council is currently investigating options to deal with the situation."
Ad Feedback


McGurk said council staff had been speaking with the "probable" owners of the deer about trying to relocate them.
The council had warned hunters that shooting a deer in a populated area was "completely out of the question".
"The deer are roaming in a built up area. It is a significant safety hazard to use firearms and to do so would be a police matter.
"The shooting of deer in an urban or urban fringe area is completely out of the question and is obviously extremely dangerous."
McGurk said the deer could also damage vegetation in the cemetery. 
The discovery of deer in the cemetery came after a stag sparked a two-hour hunt through the streets of Stoke on April 1.
Police were able to chase the stag back into the hills.
The council is looking into the possibility that the runaway deer are from the same herd as the stag.

----------


## veitnamcam

> Look what happens when you nelson lads do too much fishing & not enough hunting 
> *Runaway deer make new home in Nelson cemetery*JONATHAN CARSON
> Last updated 16:34, April 21 2017
> 1
> 
> 
> Bryce Buckland rounded up six of the runaway deer at Marsden Valley Cemetery on Wednesday.
> 
> 
> ...


Yea I like my firearms license ay.

 got 20 something flounder Wednesday :Thumbsup:

----------


## Pengy

I don't see any tags

----------


## veitnamcam

Bloody fantastic forcast all weekend.....whos getting out?

----------


## Maca49

I'm out!

----------


## 223nut

Who's got a live capture trap....

----------


## Munsey

Metservice called this 5 out of 10 . What you think ? 

Sent from my SM-J200Y using Tapatalk

----------


## Munsey

Sent from my SM-J200Y using Tapatalk

----------


## Gibo

Mmm terakihi and gurnard

----------


## veitnamcam

> Mmm terakihi and gurnard


And big fat blue cod! those Jock Stewart's are highly underrated eating fish too....just prickly little fuckers.

----------


## Gibo

Whats a jock stuart? Same as grandady hapuka? If so we caught some monsters at white island, fucking yum as, taste like crayfish

----------


## screamO

> Whats a jock stuart? Same as grandady hapuka? If so we caught some monsters at white island, fucking yum as, taste like crayfish


I can answer this one........No and No
Agree they don't taste to bad.....if you haven't caught anything else for the day!

----------


## veitnamcam

> Whats a jock stuart? Same as grandady hapuka? If so we caught some monsters at white island, fucking yum as, taste like crayfish


Also known as Maori chiefs and another name I cannot recall at the moment.


Sent from my SM-G800Y using Tapatalk

----------


## veitnamcam

Another  20 flounder.....gave them all away like the last 20.


Sent from my SM-G800Y using Tapatalk

----------


## stingray

> Also known as Maori chiefs and another name I cannot recall at the moment.
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G800Y using Tapatalk


Jock stewards ..live in the same holes as crays ..beautiful eating.

Gumboots etc firm delicious white flesh but you need the boilers ones as the are all head n gut

----------


## Gibo

Show me a pic

----------


## Shearer

> Show me a pic


Google it.

----------


## mikee

> Also known as Maori chiefs and another name I cannot recall at the moment.
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G800Y using Tapatalk


Sea Perch???

----------


## Gibo

> Google it.


Whoever this is ive never caught one

----------


## Shearer

> Whoever this is ive never caught one
> Attachment 67628


Try putting "fish"in the search.

----------


## Gibo

This?

----------


## veitnamcam

> Sea Perch???


That's it !

Sent from my SM-G800Y using Tapatalk

----------


## Pengy

> This? 
> Attachment 67629



That old bugger still has a rod I loaned him about six years ago  :Wtfsmilie:

----------


## Gibo

> That's it !
> 
> Sent from my SM-G800Y using Tapatalk


Thats what i ate at white, about that size maybe a bit bigger. Now that i look at it they seem a bit different to grand daddy hapukas

----------


## longrange308

> Jock stewards ..live in the same holes as crays ..beautiful eating.
> 
> Gumboots etc firm delicious white flesh but you need the boilers ones as the are all head n gut


Isn't it the southern bar$&ted cod or rock cod that live in the same holes / cracks

----------


## silentscope

> Also known as Maori chiefs and another name I cannot recall at the moment.
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G800Y using Tapatalk


we call em scarpies, or bucket mouths.

----------


## stingray

> Isn't it the southern bar$&ted cod or rock cod that live in the same holes / cracks


Yeah they do as well...the old jock steward is a reef fish up this way and if we are catching them I'm marking the reef for a cray dive.

----------


## kukuwai

@sringray, surely you must be off fishing, posting that at 4.30am  :Thumbsup: 
Hope they are biting we just about to head out!!

----------


## Pengy

> @sringray, surely you must be off fishing, posting that at 4.30am 
> Hope they are biting we just about to head out!!


As you didn't tag him due to typo, I will fill in. 
He would of just got home from nightshift

----------


## 223nut

Guy dropped in today, fish spine though the hand. Put a hold on his trip with a night to hospital for iv antibiotics....

----------


## Pengy

> Guy dropped in today, fish spine though the hand. Put a hold on his trip with a night to hospital for iv antibiotics....


Those ones can get nasty real fast.   :Sad:

----------


## veitnamcam

> Guy dropped in today, fish spine though the hand. Put a hold on his trip with a night to hospital for iv antibiotics....


What kind of fish?
Spines sure hurt even little ones.

Sent from my SM-G800Y using Tapatalk

----------


## 223nut

> What kind of fish?
> Spines sure hurt even little ones.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G800Y using Tapatalk


No idea, saw him yesterday with a Band aid on the back of his hand, swollen up almost to his elbow today...

----------


## veitnamcam

Ouch!

Sent from my SM-G800Y using Tapatalk

----------


## Munsey

> Ouch!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G800Y using Tapatalk


We had a Fishing Ouch moment , Mates ute towing his Boat ( HT Stabi 1500 kg ) guzzled $280  of petrol , to travel less than 500 ks . On straight flat rd with no wind .  :Oh Noes:

----------


## Dundee

> We had a Fishing Ouch moment , Mates ute towing his Boat ( HT Stabi 1500 kg ) guzzled $280  of petrol , to travel less than 500 ks . On straight flat rd with no wind .


What sort of ute Munsey?

----------


## Munsey

> What sort of ute Munsey?


V6 4ltr  2010 Nissan 4wd .

----------


## veitnamcam

Bloody hell! is that a tank of fuel each way?

----------


## Munsey

> Bloody hell! is that a tank of fuel each way?


Sure was . Ill tow It next time

----------


## rambo rem700

Managed to get out off wanganui.  Been over a year since ive got out.  Bloody awesome day


Sent from my SM-G920I using Tapatalk

----------


## kukuwai

Good morning out in Tasman Bay too, 



plenty of fish still about
Loved by the young and the old  :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## Sideshow

Nice one guys :Thumbsup:  Rambo rem700 Dad used to take me fishing off the warf in Wanganui when I was a kid, loved it when those schools of Genard came up the river :Thumbsup:  used to get hit by the odd big barracuda as well :Pissed Off:  Dad would sort em out with a wire trace and then use em as Snapper bait when he would fish off the mole. Wasn't aloud to go with him though.
If we had a few frosts and then a fog we would ride the beach earlier morning to pick up the frost fish.
Got one so big that it went through the spooks of my push bike and I went over the handlebars  :XD:  it was a lot easier to handle after that being cut down.

----------


## Sideshow

https://resources.stuff.co.nz/conten...7429355861.jpg
For those that don't know what a frost fish is! Good eating too  :Thumbsup:

----------


## stingray

Finally back on the water

Day just got better

Guess who slayed the fish 1st one went 41cm the next 44cm 

Got at 41 cm snapper on hookline plus some gurnard hook line as well as rods 

Someone was bloody hungry and munched a spikiey

It's a hard dogs life

----------


## TheJanitar

Official Fishing thread i assume?  :Thumbsup: 

This is my only consolation for not being able to get out in the roar because of waiting for my license.. still...  :Sad:  
please excuse the untidy look  :O O:  



And yes they were size  :ORLY:

----------


## kiwijames

Mussel rafts off Kaiteriteri. Any good fishing @veitnamcam?

----------


## veitnamcam

> Mussel rafts off Kaiteriteri. Any good fishing @veitnamcam?


Kings in summer.....might still be around?

Sent from my SM-G800Y using Tapatalk

----------


## kiwijames

> Kings in summer.....might still be around?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G800Y using Tapatalk


Best gear I have is a trout rod with 3kg line.

----------


## madjon_

> Best gear I have is a trout rod with 3kg line.


3 1/2 seconds :Grin:

----------


## Gibo

> 3 1/2 seconds


Surely it would take a bit longer to spool it  :Wink:

----------


## TheJanitar

> Best gear I have is a trout rod with 3kg line.


Got a lil 20lb kingy surprise today on 6lb braid mate. It can be done!  :Thumbsup:  just takes a bit longer... 

this was braid and not mono line, but 6lb is 6lb right? 

The fly rod, however, is another story.

----------


## veitnamcam

@kiwijames You keen for a evening fish tonight?

Sent from my SM-G800Y using Tapatalk

----------


## kiwijames

> @kiwijames You keen for a evening fish tonight?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G800Y using Tapatalk


Cheers but I'm too late.

----------


## veitnamcam

Fantastic day out with Dad and my kids today, was a bit of swell early that flattened off to almost nothing in the afternoon.
Started out in "big snapper" spot and soon bugged out shallower away from the spikey dogs....it is bad enough getting them off my own line without two kids pulling them in as soon as the bait is in the water too!
Burlyed up on the edge of a reef for hopefully a snapper, I landed two nice pannies but gear got punished by the snakes.
My girl landed a whopper on her little kidstix lipstic pink rod.....I had loaded some 30p braid on it last night in anticipation of some beginners luck.





We drew in some cod tho all too small,some big Kahawai,a couple of terikey and 10 or so gurnard when fishing went a bit quieter so we popped off to get some oysters.....not one scollop was caught for the record.

A taste of them secured and into the bay to target carrots and hopefully a few pannies, the kids were into them flat out and Dad and myself were relegated to hook baiters and fish un hookers.




It had turned into a bloody beaut day/evening.





The only slight mark on a otherwise perfect day was that my very expensive/height of fashion warehouse gumboot sprung a leek!



Ahh ya gets what ya pay for I guess....bloody spiky dogs.

Plenty of feeds in that bin.

----------


## rambo rem700

Managed to get out of kapiti on a charter yesterday for the father inlaws 60th.
Was suppose to chase kingis but the sea was to rough.
Ended up with some hot bite times on the snaps , gurnard and trevs.



Sent from my SM-G920I using Tapatalk

----------


## veitnamcam

> Managed to get out of kapiti on a charter yesterday for the father inlaws 60th.
> Was suppose to chase kingis but the sea was to rough.
> Ended up with some hot bite times on the snaps , gurnard and trevs.
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920I using Tapatalk


Can I ask what a charter like that costs @rambo rem700 ?

----------


## rambo rem700

$200 pp.  Free for me tho haha. Im not one to like paying for shit. But the fishing was so good. Put alot back and learned a few tips to help my own fishing.. from 7am to 330pm. However we had full bins by 12pm we decided to head back and he filleted them all for us.

Sent from my SM-G920I using Tapatalk

----------


## veitnamcam

> $200 pp.  Free for me tho haha. Im not one to like paying for shit. But the fishing was so good. Put alot back and learned a few tips to help my own fishing.. from 7am to 330pm. However we had full bins by 12pm we decided to head back and he filleted them all for us.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920I using Tapatalk


Always like to hear charter costs as always on the lookout for the next social club trip. :Thumbsup:

----------


## Gibo

Ikkys look a bit high

----------


## Pengy

> Ikkys look a bit high


Look pretty dead to me  :Psmiley:

----------


## rambo rem700

> Ikkys look a bit high


I always struggle to find the right spot.
He showed me that way. 
Just as it hits a soft point. Iki in there angle down and towards the eye.


Sent from my SM-G920I using Tapatalk

----------


## 7mmwsm

I have a boiled out snapper skull on my boat to show newbies (and a few experts) where to aim the ike.

----------


## veitnamcam

> I have a boiled out snapper skull on my boat to show newbies (and a few experts) where to aim the ike.


Can you chuck up a pic please? 
Sometimes I struggle to get it right too.

Sent from my SM-G800Y using Tapatalk

----------


## Gibo

I wasn't passing judgement just felt it high in my opinion. The brain is pretty small and is at about a 15 - 30 degree angle back and above the eye.

This is the best pic I could find online. I believe the best way to know you have hit to brain is when the tail curls around to try touch the fish's side. All my opinion of course and I do my best to kill them quickly. You will never catch me taking photos of fish I intend to release with my hands up in their gills and shit  :Grin:

----------


## veitnamcam

> I wasn't passing judgement just felt it high in my opinion. The brain is pretty small and is at about a 15 - 30 degree angle back and above the eye.
> 
> This is the best pic I could find online. I believe the best way to know you have hit to brain is when the tail curls around to try touch the fish's side. All my opinion of course and I do my best to kill them quickly. You will never catch me taking photos of fish I intend to release with my hands up in their gills and shit 
> 
> Attachment 68406


Yea you know when you have got it but if you dont get it first time they dont seem to react the same.

Sent from my SM-G800Y using Tapatalk

----------


## Gibo

Nice wide blade not a pointy filleting knife increases your chances

----------


## rambo rem700

Yea thats exactly where he showed me. Just above the hard plate and angel in towards the eye

Sent from my SM-G920I using Tapatalk

----------


## stingray

Phone call from folks...finally took some advice and went deep for the snapper ..I would have said they were two late myself but mum on Mother's Day slayed a good one reports are of a 8 pounder which would be the best she has ever caught along with grey boys spikies and large cod !! 

A glorious weekend of weather !!

----------


## madjon_

My take on Gurnard filletingfirst catch your fishcut under dorsal,down to backbone behind the headhold head and tail,bend and push hands together.grab protruding bit and pull the skin offfillet.
Frames and pinholes go in stock,fish soup for lunch tomorrow :Thumbsup: 
 @mikee  check the glove

----------


## mikee

> My take on Gurnard filletingAttachment 68682first catch your fishAttachment 68683cut under dorsal,down to backbone behind the headAttachment 68685hold head and tail,bend and push hands together.Attachment 68686grab protruding bit and pull the skin offAttachment 68687fillet.
> Frames and pinholes go in stock,fish soup for lunch tomorrow
>  @mikee  check the glove


Yup, filleting gloves are magic things. You won't regret it . We did not have fish for tea tonight for a change. My super wife made a venison chilli with wild rice  :Grin:

----------


## kukuwai

Hey mikee what do you shoot that 'wild rice' with ?  :Grin:

----------


## Gapped axe

thanks for that, knew I was doing it wrong or all of these years.

----------


## mikee

> Hey mikee what do you shoot that 'wild rice' with ?


my rice gun  :Grin:

----------


## Gibo

Burley for the weekend sorted, 40kg

----------


## veitnamcam

> Burley for the weekend sorted, 40kg 
> Attachment 69394


Whole mussels?

Roll on Sunday,weather playing ball I am off to the carrot patch.

----------


## Gibo

> Whole mussels?
> 
> Roll on Sunday,weather playing ball I am off to the carrot patch.


Yeah and smashed, factory seconds. I'll b bat them to open them up and chuck em in

----------


## kukuwai

@VC I reckon that (what Gibo's up to) would work well round here, targeting snapper when there is lots of sharks about. Rather than conventional burley   :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## Gibo

Thats the whole point bro, we'll be fishing deep (50m) and normal burley is a waste of time, the mussels not only smell nice but they look good on the way down to the bottom. Had some insane sessions and the snapper are spewing and shitting mussels at the boat, bloody pigs really, worse than me  :Grin:

----------


## kukuwai

Awesome gibo hope you have a cracker weekend out there, looking forward to some pictures ! 
Especially one of a big snapper spewing and shitting mussels  :Thumbsup:

----------


## Gibo

Yeah fingers crossed the weather is kind

----------


## veitnamcam

> @VC I reckon that (what Gibo's up to) would work well round here, targeting snapper when there is lots of sharks about. Rather than conventional burley


I go one better 

Sent from my SM-G800Y using Tapatalk

----------


## Gibo

> I go one better 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G800Y using Tapatalk


Bluff oysters and whitebait  :Wink:

----------


## veitnamcam

> Bluff oysters and whitebait


I can't afford either of them lol....incoming txt.

Sent from my SM-G800Y using Tapatalk

----------


## veitnamcam

Got punished by the easterly this morning, fishing was poor but managed a feed just.

----------


## veitnamcam

Wanted to take the boy for a fish this afternoon....tides all wrong to launch further north so went to @mikee 's secret spiky dog spot. Holy cow they were on the bite! Stopped using bait and were catching them even on softbait rigs!


Even caught them in the burly pot!





Got just enough pesky by catch of gurnard for tea.

Sent from my SM-G800Y using Tapatalk

----------


## Gibo

Shit the bed they must be hungry as  :Grin:

----------


## mikee

> Wanted to take the boy for a fish this afternoon....tides all wrong to launch further north so went to @mikee 's secret spiky dog spot. Holy cow they were on the bite! Stopped using bait and were catching them even on softbait rigs!
> 
> 
> Even caught them in the burly pot!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Told ya it was a good spot eh  :Grin:

----------


## Gibo

Do you guys carch them intentionally?

----------


## veitnamcam

> Do you guys carch them intentionally?


Na just unavoidable in some areas at some times of year.....hoped to get away with less of the spiky little fuckers.

----------


## stingray

Holy shit, @mikee must be spreading the word ...went out to the spot where @sambnz showed me how to soft bait gurnard and had the same result , never caught a spikie on a softie before until now! 

Took the old man out for a fish today screaming southerly eased for a couple of hours,Lis had B&E pie at the ready and Ma had her rod in the boat faster than you can say I'm going fishing ..the old boy gave me the have you seen the forecast etc speech, to which I replied ok we will see you when we get home! Strangly enough he was in the boat when we were at the ramp! I checked with a couple of guys who were coming in and the gale had eased...phew! ..in the water and away...bit of shit coming out of squally then we were shelter by the coast ..down to a handy spot and with zero swell we tucked tight in close to the rocks ...got another what are we doing he...rod bent grunt holy shit..silence as the old chap put a 52cm blue cod in the boat.. we boated our eight fat as blue cod in quick time none close to Da's in size. 

Then took the chance on our deep gurnard spot only to find it was filled from top to bottom with spikies, the wind kicked up again as the tide turned and we beat a hasty retreat home! Lis said Ma was stoked and so was the old chap not that he would say so...happy 72 BDay dad you grumpy old bugger ..love and respect you
 :Thumbsup:

----------


## Gibo

Mates wife weighed a pending world record snapper. 9.2kg on 3kg line today. Fuck yeah  :Yuush:

----------


## Pengy

> Mates wife weighed a pending world record snapper. 9.2kg on 3kg line today. Fuck yeah



No dis respect, but sounds like a by catch

----------


## Gibo

> No dis respect, but sounds like a by catch


So my feathered freind who is ever so sceptical, what does one target with 3kg except a pin/record?

----------


## Tommy

> Mates wife weighed a pending world record snapper. 9.2kg on 3kg line today. Fuck yeah


Holy fuck!

----------


## Pengy

> So my feathered freind who is ever so sceptical, what does one target with 3kg except a pin/record?


Bait  :Psmiley:

----------


## Gibo

> Bait


OK. Anyway they were targeting the womans 3kg record at the club (about 3kg from memory) and scored a WR. Im wrapped for them.

----------


## Gibo

Sorry im wrong, she was trying to beat her existing club record

----------


## 7mmwsm

> So my feathered freind who is ever so sceptical, what does one target with 3kg except a pin/record?


Sprats!!!
Sorry Gibo. Couldn't help myself.
But I prefer to hook a fish with the intention of landing it. Not to see if I can get it in without busting it off.
Bit like using a suitable caliber.

----------


## veitnamcam

Just had 5 days fishing and diving dusky and break sea sounds.😎 



Sent from my SM-G800Y using Tapatalk

----------


## Gapped axe

holy shit balls

----------


## stingray

Can't wait to here this yarn! Well done VC!

----------


## Munsey

> Can't wait to here this yarn! Well done VC! 
> Attachment 70390


Did the other bloke grow out of that wettie? 😮

Sent from my SM-J200Y using Tapatalk

----------


## Munsey

Oh and we'll done Cam . Where's your trip report ? 

Sent from my SM-J200Y using Tapatalk

----------


## Munsey

Metservice was marginal , went on a whim . Pleased we did , some nice blue cod . Chucked  the  20 or more sea perch back 

Sent from my SM-J200Y using Tapatalk

----------


## veitnamcam

> Oh and we'll done Cam . Where's your trip report ? 
> 
> Sent from my SM-J200Y using Tapatalk


yea its comming when I get a chance.

----------


## veitnamcam

Took a mate out for a few hours today.
A few feeds of gurnard and a couple of big cod brought home but what is this? A Sole?
Caught on ledger rig.

Released it.

Sent from my SM-G800Y using Tapatalk

----------


## veitnamcam

> Took a mate out for a few hours today.
> A few feeds of gurnard and a couple of big cod brought home but what is this? A Sole?
> Caught on ledger rig.
> 
> Released it.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G800Y using Tapatalk


Dick

----------


## veitnamcam

> Dick




Sent from my SM-G800Y using Tapatalk

----------


## veitnamcam

pic now :Yaeh Am Not Durnk:

----------


## Shearer

Perhaps a black or river flounder.
Nice repair on the gumboot by the way.

----------


## veitnamcam

It didnot appear to be a black/greenback or yellowbelly flounder or at least not like any I have caught before and I catch a few, it was quite noticeably scalely unlike most flounder and very thin and almost see threw when held up to sunlight.

----------


## Pengy

Sole, but probably not the Dover variety, unless it was very lost

----------


## deer243

> Sole, but probably not the Dover variety, unless it was very lost


Yeah, what he said, lemon sole :Thumbsup:  common around tasman bay

----------


## veitnamcam

Took the ol man out this morning. On the steam out to one of my favorite gurnard spots I noted some thick sign hard on the bottom. Suspicious they were  spiky dogs I got dad to drop a line while we drifted and I baited up a longline. A small and a big gurnard caught I decided against my better judgement to drop the ll there them some more steaming to spot xyz.
Around a hour and a half of rod fishing saw 20 gurnard in the chilly  bin and a few released, maybe ten spiky dogs all released and 3 big Barry 2 kept for bait.
Conditions and fishing were pretty good but someone had a rugby game to watch so we headed off to pick up the longline. 



The boys were only about 50m apart instead of 250 so that's always and indicator of problems.

One gurnard eaten by sharks, one bloody big Kahawai and a bloody great ball of line .

Dad's share gone.




Sent from my SM-G800Y using Tapatalk

----------


## 7mm Rem Mag

Went out for a fish today and caught a few blue cod. The weather was fantastic, it was a great day on the water and the blue cod went down well for dinner  :36 1 8:

----------


## Gapped axe

great to see you wearing your PFD. Got called to another drowning today, couldn't attend, others recovered the body. Not sure of the full details and will wait for the formal report and press release. PFD's save lives wear them.

----------


## stingray

@veitnamcam how did you go today?

----------


## veitnamcam

> @veitnamcam how did you go today?


Oh sidetracked mate check out the here and now thread...guts of it there.

----------


## burtonator

Had a pretty good day out on the water today

----------


## Dundee

> Had a pretty good day out on the water today
> Attachment 73021


It is a wonder that boat didn't sink being upside down,nice fish.

----------


## Gapped axe

Obviously at the bottom f the Island

----------


## burtonator

Stupid phone must have uploaded it the wrong way, defiantly not my fault  :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## veitnamcam

Oh I have been slacking on this thread.

Stephens trip a while back, hooked a donky king lost it at the start of the leader  :XD: ,a few snap and cod/jock stewarts.

Out this arvo for a gurnard...wanted to go further afield for a snap and king but alas had to work the AM.

Launching just before low tide I had a good hour of serenity as expected but as soon as the tide started to run it was all go
BIG kahawai and lots of gurnard, high at 8pm ish I had planned to fish till then but on the steam out I realised I had no headlamp or spotlight or fuck all so as dusk approched the 40hp  got wound out for an extended period! Cleans the plugs  :Wink: .

Didnt bother counting out there but maybe I should have as I come in with only 2 shy of my limit of 20 fin fish and I released quite a few small gurnard.
Of course I caught a few sharks but only 4 total and only two were spiky fekers

 shelf full of fish bar the milk bottle.

----------


## veitnamcam

Took a mate out for a gurnard this morning. flasher rigs in the water at 8 and by 10am the chilly bin was looking pretty bloody good so I took a break to cook some fallow back steaks for breakfast. Then headed into the boulder bank to try for a cod....only 2 undersized caught.
Inspected by the mpi boat which was all good of course and back on dry land at 11 with around 15 gurnard and a couple kahawai.
We had released quite a few smaller gurnard and big Kahawai  it was going off with hookups pretty much as soon as the gear hit the bottom....I even caught a panni snapper that while legal was a bit small so released also.




Sent from my SM-G800Y using Tapatalk

----------


## Pengy

> Took a mate out for a gurnard this morning. flasher rigs in the water at 8 and by 10am the chilly bin was looking pretty bloody good so I took a break to cook some fallow back steaks for breakfast. Then headed into the boulder bank to try for a cod....only 2 undersized caught.
> Inspected by the mpi boat which was all good of course and back on dry land at 11 with around 15 gurnard and a couple kahawai.
> We had released quite a few smaller gurnard and big Kahawai  it was going off with hookups pretty much as soon as the gear hit the bottom....I even caught a panni snapper that while legal was a bit small so released also.
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G800Y using Tapatalk


Did you find that lifejacket ?

----------


## veitnamcam

> Did you find that lifejacket ?


Na must be round here somewhere.

Sent from my SM-G800Y using Tapatalk

----------


## veitnamcam

Farkin slack on updating this thread  :Oh Noes: 

If anyone is keen to join me for an exploratory out of Monaco sat morning reply here and meet me at Monaco ramp 6am.
will be back well before lunch.

Most likely will only catch sharks and kahawai but have slayed the snaps there this early 2014 so will have a quick look.

----------


## R93

> Farkin slack on updating this thread 
> 
> If anyone is keen to join me for an exploratory out of Monaco sat morning reply here and meet me at Monaco ramp 6am.
> will be back well before lunch.
> 
> Most likely will only catch sharks and kahawai but have slayed the snaps there this early 2014 so will have a quick look.


Gunna tow my boat up after the SI shoot sometime. You can steer it to some snapper spots and then swim back. Unless you want to hang around watching the water being thrashed to foam. 

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk

----------


## veitnamcam

> Gunna tow my boat up after the SI shoot sometime. You can steer it to some snapper spots and then swim back. Unless you want to hang around watching the water being thrashed to foam. 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


What dates will you be in town Dave?

----------


## R93

> What dates will you be in town Dave?


Haven't made solid plans yet. Will depend on the whitebaiting and weather but I have a heap of time off so want to get up there for a snapper this year. I will txt you to see when it suits you. 

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk

----------


## veitnamcam

> Haven't made solid plans yet. Will depend on the whitebaiting and weather but I have a heap of time off so want to get up there for a snapper this year. I will txt you to see when it suits you. 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


When its not blowing its guts out!

----------


## R93

> When its not blowing its guts out!


That too

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk

----------


## veitnamcam

Nobody missed much. Couple kahawai and a gurnard....very slow fishing this morning.

Sent from my SM-A320Y using Tapatalk

----------


## Munsey

Got a bit shit on way home . 

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk

----------


## Sean

Anyone know what this is? Caught at Akitio rivermouth

----------


## Wildman

> Anyone know what this is? Caught at Akitio rivermouth
> Attachment 76630


It's a spottie bro. 

Sent from my D5833 using Tapatalk

----------


## Gapped axe

Pakiti

----------


## Shearer

Shit fish

----------


## Gibo

Feed of Terakihi this morn

----------


## veitnamcam

Calm here this mornin but torrential rain......probably stil would had of gone if by myself but not fair on the kids.

----------


## Sideshow

:Wtfsmilie:  stop kissing those fish :XD:  
Dover sole 'jumps' down angler's throat in Bournemouth - BBC News

----------


## Pengy

They are a lovely fish aresoles

----------


## sambnz

Seem to be doing pretty bloody well already this year veitnamcam!

----------


## veitnamcam

> Seem to be doing pretty bloody well already this year veitnamcam!


Not so much.
Went out last night after work and took a workmate,no longline no burly but got a feed of gurnard in maybe an hours fishing.
Rescued some young fellas on the way back in.

----------


## MSL

Is that a bloody pelin?

----------


## veitnamcam

> Is that a bloody pelin?


Dunno.....wooden displacement hull launch thing.

Sent from my SM-A320Y using Tapatalk

----------


## veitnamcam

Been bloody windy of late but managed to get a couple of hours in tonight with dad and got the boy out a few nights ago.



Sent from my SM-A320Y using Tapatalk

----------


## Pengy

Good to see the Snaps are in

----------


## MSL

> Good to see the Snaps are in


Apparently those are not classified as snapper as they are less than 450mm

----------


## stingray

The privilege......

Home from trip away all I wanted was to wet a line and with a long weekend ahead I was fizzing, checked the forecast and checked with the oldman ...weather looking pretty average ...bugger ...then out of the blue @vietnamcam texts...are you jet lagged want to go fishing? 

Seeing photos of gurnard and brim I couldn't say yes please fast enough...a phone call later and I had visit to the bait shop and down to the ramp and there he is VC and a new truck even to boot. 

Load the boat launch and away ...I was full of yarns about the trip away I was limited help baiting the hook line but VC was pantient and did the chores whilst I continued to chew his ear off (thanks Cam) , we set the hook line soaking ..and set ourselves to fishing with no tide we soaked baits VC binned a couple of carrots, and then bang, reeeeelllll ...a real treat of a good sized early season brim on his sons rod! Made my day to just see and smell my first of the season, what a difference a year makes last year we were sharking hardout , this year the devil fish is somewhere else where we had the pleasure of soaking baits. 

I was giving the simple of task of adding another burley spud to the pot ...down it went ..sat down and relaxed and VC quietly asks ...Joe why is our burley bomb over there floating away ?? Ahhhh crap ..what rookie ..didn't snig the the loop up tight..up lines , anchor ,burley pot off to chase our burley ..success back into the pot and back into into the tide...back to fishing..

We sat enjoying the evening sunset and the chop,eased off to a beauty of an evening, what a way to be welcomed home!! 


The night wore and I wore out ...VC was straying a single bait and got a howler of a run that didn't stick and with light fading VC took pity on me and we pulled the hook line and harvested some fat carrots and then out of the green came a thumper ...wow what a way to start the summer thanks to you Vietnamcam!! There is simply nothing better than sharing time with a fisherman that hunts fish, not simply hopes to catch but rembers the seasons past and where and what and also is willing to share his knowledge. 
Snapper sure as hell worth smiling about 



The crew for th night

----------


## veitnamcam

> The privilege......
> 
> Home from trip away all I wanted was to wet a line and with a long weekend ahead I was fizzing, checked the forecast and checked with the oldman ...weather looking pretty average ...bugger ...then out of the blue @vietnamcam texts...are you jet lagged want to go fishing? 
> 
> Seeing photos of gurnard and brim I couldn't say yes please fast enough...a phone call later and I had visit to the bait shop and down to the ramp and there he is VC and a new truck even to boot. 
> 
> Load the boat launch and away ...I was full of yarns about the trip away I was limited help baiting the hook line but VC was pantient and did the chores whilst I continued to chew his ear off (thanks Cam) , we set the hook line soaking ..and set ourselves to fishing with no tide we soaked baits VC binned a couple of carrots, and then bang, reeeeelllll ...a real treat of a good sized early season brim on his sons rod! Made my day to just see and smell my first of the season, what a difference a year makes last year we were sharking hardout , this year the devil fish is somewhere else where we had the pleasure of soaking baits. 
> Attachment 77686
> I was giving the simple of task of adding another burley spud to the pot ...down it went ..sat down and relaxed and VC quietly asks ...Joe why is our burley bomb over there floating away ?? Ahhhh crap ..what rookie ..didn't snig the the loop up tight..up lines , anchor ,burley pot off to chase our burley ..success back into the pot and back into into the tide...back to fishing..
> ...


Was bloody good to catch up and hear some of your travels mate.

Joe forgot our heavest catch tho!
This bloody steel wheel and tire that was just barely floating mostly submerged.


We brought it in of course as it would do some serious damage to some poor barstards outboard at 30knots.

Sent from my SM-A320Y using Tapatalk

----------


## veitnamcam

Got the kids out this morning in the hope they would catch a snapper but alas they had moved on from the spots I targeted.
Plenty of gurnard and kahawai about tho if a bit small.



Got the pip and headed in and had a walk round haulashore island.



Sent from my SM-A320Y using Tapatalk

----------


## Chur Bay

Went up to Chur Bay in the Far North in the second week of the holidays. 
Managed some good fish. Highlight was probably my son catching a 3kg snapper all on his own.

----------


## veitnamcam

> Went up to Chur Bay in the Far North in the second week of the holidays. 
> Managed some good fish. Highlight was probably my son catching a 3kg snapper all on his own. 
> Attachment 77791
> Attachment 77792
> Attachment 77790


Happy lad there

Sent from my SM-A320Y using Tapatalk

----------


## stingray

Nothing better than time spent fishing with your kids...mine were keen as ..then hit teenage years of yeah na to boring etc ..today my youngest is out for tea ...so Dad the snapper are about and I would love a feed of cod ....so the circle of life turns...
Love the photos of the youth fishing ..were ok NZ kids are fishing!

----------


## Beaker

> Went up to Chur Bay in the Far North in the second week of the holidays. 
> Managed some good fish. Highlight was probably my son catching a 3kg snapper all on his own. 
> Attachment 77791
> Attachment 77792
> Attachment 77790


I reckon , pound for pound, - your son handed your arse to you on a plater - and that is brilliant parenting!
 Absolute gold fish for your boy.

----------


## Chur Bay

Cheers for that. Next goal is for us to get a deer together.

----------


## Gapped axe

Time spent with the kids in the outdoors is priceless, it comes around. When I go to the beach this weekend, there are some Kingi steaks left in the freezer for me.

----------


## sambnz

Cam do you have any photos of your boat? 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk

----------


## veitnamcam

> Cam do you have any photos of your boat? 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Like this?

Sent from my SM-A320Y using Tapatalk

----------


## mikee

Interestingly a bloke and a 10y old boy were picked up out of the water by the local coastguard last night off the boulder bank. Both almost hypothermic and the dad only managed to dial 111 and raise the alarm on his cell (which was in his pocket) because it was a waterproof model!!! Talk about a lucky happy ending

----------


## veitnamcam

> Interestingly a bloke and a 10y old boy were picked up out of the water by the local coastguard last night off the boulder bank. Both almost hypothermic and the dad only managed to dial 111 and raise the alarm on his cell (which was in his pocket) because it was a waterproof model!!! Talk about a lucky happy ending


Very lucky! How did they end up in the water?

Sent from my SM-G390Y using Tapatalk

----------


## mikee

> Very lucky! How did they end up in the water?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G390Y using Tapatalk


Boat sank
https://www.stuff.co.nz/nelson-mail/...ks-near-nelson

----------


## veitnamcam

> Boat sank
> https://www.stuff.co.nz/nelson-mail/...ks-near-nelson


Shit.   Wasnt there a sinking last week as well?

Sent from my SM-A320Y using Tapatalk

----------


## mikee

> Shit.   Wasnt there a sinking last week as well?
> 
> Sent from my SM-A320Y using Tapatalk


Yes and interestingly the chap I was talking to from the coastguard says they very rarely rescue or get called out by their members.
Cost for non -threatening visits are charged at $280 per hour + GST to non-members ie if you need a tow etc.

I have been a member for a few years never needed their help and hardly use my boat but like AA membership its better to have it should you need it than not  :Grin:

----------


## veitnamcam

> Yes and interestingly the chap I was talking to from the coastguard says they very rarely rescue or get called out by their members.
> Cost for non -threatening visits are charged at $280 per hour + GST to non-members ie if you need a tow etc.
> 
> I have been a member for a few years never needed their help and hardly use my boat but like AA membership its better to have it should you need it than not


I wonder what the actual cause of these last two sinkings right at the start of silly season were?
Generally something major has to happen for a seaworthy vessel to suddenly just sink as these two recent ones appear to have, like running aground or striking a semi submerged object but from my understanding(and I will happily be corrected) these sunk or at least the first did while fishing not underway.

Which makes me think drain bung undone.........most trailer boat bungs are designed to float back into the hole if not done up to limit water ingress but obviously wont seal.....boat wont sink in the few mins it takes your mate to park the truck and trailer then you are off at 3(6-7)knots and 5(10-15) knots for a couple mins where the boat will be siphoning out water and  then on the plane to destination ,fark round pick spot deploy ankor and burly fishing gear etc...meanwhile underfloor is filling with water,by the time somebody notices it sitting low in the water or water lapping around the tote tanks down aft shes already got well over a tonne of water onboard so in a panic lines are pulled in and the skip puts the hammer down to get on the plane and all that water rushes to the stern swamping the boat.

Probably not what happened but a scenario that comes to mind for me.....yes have launched with bung out once....many distractions but no excuse just fucked up and launched without tightening it,fortunately as soon as underway I thought "fuck! the bung! did I tighten it?" flicked on the bilge pump and nup I hadent......got out of 5 knots, up on the plane then beached on a nice sandy beach (the closest one) in full veiw of all the local residents and stripped to my waist (mid winter) and got in and did up the bung then went fishing.
Now I take the bung fully out when the boat leaves the water and put it in before the boat leaves the shed and double check at the ramp.

----------


## MB

Went for a dive the other day and got a decent feed. Took an octopus which I don't normally do, but damn are they good to eat. I'd rate them above any fish you can name and scallops, but not above crayfish. Nothing beats a crayfish  :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## stingray

Your welcome to the occy, we have being without a feed of scallops for two seasons now and no sign of that changing I bloody love scallops.
Nice crays , are they packhorses?

----------


## MB

> Your welcome to the occy, we have being without a feed of scallops for two seasons now and no sign of that changing I bloody love scallops.
> Nice crays , are they packhorses?


They are packies, tails measure 22 and 24 cm in case anyone was wondering. They look smaller folder up. Minimum size is 21.6cm.

----------


## A330driver

The oldest boy caught this early morning....a lovely coho.....beautiful fish

----------


## A330driver

T-point snapper last week,made for a great feed.....fish sandwiches

----------


## Wildman

Caught my first kingy yesterday, just a wee one but pretty happy with myself 

Sent from my D5833 using Tapatalk

----------


## MB

More snapper  :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## veitnamcam

Just finished cleaning all the gear back from a great boys weekend away many thanks to @stingray and @Pengy.
Pretty tired and cant be arsed with typing a yarn but heres some photos.


Sent from my SM-A320Y using Tapatalk

----------


## kukuwai

The view in the front of my 1410 thismorning was looking primo.
Only one fish but the average weight was good  :Thumbsup: 
26.5 Lb

----------


## Dicko

Kukuwai , are those big snapper good to eat? Not too tough? How do you cook them?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## kukuwai

@Dicko
Yep good to eat, no not too tough, just fillet like normal cook in flour and egg.  
I also smoked the wings, frame and belly flaps, got heaps of meat off those which will make fish pie  :Have A Nice Day: 
Even kept the head as have a mate who loves to boil them up !!

----------


## Shearer

> The view in the front of my 1410 thismorning was looking primo.
> Only one fish but the average weight was good 
> 26.5 Lb
> Attachment 77995


Did you catch it on a rod or the long line?

----------


## kukuwai

@Shearer long line mate in 10m of h2o
I wish It had been on the rod, I got one this time last year on my rod that went 28lb and they put up one hell of a fight when that size.
Even tho today as soon as I got a hand on the long line back bone I could feel the big head shakes its not quite the same.
Still pretty bloody exciting tho !!

----------


## veitnamcam

> @Shearer long line mate in 10m of h2o
> I wish It had been on the rod, I got one this time last year on my rod that went 28lb and they put up one hell of a fight when that size.
> Even tho today as soon as I got a hand on the long line back bone I could feel the big head shakes its not quite the same.
> Still pretty bloody exciting tho !!


Last Monday my cousin got a 31-33pounder(two lots of scales one said 31 the other 33) in 7m in front of Rabbit.....the only fish he caught...just a lone moocher.
he caught it on a small bit of kahawai fillet....three rods and burly pot out he did well to land it by himself I recon :Thumbsup: 
He has had a cast taken to get a mount made  :Cool:

----------


## veitnamcam

> @Dicko
> Yep good to eat, no not too tough, just fillet like normal cook in flour and egg.  
> I also smoked the wings, frame and belly flaps, got heaps of meat off those which will make fish pie 
> Even kept the head as have a mate who loves to boil them up !!


Smoke the head too, give it twice as long as the wings.....I have only recently started to do this and honestly it is the best meat of the whole fish but only worth fing around with on 10pounders plus imo.

----------


## Pengy

Big thanks for the company and the fishing at that little piece of paradise known as Okiwi bay. VC, you and the lad are amazingly keen, to say the least. 

Some of the fruits of Stingrays efforts  :Thumbsup:

----------


## Beaker

Boys weekend. 4 blokes. Bach north of wangerai (spelling , these north islanders make it........difficult). Beach on the front door - the pic is from when I opened the front door with a coffee in hand, of 2 of the guys that wanted the early spot. 

This was really convenient, and produced, but the main area was around to the right of the rocks on the right (South). 
No pics of that, as I went on stealth for the 3 days of fishing (I left the phone / camera in the room - tech free day's! - strange, but bloody good.) But fuck, the cliff to climb down / up, epic. And my thighs are reminding me of it......
The fishing was average. The others had been before and had a high fish count. However a great weekend away with some gc's, and a good few feeds for all of us.

----------


## Dicko

Kukuwai, thanks for the feedback. I caught a decent one ~ 20 lb, and found it tough. I think i should have skinned the fillets or steamed it in foil. . Do you knock the skin off the fillets before frying them up to stop them rolling up ....

----------


## 7mmwsm

With bigger snapper I fillet them and then steak the fillet. Then you are cooking a consistent thickness.
Same with puka, bass, kingies etc.

----------


## stingray

Bugger all to add, weather was fantastic , fishing Saturday was good ...sight fishing cod in 10 foot of water was a laugh grown men yelling at the small cod to bugger off and yanking there lines away waiting for the big boys to come out of the weed. Got wet along with my nephews which was really neat ( reckon at least one is on the hunt for a wetsuit now) ..managed to grab a cray and one more that was still soft. 

Sunday was even better weather wise but the short bloke and I found the fishing sharkie ( spikies , gumboots / chinamen aka carpet sharks by a the dozens and a small grey boy) oh and the one gurnard that didn't make it to VC's line. Cod we're picking rather that gulping baits. Kawahi were about but were spooky as hell the sounded as soon as you approached them, the cod were full of plankton, guts bulging spewing it all over you when lifted aboard.

Water is warm and full of plankton along with baitfish and penguins. Fantastic weekend with some bloody wonderful company! Cheers guys. 
You have seen the rest so here's one of Faye pointing us the way home.

----------


## Spudattack

30 degrees here already, gentle north Easter blowing, off to try catch my first Barramundi.

Sent from my SM-G360G using Tapatalk

----------


## Gapped axe

didn't fish tide and forecast against me. Drank a bit if that counts

----------


## Munsey

Been real quiet at work , so most of our contractors are working down south , Im under the pump up in Ch Ch , Got an invite to go out wide with a mate . Reluctantly had to turn it down  :Sad: , & of course  the kicked arse best days fishing ever they said FFS Gutted  :TT TT:

----------


## veitnamcam

> Been real quiet at work , so most of our contractors are working down south , Im under the pump up in Ch Ch , Got an invite to go out wide with a mate . Reluctantly had to turn it down , & of course  the kicked arse best days fishing ever they said FFS Gutted


Always the way is it not?

Sent from my SM-A320Y using Tapatalk

----------


## longrange308

Weather gods played the game so got out for the first swim since feb


Got a good feed for the weekend  :Thumbsup:

----------


## veitnamcam

> Weather gods played the game so got out for the first swim since feb
> Attachment 78271
> 
> Got a good feed for the weekend


Epic mixed bag there  :Cool:  :Thumbsup:

----------


## MB

In keeping with the thread title, there are few things like the night before a fishing trip when everything is packed and ready to go (well, there is, but I'm not describing that here!). Good luck to everyone who is out tomorrow! I'll report back whatever the outcome, nothing like a bit of pressure to up your game!

----------


## Munsey

Good sea conditions so we got to go out to fish a  grouper rock , it didn't disappoint , also got the fattest blue cod we've ever seen too . Sorry no photos as my phone went to the bottom while i was gaffing a puka that had come off the hook  :Pissed Off:

----------


## akaroa1

> Good sea conditions so we got to go out to fish a  grouper rock , it didn't disappoint , also got the fattest blue cod we've ever seen too . Sorry no photos as my phone went to the bottom while i was gaffing a puka that had come off the hook


That will be why there were so many empty boat trailers  at Wainui this morning then

----------


## Shearer

> Good sea conditions so we got to go out to fish a  grouper rock , it didn't disappoint , also got the fattest blue cod we've ever seen too . Sorry no photos as *my phone went to the bottom while i was gaffing a puka* that had come off the hook


Bugger. Expensive fish.

----------


## Munsey

> That will be why there were so many empty boat trailers  at Wainui this morning then


Wasn't us , we went south

----------


## Munsey

Ok We harvested as much meat off the Harpuka heads  we could .Anyone know what to do with Harpuka tongues ?

----------


## Pengy

> Ok We harvested as much meat off the Harpuka heads  we could .Anyone know what to do with Harpuka tongues ?


No, but have it on good authority that the liver when smoked is rather special

----------


## Munsey

> No, but have it on good authority that the liver when smoked is rather special


 Didn't think of the Liver ,Ill remember that next time .Have you tried the Cheeks ? they real good  , sweet & tender  :Psmiley:

----------


## Pengy

I have, yes. Yummy morsels of goodness

----------


## MB

A very average morning by Northland standards. Rat king did a great impression of a big snapper, so that created a little excitement!

----------


## veitnamcam

Out this morning with dad and the kids to try and pick a hole in the weather and catch some snaps.....wind wasnt quite as forcast and with the leftover northerly swell we expected plus the 15 knot souwest pushing chop up against the swell it wasnt very pleasant.
Heading in close to hide out of the wind was effective for the chop but shithouse for fishing in the dirty turbid water from recent rough weather and big tides.....one small panni and lots of dirty slimy flippin red cod
Eventually the weather went as forcast and we headed out away from the murk.
Conditions were still pretty arse for fishing with the wind and tide going in opposite directions but we managed a feed or two of decent snappers but no monsters caught.

The lad got his biggest snap yet and he and I were bloody stoked

Sent from my SM-A320Y using Tapatalk

----------


## veitnamcam

I took my own advice and smoked up some frames and heads even tho not monsters......that meat from the head is bloody awesome!....just a bit fiddly.



Sent from my SM-A320Y using Tapatalk

----------


## A330driver

Vietnamcam...looks awesome mate.....a question,did you cold or hot smoke them?....I have polished the hot smoke of game fairly well.Have smoked for years and love it,gives me an excuse to drown a thirst,whilst tending to the smoker,....but cold smoking,buggered if I can ever get that right,have a hard time controlling that soft temperature.I have 2 smokers, the barrel/box type,and standup,refrigerator type.

Hotsmoking with both is a breeze,cold smoking not so.My bro cold smokes everything,reckons the temp has to be under 38c,and takes several days to do it.Be interested to hear thought,tips,......cheers...

----------


## R93

Get one of these and problem solved mate.
Hook it up to anything and great results for cold or hot smoking.

It's called a Smokai.
As you can see I haven't hooked mine up yet but been using a mates one on his farm for the last couple years.
Mainly on salmon. 

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk

----------


## sneeze

> Get one of these and problem solved mate.
> Hook it up to anything and great results for cold or hot smoking.
> 
> It's called a Smokai.
> As you can see I haven't hooked mine up yet but been using a mates one on his farm for the last couple years.
> Mainly on salmon. 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


your vaping  is getting out of controll

----------


## R93

> your vaping  is getting out of controll


Ya can always find where I am tho

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk

----------


## veitnamcam

> Vietnamcam...looks awesome mate.....a question,did you cold or hot smoke them?....I have polished the hot smoke of game fairly well.Have smoked for years and love it,gives me an excuse to drown a thirst,whilst tending to the smoker,....but cold smoking,buggered if I can ever get that right,have a hard time controlling that soft temperature.I have 2 smokers, the barrel/box type,and standup,refrigerator type.
> 
> Hotsmoking with both is a breeze,cold smoking not so.My bro cold smokes everything,reckons the temp has to be under 38c,and takes several days to do it.Be interested to hear thought,tips,......cheers...


Yep hot smoked.....I think hot would be a must too cook the meat out of the heads?
I want a cold smoker like R93s one but there always seems to be something else to buy.

Sent from my SM-A320Y using Tapatalk

----------


## Shearer

You should be able to whip one of them up VC. Not much to them I don't think.

----------


## veitnamcam

> You should be able to whip one of them up VC. Not much to them I don't think.


I should be able to knock up a decent smoker too but for some reason I am still using a shit warehouse one !

Sent from my SM-A320Y using Tapatalk

----------


## Pengy

> I should be able to knock up a decent smoker too but for some reason I am still using a shit warehouse one !
> 
> Sent from my SM-A320Y using Tapatalk


There is a forum member over Richmond way who has a really nice one, custom built. Maybe you could borrow it  :Grin:

----------


## stingray

Bit of a belated report, VC again took pity on me and tried once again to show me how to catch snapper! I am truely perfecting the art of catching sharks and showed this by boating a spottie dog on the first drop, then escalated things by hooking into a barstard red cod! The wind was doing wind stuff and made it hard for us to sit right to make the most use of the burley. 

VC's young bloke and I shared a packet of ginger nuts and a couple of brews of tea, he caught gurnard I helped by getting tangled in everyone's lines. The wind eased and we set a new burley a drift. VC boated a fat brim and low and behold I snagged one to, the tide ran out and the shit fish came on the bite, we pulled the anchor and recovered to hook line. We were rewarded with some more fat snapper. 

We all would have preferred them on the rod, but a feed of fresh fish to share is a feed of fresh fish! We had a lazy cruise home, got to the ramp and after yarning to others who had traveled far and wide we had most certainly done very well. With yarns of red cod, spikies and very little else. As I said before VC hunts fish and it is a great pleasure to be in his company along with his lad who is another of young one of life's gentlemen. Polite and full of the joys of life!  





The kingi's are about now according to those that fished up the coast.

----------


## veitnamcam

Todays trip started with asking the boss early last week if I could take today off if the forcast stayed good......northern west coast is somewhere I have wanted to have a look at for some time but with a bar with a bad rep and seldom good conditions I just never got there....today it come good.
Picked up a mate with some local knowledge on the way and out into the wet.



Out on the high tide it was plain to see how one could eaisily come to greif on the bar even in the relatively good conditions.

Runnin north to some neat coast line



That spot chopped up real bad when the swell changed direction and turned the lee side into a washingmachien.

----------


## mikee

Nice scenery but where are the fish.

----------


## veitnamcam

Comming back in I learnt I needed to be half an hour earlier or 4 hours later. 

The mouth from the north(death side) and south(best side).....Im well out were Its safe for the picks but in close there are big breaking surf off to each side that woukd eaisily swamp/broach any trailer boat.



In over the bar a bit shallow!

Not enough water at ramp.....ended up disconnecting and snatch strap recovering trailer out of the mud.

----------


## veitnamcam

> Nice scenery but where are the fish.


No fish to speak of......but  I now know how my ring pots should be set up. 

More of a reccy trip anyway.

Sent from my SM-A320Y using Tapatalk

----------


## mikee

yup I know of another boat had a few exciting moments there recently, dropped 2m off a wave and skipper reckoned it was very ass puckering, so much so he didn't want to come back in over the bar and was stalling rather than coming in

----------


## veitnamcam

> yup I know of another boat had a few exciting moments there recently, dropped 2m off a wave and skipper reckoned it was very ass puckering, so much so he didn't want to come back in over the bar and was stalling rather than coming in


Yea first time and all and getting back in  on a low outgoing tide (worstcase  senario) I sat back and watched quite a few sets go in before I picked mine.

----------


## southernman

Out today, first run for the boat as been overseas, for six months, few hours spent on the weekend, fixing wiring on the marine radio, and drain out old fuel and fixing the fuel won't prime problem, and leg won't lower, fricken electrical and salt. 
 Flat battery at the ramp, sum Idiot, left the lights on in the boat overnight, tow back home charge for two hours and back to the Port, 
 And not a single bite for 4 hours, oh well, nice to be back in NZ and the weather was decient, after a week of wind.

----------


## stingray

> Yea first time and all and getting back in  on a low outgoing tide (worstcase  senario) I sat back and watched quite a few sets go in before I picked mine.


Wow what an epic trip, really glad you got out and back again safely. Thanks for photos looked amazing!

----------


## veitnamcam

> Wow what an epic trip, really glad you got out and back again safely. Thanks for photos looked amazing!


I know a couple good spots to chuck a diver in now 

Sent from my SM-A320Y using Tapatalk

----------


## Munsey

my boat went on a adventure yesterday too , was similar I didn't think it was going to make it , was touch and go there for a bit . But it scrapped through . A WOF can be stressful  :XD:

----------


## kukuwai

@VC good mission mate, a place I have spent many an hour.
Did your mate point out the little beach with the big rock bivy on the southern side of the inlet mouth just before the bar. If not have a look on Google earth. Great place for a night.
Also don't be afraid to drop a line in the Chanel inside the bar as it can be extremely productive snapper fishing from time to time. Usually best on small tides 2 hrs either side of low tide b4 current gets to strong.

Well done  :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## veitnamcam

> @VC good mission mate, a place I have spent many an hour.
> Did your mate point out the little beach with the big rock bivy on the southern side of the inlet mouth just before the bar. If not have a look on Google earth. Great place for a night.
> Also don't be afraid to drop a line in the Chanel inside the bar as it can be extremely productive snapper fishing from time to time. Usually best on small tides 2 hrs either side of low tide b4 current gets to strong.
> 
> Well done


We trolled the channel hoping for some kahawai but nothing doin.
No he didnt I will check it out next time.

Sent from my SM-G390Y using Tapatalk

----------


## Munsey

FRS! All that weed for I'm guessing a pound . 

Sent from my SM-J330G using Tapatalk

----------


## southernman

Out today of the port, one just undersize kingy a nice blue cod and four  Gurnard., orca were in hunting stingrays a couple meters of the breakwater and in about two meters of water right if the beach. Impressive to watch. Made the day. 
Ok how do I post a photo ??

----------


## veitnamcam

> Out today of the port, one just undersize kingy a nice blue cod and four  Gurnard., orca were in hunting stingrays a couple meters of the breakwater and in about two meters of water right if the beach. Impressive to watch. Made the day. 
> Ok how do I post a photo ??


In the reply box at the top of the box there is a picture of a tree in a picture frame....click that.

----------


## veitnamcam

> In the reply box at the top of the box there is a picture of a tree in a picture frame....click that.


Tho it is not working for me anymore! :Wtfsmilie:

----------


## southernman

Hopefully this works, I have been fiddling with the phone for half an hour, don't like the mobile verserion of this site at all, so photo of the photo on the phone, and upload on I-pad.

----------


## Chur Bay

Out off Raglan today in 50 metres. Got our limit in an hour and a half.  :Cool:

----------


## Munsey

Taking boat down to lakes for a mud fish . Tacked a rent a kid ( daughters mate ) on the family licence to  hopefully get her a first fish ,jacked up a spot light for a Walliby for the girls too. The xtra kid is amped shes comming , hope we have a bit of  sucess . 

Sent from my SM-J330G using Tapatalk

----------


## stingray

> Attachment 78764Attachment 78765
>  Hopefully this works, I have been fiddling with the phone for half an hour, don't like the mobile verserion of this site at all, so photo of the photo on the phone, and upload on I-pad.


Hell yes ...blue water?

----------


## stingray

> Taking boat down to lakes for a mud fish . Tacked a rent a kid ( daughters mate ) on the family licence to  hopefully get her a first fish ,jacked up a spot light for a Walliby for the girls too. The xtra kid is amped shes comming , hope we have a bit of  sucess . 
> 
> Sent from my SM-J330G using Tapatalk


Your a bloody legend ...along with VC getting extra kids outdoors ....changing lives!! Huge respect!!

----------


## deer243

Just came back from overnighter surfcasting around the saltworks in blenheim. Wind was a bastard, cold, strong and darn weed.Fished from 5 to 11pm with mate  before wind and lack of fish drove me nuts. Mate managed a double hook up on two good fish. busted one off but landed the second and was a good size rig.
Couple of red cod and i lost a seven giller and one good run and that was that.   Up at 2am and too windy so back to bed. Up at 4am and too windy but got up and had a fish. Four   red cod, and 3 hook ups on likely sevengills  that all broke off or pulled hook. Another fellow there landed a thumper of a rig for his only fish, condations could of been better thou.
Heard same night a guy got a couple of moki and rig at Blind river, a few kms down

----------


## mikee

We went out yesterday as my Mum and Dad are up for a weekend visit.
Managed 10 snapper and a Rig even though we weren't on the water till 10am.
 I really like it when they visit (and we do stuff like we did when we lived closer) as we don't see them often, I'm a bad son and don't visit then as often as i should

----------


## veitnamcam

Instant action = Happy kids and my girl gets sea sick so a quick trip to catch some pannies was the mission this am.

Little miss "I never catch anything"



Boy boated the first fish a nice gurnard then my soft bait rod set up as a strayline took off....a good size snapper on it but on the light gear I couldnt muscle it in and I had two kids lines and a burly pot all in the way.....I got colour but when it saw the boat it took off under it....10pound braid is no match for a rough propeller

The girl boated a nice brim and then another and another....when you take your kids fishing you dont get to do much fishing yourself as constantly baiting/netting/untangleing lines.

An hour and a bit and we were done with plenty of fish for us and to give to freinds.



Sent from my SM-A320Y using Tapatalk

----------


## mikee

Fishing with my folks again today, 4 snapper. Heres a couple of pics. Wish they could stay longer  :Sad: 



Been a fishing weekend for the whole family as my brother and his family "mud" fishing in Lake Waitaki and having some success too

----------


## veitnamcam

> Fishing with my folks again today, 4 snapper. Heres a couple of pics. Wish they could stay longer 
> Attachment 78851
> Attachment 78852
> 
> Been a fishing weekend for the whole family as my brother and his family "mud" fishing in Lake Waitaki and having some success too


Good stuff Mikee  :Cool: 
Been a while since I saw a big boof head snap like the top pick.....the bigger fish I have got recently have been smooth head like the bottom pick.

----------


## Munsey

No joy on the mud fish,lake like glass  , primo day in all . Ski biscuit got a work out girls are stuffed .  Hunting & fishing is hard work 

Sent from my SM-J330G using Tapatalk

----------


## R93

Had a great day in Haast today. Left home at zero dark thirty. Finished cleaning up the fish at 11:30 pm tonite. 

Seen a few crested penguins out in the open water.
Had 2 whales not far away. Flukes were huge but unsure of what type they were.
Some deer even. 

Mate caught a rather large Gurnard, and we had heaps of Jock Stewarts, some big blue cod, a Bluenose and spotty dogs, kahawai and a huge greyboy.
Was enjoying the day too much to take many pics. And they would likely give my spots away. 
Got all the way to the Cascade river and back to Jacksons on one 20l caddy with heaps of running around I between. 




Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk

----------


## Gibo

Looks like a good day there Dave.

We are off to White Island tonight for the weekend, forecast is 10 knot variables all weekend. Kingi hunt on!!

----------


## R93

> Looks like a good day there Dave.
> 
> We are off to White Island tonight for the weekend, forecast is 10 knot variables all weekend. Kingi hunt on!!


Good luck. Pretty sure we seen some kingis as well. Have been told they have been caught where we were but only found that out today so my hunch they were kingi might be right.

I dont have the gear but will get some as a south west land Kingi would be tops. 

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk

----------


## Gibo

> Good luck. Pretty sure we seen some kingis as well. Have been told they have been caught where we were but only found that out today so my hunch they were kingi might be right.
> 
> I dont have the gear but will get some as a south west land Kingi would be tops. 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


I already had the livey and jigging set ups, went and bought a saltiga 6500 and mostermash combo this week........... super keen to get my cast on!

----------


## veitnamcam

> I already had the livey and jigging set ups, went and bought a saltiga 6500 and mostermash combo this week........... super keen to get my cast on!


Remember to take photos!

Weather has been good here all week....normaly I would be out after work but been crook all week.....maybe after work tomorrow.

Sent from my SM-G390Y using Tapatalk

----------


## Gibo

> Remember to take photos!
> 
> Weather has been good here all week....normaly I would be out after work but been crook all week.....maybe after work tomorrow.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G390Y using Tapatalk



Shes a cracker forecast man, cant quite believe our luck. I will try and remember photos for the bruthas!!

----------


## Pengy

> Shes a cracker forecast man, cant quite believe our luck. I will try and remember photos for the bruthas!!


Which boat ??

----------


## Gibo

> Which boat ??


Cosmo, bro in laws 34 footer......gona be schweet!! :Thumbsup:

----------


## Munsey

Forcast looks good here too .  Been told Kingfish turned up down here as well . But looks good for out deep for  big blue cod . Screw the trout fishing , fished Benmore at weekend  and then canals this week didnt get not 1 take .  Even a rat kingi be better that ! 

Sent from my SM-J330G using Tapatalk

----------


## R93

> I already had the livey and jigging set ups, went and bought a saltiga 6500 and mostermash combo this week........... super keen to get my cast on!


I have never caught a kingi but bought/ordered some gear today. Will go down again in a couple weeks to give them a nudge. 

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk

----------


## Pengy

> I have never caught a kingi but bought/ordered some gear today. Will go down again in a couple weeks to give them a nudge. 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


If you have never had the pleasure of catching one, I think you may be the one getting nudged  :Wink:  They sure aint no blue cod

----------


## R93

> If you have never had the pleasure of catching one, I think you may be the one getting nudged  They sure aint no blue cod


Can't be a bad as winding up a heavy rig with a couple 15kg Bluenose on from 450m.

I have caught GTs on small gear.
I also don't think the ones down our way are much over 100cm

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk

----------


## Danny

Keep us in the loop please 
We're heading to Motiti early for the snapper, ill post up a picture or three while I'm out there. 

Sent from my SM-N920I using Tapatalk

----------


## Pengy

> Can't be a bad as winding up a heavy rig with a couple 15kg Bluenose on from 450m.
> 
> I have caught GTs on small gear.
> I also don't think the ones down our way are much over 100cm
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


Stuff winding anything up from 450mts  :Sad: 

Gts will mean you are well prepared I would imagine

----------


## R93

> Stuff winding anything up from 450mts 
> 
> Gts will mean you are well prepared I would imagine


Hopefully I will be able to let you know soon

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk

----------


## stug

> Stuff winding anything up from 450mts 
> 
> Gts will mean you are well prepared I would imagine


Electric reels are the answer from that deep. Hauled up some ling from 4-500 odd metres. Electric reel made it very easy.

----------


## Gapped axe

Was out today between Motiti and Plate. 7 good snapps, 3 Terakihi, 2 giant gurnard and a golden snapper for 2.5hrs.

----------


## 7mm Rem Mag

> Had a great day in Haast today. Left home at zero dark thirty. Finished cleaning up the fish at 11:30 pm tonite. 
> 
> Seen a few crested penguins out in the open water.
> Had 2 whales not far away. Flukes were huge but unsure of what type they were.
> Some deer even. 
> 
> Mate caught a rather large Gurnard, and we had heaps of Jock Stewarts, some big blue cod, a Bluenose and spotty dogs, kahawai and a huge greyboy.
> Was enjoying the day too much to take many pics. And they would likely give my spots away. 
> Got all the way to the Cascade river and back to Jacksons on one 20l caddy with heaps of running around I between. 
> ...


Did you eat the greyboy? I think I caught one last time I was out but wasn't too sure so I threw it back in, it was a big one as well.

----------


## veitnamcam

> Did you eat the greyboy? I think I caught one last time I was out but wasn't too sure so I threw it back in, it was a big one as well.


Big grey boys eat well.....just treat em like any shark and head and gut/tail immediately and get on ice till you can fillet and steak(if big)

Sent from my SM-A320Y using Tapatalk

----------


## R93

> Did you eat the greyboy? I think I caught one last time I was out but wasn't too sure so I threw it back in, it was a big one as well.


No we let it go. They are good eating but I have only tried smaller ones.
Rig are plentiful here so greyboys dont usually find their way to my plate.

----------


## Danny

Caught some beauties, terakihi, trevally, a mako and my favorite snapper best being about 12lbs.
Good day with the boy and old fella.

Sent from my SM-N920I using Tapatalk

----------


## stingray

Well myself and a forum member went bait soaking today, weather was what the weather was...but the fishing was average out of okiwi up to Delaware where the snapper were last week apperntly...red cod, horse kawahai and spikies...down the coast tried a variety of depths and spots.

Water temp well up finally got a legal blue cod then the forum member chucked ( dropped it over the side) it back whilst measuring it. Eat tucker had a brew or three of tea, grabbed a feed of mussels. Home

Never seen a green penguin before but today we shared some time with one.. interesting wee creatures burbing and farting then after a bit the lose concionius in the front of your boat, though they do respond to "mate you have a fish on with enthusiasm" ...

Cheers to the forum member for a great day out and my daughter for her paitence! A hard days fishing but a fantastic memory all the same.

----------


## Pengy

The gunnels is a bloody stupid place to put your fish measuring device anyway  :Psmiley: 

Thanks for yet another great day out, despite all the above

----------


## mikee

> The gunnels is a bloody stupid place to put your fish measuring device anyway 
> 
> Thanks for yet another great day out, despite all the above


Were you not keeping it fresh for next time??

----------


## Pengy

> Were you not keeping it fresh for next time??


I did try to convince the skipper that I was merely trying to ensure that he would have the chance to recatch it when it HUGE

----------


## veitnamcam

Well I finally got @deer243 out for a fish this morning.
Conditions were fantastic but the fishing was tough.



Lots of baby grey boys and not much else at the prime time of day and tide prompted a change of depth, finally a nice fat snapper on the strayline and a big gurnard boated but then we run out of tide and the shit fish turned up.

Saved by the longline we come in to escape the heat with 6 fat snaps(bloody lost one at the boat it snapped the trace ) and a few gurnard.

Coming in "the cut"





Sent from my SM-A320Y using Tapatalk

----------


## stingray

(bloody lost one at the boat it snapped the trace ) 

Mumble mumble .....NET.....mumble mumble  :Psmiley:

----------


## veitnamcam

> (bloody lost one at the boat it snapped the trace ) 
> 
> Mumble mumble .....NET.....mumble mumble


It was the first one and it snapped it while I was getting the net  :Angry:  shoulda just lifted it in.....naturally it was the biggest one by quite a margin :36 1 5: 
They were very fresh and I just cocked up really, I left it about 2-3 foot down while I got the net which was ready and took 2 seconds but that gave it time to turn and power down, I should have wound it right to the surface so it had no traction....oh well.

----------


## Barefoot

Had the easiest fishing today. Dropped off mates dive bottle this afternoon. Had a cup of tea while I waited for him to get home, was handed 2 snapper fresh off the boat and drove home  :Grin:

----------


## Pengy

> It was the first one and it snapped it while I was getting the net  shoulda just lifted it in.....naturally it was the biggest one by quite a margin
> They were very fresh and I just cocked up really, I left it about 2-3 foot down while I got the net which was ready and took 2 seconds but that gave it time to turn and power down, I should have wound it right to the surface so it had no traction....oh well.



Cant find a good decky for trying aye  :Wink:

----------


## deer243

Cheers for a great day out Cam :Have A Nice Day:  Thought my bad luck with snapper was going to play out again but Cam saved the day with some nice fish. Like a milk pond out there today, couldnt of asked for better other than some more action on the rods but cant complain.   Top bloke that guy Veitnamcam , even a expert on small shark catching :Thumbsup:

----------


## Munsey

Conditions were not what was predicted  :Sad:  got a decent feed of sea perch  & only one blue cod .

----------


## Gibo

I have never had a weekend that good. Im in bed fully poked. Update tomorrow  :Thumbsup:

----------


## Munsey

Fingers & toes crossed we can get out to the deep trench ( 60+ ks off canterbury ) . Target species big trumpeter . Getting  Very excited

----------


## R93

> Fingers & toes crossed we can get out to the deep trench ( 60+ ks off canterbury ) . Target species big trumpeter . Getting  Very excited


One of my favorite eating fish the old trumpeter. 

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk

----------


## Gapped axe

yeah I'll probably go for a paddle Board at first light and harl at the same time. Agree about the taste of Trumpeter.

----------


## stingray

@mikee has summoned me to get up at @veitnamcam o'clock to go sharking!  After last weekends effort I'm packing extra tucker and tea. Can't wait to catch up with him and yarn his ear off ..poor bugger is in for a lonnnnnnng morning!

----------


## mikee

Well the morning was long but the company was brillient. We played "catch and release" with about 50+ red cod ( something not normally caught here, Same for a similar number of spiky dogs and a few baracutta as well. Only one edible leagal blue cod was nabbed by our guest fisher. Which was not retuned whilst being measured  :Grin:   :Grin:    @Pengy
Bloody good day

----------


## stingray

The therapy session, 

Mikee got us at sparrow fart to avoid the craziness at the Nelson ramp which went to plan, we were on the water and away as the madness was beginning. Headed down the coast towards Pepin island , set up camp ,hook lines ,burley and a cup of tea.

Sharks were straight into the action along with some bloody red cod, birds going hard around us then a pod a dolphins roared passed everything screamed fish.......and fish we did ..yarned up a storm was excellent therapy for us all! 

Mikee did some intel and made some phone calls not much happening around, so we pulled the hook lines and looked back towards home ...Mikee the cunning bugger put us on some reef and my mate Sol pulled a keeper cod from the blue ...yehaa ...we ate lunch had a brew, sat , yarned soaked baits all was right with the world ...trolled some repalas home,  snakes were hungry but the kings were not ..Mikee got us home ahead of the sea breeze turned howling gale ..

Gave the boat a rinse had a further yarn , packed up and away. A wonderful day just what myself and Sol needed bloke time talking bloke stuff , fishing & relaxing. A huge thank you Mikee for your hospitality and trying everything in your tackle box to get us on the fish, your endless paintence and great humour made for a absolutely wonderful day. 

Big hopes for @Munsey to come through with some fishing stories of epic ness ....

----------


## akaroa1

Im off to Stewart Island for 10 days.
Just a chill out with my adult children and their partners coming.
Not really fishing seriously ( yeh right ).
Not really going diving much ( yeh right ).
And not really hunting seriously ( yeh right @223nut ).
But seriously going to relax and see what the Island has to offer.
Taking 2 packrafts and have a mate joining us with another packraft a little later. So looking forward to spending some time out on them in Patterson inlet.

I believe the beer is cheap over there and groceries are expensive.
Makes it sound like the perfect place to live off the land !

----------


## 223nut

> Im off to Stewart Island for 10 days.
> Just a chill out with my adult children and their partners coming.
> Not really fishing seriously ( yeh right ).
> Not really going diving much ( yeh right ).
> And not really hunting seriously ( yeh right @223nut ).
> But seriously going to relax and see what the Island has to offer.
> Taking 2 packrafts and have a mate joining us with another packraft a little later. So looking forward to spending some time out on them in Patterson inlet.
> 
> I believe the beer is cheap over there and groceries are expensive.
> Makes it sound like the perfect place to live off the land !


Venison in the backyard, paua on the way home from work without getting your shorts wet.... What's not to like? Ahhh the sandflies and usually the weather.
 @akaroa1 almost worth bringing over water bottles not beer, been no rain for 4weeks+

----------


## akaroa1

> Venison in the backyard, paua on the way home from work without getting your shorts wet.... What's not to like? Ahhh the sandflies and usually the weather.
>  @akaroa1 almost worth bringing over water bottles not beer, been no rain for 4weeks+


Christchurch just had the driest November in 165 years I think.
BP where I am we were 500mm ahead of average yearly rainfall at end of October.
Then the tap got turned off and it hasn't rained alt all since.

So lets just get this straight then ..... you don't drink beer anymore ?

----------


## Munsey

Trip report : 530 am launched mates boat at lyttelton . Destination Deep Trench 60 ks out wide . Sloppy seas slowed our journey , but we knew we where in for a cracker as fog flanked us both ways . Fishing was awsome , only one trumperter , but huge blue cod made up for there lack . Biggest blue cod on our boat 57 cm our companoin boat 61 cm  ( there smallest fish was 50cm ) and 3 trumperter . We got 3 terriki . Photos of cod i dont think do them justice but here they are 

Sent from my SM-J330G using Tapatalk

----------


## gadgetman

Have pulled some good groper out of there in the past.

----------


## mikee

> The therapy session, 
> 
> Mikee got us at sparrow fart to avoid the craziness at the Nelson ramp which went to plan, we were on the water and away as the madness was beginning. Headed down the coast towards Pepin island , set up camp ,hook lines ,burley and a cup of tea.
> 
> Sharks were straight into the action along with some bloody red cod, birds going hard around us then a pod a dolphins roared passed everything screamed fish.......and fish we did ..yarned up a storm was excellent therapy for us all! 
> 
> Mikee did some intel and made some phone calls not much happening around, so we pulled the hook lines and looked back towards home ...Mikee the cunning bugger put us on some reef and my mate Sol pulled a keeper cod from the blue ...yehaa ...we ate lunch had a brew, sat , yarned soaked baits all was right with the world ...trolled some repalas home,  snakes were hungry but the kings were not ..Mikee got us home ahead of the sea breeze turned howling gale ..
> 
> Gave the boat a rinse had a further yarn , packed up and away. A wonderful day just what myself and Sol needed bloke time talking bloke stuff , fishing & relaxing. A huge thank you Mikee for your hospitality and trying everything in your tackle box to get us on the fish, your endless paintence and great humour made for a absolutely wonderful day. 
> ...


Yep a very good day, Harbourmaster was checking Nav Lights etc when we arrived at the ramp early morning. I think a few people were not that hapy to see him. And one poor sod managed to lose his  very very new looking boat off the trailer whilst backing it down the ramp. All before 5am

looks like the snapper have gone off the bite in the bay though for now, water temp is 21.5 which is higher than usual for the time of year. Never seen so many red cod either

----------


## Pengy

Red cod are abundant here at the moment . We got some good specimens at Okiwi the other week too. Shame they are crap eating

----------


## sako75

Quick trip out of the Manukau this morning for a 2hr fish. Got a couple of nice pannies

----------


## veitnamcam

Some good eating there.
Stabicraft?

----------


## sako75

Yep

----------


## veitnamcam

Looked Like a Stabi floor  :Thumbsup:

----------


## MSL

anyone seen this before? Gurnard fillet, skin side.  Little seed like things.

----------


## veitnamcam

> anyone seen this before? Gurnard fillet, skin side.  Little seed like things.


Yep.....leave the skin on then you dont notice it.

Sent from my SM-A320Y using Tapatalk

----------


## MSL

Flesh Bourne parasite?

----------


## veitnamcam

> Flesh Bourne parasite?


I am guessing so....I have only seen it a couple of times and flicked it to the dogs but I am sure it would be fine to eat cooked.

----------


## sako75

> Looked Like a Stabi floor


It’s a Stabi 1550. Has clear polycarbonate (?) front and quarters. Quite a weird feeling looking down and seeing the bow etc
The front centre lifts on gas struts to do the anchor. 
Was a dead flat day so not sure how it rides with a bit of chop

----------


## veitnamcam

> Its a Stabi 1550. Has clear polycarbonate (?) front and quarters. Quite a weird feeling looking down and seeing the bow etc
> The front centre lifts on gas struts to do the anchor. 
> Was a dead flat day so not sure how it rides with a bit of chop


I've looked at pictures of them and wondered how you would do a bimini and front clears with that system?

Sent from my SM-G390Y using Tapatalk

----------


## southernman

Out yesterday afternoon of Waitara, Taranaki, sea temps up over 20deg from 15.5 two weeks ago, snapper have spawned and moved in close enough, for me to get to them with my 14 foot tinny, fishing at 35m of the oil rig. 
  Been getting lots of gunuard of the beach, on the surf rods the last few weeks, yesterday was first time, I have really got on to snapper, had to drop down to one rod, 
 Caught biggest gunuard, I have ever seen, 57 cm in length, first five snapper were all over 50 cm, biggest at 63,

----------


## veitnamcam

> Out yesterday afternoon of Waitara, Taranaki, sea temps up over 20deg from 15.5 two weeks ago, snapper have spawned and moved in close enough, for me to get to them with my 14 foot tinny, fishing at 35m of the oil rig. 
>   Been getting lots of gunuard of the beach, on the surf rods the last few weeks, yesterday was first time, I have really got on to snapper, had to drop down to one rod, 
>  Caught biggest gunuard, I have ever seen, 57 cm in length, first five snapper were all over 50 cm, biggest at 63, 
> Attachment 79617


A good days fishing there  :Thumbsup:

----------


## Shearer

> Out yesterday afternoon of Waitara, Taranaki, sea temps up over 20deg from 15.5 two weeks ago, snapper have spawned and moved in close enough, for me to get to them with my 14 foot tinny, fishing at 35m of the oil rig. 
>   Been getting lots of gunuard of the beach, on the surf rods the last few weeks, yesterday was first time, I have really got on to snapper, had to drop down to one rod, 
>  Caught biggest gunuard, I have ever seen, 57 cm in length, first five snapper were all over 50 cm, biggest at 63, 
> Attachment 79617


Great photo that bottom one. Looks like something you could hang on your wall.

----------


## Munsey

No offence but @southernman are you a clean freak ? . They got to be the cleanest fish I've ever seen  :Wink: .

----------


## southernman

Nope, just the way it worked out, don't get much mess of snapper,  esp if Iked and straight in salt ice slurry, ky I bleed over the side and put in the motor well,  for ten minutes, I did have to pressure wash and scrub boat.

----------


## veitnamcam

.

Sent from my SM-G390Y using Tapatalk

----------


## Beaker

The view from new office, and having to work and not go fishing.... not happy.....

----------


## Gibo

Up at 4am this morning and off to join the queues casting sticks for Kings at Popper Point Tauranga. 2 follows but no fish, no one got any so not fussed just an off day. 
What a way to start the workday though!! Do it all again tomorrow  :Thumbsup:

----------


## Pengy

> Up at 4am this morning and off to join the queues casting sticks for Kings at Popper Point Tauranga. 2 follows but no fish, no one got any so not fussed just an off day. 
> What a way to start the workday though!! Do it all again tomorrow


How do you rate sticks over poppers/rapala etc etc for strike rate ?

----------


## Gibo

> How do you rate sticks over poppers/rapala etc etc for strike rate ?


Cant really say mate, I'm new to it. What I can say is its a very visual way to fish, always scanning and planning the next cast. And the fish when they come in are awesome to watch too!

----------


## stingray

The birthday bash ....yawn ....out of bed after a old man nap! 

Up at VC a clock to day light ..does the sun even set anymore? Launched the boat and the hook line as the sun crested the hills ...

Epic day of fishing, VC again showed his strengths sharking hard out from spikies and chinamen to a great greyboy of 6 ft ...thought I had him on the ropes with an early if not somewhat deformed snapper only to be slaughtered once he got his second wind! 

A few tasty carrots, barstard red cod and one particularly really barstard barracouta to end the day in a line tangle of CUT IT preportions ...cray bait you are you bloody filthy barstard! 

Photos to follow when the head clears and the sunburn eases! A very happy getting older day to you VC! You are simply a good as barstard thank you again for every adventure we have shared.

----------


## veitnamcam

> The birthday bash ....yawn ....out of bed after a old man nap! 
> 
> Up at VC a clock to day light ..does the sun even set anymore? Launched the boat and the hook line as the sun crested the hills ...
> 
> Epic day of fishing, VC again showed his strengths sharking hard out from spikies and chinamen to a great greyboy of 6 ft ...thought I had him on the ropes with an early if not somewhat deformed snapper only to be slaughtered once he got his second wind! 
> 
> A few tasty carrots, barstard red cod and one particularly really barstard barracouta to end the day in a line tangle of CUT IT preportions ...cray bait you are you bloody filthy barstard! 
> 
> Photos to follow when the head clears and the sunburn eases! A very happy getting older day to you VC! You are simply a good as barstard thank you again for every adventure we have shared.


My pleasure, always an adventure and a few laughs and a very happy birthday to you too  :Thumbsup: 
Got home done clean up and pack up and filleting :Beer:  :Beer:  :Beer:  then fell asleep in my chair after tea  :Thumbsup:

----------


## veitnamcam

.

Sent from my SM-A320Y using Tapatalk

----------


## burtonator

Good stuff !!  :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## stingray

Bloody VC caught the first horse when he was on the phone yarning to @Munsey then hooked the second whilst 
Sending the photo of the first to everyone. We are still hunting for a legal kingi can not be far away now !

----------


## Shearer

Kings should be easy for you guys. Find live bait (if it hasn't been banned), find current, add burley.
Nice snapper by the way.

----------


## veitnamcam

> Kings should be easy for you guys. Find live bait (if it hasn't been banned), find current, add burley.
> Nice snapper by the way.


I have been thinking of rigging up a small live bait tank for a wee while now.....they dont last long in a bucket.

----------


## Shearer

> I have been thinking of rigging up a small live bait tank for a wee while now.....they dont last long in a bucket.


Yeah true. Changing the water constantly is a pain. A big chilli bin is good and you can get battery powered aerators cheap as. Some livebaits are much tougher than others too. Kahawai and Jack mackerel are pretty hardy but Piper (Knigfish lollies) are very fragile. Still good dead if cast and retrieved though.

----------


## deer243

Had a surfcast with my girlfriend of delaware bay today, weather was mint! Had a good run on a prawn bait i suspect was a rig as a guy got a good one the night before there. Caught two legal snapper, 6 gurnard but five were a little small. One good kahawai and a couple of better runs that didnt hook up.  Couldnt get a better day, flat calm whole time we were there

----------


## Munsey

Fresh fish jammed into 110 mm drain pipes . Freeze down tonight . Perfect fit for the cray bait baskets . 

Sent from my SM-J330G using Tapatalk

----------


## veitnamcam

> Fresh fish jammed into 110 mm drain pipes . Freeze down tonight . Perfect fit for the cray bait baskets . 
> 
> Sent from my SM-J330G using Tapatalk


Im likeing the way you think!

----------


## kukuwai

Sorry fellas, not a fishing post..
I'm gunna be away over the coast for the next wee bit (no phones or computers) so just wanted to say this before going. 
I look forward to reading and always enjoy the posts you all put up (especially this thread) you are all good buggers !!
Keep it up !!
Have a good Christmas and MEGA tight lines in the new year !!
Cheers  :Beer:  :Beer:  :Beer:

----------


## veitnamcam

> Sorry fellas, not a fishing post..
> I'm gunna be away over the coast for the next wee bit (no phones or computers) so just wanted to say this before going. 
> I look forward to reading and always enjoy the posts you all put up (especially this thread) you are all good buggers !!
> Keep it up !!
> Have a good Christmas and MEGA tight lines in the new year !!
> Cheers


Tight lines and full nets/pots for you too @kukuwai 
merry xmas and a happy new year  :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## Gibo

Yeah boi!!! Kingi mish 4am in the morning :Thumbsup:

----------


## MB

Yep, I'm going out. Forecast not great for the ski, but think I can find some sheltered water. Report to follow.

----------


## MB

Report as promised. Late start for me. At the ramp at 6am. Blame the vomiting 3 year old, poor little guy! As predicted, not exactly jetski friendly conditions, but doable, so stayed in close. It wasn't a bad decision as I got the bag limit in about an hour, nothing big, but a good Christmas feed. Back home by 0930.

----------


## Beaker

> Yeah boi!!! Kingi mish 4am in the morning


And @Gibo how was it?

----------


## Beaker

> Yeah boi!!! Kingi mish 4am in the morning


And @Gibo how was it?

----------


## 57jl

went out to the hen and chicks islands out off the Whangarei habour for a fish today fishing was slow for this time of the year and only took home 8 snappers a 15,12,10 and 2x8 pounders the rest were 35cm snaps and put back about 5 or 6 smaller ones 
still a good feed for me and my mate that came with me and his 2 kids.then we stopped in the habour on the way home and went snorkling for scallops  and got our limit man are they fat :Thumbsup:  so i know what i am having for xmas breakfast 
happy xmas everyone hope you have a good one

----------


## stingray

Redemption day! 
Pengy took the risk and came fishing with me again , after our last tragic tale , I considered him a very braves man !!!

Away on sat arvo with the  @Pengy got to okiwi it was flat arse calm, so hooked up the boat and shot out for an evening fish. Few gurnard and couple of codstill the snapper remain up the coast! In by 930 beer tucker bed! Up earlyish down the coast, dropped the hook line out deep and then steamed for an old haunt I hadn't visited for a year or three. 

The weather eased as the tide turned and ran with the breeze, then the green machine being a great fishing buddy that he is started to summon the fish  :Thumbsup: Ralph he yelled, Hue he called, Boris he spluttered! 

So we set to fishing with the cod savageing everything we dropped in the water!  @Pengy showed good form dropping line weights to match the clear conditions, the couta appreciated his efforts and nipped of his hooks one at a time! I went with something more substantial but struggled to boat anything legal, with a run of small brim and frustratingly just undersized cod! Pengy brought out the big guns and dug deep into his tackle bag and brought out some sparkly worms all the way from his other home land and boated the cod of the day! 

With our limit of two cod each secured, we moved down the coast to a cray rock! As luck would have it I managed to hit it bang on! Down the side left around a bit found the hole and some nice crays! Even better I managed to grab 3 out of the 4 I hit! Bloody supprised myself! 

Up to the surface 15 mins bottom time in total! Pengy picked me up and we headed for the hook line pulled five fat carrots plus a couple of token spikies! Weather was kicking up again so Pengy headed us for home! 

A great way to ease the Xmas craziness , cheers Pengy for taking the shit I gave you, and for being a champion boatman and keeping me safe!

----------


## veitnamcam

Out Sunday for a fish with @Munsey around south bay and dropped some cray pots.
Did well on Blue cod and perch and a big kahawai and cuda when the sun drove me back in.


We had a surfcast in the evening but a cuda and spiky dog were all that was managed.



Out this morning to check pots and secured xmas lunch.



Sent from my SM-A320Y using Tapatalk

----------


## Sarvo

Lucky dog you  :Thumbsup: 
We had last night and 2 days time I be Jackson's Bay
Enjoy Cam

----------


## stingray

Wow that's is bloody fantastic ..Munsey's tubes of goodness doing the damage ..or the barstard couta from the other weekend? Great to hear your smoungst the cod ...enjoy your time away!

----------


## veitnamcam

> Wow that's is bloody fantastic ..Munsey's tubes of goodness doing the damage ..or the barstard couta from the other weekend? Great to hear your smoungst the cod ...enjoy your time away!


Munseys tubes of goodness........forgot my cuda. Fortunately they dont seem too scarce here either.

Sent from my SM-A320Y using Tapatalk

----------


## veitnamcam

Too rough to lift pots this morning and does not look like improveing till thursday so I hope there is some in there and they stay there till we can get them in.

Sent from my SM-A320Y using Tapatalk

----------


## stingray

Windyty saying you might get a chance about 2-4 pm today depending on where they are set! Hope you get to them before the starfish and occies munch the way through your catch!

----------


## veitnamcam

> Windyty saying you might get a chance about 2-4 pm today depending on where they are set! Hope you get to them before the starfish and occies munch the way through your catch!


Photos never do justice but there a fair bit of swell and whitecappy bits on top.



Sent from my SM-A320Y using Tapatalk

----------


## veitnamcam

Bloody uni knots!



What am I doing wrong? That was a back to back uni 20p mono to 60p flouro and clearly it has come undone in the flouro.
All wetted and chinched down tight both sides.
I have only started using the uni afyer so many guys on here raving about it but I seem to have a fail any time i use it.
Good ol cinch knot never seems to fail?

Sent from my SM-A320Y using Tapatalk

----------


## Shootm

Blood knot works for me.

----------


## Danny

> Blood knot works for me.


For line to leader? I use both but braid to leader is interested so I now use a 15-50 lb casting leader  as my trace which helps with the small knot. 
Thats just for straylining however.

----------


## MB

> Bloody uni knots!
> 
> 
> 
> What am I doing wrong? That was a back to back uni 20p mono to 60p flouro and clearly it has come undone in the flouro.
> All wetted and chinched down tight both sides.
> I have only started using the uni afyer so many guys on here raving about it but I seem to have a fail any time i use it.
> Good ol cinch knot never seems to fail?
> 
> Sent from my SM-A320Y using Tapatalk



Is that for surfcasting?

----------


## veitnamcam

> Is that for surfcasting?


Yep....my boy just wound in a decent sized rigbut ran off to tell mum before I could get a photo.



Sent from my SM-A320Y using Tapatalk

----------


## Gapped axe

double the thin line

----------


## veitnamcam

> double the thin line


Geeze I find it fiddley enough with one line doubled back and winding threw the loop let alone starting with two!

Sent from my SM-A320Y using Tapatalk

----------


## Shearer

> Bloody uni knots!
> 
> 
> 
> What am I doing wrong? That was a back to back uni 20p mono to 60p flouro and clearly it has come undone in the flouro.
> All wetted and chinched down tight both sides.
> I have only started using the uni afyer so many guys on here raving about it but I seem to have a fail any time i use it.
> Good ol cinch knot never seems to fail?
> 
> Sent from my SM-A320Y using Tapatalk


Not sure what that is but it doesn't look right to be a broken back to back uni???
You are not just joining the loops at the end to each other are you?

----------


## veitnamcam

> Not sure what that is but it doesn't look right to be a broken back to back uni???
> You are not just joining the loops at the end to each other are you?


Yes

Sent from my SM-G390Y using Tapatalk

----------


## Wildman

> Yes
> 
> Sent from my SM-G390Y using Tapatalk


Thats where you're going wrong. You dont actually joins the loops. That would squeeze the line and weaken it. Look it up on Youtube as it is hard to explain how to do it properly...

----------


## Wildman

> Yes
> 
> Sent from my SM-G390Y using Tapatalk


Thats where you're going wrong. You dont actually joins the loops. That would squeeze the line and weaken it. Look it up on Youtube as it is hard to explain how to do it properly...

----------


## veitnamcam

> Thats where you're going wrong. You dont actually joins the loops. That would squeeze the line and weaken it. Look it up on Youtube as it is hard to explain how to do it properly...


Ahh there ya go then I had utubed the uni knot a while back but must have put it in the short term memory files.
Tho I have had them come off of hooks too and I am sure that I am tying that correctly .

Sent from my SM-A320Y using Tapatalk

----------


## Kiwi Greg

> Ahh there ya go then I had utubed the uni knot a while back but must have put it in the short term memory files.
> Tho I have had them come off of hooks too and I am sure that I am tying that correctly .
> 
> Sent from my SM-A320Y using Tapatalk


I can't remember ever having one fail

----------


## veitnamcam

> I can't remember ever having one fail


Apparently my needs are more special than most 

Sent from my SM-A320Y using Tapatalk

----------


## MB

> Yep....my boy just wound in a decent sized rigbut ran off to tell mum before I could get a photo.




Nice. I have done a little bit of surfcasting, so what I say may be bullshit, but you are joining two lines of very different diameters and I would go with a specialist shock leader knot like this: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xLpyLKyVDDA

Personally, I'm now using braid for all my fishing, including surfcasting, but if you are fishing rough ground then braid is a poor choice because of it's lack of abrasion resistance.

----------


## Shearer

> Nice. I have done a little bit of surfcasting, so what I say may be bullshit, but you are joining two lines of very different diameters and I would go with a specialist shock leader knot like this: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xLpyLKyVDDA
> 
> Personally, I'm now using braid for all my fishing, including surfcasting, but if you are fishing rough ground then braid is a poor choice because of it's* lack of abrasion resistance.*


I use braid for everything too Can't stand the lack of feel in mono anymore and fused dynema lines like Berkley Fireline are as tough as when it comes to abrasion.

----------


## Gibo

Yeah boi kingi hit tomorrow  :Thumbsup:

----------


## veitnamcam

> Nice. I have done a little bit of surfcasting, so what I say may be bullshit, but you are joining two lines of very different diameters and I would go with a specialist shock leader knot like this: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xLpyLKyVDDA
> 
> Personally, I'm now using braid for all my fishing, including surfcasting, but if you are fishing rough ground then braid is a poor choice because of it's lack of abrasion resistance.


Yea all my other rods are braid with a flouro leader "FG"ed on......got given the surfcaster thanks @stingray and just wound some new mono on as I didnt have any suitable braid lying round.....its like fishing with  a rubber band in comparison !

Sent from my SM-A320Y using Tapatalk

----------


## Beaker

> Yeah boi kingi hit tomorrow


Do you ever catch any? 
 :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## Beaker

> Yeah boi kingi hit tomorrow


Do you ever catch any? 
 :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## stingray

> Yea all my other rods are braid with a flouro leader "FG"ed on......got given the surfcaster thanks @stingray and just wound some new mono on as I didnt have any suitable braid lying round.....its like fishing with  a rubber band in comparison !
> 
> Sent from my SM-A320Y using Tapatalk


Great to see the rod getting some use VC ! Shame the reel was shithouse, still I'm happy that the ratbags left a bit of happiness along with the bloody mess! Did you get to your cray pots? 
 @Gibo ...did you get some kings ?? Post some photos please !

----------


## veitnamcam

> Great to see the rod getting some use VC ! Shame the reel was shithouse, still I'm happy that the ratbags left a bit of happiness along with the bloody mess! Did you get to your cray pots? 
>  @Gibo ...did you get some kings ?? Post some photos please !


Hopfully today.

Sent from my SM-A320Y using Tapatalk

----------


## Gibo

Ha ha ha yeah we got a few :Thumbsup: 
I kind of forgot to take pics, thats what ya get when you start the beers at 7am  :Psmiley:

----------


## kukuwai

> Ha ha ha yeah we got a few
> I kind of forgot to take pics, thats what ya get when you start the beers at 7am


7am beerzies are all good if they come in a green bottle mate !!
But holey shit @Gibo not waikato surely ?? U are a crazy man  :Grin: 
No wonder there is no pictures, you were only dreaming about it !!

----------


## Gibo

Waikats, heinys and steinys  :Sick:

----------


## kukuwai

> Out Sunday for a fish with @Munsey around south bay and dropped some cray pots.
> Did well on Blue cod and perch and a big kahawai and cuda when the sun drove me back in.
> 
> 
> We had a surfcast in the evening but a cuda and spiky dog were all that was managed.
> 
> 
> 
> Out this morning to check pots and secured xmas lunch.
> ...


Now that's the story mate well done !!
Loving that bucket of crays  :Thumbsup: 
Hope you enjoyed the surf casting, my brother is right into it and has convinced me to give it a go.
I have to say it pretty fun, I'm real keen to get an elephant fishy one day !!

----------


## Danny

> Ha ha ha yeah we got a few
> I kind of forgot to take pics, thats what ya get when you start the beers at 7am


Any spare game rods on the outlet rack @Gibo?


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk

----------


## Gibo

> Any spare game rods on the outlet rack @Gibo?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Nah bro just sorted the set up last season.

----------


## Gibo

Small one released off the bricks this morning

----------


## Smiddy

Into the bluenose on Thursday 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Pengy

Best eating fish in the sea, IMHO

----------


## veitnamcam

> Best eating fish in the sea, IMHO


Best deep sea eating fish IMHO  :Thumbsup:

----------


## veitnamcam

Was heading out for a snapper this morning but my workmate txt during the night to say he wanted to cancel,that was ok with me I was only going to take him out anyway and I could do with a day at home.

----------


## Shearer

> Small one released off the bricks this morning
> Attachment 80410


Popper @Gibo?

----------


## mikee

> Was heading out for a snapper this morning but my workmate txt during the night to say he wanted to cancel,that was ok with me I was only going to take him out anyway and I could do with a day at home.


u back at home now??

----------


## veitnamcam

> u back at home now??


yep

----------


## Gibo

> Popper @Gibo?


Stick

----------


## kukuwai

Heres one that I just stumbled across that will be of special interest to all you Tasman bay fellas

https://www.facebook.com/bigbluediveandfish/

Latest post is an awesome video of heaps of snapper up on the surface spawning and if you scroll down to dec 23 it looks like someone got a heap of albacore out there.
I'm not surprised they are here with the water temps of late, but we haven't managed to get one for the last two years so was starting to think that they were all getting caught in the pacific b4 they could make it here.
Happy days !! I know where I'm headed the next suitable opportunity  :Thumbsup:

----------


## 7mmwsm

> Best eating fish in the sea, IMHO


I reckon too. Trouble is where I fish(Kawhia) it's eighty km straight out before you get to them.

----------


## Gibo

> I reckon too. Trouble is where I fish(Kawhia) it's eighty km straight out before you get to them.


Cant be gas you're worried about  :Wink:

----------


## 7mmwsm

> Cant be gas you're worried about


Not entirely. But outboards are pretty thirsty. Scratching to get there and back on 140 liters. And petrol pumps in little seaside villages don't have price wars either. (even though my bother in law owns the pump).
Weather is the main issue. Forecast has got to be pretty good to go out there in a six and a half meter boat.

----------


## Gibo

I was being lippy referring to your giant yank tank pick up  :Psmiley:

----------


## 7mmwsm

[QUOTE=Gibo;663359]I was being lippy referring to your giant yank tank pick up  :Psmiley: [/QUOTE
Yeah I know. I was going to say that by the time I get to the ramp I don't have any gas left for the boat.

----------


## 7mmwsm

Fishing Today. Hard day but got a couple of feeds.

----------


## Danny

Always a nice evening out Awahou. 
HNY all.

----------


## Munsey

Took a mate fishing , ended in tears 

Sent from my SM-J330G using Tapatalk

----------


## mikee

> Took a mate fishing , ended in tears 
> 
> Sent from my SM-J330G using Tapatalk


yours or his??

----------


## Munsey

> yours or his??


His thank f@#k ! . 

Sent from my SM-J330G using Tapatalk

----------


## Pengy

> His thank f@#k ! . 
> 
> Sent from my SM-J330G using Tapatalk


Looks rusty as f*** as well. Nasty. 
I did the same with a thick gauge assist hook once and ended up pulling it out the same way it went in, due to not having anything on the boat that would cut the hook.
I would say that it didn't really hurt...but I would be lying

----------


## stingray

Ouch...did you get the kingi? ...that looks bloody nasty unlike 
These

----------


## Pengy

Any chance to have a skite @stingray  :Wink:

----------


## Kiwi Greg

> Took a mate fishing , ended in tears 
> 
> Sent from my SM-J330G using Tapatalk


Brings back some memories aye Munsey  :Sad:

----------


## 7mmwsm

> Took a mate fishing , ended in tears 
> 
> Sent from my SM-J330G using Tapatalk


Wow. That's a goodie.

----------


## SGR

Back from a few days in pelorus sound caught my first snapper

----------


## Munsey

> Ouch...did you get the kingi? ...that looks bloody nasty unlike 
> These
> Attachment 80550


No , im not sure why he was using such big hooks and heavy sinker . Was the heavy sinker falling off the edge of boat trick , whilst baiting the hook trick . Txt his lady to meet me at whalf  . Lucky i got to go back out . 5 blue cod , 1 terriki , 3 crays , and a sole . Mint solo fish . 


Sent from my SM-J330G using Tapatalk

----------


## veitnamcam

> Heres one that I just stumbled across that will be of special interest to all you Tasman bay fellas
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/bigbluediveandfish/
> 
> Latest post is an awesome video of heaps of snapper up on the surface spawning and if you scroll down to dec 23 it looks like someone got a heap of albacore out there.
> I'm not surprised they are here with the water temps of late, but we haven't managed to get one for the last two years so was starting to think that they were all getting caught in the pacific b4 they could make it here.
> Happy days !! I know where I'm headed the next suitable opportunity


Seen that vid before....it is somewhere in Australia not Tasman bay

----------


## veitnamcam

Got a stonking big Kahawai today at big river on a tiny little softbait I actually purchashed to try and catch flounder with.
The wife got one too also on a soft bait and then promptly arsed up in the river and buried my rod and reel in salt water,was bloody funny but now I will have to pull the reel to bits.

----------


## veitnamcam

Big river and lagoon. Water was so clear you could sight fish and cast too them but they were very very shy......tryed a whole lot of lures and softbaits before I got one they would take.

Sent from my SM-A320Y using Tapatalk

----------


## Blisters

Haha worth it!!

----------


## A330driver

Mate....that is a beautiful spot....been there many times....

----------


## veitnamcam

> Mate....that is a beautiful spot....been there many times....


It sure is....lets hope what happened with Farwell Spit and its access never happens there.

Sent from my SM-A320Y using Tapatalk

----------


## burtonator

Managed to sneak out for a boat trip over new years, got our limit on blue cod easy as biggest being 54cm  :Have A Nice Day:  
went into the underworld and managed a personal best 10lb cray and tried for some albacore tuna on the way home but just a couple of rat kings landed
all in all a great day out!!

----------


## veitnamcam

> Managed to sneak out for a boat trip over new years, got our limit on blue cod easy as biggest being 54cm  
> went into the underworld and managed a personal best 10lb cray and tried for some albacore tuna on the way home but just a couple of rat kings landed
> all in all a great day out!!
> 
> Attachment 80709
> Attachment 80710
> Attachment 80711
> Attachment 80712
> Attachment 80713


Awesome Cray Burt!

Sent from my SM-A320Y using Tapatalk

----------


## veitnamcam

Out for a look in a mate's boat for a couple of hours today. 
Heaps of sealice out deep....the horrible bloody things and obligitory spiky dogs.
Came in shallower and got a feed just....good shakedown trip for the boat....needs more rodholders!

Sent from my SM-A320Y using Tapatalk

----------


## veitnamcam

Got out last night after work and scratched my snapper itch.

Trolled around some small kahawai boil ups in the hope of a king but no luck there.

It was eerily calm and still.


Burlyed up and played the waiting game.....was dead as for a couple of hours and then finally one nice snap on the strayline and another on the ledger rig at the same time.
Furious burlying and chunking of pillys and fresh kahawai seemed to keep either me or my mate catching a brim or small kahawai every few mins.



With around 13 nice snaps in the bin I ran out of burly and bait and light.



Sent from my SM-A320Y using Tapatalk

----------


## Danny

Beautiful 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## veitnamcam

Quick surfcast this evening.
Wasn't expecting much or anything at all but landed a decent ray and four nice pannies of which I kept 3.


Dog owners are bad enough with there mutts eating my baits even tho hidden as best I could under tackle and chilly bag but what sort of retards goes swimming directly in front of somebody fishing?....I didnt say anything just quietly hoped to catch the mother of all rays or a big shark and drag that threw the middle of them.

Sent from my SM-A320Y using Tapatalk

----------


## Blisters

Tourists? After hearing about swimming between the flags got a bit confused..

----------


## veitnamcam

> Tourists? After hearing about swimming between the flags got a bit confused..


Maybe....it is not even a good swimming beach with 4 knots plus of tidal current.

----------


## mikee

> Quick surfcast this evening.
> Wasn't expecting much or anything at all but landed a decent ray and four nice pannies of which I kept 3.
> 
> 
> Dog owners are bad enough with there mutts eating my baits even tho hidden as best I could under tackle and chilly bag but what sort of retards goes swimming directly in front of somebody fishing?....I didnt say anything just quietly hoped to catch the mother of all rays or a big shark and drag that threw the middle of them.
> 
> Sent from my SM-A320Y using Tapatalk


Theres a reason we never walk our dogs on the "back beach"............................................  ............bloody fisherman and mad dog owners.  :Grin:   :Grin:

----------


## R93

> Quick surfcast this evening.
> Wasn't expecting much or anything at all but landed a decent ray and four nice pannies of which I kept 3.
> 
> 
> Dog owners are bad enough with there mutts eating my baits even tho hidden as best I could under tackle and chilly bag but what sort of retards goes swimming directly in front of somebody fishing?....I didnt say anything just quietly hoped to catch the mother of all rays or a big shark and drag that threw the middle of them.
> 
> Sent from my SM-A320Y using Tapatalk


People are fucked. I bet there was no one for miles either side of you as well?

Na we will just go where this fella is trying to fish.

Maybe you could have run to the water throwing rocks and screaming shark!!! 

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk

----------


## veitnamcam

> People are fucked. I bet there was no one for miles either side of you as well?
> 
> Na we will just go where this fella is trying to fish.
> 
> Maybe you could have run to the water throwing rocks and screaming shark!!! 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


There was a fair few people around but plenty of room to swim away from fishermen.....on the upside I was the only person I saw catch a fish of any sort :Thumbsup:

----------


## rambo rem700

Took the day off and headed out of wanganui today. Awesome day out.

Sent from my SM-G920I using Tapatalk

----------


## TheJanitar

Going out tomorrow morning at Maraetai. Probabaly heading out to a mussel farm. Our spots havent been producing much fish lately, how is everyone else getting on in the hauraki?

----------


## Blisters

Fifths going gangbusters, how are you fishing ? bait at anchor? Softbaits and micro jigging long drifts over structure is working realllll well

----------


## Gapped axe

bloody hot on the East coast of the Coromandel as well, sick of fish.

----------


## Wildman

> Took the day off and headed out of wanganui today. Awesome day out.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920I using Tapatalk


Many boats out? Been crazy on the weekends over Xmas. 

Sent from my F5321 using Tapatalk

----------


## rambo rem700

> Many boats out? Been crazy on the weekends over Xmas. 
> 
> Sent from my F5321 using Tapatalk


3 in the carpark.
10 when we got back. Only seen 1 boat

Sent from my SM-G920I using Tapatalk

----------


## Wildman

> 3 in the carpark.
> 10 when we got back. Only seen 1 boat
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920I using Tapatalk


Oh wow there have been lines to launch, let alone park the last 3 times I've been out.



Sent from my F5321 using Tapatalk

----------


## rambo rem700

> Oh wow there have been lines to launch, let alone park the last 3 times I've been out.
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my F5321 using Tapatalk


Yea usaully like that. Was weird having the whole ramp to myself

Sent from my SM-G920I using Tapatalk

----------


## TheJanitar

> Fifths going gangbusters, how are you fishing ? bait at anchor? Softbaits and micro jigging long drifts over structure is working realllll well


Bait and anchor with a berley... usually have great success but quiet lately

----------


## rambo rem700

> Oh wow there have been lines to launch, let alone park the last 3 times I've been out.
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my F5321 using Tapatalk


How do you get on out there?

Sent from my SM-G920I using Tapatalk

----------


## Shootm

> How do you get on out there?


Waiting for my invite and I’ll tell you..... :Wink:

----------


## Wildman

> How do you get on out there?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920I using Tapatalk


We've got a feed each of the 4 times we have been out. But can't really say that was down to skill. Basically we got lucky first time out and found a good spot and kept going back there.... Turns out that is where half of the boats at the ramp go and looks to be the closest spot (based on not seeing other boats congregated like that one) to town? It's pretty hard it the with bugger all structure guide you. I think I'll start exploring more next time, maybe in a bit closer with berley for snapper? 

Sent from my F5321 using Tapatalk

----------


## Gibo

Bit of a shame but will taste good. Tail wrapped so died on the hook.

----------


## kukuwai

> Bit of a shame but will taste good. Tail wrapped so died on the hook. 
> Attachment 81707


At least you managed to recover it gibo, can be hard work winding up that dead weight. Would have been more of a shame if it sunk to the bottom !!
I can't wait for global warming to bring more of them down these ways. 

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk

----------


## kukuwai

Its been a pretty good day today here's some of the highlights

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk

----------


## veitnamcam

> Its been a pretty good day today here's some of the highlights
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


Bloody shit hot kukuwai 
Anything on the surfcaster?

Sent from my SM-A320Y using Tapatalk

----------


## kukuwai

The old man lost something decent but we didn't see it. Probably a shark. Conditions were amazing. 

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk

----------


## veitnamcam

> The old man lost something decent but we didn't see it. Probably a shark. *Conditions were amazing.* 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


I bet! was on the other coast on Sunday and was as flat as I have seen it......probably another 8-9 years before they reopen the Paua fishery there tho from what I have heard.

----------


## Blisters

Good evening on the rocks, took home two left the rest for next time

----------


## Blisters



----------


## Gibo

> Attachment 81855Attachment 81856
> Good evening on the rocks, took home two left the rest for next time


Mean, I'm off down the east coast for some land based action this weekend!! Want a 20+ kingi if possible

----------


## Shearer

> Mean, I'm off down the east coast for some land based action this weekend!! Want a 20+ kingi if possible


Great area. Where are you going?
Good luck.

----------


## Shearer

> Mean, I'm off down the east coast for some land based action this weekend!! Want a 20+ kingi if possible


Great area. Where are you going?
Good luck.

----------


## Gibo

Maraehako camp ground will be the base. Got some tips? PM  :Wink:

----------


## Pengy

> Maraehako camp ground will be the base. Got some tips? PM


Lotin point (sp) is usually cited as Kingi heaven

----------


## Pengy

> Maraehako camp ground will be the base. Got some tips? PM


Lotin point (sp) is usually cited as Kingi heaven

----------


## Sarvo

Lovely morning in the Pelorus today and looks like a week of it ahead before another big rain start of Feb.
Spotties cleaned us out of bait and should have kept some of them for bait as the Gurnard arrived and we caught 2 with last 2 pieces of bait.



I see I have just broken the 1000 Post mark  :Thumbsup: 
That's got to be deserved of Georgian Red later

----------


## Gibo

> Lotin point (sp) is usually cited as Kingi heaven


Not going that far around mate

----------


## stingray

Home , filleted , showered ..bed ! Ahhhh day shift how I enjoy the evenings! Thank you VC for waiting around for me! Weird as day out ! We sat in the middle of a very fishy area, kaiwhai feeding on the surface around us in patches! We burleyed baited and stared with a hiss and a roar with a small grey boy and a wee gurnard. 

First strange thing was the very notable difference in current lines, then it was the current itself instead of running ( out going) towards the north,  it was runnng west to east across the bay! Only at end of end tide did it finally run true! 

Second weird thing was the amount of weed in the water , Tasman bay is sadly lacking in any amount of weed mass and yet we sat amoungst rafts of the stuff drifting past. 

Third weird thing was bloody blue bottles for about an hour we sat amoungst them some were the biggest I've ever seen damn near the size of your palm , I've never seen after November in the Tasman ..Normanly about in August! 

Forth / fith was the bait it was a tiny whitebait sized fish we had schools of a dozen to a hundred hang behind the boat and then came the plankton, when the tide started the water was empty and as it ran though the plankton became thicker and thicker! 

Ahh but back to the sharking ...well not to dissapiont we had them sorted baby grey boy by the handful ,VC's only interrupted the flow  with a mullet , kawhai , brim! Watched the sun dip over the horizon ,and wandered home. 

The company was excellent as above every day is differnt , but a wonderful way to enjoy nature and life in general!

----------


## R93

Heading to the Bay of Many Coves tomorrow.

I dont know much about the snapper on that side but have been told it can fish quite well. Have fished there heaps but have never hooked a snapper. To be fair I have never targeted one. 

Seen a couple years ago when diving for scollys in the wee cove we are staying but they never hung around and were off a rocky point hanging around the foul. 

Anyone have any knowledge on the area or if there is even any snaps around on that side of the sounds at the moment.

Only being allowed 2 blue cod each has me keen to try for something different. 

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk

----------


## veitnamcam

I dont know the area but my advice is burly....lots and lots of burly and a variety of baits.
Burly a few meters up off the bottom in whatever depth.

Sent from my SM-A320Y using Tapatalk

----------


## Gibo

East Coast Kingis!!!!!!! bring it

----------


## R93

> I dont know the area but my advice is burly....lots and lots of burly and a variety of baits.
> Burly a few meters up off the bottom in whatever depth.
> 
> Sent from my SM-A320Y using Tapatalk


I agree but have no idea. Was told fishing from shore was best. 

Met fella on the ferry a few months ago that runs a local barge. 

His photos of snapper were awesome and he seemed to thing he could catch them easier than cod on that side. 
I lost his card but remember where he parked the barge. 
I might look him up if I have any time to spare

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk

----------


## Smiddy

> I agree but have no idea. Was told fishing from shore was best. 
> 
> Met fella on the ferry a few months ago that runs a local barge. 
> 
> His photos of snapper were awesome and he seemed to thing he could catch them easier than cod on that side. 
> I lost his card but remember where he parked the barge. 
> I might look him up if I have any time to spare
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


My old man remembers the local owner of the bnb that was in the same bay as our batch used to get them off his jetty - bay of many coves, it was the bay before aratawa,  but I have literally fished there since I could walk and never seen one -  never target them though just the old blue cod


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## R93

> My old man remembers the local owner of the bnb that was in the same bay as our batch used to get them off his jetty - bay of many coves, it was the bay before aratawa,  but I have literally fished there since I could walk and never seen one -  never target them though just the old blue cod
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You and I have had a conversation about the snaps up there before. You know who I am staying with and he is the same. Had a batch there for years and never heard of snaps being caught there.

Was talking to a mate today that has caught heaps in the Bay of Many Coves.
Technique is no different to anywhere else but they always fished from shore so I will take some of his advice and give it a go.

 I am snapper repellent so don't like my chances. 
I have to dive a few moorings so will have a look where I seen them before but will try to dive on the change of light. 

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk

----------


## Smiddy

> You and I have had a conversation about the snaps up there before. You know who I am staying with and he is the same. Had a batch there for years and never heard of snaps being caught there.
> 
> Was talking to a mate today that has caught heaps in the Bay of Many Coves.
> Technique is no different to anywhere else but they always fished from shore so I will take some of his advice and give it a go.
> 
>  I am snapper repellent so don't like my chances. 
> I have to dive a few moorings so will have a look where I seen them before but will try to dive on the change of light. 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


You make sure you let me know, I hope it's not like your last fishing session I witnessed, broken lines and lots of screaming lol i still laugh thinking about it 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Beaker

> You make sure you let me know, I hope it's not like your last fishing session I witnessed, broken lines and lots of screaming lol i still laugh thinking about it 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


 @Smiddy is r93 just a hopeless fisherman?
 :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## R93

> You make sure you let me know, I hope it's not like your last fishing session I witnessed, broken lines and lots of screaming lol i still laugh thinking about it 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It does sound like me but ya got me there? When was that? 

If I fluke a snapper everyone will know


Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk

----------


## R93

> @Smiddy is r93 just a hopeless fisherman?


It goes without sayin really. I do alright on everything else I chase. Pretty friggen hopeless when it comes to snapper tho. 



Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk

----------


## Smiddy

> It does sound like me but ya got me there? When was that? 
> 
> If I fluke a snapper everyone will know
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


Down the road from Ross lol hooked a big rig on your crab in a stocking and the Knott let go then it was "farrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrkkkkkkk!!!!!     Faaaaaaaarrrrrrrrrrkkkkkkkkkkk!!!!!!! Farrrrrrrrrrrrrrkkkkkkkkk!!!!!!!!!    Lol lol lol


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## R93

> Down the road from Ross lol hooked a big rig on your crab in a stocking and the Knott let go then it was "farrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrkkkkkkk!!!!!     Faaaaaaaarrrrrrrrrrkkkkkkkkkkk!!!!!!! Farrrrrrrrrrrrrrkkkkkkkkk!!!!!!!!!    Lol lol lol
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


LOL!!! Forgot about that. 

Haven't had a good run on them this year either. Been very quiet on the rig for me. 
My boy has had a few tho. 

You been out? 
Actually heard of a few snapper caught lately at Rossi beach but could be just rumour. 


Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk

----------


## Smiddy

> LOL!!! Forgot about that. 
> 
> Haven't had a good run on them this year either. Been very quiet on the rig for me. 
> My boy has had a few tho. 
> 
> You been out? 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


Nah caught some bluenose out of Jacksons over the Xmas break that's been about it


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## R93

> Nah caught some bluenose out of Jacksons over the Xmas break that's been about it
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I was talking to the shrimp boat captain on the weekend. He says they got in to some Albies the other day north of Haast.

Got me keen on going for a look in a few weeks. 

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk

----------


## kukuwai

> I was talking to the shrimp boat captain on the weekend. He says they got in to some Albies the other day north of Haast.
> 
> Got me keen on going for a look in a few weeks. 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


Hey @R93 the commercial boys have been weighing in heaps of albies up here at talleys. Word is most of them are coming from the w.coast, average weight is down with fish of 2.5kg but there has been lots caught. So once you are back from slaying massive snaps off the rocks it'd b well worth ya while getting out there id say.
Good luck. 

Tight lines on both fronts !!

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk

----------


## R93

> Hey @R93 the commercial boys have been weighing in heaps of albies up here at talleys. Word is most of them are coming from the w.coast, average weight is down with fish of 2.5kg but there has been lots caught. So once you are back from slaying massive snaps off the rocks it'd b well worth ya while getting out there id say.
> Good luck. 
> 
> Tight lines on both fronts !!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


Pretty much what I heard as well. Cheers. 

They usually show up to where I can easily access in my boat mid Feb. Doubt I will slay many snaps up the sounds but we will give it a nudge. Love chasing the Albies around Haast and then topping up with a dive and bottom fish. 

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk

----------


## gadgetman

> LOL!!! Forgot about that. 
> 
> Haven't had a good run on them this year either. Been very quiet on the rig for me. 
> My boy has had a few tho. 
> 
> You been out? 
> Actually heard of a few snapper caught lately at Rossi beach but could be just rumour. 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


Just as well there are good buggers to remind you when you forget.

----------


## R93

> Just as well there are good buggers to remind you when you forget.


Isint it

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk

----------


## stingray

VC breakfast is cooking

----------


## stingray

VC o'clock

But so bloody worth it 

What a day rat kings ,gurnard , blue cod , venison cook up for smoko ....Snapper... Humour ,as always fantastic company, tangles , dropped fish very solid fish ...ahhhh...dolphins and just life ...being lived. 
 

Thank you VC for being bloody as good a barstard as they make them,and to the forum for bringing great people together ...I'm wrecked VC post a photo or two if you could cheers ..night all

----------


## kukuwai

Awesome you guys well done. That'll b us tomorrow just finished loading up the boat can't wait. Have borrowed the old mans boat as gunna take my bro and his daughter for a spin & they are very excited. Hope they still biting !!

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk

----------


## veitnamcam

> LOL!!! Forgot about that. 
> 
> Haven't had a good run on them this year either. Been very quiet on the rig for me. 
> My boy has had a few tho. 
> 
> You been out? 
> Actually heard of a few snapper caught lately at Rossi beach but could be just rumour. 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


The ol mans best mate caught a goodly number of snapper from shore with a kontiki at both Bruces bay and Jacksons during the roar last year when he got sick of chasing scrubbers around in the scrub.

----------


## veitnamcam

> Awesome you guys well done. That'll b us tomorrow just finished loading up the boat can't wait. Have borrowed the old mans boat as gunna take my bro and his daughter for a spin & they are very excited. Hope they still biting !!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


Go deep+30 with burly.....lots of burly!

----------


## veitnamcam

> VC o'clock
> Attachment 82010
> But so bloody worth it 
> Attachment 82011
> What a day rat kings ,gurnard , blue cod , venison cook up for smoko ....Snapper... Humour ,as always fantastic company, tangles , dropped fish very solid fish ...ahhhh...dolphins and just life ...being lived. 
> Attachment 82012 
> Attachment 82013
> Thank you VC for being bloody as good a barstard as they make them,and to the forum for bringing great people together ...I'm wrecked VC post a photo or two if you could cheers ..night all


Great morning out,great when your intuition worksout too.
 stingray caught some good fish on the rod as did I. Always exciting to have fish stripping line.....we were both a bit rusty and ballsed up the first couple of GOOD snapper but then redeemed ourselves with catches of 10-12 pounders, donky Kahawai,big and little gurnard, well legal  blue cod out in nearly 40m over a mud bottom....massive pod of dophins heading south up the bay.Rat kings circling the boat.Stingray landed one on bait and flasher. 
A few of the obligitory spikey dogs but all in all pretty good really.
Big fish coffin pretty much full...sunburnt tired and happy.



Sent from my SM-A320Y using Tapatalk

----------


## MB

Last minute decision to enter a local competition tomorrow. I predict my amazing snapper catching abilities will disappear  :Grin:

----------


## veitnamcam

Oh and I didnt even hit my prop trying to get in/out too early/late or run aground.....makes a change  :Wink:  :Thumbsup:

----------


## Munsey

Out with @distantstalker ,my  first cast, much  to his discust . Jammy alright wasnt  even fishing for salmon . Ill take that ! 

Sent from my SM-J330G using Tapatalk

----------


## veitnamcam

Fillets in the fridge. Wings head and frame heading to the smoker.



It is amazing how much food is in a fish when you use all of it.

Sent from my SM-A320Y using Tapatalk

----------


## Smiddy

> The ol mans best mate caught a goodly number of snapper from shore with a kontiki at both Bruces bay and Jacksons during the roar last year when he got sick of chasing scrubbers around in the scrub.


I have caught snapper on the surf caster at that time of year swell well only 1x lol, I suspect this year will be good aswell 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## R93

> The ol mans best mate caught a goodly number of snapper from shore with a kontiki at both Bruces bay and Jacksons during the roar last year when he got sick of chasing scrubbers around in the scrub.


Going to check that out this year.

No snaps where we are at this stage but have had a few well legal blue cod and 2 massive Gurnard. Had a stag on the beach this morning and there is pig rooting in a lookout picnic spot behind the batch.

Had a dive to check a broken mooring and was surprised to see a healthy population of undersized scollops. Seen some huge ones as well but maybe the ban is having an effect in a positive way. Don't normally see many scollops where we are.

Dog is having a ball swimming in the salt and annoying everything that moves.
He has locked up on perfect points on a shag and seagull so I spose that something. 

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk

----------


## BeeMan

Sure is a tough life  with hunting and all.

----------


## kukuwai

We are just so bloody lucky with this country of ours, look at all the posts in this forum over the last couple of days.
It doesn't seem to matter where you live... everyone's having a blast !!

As for us we had a fantastic morning out in the bay, it is just primo out there at the moment.
The water is so blue and clear, can see the packs of kingi's easily under the boat.
At one stage we had a 4-5 Ft blue shark come up the chum trail right to the boat causing a lot of excitement with the kids.

As for the fishing we landed a few good sized blue cod and snapper and a couple of gurnard.
Attachment 82044

Attachment 82045
My bros daughter caught her biggest fish ever, a lot of hard work getting this to the boat for a 9 year old caught on a baited flasher rig. She wasn't at all concerned at having to release it as only 66cm still pretty happy. :Thumbsup: 

Had a troll on the way back in hoping to hit a find a bigger one but no luck.





Some for dinner, some for the smoker and some for the freezer.  Everyone is happy :Thumbsup:

----------


## kukuwai

We are just so bloody lucky with this country of ours, look at all the posts in this forum over the last couple of days.
It doesn't seem to matter where you live... everyone's having a blast !!

As for us we had a fantastic morning out in the bay, it is just primo out there at the moment.
The water is so blue and clear, can see the packs of kingi's easily under the boat.
At one stage we had a 4-5 Ft blue shark come up the chum trail right to the boat causing a lot of excitement with the kids.

As for the fishing we landed a few good sized blue cod and snapper and a couple of gurnard.



My bros daughter caught her biggest fish ever, a lot of hard work getting this to the boat for a 9 year old caught on a baited flasher rig. She wasn't at all concerned at having to release it as only 66cm still pretty happy. :Thumbsup: 

Had a troll on the way back in hoping to hit a find a bigger one but no luck.

Attachment 82046

Attachment 82047

Some for dinner, some for the smoker and some for the freezer.  Everyone is happy :Thumbsup:

----------


## Sarvo

Great stuff guys/gals/kids

We are sure as hell blessed in "Gods own"

----------


## Maca49

Looking good for the morn!

----------


## MSL

> Looking good for the morn!Attachment 82061


Was pretty nice this evening, glassy as, hooked four, landed three and kept one

----------


## Maca49

Early this am, brut lake, now turned to shit.

----------


## distant stalker

> Out with @distantstalker ,my  first cast, much  to his discust . Jammy alright wasnt  even fishing for salmon . Ill take that ! 
> 
> Sent from my SM-J330G using Tapatalk


Then rod in rod holder off doin something else and you hook another one...

----------


## veitnamcam

Finally a legal king !

Shame it was on the longline.

Sent from my SM-A320Y using Tapatalk

----------


## Pengy

First time I heard of one on long line. 
Oh well, it will taste just as good

----------


## Munsey

> Then rod in rod holder off doin something else and you hook another one...


 Oh its ready for picking up .  

Sent from my SM-J330G using Tapatalk

----------


## Munsey

> Finally a legal king !
> 
> Shame it was on the longline.
> 
> Sent from my SM-A320Y using Tapatalk


What did it weigh Cam ?

----------


## veitnamcam

> What did it weigh Cam ?


Didnt weigh it sorry.....was about 1m long.

Sent from my SM-A320Y using Tapatalk

----------


## stingray

> Didnt weigh it sorry.....was about 1m long.
> 
> Sent from my SM-A320Y using Tapatalk


Did better than us 6 cod and kept two of 4 carrots off the hook line the bite shut down about 11 everything went dead quiet! Water filthy. 
Marked three more possible dive sights. Saw one free jumping shark about 2.5 meters long!

----------


## stingray

> Didnt weigh it sorry.....was about 1m long.
> 
> Sent from my SM-A320Y using Tapatalk


Did better than us 6 cod and kept two of 4 carrots off the hook line the bite shut down about 11 everything went dead quiet! Water filthy. 
Marked three more possible dive sights. Saw one free jumping shark about 2.5 meters long!

----------


## MB

Think I'll be out tomorrow after my night shift. It'll be a late start for me, but have to make the most of a little settled weather before it all goes to shit again. At least everyone has stopped moaning about the "drought" and the "heat".

----------


## gadgetman

> Did better than us 6 cod and kept two of 4 carrots off the hook line the bite shut down about 11 everything went dead quiet! Water filthy. 
> Marked three more possible dive sights. Saw one free jumping shark about 2.5 meters long!


Did better than me. My feet are still dry. At least I've had some time to work on gear though.

----------


## gadgetman

> Finally a legal king !
> 
> Shame it was on the longline.
> 
> Sent from my SM-A320Y using Tapatalk


Positive proof they are about. Well done.

----------


## MB

I went, I caught snapper. I came home  :Thumbsup: 

Bloody kahawai were all over it though. One jig, two fish!

----------


## Gapped axe

Good day yesterday, out for 3hours and caught my 7 snapper plus heaps of horse Kahawai which all bar one for dog food went back.Swell been around for a while now so still fa bit lumpy out at 40meter mark, the upside was good SUP surf on the bar

----------


## veitnamcam

Was into big blue at lunch today (floggers were closed monday  :Grin: ) to stock up on some stuff for the forum trip.
End result = have entered(thanks wife) myself and my son into our first ever fishing competition!....and will use all I bought to stock up  :Thumbsup: 
No doubt all fish catching ability will disappear now  :Yaeh Am Not Durnk:

----------


## Beaker

> Was into big blue at lunch today (floggers were closed monday ) to stock up on some stuff for the forum trip.
> End result = have entered(thanks wife) myself and my son into our first ever fishing competition!....and will use all I bought to stock up 
> No doubt all fish catching ability will disappear now


Just curious as to people's fishing techniques, what's your main ways of rigging up and for what?

----------


## veitnamcam

> Was into big blue at lunch today (floggers were closed monday ) to stock up on some stuff for the forum trip.
> End result = have entered(thanks wife) myself and my son into our first ever fishing competition!....and will use all I bought to stock up 
> No doubt all fish catching ability will disappear now





> Just curious as to people's fishing techniques, what's your main ways of rigging up and for what?


For snapper

Ledger rig+ stray-line is my go to....depends on weather/tide sometimes stralyline is not possible with wind against tide etc, sometimes go heavy weight with free floating rig from sinker imitating a set-line but not often....I am an active fisher preferring to be in contact with my hook at all times.

----------


## kukuwai

> Was into big blue at lunch today (floggers were closed monday ) to stock up on some stuff for the forum trip.
> End result = have entered(thanks wife) myself and my son into our first ever fishing competition!....and will use all I bought to stock up 
> No doubt all fish catching ability will disappear now


If its the one on the 17th, i rekon those one day ones are good vc. It puts everyone in a similar area on same day so same conditions. Often no real advantage big boat or small. 

Results in a more even playing field than the multiple day ones where folk are spread over a wider area etc.

Good fun for the kids too and if you enter enough of them you end up winning something (spot or otherwise) that covers the entry for a few more.

Good luck !!

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk

----------


## veitnamcam

> If its the one on the 17th, i rekon those one day ones are good vc. It puts everyone in a similar area on same day so same conditions. Often no real advantage big boat or small. 
> 
> Results in a more even playing field than the multiple day ones where folk are spread over a wider area etc.
> 
> Good fun for the kids too and if you enter enough of them you end up winning something (spot or otherwise) that covers the entry for a few more.
> 
> Good luck !!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


Its the mot rsa one... fri to 1pm sunday.

Sent from my SM-A320Y using Tapatalk

----------


## kukuwai

Haha sweet. I just got a few entry's for that one yesterday too, me, bro and 2 kids. I can't do the one on the 17th as am working that weekend.  Will keep a look out for ya on sun at rsa

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk

----------


## veitnamcam

> Haha sweet. I just got a few entry's for that one yesterday too, me bro and 2 kids. I can't do the one on the 17th as am working that weekend.  Will keep a look out for ya on sun at rsa
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


Whats the one on the 17th?
Why dont they advertise these things!?

Sent from my SM-A320Y using Tapatalk

----------


## kukuwai

The one on the 17th is in nelson its called the snapper cup i think it is run by the dawnbreakers club.

Check out that bigblue facebook page i saw an add on there for it a while ago.

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk

----------


## veitnamcam

> The one on the 17th is in nelson its called the snapper cup i think it is run by the dawnbreakers club.
> 
> Check out that bigblue facebook page i saw an add on there for it a while ago.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


I don't have facebook.
Come say gidday at the weigh in.

Sent from my SM-A320Y using Tapatalk

----------


## R93

Look for the guy with a bandage on his wrist... I reckon it's RSI 

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk

----------


## kukuwai

> I don't have facebook.
> Come say gidday at the weigh in.
> 
> Sent from my SM-A320Y using Tapatalk


I don't have facebook either but for some reason when i google big blue dive and fish on my phone it lets me see their facebook page. Not sure why it must be the way they have it set up.

Will track you down on sunday for sure. As R93 says you should be easy to see with that bandaged up arm 

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk

----------


## veitnamcam

Taking a mate out friday after work....he is under strict instructions not to catch a bigger snapper than me!

Sent from my SM-A320Y using Tapatalk

----------


## Pengy

> Taking a mate out friday after work....he is under strict instructions not to catch a bigger snapper than me!
> 
> Sent from my SM-A320Y using Tapatalk


That would be a foregone conclusion if it was me coming with you  :Wink:  They don't call me Jona for no reason

----------


## veitnamcam

> That would be a foregone conclusion if it was me coming with you  They don't call me Jona for no reason


You just release the keepers is your problem  

Sent from my SM-G390Y using Tapatalk

----------


## veitnamcam

Weather awesome fishing shit....not were they were thats for sure.

Sent from my SM-A320Y using Tapatalk

----------


## veitnamcam

She was pretty hard to get up this morning when the alarm went off thats for sure.
Boy woken boat stuff loaded and out of the shed and we were off.....A little late for ideal launching but we made do.

First spot of the boys choice we sat for 40 min or an hour with the hell burly trail and no bites....up gear and off closer to the area and depth I planned to fish.
How about here he piped up.....was as good as anywhere I figured so a ledger and strayline each were deployed along with shit tonnes of burly.....think Matt Watson with the chipper but all pre chipped

Well shit after over an hour of epic burly trail and no bites at all I was wondering what I had done to deserve this when finally the sealice went to bed  and we got a short bite time.

Boy first with a solid snapper on a Terraki rig....he wanted me to get it in as it kept taking any line he got in but I told him it will get tired first just wind it in when you can and after 5 min or so he had a new pb



Next up he had a fish on and his strayline took off as well so I had to grab it honest!



Another nice snap on my softbait rod/reel set as a strayline. 

Some gurnards,dropped Kahawai  and in a matter of minutes the chilly bin looked not bad at all.




Then just like that the bite stopped and we sat in the rain for a while waiting for tide....well I did my son made a nest up under what little bow my boat has and waited it out till home time....1pm I had had enough and we headed for home.


Sent from my SM-A320Y using Tapatalk

----------


## veitnamcam

Howd you get on today @kukuwai ?

----------


## kukuwai

> Howd you get on today @kukuwai ?


Sounds very similar to you. We left in the dark, fished 1st spot (28m) couldn't get a bite despite 4 flashers and 2 straylines out with heaps of burly. 

Moved to 35m. SW wasn't awesome out there however the fishing improved but it started with grey boys and sea monsters .

Then a couple of nice snaps 12 and 9 pd. Heaps of cod we ended up with our limit on those + a couple of gurnard. Back in at 1pm. 

I looked at tascam this arvo at about 3 and there was only 1knt out there so would have been flat  this arvo. Reckon we might get wet in the morning tho.

Never saw a kahawai. 

Well done to your young fella with his new pb. Plenty of adults would be happy with that fish.



Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk

----------


## veitnamcam

> Sounds very similar to you. We left in the dark, fished 1st spot (28m) couldn't get a bite despite 4 flashers and 2 straylines out with heaps of burly. 
> 
> Moved to 35m. SW wasn't awesome out there however the fishing improved but it started with grey boys and sea monsters .
> 
> Then a couple of nice snaps 12 and 9 pd. Heaps of cod we ended up with our limit on those + a couple of gurnard. Back in at 1pm. 
> 
> I looked at tascam this arvo at about 3 and there was only 1knt out there so would have been flat  this arvo. Reckon we might get wet in the morning tho.
> 
> Never saw a kahawai. 
> ...


Yea odd catching blue cod out in 35-40m over mud bottom lately eh?!
Got a heap of undersized blue cod last night right on the 35m chartline wtf

Sent from my SM-A320Y using Tapatalk

----------


## kukuwai

> Yea odd catching blue cod out in 35-40m over mud bottom lately eh?!
> Got a heap of undersized blue cod last night right on the 35m chartline wtf
> 
> Sent from my SM-A320Y using Tapatalk


Yea i cant remember ever getting that many out there b4 but they make for a bloody tasty dinner. 

We got heaps of undersize ones too but reckon only 1/2 them probably make it back to the bottom.

They have to get past all those undersize kingis !!!

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk

----------


## Shearer

> Yea i cant remember ever getting that many out there b4 but they make for a bloody tasty dinner. 
> 
> We got heaps of undersize ones too but reckon only 1/2 them probably make it back to the bottom.
> 
> They have to get past all those undersize kingis !!!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


Should make the Kingies big and fat.

----------


## kukuwai

> Should make the Kingies big and fat.


They bloody need it !!!
No matter how hard I try lately can't seem to stretch any of them to over 75cm.  :Thumbsup:

----------


## veitnamcam

Well the boy has something to talk about in the playground at school now.



Some cheap kings went at auction one good size bugger went for 10 or 15 bucks!



Also was nice to meet @kukuwai and family 

Sent from my SM-A320Y using Tapatalk

----------


## kukuwai

Likewise VC great to meet you guys also.  Not surprised to hear those creeks were up on your way home, its still pissing down over here !!

Dinner was delicious !! 

Think its the first time we have ever had john dory and groper ( courtesy of dad, brought at the fish auction for $25 ) on the BBQ at the same time.
 @Gibo we have decided your theory about the john dory may be right as there was a small but whole mackeral in its throat when we filleted it.




Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk

----------


## kukuwai

Likewise VC great to meet you guys also.  Not surprised to hear those creeks were up on your way home, its still pissing down over here !!

Dinner was delicious !! 

Think its the first time we have ever had john dory and groper ( courtesy of dad, brought at the fish auction for $25 ) on the BBQ at the same time.
 @Gibo we have decided your theory about the john dory may be right as there was a small but whole mackeral in its throat when we filleted it.




Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk

----------


## Beaker

> Likewise VC great to meet you guys also.  Not surprised to hear those creeks were up on your way home, its still pissing down over here !!
> 
> Dinner was delicious !! 
> 
> Think its the first time we have ever had john dory and groper ( courtesy of dad, brought at the fish auction for $25 ) on the BBQ at the same time.
>  @Gibo we have decided your theory about the john dory may be right as there was a small but whole mackeral in its throat when we filleted it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


"The" best fish in chips I've had, was John dory in tempura batter. Absolutely stunning. 

I think John dory and flat fish, blue cod, king fish, snapper - would be my ranking of fin fish for eating.

----------


## Gibo

Im full frothing for a weekend of marlin and BIG kingis!! Mayor, to Rangas, to White, to Waihau and back  :Thumbsup:

----------


## kukuwai

> Im full frothing for a weekend of marlin and BIG kingis!! Mayor, to Rangas, to White, to Waihau and back


Looking foward to some pictures !! Don't let this happen again..........."I kind of forgot to take pics, thats what ya get when you start the beers at 7am".

----------


## Gibo

Ha ha might even enter the nationals, need to thrash the Mt club  :Wink:

----------


## Munsey

Had to laugh off fishing out wide for Tuna , got a bit lumpy . Managed  Limit of cod & a couple of terriki back in close . 

Sent from my SM-J330G using Tapatalk

----------


## veitnamcam

Took my dad out in my boat Sunday.....not enough water to get his out at applicable times..... as it was I was scraping my keel getting out for about 200m.
Had wanted to get out to big snapper spot but she was a bit lumpy and forcast to turn to shit after lunch so the ol man wasnt too keen in my little boat so we stayed in close and tried to poach @madjon spot but just got absoulty hammered by small kahawai....it was impossible to catch anything else.
3 burly bombs later got the shits and moved out a bit but not far ....another big burly bomb for a couple of mackerel and small Kahawai had got the shits and was winding stuff up to head in close for pannies when finally I caught a half decent snap......so another burly was deployed and more time and bait wasted...headed in tight to a old spot on peppin and got onto the pannies and a few gurnard and some undersize cod with no burly but lots of pilly chunks being biffed over around the top of the tide.



Sent from my SM-A320Y using Tapatalk

----------


## mikee

I seen ya coming back when I was heading the other way  :Grin:

----------


## Danny

Word up @Gibo???



Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk

----------


## Gibo

One free jumper, one huge whale and heaps of missing beer for us. Few kingis at white.  Mates ended up 9-8-6 in three days at Waihau

----------


## mikee

> One free jumper, one huge whale and heaps of missing beer for us. Few kingis at white.  Mates ended up 9-8-6 in three days at Waihau


Did some kind sole save you guys by throwing all the Waikato over the side??

----------


## Gibo

Dont know, we just had empty bottles

----------


## mikee

> Dont know, we just had empty bottles


Ah I see, tipped out then  :Grin:

----------


## 57jl

took  out my mate who just got his diving ticket  on sunday 3 knot northerly wind  rubber baited outside Marsden Point from the 4 post beacon got our snapper limit in 45 minutes drifting down Ruakaka beach then went out by the old woman and threw my mate over board to look for a cray he got 5 in 30 minutes we put 3 back 1 each is all needed for a feed with the fish and 20 scollops each we got inside the Whangarei harbor on the way back to the boat ramp all in all a very relaxing day till i got home to find the neighbours mad cows running around in my bush so went and rounded them up all 3 of them but 1 of them was not keen on leaving and lined me up i slipped trying to get out of the way and got bowled down a steep bank a tree broke my fall but bruised the snot out of 3 my ribs so my day in paradise turned to shit!!

----------


## veitnamcam

> took  out my mate who just got his diving ticket  on sunday 3 knot northerly wind  rubber baited outside Marsden Point from the 4 post beacon got our snapper limit in 45 minutes drifting down Ruakaka beach then went out by the old woman and threw my mate over board to look for a cray he got 5 in 30 minutes we put 3 back 1 each is all needed for a feed with the fish and 20 scollops each we got inside the Whangarei harbor on the way back to the boat ramp all in all a very relaxing day till i got home to find the neighbours mad cows running around in my bush so went and rounded them up all 3 of them but 1 of them was not keen on leaving and lined me up i slipped trying to get out of the way and got bowled down a steep bank a tree broke my fall but bruised the snot out of 3 my ribs so my day in paradise turned to shit!!


Crays and scollops you bloody wanker! :Grin: 
Nice going,I miss my scollops and oysters....strip mined with gps and big surprise they are gone!

----------


## Gibo

> Crays and scollops you bloody wanker!
> Nice going,I miss my scollops and oysters....strip mined with gps and big surprise they are gone!


Dredging full stop should be outlawed

----------


## Gibo

> Crays and scollops you bloody wanker!
> Nice going,I miss my scollops and oysters....strip mined with gps and big surprise they are gone!


Dredging full stop should be outlawed

----------


## veitnamcam

> Dredging full stop should be outlawed


You would have to ban bottom trawling and Danish seining also to have any effect 

Sent from my SM-A320Y using Tapatalk

----------


## veitnamcam

I actually think dredgeing on certain bottom types is fine maybe even benificial.....the one place left in tasman bay with scollops is was and has been relentlessly dredged and its the only place that still has them in any numbers.

Sent from my SM-A320Y using Tapatalk

----------


## Gibo

> You would have to ban bottom trawling and Danish seining also to have any effect 
> 
> Sent from my SM-A320Y using Tapatalk


Yip happy with that  :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## BeeMan

Dredged this beauty up outa Tauranga on Sunday. Tagged n released.

----------


## Mooseman

Nice fish Beeman and D you deserved it in the seas you had to brave.

----------


## Boaraxa

What a cracker !!!! looks like a mill pond to , we are biding our time down here the kingy,s turned up in bluff this year...only a matter of time  :Thumbsup:

----------


## Mooseman

The day they caught was good the next day it was about 3 meter swell.

----------


## MB

Stuck at work today  :Oh Noes:  fishing tomorrow  :Thumbsup: 

Having a dither about whether to go offshore for game fish, weather certainly looks good enough, or play it safe and go for snapper.

----------


## BeeMan

Another 50 points for the club, by catch on a marlin lure.

----------


## Gibo

> Another 50 points for the club, by catch on a marlin lure.Attachment 83363


You should be in by now mate, the Nationals finished days ago!!!!

----------


## BeeMan

Yep finished Saturday night, 500 points for the club. All good fun, seen some new Islands n motored hundreds of miles.

----------


## BeeMan

Picked up 6 of these to eat on the way back on Saturday

----------


## Sarvo

> Picked up 6 of these to eat on the way back on SaturdayAttachment 83392


Naked arse - I never seen such big fishing reels !!!
That would be Whiite Island in background yea ??

----------


## BeeMan

Yeah Sarvo, heading in from White Island, and no we don't shoot elephants with 22s.  :Psmiley:

----------


## andyanimal31

Yep had a great 3 days of motiti and mayor with a couple of kingis dealt to with spears and a few more on live bait.
Pretty exciting as myself been a kingi virgin!
We had Friday sat and sun.
Beautiful fishing days!

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk

----------


## veitnamcam

After a fantastic time last weekend at the top of the south forum fishing trip this morning should have seen me struggling back to the truck with a pack full of veni but best laid plans and all that....slept in then thought I should work on my boats but using them seemed more fun ,especially with a flat sea and no wind.
Waited round for another young fella to be dropped off and we were on the water at midday in the punishing sun and humidity......boys wanted to target big snaps rather than pannies so into the deep we went.
I could have filled 10 firewood trucks and a couple of apple bins with all the debris from 20-30m....  @kukuwai should keep all his rubbish over his side of the bay 

Was slow starting at the top of the tide with a few spikys and kahawai and rat kings then finally some snaps turned up.

Young fellas first snap.





Mini me with a weird look on his face.



We did ok considering time of day for a couple hours then it was time to pull the longline in for....lots of spiky dogs...one nice snap and one gurnard....



Boosted it for the bar I thought I was running late with a deck full of spikys.....big tides and shit it was standing up on the bar! Snuck round the worst of it without stuffing the bow in and we were in to deal to spikeys and gut the rest of the fish.

All in all not bad for a couple of hours in the middle of the day.

Sent from my SM-A320Y using Tapatalk

----------


## mikee

we walked the dogs out Delaware Bay tonight again. Flat calm. Would have been a good evening out on the water. 2 boats went out........just 
Tide was so low it was only knee deep across the inlet, several rays were breaking the surface on their way into the estuary, dogs were keen to investigate bit not me  :Grin:

----------


## veitnamcam

> we walked the dogs out Delaware Bay tonight again. Flat calm. Would have been a good evening out on the water. 2 boats went out........just 
> Tide was so low it was only knee deep across the inlet, several rays were breaking the surface on their way into the estuary, dogs were keen to investigate bit not me


Yep theres some big fuckers there just ask Joe! 
 In my haste not to be late I was about 1/2 hour early and the current running out with the lazy swell running in meant big standing pressure waves around 2m high but only 3-4m apart with lots of current.....the kind of thing that sinks little boats like mine!
I have not seen it like that before and as you know I have been out of there a couple of times.
I had enough water just to sneak around the worst of it but got air all the same.
The bar/mouth and channel have changed after the storm surge and if this is the new normal then caution for all.

----------


## deer243

Today from all reports things  were awesome out in the bay. Mate caught 12 snapper, biggest 20lb/ My other mate who went out same time but fished in a kayaka beat him with a 22lber.  Weighting them after they were in a couple of guys in a double canoe came in with a 17lber and a good kingfish and some other boat had a good haul of snapper up to 15lb.   Seems like the big ones were out there in numbers today and not too deep

----------


## veitnamcam

> Today from all reports things  were awesome out in the bay. Mate caught 12 snapper, biggest 20lb/ My other mate who went out same time but fished in a kayaka beat him with a 22lber.  Weighting them after they were in a couple of guys in a double canoe came in with a 17lber and a good kingfish and some other boat had a good haul of snapper up to 15lb.   Seems like the big ones were out there in numbers today and not too deep


My dad and uncle had a bloody good morning in golden bay too by the looks 10 snap and two decent kings in the pic he sent me before we were even on the water.

----------


## kukuwai

@VC don't worry mate there's still shitloads if firewood over this side of the bay too 

Every beach, sandspit and bay looks like this. No doubt these big tides will get it all floating again !!

Sad thing I've noticed over the last couple of days is the thousands of dead cockles washing up on the tide line.

All the tidal flats have a layer of sediment over them in places an inch or so deep. I'm no expert but I'm picking that's got something to do with it.

Well done to all on the fishing front. I can't wait to get back out there. Too much work bloody tourists have no respect for weekends 

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk

----------


## veitnamcam

> @VC don't worry mate there's still shitloads if firewood over this side of the bay too 
> 
> Every beach, sandspit and bay looks like this. No doubt these big tides will get it all floating again !!
> 
> Sad thing I've noticed over the last couple of days is the thousands of dead cockles washing up on the tide line.
> 
> All the tidal flats have a layer of sediment over them in places an inch or so deep. I'm no expert but I'm picking that's got something to do with it.
> 
> Well done to all on the fishing front. I can't wait to get back out there. Too much work bloody tourists have no respect for weekends 
> ...


That is a real shame! the cockle beds over there were/are? a fantastic resource.....far better than any over this side of the bay.
That sediment run off from Forestry/Farming and subdivision has a lot to answer for in Tasman bay  :Oh Noes:  Golden bay is heading the same way just slower.

----------


## mikee

> That is a real shame! the cockle beds over there were/are? a fantastic resource.....far better than any over this side of the bay.
> That sediment run off from Forestry/Farming and subdivision has a lot to answer for in Tasman bay  Golden bay is heading the same way just slower.



We have noticed a thick layer of sludge over the sand out delaware bay after the last storms, thick and gluggy and slippery as all hell.

----------


## veitnamcam

> We have noticed a thick layer of sludge over the sand out delaware bay after the last storms, thick and gluggy and slippery as all hell.


 :Oh Noes:  not good for the scollop recovery either.....on the plus side the water has cleared up finally.

----------


## Gibo

Night time marlin

----------


## sambnz

Awesome!

----------


## mrs dundee

Good one, be no fishing here the rivers are dirty.

----------


## Gibo

Was buzzy as. Full blood red sunset with lightning! Pissed as too  :Yaeh Am Not Durnk:

----------


## Danny

Too much @Gibo. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## BeeMan

Nice one Gibo, on a livie was it.  :Thumbsup:

----------


## veitnamcam

> Night time marlin
> Attachment 83978


Shit hot!

Sent from my SM-A320Y using Tapatalk

----------


## Shootm

A couple of pics from today.








Was a good day out but water colour wasnt great and made it a bit challenging.

----------


## veitnamcam

> A couple of pics from today.
> 
> Attachment 84052
> Attachment 84053
> Attachment 84054
> Attachment 84055
> Attachment 84056
> Attachment 84057
> 
> Was a good day out but water colour wasn’t great and made it a bit challenging.


Good day out by the looks  :Cool: 

Salt ice is your freind and water is your enemy  :Wink:

----------


## Wildman

> A couple of pics from today.
> 
> Attachment 84052
> Attachment 84053
> Attachment 84054
> Attachment 84055
> Attachment 84056
> Attachment 84057
> 
> Was a good day out but water colour wasnt great and made it a bit challenging.


Was this the DA charter? I bloody well forgot

Sent from my SM-G900I using Tapatalk

----------


## Shootm

> Was this the DA charter? I bloody well forgot


Yeah mate

----------


## Gibo

> Nice one Gibo, on a livie was it.


Yeah mate. Dropped one on a lure and another on a bait earlier in the day. Stoked to see it swim off strong too. Picked up a new tiagra 50w for our efforts

----------


## Sarvo

We have Orca in front of our place this morning
Mail Boat with about 60 Tourists on it getting a good sight
Think its 3 adults with calf's (maybe 2)
If they looking for Flounder - they wont stay to long

----------


## kukuwai

> We have Orca in front of our place this morning
> Mail Boat with about 60 Tourists on it getting a good sight
> Think its 3 adults with calf's (maybe 2)
> If they looking for Flounder - they wont stay to long


Usually when they are in close over here they are after stingrays !!

----------


## veitnamcam

Another bloody good weekend with bloody good mates met threw this forum.

Invited early in the week to  Stingrays spot it was a tough call weather to go fishing or hunting with a marginal forcast ........so of course I arrived Friday night to meet the penguin and the ray....the lads had done ok in the lull before the storm and we ate thing's and solved most of the worlds problems over a beer or 5.

Alarm off at 2 hours before  light and she was blowing!...no howling !past the batch so thank f Joe made the call to go back to bed.
I fully expected to have a camp day sat  but it dropped off enough and sneeking out round the coast  was pretty good.


Sent from my SM-A320Y using Tapatalk

----------


## veitnamcam

Up into cover a mussel harvester was doin its thing  so we thought we would be pretty dumb not to try there .... she was still pretty gusty and windy  and it took a few drifts and sets of the ankor to get a hold.....eventually we got a hold on the anchor and fished. ....me first on board with a pannie brim but nothing to skite about.....we found small micro jigs baited with tiny silvers of filleted pilchards on the assist hooks deadly......unfortunately they just didnt catch fish without those tiny bits of pilly on there.





Hey look over there!



Sent from my SM-A320Y using Tapatalk

----------


## veitnamcam

A fun day catching (NI Snapper) some nice panni brim and more juvinile snapper than I have ever caught before .... has to be the  jigs .

Sent from my SM-A320Y using Tapatalk

----------


## veitnamcam

More  to come tommorow night 

Sent from my SM-A320Y using Tapatalk

----------


## BeeMan

Two at a time, pretty good for jigging. Nice eating snapper. Yumyum

----------


## veitnamcam

Eventually the burly run out and we headed off to set my flounder net in a bay and grab a feed of mussles then headed back to the batch for the filleting and tea. 
I cooked up a wee treat of veni back steak and Portobello mushrooms with a blue cheese sauce drizzled over all and Joe knocked up another batch of his legendary marinated mussels....beers drunk and problems solved it was off to bed and up at sparrows.
Off to pick up the net for a couple of nice big flounder and we were off to a good start.....right up untill the net ended up wrapped around the prop! bloody nets.
While I cut that off a mate came over for a yarn.....he hadnt done very well yesterday with only one spotty and we all headed off into the wild blue yonder.



Jigged for kings at the pass  but nothing doing there.



Then back down the coast to set a hookline    and drop Joe on his secret rock he had been saving for forum trip and @R93....see ya in half an hour he said as he flopped over the side and bugger me he was back up in 5 min saying "na its shit mate" but his catch bag full of crays said otherwise! Big smiles all round. I cheekily said " That wasn't half an hour get back down there and find me some oysters! "



Hookline pulled for some nice snapper and gurnard with one big fella on there.



Chilly bin full, it was time to head for home  with  a light following sea. All in all a bloody good morning



Thanks again Joe. Bloody awesome.


Sent from my SM-A320Y using Tapatalk

----------


## Pengy

That's what happens when Jona buggers off home due to work commitments  :Thumbsup:

----------


## kukuwai

> Eventually the burly run out and we headed off to set my flounder net in a bay and grab a feed of mussles then headed back to the batch for the filleting and tea. 
> I cooked up a wee treat of veni back steak and Portobello mushrooms with a blue cheese sauce drizzled over all and Joe knocked up another batch of his legendary marinated mussels....beers drunk and problems solved it was off to bed and up at sparrows.
> Off to pick up the net for a couple of nice big flounder and we were off to a good start.....right up untill the net ended up wrapped around the prop! bloody nets.
> While I cut that off a mate came over for a yarn.....he hadnt done very well yesterday with only one spotty and we all headed off into the wild blue yonder.
> 
> 
> 
> Jigged for kings at the pass  but nothing doing there.
> 
> ...


Well that's a whole lot better than we have been getting on over here VC good stuff.

Went out early yesterday in a mates boat up from CHCH. Got hammered by the SE and the grayboys !!

Done 60 odd km in dads boat way out off Tonga Is today looking for tuna but only found kahawai.

Good time catching up with mates tho. Just not doing so well on the target species 

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk

----------


## veitnamcam

> Well that's a whole lot better than we have been getting on over here VC good stuff.
> 
> Went out early yesterday in a mates boat up from CHCH. Got hammered by the SE and the grayboys !!
> 
> Done 60 odd km in dads boat way out off Tonga Is today looking for tuna but only found kahawai.
> 
> Good time catching up with mates tho. Just not doing so well on the target species 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


That water looks a lot clearer/bluer than over our way at the moment...still murky green here.

----------


## kukuwai

> That water looks a lot clearer/bluer than over our way at the moment...still murky green here.


That picture was taken out past the 40m mark. Its blue out there but not so much along the coast !!

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk

----------


## stingray

Wicked weekend ..shit weather great weather beer epic tucker and wonderful company
Shit weather
Mussel barge ..then VC started into the brim ..


Then as you have seen lures catch fisherman and spotties... Enough said ....except ...sorry @Shearer the bloody thing has its advsndages after all......I was wrong ...mate I'm ...mate I'm.....sorry ....lures do catch snapper / brim ..any way look over there oyster lines

Then Sunday ...kingi day 


Wicked currents 200 foot holes but a lack of bait and predators saw us plus 5 other boats frustrated

----------


## Shearer

> Wicked weekend ..shit weather great weather beer epic tucker and wonderful company
> Shit weatherAttachment 84481
> Mussel barge ..then VC started into the brim ..
> Attachment 84482
> Attachment 84483
> Then as you have seen lures catch fisherman and spotties... Enough said ....except ...sorry @Shearer the bloody thing has its advsndages after all......I was wrong ...mate I'm ...mate I'm.....sorry ....lures do catch snapper / brim ..any way look over there oyster lines
> Attachment 84485
> Then Sunday ...kingi day 
> Attachment 84486
> ...


Good on ya @stingray. Sounds like you made the most of a pretty marginal weekend.
Just to set the record straight, I don't think lures are the be all and end all of fishing.
I do my share of bait fishing (dead and live) but I will always start with a lure as I enjoy the more "active" way of fishing. If I am not having any joy, sure I will go to bait and see if that makes a difference. If I have room, I will put a bait out and lure fish at the same time - best of both worlds.
PS. Those spotties will take a lot of beating. :Thumbsup:

----------


## BeeMan

Busy boys, I'm envious. Good haul.   :Thumbsup:

----------


## Gibo

Back into the marlin tomorrow for three days  :Thumbsup:  Its worse than crack this caper!! New hooks, lures and a new reel to add to the mix this weekend!! yeeeeeowwww!!!!!!

----------


## kukuwai

> Back into the marlin tomorrow for three days  Its worse than crack this caper!! New hooks, lures and a new reel to add to the mix this weekend!! yeeeeeowwww!!!!!! 
> 
> Attachment 84579


Shit you shouldn't need a big boat like that...i heard they are only 1800m out

Good luck.. nice photo !

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk

----------


## Gibo

> Shit you shouldn't need a big boat like that...i heard they are only 1800m out
> 
> Good luck.. nice photo !
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


Im taking a contiki!!  :Psmiley:

----------


## veitnamcam

Keep ya Polaroids on guys and girls.



Sent from my SM-G390Y using Tapatalk

----------


## Beaker

> Keep ya Polaroids on guys and girls.
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G390Y using Tapatalk


Hopefully not a personal pic?

----------


## veitnamcam

> Hopefully not a personal pic?


No

Sent from my SM-G390Y using Tapatalk

----------


## Pengy

> Keep ya Polaroids on guys and girls.
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G390Y using Tapatalk



I darn near puked when I saw that....thanks  :Wtfsmilie:

----------


## veitnamcam

> I darn near puked when I saw that....thanks


Having had many smaller bits of steel and grit cut from my eyes over the years it didnt make me happy to look at either!

Sent from my SM-A320Y using Tapatalk

----------


## BeeMan

Go Gibo, tight lines.   :Psmiley:

----------


## MB

Good day yesterday, best of the bunch in pictures below. 

Kingfish came home after a long fight on light gear. Snapper was caught in 8 metres of water on a soft bait, so a sweet release  :Thumbsup:

----------


## Chur Bay

Out of Raglan on Sunday

----------


## veitnamcam

Nice fish :Cool: 

I havent had a rod in my hand for a while but have been floundering a bit.

----------


## kukuwai

Spent a while with the surf caster in hand today, upper SI west coast. 

Got plenty of kahawai, mostly released but kept 1 for tea.

Still waiting on the first west coast beach caught snapper, its getting closer tho 


Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk

----------


## Beaker

Daughters first fish on the boat.
Brought it in herself, and then wanted to watch the gills being removed.... 


And view going out.

----------


## kukuwai

> Daughters first fish on the boat.
> Brought it in herself, and then wanted to watch the gills being removed.... 
> Attachment 85156
> 
> And view going out.
> Attachment 85157


Great stuff, im sure there will be many more !!

Its the 'peoples fish' too i see

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk

----------


## veitnamcam

Never ceases to amaze me just how much weed a net can catch in a matter of minutes.


Sent from my SM-A320Y using Tapatalk

----------


## mikee

You should have gone to Delaware they were dragnetting flounders there from the channel at low tide

----------


## veitnamcam

> You should have gone to Delaware they were dragnetting flounders there from the channel at low tide


Much flounder/weed? Seen people there doing it a few times but they only got a couple when I have seen them.

Sent from my SM-A320Y using Tapatalk

----------


## mikee

> Much flounder/weed? Seen people there doing it a few times but they only got a couple when I have seen them.
> 
> Sent from my SM-A320Y using Tapatalk


not that I could see as we walked across to the western side, wandered out and the across the outlet then down the beach and back across the eastern side, few rays though i counted 6-7 coming up the mouth (their fins were breaking the surface)

----------


## madjon_

> You should have gone to Delaware they were dragnetting flounders there from the channel at low tide


They catch some BIG stingrays too.when I launched oneday two drags ended releaseing rays.

----------


## MB

Out wide tomorrow with my regular fishing buddy* on his boat. Well do some deep drops for bluenose/hapuka/broadbill, then troll back for marlin.

In all honesty, I get more of a buzz from casting softies at snapper in the shallows from my ski, but you cant turn opportunities like this down.



*I shot four rabbits at his place tonight, so got some brownie points.

----------


## 7mmwsm

Something a bit different today.

----------


## stingray

As seen on TV .. @Shearer down at F/pass chucking poppers off the rocks chasing kings ..met me at Okiwi good Friday mid day ...out to VCs spot to dig some carrots
 @Shearer on the bait ..the line of death 3 hooks ..two carrots at a time


result



Rest ..just cool photos



Huge horse kaiwhai 60 plus a sharked burley pot ...then 20+ years in the making ..I get a snapper under a school of feeding kaiwhai..... On a fucking lure .. @Shearer take a bow you win ...

Finally what are these ...blue bottles have long tenticles these are just flat we buggers ...juvies?

More to follow but huge cheers to shearer for his humor. What afternoon of absolute memorises

----------


## veitnamcam

I chucked the flounder net out Sunday evening...got some nasty gumboot chafing from wading along the net clearing weed.

Sent from my SM-A320Y using Tapatalk

----------


## 7mmwsm

> I chucked the flounder net out Sunday evening...got some nasty gumboot chafing from wading along the net clearing weed.
> 
> Sent from my SM-A320Y using Tapatalk


Tried dive boots?

----------


## veitnamcam

> Tried dive boots?


Might be the go yea. Just try and stay out of the deep mud.

Sent from my SM-A320Y using Tapatalk

----------


## Munsey

@Shearer . Cannals seem to be fishing ok , but as always  most Salmon where caught yesterday  :Sad: .  Monday caught 3 in a row on Salmon eggs (glow bugs) only one was a keeper at 2 kg , then it went quiet .

----------


## kukuwai

The lower end of tasman bay seems to be chocker with brim at the moment. Dont need to go far at all !!

Took a boat load of kids out yesterday and lost count of how many we landed. Not much time for fishing or photos for me just frantically unhooking/releasing fish , baiting hooks etc.

Great fun had by all. Did manage to snap off a couple of pictures.
 @7mmwsm what an awesome little fish that hammerhead. Just showed it to my kids they loved it 

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk

----------


## veitnamcam

> The lower end of tasman bay seems to be chocker with brim at the moment. Dont need to go far at all !!
> 
> Took a boat load of kids out yesterday and lost count of how many we landed. Not much time for fishing or photos for me just frantically unhooking/releasing fish , baiting hooks etc.
> 
> Great fun had by all. Did manage to snap off a couple of pictures.
>  @7mmwsm what an awesome little fish that hammerhead. Just showed it to my kids they loved it 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


How deep were ya fishing ?

Sent from my SM-A320Y using Tapatalk

----------


## kukuwai

> How deep were ya fishing ?
> 
> Sent from my SM-A320Y using Tapatalk


@vc we were 10m off kina. However there were lots of boats inside us and those i talked to at the ramp had all caught well. 

Dad has been out twice in the last week fishing 7m off mckee and mapua and doing well there too.

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk

----------


## veitnamcam

> @vc we were 10m off kina. However there were lots of boats inside us and those i talked to at the ramp had all caught well. 
> 
> Dad has been out twice in the last week fishing 7m off mckee and mapua and doing well there too.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


Cheers.

Sent from my SM-A320Y using Tapatalk

----------


## Shearer

> As seen on TV .. @Shearer down at F/pass chucking poppers off the rocks chasing kings ..met me at Okiwi good Friday mid day ...out to VCs spot to dig some carrots
>  @Shearer on the bait ..the line of death 3 hooks ..two carrots at a time
> Attachment 85198
> Attachment 85198
> result
> Attachment 85199
> Attachment 85200
> 
> Rest ..just cool photos
> ...


Cheers @stingray. It was indeed an afternoon to remember. Great weather, great fishing and great company. It's just a shame I couldn't have stayed longer.
The "3 hook line of death" was in action too counter your approach of "3 rods with one hook each". :Grin: 
Also great to see that lure has paid off for you. I am of course on a mission to educate the south island snapper into realising that they should be eating them and have come up with another cunning plan to hopefully "lure" them into it.

----------


## deer243

My mate been going out of delaware in his small tinny quite abit over the last 3 weeks . Got his quote of good snapper everytime hes been out, normally fishing with a mate. Best result was left at 7am from cablebay and back on dry land at 9am with 20 rod caught snapper and couple of trevelly. They thick as not far of the reef, 20mins of burley and its all on

----------


## Shearer

Cod seem to like lures. This fish was 37cm long. It wasn't supposed to eat that lure.

----------


## MB

Another day (Monday), another Northland pannie. Glad I got out before the weather hit!

----------


## Beaker

A "play date" today.


Me, afternoon off work. My daughter, school holidays. The boy school holiday's, his dad fireman, and day off - all gold. And they caught heaps, good afternoon = good call on afternoon off work!

----------


## veitnamcam

> A "play date" today.
> Attachment 85999
> 
> Me, afternoon off work. My daughter, school holidays. The boy school holiday's, his dad fireman, and day off - all gold. And they caught heaps, good afternoon = good call on afternoon off work!


Excellent!

----------


## Shearer

> A "play date" today.
> Attachment 85999
> 
> Me, afternoon off work. My daughter, school holidays. The boy school holiday's, his dad fireman, and day off - all gold. And they caught heaps, good afternoon = good call on afternoon off work!


Good to see the young fella has a drink on hand too. :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## veitnamcam

Nice haul of Flounder this morning.

First mate on the winch.....still needs a bit more weight behind him 

Sent from my SM-A320Y using Tapatalk

----------


## BeeMan

Jeez @veitnamcam  ya make my mouth water, nice haul of flounder.

----------


## Pengy

Shame about the crap sea conditions

----------


## veitnamcam

> Jeez @veitnamcam  ya make my mouth water, nice haul of flounder.


Yep they are good but by the time October and the snapper comes around the wife is pretty sick of them :Wink:

----------


## Beaker

> Yep they are good but by the time October and the snapper comes around the wife is pretty sick of them


You could swap to eating chicken........  :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## veitnamcam

> You could swap to eating chicken........


or not.

----------


## mawzer308

Nice work​ mate how do you catch them? We used to make water proof spotlights and spear them.

----------


## veitnamcam

> Nice work​ mate how do you catch them? We used to make water proof spotlights and spear them.


With a net mate,I have tried spotlighting this estuary but it is not very suited, current is too fast and water too dirty to see them most of the time....there is a couple of other estuarys fairly close by that spear alright tho I must get out for another go at one of those.

----------


## veitnamcam

She's a fickle mistress ol mother nature.
Out for a flounder this morning..."my" spot was already taken so i set close by and end result was a net wrapped up from end to end. One ray and one flounder both realeased 
As always what a difference a day can make 

Sent from my SM-A320Y using Tapatalk

----------


## kukuwai

> She's a fickle mistress ol mother nature.
> 
> As always what a difference a day can make 
> 
> Sent from my SM-A320Y using Tapatalk


So true that statement VC.  Fishing is the one thing that illustrates that to me the most.

I have a mate whos pretty good at getting those rays outa nets. He just grabs them by the eye sockets and methodically untangles them always gives me the hebe geebies !!

Well done on the day before's catch there's some nice size ones in there.  



Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk

----------


## veitnamcam

> So true that statement VC.  Fishing is the one thing that illustrates that to me the most.
> 
> I have a mate whos pretty good at getting those rays outa nets. He just grabs them by the eye sockets and methodically untangles them always gives me the hebe geebies !!
> 
> Well done on the day before's catch there's some nice size ones in there.  
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


Oh yea just when you think you have everything sussed you get the curve ball...its what keeps you going out.
I used to bring 1000-1200mm wide rays into the 10 footer regularly either in tbe net or line caught.
I dont do that anymore after hearing @stingrays story a few times.

Sent from my SM-A320Y using Tapatalk

----------


## veitnamcam

> Oh yea just when you think you have everything sussed you get the curve ball...its what keeps you going out.
> I used to bring 1000-1200mm wide rays into the 10 footer regularly either in tbe net or line caught.
> I dont do that anymore after hearing @stingrays story a few times.
> 
> Sent from my SM-A320Y using Tapatalk


Reminds me of one of the few times I have got @mikee out in my boats, leaky 40year old riveted 10ft parkercraft 3-4 mile off off rabbit island in a very light swell and I catch a shark, forget what species but it was big enough for mike to say "dont bring that bloody thing in here!" or words to that effect, threw  skillfull angling I manged to drop it near the boat  :ORLY:  only for Mikee to catch it two mins later...."its your problem now mate!" :Grin: 

For some reason @mikee doesnt come fishing with me anymore despite many invites. :Wtfsmilie:

----------


## mikee

> Reminds me of one of the few times I have got @mikee out in my boats, leaky 40year old riveted 10ft parkercraft 3-4 mile off off rabbit island in a very light swell and I catch a shark, forget what species but it was big enough for mike to say "dont bring that bloody thing in here!" or words to that effect, threw  skillfull angling I manged to drop it near the boat  only for Mikee to catch it two mins later...."its your problem now mate!"
> 
> For some reason @mikee doesnt come fishing with me anymore despite many invites.


Its not the company its really the fact i struggle to get my shit together most of the time.

----------


## hotbarrels

Spending a couple of days at Lake Tarawera for the school holidays. I haven't been trout fishing for probably 20 years. Took my wife and two boys out on a borrowed boat for an evening jigging (didn't know you could do the for trout??) and bugger me if the wife didn't catch one on her fist drop!! Nice 450mm fish to boot. Wife got all remorseful and wanted to throw it back ......... told her she could throw the next one back. She caught the only fish.

----------


## BeeMan

Bloody good life,  :Psmiley:    hunting yesterday,  fishing Today. A good eater Kingi.

----------


## veitnamcam

Yesterday. Bloody rays have destroyed my net the last two times.

Sent from my SM-A320Y using Tapatalk

----------


## Shearer

Those are good looking fish VC.

----------


## Pengy

> Those are good looking fish VC.


I am getting worried about you. Is the wife still away  :Wink:

----------


## Shearer

Not really my type those ones @Pengy. Prefer a groper to flounder.

----------


## Blisters

watching this guy swim around at my feet, threw him a few pillys which he hoovered up and what do you know next one had a 8/0 in it.... 8kg momoi 40lb trace 83cm kingi. Baitrunners desperate for a service now though hah! Got a cool little video of his mate hoovering up pilchards after he got dealt with but cant post vids

----------


## veitnamcam

Anyone want to come with in the morning?
Target gurnard and maybe some brim.

Sent from my SM-A320Y using Tapatalk

----------


## Chur Bay

Got this last week up at whangaroa. Drifting a livey in the entrance. Stoked as it's my best from that spot. Too many bust offs

----------


## Shearer

> Attachment 86343 watching this guy swim around at my feet, threw him a few pillys which he hoovered up and what do you know next one had a 8/0 in it.... 8kg momoi 40lb trace 83cm kingi. Baitrunners desperate for a service now though hah! Got a cool little video of his mate hoovering up pilchards after he got dealt with but cant post vids


Great stuff. Best fun you can have fishing is a kingie off the rocks.

----------


## veitnamcam

Took the boy out for a couple of hours this morning. Weather wasnt very inspiring but found a massive bait ball and big donky kahawai smashing bait on the surface... 
Big feckers like they were put up a great fight on the soft bait gear but I quickly get bored of catching and releasing kahawai so moved off a bit and burlyed up for some gurnard and pannies hopefully.....fishing was slow with a overtired end of school holidays sulky kid 
We got some gurnard and kahawai and cuda sitting in the swell and patches of drizzel....I kept one Kahawai for fresh bait tho that didnt help at all and one other bled for the smoker and a cuda for bait and 9 fat gurnard.




Sent from my SM-A320Y using Tapatalk

----------


## ROKTOY

> Anyone want to come with in the morning?
> Target gurnard and maybe some brim.
> 
> Sent from my SM-A320Y using Tapatalk


Any other weekend and I would have taken you up on that offer.

----------


## veitnamcam

> Any other weekend and I would have taken you up on that offer.


There will be another weekend.

Sent from my SM-A320Y using Tapatalk

----------


## Gibo

> Attachment 86343 watching this guy swim around at my feet, threw him a few pillys which he hoovered up and what do you know next one had a 8/0 in it.... 8kg momoi 40lb trace 83cm kingi. Baitrunners desperate for a service now though hah! Got a cool little video of his mate hoovering up pilchards after he got dealt with but cant post vids


Any kingi off the bricks is well earned! Well done

----------


## BeeMan

FISHING TOMORROW..... shit yeah its a 5 knot variable    :Thumbsup:

----------


## veitnamcam

Dad was kind enough to send me a picture of a snapper he caught this morning while I was working :Omg:

----------


## Beaker

Boys fishing/birthday trip for the next 3 days - beginning at about 1000 tomorrow... .
I think I may have issues sleeping tonight....  :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## Gibo

Gona have another crack at the big kingi that gave me the slip last Friday morning. So lucky to be able to head off for work a couple of hours early and be into kingis from the shore in the harbour. Casting casting casting is where its at  :Thumbsup:

----------


## Danny

> Gona have another crack at the big kingi that gave me the slip last Friday morning. So lucky to be able to head off for work a couple of hours early and be into kingis from the shore in the harbour. Casting casting casting is where its at


Nice son! A running commentary as the first strike ensues please!!?!
Another nice day - should be back out there meself.

----------


## Gibo

Cracker bloody morning alright! Bait jumping around everywhere!!! Alas no takers on the big stick baits. I’ll be back!

----------


## BeeMan

5 knot variable today, YAHOOOO   :Thumbsup:   Fish for dinner.

----------


## veitnamcam

You lucky barstards fishing during the week when the weather is mint are doing my head in!
Screw you guys see how many rays and weed I get in the morning!...yea read em an weep fellas !

----------


## madjon_

4 hrs flat calm at Delaware for one xxs gurnard.
2weeks ago you could have walked across the Kahawai and bait,today nothing.

----------


## veitnamcam

> 4 hrs flat calm at Delaware for one xxs gurnard.
> 2weeks ago you could have walked across the Kahawai and bait,today nothing.


Dad did well yestey morning with some pannies and some nice snapper just north of there.....oddly he only got a couple gurnard which usually at this time in that area would be the main catch. Still no hard frosts yet tho....good for flounder and stingrays :Thumbsup:

----------


## veitnamcam

> Dad did well yestey morning with some pannies and some nice snapper just north of there.....oddly he only got a couple gurnard which usually at this time in that area would be the main catch. Still no hard frosts yet tho....good for flounder and stingrays


Actually you old retired buggers should hook up for fishing.

----------


## madjon_

This time last year was limiting on grunters,maybe next week.

----------


## stingray

I live the best life , cheers VC ..I love fresh flaties 


Now off to give them the bad news!

----------


## veitnamcam

I really wanted to head off for a snapper fish with Stingray this morning but the forecast was shit for where I wanted to go....typical.

Anyway we still caught fish and the weather was mint.



Sent from my SM-A320Y using Tapatalk

----------


## stingray

The old chap from next door passes on his thanks, he looked at some at the market the other day and wonder where the good ones were ...now he knows!! ( his words ) from an old fisherman to you VC, bloody well done and a huge thank you!

----------


## veitnamcam

Oh yes MPI came for a look as we landed, all good of course and they seemed like nice chaps not all officious and stuff,good to see them there it is a popular spot.

----------


## Shearer

Eggs on toast anyone?

They seemed too good to just throw away. Anyone got any suggestions on the best use for them?

----------


## veitnamcam

> Eggs on toast anyone?
> Attachment 87018
> They seemed too good to just throw away. Anyone got any suggestions on the best use for them?


On toast :Thumbsup: 
Carefull on eating a lot at once, I did that once at a function and found them too rich for my system  :Oh Noes:

----------


## Shearer

How do you prepare them? I assume you cook them to some degree.

----------


## veitnamcam

> How do you prepare them? I assume you cook them to some degree.


Im pretty sure they were raw when I had em.

----------


## Beaker

> Eggs on toast anyone?
> Attachment 87018
> They seemed too good to just throw away. Anyone got any suggestions on the best use for them?


Crackers only or - depending on your taste, crackers and cream cheese.

----------


## Beaker

> How do you prepare them? I assume you cook them to some degree.


No!


Raw

----------


## Shearer

Ok. I'll give them a crack. If I don't like them I'm sure they will make great burley. I have 2 ice cream containers of them.
Maybe try smoking some too.

----------


## BeeMan

How about stick a needle in cotton through each one and make a necklace for the Mrs.   :Pacman:

----------


## Shearer

I have just suggested that but she's not keen.

----------


## Lore

Has anybody here had a cast into the Beachlands bay.  Going to chuck a line in off the beach behind a house I'm minding to the West of the wharf at the weekend.

----------


## Shearer

A fat salmon from the canals last week. Not pretty but very tasty.

Fishing was good. Landed 4 brown trout, 3 rainbows and 11 salmon. All but one of the salmon were between 6 and 12lb.

----------


## veitnamcam

> A fat salmon from the canals last week. Not pretty but very tasty.
> Attachment 87287
> Fishing was good. Landed 4 brown trout, 3 rainbows and 11 salmon. All but one of the salmon were between 6 and 12lb.


Sounds bloody epic! how many hours casting for that result?

----------


## Shearer

I lost count at about 100,000 casts  :Grin:

----------


## Gibo

> I lost count at about 100,000 casts


Out of interest what lures are you casting? Tried any smaller stick baits?

----------


## Shearer

> Out of interest what lures are you casting? Tried any smaller stick baits?


Funny you should say that @Gibo. The last two fish I caught (a brown and a nice salmon) were on a stick. First time I had tried one. The others were caught 50/50 on soft baits and sliver spoons. Fishing was pretty hot and cold. 3 fish in a couple of hours then nothing for half a day.

----------


## Gibo

> Funny you should say that @Gibo. The last two fish I caught (a brown and a nice salmon) were on a stick. First time I had tried one. The others were caught 50/50 on soft baits and sliver spoons. Fishing was pretty hot and cold. 3 fish in a couple of hours then nothing for half a day.


Cool!! What size/brand and were they floating or sinking?

----------


## Shearer

Geezze @Gibo. I can't go giving away all my secrets.

----------


## Gibo

> Geezze @Gibo. I can't go giving away all my secrets.


Yes I get that. Must be quite competitive the old salmon fishing aye?  :Grin:

----------


## veitnamcam

I thought all the rain of late and quite a bit of a drop in water temp and clarity in the last couple of weeks might have put off the flounder a bit but no.
Still catching very well thanks.



Happy Neighbors today 

Sent from my SM-A320Y using Tapatalk

----------


## veitnamcam

Well that lot of snow and icy rain has definitely done it....struggled to catch a feed of flounder today.

Sent from my SM-A320Y using Tapatalk

----------


## Gibo

Where do they go Cam?

----------


## Danny

> I thought all the rain of late and quite a bit of a drop in water temp and clarity in the last couple of weeks might have put off the flounder a bit but no.
> Still catching very well thanks.
> 
> 
> 
> Happy Neighbors today 
> 
> Sent from my SM-A320Y using Tapatalk


Oh I love flounder, it just so happens that Im down your way in July

----------


## veitnamcam

> Where do they go Cam?


I think they head deeper out in the bay to the warmer salteyer water, I dont have a thermometer but the estuary water at the mo is not much above freezing going by my hands and one wet gumboot  :Grin: .
Definitely when it is cold and fresh like this(fresh water on top of salt water) I do better with a net set way down a channel in quite deep (one or two meters) water where as a few weeks ago I would set as far up a channel as i could possibly get and most of my net on land to stay within the nets/channels rules.

Thats the end of the really good catches now but it will improve again if we get a spell of no rain/snow.

----------


## Pengy

> Well that lot of snow and icy rain has definitely done it....struggled to catch a feed of flounder today.
> 
> Sent from my SM-A320Y using Tapatalk


At least the dog stayed where she was meant to be this time

----------


## Beaker

We'll it was fishing today, not tomorrow.....
Was a wee bit chilli to.....

And even talked work as well.  :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## Wildman

Got out from Wanganui today. Lots of little snapper and a few other bits and pieces. The guys with bigger boats did well out wider by all accounts. 

Sent from my F5321 using Tapatalk

----------


## veitnamcam

> We'll it was fishing today, not tomorrow.....
> Was a wee bit chilli to.....Attachment 88551
> 
> And even talked work as well.





> Got out from Wanganui today. Lots of little snapper and a few other bits and pieces. The guys with bigger boats did well out wider by all accounts. 
> 
> Sent from my F5321 using Tapatalk


Talking work is a punishable offence!

literally every bastard i can think of has been out in this mid week high except me!!!
Im almost glad it is going to be shit this weekend tho the wife is working as always and I have a trailer to build so I have a boat for snapper season.
Boat ownership ay :XD:

----------


## veitnamcam

Unbelievably I think I might have been the only one to put a net out this morning.....maybe being as dark as the inside of a black cow on a dark night at low tide put everyone else off.

It was quite cool and calm come time to pick it up a few hours later.





Got a couple of feeds worth.

Sent from my SM-A320Y using Tapatalk

----------


## csmiffy

Two things about boats.
A mate of mine on OZ reckoned a boat brought you happiness two times-once when you buy it and second is when you sell it.
Boat also stands for "Bring Out Another Thousand".
keep catching those flounder....

----------


## veitnamcam

> Two things about boats.
> A mate of mine on OZ reckoned a boat brought you happiness two times-once when you buy it and second is when you sell it.
> Boat also stands for "Bring Out Another Thousand".
> keep catching those flounder....


Yep it's a well known fact that boat = "Bring Out Another Thousand".....tho these days even that would struggle to cover it.

Friday got to put out the net at smoko time and pick up after work......frosts and flounder don't go well together.


Sent from my SM-G390Y using Tapatalk

----------


## veitnamcam

Took Dad out this morning....neither of us could be arsed getting up early so it was 8 am at mine fishing by 9.
Tides were shit for what we were doing(shoulda been up at 4am but couldnt be arsed) but we went to target gurnard.
So mostly slack water fishing 

Anyway we still did alright  with dad's side of the boat getting the lions share....about time he made himself usefull lol.

Some big fat kahawai for the ol Moari lady next door.....last time I talked to her she asked for me to not gut them please....this was a surprise to me as I usually just send the kids around the neighborhood with fish.



Apparently if you turn the gut inside out and give it a rinse and deepfri or boil it it is just like squid....have not tried it myself yet.

Couple of feeds of gurnad for dad and myself....drifting with a small soft bait was reasonably successful. 



Sent from my SM-A320Y using Tapatalk

----------


## mikee

> Took Dad out this morning....neither of us could be arsed getting up early so it was 8 am at mine fishing by 9.
> Tides were shit for what we were doing(shoulda been up at 4am but couldnt be arsed) but we went to target gurnard.
> So mostly slack water fishing 
> 
> Anyway we still did alright  with dad's side of the boat getting the lions share....about time he made himself usefull lol.
> 
> Some big fat kahawai for the ol Moari lady next door.....last time I talked to her she asked for me to not gut them please....this was a surprise to me as I usually just send the kids around the neighborhood with fish.
> 
> 
> ...


Yep a cracker morning ................even for those of us at work. Not many small boats went out the "cut" this morning

----------


## veitnamcam

> Yep a cracker morning ................even for those of us at work. Not many small boats went out the "cut" this morning


I was expecting a breeze rising to wet in my boat  going off windyty but it was glassy till one pm.

Sent from my SM-A320Y using Tapatalk

----------


## veitnamcam

Has anybody on here tried the cooking kahawai gut before?

----------


## R93

> Has anybody on here tried the cooking kahawai gut before?


No but looking forward to your report after you try 

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk

----------


## veitnamcam

> No but looking forward to your report after you try 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


Alright I will give it a crack Nigel....next time I get a few.

----------


## madjon_

> Alright I will give it a crack Nigel....next time I get a few.


You gotta put it in a jar till it starts fizzing,then quick fry. :ORLY:

----------


## veitnamcam

> You gotta put it in a jar till it starts fizzing,then quick fry.


You mean like the wifes chicken and vegetable soup that she had left sitting on the stove for two days? I recon she should have bottled and drunk it instead of my beer...it was bubbling away quite happily at room temp just like homebrew  :Sick:

----------


## veitnamcam

Dropped the net out just before tea and picked it up 3 hours later  in the rain and dark.


Amazing how much difference a few days of warmer weather makes to the catch.



Sent from my SM-A320Y using Tapatalk

----------


## Pengy

> Dropped the net out just before tea and picked it up 3 hours later  in the rain and dark.
> 
> 
> Amazing how much difference a few days of warmer weather makes to the catch.
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-A320Y using Tapatalk


Rain ? Really ?

----------


## veitnamcam

> Rain ? Really ?


Yep was soaked by the time I got back on the trailer.

----------


## Maca49

Those must be bloody good Flounders to wanna get wet for? You may need a psychologist! :O O:

----------


## veitnamcam

> Those must be bloody good Flounders to wanna get wet for? You may need a psychologist!


You are probably right Macca on both counts!
I dont like to leave net out for a whole night especially with the big tides, it gets full with weed and rolled up and damaged and all the fish turns to shit also.

I just remembered there were not one but FOUR bloody red cod of all things in my net..... Dont recall ever catching them in the estuary before.

----------


## kukuwai

> I just remembered there were not one but FOUR bloody red cod of all things in my net..... Dont recall ever catching them in the estuary before.


Thats interesting VC. Over the winter months we often catch them in the westhaven inlet, bloody slimy things !!


Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk

----------


## Beaker

Fishing today was unplanned. Breakfast, while leaving Mrs in bed, the boy says the weather looks good and water is flat - we should go fishing/boating. I say that's a good idea, and let's eat breakfast.
Fast forward, shopping and now boat in water. Kids drive, all really good. 
Daughter caught a few (3+) snapper but no keepers. Wife caught a eel - first for me up here. 


Anyway, a great afternoon on the water with the kids and Mrs. (My 5 yo can drive the boat better than the Mrs, it pisses the Mrs hugely, and is a proud point for me!  :Have A Nice Day:  )

----------


## Shearer

> Fishing today was unplanned. Breakfast, while leaving Mrs in bed, the boy says the weather looks good and water is flat - we should go fishing/boating. I say that's a good idea, and let's eat breakfast.
> Fast forward, shopping and now boat in water. Kids drive, all really good. 
> Daughter caught a few (3+) snapper but no keepers. Wife caught a eel - first for me up here. 
> 
> 
> Anyway, a great afternoon on the water with the kids and Mrs. (My 5 yo can drive the boat better than the Mrs, it pisses the Mrs hugely, and is a proud point for me!  )


Funny. I watched a young girl (probably 10 or 11 ish) driving her dad around French pass while he was jigging for kingfish in a 12 knot current. He had trained her very well. :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## Beaker

> Funny. I watched a young girl (probably 10 or 11 ish) driving her dad around French pass while he was jigging for kingfish in a 12 knot current. He had trained her very well.


I hear that man - my daughter wants to drop the anchor at any fish on the screen......  :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## stingray

Got out of okiwi, large swell but cod were on the bite. Chased the carrots but the spikies were hard on the bite, so home early.

----------


## veitnamcam

> Funny. I watched a young girl (probably 10 or 11 ish) driving her dad around French pass while he was jigging for kingfish in a 12 knot current. He had trained her very well.


My boy can drive both boats ok but he is not big enough to pull start the 8hp yet,knows "kick it ahead" and "Back it up"  while I deploy a long-line but isn't at the drive it on the trailer stage yet....maybe in a year or so when he can see over the screen :Wink: .

I think it is important to train up your kids to be able to drive a boat and find there way back/call for help as early as possible should SHTF.

----------


## Shearer

Excellent @stingray. Good to hear you've had a break from hockey.

----------


## veitnamcam

Took the dingy to work so I could set the net straight after work....2.5 hours later and picked it up for 8 nice flounders.



It was bloody cold on the wet hands fangin back in by gps and headlamp.

Sent from my SM-A320Y using Tapatalk

----------


## madjon_

My wife has been promoted to champion chinaman catcher,she managed 4 and a pick handle today.
Nice day out but.scraped the ice off the windows.

----------


## Beaker



----------


## stingray

Took the Short Arse Smart Barstard...out for a fish today! He must have enjoyed the clam seas, because instead of burbing, farting and losing conscious then chucking legal fish over the side! He was giving me shit from the start to the finish! Calling my (light weightbelt) a FBSD (fat barstard sinking device), catching fish bigger than me and crowing about it! Then scorning me when he asked what kind of shark I had caught when I replied not a spikie mate it was a sharkie shark! He saved up this info and when we got home consulted the fish chart and annoucies gleefully "mate they don't have sharkie sharks on here ...you've discovered a new species"

I should have let the sharkie shark bite the SASB and then he would know what kind of bloody shaaaaark it was! Anyway a great day out heaps of laughs, bugger all fish, shit vis! 

Few random photos ..these ones are of the lagoon that has being closed off to the sea for as long as I can rember now after the storms a few months back it's got a inlet channel so we went for a poke about! 




Had a great day out

----------


## Pengy

:Thumbsup:

----------


## veitnamcam

> Took the Short Arse Smart Barstard...out for a fish today! He must have enjoyed the clam seas, because instead of burbing, farting and losing conscious then chucking legal fish over the side! He was giving me shit from the start to the finish! Calling my (light weightbelt) a FBSD (fat barstard sinking device), catching fish bigger than me and crowing about it! Then scorning me when he asked what kind of shark I had caught when I replied not a spikie mate it was a sharkie shark! He saved up this info and when we got home consulted the fish chart and annoucies gleefully "mate they don't have sharkie sharks on here ...you've discovered a new species"
> 
> I should have let the sharkie shark bite the SASB and then he would know what kind of bloody shaaaaark it was! Anyway a great day out heaps of laughs, bugger all fish, shit vis! 
> 
> Few random photos ..these ones are of the lagoon that has being closed off to the sea for as long as I can rember now after the storms a few months back it's got a inlet channel so we went for a poke about! 
> Attachment 90577
> Attachment 90578
> Attachment 90580
> 
> Had a great day out


Should be a good spot for a flounder in there.

Sent from my SM-A320Y using Tapatalk

----------


## Beaker

Here and now.....

Livies caught, now picking up crew (bloody late start people.....)

----------


## veitnamcam

> Here and now.....Attachment 90763
> 
> Livies caught, now picking up crew (bloody late start people.....)


Good luck.
Forcast shit here


But a little boat waits.



Sent from my SM-A320Y using Tapatalk

----------


## Gibo

1s allround Cam. Must be quite foul alright

----------


## veitnamcam

> 1s allround Cam. Must be quite foul alright


yea it was good 20 min after my above post when I set the net but going by the wind at mine now it will be full wet weathers to pick it back up.

----------


## Beaker

> Good luck.
> Forcast shit here
> 
> 
> But a little boat waits.
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-A320Y using Tapatalk


It was OK up to about 1 then started to chop up.
I must admit, the hard top makes it much more enjoyable.

Hard fishing though. Plus had a fishing virgin... managed to get him a few and he's stoked.

----------


## veitnamcam

> It was OK up to about 1 then started to chop up.
> I must admit, the hard top makes it much more enjoyable.
> 
> Hard fishing though. Plus had a fishing virgin... managed to get him a few and he's stoked.


I didnt do very well and I put that down to a 60m net being set blocking 3/4 of the channel in front of my legaly set 40m net blocking less than 1/4 channel as per rules......this will not be allowed to continue......

Anyway...

These two flounder are two different species. 






Sent from my SM-A320Y using Tapatalk

----------


## veitnamcam

Most would just call them flounder  but what we have there is a yellow belly flounder on the left (most commonally confused with a greenback flounder) and a black or river flounder on the right.
Greenbacks look just like yellow bellys but are broader in shape closer to  a sandflounder.

Kinda like Fallow colour phases one must be somewhat of an aficionado to pick the differences but there is differences.

sand flounder or "diamonds" are commonly caught up north I understand or locally in trawls but i have only ever caught two in many many hundreds of flounder comprising mostly of Yellow belly and Green back with mayby 10-15% black or river flounder.

Sent from my SM-A320Y using Tapatalk

----------


## kukuwai

Sorry VC can't like that first post....bloody mongrels, 0800 poacher should sort that one out. 

Just showed your second post to the old man. Very interesting as we regularly get those spotty ones (often with red spots) over on the coast.

The place where we catch them is behind a sandbar in a rivermouth.  So there you have it - river flounder !! Cheers mate 


Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk

----------


## Gibo

I would have called them big and small flounder VC  :Grin:

----------


## veitnamcam

> Sorry VC can't like that first post....bloody mongrels, 0800 poacher should sort that one out. 
> 
> Just showed your second post to the old man. Very interesting as we regularly get those spotty ones (often with red spots) over on the coast.
> 
> The place where we catch them is behind a sandbar in a rivermouth.  So there you have it - river flounder !! Cheers mate 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


Yes I believe I could target them specifically if I felt like it.........days like today make me want to give it a go.

----------


## veitnamcam

Orgainised another social club trip for this weekend. A fishing charter this time instead of hunting.
Staying at the wilderness lodge on Durvil island and fishing from the "Mantaray"
I had a ball.
Cheers Dennis.






Sent from my SM-A320Y using Tapatalk

----------


## veitnamcam

.

Sent from my SM-A320Y using Tapatalk

----------


## madjon_

Has he got a hook in his finger? :Sick: 
Nice catch.

----------


## veitnamcam

> Has he got a hook in his finger?
> Nice catch.


Na just doesnt like being photgraphed.

----------


## MB

One lucky, fat kingfish from a few days ago. I'm pretty controlled about how many I kill. If there's kingfish in the freezer, they get released. This one was literally two meals away from being turned in to sashimi/BBQ steaks/kebabs.

----------


## Pengy

> Na just doesnt like being photgraphed.


Looks like the smoker will be kept busy.

----------


## veitnamcam

> Looks like the smoker will be kept busy.


Na or not mine at least, I didnt keep any fish for myself.

----------


## Beaker

School hols, my folks are up. Dad and me out for a quick fish , in rather Shit weather (the pic doesn't tell the true story, in the Shit stuff I was a bit busy to take pics.....). However, got a feed for us and the neighbors.



Very interesting 30mins or so, a 1 to 1.2m kingie was nosing our burley pot. I dropped pillies, squid, 3x lures and a bloody live Trev on its nose - nothing. I guess they don't get big by being dumb. Awesome to see .  :Have A Nice Day: 


Would have liked to have caught it though........

----------


## Pengy

> Na or not mine at least, I didnt keep any fish for myself.



Surprise surprise 
 :Psmiley:

----------


## Gibo

> School hols, my folks are up. Dad and me out for a quick fish , in rather Shit weather (the pic doesn't tell the true story, in the Shit stuff I was a bit busy to take pics.....). However, got a feed for us and the neighbors.
> 
> Attachment 91205
> 
> Very interesting 30mins or so, a 1 to 1.2m kingie was nosing our burley pot. I dropped pillies, squid, 3x lures and a bloody live Trev on its nose - nothing. I guess they don't get big by being dumb. Awesome to see . 
> 
> 
> Would have liked to have caught it though........


What's that in the water of the starboard corner? Breaching baby croc?  :Wtfsmilie:

----------


## Beaker

> What's that in the water of the starboard corner? Breaching baby croc?


Lol - just a shag.

----------


## Rushy

> School hols, my folks are up. Dad and me out for a quick fish , in rather Shit weather (the pic doesn't tell the true story, in the Shit stuff I was a bit busy to take pics.....). However, got a feed for us and the neighbors.
> 
> Attachment 91205
> 
> Very interesting 30mins or so, a 1 to 1.2m kingie was nosing our burley pot. I dropped pillies, squid, 3x lures and a bloody live Trev on its nose - nothing. I guess they don't get big by being dumb. Awesome to see . 
> 
> 
> Would have liked to have caught it though........


I would have suggested you dive on top of it with a knife in hand but then realised that a Kingi that size would have outweighed you!  Take a slasher next time.

----------


## Beaker

> I would have suggested you dive on top of it with a knife in hand but then realised that a Kingi that size would have outweighed you!  Take a slasher next time.


That is true  :Have A Nice Day: 

This is the second time I've had it happen. Great to see but really wanted it.
Today had a flash of inspiration - I need a spear gun......  :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## Rushy

> That is true 
> 
> This is the second time I've had it happen. Great to see but really wanted it.
> Today had a flash of inspiration - I need a spear gun......


Your challenge is to design a semi auto or perhaps a pump action speargun.

----------


## Beaker

> Your challenge is to design a semi auto or perhaps a pump action speargun.


Explosive tipped to......

----------


## Gibo

Just learn how to catch kingis  :Psmiley:

----------


## Beaker

> Just learn how to catch kingis


True........ I'm a Shit Fisher person.


I'll resort to west coast ways soon and drop a plug on its nose soon...

----------


## Beaker

> That is true 
> 
> This is the second time I've had it happen. Great to see but really wanted it.
> Today had a flash of inspiration - I need a spear gun......


Brought spear gun, went fishing, kingie having a go at burley bag - again. Tried my limited skills to catch it (pillies, squid, 2x lures, a jig and a livie (which a bird got....) ) again wouldn't take anything.
Spear gun over the back, first shot (and first shot ever of a spear gun) mis. Second shoot - right behind the eye. 90cm  kingie. No pics as it got abit interesting from then...... 

Tasted very nice last night for dinner.....

----------


## veitnamcam

> Brought spear gun, went fishing, kingie having a go at burley bag - again. Tried my limited skills to catch it (pillies, squid, 2x lures, a jig and a livie (which a bird got....) ) again wouldn't take anything.
> Spear gun over the back, first shot (and first shot ever of a spear gun) mis. Second shoot - right behind the eye. 90cm  kingie. No pics as it got abit interesting from then...... 
> 
> Tasted very nice last night for dinner.....


Interesting! did you have the gun submerged?

----------


## Beaker

> Interesting! did you have the gun submerged?


Gun/ spear about 400mm in water, my hand was well dry. 
I think a bit of a fluke, but I did aim  :Have A Nice Day: 

I had already tied a 8m lent of 12mm dock line onto the gun, and pleased i did , as had to let the gun go, to save dinging the motor up. The bloody thing then wrapped it's self around the burly pot and every line out, before we got it in. Quite a experience.......

----------


## Beaker

Oh and this was the aftermath 

Inc 57cm snap, just under the kingies tail.

----------


## veitnamcam

> Gun/ spear about 400mm in water, my hand was well dry. 
> I think a bit of a fluke, but I did aim 
> 
> I had already tied a 8m lent of 12mm dock line onto the gun, and pleased i did , as had to let the gun go, to save dinging the motor up. The bloody thing then wrapped it's self around the burly pot and every line out, before we got it in. Quite a experience.......


 :Thumbsup: 
I have one I have never fired :Faill: 
I could be wrong but I think they are only sopost to be loaded/fired in the water?

----------


## veitnamcam

> Oh and this was the aftermath Attachment 91564
> 
> Inc 57cm snap, just under the kingies tail.


Awesome :Thumbsup:

----------


## Beaker

> I have one I have never fired
> I could be wrong but I think they are only sopost to be loaded/fired in the water?


Not to sure on that.
It worked, and it's not broken now.

However the aiming is a bit tricky, due to refraction of the water.

----------


## Rushy

> Not to sure on that.
> It worked, and it's not broken now.
> 
> However the aiming is a bit tricky, due to refraction of the water.


Just put the tip in the water thirty centimetres and aim the tip at the fish.  Et voila le poisson est harponné.

----------


## MB

Good fishing today. Best of the bunch...

----------


## Rushy

Nice fish.

----------


## madjon_

It is said"a picture is worth a thousand words"but this has no mention of silly chinamen,two of which were not even hooked,they clamped down on the 5 bar 0 horizontal and were not going to give up the bait. :O O: 
Or the hoards  of spikey dogs.one got me in the wrist. :Oh Noes: 
Good day,water 11.5 ° no wind wee northerly swell.

----------


## mikee

> Attachment 92024
> It is said"a picture is worth a thousand words"but this has no mention of silly chinamen,two of which were not even hooked,they clamped down on the 5 bar 0 horizontal and were not going to give up the bait.
> Or the hoards  of spikey dogs.one got me in the wrist.
> Good day,water 11.5 ° no wind wee northerly swell.


I though there were no fish in the bay according to a previous report

----------


## veitnamcam

> Attachment 92024
> It is said"a picture is worth a thousand words"but this has no mention of silly chinamen,two of which were not even hooked,they clamped down on the 5 bar 0 horizontal and were not going to give up the bait.
> Or the hoards  of spikey dogs.one got me in the wrist.
> Good day,water 11.5 ° no wind wee northerly swell.


Someone slipped a red cod in there mate.

----------


## madjon_

> Someone slipped a red cod in there mate.


Cat food :Wink:

----------


## Beaker

So been overseas for a couple of weeks. I can not wait for getting out fishing again. Bring on Friday......  :Have A Nice Day:  or maybe Tuesday......

----------


## veitnamcam

> Attachment 92433
> 
> Attachment 92434
> 
> 
> So been overseas for a couple of weeks. I can not wait for getting out fishing again. Bring on Friday......  or maybe Tuesday......


Work and other commitments have been getting in the way far to much lately.....I am desperate to get a fish on the end of a line!
As it was the best I could do was soak a net for a couple of hours today in between jobs....2 flounder.

Hopefully I can get my ute sorted next week and trailer sorted over the next few weeks just in time for Snapper(ok spikey dogs but I might get a few snaps)

----------


## Kiwi Greg

> Hopefully I can get my ute sorted next week and trailer sorted over the next few weeks just in time for Snapper(ok spikey dogs but I might get a few snaps)


They can't be too far away  :Cool:

----------


## Beaker

> Work and other commitments have been getting in the way far to much lately.....I am desperate to get a fish on the end of a line!
> As it was the best I could do was soak a net for a couple of hours today in between jobs....2 flounder.
> 
> Hopefully I can get my ute sorted next week and trailer sorted over the next few weeks just in time for Snapper(ok spikey dogs but I might get a few snaps)


Since going back to being a paid employee, work has significantly impacted on my fishing.

However, this week I shall be out.

----------


## veitnamcam

> They can't be too far away


Realistically at least a month minimum....that wont stop me trying tho.

----------


## Beaker

> Realistically at least a month minimum....that wont stop me trying tho.


PM a few week end dates in October that you have f all on. Come to the north for a fish. I'll provide the flights,  boat and a bed, someone else can provide spot X.
 @Gibo , come north for the weekend and a small boat?

----------


## veitnamcam

> PM a few week end dates in October that you have f all on. Come to the north for a fish. I'll provide the flights,  boat and a bed, someone else can provide spot X.
>  @Gibo , come north for the weekend and a small boat?


That is very generous of you and thank you for the offer but I cannot accept.
I will get there on my own steam someday thanks.

----------


## Beaker

> That is very generous of you and thank you for the offer but I cannot accept.
> I will get there on my own steam someday thanks.


Sweet as.
There's a small boat, a bed (no bed mate) and a couple of beers waiting for you. NO promise of fish though......

----------


## Beaker



----------


## veitnamcam

> Sweet as.
> There's a small boat, a bed (no bed mate) and a couple of beers waiting for you. NO promise of fish though......


Likewise if you can lower yourself to a even smaller boat. Dog will be your bedmate.

Sent from my SM-A320Y using Tapatalk

----------


## BeeMan

You guys could meet in the middle and I could show you how to bait ur hook and catch a fish. No cell phones no gps and a blindfold for 5 minutes.   :Psmiley:

----------


## BeeMan

You would bee so lucky,,,,, I have a dog each for you.  :Psmiley:

----------


## veitnamcam

Should have been doing jobs but the weather was just to good not to go fishing.
Out a bit to play with the dolfins and spiky dogs.


Got sick of catching sharks and headed into the carrot patch.

They were well on the bite with plenty of burly encouragement but a little small for a start....thankfully size improved as we kept catching them two at a time.



Saw a small mob of goats and suggested my mate try and catch one but he wasn't keen.

Lost track of time and put the hammer down to get back with just enough water to get in.



Sent from my SM-A320Y using Tapatalk

----------


## Pengy

The state of the tide was commented on by others  :Wink:

----------


## veitnamcam

> The state of the tide was commented on by others


It can get quite "proppy" on the outgoing.

----------


## Pengy

It got very busy with the flounder nets just after you left. Never seen so many cars at the ramp and out by the channel

----------


## veitnamcam

> took the grandkids out to waituna beach for a bit of fishing they got excited when we caught 3 small spiny dogs .sadly not big enough to bother filleting and where released which they seemed happy with.wife even managed to catch a triangle clam on a rod and reel.nice afternoon at the beach with family.


Any fish is a good fish to kids, they dont care weather its big or small or spiky or scaley.
All they care about is catching something.  :Thumbsup: 
We all could learn a bit from our kids in that respect I guess.

----------


## Beaker

2 of us declined a boys fishing weekend (due to being overseas for work for the last couple of weeks). 
However, looking at weather forecast last night, a plan was hatched - take the kids fishing! - get to fish AND brownie points gained  :Have A Nice Day: 

Bloody great day out, kids loved it and caught a few.






Oh and the others fishing trip - fished on Friday, not on sat or sun ( winded off)  :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## madjon_

2 hours,trailer to trailer,1 dog,1 Chinaman,released a few smallish grunters.
No swell or wind worth a mention,12.5° water.

----------


## veitnamcam

> 2 hours,trailer to trailer,1 dog,1 Chinaman,released a few smallish grunters.
> No swell or wind worth a mention,12.5° water.Attachment 93066


Great when it is like that ay, when they are on they are on!

----------


## veitnamcam

My snapper sense was tingling.
Dropped a net out and suspicions confirmed.
No more nets till the stags start roaring.

Sent from my SM-A320Y using Tapatalk

----------


## Danny

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## veitnamcam

> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Is that @Gibos patch and howd ya get on?

----------


## Gibo

Was a cracker day alright. Went for a cast at the beach. Heap of bait about, no kingis came to play. Its funny how i now turn down offers to go out on boats for pretty much a certain thing for a slim to feck all chance off the bricks/beach. Im bloody addicted to stick baiting aye

----------


## Beaker

Flounder net. I want one. What's the best? And where to buy?


Don't want to tie one myself, until I can with my kids.....(good memories of tying a couple with my granddad)

----------


## Beaker

> Was a cracker day alright. Went for a cast at the beach. Heap of bait about, no kingis came to play. Its funny how i now turn down offers to go out on boats for pretty much a certain thing for a slim to feck all chance off the bricks/beach. Im bloody addicted to stick baiting aye


I'm all in on harpooning them now.....
 :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## veitnamcam

> Flounder net. I want one. What's the best? And where to buy?
> 
> 
> Don't want to tie one myself, until I can with my kids.....(good memories of tying a couple with my granddad)


Get a low one, 6 inch mesh or larger 7-9 mesh deep and tie the thing down every second float so it can only open a foot where tied and mayby 3 foot between ties.
Nets MUST be over slung to fish well.....cheap arse import nets will not be overslung at all and just dont fish well.
light mesh fishes better but holes all the time.
I use a local guy to sling mine when I cant be arsed(which is more and more often) and a local company for parts however there is a company up north that looks the goods,I have not seen any of their nets in person but on the interweb they look the bizo.
Will find you a link.

----------


## mrs dundee

Finally got  out for a fish with my date Mr Dundee, this morning, the river was Abit dirty, no fish, but I enjoy it, nice and sunny for a change.

----------


## veitnamcam

These guys.

https://www.actionoutdoors.kiwi/epag.../Flounder-Nets

They know what they are on about and are doing all the right things IMHO (and are bloody cheap!)but as I say I havent seen one in person.

As a learner driver I would recommend a 30 or 40m net, You are almost certainly going to have a few balls ups learning when and where and when not to set your net and pulling in a 60m full of logs or weed or tangled into one big ball by a couple of 2m rays will put you off for life.
Also a shorter net allowes you to set in places you cannot legally set a full 60m net.
It can be very rewarding and hugely frustrating all at the same time.
I recommend it.

----------


## kukuwai

> I'm all in on harpooning them now.....


Anything like this 



Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk

----------


## veitnamcam

> Finally got  out for a fish with my date Mr Dundee, this morning, the river was Abit dirty, no fish, but I enjoy it, nice and sunny for a change. Attachment 93384


Good on ya Mrs D  :Thumbsup:

----------


## Beaker

> These guys.
> 
> https://www.actionoutdoors.kiwi/epag.../Flounder-Nets
> 
> They know what they are on about and are doing all the right things IMHO (and are bloody cheap!)but as I say I havent seen one in person.
> 
> As a learner driver I would recommend a 30 or 40m net, You are almost certainly going to have a few balls ups learning when and where and when not to set your net and pulling in a 60m full of logs or weed or tangled into one big ball by a couple of 2m rays will put you off for life.
> Also a shorter net allowes you to set in places you cannot legally set a full 60m net.
> It can be very rewarding and hugely frustrating all at the same time.
> I recommend it.


Thanks heaps.
Will be getting a 30-40 net tomorrow.

----------


## veitnamcam

> spent a couple hours at the beach pulling a 15m dragnet up and down the beach for 6 good flounder not a huge reward but still happy enough grandkids had a good time playing at the beach.


6 flounder not to be sneezed at.
Well done a good feed there.

----------


## veitnamcam

Took  @stingray out after work to wet some lines, I reinforced my position as a masterclass spiky dog fisherman. :Oh Noes: 
We know the snaps are there....I have a theory tho....do I have another go to test the theory or bug out north to the gurnard/maybe snapper?

----------


## BruceY

VC Man ....already been fishing this week...for the little see-thru buggers [aka white bait for the uninitiated] 2.79 kg....1.75kg ..... 200 gms....good for up here for sure....

----------


## Shearer

> Took  @stingray out after work to wet some lines, I reinforced my position as a masterclass spiky dog fisherman.
> We know the snaps are there....I have a theory tho....do I have another go to test the theory or bug out north to the gurnard/maybe snapper?


Test the theory @veitnamcam. Nothing more satisfying than when one comes off.

----------


## kukuwai

> Test the theory @veitnamcam. Nothing more satisfying than when one comes off.


This gets my vote too.

Better to test it than to never know. Those gurnard will still be there later 

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk

----------


## veitnamcam

> Test the theory @veitnamcam. Nothing more satisfying than when one comes off.





> This gets my vote too.
> 
> Better to test it than to never know. Those gurnard will still be there later 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


You guys just want me to catch more sharks  :Grin:  Awesome forecast for the weekend... will see if I get a chance to test theory in between everything else.

----------


## kukuwai

> You guys just want me to catch more sharks  Awesome forecast for the weekend... will see if I get a chance to test theory in between everything else.


I'm not worried about you catching sharks as long as @stingray gets a snapper. 

I just picked up my boat today from its annual service so its ready to go.  Its the boys final soccer game/breakup tomorrow and reps on sun so this weekends buggered.

However that's it for a while for kids sport so I'm eyeing up next weekend as the start of my snapper chasing. Its pretty exciting I tell ya 

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk

----------


## stingray

I'm keen as for a snapper , hockey is done so now it's about hunting the fish with the rod and more so the spear !  Loved a big day out with VC ...he had two solid runs on his stray line , neither stuck ...VC keeps me keen and I love seeing a snapper rise from the murk....next wekend will see lines in the water along with my self back into a suit !! Cannot wait

----------


## Spudattack

Rough as guys this morning....


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Danny

> Rough as guys this morning....
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Me mates out without me today, as I was up at test match. Meant to be rough again tomorrow too...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## veitnamcam

Squid
https://www.stuff.co.nz/dominion-pos...on-South-coast

----------


## kukuwai

Ok so ive had to locate some old photos but here goes. 

Myself and a few mates once found one of these washed up on a very remote Stewart Island beach. We decided to disect it...



I have still got the (now dried out) backbone shown in the picture below its almost a meter long.



And the beak which is very cool...





Needless to say we were not short of bait on that trip 

It was definatly a giant squid, not a colossal and it had at least half of all its tenticalls missing. I like to think...bitten off by a sperm whale 



Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk

----------


## MB

> Rough as guys this morning....



Where's that Spud? My mate planned to get out this morning, but canned it at the last minute because of the wind. I did the same this evening. It was flat in the harbour, but I didn't fancy the harbour entrance on the ski.

----------


## Spudattack

> Where's that Spud? My mate planned to get out this morning, but canned it at the last minute because of the wind. I did the same this evening. It was flat in the harbour, but I didn't fancy the harbour entrance on the ski.


Tauranga, was flat as all day with hardly a breath of wing, shot out to the Astrolabe reef, full tap the whole way.

Was going off out there, dolphins, seals and gannets smashing in from every direction, fishing was hard work though.
4 decent snapper with the biggest 10lbs so pretty good day!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## MB

That would explain it then! Thought I was being a bit daft!

----------


## Beaker

> That would explain it then! Thought I was being a bit daft!






This you?

----------


## Nick-D

> Tauranga, was flat as all day with hardly a breath of wing, shot out to the Astrolabe reef, full tap the whole way.
> 
> Was going off out there, dolphins, seals and gannets smashing in from every direction, fishing was hard work though.
> 4 decent snapper with the biggest 10lbs so pretty good day!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Looked like an epic day out there. Couple of the lads got out to.mayor for a spear. Of course the good weather lines up with the weekends I have to work as usual.

----------


## MB

> This you?


Pretty close  :Grin:

----------


## Spudattack

Some action on the reef

https://www.facebook.com/607942622/p...5600718957623/


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## BeeMan

Rough as out of Tauranga again today, Found @Gibos  tarakihi spot.  :Psmiley:

----------


## Danny

> Rough as out of Tauranga again today, Found @Gibos  tarakihi spot. Attachment 93950Attachment 93951


Karewa 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Mooseman

Beeman those fish you dropped off went down a treat Yum.

----------


## 6x47

Mate was out of Whakas yest. Truly a millpond. He was back in with the limit quite early

----------


## Gapped axe

Was going to go out yesterday but the warrant for the trailer was out, my fault. Took it in yesterday and now have to replace the springs and back led lights. Might as well do the bearings whilst I've got the wheels off I guess. Just dream of fishing at sea instead. They now have a ramp fee at the beach and the Council guys come roundabout 4 times a day to check tickets, WOF and regos.

----------


## KiwiinSeattle

I came home a few days early to head up to the hydro canals fishing with a good friend.

Big rainbows were spawning so we threw back three at 22lb, 23, and 27lbs.

Got my personal best at 22lbs but had no qualms about letting it go on and breed for the future.

Only two salmon of note - 8 and 10lbs but my first ever on a soft bait so that was interesting.

Anyone headed to the Toby Shoot in November should have a look at a side trip to Twizel and / or Tekapo.

There are also wallabies on public land in that area !

----------


## MB

Some good trout there! Canal trout are on my bucket list. What method did you use?

----------


## BeeMan

shhiiissss, hahaha.  :Cool:   @Danny

----------


## veitnamcam

> Was going to go out yesterday but the warrant for the trailer was out, my fault. Took it in yesterday and now have to replace the springs and back led lights. Might as well do the bearings whilst I've got the wheels off I guess. Just dream of fishing at sea instead. They now have a ramp fee at the beach and the Council guys come roundabout 4 times a day to check tickets, WOF and regos.


Ah the joys of it ay...BOAT= Bring Out Another Thousand $

----------


## veitnamcam

> I came home a few days early to head up to the hydro canals fishing with a good friend.
> 
> Big rainbows were spawning so we threw back three at 22lb, 23, and 27lbs.
> 
> Got my personal best at 22lbs but had no qualms about letting it go on and breed for the future.
> 
> Only two salmon of note - 8 and 10lbs but my first ever on a soft bait so that was interesting.
> 
> Anyone headed to the Toby Shoot in November should have a look at a side trip to Twizel and / or Tekapo.
> ...


On my bucket list @Shearer is going to be my guide  :Thumbsup:

----------


## Shearer

No Problem VC. Maybe November???

----------


## veitnamcam

> No Problem VC. Maybe November???


I have the week previous to Toby shoot off work and will be on the wet coast , I think I booked the Monday after Toby shoot as a travel/recovery day so might be able to squeeze something in in there?....or maybe come over from the coast a day early? or take more leave but Id prefer not to.

----------


## KiwiinSeattle

> Some good trout. What method did you use?


Some good info here.

https://www.nzfishing.com/FishingWat...ydrocanals.htm

A lot of video on You Tube have good tips.

Beautiful area even if the fishing is not on. The wind can be testing - all the canals are very exposed - no place to hide !

----------


## Danny

Anyone surf casting yet? 
Sea was rough today over the coast,  we didnt catch anything although I got the gear sorted and enjoyed the sun and am now super keen to hit those September snappers. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## veitnamcam

Probably more like end nov for pannies off the beach here....the odd bigger one does get caught earlier but pretty hit and miss.

----------


## Gibo

I was casting yesterday too Danny  :Wink:

----------


## Danny

> I was casting yesterday too Danny 
> Attachment 94261



Was a decent swell off shore I would have thought?? 

I was at Rogers Rd, the boy caught a Kahawai. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Gibo

We went up hunters. Got on the beers for the night. No sweel up there heap of small kahawai, no kings  :Sad:  bit early?

----------


## stingray

Down the bay , had some great tips ..pity weather saw us hunting shelter! Dropped the hook line in at 22 ft (8 meters) on a whisper. Fished northern entrance and couple of Ks down the coast tried everything 100 ft + to 30 ft big swell, small cod everywhere it was bloody frustrating! Spear fishing was out as the swell rolled on any handy haunts! Wind kicked in turning a sloppy day very unpleasant!

Dog turned green so did Lis so we pulled the hook line in a building sea, we were rewarded with a couple of fat carrots for tea plus a massive Chinaman, no spikies which was a massive win! We headed for the ramp along with every boat on the area must have being a sight with a line of fizz boats following each other through the swell ...everyone home safe, a very freindly bunch very few fish amoungst us! 

Made for a quick fillet and boat clean up , so beers opened and enjoyed in the afternoon sun!

----------


## veitnamcam

> Down the bay , had some great tips ..pity weather saw us hunting shelter! Dropped the hook line in at 22 ft (8 meters) on a whisper. Fished northern entrance and couple of Ks down the coast tried everything 100 ft + to 30 ft big swell, small cod everywhere it was bloody frustrating! Spear fishing was out as the swell rolled on any handy haunts! Wind kicked in turning a sloppy day very unpleasant!
> 
> Dog turned green so did Lis so we pulled the hook line in a building sea, we were rewarded with a couple of fat carrots for tea plus a massive Chinaman, no spikies which was a massive win! We headed for the ramp along with every boat on the area must have being a sight with a line of fizz boats following each other through the swell ...everyone home safe, a very freindly bunch very few fish amoungst us! 
> 
> Made for a quick fillet and boat clean up , so beers opened and enjoyed in the afternoon sun!


Still better than workin tho ay  :Wink:

----------


## kukuwai

> Still better than workin tho ay


Bet those beerzies tasted good too. Good on ya for getting out there 

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk

----------


## veitnamcam

> Bet those beerzies tasted good too. Good on ya for getting out there 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


I wasnt out there, building my boat trailer sat, dading it up today. :Thumbsup:

----------


## MB

A few like this from the other day. Not huge, but good eaters  :Thumbsup:

----------


## veitnamcam

New spark plugs,leg oil changed,things that can be greased greased,water pump ok,missing bolt replaced, steering lubed,tilt unit topped off with oil.



All ready for spiky dog season.

Sent from my SM-A320Y using Tapatalk

----------


## mikee

> New spark plugs,leg oil changed,things that can be greased greased,water pump ok,missing bolt replaced, steering lubed,tilt unit topped off with oil.
> 
> 
> 
> All ready for spiky dog season.
> 
> Sent from my SM-A320Y using Tapatalk


you are way handier than me, I never quite got around to learning how to do my own outboard servicing
I have got as far as making the motor go in a bucket on Saturday arvo

----------


## veitnamcam

> you are way handier than me, I never quite got around to learning how to do my own outboard servicing
> I have got as far as making the motor go in a bucket on Saturday arvo


Thats a start :Thumbsup:  you must be getting keen?

----------


## burtonator

another 2-3 weeks and the snaps should be in the bay  :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## veitnamcam

> you are way handier than me, I never quite got around to learning how to do my own outboard servicing
> I have got as far as making the motor go in a bucket on Saturday arvo


Horses for courses, I have a basic understanding of how the magic pixies get from the key to the spark plug or the battery to the sounder but finding a fault I could probably do maybe if I am lucky but generally would rather get the experts in and know its sorted. :Wink:

----------


## veitnamcam

> another 2-3 weeks and the snaps should be in the bay


They were here 3-4 weeks ago :Wink:

----------


## veitnamcam

> another 2-3 weeks and the snaps should be in the bay


6m.



Net caught so doesnt count but they are or were there. 

Sent from my SM-A320Y using Tapatalk

----------


## kukuwai

> 6m.
> 
> 
> 
> Net caught so doesnt count but they are or were there. 
> 
> Sent from my SM-A320Y using Tapatalk


Gotta love that photo  

I've had a mental picture of it in my head for the last few weeks.

New moon this weekend. Weather permitting I'm out there 

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk

----------


## burtonator

> 6m.
> 
> 
> 
> Net caught so doesnt count but they are or were there. 
> 
> Sent from my SM-A320Y using Tapatalk


bloody tin arse  :Have A Nice Day: 
long line??? or just the net?

----------


## mikee

> Thats a start you must be getting keen?


Yeah till I seen the price of fuel...........

----------


## veitnamcam

> bloody tin arse 
> long line??? or just the net?


Just a net set in the middle of nowhere in front of rabbit on a hunch....they pay off at times hunches.
I will warn you tho I went out rod fishing at the earliest opportunity after that(which was also after a heavy rain event) and caught spiky dog after spiky dog with the only variance being one slimy red cod.
In my experience Snapper do not like heavy rain events for in close shallow fishing around any of the estuarys.

----------


## Beaker

> Yeah till I seen the price of fuel...........


I think I have 2.65nm per kg of snapper vers fuel burn....  :Wink: 

Bloody Auckland fuel tax and having a petrol boat....... 

(Actually 1nm per litre fuel at cruise of 22/23 knots - and yes mixing metric and imperial but it works.....)

----------


## mikee

> I think I have 2.65nm per kg of snapper vers fuel burn.... 
> 
> Bloody Auckland fuel tax and having a petrol boat....... 
> 
> (Actually 1nm per litre fuel at cruise of 22/23 knots - and yes mixing metric and imperial but it works.....)


Similar fuel economy with my motor 1.6km / l (best case senario) trolling cripples me though as my OB is a older triple carb'ed Yamaha SWS 2 stroke,
However the cost of fuel pales in comparison to recent vet bills

----------


## veitnamcam

> I think I have 2.65nm per kg of snapper vers fuel burn.... 
> 
> Bloody Auckland fuel tax and having a petrol boat....... 
> 
> (Actually 1nm per litre fuel at cruise of 22/23 knots - and yes mixing metric and imperial but it works.....)


I am about the same fuel burn with a underpowered 40hp two stroke but at 17-19knt and pushing a much much smaller boat.
Never buy a package boat with the minimum spec outboard....more power= more economical and more better in almost every case of trailerboats.

----------


## veitnamcam

> I think I have 2.65nm per kg of snapper



That is an interesting way of looking at it.....is that whole or recovered weight and for yourself or all on board quota?

----------


## Beaker

> That is an interesting way of looking at it.....is that whole or recovered weight and for yourself or all on board quota?


The snapper measure was a piss take. However, snapper is about $40 a kg.... so could be related back to fuel burn version food.

I don't want to do that true calc though......

----------


## MB

I think the average boat (or even jetski) owner spends way more than they could ever hope (or would want) to get in the value of fish. Boat value, insurance, servicing, fuel, trailer WOF etc, but it's not about that. If you want bang for your buck, buy a kayak.

----------


## Beaker

> I think the average boat (or even jetski) owner spends way more than they could ever hope (or would want) to get in the value of fish. Boat value, insurance, servicing, fuel, trailer WOF etc, but it's not about that. If you want bang for your buck, buy a kayak.


There are some things that should remain unsaid - and you just said a lot of them....  :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## veitnamcam

> The snapper measure was a piss take. However, snapper is about $40 a kg.... so could be related back to fuel burn version food.
> 
> I don't want to do that true calc though......


If I took fuel/bait/burly on that 40 bucks a kilo(fillet weight?) I would definitely be WAY ahead....well if I kept it that is, but if you added in purchase cost of boat and maintenance things dont look so flash but in  theory I would be paying off my snapper boat, my flounder boat would probably have already payed for itself.
In practice of course things dont work like that as there is only so much fish you can eat. It is illegal to sell fish without holding quota and both boats run at a loss.
Thats ok I like fishing,I like eating fish and I like giving fish away.

----------


## kukuwai

> ....they are or were there.


Drove thru ruby bay today and there was a trawler working about 1km off shore. 

Also dad and his mate spent the day splitting wood in kina and counted 5 out further than the one i saw but all were working.

Bloody sure they arnt hunting spiky dogs!!

Water looked nice and blue too.

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk

----------


## Beaker

This afternoons effort. 


All the fish were really well conditioned  and only caught 2 undersized and they were only just. 

Anyone have light bars on their boats? I'm after ideas. I mounted one on mine and get to much reflection off the front rails - to the point of not being able to see.

----------


## veitnamcam

> Drove thru ruby bay today and there was a trawler working about 1km off shore. 
> 
> Also dad and his mate spent the day splitting wood in kina and counted 5 out further than the one i saw but all were working.
> 
> Bloody sure they arnt hunting spiky dogs!!
> 
> Water looked nice and blue too.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


Definitely a trawler? There has been a small longliner/netter working that line about 1km off for a while targeting rig I am told.

----------


## veitnamcam

> This afternoons effort. Attachment 94492
> Attachment 94493
> 
> All the fish were really well conditioned  and only caught 2 undersized and they were only just. 
> 
> Anyone have light bars on their boats? I'm after ideas. I mounted one on mine and get to much reflection off the front rails - to the point of not being able to see.


Some nice pannies there. :Thumbsup: 
Where did you mount it? if you mount it on the hardtop but move it back untill the front of the hard top just shadows the bow you should be good?

----------


## kukuwai

> Definitely a trawler? There has been a small longliner/netter working that line about 1km off for a while targeting rig I am told.


Maybe it was?...I can't be 100% sure as was just driving thu. 

Dad however is well convinced the boats he saw were trawling. Out deeper tho

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk

----------


## mikee

> Definitely a trawler? There has been a small longliner/netter working that line about 1km off for a while targeting rig I am told.


Thats true and most of the other guys commercial wise are either dainish seining or towing for "flats" and from what I have seen they have their headline tied down to less than 1 m opening trying to avoid catching a bag of snapper as most have no significant quota so keep what they have for bycatch.
If you see the guys dainish  seining call them up and find out what / where their gear is as setting long lines in their nets path makes for angry people on both ends

----------


## veitnamcam

> Thats true and most of the other guys commercial wise are either dainish seining or towing for "flats" and from what I have seen they have their headline tied down to less than 1 m opening trying to avoid catching a bag of snapper as most have no significant quota so keep what they have for bycatch.
> If you see the guys dainish  seining call them up and find out what / where their gear is as setting long lines in their nets path makes for angry people on both ends


I wouldnt have thought any of the inshore guys would be actively targeting snapper untill the quota year ticks over which is 1stOCT? from memory?

----------


## Beaker

> Some nice pannies there.
> Where did you mount it? if you mount it on the hardtop but move it back untill the front of the hard top just shadows the bow you should be good?


Yeah no huge fish. But all good for a feed. And was cracking action, on a day that was meant to be crap ....

As for light, yes i need to play with the forward and back bit, however i think if i get it back far enough to miss the rails, they wont be doing f all for actually lighting the way.

----------


## veitnamcam

> Yeah no huge fish. But all good for a feed. And was cracking action, on a day that was meant to be crap ....
> 
> As for light, yes i need to play with the forward and back bit, however i think if i get it back far enough to miss the rails, they wont be doing f all for actually lighting the way.


 You dont need to see the 3 or 4 meters in front of the boat at 20knt...if you see it there you have already hit it before you can react.
If needing that light forad for docking and trailering maby you could mount a small light under the bowsprit ankor thing or one each side just under the rub rail at the bow facing down?

----------


## mikee

> I wouldnt have thought any of the inshore guys would be actively targeting snapper untill the quota year ticks over which is 1stOCT? from memory?


Even after the 1st they won't be actively chasing it, theres too much of it

----------


## veitnamcam

> Even after the 1st they won't be actively chasing it, theres too much of it


As it should be!
 But Im sure gytons etc put in orders for a few early snaps obviously not the whole inshore fleet but maybe a boat or two fishing the big guys quota do a few shots here and there to fill specific orders etc.


Sent from my SM-A320Y using Tapatalk

----------


## veitnamcam

Anybody know what knot Black Magic use to secure their snooded hooks to the dropper in their ledger rigs?
I am sure it is different to the burnsco/wharehouse other cheap ones and is the only one I havent had simply pull out not break while connected to a bloody good fish  :Oh Noes:

----------


## mikee

> As it should be!
>  But Im sure gytons etc put in orders for a few early snaps obviously not the whole inshore fleet but maybe a boat or two fishing the big guys quota do a few shots here and there to fill specific orders etc.
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-A320Y using Tapatalk


True but fisherman I was doing work for today said he would not tow a net in the bay as there was too much risk of catching a big bag of snapper, he does have 3 ton of Snapper quota but was saving that for the snapper bycatch fishing for flats.

----------


## veitnamcam

> True but fisherman I was doing work for today said he would not tow a net in the bay as there was too much risk of catching a big bag of snapper, he does have 3 ton of Snapper quota but was saving that for the snapper bycatch fishing for flats.


Once again yes that is a good thing but also a bad thing, Typed out a lenghty reply but this thread is for fishing not politics so deleted and found a fishing pic instead.

----------


## stingray

Mean while a not exactly little ...Stingray waits

----------


## stingray

And he waits no more .....VC and his young bloke swung by chucked me in their truck, told me to. Get in shut up and hang on! We were off ..dawn saw us soaking hook lines one shallow as and the other deep as ( my pick ) ..we set to soaking baits with the skipper putting on a shit hot spot. The young fella and I enjoyed the burley washing our side of the boat seeing small but take able brim( snapper) some carrots and frustranily undersize cod ..

The tide eased so we pulled the hook lines , the deep spot saw much success with a heap of much sought after and treasured spikies some real trophy fish amoungst them, so we pulled the shallow line as well to harvest a handful of solid carrots.  

To finish the day the cold wind eased , the sun came out and the tide started running out and again VC put us on a hot spot the young bloke bloke set to slaying terakihie more of these delicious little fish than I have seen in years ..not only that but he hooked onto the carrots . Nailing double headers he was on fire , whist dad and myself set to thininng the southern sail fish population. VC wisely took my advice to take advantage of the current and breeze in the same direction and sent his hand tied strayline rigs into the jaws of these wonderful sport fish!

Eventually we were being plagued by tiny terakehie just stripping our tiny baits and our burley ran out so we ran home with a feed of fresh delicious fish, nothing huge but a wonderful feed. A wonderful day amazing company as always and a some turf to look over when I slide back into a wet suit! What a wonderful life what a amazing day ! Thanks to VC and his lad you guys know how to make a man feel welcome !! Cheers

----------


## veitnamcam

As always, My pleasure.

Sent from my SM-G390Y using Tapatalk

----------


## 6x47

> .. If you want bang for your buck, buy a kayak.


My br-in-law in Nelson does just that- frequently limits out inside the Boulder Bank on snapper.

----------


## Pengy

> And he waits no more .....VC and his young bloke swung by chucked me in their truck, told me to. Get in shut up and hang on! We were off ..dawn saw us soaking hook lines one shallow as and the other deep as ( my pick ) ..we set to soaking baits with the skipper putting on a shit hot spot. The young fella and I enjoyed the burley washing our side of the boat seeing small but take able brim( snapper) some carrots and frustranily undersize cod ..
> 
> The tide eased so we pulled the hook lines , the deep spot saw much success with a heap of much sought after and treasured spikies some real trophy fish amoungst them, so we pulled the shallow line as well to harvest a handful of solid carrots.  
> 
> To finish the day the cold wind eased , the sun came out and the tide started running out and again VC put us on a hot spot the young bloke bloke set to slaying terakihie more of these delicious little fish than I have seen in years ..not only that but he hooked onto the carrots . Nailing double headers he was on fire , whist dad and myself set to thininng the southern sail fish population. VC wisely took my advice to take advantage of the current and breeze in the same direction and sent his hand tied strayline rigs into the jaws of these wonderful sport fish!
> 
> Eventually we were being plagued by tiny terakehie just stripping our tiny baits and our burley ran out so we ran home with a feed of fresh delicious fish, nothing huge but a wonderful feed. A wonderful day amazing company as always and a some turf to look over when I slide back into a wet suit! What a wonderful life what a amazing day ! Thanks to VC and his lad you guys know how to make a man feel welcome !! Cheers



"slide into a wetsuit" .......that comment made my day  :Psmiley:

----------


## veitnamcam

Was bloody good morning once the cold wind stopped.

Sent from my SM-A320Y using Tapatalk

----------


## PillowDribbler

4 hats at least his head was warm.

----------


## BeeMan

Nice mix of the best eating fish @veitnamcam .  :Thumbsup:  My first cast this morning with a soft bait off Matata.   :Cool:

----------


## Shearer

Snapper on a lure!!! Surely not.

----------


## veitnamcam

> Nice mix of the best eating fish @veitnamcam .  My first cast this morning with a soft bait off Matata. Attachment 95045


Yep was stoked to get some terakihe. Litterally the first ones I have caught in years. The last one I think that came aboard my boat the penguin threw overboard the first time I took him out.
 @Shearer I have been getting a few snaps on jigs(tho they work even better baited as well) but still yet to catch one on a soft bait.

Having given them a pretty bloody good go now I think I can safely say the claim that soft baits out catch all other baits is total compleate and utter bulshit.
Yea they will catch fish but not as good as real bait or even a jig.

Sent from my SM-A320Y using Tapatalk

----------


## stingray

Fat as fish , did you gut it or any others ...what were / are they feeding on ?

----------


## Danny

> Fat as fish , did you gut it or any others ...what were / are they feeding on ?


Theyre coming in close feeding on anything to fatten up before heading off spawning - crabs off the beach. Heading surf casting tonight and tomorrow night off Matata/ Pikowai/ Thornton with my boy. His birthday treat (and mine)

----------


## Gibo

Heaps of whitebait at the river mouths at the mo causing a bit fishy fuss  :Grin:

----------


## Danny

> Heaps of whitebait at the river mouths at the mo causing a bit fishy fuss


Are they running at Thornton son?

----------


## veitnamcam

Comon boys and girls help me out here.
What is the black magic ledger rig knot?
Yea can do a dropper loop with my eyes closed but just like snooded hooks.



Sent from my SM-A320Y using Tapatalk

----------


## veitnamcam

Quick fish for a couple of hours close to home today as I had little miss "I feel sick" and a dog with me.
Tryed right in close with the intention of staying till the top of the tide for maybe a snapper but got sick of unhooking these things.



Must have caught at least 20 bucks worth of bait.



Headed in to the never fail kahawai spot at the perfect time of the tide and the kids had 10 on board in about 4-5 min. Back of the boat covered in blood it was time to come in. Kept 4 kahawai for the smoker and gave the rest to a neighbor.



Sent from my SM-A320Y using Tapatalk

----------


## kukuwai

Took the family for a spin up the Able Tasman this morning. Hardly anyone around up there at this time of year...just the way i like it !!

Although the trip was more about building sandcastles and exploring sea caves, i did take the surf caster along.



Managed to get one small snapper. Absolutely NOTHING in its stomach VC !!



Its gunna be tasty tho 



Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk

----------


## veitnamcam

> Took the family for a spin up the Able Tasman this morning. Hardly anyone around up there at this time of year...just the way i like it !!
> 
> Although the trip was more about building sandcastles and exploring sea caves, i did take the surf caster along.
> 
> 
> 
> Managed to get one small snapper. Absolutely NOTHING in its stomach VC !!
> 
> 
> ...


Awesomeness 

Sent from my SM-A320Y using Tapatalk

----------


## BeeMan

I know the feeling @veitnamcam . Still got a good feed tho. :Cool:  This was Saturdays crew.

----------


## veitnamcam

They are some very decent looking blues!  :Thumbsup:

----------


## BeeMan

Yep, a real perk for the day. Never really get many blue cod up this way. One of my favourite eaters, just about as good as carrots.  :Thumbsup:

----------


## Beaker

> Quick fish for a couple of hours close to home today as I had little miss "I feel sick" and a dog with me.
> Tryed right in close with the intention of staying till the top of the tide for maybe a snapper but got sick of unhooking these things.
> 
> 
> 
> Must have caught at least 20 bucks worth of bait.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This raises a question, how many people actually target bait fish, and freeze them etc... 

Live bait yeah get it, but buying pilchards and squid (and burley) soon adds to the days cost.

(I am trying to justify another freezer.....)

----------


## Rushy

You are all grown up now Beaker (well as much as you are ever going to be) so you are allowed another freezer if you want one. Ha ha ha ha better check with the boss though.

----------


## BeeMan

@Beaker its a must to have a bait freezer, its like having a beer fridge. I keep all my skippy frames and old bait, when I have a reasonable amount in the freezer out comes the burly mincer. I have a regular supply of burly and bait, pipis frozen in punnets, bait fish and a bag of salt flake ice. Saves stopping on the way. :Thumbsup:

----------


## BeeMan

Had this guy pull up inside of me while fishing. . Thought it might of been @veitnamcam in a new tinny. :Pacman:

----------


## Gibo

Probably @Dorkus pinging your spots  :Grin:

----------


## Gibo

Probably @Dorkus pinging your spots  :Grin:

----------


## veitnamcam

> This raises a question, how many people actually target bait fish, and freeze them etc... 
> 
> Live bait yeah get it, but buying pilchards and squid (and burley) soon adds to the days cost.
> 
> (I am trying to justify another freezer.....)


The bigger one is bait burly and ice the smaller one is human food. Used to be the other way around but priorities and stuff. 

Sent from my SM-G390Y using Tapatalk

----------


## Gibo

> This raises a question, how many people actually target bait fish, and freeze them etc... 
> 
> Live bait yeah get it, but buying pilchards and squid (and burley) soon adds to the days cost.
> 
> (I am trying to justify another freezer.....)


Yeah hard bro, we sometimes go for bait only missions mainly for skippies though. Love coming home with 50+ knowing they are over $10 each from the shop  :Thumbsup: 
We also keep all our Kahawai, Mackerel and Trevally for the bait freezer (some trevs make it into sashimi)

----------


## veitnamcam

> The bigger one is bait burly and ice the smaller one is human food. Used to be the other way around but priorities and stuff. 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G390Y using Tapatalk


This one just sits here empty so I have somwhere to put a heap of snapper or whatever till I can get a chance to fillet them.

Sent from my SM-G390Y using Tapatalk

----------


## veitnamcam

Day 3 of perfect weather, no work and no fishing :XD: 
Boats all go but Im off work with a crook shoulder and I dont want to make it worse man handling my boats,Can still hold a rod tho :Thumbsup: 

Who wants to take me fishing?

----------


## mikee

I would but im in Havelock today

----------


## Pengy

> Day 3 of perfect weather, no work and no fishing
> Boats all go but Im off work with a crook shoulder and I dont want to make it worse man handling my boats,Can still hold a rod tho
> 
> Who wants to take me fishing?


I would , but I cant get off the property due to loggers closing the driveway  :Sad:

----------


## veitnamcam

> I would , but I cant get off the property due to loggers closing the driveway


Cant like that.

The boy has been asking to go fishing off the "wharf" (fishing platform by fiveshire rock) buggered if I know why all he has ever caught there is an octopus but we will go have a go when he gets home from school.

----------


## veitnamcam

Lets see how long that lure lasts.

Sent from my SM-A320Y using Tapatalk

----------


## Shearer

Looks like he has good technique.

----------


## madjon_

Eight mutton chops
Released a lot of smaller grunters and more than a few little sharks,no chinamen and no spikey bastards.13.5° gentle northerly.
Fished through the low.

----------


## veitnamcam

One spotty. The boy got tired of the lure and went to bait. I lost a lure but also caught someone else's snagged rigand gained a clip on sinker.
 @stingray turned up for a yarn and some other keen as kids. One got snagged and broken off a few times,naturally the fish had a mask snorkle and suit in his wagon and he offered it to the kid who swam out to unsnag his line.
He got it off and scored my lure I had lost 20min before!
Good keen kids.




Sent from my SM-A320Y using Tapatalk

----------


## deer243

Secret if fishing there is use f big baits. Too many use such small baits around there and get nothing. Use big baits and you hook something that pull string. Might be a ray, but have caught conger eels, three different types of rays there, snapper, big kahawai , been  spooled on 10kg twice where  run hasnt look like stopping.

----------


## veitnamcam

> Secret if fishing there is use f big baits. Too many use such small baits around there and get nothing. Use big baits and you hook something that pull string. Might be a ray, but have caught conger eels, three different types of rays there, snapper, big kahawai , been  spooled on 10kg twice where  run hasnt look like stopping.


I had the biggest squid head and tentacles you ever seen as a bait......it was constantlly getting bites I ingnored hoping something bigger would come and snaffle it...15m later entire bait gone, cast out about half a big salted mackerel fillet and gone in  5 min.

----------


## Micky Duck

them trout better watch out as the good Mrs and I are after a few this coming weekend.....

----------


## veitnamcam

> them trout better watch out as the good Mrs and I are after a few this coming weekend.....


Might as well keep all you catch as they could be the last you ever get with that mad bitch in control of "conservation"

Sent from my SM-A320Y using Tapatalk

----------


## Micky Duck

no fear of that as we "pot fishers" ...this current looney tune will play out long before she has whiped out anything.....other than maybe kea or kaka.

----------


## veitnamcam

Finally Dad took mercy on me and took me out,forgot his chillybin an bait and burly.
Fortunately I had plenty of all of those.
Bit of a steam from Nelson threw one of those barstard little swell/chop combos.
Old bloke dropped the long line out fairly deep.
Burleyed up large in good current and caught nothing for a while then a shark each...pulled up longline for 1 shark and no baits at all so went shallow to spotx.
Dad drops a line in and I sort the burly then as I am baiting up I see his rod getting bites"oi ya rods getting bites" I say as he was pissing about doing something else and he grabs the rod.
It didn't do much for a start and we both thought a ray or a big rig as the weight was obvious......then it started going sideways a bit and we thought oh no its a snake.
Then it decided  to piss off rapidly with big nods and peeling line! Each time he got him about halfway up he would go on another big run.....I got the net.


Bloody nice fish to start the season @ 19.5-20p scales were bouncing a bit.

A good feed or 2 of gurnard and one Terry later we pulled the pin as the tide died off.

Sent from my SM-A320Y using Tapatalk

----------


## MB

Bloody good fish there VC. I had a good day too. Back out tomorrow, I've been given a fish order. Always guaranteed to kill a day!

----------


## kukuwai

Went for a look out from Mot this morning with dad. Didn't have long due to other commitments so just snooped around in the shallows.



Didn't locate any brimbos but its carrots for tea. 




Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk

----------


## veitnamcam

Was a massive pod of dolfin out round the spat farm yesterday, we went spatfarm, 30m line,off bark bay,off split apple rock.
Very sharky and lots of cuda in every spot we tried but got a feed of carrots and kahawai. no snaps.

----------


## Gibo

Mrs caught this guy over the weekend. All healed over and obviously not stopping him........well until we ate him  :Grin:

----------


## Rushy

That's my mate John Gibo

----------


## Gibo

John Dor missing the last bit :Wink:

----------


## veitnamcam

Got out Saturday for a fish... @stingray txt in the morning with some lame excuse about being too crook to come fishing....at least I had the boy to help me.



It was one of those days where I seemed to catch the only decent fish which ment the boy got bored with catching small kahawai so we didnt stay long.




A couple of XL gurnard in there one took a whole kahawai fillet on the strayline!



The tax men turned up but didnt claim too much gear.

What do you South African and Australian guys do with all the worm parasites in them?....I just use them for bait.




Sent from my SM-A320Y using Tapatalk

----------


## madjon_

Used to bait longlines with them,good snapper bait,headed and gutted@$6 a box from Happy.early 70s but.

----------


## veitnamcam

> Used to bait longlines with them,good snapper bait,headed and gutted@$6 a box from Happy.early 70s but.


Yep the Kahawai goes pretty good on the longline too.

----------


## stingray

> Got out Saturday for a fish... @stingray txt in the morning with some lame excuse about being too crook to come fishing....at least I had the boy to help me.
> 
> 
> 
> It was one of those days where I seemed to catch the only decent fish which ment the boy got bored with catching small kahawai so we didnt stay long.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oi  :Yuush:  I'll have you know that the beer was free and well...... I love free beer and many differnt varieties to try so I had a happy hunting ground until 12pm when shewho, stuffed me in a taxi and took us home. 530am came round way to bloody fast and some barstard had poured sand down me throat and pissed in me eyes! I must have being very well behave because shewho took pity and cooked me up a hell breeky , then put me to work in the garden! Suffer I did ...fish I did not .

great to see fish in the bin ...no more free beers for me!

----------


## kukuwai

Here's an update from my side of the bay....

Dad and his mate spent several hours in the boat today out in front of mot/kina. Set and reset long line aswell as rod fishing - still no snaps.

My brother has however caught several in the last week sufcasting off his favourite beach (Marahau area).

Looking back in my diary, we have had consistent snapper catches in front of Mot last two years from the second half of oct onwards. 

I just gotta do less work !!!

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk

----------


## stingray

Great info thank you!

----------


## veitnamcam

> Here's an update from my side of the bay....
> 
> Dad and his mate spent several hours in the boat today out in front of mot/kina. Set and reset long line aswell as rod fishing - still no snaps.
> 
> My brother has however caught several in the last week sufcasting off his favourite beach (Marahau area).
> 
> Looking back in my diary, we have had consistent snapper catches in front of Mot last two years from the second half of oct onwards. 
> 
> I just gotta do less work !!!
> ...


For me front of rabbit good catches of good sized in close in front of rabbit earliest is first week oct (on line and bait...we know they are there earlier)but that is only since 2014 when I got a dingy and started to fish in close.

----------


## stingray

A happy note,rung VC in a faint hope of a fish , yip see you at 6 ...in the boat and away! Sloppy on close but when we reached out wide it eased wonderfully. 

Burley and baits down to ...zip ...the tide changed and so did the fishing ..we started  with greyboys and red cod then had a very very welcome run of snapper, some excellent condition fish the biggest pushing 11lb with 3 others putting smiles on faces a few carrots red cod spikiey dogs and kaiwhai saw the day out!

A wonderful start to the weekend cheers to VC for his skills as a boatman and being a good barstard! Oh how I love this life!

----------


## veitnamcam

> A happy note,rung VC in a faint hope of a fish , yip see you at 6 ...in the boat and away! Sloppy on close but when we reached out wide it eased wonderfully. 
> 
> Burley and baits down to ...zip ...the tide changed and so did the fishing ..we started  with greyboys and red cod then had a very very welcome run of snapper, some excellent condition fish the biggest pushing 11lb with 3 others putting smiles on faces a few carrots red cod spikiey dogs and kaiwhai saw the day out!
> 
> A wonderful start to the weekend cheers to VC for his skills as a boatman and being a good barstard! Oh how I love this life!
> Attachment 97237


My pleasure. 



Sent from my SM-A320Y using Tapatalk

----------


## kukuwai

> My pleasure. 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-A320Y using Tapatalk


Bloody good looking fish  

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk

----------


## 7mmwsm

Best one today. 8 kg. He wanted to let it go but it was blowing bubbles on the way up so I wouldn't let him.

----------


## 7mmwsm

42 meters off Albatross (Kawhia) if anyone is heading that way.

----------


## 300CALMAN

> A happy note,rung VC in a faint hope of a fish , yip see you at 6 ...in the boat and away! Sloppy on close but when we reached out wide it eased wonderfully. 
> 
> Burley and baits down to ...zip ...the tide changed and so did the fishing ..we started  with greyboys and red cod then had a very very welcome run of snapper, some excellent condition fish the biggest pushing 11lb with 3 others putting smiles on faces a few carrots red cod spikiey dogs and kaiwhai saw the day out!
> 
> A wonderful start to the weekend cheers to VC for his skills as a boatman and being a good barstard! Oh how I love this life!


Now that is a decent looking catch, Snapper for volume, carrots for flavor!

----------


## veitnamcam

Took the kids out for a bit this am.
Girl instantly sea sick. Boy too tired to do f all....



No snaps this morning but the wind and tide was all arse about face and I spent most of what little time we spent out un tangling lines or baiting hooks. Thankfully I had decided to leave the longlines at camp as that would be just one more hassle.
Ended up with a plate full of gurnard fillets I gave to a group of oldies at the campground for their lunch.



Sent from my SM-A320Y using Tapatalk

----------


## kukuwai

Where abouts are you camping??

No snaps for us either this morning VC had the same trouble with the wind and tide.

Also a bit of a roll against the wind, which made it very noisy. Sounded like someone playing drums on the side of the boat !!

Got a nice feed of carrots tho, just about to cook them up for tea 

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk

----------


## veitnamcam

> Where abouts are you camping??
> 
> No snaps for us either this morning VC had the same trouble with the wind and tide.
> 
> Also a bit of a roll against the wind, which made it very noisy. Sounded like someone playing drums on the side of the boat !!
> 
> Got a nice feed of carrots tho, just about to cook them up for tea 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


Cable bay campground.

Sent from my SM-A320Y using Tapatalk

----------


## BeeMan

@Mrs Beeman at work.  :Psmiley: .  fishing @Gibo terakihi spot.

----------


## Blisters

caught on micro jig this morning 10m of water off kawakawa near waiheke....

----------


## J J D

Have any of the local Delaware fishers ever heard of a pup groper being caught out of there like I did this morning ,I couldn’t believe my eyes

----------


## Gibo

Stunning weekend at Tuhua (Mayor Island). 
The bro lost a horse at the boat  :Sad:

----------


## Shearer

> Attachment 97341Attachment 97341
> 
> Have any of the local Delaware fishers ever heard of a pup groper being caught out of there like I did this morning ,I couldn’t believe my eyes


Was there this morning but didn't see any of them.

----------


## Shearer

> Stunning weekend at Tuhua (Mayor Island). 
> The bro lost a horse at the boat 
> Attachment 97352


When you say "lost", do you mean landed, and when you say "horse", do you mean kingfish?

----------


## veitnamcam

> Attachment 97341Attachment 97341
> 
> Have any of the local Delaware fishers ever heard of a pup groper being caught out of there like I did this morning ,I couldn’t believe my eyes


I havent caught any myself but have heard of a couple of decent size ones caught on a longline around this time a couple of years ago.

----------


## Dorkus

Spearfishing today,  got a nice little rat king for the smoker. 

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk

----------


## J J D

Was out with my family at the carrot patch catching a few decent sizes gurnards and a hundred spikeys which were driving me nuts ,was about to call it a day when I pulled that up

----------


## stingray

Bloody hell , you guys have had a bloody epic run, seen my son and his mate catch gropher this time of the year on the northern side of French pass , they got two similar size to that .very very cool to know that they remain shallow ..I'm hoping to see some in the reserve in the next 10 years !

----------


## Gibo

> When you say "lost", do you mean landed, and when you say "horse", do you mean kingfish?


Traced fish, rolled the hook at the boat, yip big kingi

----------


## cameronjackwhite

Went out off mahia this long weekend, was an absolute glory run out deep filling the bin in a couple of hours. New PB blue cod too

----------


## stingray

Oz snaps guess who gets the big one ..

At least I'm consistent


The rest of the catch ,Taylor,Jewish,flathead


Tried live baiting for cobia with a silver travally but it's late in the season and we lucked out

----------


## veitnamcam

Dad called up "whatdayaupto?" "not much" "the sea is flatarse here at cablebay how bout you take me fishing?"
So hooked the boat on and off to launch at dellaware.
We absolutely slayed the red cod with some real trophy fish in the mix  :Angry: 
Did get limit of blues 35cm-40cm which was a nice surprise seeing as we were miles from any structure and a couple of feeds of gurnard.
Didnt take any picks.
oh and I left it to late to get back in and had to fill the gumboots and walk the boat for 50m or so to get in.

----------


## kukuwai

> Dad called up "whatdayaupto?" "not much" "the sea is flatarse here at cablebay how bout you take me fishing?"
> So hooked the boat on and off to launch at dellaware.
> We absolutely slayed the red cod with some real trophy fish in the mix 
> Did get limit of blues 35cm-40cm which was a nice surprise seeing as we were miles from any structure and a couple of feeds of gurnard.
> Didnt take any picks.
> oh and I left it to late to get back in and had to fill the gumboots and walk the boat for 50m or so to get in.


Whats up with those trophy red cod at the moment ??? 

We landed 5 of them on sunday and there was also 3 on the LL  - all big buggers !!

I can't stand the slimy huas !!!

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk

----------


## veitnamcam

> Whats up with those trophy red cod at the moment ??? 
> 
> We landed 5 of them on sunday and there was also 3 on the LL  - all big buggers !!
> 
> I can't stand the slimy huas !!!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


Me neither....there was talk of chartering tourists for trophy red cod  :Yaeh Am Not Durnk:

----------


## Shearer

> Dad called up "whatdayaupto?" "not much" "the sea is flatarse here at cablebay how bout you take me fishing?"
> So hooked the boat on and off to launch at dellaware.
> We absolutely slayed the red cod with some real trophy fish in the mix 
> Did get limit of blues 35cm-40cm which was a nice surprise seeing as we were miles from any structure and a couple of feeds of gurnard.
> Didnt take any picks.
> oh and I left it to late to get back in and had to fill the gumboots and walk the boat for 50m or so to get in.


Was out there yesterday but didn't see a red cod (thankfully). Some nice blues and a heap of terikihi. Even caught one on a jig before a big snake stole it.

----------


## veitnamcam

> Was out there yesterday but didn't see a red cod (thankfully). Some nice blues and a heap of terikihi. Even caught one on a jig before a big snake stole it.


I was a few miles offshore 

Sent from my SM-A320Y using Tapatalk

----------


## Shearer

> I was a few miles offshore 
> 
> Sent from my SM-A320Y using Tapatalk


Ok. We were in close at 15-20m. Never thought I would catch Terikihi in such shallow water.

----------


## veitnamcam

> Ok. We were in close at 15-20m. Never thought I would catch Terikihi in such shallow water.


In close is the only place I have ever got them in any numbers in tasman bay ....5-20m off the end of points or structure with current near the coast.

Sent from my SM-A320Y using Tapatalk

----------


## veitnamcam

Took dog for a run down the back beach and noted lots and lots of dead paddlecrabs washed up.


Also lots of these little blue sailor jellyfish.




And excitingly one of these!





Sent from my SM-A320Y using Tapatalk

----------


## 7mmwsm

Another hard day at the office. Lucky I don't have a job to fill my days in. 
35 meters off Albatross today. Very easy fishing.

----------


## Rushy

> Attachment 97449
> Another hard day at the office. Lucky I don't have a job to fill my days in. 
> 35 meters off Albatross today. Very easy fishing.


Nice fish but mate there is something about those shorts that is disturbing me.  I think it is the pink.

----------


## 7mmwsm

It's fluro pink Rushy. It's all about health and safety.
Sexy legs though aye?

----------


## kukuwai

Shot out from mot this morning before work.



Didn't have a whole lot of time but left the Long line down for an hour at 10m mark, it picked up one small snapper.  I managed 2 gurnard on the rod in that time.



Just enough for tea !! 

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk

----------


## veitnamcam

> Shot out from mot this morning before work.
> 
> 
> 
> Didn't have a whole lot of time but left the Long line down for an hour at 10m mark, it picked up one small snapper.  I managed 2 gurnard on the rod in that time.
> 
> 
> 
> Just enough for tea !! 
> ...


Whats the go with ramp access at Mot?

----------


## kukuwai

> Whats the go with ramp access at Mot?


Motueka power boat club. Swipe card annual fee $120. Good facility, heaps of parking and washing up station etc. I split it with dad VC makes it a bit cheaper

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk

----------


## JoshC

Had a good day out in Foveaux Strait on Monday with me old mate Sassy Sasquatch. The other boys were too busy to come fishing. Blew the cobwebs out of the skis and went most of the way to Stewart Island to our rock where we caught plenty of good sized bluecod in a couple of hours. Forecast looking good for Sunday. Bet the boys will come this time after seeing what they missed out on 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## CATLINS HUNTER

Bloody flat for foveaux. Good timing.

----------


## JoshC

> Bloody flat for foveaux. Good timing.


Wasn't actually that nice mate, easterly chop. forecast was better than what it was. We've hit it oily flat a couple of times and are over at Stewart Island in 30-40 minutes

----------


## kukuwai

Just back from spending the morning with the family up the able tasman.  Flicked the longline in off the back of the islands.

Went seal hunting....

 

And mucking round on the beach...



Picked up the longline....



Got more than tea this time ...





Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk

----------


## kukuwai

I had a bit of an inspection of the stomach contents of those snapper. 

The usual...



No matter if these fish are caught in the shallow or deep water they always seem to have crabs in their diet. Although some of today's ones look to be a hermit crab of some sort.

The unusual....



Looks to be a small scollop. This is a good sign for us here in tasman bay as our scollop fishery has had a hiding from all angles over the last few years.  So @veitnamcam not only are they washing up on the beach at tahuna....the snapper are eating them! 

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk

----------


## veitnamcam

> I had a bit of an inspection of the stomach contents of those snapper. 
> 
> The usual...
> 
> 
> 
> No matter if these fish are caught in the shallow or deep water they always seem to have crabs in their diet. Although some of today's ones look to be a hermit crab of some sort.
> 
> The unusual....
> ...


Would make sense that they eat the smaller ones I guess....they'd probably have more trouble with the shell by time they are legal size tho I recon.

Sent from my SM-A320Y using Tapatalk

----------


## veitnamcam

Took Tinny punt for a run as she hadn't been out for a while.
Quick hour or so fish up to the top of the tide in the blind channel.



Nothin big in there but the shortest fish is 31cm  a few other pannies caught but released as a bit smaller and had no measure on the boat also a few more small Trevally released.



Not bad going really for about a cup of premix.

Sent from my SM-A320Y using Tapatalk

----------


## kukuwai

Got home from work today & dad was sitting  on the couch with a beer looking a bit buggered ! 

He said " ive got a job for you"....
This is what my job looked like





Mum and dad had caught 10 
Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk

----------


## veitnamcam

> Got home from work today & dad was sitting  on the couch with a beer looking a bit buggered ! 
> 
> He said " ive got a job for you"....
> This is what my job looked like
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Depth?

----------


## BeeMan

..........YUM YUM.... :Thumbsup:

----------


## kukuwai

> Depth?


10m VC off the back of adele island 

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk

----------


## veitnamcam

Dad was keen to get out this morning having heard plenty of snapper storys of late and  @kukuwai had given me some good intelligence on the whereabouts of some closer fish so Dad picked me up on the way past.

Deployed a longline then moved off and burlyed up....it was slow fishing for a start but at least we were not being inundated with shit fish.
Finally one of the straylines took off and a nice snapper was boated.
Dad and Uncle both caught and lost snapper on the flasher rigs (rod holder caught hook not set) 
A few gurnard and a xxl kahawai and then another nice snap on the strayline.
A few snakes and sharks showed up and then we were out of burly.
Picked up longline for some nice snaps and obligatory sharks and lost one good snapper as it broke the shitty old trace
It should be fine it was only shallow and hooked corner mouth.



Sent from my SM-A320Y using Tapatalk

----------


## BeeMan

Nice catch @veitnamcam, good size eaters.  :Thumbsup:

----------


## gadgetman

Starting to rig the new yak.

Installed a hatch in the boot.



Added transducer and all the other bits for the fish finder.





Dropped the silicon tube which took the whole end off it, so used plenty to get a good signal through the hull.

----------


## veitnamcam

Transducer work ok threw the hull?

Sent from my SM-A320Y using Tapatalk

----------


## mikee

> Transducer work ok threw the hull?
> 
> Sent from my SM-A320Y using Tapatalk


Works as long as there are no or very few air bubbles in either the silicone or plastic hull. Same for fibreglass hulls but don't work thru alloy or steel, nor foam core/fibreglass
Technical term is "shoot thu" installation

----------


## gadgetman

> Works as long as there are no or very few air bubbles in either the silicone or plastic hull. Same for fibreglass hulls but don't work thru alloy or steel, nor foam core/fibreglass
> Technical term is "shoot thu" installation


Hence the heaps of goo, was going in the rubbish afterwards anyway.

Next mission is to work out a battery holder in the hull. Not many glues are overly successful on hdpe so might weld something in.

----------


## veitnamcam

> Hence the heaps of goo, was going in the rubbish afterwards anyway.
> 
> Next mission is to work out a battery holder in the hull. Not many glues are overly successful on hdpe so might weld something in.


Getting a good earth is the tricky bit.

----------


## gadgetman

> Getting a good earth is the tricky bit.


When you find a good earth solid your aground.

Pity the weather is not going to play ball for a play this weekend.

----------


## veitnamcam

For the welding I ment

Sent from my SM-A320Y using Tapatalk

----------


## gadgetman

> For the welding I ment
> 
> Sent from my SM-A320Y using Tapatalk


Just do it through the cabling.

----------


## Ground Control

> Dad was keen to get out this morning having heard plenty of snapper storys of late and  @kukuwai had given me some good intelligence on the whereabouts of some closer fish so Dad picked me up on the way past.
> 
> Deployed a longline then moved off and burlyed up....it was slow fishing for a start but at least we were not being inundated with shit fish.
> Finally one of the straylines took off and a nice snapper was boated.
> Dad and Uncle both caught and lost snapper on the flasher rigs (rod holder caught hook not set) 
> A few gurnard and a xxl kahawai and then another nice snap on the strayline.
> A few snakes and sharks showed up and then we were out of burly.
> Picked up longline for some nice snaps and obligatory sharks and lost one good snapper as it broke the shitty old trace
> It should be fine it was only shallow and hooked corner mouth.
> ...


Is anyone catching Snapper down the Sounds - Okiwi Bay / French Pass at this time of year ?

Ken

----------


## kukuwai

> Is anyone catching Snapper down the Sounds - Okiwi Bay / French Pass at this time of year ?
> 
> Ken


My mate got some snapper out of okiwi last weekend. 

They hired a batch up there and did quite well, especially on the gurnard but they also caught some snapper. 

Not sure exactly where they were fishing but feel like they may have been south of there, more back towards Delaware.
 @stingray may have a better idea of what's happening over those ways.

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk

----------


## veitnamcam

> Is anyone catching Snapper down the Sounds - Okiwi Bay / French Pass at this time of year ?
> 
> Ken


Okiwi and down that side typically fishes better after they have spawned but there will be a few being caught.

Sent from my SM-A320Y using Tapatalk

----------


## veitnamcam

Another bloody early start this morning to go out with a mate who was itching to catch some snapper.....fished slack water for almost no bites then as the tide finally started to move we got plauged by little mullet.....mate got the sulks and wound his lines in while the last of the burly went out.
I got this on my 10pound strayline set up 2 mins later and he was calling me all sorts of names.



Then the burly ran out and the weather turned to poo as forcast so we picked up longline and mr sulky cheered up no end then headed for home and the filleting.



Sent from my SM-A320Y using Tapatalk

----------


## kukuwai

Loaded 



Whole family has day off tomorrow 

FISHING !!!



Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk

----------


## deer243

After not doing well at all local trying to catch rig surfcasting had some success over Blenheim . 
Tried a spot couple weeks ago for a night fish and got 3 rig, one good one and about 8 red cod and some carpet sharks.  Went back today for a morning fish using crabs(used prawns last time) and got 4 good rig and lost one that took a big run.
Was pretty happy catching seven in the last two trips. They about to drop their young ones, managed to release about 12 from their mothers, all swim away happy so hope they all survive

----------


## kukuwai

Flat calm out in the bay this morning.

Heaps of boats out, at one stage I could count 12 from where we were fishing. They were even still coming out when we were heading home.

Pretty quiet on the rods today though. The highlight was the huge pod of dolphins that put on a very acrobatic show for us 

Happy to still come home with a feed....



Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk

----------


## BeeMan

Good size fish @kukuwai.  :Thumbsup:

----------


## BeeMan

Managed to sneak away yesterday to catch a feed. Plenty of dolphins up here as well. Got our limit in a hour, quite a few like @kukuwai catch.  :Cool:

----------


## kukuwai

> Managed to sneak away yesterday to catch a feed. Plenty of dolphins up here as well. Got our limit in a hour, quite a few like @kukuwai catch. Attachment 98381


Well done, that's good going  
Good thing about fish that size is you can get heaps of meat off them

Especially if your smoking up the frames and wings.
 @BeeMan
 "Bloody Tasty" is what they are 

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk

----------


## Rushy

Beeman, being the cheeky bugger that I am I have to say that I didn't know that there was a limit on Dolphins.

----------


## BeeMan

I think ur right @Rushy.. No limit.  :Wtfsmilie:

----------


## BeeMan

.. I caught the same amount of dolphins as @kukuwai.   :Psmiley:

----------


## A330driver

Yesterdays fish off the point in Whangateau...beautiful day,

----------


## A330driver



----------


## kukuwai

> Attachment 98506Attachment 98507


Good looking smoker 

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk

----------


## BeeMan

Feel like I'm going to bee sick on Monday. Its a 5 knot variable.  :Grin:

----------


## Beaker

> Feel like I'm going to bee sick on Monday. Its a 5 knot variable.


not sure on the forecast, but I’m feeling a Thursday/Friday issue this week...... 

I’m good for a few knots of wind and the boat a few more than me, so should happen.....

----------


## MB

Most likely I'll be out tomorrow, but there's still a stiff breeze hanging around which doesn't bode well for the morning where I am. Monday definitely looking better  :Pissed Off:

----------


## Shearer

One for @stingray.

Off Delaware today.

----------


## kukuwai

> One for @stingray.
> Attachment 98569
> Off Delaware today.


Beautiful !! 

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk

----------


## MB

Fishing was too good today. 12 fish in 12 casts. Started fishing at 6am, finished at 7am. 10 fish released (shallow water), 2 kept. I even resorted to trolling to try and not catch a snapper, but that didn't work! A lot of effort for 1 hour of fishing!

----------


## Shearer

> Fishing was too good today. 12 fish in 12 casts. Started fishing at 6am, finished at 7am. 10 fish released (shallow water), 2 kept. I even resorted to trolling to try and not catch a snapper, but that didn't work! A lot of effort for 1 hour of fishing!


That's awesome. Snapper on a bibbed minnow.

----------


## BeeMan

That's one hell of a John Dory @Shearer. Well done. One of my preferred eating fish.  :Thumbsup:

----------


## A330driver

Question....which one is the John Dory....





> That's one hell of a John Dory @Shearer. Well done. One of my preferred eating fish.

----------


## A330driver

Shearer mate...sorry about that,....no offense meant,......the misses takes photos of me and the dog,and says she can’t tell the difference,....funny how some people look like their dogs

----------


## Shearer

> Shearer mate...sorry about that,....no offense meant,......the misses takes photos of me and the dog,and says she can’t tell the difference,....funny how some people look like their dogs


Wouldn't have really minded if it was me in the photo :Sad:

----------


## stingray

> One for @stingray.
> Attachment 98569
> Off Delaware today.


Wow  :Cool: ...now your going to tell me it was lure caught eh ! simply a fantastic fish ..very well done !

----------


## Shearer

> Wow ...now your going to tell me it was lure caught eh ! simply a fantastic fish ..very well done !


Haha. No, not a lure but another technique I have mentioned before. I can't take any of the credit for catching it though. I wasn't even on the boat.  :Grin:

----------


## stingray

Love the honesty , love seeing those fish , only ever eaten two fresh out of the sea ...simply delicious!

----------


## Wildman

Good day off the coast on Monday. Got to get better at photographing fish though

Sent from my F5321 using Tapatalk

----------


## Rushy

Need to put fish in bin so they don't get trodden on.

----------


## kukuwai

Well firstly I'd like to say thanks to the primary school teachers for going on strike today as that led to us having an EPIC morning.

Home school started early....



Boat on the water and out a bit deeper than some of the recent trips. (20m) Dropped the long line, anchored up and Olly and I deployed a flasher rig and a stray line each.

After a few minutes my flasher got hit hard and that saw me connected to a nice size fish. There was a strong current at the time and the fish was using it to its advantage keeping me occupied.

Next minute my stray line starts screaming. "Grab it mate" i said to Olly "and go easy its only light gear"

To his credit he played it really well, showed a lot of patience especially with the fish going on some scorching runs!



Not sure how long it took to get it to the boat, felt like ages. Olly was very quiet the whole time except when he saw it and then it was "holy shit dad its massive, oh my god im shaking so much, get it in the net dad, get it in the net!"

It was a thumper!



Dad met us at the ramp when we got back and took it to his mates shop to get it weighted on his digital scales. Here's the printout, funny to see that if it was infact tomato and bacon sausages it would have been $132 worth



His day wasn't over though not long afterward he landed another cracker on his own strayline. We picked up the longline and thankfully it only had 1 snapper on it. 

4 fish and I couldn't shut the lid on my chilli bin, 9am and we were on our way back in.



There was a fair amount off hooting and hollering on the way back. I couldnt hear it all over the motor noise but something along the lines of "I cant believe ive just caught a 20 pound snapper!"



Here is the 4 fish. Fom left to right on the chilli bin 16 Lb,15 Lb and 14 Lb.

Amazing!! 

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk

----------


## Gibo

Wow what a session!! Give the boy a pat on the back from me mate!! Cracker fish!

----------


## veitnamcam

> Well firstly I'd like to say thanks to the primary school teachers for going on strike today as that led to us having an EPIC morning.
> 
> Home school started early....
> 
> 
> 
> Boat on the water and out a bit deeper than some of the recent trips. (20m) Dropped the long line, anchored up and Olly and I deployed a flasher rig and a stray line each.
> 
> After a few minutes my flasher got hit hard and that saw me connected to a nice size fish. There was a strong current at the time and the fish was using it to its advantage keeping me occupied.
> ...


Fantastic!

Sent from my SM-A320Y using Tapatalk

----------


## Gibo

Looking forward to a few days at Ohope beach with the family and the surf set. Might even have a go at a flounder up the Ohiwa and even a crack at a kingi off the rocks at the western end of the beach.

----------


## A330driver

Kukuwai....squid bait?.... ...we use a variety of baits ,different poles just to see how the are biting and at what.... but squid,they all bite

----------


## kukuwai

> Kukuwai....squid bait?.... ...we use a variety of baits ,different poles just to see how the are biting and at what.... but squid,they all bite


Totally agree, a variety of baits is good and there is always squid on the boat. 

We were using whole pillies on our straylines yesterday. Just gota remember to give them time to eat it properly before engaging the drag 

Down here we have a very healthy gurnard fishery in the bay and they are a desirable, tasty bycatch when targeting snapper but not big squid eaters.

These days when we are dropping long lines they always have some trevelly or salted mac along with squid on them.

These are the hooks that pick up the gurnard. 

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk

----------


## veitnamcam

> Totally agree, a variety of baits is good and there is always squid on the boat. 
> 
> We were using whole pillies on our straylines yesterday. Just gota remember to give them time to eat it properly before engaging the drag 
> 
> Down here we have a very healthy gurnard fishery in the bay and they are a desirable, tasty bycatch when targeting snapper but not big squid eaters.
> 
> These days when we are dropping long lines they always have some trevelly or salted mac along with squid on them.
> 
> These are the hooks that pick up the gurnard. 
> ...


I find the snapper seem to go off the squid after spawn too.
I never leave without pilchards.
Salted mackerel,squid,kahawai are my fave longline baits tho the sharks cannot resist squid 

Sent from my SM-A320Y using Tapatalk

----------


## veitnamcam

I got out yesterday for some home schooling also.
A couple of other commitments ment we didnt get on the water and fishing till after 9am which wasnt ideal. 13m for shark city bugged out deeper to 24m going on some recent intel.....turned out shit....dunno why I listen to that git.

A few less sharks, Dad got a nice snapper around 15p on the strayline and we thought we were in with a chance but alas it was still pretty shit and the wind was picking up.
Finally I snagged a nice eater of around 10-12p on a slow jig @Shearer.



Then it really turned to shit and we headed in to pick up our longline full of spiky dogs and bitten off traces.

Ah well Dad got a feed and I did enjoy that fish on 10p gear tho the boy was a bit pissed he only caught sharks.

Probably go out in the morning with the kids and hopefully get onto some fish before the girl gets sea sick.


Sent from my SM-A320Y using Tapatalk

----------


## kukuwai

> I got out yesterday for some home schooling also.
> A couple of other commitments ment we didnt get on the water and fishing till after 9am which wasnt ideal. 13m for shark city bugged out deeper to 24m going on some recent intel.....turned out shit....dunno why I listen to that git.
> 
> A few less sharks, Dad got a nice snapper around 15p on the strayline and we thought we were in with a chance but alas it was still pretty shit and the wind was picking up.
> Finally I snagged a nice eater of around 10-12p on a slow jig @Shearer.
> 
> 
> 
> Then it really turned to shit and we headed in to pick up our longline full of spiky dogs and bitten off traces.
> ...


Nice fish VC, It is totally amazing they actually eat that metal stuff 

I'm with you 100% - never leave home without pillies  

Didn't have any bitten off traces yesterday but there was one of these !!!



Think I might need to replace a few hooks 

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk

----------


## mikee

> I got out yesterday for some home schooling also.
> A couple of other commitments ment we didnt get on the water and fishing till after 9am which wasnt ideal. 13m for shark city bugged out deeper to 24m going on some recent intel.....turned out shit....dunno why I listen to that git.
> 
> A few less sharks, Dad got a nice snapper around 15p on the strayline and we thought we were in with a chance but alas it was still pretty shit and the wind was picking up.
> Finally I snagged a nice eater of around 10-12p on a slow jig @Shearer.
> 
> 
> 
> Then it really turned to shit and we headed in to pick up our longline full of spiky dogs and bitten off traces.
> ...


Might see you out there, My parents are up and want to go fishing so boat trailer registered and warranted and that clunking noise is my wallet after 120l fuel up
Hope fish play ball

----------


## veitnamcam

> Might see you out there, My parents are up and want to go fishing so boat trailer registered and warranted and that clunking noise is my wallet after 120l fuel up
> Hope fish play ball


Jeepers 120l I doubt I will see you unless I launch at French pass!

Il be dingy spot for not long but early, got the girl OB and she get sea sick...will have phone of course.

----------


## mikee

> Jeepers 120l I doubt I will see you unless I launch at French pass!
> 
> Il be dingy spot for not long but early, got the girl OB and she get sea sick...will have phone of course.


 :Thumbsup:

----------


## Sideshow

> Looking forward to a few days at Ohope beach with the family and the surf set. Might even have a go at a flounder up the Ohiwa and even a crack at a kingi off the rocks at the western end of the beach.


Hey  @Gibo the family used to go to Ohope beach every year till 85 we then headed to the far north.
Used to get some good surf casting at that river mouth south of Ohope. Where I nearly stepped on a string ray the size of a mini  :O O:  while wading back and forward to cast. It left when the tired did Dad and I must have been missing it by feet.
We left because the trawlers used to come in at night and run up and down in front of the beach, in the morning there would be snapper carcasses all over the sand :TT TT:  
But a great place for a family to Holiday :Thumbsup:  hope you have a good time away. Tight lines

----------


## Gapped axe

> Fantastic!
> 
> Sent from my SM-A320Y using Tapatalk


bloody epic

----------


## 7mmwsm

Fishing yesterday. 
Started slowly then had a run about this size. 
Poor kid was in minus fifteen degrees, packing up after the hunting season a week ago.

----------


## veitnamcam

Got the kids out for a quick fish this morning to check out my dingy spot.......shit it was slow....just no current at all....burly floating up to the boat.....Daughter caught a brim boy got some kahawai  and I got a big red on the strayline....cod that is 

Heaps of boats out which of course means some fuckwits too.

This guy is one of them.

Sent from my SM-A320Y using Tapatalk

----------


## Smiddy

Getting ready for 1st sea trial/fishing trip



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## mikee

> Got the kids out for a quick fish this morning to check out my dingy spot.......shit it was slow....just no current at all....burly floating up to the boat.....Daughter caught a brim boy got some kahawai  and I got a big red on the strayline....cod that is 
> 
> Heaps of boats out which of course means some fuckwits too.
> 
> This guy is one of them.
> 
> Sent from my SM-A320Y using Tapatalk


We got up at not quite "stupid "oClock" and commenced the battle of the boat ramp, 12 boats lined up ahead of us to launch.
We had much the same further out. Longlines deployed and fished for couple hours. Caught 3 gurnard on the rods, then 3 baracoutta then I got 5ft shark (Greyboy) on a strayline, which I could have kept cause we like eating shark but he wasnt really doing any harm so we let him go with a small piece of new jewelery in his lip.
Picked up long lines and managed 10 or so small gurnard, 30cms or so (all went back too small for decent fillet) and a couple of chinamen, second line had a tangle of  @stingray proportions weights dragged together and hooks all in a ball of poo,  cuplret was a 40lb kingfish which is going in the smoker shortly.
Fishing was really hard but there were schools of krill everywhere so thick you could walk on them, barrcouta were full to bursting with them same for the 3 gurnard we kept and also the kingfish. I wonder if all the fish in the bay were just too full to bite ??
Took 1 hour queuing at the ramp to get boat on trailer, madness everywhere witness frayed tempers and such, very entertaining

----------


## kukuwai

> Getting ready for 1st sea trial/fishing trip
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Looks like the ideal weapon for the west coast   @Smiddy. Good luck, make sure you let us all know how you get on.
    @mikee sounds like a nice kingi, I hope your folks enjoyed their day on the water. Bugger about the snapper I was really hoping you would wack a few good ones.
  @veitnamcam when i saw the state of the mot boat ramp this morning i was really thinking that instead of us posting pictures of nice snapper we should wack up shots of carpet sharks and barracuda.

In some ways I'm glad to hear you fellas say it was a slow day. Especially with all those boats out. Hopefully it might put a few of the not so dedicated ones off 

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk

----------


## mikee

> Looks like the ideal weapon for the west coast   @Smiddy. Good luck, make sure you let us all know how you get on.
>     @mikee sounds like a nice kingi, I hope your folks enjoyed their day on the water. Bugger about the snapper I was really hoping you would wack a few good ones.
>   @veitnamcam when i saw the state of the mot boat ramp this morning i was really thinking that instead of us posting pictures of nice snapper we should wack up shots of carpet sharks and barracuda.
> 
> In some ways I'm glad to hear you fellas say it was a slow day. Especially with all those boats out. Hopefully it might put a few of the not so dedicated ones off 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


quite honestly I'm fearing the XMAS mad rush when all the holiday makers turn up with their boats as well. Stupid O'clock is getting earlier and earlier just to be able to park your car within 500m of the ramp

----------


## kukuwai

> quite honestly I'm fearing the XMAS mad rush when all the holiday makers turn up with their boats as well. Stupid O'clock is getting earlier and earlier just to be able to park your car within 500m of the ramp


There is no doubt that we need more non tidal ramps in this bay. It honestly seems like every second person has a boat.

Unfortunately some of them also seem to have no manners!! All you can do is smile 

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk

----------


## MB

I'm on nights this weekend  :Oh Noes:  and the sea is flat  :Thumbsup:  - some fish are going to have to die tomorrow.

----------


## veitnamcam

> There is no doubt that we need more non tidal ramps in this bay. It honestly seems like every second person has a boat.
> 
> Unfortunately some of them also seem to have no manners!! All you can do is smile 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


Definitely need more ramps and more manners.
I was verbally threatened today for politely suggesting said fuckwit probably shouldnt drop his ankor right in the middle of my longline.....big tough guy routine....his mates must have been impressed threatening a guy taking two kids fishing

All the gear and no fuck8ng idea.

Sent from my SM-A320Y using Tapatalk

----------


## Sideshow

You really want to see people lose there rag at a boat ramp?
Turn up with score cards :XD: 
My brother and I used to do this when on holiday bloody funny  :ORLY:  We where just kids mucking about :Wink: 
Some really never saw the funny side even had one wanker threatened us. Another boat told him to fuck off and leave us alone. :Thumbsup:  he got a 10.
We waited till nobbys boat went round the corner then dog shit happened to turn up under his door handle :Psmiley: 
I wasn't there when he came back but the old man was :Have A Nice Day:  he didn't know what we had been up to and described the scene as the guys mate held the boat and nob jokey ran up the road to collect car. Nasty boat ramp that if you got a side swell, which was just starting to kick up. No time to wipe shit off of a hand :Sick:  he was only driving a falcon so no worries ah, Dad said the air turned blue with this nob trying to reverse (-4 score) he got it on in the end.
Never saw him again wonder why?


Ps if it was one of you fallas who ended up this way hope your manners have improved along with your sense of humour and taste in cars!
But I don't think sooooo :Psmiley: 

Enjoy the fishing guys be polite to those around you and if all else fails score cards at the boat ramp!

----------


## Chur Bay

Great day out of Raglan today. Binned up in a hour and a half on good snapper in 52 metres. Then managed a couple of nice kingis on the jigs.
Chur Bay.😎😎

----------


## Sideshow

> Great day out of Raglan today. Binned up in a hour and a half on good snapper in 52 metres. Then managed a couple of nice kingis on the jigs.
> Chur Bay.
> 
> [
> 
> Attachment 98961Attachment 98959
> Attachment 98962


Man that’s shark glass flat :Thumbsup:

----------


## veitnamcam

@kukuwai @mikee I swung past the Nelson ramp this morning around 10 am and there was no trailers on the road and at least 10 spare trailer parks inside!
Took dog down back beach....couldnt see a single boat in close on rabbit from this end vs Sat boats everywhere.
Talked to one guy at the washdown...he had got a feed at 15m but nothing on the rods.

----------


## MB

> I'm on nights this weekend  and the sea is flat  - some fish are going to have to die tomorrow.


Its something when you get a bit angsty because you dont catch a fish as soon as the lure hits the water! It took a few winds of the reel on the first cast this morning. 5 snapper on microjigs, 1 trolling bibbed lure. 3 kept. Nothing huge, just nice fat pannies. Another very short fishing trip. Went and picked the family up and barbecued a snapper on the beach.

----------


## kukuwai

> @kukuwai @mikee I swung past the Nelson ramp this morning around 10 am and there was no trailers on the road and at least 10 spare trailer parks inside!
> Took dog down back beach....couldnt see a single boat in close on rabbit from this end vs Sat boats everywhere.
> Talked to one guy at the washdown...he had got a feed at 15m but nothing on the rods.


Ha, the snapper probably felt alot safer out there today. Sure would have been a lot less boat noise 

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk

----------


## Maca49

Thought of Cam straight away

----------


## kukuwai

I have been wondering exactly what these were. Anyone whos been out fishing in Tasman bay lately will have seen them.

 

It seems they are called squat lobster 
https://i.stuff.co.nz/nelson-mail/ne...-in-tasman-bay

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk

----------


## veitnamcam

Would have been a great evening tonight for a fish but alas Dad duty called.

Sent from my SM-A320Y using Tapatalk

----------


## Gibo

Bit of fun this morning 

https://youtu.be/AH6Atr9Eaac

----------


## Gibo

> I have been wondering exactly what these were. Anyone whos been out fishing in Tasman bay lately will have seen them.
> 
>  
> 
> It seems they are called squat lobster 
> https://i.stuff.co.nz/nelson-mail/ne...-in-tasman-bay
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


Are you sure its not a nautalis?

----------


## Rushy

> Are you sure its not a nautalis?


That's a good guess Gibo.

----------


## kukuwai

> Are you sure its not a nautalis?


To be honest  @Gibo when i first saw them I thought i better be careful or i might get in trouble for having undersize crayfish on my boat 

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk

----------


## Pengy

Not a great pic I know, but this is the same critter when washed up on Tahuna beach


My guess is baby squat lobster

----------


## Gibo

Definitely not a nautilus then

----------


## veitnamcam

Jeeze I cant even catch a cold at the moment.....took @Rocktoy out again for a evening fish afterwork.....the weather was a lot kinder this time and we didnt have any mishaps or burly malfuctions this time.
Wind tide massive burly trail all going same direction...biggish tides....sunset....moonrise it was all perfect except nobody told the snapper.
Red cod on the other hand were plentiful.
On the upside we did not catch even one single spiky dog.
Im dieing to go deep for big snaps but just am not getting a weather break when Im able to go!

Anyway it was a nice evening and we got a few consolation gurnard and rig.



Sent from my SM-A320Y using Tapatalk

----------


## 25/08IMP

Went for my first dive in about 12 months water was primo got a heap of big blue cod and a few snapper as well.

Sent from my SM-G920I using Tapatalk

----------


## Rushy

Good stuff.

----------


## 25/08IMP

Yea maybe they are in the bin I couldn't be bothered getting them out for a pic 

Sent from my SM-G920I using Tapatalk

----------


## veitnamcam

Well I said no more nets till April but I had to Renig on that with the current unusual fishing conditions, this side of the bay SHOULD be fishing well the water temps are there we havent had heaps of rain...suspected the fish are there but just not taking baits due to the abundance of krill/lobster things  being pushed into our corner of the bay by the winds of late.

Can say with 100% certainty the snapper are here on our side now just bloody difficult to catch on bait ,jig or lure.

Suffice to say I got a whole lot more than I wanted or needed and had to phone a friend in order to keep it all legal.
A bit embarrassing really.  :Sad:

----------


## madjon_

Went out of Delaware Friday through the high,only grunterscaught 12,kept 5.nasty ene/ese wind had to get in close to the beach,27 ft,16.5°to get out of the fetch.
Wind started pulling anchor,wet ride to the bar.

----------


## 25/08IMP

> them lobster things look similar to scampi . I wonder if they taste as good and if there is a size and bag limit


There sure is a size limit and bag limit is 6 per diver per day. The bigger one there are 2.7 kg

Sent from my SM-T350 using Tapatalk

----------


## J J D

Droped the net off the bluffs on Friday night then picked it up first thing on Saturday morning with 4 snapper in it around the 50 - 55 cm range.Then we raced out to the 30 meter mark off Pepin island for a quick rod fish and landed 3 solid snapper with the biggest being 68cm and 4 reasonable gurnard then headed home before the rain ser in

----------


## 7mmwsm

Another easy day. 25 snapper and a dozen crays. Home for lunch.

----------


## veitnamcam

Had a epic day of awesomeness with @stingray and his Son today.

6 good kings landed on rods also one on longline...weather far better than forcast....crayfish..... just awesome.

Thanks again Joe.


Bit shattered to do a full trip report but heres some pictures 

Sent from my SM-A320Y using Tapatalk

----------


## kukuwai

> Had a epic day of awesomeness with @stingray and his Son today.
> 
> 6 good kings landed on rods also one on longline...weather far better than forcast....crayfish..... just awesome.
> 
> Thanks again Joe.
> 
> 
> Bit shattered to do a full trip report but heres some pictures 
> 
> Sent from my SM-A320Y using Tapatalk


Good looking fish you guys well done!!! 

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk

----------


## Spudattack

> Had a epic day of awesomeness with @stingray and his Son today.
> 
> 6 good kings landed on rods also one on longline...weather far better than forcast....crayfish..... just awesome.
> 
> Thanks again Joe.
> 
> 
> Bit shattered to do a full trip report but heres some pictures 
> 
> Sent from my SM-A320Y using Tapatalk


Bloody awesome day! 
Kings on live bait?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## veitnamcam

> Bloody awesome day! 
> Kings on live bait?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Jigs.....I dont think you could livebait that stretch of water.....not from a boat at least.

Sent from my SM-A320Y using Tapatalk

----------


## stingray

What a day ...how cool is it to be a dad  ...when your son has knowledge and shares it with with you and a bloody great mate and success  It was one of those days ...one you remember forever we headed for the pass Blake put us on the kings straight up two drifts two kingi's ..then the tide ripped up the turf whirlpools and currents ...we had a third drift VC came up solid and after a bit of a shit storm we boated another very very solid fish ...the tide was ripping so we buggered off changed tack and did some stuff I had planned for years ...which was kind of rubbish because a ripping tide and and strayling doesn't work out so well .

Had a couple of dives again Blake stared with a couple of great bugs whilst I struggled to find my arse with both hands.It was the best day three blokes sharing knowledge ideas and a passion for fishing, VC tied a hell FG knot and Blake hauled another kingi in on that knot ...how cool does it get ...finished the day with pulling the hook line to find ...yes anther kingi on the very first hook a handful of carrots ! 

The weather turned and with what was an epic huge swell some wave 3m+ slow Long but powerful we set sail for home what a day ..experince knowledge and shared passion for the sea ...wicked very very wicked cheers VC and Blake more photos to follow ...new turf to hunt ....I live a wonderful life !

----------


## Shearer

Good stuff guys. I bet you're rapt.

----------


## stingray



----------


## stingray



----------


## Smiddy

Friday off the west coast, the flat bottom inflatable really came into its own with the bar only being inches deep 












Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Rushy

Good work Stingray, VC, Smiddy catching good fish and crays.  I on the other hand have been weeding a fucking garden while the missus lines up more work for me.  Some fellahs get all the breaks.  Ha ha ha ha.

----------


## gadgetman

That looks like some epic fishing fellas.  :Cool:

----------


## veitnamcam

> Friday off the west coast, the flat bottom inflatable really came into its own with the bar only being inches deep 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice big fat Blues there  :Cool:

----------


## stingray

What a wicked day on the west coast , how good a weekend all round !

----------


## stingray

Hi my names Stingray (aka Joe ), and I think I might have a problem ...went for a fish on the weekend and now it's Monday...now look what I've done...

It's ok because whilst I was at the shop of spend all your money ,I met up with another fisherman who helpfully shared his knowledge and said it was ok!! ( though I'm not sure he may also be addicted to the shinny) so here we are the lastest shinny thing I own cheers to he who cannot be named for your help .....I want to go back to the pass so bad right now! Bring on the weekend!

----------


## Spudattack

> Hi my names Stingray (aka Joe ), and I think I might have a problem ...went for a fish on the weekend and now it's Monday...now look what I've done...
> Attachment 100034
> It's ok because whilst I was at the shop of spend all your money ,I met up with another fisherman who helpfully shared his knowledge and said it was ok!! ( though I'm not sure he may also be addicted to the shinny) so here we are the lastest shinny thing I own cheers to he who cannot be named for your help .....I want to go back to the pass so bad right now! Bring on the weekend! 
> Attachment 100035
> Attachment 100036


You need a top water setup too now......


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## stingray

> You need a top water setup too now......
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


He who cannot be named WASnt looking at just that! I'll get this one wet first and get to terms with it. But thanks for the encouragement! 
Your a terrible person!

----------


## Spudattack

> He who cannot be named WASnt looking at just that! I'll get this one wet first and get to terms with it. But thanks for the encouragement! 
> Your a terrible person!





Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## mikee

> Hi my names Stingray (aka Joe ), and I think I might have a problem ...went for a fish on the weekend and now it's Monday...now look what I've done...
> Attachment 100034
> It's ok because whilst I was at the shop of spend all your money ,I met up with another fisherman who helpfully shared his knowledge and said it was ok!! ( though I'm not sure he may also be addicted to the shinny) so here we are the lastest shinny thing I own cheers to he who cannot be named for your help .....I want to go back to the pass so bad right now! Bring on the weekend! 
> Attachment 100035
> Attachment 100036


Well if you need a place to stay after getting caught sneaking that home I am sure we could helo. I could have given you an old one to "break" then you would have been able to openly replace it  :Grin:

----------


## Smiddy

Haha fuck you crack me up @stingray 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## stingray

What are these flounder stargasser stingray... Mad dog or snapper diggings? Tide covered what was close to if not more than a hundred of em! 


Some are over a foot deep and a meter wide others a foot deep and a foot wide

----------


## gadgetman

> Hi my names Stingray (aka Joe ), and I think I might have a problem ...went for a fish on the weekend and now it's Monday...now look what I've done...
> Attachment 100034
> It's ok because whilst I was at the shop of spend all your money ,I met up with another fisherman who helpfully shared his knowledge and said it was ok!! ( though I'm not sure he may also be addicted to the shinny) so here we are the lastest shinny thing I own cheers to he who cannot be named for your help .....I want to go back to the pass so bad right now! Bring on the weekend! 
> Attachment 100035
> Attachment 100036


Those shiny things have a guarantee to catch too, or your money back.

Yup, the first thing they catch is fisherfolk.

----------


## veitnamcam

> What are these flounder stargasser stingray... Mad dog or snapper diggings? Tide covered what was close to if not more than a hundred of em! 
> Attachment 100078
> Attachment 100079
> Some are over a foot deep and a meter wide others a foot deep and a foot wide
> Attachment 100080


Im calling  it Ray's digging.

Sent from my SM-A320Y using Tapatalk

----------


## stingray

I'm going to find out next week ...last week before they spawn ...I reckon they're eating everything they can ...pannies in shallow. Or I could be un hooking wee rays all eveining ...still fishing is fishing. Love it all

----------


## kukuwai

LOADED 

Early doors for me tomorrow, im almost tempted to go now!! 

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk

----------


## MB

I was about to say that I'm waiting on an invite from a mate to go out on his boat tomorrow, then the phone rang  :Have A Nice Day:  - weather not great for jetski fishing, but should be OK in a boat.

----------


## madjon_

Out of Delaware on the high. new species for Dizee.
Took a Pillie tail

----------


## stingray

> I was about to say that I'm waiting on an invite from a mate to go out on his boat tomorrow, then the phone rang  - weather not great for jetski fishing, but should be OK in a boat.


Go go go ..just go fishing

----------


## kukuwai

Had an outstanding few hours out in our beautiful bay this morning.  

Left the ramp at 5.30am



These things were hot on the bite...



Sometimes they even came with a friend...


Was back in at the ramp at 8.15am..

No bullshit, i had boated 5 gurnard and 21 brim, 11 of which were released for the next fella to enjoy 

So much fun...



Man I love where I live 

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk

----------


## Smiddy

> Had an outstanding few hours out in our beautiful bay this morning.  
> 
> Left the ramp at 5.30am
> 
> 
> 
> These things were hot on the bite...
> 
> 
> ...


What's the specs on the boat fella?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Munsey

https://www.stuff.co.nz/nelson-mail/...eighty-snapper

----------


## kukuwai

> What's the specs on the boat fella?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Its a stabicraft 1410, with a two stroke 30hp yamaha.(4 years old) with a few modifications.

I Love it, its an awsome wee machine 



Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk

----------


## J J D

Had a quick fish out of Delaware at the 35 meter mark got 4 on rods and 2 on setline ,lots of big fat kahawai around at the moment too and the odd rat kingi ,back at the trailer by ten then home

----------


## madjon_

> Attachment 100365
> 
> Had a quick fish out of Delaware at the 35 meter mark got 4 on rods and 2 on setline ,lots of big fat kahawai around at the moment too and the odd rat kingi ,back at the trailer by ten then home


Passed you on the road out
Heaps of small carrots,shitloads of small Kahawai.The boss even had a rather large shark which released itself.no snaps or brim.

----------


## oraki

> https://www.stuff.co.nz/nelson-mail/...eighty-snapper


And the next generation is hooked.....

----------


## J J D

Yeah I caught quiet a few small ones on the micro jigs ,only managed 2 reasonable  ones worth taking

----------


## oraki

Just soaking something me bait

----------


## stingray

Home form epic weekend of weather fit for fisherman ! Look like you guys have had a hell run also! Down Okiwi sat afternoon after a xmas work do Friday night! Sun and more sun with bugger all breeze saw VC and me cooking. Ran up to Soucis dropped a hook line at 100 ft and then with great weather ran out wide to 40 meter mark ..Dropped the other hook line and set to fishing ...well we slayed ...spikies more spikies a horse Kaiwhai that did a great job of burley pot VC line me the works ...lovely ...so after a couple hours of that we pulled the hook lines, very few small carrots , a half eaten spikie still twitching and bleeding two hooks later a large seven giller! 

Shot over to the islands dropped a hookline fished cooked a bit more then pulled hookline to 12 beautiful carrots. Home to the Crib caught up with family shared yarns and beer made a plan of epic ness! Bed ....up at bloody early VC sorted a mean as feed ..in boat and off to the pass for kingi's ...

Arrived to find a number of boats of all sizes already plying the waters ...no one catching the only kingi's we could see on the sounder we're hard up against the bank in very shallow water ...my new shinny kit did great except the operator was pretty average 3 drops 3 snags ...got them all free thanks to our skippers skill and a bit of luck...still no kingi's ...last week it was so easy this week it was pretty grim indeed ..no one catching ...

Tired for a cod on another bit of reef nothing happening there either ...then as we steamed back towards the pass VC spies on the sounder a school of bait ...down with the jigs with kingi's following them to the surface ...down again whack both hooked up on small but very welcome fish ...boated them measured my one stretched to the pass mark so we binned it ...then we went back to find the school which like a fart in a hurricane had vanished. Tried the pass again fish still holding very shallow so with yet another snagand lost lure we buggered off to have a dive. 

Dropped my son over the side ...caught a few good cod and he reappeared with a very nice cray and a couple of takers. With the sea breeze kicking in and the sun turning up the heat from pleasent to BBQ. We pulled the pin and headed for home. Yet another fantastic weekend only to be topped off by my son landing an apprenticeship as a plumber ..sun and wind burnt ...bloody exhausted ..no photos because well I was busy fishing! 

Great people making great memories ! Learning bit by bit along the way once again VC does the simple things very well and put us onto the fish , cheers Cam your a bloody beaut!

----------


## Shearer

I would "like" that but my "like" button isn't working again...

----------


## oraki

Abit like my edit button isn’t. Still soaking, but nothing doing. Even the kontiki just down from us isn’t catching anything

----------


## Shearer

> Home form epic weekend of weather fit for fisherman ! Look like you guys have had a hell run also! Down Okiwi sat afternoon after a xmas work do Friday night! Sun and more sun with bugger all breeze saw VC and me cooking. Ran up to Soucis dropped a hook line at 100 ft and then with great weather ran out wide to 40 meter mark ..Dropped the other hook line and set to fishing ...well we slayed ...spikies more spikies a horse Kaiwhai that did a great job of burley pot VC line me the works ...lovely ...so after a couple hours of that we pulled the hook lines, very few small carrots , a half eaten spikie still twitching and bleeding two hooks later a large seven giller! 
> 
> Shot over to the islands dropped a hookline fished cooked a bit more then pulled hookline to 12 beautiful carrots. Home to the Crib caught up with family shared yarns and beer made a plan of epic ness! Bed ....up at bloody early VC sorted a mean as feed ..in boat and off to the pass for kingi's ...
> 
> Arrived to find a number of boats of all sizes already plying the waters ...no one catching the only kingi's we could see on the sounder we're hard up against the bank in very shallow water ...my new shinny kit did great except the operator was pretty average 3 drops 3 snags ...got them all free thanks to our skippers skill and a bit of luck...still no kingi's ...last week it was so easy this week it was pretty grim indeed ..no one catching ...
> 
> Tired for a cod on another bit of reef nothing happening there either ...then as we steamed back towards the pass VC spies on the sounder a school of bait ...down with the jigs with kingi's following them to the surface ...down again whack both hooked up on small but very welcome fish ...boated them measured my one stretched to the pass mark so we binned it ...then we went back to find the school which like a fart in a hurricane had vanished. Tried the pass again fish still holding very shallow so with yet another snagand lost lure we buggered off to have a dive. 
> 
> Dropped my son over the side ...caught a few good cod and he reappeared with a very nice cray and a couple of takers. With the sea breeze kicking in and the sun turning up the heat from pleasent to BBQ. We pulled the pin and headed for home. Yet another fantastic weekend only to be topped off by my son landing an apprenticeship as a plumber ..sun and wind burnt ...bloody exhausted ..no photos because well I was busy fishing! 
> ...


I spent yesterday on the rocks at the pass. No kingies but I have never seen so many small Kahawai in my life. I had to use the biggest lures I had to stop catching them but even then they kept chasing it in every cast. We did get a few kingies the evening before on the boat though. Hooked 4, landed 3 and kept one. All were about the same size, 80-90cm.

----------


## veitnamcam

> Home form epic weekend of weather fit for fisherman ! Look like you guys have had a hell run also! Down Okiwi sat afternoon after a xmas work do Friday night! Sun and more sun with bugger all breeze saw VC and me cooking. Ran up to Soucis dropped a hook line at 100 ft and then with great weather ran out wide to 40 meter mark ..Dropped the other hook line and set to fishing ...well we slayed ...spikies more spikies a horse Kaiwhai that did a great job of burley pot VC line me the works ...lovely ...so after a couple hours of that we pulled the hook lines, very few small carrots , a half eaten spikie still twitching and bleeding two hooks later a large seven giller! 
> 
> Shot over to the islands dropped a hookline fished cooked a bit more then pulled hookline to 12 beautiful carrots. Home to the Crib caught up with family shared yarns and beer made a plan of epic ness! Bed ....up at bloody early VC sorted a mean as feed ..in boat and off to the pass for kingi's ...
> 
> Arrived to find a number of boats of all sizes already plying the waters ...no one catching the only kingi's we could see on the sounder we're hard up against the bank in very shallow water ...my new shinny kit did great except the operator was pretty average 3 drops 3 snags ...got them all free thanks to our skippers skill and a bit of luck...still no kingi's ...last week it was so easy this week it was pretty grim indeed ..no one catching ...
> 
> Tired for a cod on another bit of reef nothing happening there either ...then as we steamed back towards the pass VC spies on the sounder a school of bait ...down with the jigs with kingi's following them to the surface ...down again whack both hooked up on small but very welcome fish ...boated them measured my one stretched to the pass mark so we binned it ...then we went back to find the school which like a fart in a hurricane had vanished. Tried the pass again fish still holding very shallow so with yet another snagand lost lure we buggered off to have a dive. 
> 
> Dropped my son over the side ...caught a few good cod and he reappeared with a very nice cray and a couple of takers. With the sea breeze kicking in and the sun turning up the heat from pleasent to BBQ. We pulled the pin and headed for home. Yet another fantastic weekend only to be topped off by my son landing an apprenticeship as a plumber ..sun and wind burnt ...bloody exhausted ..no photos because well I was busy fishing! 
> ...


Awesome weekend with awesome company and awesome weather.
Little boat got a workout and I suffered a bit of fuel anxiety but all was good.







Sunburnt shattered and happy.

Sent from my SM-A320Y using Tapatalk

----------


## Shearer

> Awesome weekend with awesome company and awesome weather.
> Little boat got a workout and I suffered a bit of fuel anxiety but all was good.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice bend in that rod @stingray.

----------


## kukuwai

> Attachment 100442
> Just soaking something me bait


What you chasing? Ele's, rig, moki or just anything that comes along?? 

I have really enjoyed a bit of surf casting in the last couple of year. Great fun.

Good luck 

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk

----------


## kukuwai

> Sunburnt shattered and happy.
> 
> Sent from my SM-A320Y using Tapatalk


That certainly is the phrase of the weekend
 



Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk

----------


## oraki

> What you chasing? Ele's, rig, moki or just anything that comes along?? 
> 
> I have really enjoyed a bit of surf casting in the last couple of year. Great fun.
> 
> Good luck 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk



After Ele’s but only ended up with a rig. Boy still stoked...first saltwater fish. Kontikis 2nd run only bought in 3 rig from what I could see

----------


## oraki

Anyone??????

----------


## MB

> I was about to say that I'm waiting on an invite from a mate to go out on his boat tomorrow, then the phone rang  - weather not great for jetski fishing, but should be OK in a boat.


Rough day. I had to concede it was more of a bait day than a lure fishing venture. Caught a few snapper, but cleaned up the terakihi on baits  :Indifferent:

----------


## screamO

Time to give the bait board a workout, hopefully get on to the kinges.

----------


## screamO

Well a overnighter up the island was the call with the weather looking perfect.
Saw the MAF boys at the Nelson boat ramp before leaving and also the following night on returning. It's funny how every time I see them they all have a different interpretation of the law.......These boys had common sense and bloody good to deal with.
Any way flat arse calm, cod paua crayfish snapper and tarakihi mussels and one gurnad. Nothing overly big on the fish front but I would have the small snaps anyday over the big one we get on the set line. Oh also one deer.

Boat went well.......at one stage we 9 guys a 4 wheeler and all the gear.

----------


## Boaraxa

@veitnamcam hey mate those snaps turned up yet ? my bro sent me a pic yesterday from out of wellys ..good haul of snapper he recons they are just turning up.

----------


## veitnamcam

> @veitnamcam hey mate those snaps turned up yet ? my bro sent me a pic yesterday from out of wellys ..good haul of snapper he recons they are just turning up.


Yep.....been chasing kings instead of late tho.

Sent from my SM-A320Y using Tapatalk

----------


## kukuwai

Pretty happy wee fella.
First fish ever 



Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk

----------


## Sarvo

Any of you Gurnard Pro's like to give a dumb ex Eel catcher a tip
What is best rig/setup 
What depth and ground etc
I in the "inner" Pelorus Sound 

Prob a rig that is there when a stupid snapper drifts past too

Thanks in advance

----------


## mikee

I use small jigs now for Gurnard (like the Shimano bottom ship style) on the very rare occasion I go fishing now or just last trip tiny 30gm orange micro jigs on 5lb braid proved very good.

On long line I use salted mackeral or salted plchards for bait and you seem to get a better hit rate for gurnard.  Maybe that on a ledger rig bottom hook for snapper.

Harvester crews are getting a few snapper  in the inner sounds now so nearly on your door step  :Grin:

----------


## mikee

> Pretty happy wee fella.
> First fish ever 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


that is just *AWESOME*

----------


## Sarvo

> I use small jigs now for Gurnard (like the Shimano bottom ship style) on the very rare occasion I go fishing now or just last trip tiny 30gm orange micro jigs on 5lb braid proved very good.
> 
> On long line I use salted mackeral or salted plchards for bait and you seem to get a better hit rate for gurnard.  Maybe that on a ledger rig bottom hook for snapper.
> 
> Harvester crews are getting a few snapper  in the inner sounds now so nearly on your door step


I had Tim on Pelorus Image pull up out front 2 days ago to take possession of his 4th pair of Talan Boots :-)
Some big Snapper too - been caught
I fallen for these Gurnard though - beautiful fish
Got some out near Maude Island then my capstan burnt out and no other anchor option - just hoped to get it set up right for close in results

----------


## kukuwai

Had the harbour master come alongside us today while we were fishing.

He had a couple of guys from maritime NZ on board. They wanted to check our life jackets, and that we had two forms of communication.

Told us it was part of 'boat safety' week.
Good to see really 

Even gave us a free cell phone dry bag...


  @Sarvo +1 for mikee's salted mac however travelly also seems to be a favourite bait of the gurnard. They are not that keen on squid !!

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk

----------


## Sarvo

> Had the harbour master come alongside us today while we were fishing.
> 
> He had a couple of guys from maritime NZ on board. They wanted to check our life jackets, and that we had two forms of communication.
> 
> Told us it was part of 'boat safety' week.
> Good to see really 
> 
> Even gave us a free cell phone dry bag...
> 
> ...


Yes - I had heard they not keen on Squid

What is the Law or Reg (I cannot see how there can be a Law without boat licences) regarding life jackets on your own boat. 
I was told by neighbor - under 6m length - compulsory to wear and over voluntarily  ??

----------


## kukuwai

> under 6m length - compulsory to wear and over voluntarily  ??


I believe this is correct.

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk

----------


## veitnamcam

> Any of you Gurnard Pro's like to give a dumb ex Eel catcher a tip
> What is best rig/setup 
> What depth and ground etc
> I in the "inner" Pelorus Sound 
> 
> Prob a rig that is there when a stupid snapper drifts past too
> 
> Thanks in advance


I like to target banks or where bottom type switches from mud to sand. So rather than sitting in the middle of a big bay Ill fish the edge of a bay where it just starts to shallow up  they seem to like these areas.
Baits as above salted mackerel or bonito or trevally.
Rigs they are bottom feeders but will come up a bit to take say the top hook on a flasher rig.

Sent from my SM-A320Y using Tapatalk

----------


## Maca49

Life jackets Taupo, must be on BEFORE you start your motor!

----------


## veitnamcam

Great couple of days away with my Dad and uncle in golden bay and the west coast.
West coast cod fishing was rather disappointing after how much it had been talked up to me over the years however we got a good feed of fish and a fair variety.



Looking at the paterau river from the paterau shoal.



Golden bay turned it on this morning with 10 fat snaps and tenish nice gurnard in barely 30min and we headed in not wanting or needing anymore fish to fillet. 





Sent from my SM-A320Y using Tapatalk

----------


## Rushy

That snapper could be related to me VC.  Those juju lips and flat nose look very familiar.

----------


## deer243

Snapper were thick in Tasman bay on saturday. Went out in mates boat from cable bay and  set one set line then went for a fish. Caught 9 good snapper on the rods, all between 6-8lb in 30m mark. 
Got a kingfish at 73cm,just under legal and four gurnard, one greyboy, couple of barracouta, couple of big mackrel. Lost 3 other snapper as well as getting busted off on two other fish.
The setline had one snapper, 5 gurnard, couple big kawhawai and some spiky dogfish.
Another 2  boats fishing the 30m mark got 17 snapper on a setline , and one got 8, with a couple 10lbers on rods

----------


## stingray

Epic weekend of weather.Shot down to Durvile to dive a favourite I call triple rock..havnt being here in a couple of years ..not a bloody thing all the good holes were empty.. Swam out futher good visit found a different rock which Im calling the man hole because that's what is looks like two entrances and a huge split over the top... It was choked with very very good bugs! Took 5 had silted up badly so safety first exited the second entrance. No snapper on hook line no spikes either so pretty much a draw, handful of cod then the heat turned on so we headed home. 
Daughter came down so out this morning slayed another feed of cod a few carrots from the hook line (cheers VC)  for your knowledge. Head in clean up pack up home.

----------


## ROKTOY

Picture of utter happiness right there,  @stingray

----------


## Munsey

Good day on Trumpeters , as far as eating they are are hard to beat

----------


## kukuwai

> Snapper were thick in Tasman bay on saturday. Went out in mates boat from cable bay and  set one set line then went for a fish. Caught 9 good snapper on the rods, all between 6-8lb in 30m mark. 
> Got a kingfish at 73cm,just under legal and four gurnard, one greyboy, couple of barracouta, couple of big mackrel. Lost 3 other snapper as well as getting busted off on two other fish.
> The setline had one snapper, 5 gurnard, couple big kawhawai and some spiky dogfish.
> Another 2  boats fishing the 30m mark got 17 snapper on a setline , and one got 8, with a couple 10lbers on rods


Good on ya  @deer243

She's a bloody healthy fishery all right. We are super lucky there.

I really wish they would lower the longline limit per boat from 2 down to 1 tho. We just dont need two!!

Long may it continue ah 

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk

----------


## kukuwai

> Epic weekend of weather.Shot down to Durvile to dive a favourite I call triple rock..havnt being here in a couple of years ..not a bloody thing all the good holes were empty.. Swam out futher good visit found a different rock which Im calling the man hole because that's what is looks like two entrances and a huge split over the top... It was choked with very very good bugs! Took 5 had silted up badly so safety first exited the second entrance. No snapper on hook line no spikes either so pretty much a draw, handful of cod then the heat turned on so we headed home. 
> Daughter came down so out this morning slayed another feed of cod a few carrots from the hook line (cheers VC)  for your knowledge. Head in clean up pack up home. Attachment 100993
> Attachment 100994


Good shit, gota love finding those new spots. On ya 

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk

----------


## R93

> Attachment 100998
> Good day on Trumpeters , as far as eating they are are hard to beat


What side of the island are you @Munsey?

I agree they're bloody good chewing.
Haven't caught one for ages tho. 

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk

----------


## Munsey

> What side of the island are you @Munsey?
> 
> I agree they're bloody good chewing.
> Haven't caught one for ages tho. 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


Deep trench out from Lyttelton , got 5 today

----------


## kukuwai

> Deep trench out from Lyttelton , got 5 today


Tasty for sure but they also put up a good scrap when they r a decent size 

Well done

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk

----------


## Munsey

> Tasty for sure but they also put up a good scrap when they r a decent size 
> 
> Well done
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


Nothing big today , can get them over 15 kg plus on that mark .

----------


## Smiddy

Out to the trench yesterday 
Filled up with bluenose, puka and trumps 







The two chilli bins are my half of the catch lol


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## R93

> Out to the trench yesterday 
> Filled up with bluenose, puka and trumps 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Where you out with Dan? I need to catch up with that jammy bastard.
What's with the electric reels ya lazy buggers?  

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk

----------


## Smiddy

> Where you out with Dan? I need to catch up with that jammy bastard.
> What's with the electric reels ya lazy buggers?  
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


Lol no I was out with ya best mate Josh lol
Those reels are the buisness mate, fuck they are good 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## R93

> Lol no I was out with ya best mate Josh lol
> Those reels are the buisness mate, fuck they are good 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yeah I'm just jealous. They were not around when I caught most of my Bluenose and as you probably know winding them up from 400m gets old pretty fast

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk

----------


## oraki

Taking some crab and squid for a swim

----------


## Ground Control

There is a lot of Top of the South fishing knowledge floating around this thread , so can I pick everyones brains for a minute .
I’m going to treat myself to a new Reel setup this Christmas and will be wanting to purchase it from somewhere in Nelson .
What Reel/line combo would you guys reccomend to get for boat fishing in the Marlborough Sounds for general use , chasing Cod / Snapper / Gurnard etc .
Budget of $400 max $300 would be better .
Also reccomendations of where to buy from in Nelson area ?

Ken

----------


## Pengy

> There is a lot of Top of the South fishing knowledge floating around this thread , so can I pick everyones brains for a minute .
> I’m going to treat myself to a new Reel setup this Christmas and will be wanting to purchase it from somewhere in Nelson .
> What Reel/line combo would you guys reccomend to get for boat fishing in the Marlborough Sounds for general use , chasing Cod / Snapper / Gurnard etc .
> Budget of $400 max $300 would be better .
> Also reccomendations of where to buy from in Nelson area ?
> 
> Ken


Go and see the guys at Big Blue, down by the port. They are good buggers and know the fishing in the area

----------


## veitnamcam

> There is a lot of Top of the South fishing knowledge floating around this thread , so can I pick everyones brains for a minute .
> Im going to treat myself to a new Reel setup this Christmas and will be wanting to purchase it from somewhere in Nelson .
> What Reel/line combo would you guys reccomend to get for boat fishing in the Marlborough Sounds for general use , chasing Cod / Snapper / Gurnard etc .
> Budget of $400 max $300 would be better .
> Also reccomendations of where to buy from in Nelson area ?
> 
> Ken


A bait runner of 6000 size and up would be most versatile.....my 12000d is the one rod reel setup that always goes in the boat.

Sent from my SM-A320Y using Tapatalk

----------


## veitnamcam

Like this. Altho I think I payed 300 bucks? A couple years ago.
A 6 or 8000 would do fine too I only got the 12000 cos it was on special. 

https://www.marine-deals.co.nz/shima...ft-10-15kg-1pc

Sent from my SM-A320Y using Tapatalk

----------


## Wildman

> Like this. Altho I think I payed 300 bucks? A couple years ago.
> A 6 or 8000 would do fine too I only got the 12000 cos it was on special. 
> 
> https://www.marine-deals.co.nz/shima...ft-10-15kg-1pc
> 
> Sent from my SM-A320Y using Tapatalk


I reckon the 1200 is pretty big for most boat work, great for surf casting though. The 4000 is great as a cross over soft bait reel if needed but you'd want a bit more of you run into bigger fish often.

Id go 6 or 8000 as above if just after one. But why have one when you can aim to collect them all... 

Sent from my F5321 using Tapatalk

----------


## Munsey

Snapper fishing April . Have 10 days off & planning a fishing trip with my  Daughter  . Question is ,are the snapper  still around in the marlborough sounds ?.

----------


## veitnamcam

> I reckon the 1200 is pretty big for most boat work, great for surf casting though. The 4000 is great as a cross over soft bait reel if needed but you'd want a bit more of you run into bigger fish often.
> 
> Id go 6 or 8000 as above if just after one. But why have one when you can aim to collect them all... 
> 
> Sent from my F5321 using Tapatalk


yea I have the 4000d as well on a two peice soft bait rod and it also is one of my most used....it struggles a bit with bigger snapper but ok over sand if all the other lines are wound up.

----------


## Wildman

> yea I have the 4000d as well on a two peice soft bait rod and it also is one of my most used....it struggles a bit with bigger snapper but ok over sand if all the other lines are wound up.


https://www.anglerswarehouse.com.au/...nner_6000d_739

Sent from my F5321 using Tapatalk

----------


## Beaker

> Snapper fishing April . Have 10 days off & planning a fishing trip with my  Daughter  . Question is ,are the snapper  still around in the marlborough sounds ?.


Get your passport sorted and shots, and come north!   :Wink: 

7mins from ramp, and was catching good sized snapper this year in April,.... 30mins, enough for a feed

----------


## Ground Control

Cheers for the replies fellas , I will let you know what I end up purchasing .

Ken

----------


## oraki

While we’re talking reels, what do you guys use to protect them from salt water. Inox gets mentioned, so do you spray it on after washing in fresh water, or wipe it down with a cloth. Is it safe to use around the line, both braid and nylon, or keep it well away. I know some of the sprays around aren’t the best to use as they start attacking rubber and other materials.

----------


## veitnamcam

> While were talking reels, what do you guys use to protect them from salt water. Inox gets mentioned, so do you spray it on after washing in fresh water, or wipe it down with a cloth. Is it safe to use around the line, both braid and nylon, or keep it well away. I know some of the sprays around arent the best to use as they start attacking rubber and other materials.


I use crc marine liberally around any moving part while moving said part and wipe off excess.

Sent from my SM-A320Y using Tapatalk

----------


## Beaker

5 rigged up, new rod and reel arrives tomorrow, fishing on Friday all day. Shaping up to be a good end of week.

----------


## oraki

> I use crc marine liberally around any moving part while moving said part and wipe off excess.
> 
> Sent from my SM-A320Y using Tapatalk


So you don’t think it affects the integrity of the line. Or do you avoid any overspray around it.

----------


## veitnamcam

> So you dont think it affects the integrity of the line. Or do you avoid any overspray around it.


It is not soppost to affect it tho I try not to get it on the line all the same in case the fish dont like the smell.

Sent from my SM-A320Y using Tapatalk

----------


## mikee

> Snapper fishing April . Have 10 days off & planning a fishing trip with my  Daughter  . Question is ,are the snapper  still around in the marlborough sounds ?.


Yes in the outer sounds, and also in the deeper water in Tasman Bay.

----------


## veitnamcam

> Yes in the outer sounds, and also in the deeper water in Tasman Bay.


Could well be kings in the pass and outer points of the sounds too.

Sent from my SM-A320Y using Tapatalk

----------


## 7mmwsm

Regarding reels, my general snapper boat set up is a Shimano 6000oc on a Silstar 10kg 2 piece rod. Loaded with 24 kg braid. 24 kg is definitely overkill (it was spare when I bought the reel, so on it went), but there is no way I'll get busted off on that rod. And it has the power to handle the vermin type sharks that turn up when snapper fishing. It's a light pleasant rig to use.
I always wash my boat down with Saltaway after use. I lean the rods up against the wall and give them a light mist with Saltaway at the same time. Then once they are dry give the reels and guides a light spray with Tackleguard.

----------


## MB

Up here in Northland, I use a 3 - 6kg rod, 2500 reel, 10lb braid and 15lb leader. I'm not the only one using light gear and we pull out donkey snapper all the time. As for reel care, I do a low pressure wash down, followed by drying and some reel oil when I can be bothered. Never had a problem with corrosion. Penn have produced some IPX-rated reels. I have one and it's decent, if heavy. As my Shimanos die, I will replace them.

----------


## Pengy

> It is not soppost to affect it tho I try not to get it on the line all the same in case the fish dont like the smell.
> 
> Sent from my SM-A320Y using Tapatalk



Interesting , as in some parts of the world, WD40 was banned as a bait additive in competition fishing, due to its effectiveness

----------


## veitnamcam

> Interesting , as in some parts of the world, WD40 was banned as a bait additive in competition fishing, due to its effectiveness


It was banned but never proven to be effective....plenty of inconclusive tests on utube.

I think it was more to do with putting petrochemicals in the water.

Sent from my SM-A320Y using Tapatalk

----------


## Gibo

Seems the bronze whalers are in force at my local land based spot, quite successfully claiming kingis from anglers on the regular, one even came up onto the rocks to seize its prize while it was being traced.... hungry buggers alright.

----------


## MB

My mate had a proper unpleasant tussle with a big bronzie last weekend. He thought it was game over, but was OK. Two other shark attacks reported in the media on the north island that weekend. All the divers were spear fishing.

----------


## Gibo

> My mate had a proper unpleasant tussle with a big bronzie last weekend. He thought it was game over, but was OK. Two other “shark attacks” reported in the media on the north island that weekend. All the divers were spear fishing.


Need to get @Dorkus involved and 'kill em all'  :Grin:

----------


## 7mmwsm

> Need to get @Dorkus involved and 'kill em all'


Couple of drops of that famous green poison in the water and they will all be gone. It's that good apparently.

----------


## veitnamcam

Where the hell are all the fishing shows ATM?  :Wtfsmilie: 
I dont watch tv generally but record the likes of addicted to fishing,big angry fish,fishing and adventure,gone fishing and i hate to admit it but even matt watsons latest one but there seems to be nothing on for the last month or two except ol Graham Sinclare?
Not watching tv I dont see adds so am I missing fishing shows on poor mans tv or what?

----------


## Wildman

> Where the hell are all the fishing shows ATM? 
> I dont watch tv generally but record the likes of addicted to fishing,big angry fish,fishing and adventure,gone fishing and i hate to admit it but even matt watsons latest one but there seems to be nothing on for the last month or two except ol Graham Sinclare?
> Not watching tv I dont see adds so am I missing fishing shows on poor mans tv or what?


On demand had quite a few a week or so back

Sent from my F5321 using Tapatalk

----------


## kukuwai

> Where the hell are all the fishing shows ATM? 
> I dont watch tv generally but record the likes of addicted to fishing,big angry fish,fishing and adventure,gone fishing and i hate to admit it but even matt watsons latest one but there seems to be nothing on for the last month or two except ol Graham Sinclare?
> Not watching tv I dont see adds so am I missing fishing shows on poor mans tv or what?


I, like you miss those shows...

TV is just so full of rubbish these days, I've practically given up.

You tube has some interesting views tho.

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk

----------


## mikee

meat eater on Netflix is OK but not fishing. Catching Hell or Chasing Monsters if it has to be fishing

----------


## Pengy

My tv packed a sad last week and I really don't miss it

----------


## mikee

> My tv packed a sad last week and I really don't miss it


r u sure its rooted??  :Grin:  not just the wind moved the sat dish for example

----------


## Beaker

> I, like you miss those shows...
> 
> TV is just so full of rubbish these days, I've practically given up.
> 
> You tube has some interesting views tho.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


Listing of said utubes.....  :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## Gibo

Lip piercing services  :Grin:  she was a big girl

----------


## oraki

> Lip piercing services  she was a big girl
> Attachment 101260


.......So @Gibo was that caught in the harbor / mariner, or dragged in or just looks like it has. Which ever it was, I sure as hell wouldn't want to be testing water temp with my toes around there

----------


## 223nut

> Where the hell are all the fishing shows ATM? 
> I dont watch tv generally but record the likes of addicted to fishing,big angry fish,fishing and adventure,gone fishing and i hate to admit it but even matt watsons latest one but there seems to be nothing on for the last month or two except ol Graham Sinclare?
> Not watching tv I dont see adds so am I missing fishing shows on poor mans tv or what?


There may be a lack of fishing shows but 3 nights in a row with hunting shows...... I'm not complaining! Last night red stag, night before Dudley's and then there was hunting aoteroa the night before!  :Thumbsup:

----------


## veitnamcam

> Lip piercing services  she was a big girl
> Attachment 101260


On a stickbait?

Sent from my SM-A320Y using Tapatalk

----------


## kukuwai

> Listing of said utubes.....


The kiwi bushman has some slickly edited fishing and diving videos from around the south island, durville, hokitika trench, jacksons bay etc.

Matt Watson has his own whole channel. Its called ultimate fishing.

But honestly there are so many cool little vids put up by heaps of random fellas.

Just type in to youtube's search engine what ever tickles your fancy and watch away. Best thing is you dont get 5 min add breaks and if you dont like it just hit stop ... on to the next one 

After a while youtube learns what you like and new shit pops up all the time. Watched a dude explaining how he goes about spearing big snaps the other day. Very interesting.

Heaps of good hunting stuff too. Rogee Productions, Gav Bubu, Ruahine Hunter, Life of a Bushman and Keeing It Wild all have some good vids.

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk

----------


## Gibo

> On a stickbait?
> 
> Sent from my SM-A320Y using Tapatalk


Nah bait, shes been pestering the spot taking kingis off lines so caught and released to try convince her to piss off

----------


## Wildman

> Nah bait, shes been pestering the spot taking kingis off lines so caught and released to try convince her to piss off


Should put her in that dish heads app and see if some one would eat her

Sent from my F5321 using Tapatalk

----------


## stingray

Wrong side of the boat today! VC and his young bloke took me out for a mish ...out earlish but work break up saw us both a bit dusty, so stupid o'clock was replaced up early ...a great morning a bit sloppy and fishing was slow. VC nailed a good snap pushing 12lb whilst I sharked tangled sulked rerigged sharked etc ...VC jiouner (captain obvious)even reminded me as he hauled in another carrot that I had not caught anything takeable all morning ...such a nice wee chap! 

Then captain obvious did what young blokes on boat do ...emptied VCs tucker box then sniffed out mine and politely didn't the same to that! So we hauled the hooklines to shark red cod China man ...argggg! Over to second line thump thump so after a couple of spikies we hauled in a beauty a very very respectable fish...in shallow for a bit of a try in a spot that fishes well at high tide ...small VC slayed a couple of pannies then VC did the same ...i on the other hand soaked baits ( exactly the same )not two meters away from these two barstards and caught bloody zip, zero , nada , nothing oh a bloody undersized cod ...ARGGGGH! 

They took pity on me and we headed in, caught up with another boatie who had had similar luck to me..I felt his pain ...VC and mini VC were gentleman enough to share more than a feed of fish with me! Thanks guys for another great day! 

I'm pissing off to Okiwi, where I can go freediving so aleast I can see the bloody fish! Great start to my Xmas break keep well everyone! Relax and enjoy!

----------


## kukuwai

Beautiful day on the coast.

Caught a couple of these fellas on the surf caster 



Had some fun watching this fella in the rock pool next to me...boys loved it!!





Im getting in the water tomorrow for sure 

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk

----------


## Gibo

Looks like fun kukuwai

----------


## MB

> Beautiful day on the coast.
> 
> Caught a couple of these fellas on the surf caster 
> 
> Had some fun watching this fella in the rock pool next to me...boys loved it!!
> 
> Im getting in the water tomorrow for sure




I'd be putting the kahawai back and taking the octopus home for dinner  :Grin:

----------


## veitnamcam

> I'd be putting the kahawai back and taking the octopus home for dinner


Recently I hear Octopus is good eating quite often....but never first hand.

I have tried it once at a "restaurant" and my jaw muscles cramped up before I finished chewing the first and only mouthful it was that bad.

I know squid can be like butter or boot-leather depending on how it is treated so maybe octy the same?

----------


## MB

You are never going to get melt-in-the-mouth octopus, so if that's your thing, pass them up, but after crayfish, they are my favourite eating thing to come out the ocean. Greek method. Cut guts out. Freeze and defrost. If you have anger management issues, beat on rock 100 times, otherwise, dip in to boiling water a few times, then put back in to water to simmer for 1.5 hours. After that, you can do what you like with it. My favourite is marinaded in red wine overnight, then coat in lemon juice, olive oil and salt before putting on to a hot barbie, preferably charcoal. Cook until blackened in a few spots and it's good to go.

----------


## kukuwai

Here is one especially for you VC



Caught in the river mouth 

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk

----------


## Dorkus

Got the opportunity to get out to the three kings last weekend.  I had a massive headache for most of the day which made diving hard,  but still managed a few good fish.

Water was cold and dirty by kings standards. 

PB Kingy, Goldie and Trevs.

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk

----------


## veitnamcam

> Got the opportunity to get out to the three kings last weekend.  I had a massive headache for most of the day which made diving hard,  but still managed a few good fish.
> 
> Water was cold and dirty by kings standards. 
> 
> PB Kingy, Goldie and Trevs.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


Awesome king!
What did it weigh?

----------


## Dorkus

Less than it looks @veitnamcam. Only a touch over 30kg

----------


## veitnamcam

> Less than it looks @veitnamcam. Only a touch over 30kg


Still a bloody good fish  :Thumbsup:

----------


## kukuwai

Spent a bit of time in the 1410 today. Had to take two crews out so that all the family members got a turn



Couple of brim caught, massive fight with a stingray and lost a bloody good trev at the boat, hook just popped out 

Here's one for you rig fans, caused a lot of excitement with the youngins !!





Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk

----------


## deer243

> Spent a bit of time in the 1410 today. Had to take two crews out so that all the family members got a turn
> 
> 
> 
> Couple of brim caught, massive fight with a stingray and lost a bloody good trev at the boat, hook just popped out 
> 
> Here's one for you rig fans, caused a lot of excitement with the youngins !!
> 
> 
> ...


Nice rig, few around at the moment.

----------


## Beaker



----------


## veitnamcam

Sounds like I am taking the father in law out this weekend. 
Havent heard many/any snapper storys of late they seem to be well in spawn.
Hopefully get a couple tho, close water temps dropped away and haven't come back up yet so I wont burn fuel trolling for kings unless I hear they are back between now and then.
He always comes at the worst time of year lol. Come in Nov or Jan Feb.

Sent from my SM-A320Y using Tapatalk

----------


## kukuwai

> Sounds like I am taking the father in law out this weekend. 
> Havent heard many/any snapper storys of late they seem to be well in spawn.
> Hopefully get a couple tho, close water temps dropped away and haven't come back up yet so I wont burn fuel trolling for kings unless I hear they are back between now and then.
> He always comes at the worst time of year lol. Come in Nov or Jan Feb.
> 
> Sent from my SM-A320Y using Tapatalk


If the weather permits go deep.
We got a txt from dads mate last night, he took his family out yesterday (35m) 
They got 22 snapper 

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk

----------


## Shearer

> Less than it looks @veitnamcam. Only a touch over 30kg


Any Kingie over 30kg is a bloody good fish @Dorkus

----------


## veitnamcam

> If the weather permits go deep.
> We got a txt from dads mate last night, he took his family out yesterday (35m) 
> They got 22 snapper 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


That was the plan

Sent from my SM-G390Y using Tapatalk

----------


## screamO

> Sounds like I am taking the father in law out this weekend. 
> Havent heard many/any snapper storys of late they seem to be well in spawn.
> Hopefully get a couple tho, close water temps dropped away and haven't come back up yet so I wont burn fuel trolling for kings unless I hear they are back between now and then.
> He always comes at the worst time of year lol. Come in Nov or Jan Feb.
> 
> Sent from my SM-A320Y using Tapatalk


Took the kids out yesterday, not much happening. Always been told big tides = small fish. MAF boys said it had been pretty slim pickings. Anyway I'm about to go and burn some more fossil fuels and see whats happening up the island.

----------


## kukuwai

> Anyway I'm about to go and burn some more fossil fuels


You might as well its cheaper than its been for months.......unless off course you filled up here 

https://i.stuff.co.nz/national/10961...in-at-the-pump

WTF, I reckon someone's gunna be in big trouble !!

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk

----------


## veitnamcam

> You might as well its cheaper than its been for months.......unless off course you filled up here 
> 
> https://i.stuff.co.nz/national/10961...in-at-the-pump
> 
> WTF, I reckon someone's gunna be in big trouble !!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


That's a big balls up! Imagine the cost of repairs if you filled a common rail diesel with 91 !

Sent from my SM-G390Y using Tapatalk

----------


## stingray

Father and son moment... He's very very good I was bloody lucky

----------


## madjon_

That's not a cray,THIS is a Cray! :Thumbsup: top hole stingers.

----------


## stingray

The crazy thing is , there were two more bigger in the crack took the small one and one big bugger I could reach. Have seen easily over 100 crays the past three days...a good number undersize which is fantsitic for the area and some monsters that I'm not keen on pushing for ...the result of prospecting and having the pleasure of diving with my lad! 

Short story...kings at the pass nothing large took one at 80 cm to eat! Was full of small squid! We have hit most of our known holes so went hunting ...blew 4 tanks on turf that look the part but was empty or just rolled into shingle ...caught the odd cray here and there ...then yesterday hit a couple of spots that I will milk for years to come...one is a rock the size of a caravan split right across with viewing windows all over it ...you could see the crays big medium small but not a chance of reaching them 30 + crays I counted ...then at one side and one end were holes that held the outsiders which we fished ...we didn't slaughter them either taking just the three two from one end and one from the side.  

Went in search of the "prick" a hole/rock you either hit and get a couple off or miss and get nothing..missed got nothing ..up after 10 mins the boat man says he's marked a rock whilst following us looked good. Down on it to diver heaven huge huge blue Moki 20 lb + swimming mirrors , real kelp not just short seaweed , holes and cracks everywhere then the cave of aldin ...small crays , takers , and I would quietly say 4 - 5 crays from 6- who knows lb , the one I lucked on to went 10 and there were more than one a third bigger than him. A simply amazing dive with my son! Left us both, grinning and sharing a moment that I will hold dear for the rest of my days.

----------


## veitnamcam

> Father and son moment... He's very very good I was bloody lucky 
> Attachment 101705
> Attachment 101706


Bloody awesome!

----------


## veitnamcam

> You are never going to get melt-in-the-mouth octopus, so if that's your thing, pass them up, but after crayfish, they are my favourite eating thing to come out the ocean. Greek method. Cut guts out. Freeze and defrost. If you have anger management issues, beat on rock 100 times, otherwise, dip in to boiling water a few times, then put back in to water to simmer for 1.5 hours. After that, you can do what you like with it. My favourite is marinaded in red wine overnight, then coat in lemon juice, olive oil and salt before putting on to a hot barbie, preferably charcoal. Cook until blackened in a few spots and it's good to go.


Got one today and kept it.......its still wriggling in the fridge right now.
Will google some recipys :Thumbsup:

----------


## veitnamcam

At 35m with a longline deployed and 5 rods in the water and 7 kilo burly dispensing at 4am this morning.....fishing was slow....the horizon lightened slowly and other boats turned up too....there was quite a few boats all in my general area so apparently it was the place to be but nobody told the snapper.
As light started to penetrate the depths the spiky dogs/greyboys and gurnards turned up....me getting a gurnard the moment the it hit the bottom almost every time and the father inlaw catching the sharks  :Thumbsup: 
A couple of hours went by and a lot of gurnard were boated and as the last of the burly ran out one of the three straylines with whole pilchards took off! Then another! Farkin finally I thought!
Action stations get FIL on the rod I get on the other....na mines dropped....start winding in all the other lines this is the big one! Blistering runs with 20-25p drag but after a couple of minutes it becomes obvious this is no snapper and has all the makings of a big bronzy or some big shark.
FIL gives up and passes the rod over for me to winch the bugger up, Im not real good on sharks but think it was a blue around 7-8foot.

Cut trace at the mouth and let him go....FIL was gutted he wanted to keep it :ORLY: .

Pulled longline no baits no fish.
Bugged out back to the coast dropped longline in 25m on a bank......fished threw the low, 3kilo salmon burly....I farkin hate slack water....went in for a cod caught 5 million kept one legal I hate cod fishing.....wind came up a bit and thought Id head closer to home.....pulled longline one gurnard one sand shark no other baits touched.
In desperation went to my super secret panni snapper spot and on the way dropped longline in 16m......got a few pannies one decent one you could almost call a snapper, quite a few Terikihi, couple more 32.5cm cod. another 3 kilo salmon burly and a little service station pilchard one :36 1 5: 
Then of all things an Octopus! A decent size normally I would just release it but after  @MightyBoosh talking them up I kept it to try.
A good run on the strayline again and once again for a start it put up such a good impersonation of a 20pound plus snapper I even got the net ready but then it turned into a big shark and after a bit of a stalemate broke my 50p fluorocarbon strayline.

Harbormaster called in to see we had life jackets and two forms of communication which of course we did/were wearing and she said everyone she had seen fishing was slow to nothing.
I thought it a little odd to see the harbormaster in Dellaware?.....its not exactly Nelson Harbor.....have seen coast guard and MAF in the past there.

pulled hookline to no baits no fish.

Did end up with a fridge full of Gurnard/Terrikhi/Panni snap but she was a slow day and hard on the burly.

Dont think I have ever set a longline 3 times in 3 different areas and depths for one fish before!

----------


## veitnamcam

Shit photo but shark would have been 6-7foot.

Sent from my SM-A320Y using Tapatalk

----------


## 6x47

A gemmie caught off White yesterday. Bugger all fight in them.

We are both familiar with kingie weights and this thing was def in the 10kg region. We looked it up (after processing all the fish) and the biggest all-gear one is 9.8kg!

----------


## veitnamcam

> A gemmie caught off White yesterday. Bugger all fight in them.
> 
> We are both familiar with kingie weights and this thing was def in the 10kg region. We looked it up (after processing all the fish) and the biggest all-gear one is 9.8kg!


Gems are bloody good eating! up there with bluenose.

----------


## 6x47

You're right. For the hell of it, I got the missus to cook bits of pup 'puka and some gemfish together tonight. Both equally superb.

Once you get past the visual resemblance to "snakes", the flesh quality is excellent.

----------


## Sarvo

Did your spear the Kingi @Dorkus

----------


## Dorkus

> Did your spear the Kingi @Dorkus


Yep, through the top of the head just to the right of centre and out under the gill plate (why you can't see a hole)

----------


## gadgetman

Managed to get out to the mouth of the Waimak to target kahawai with gadgette#3. Managed to hook one earlier this year, with stingray, but lost it a couple of metres from the boat.  This time I managed to land my first of this species, and it was a beauty too. Reckon it would have been at least 500, 400, 300, ok, ok, nearly 150 long.

----------


## Micky Duck

boated 2 brown trout this morning..mine was around the 2lb mark and nicely hooked in corner of mouth so it went back to grow bigger..Mrs got snagged majorly so I wound my line in and backed boat up....funny WTF is the stupid woman doing (I think silently to self) as her line cut across back off boat as Im backing up,moved further across and line follows,got past "snag" and hello its no plurry snag its a decent fish....managed to stop laughing enough to get it into net for the good lady...somewhere around 4lb....now filleted so boneless and sitting on rack in fridge coated in brown sugar n salt destined for smoker over next two nights.

we had a good play on lake now we got 15hp donk on the 13'frypan it just flies along.learnt lessons put my fat arse further forward and she sits nicer in the choppy waves,going down wind the waves just dissapear. we got out by lunchtime as the hoons turned up...traffic along the Geraldine-Fairlie highway was heavy as heading south.

----------


## screamO

> The crazy thing is , there were two more bigger in the crack took the small one and one big bugger I could reach. Have seen easily over 100 crays the past three days...a good number undersize which is fantsitic for the area and some monsters that I'm not keen on pushing for ...the result of prospecting and having the pleasure of diving with my lad! 
> 
> Short story...kings at the pass nothing large took one at 80 cm to eat! Was full of small squid! We have hit most of our known holes so went hunting ...blew 4 tanks on turf that look the part but was empty or just rolled into shingle ...caught the odd cray here and there ...then yesterday hit a couple of spots that I will milk for years to come...one is a rock the size of a caravan split right across with viewing windows all over it ...you could see the crays big medium small but not a chance of reaching them 30 + crays I counted ...then at one side and one end were holes that held the outsiders which we fished ...we didn't slaughter them either taking just the three two from one end and one from the side.  
> 
> Went in search of the "prick" a hole/rock you either hit and get a couple off or miss and get nothing..missed got nothing ..up after 10 mins the boat man says he's marked a rock whilst following us looked good. Down on it to diver heaven huge huge blue Moki 20 lb + swimming mirrors , real kelp not just short seaweed , holes and cracks everywhere then the cave of aldin ...small crays , takers , and I would quietly say 4 - 5 crays from 6- who knows lb , the one I lucked on to went 10 and there were more than one a third bigger than him. A simply amazing dive with my son! Left us both, grinning and sharing a moment that I will hold dear for the rest of my days.


Bloody hell, you have to be more than happy with that. I enjoy having a play in areas that you normally motor straight passed.

----------


## screamO

> Took the kids out yesterday, not much happening. Always been told big tides = small fish. MAF boys said it had been pretty slim pickings. Anyway I'm about to go and burn some more fossil fuels and see whats happening up the island.


well made it up there, didnt leave till mid day. flat arse all the way and just played on the west side of the island, cod where a bit slow then tryed a new spot at 60m for some gurnad which produced bloody well untill the sharks turned up so then moved to a little tery spot which also produced, then heading home we thought we would try the gurnad spot again which ended up producing a nice snapper........I could have stayed for hours but the night was closing in so back to nelson we headed and as normal the bay had turned to shit.

----------


## Pengy

> At 35m with a longline deployed and 5 rods in the water and 7 kilo burly dispensing at 4am this morning.....fishing was slow....the horizon lightened slowly and other boats turned up too....there was quite a few boats all in my general area so apparently it was the place to be but nobody told the snapper.
> As light started to penetrate the depths the spiky dogs/greyboys and gurnards turned up....me getting a gurnard the moment the it hit the bottom almost every time and the father inlaw catching the sharks 
> A couple of hours went by and a lot of gurnard were boated and as the last of the burly ran out one of the three straylines with whole pilchards took off! Then another! Farkin finally I thought!
> Action stations get FIL on the rod I get on the other....na mines dropped....start winding in all the other lines this is the big one! Blistering runs with 20-25p drag but after a couple of minutes it becomes obvious this is no snapper and has all the makings of a big bronzy or some big shark.
> FIL gives up and passes the rod over for me to winch the bugger up, Im not real good on sharks but think it was a blue around 7-8foot.
> 
> Cut trace at the mouth and let him go....FIL was gutted he wanted to keep it.
> 
> Pulled longline no baits no fish.
> ...


Thought I saw you as I was heading out to work at silly oclock

----------


## veitnamcam

Well I spent all my xmas and new year fishing and drinking money on a rifle but today was too good not to do something fishy so I took the boy for a snorkle on the edge of the reserve.
Just for safteys sake I took a weight off of my belt and cos sometimes the boy needs to crawl up on top of me like some kind of parasite when he sucks in some water.
Vis pretty bloody good and piss all swell it was perfect for muppets like us.
covered some interesting ground and seen.
Quite a few Kina
Heaps of spottys.
One blue cod.
Quite a few undersize Paua which is encouraging for the future.
Bits of boat wreckage.
One big moki shaped fish with virticle stripes on it? do moki have stripes in the water? it was quite tame and I managed to dive down and poke it with my hand.
Good to test out the new wetsuit....certainly is warm I was bloody cooking and was streatching out the hood and sleaves  while swimming along to let water in to cool off....probably shoulda just worn the bib overalls bit.
Im not much of a diver but after a few dives I got my ears sorted and managed a couple of dives to maybe 5m? but with zero bottom time and shot back up like a cork with less weight and a more buoyant suit! :Slow: 
Heading back there was a bit of current around the point of a rock and I had to give the boy a bit of a tow to get him round then once safe we saw the name on a piece of hull clearly sitting on the bottom "Money Pit" and I thought to myself yea that sounds about right.
While I was cooking inside my suit the wee fella was starting to shiver when we got out so he was all good once changed but by the time I got changed and carried the dive bag all the way back to the wagon in the punishing sun I was sweating like a rapist and about to pass out so thought it prudent to call into the rookery on the way back and have a beer with @Pengy to rehydrate :Thumbsup:

----------


## veitnamcam

Oh also swam threw a massive school of small 30-40cm kahawai and a thick tightly packed school of little fish about 3 inches long shaped similar to snapper but not snapper and coloured like spottys.

----------


## mikee

> Well I spent all my xmas and new year fishing and drinking money on a rifle but today was too good not to do something fishy so I took the boy for a snorkle on the edge of the reserve.
> Just for safteys sake I took a weight off of my belt and cos sometimes the boy needs to crawl up on top of me like some kind of parasite when he sucks in some water.
> Vis pretty bloody good and piss all swell it was perfect for muppets like us.
> covered some interesting ground and seen.
> Quite a few Kina
> Heaps of spottys.
> One blue cod.
> Quite a few undersize Paua which is encouraging for the future.
> Bits of boat wreckage.
> ...


Very good but what rifle did ya buy?? Had my first swim of the year at Delaware today, bloody good there when there are FA people about

----------


## veitnamcam

> Very good but what rifle did ya buy?? Had my first swim of the year at Delaware today, bloody good there when there are FA people about


A howa 223mini for the boys first goat/deer rifle.

----------


## veitnamcam

> Very good but what rifle did ya buy?? Had my first swim of the year at Delaware today, bloody good there when there are FA people about


Dragging that net will count as a swim also :Wink:  :Wink:

----------


## mikee

> A howa 223mini for the boys first goat/deer rifle.


nice

----------


## Shearer

> Well I spent all my xmas and new year fishing and drinking money on a rifle but today was too good not to do something fishy so I took the boy for a snorkle on the edge of the reserve.
> Just for safteys sake I took a weight off of my belt and cos sometimes the boy needs to crawl up on top of me like some kind of parasite when he sucks in some water.
> Vis pretty bloody good and piss all swell it was perfect for muppets like us.
> covered some interesting ground and seen.
> Quite a few Kina
> Heaps of spottys.
> One blue cod.
> Quite a few undersize Paua which is encouraging for the future.
> Bits of boat wreckage.
> ...


Parore?

----------


## veitnamcam

> Parore?


I think it must have been looking at google images tho it must have been a big one cos all the pictures I have looked at they are only little.

----------


## Chur Bay

Red Moki probably

----------


## veitnamcam

> Red Moki probably


Googled that and yep definatly one of them but big. Just like at the start of this vid but twice the size.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oDBCqqnCTtM

----------


## stingray

> Well I spent all my xmas and new year fishing and drinking money on a rifle but today was too good not to do something fishy so I took the boy for a snorkle on the edge of the reserve.
> Just for safteys sake I took a weight off of my belt and cos sometimes the boy needs to crawl up on top of me like some kind of parasite when he sucks in some water.
> Vis pretty bloody good and piss all swell it was perfect for muppets like us.
> covered some interesting ground and seen.
> Quite a few Kina
> Heaps of spottys.
> One blue cod.
> Quite a few undersize Paua which is encouraging for the future.
> Bits of boat wreckage.
> ...


This is One of the coolest things I've read in this thread! On ya VC when he's ready I can share a bit of knowledge with him and my lad can probably show him even more! It's a wonderful pass time watching fish and poking holes in the tasty one!

----------


## stingray

We spent yesterday down the coast! A bit more turn turned over a few more crays found! It seems when your luck is in you cannot fail another two very product rocks, as said above my Lad seems to be the finder, but needs to learn to take the keepers in reach rather than the big barstards that are just that much further back! 

Fishing wise it was a sharky day, with chinamen on the hook line and a very toothy greyboy pushing 5ft, then my las had a session on gurnard along with a very respectable spotty dog breaking a 30 lb trace being lifted into the boat! We saw a shit ton of terakihe hanging on the crayrocks along with some massive cod neither would bite so we resorted to freediving and harpooning a feed! 

Life brings pleasure in so many ways! Let's spend it doing just this! Keep well everyone!

----------


## Gibo

Put my bro onto his first marlin yesterday. First trip out on his new boat after kitting it out. Hard work with two on board in trying conditions. Big ups to those who do it solo, bugger that.

----------


## kukuwai

That's bloody awesome @Gibo a triple like from me 

Great looking fish, bet your happy it wasn't a double strike 

Hope you kept the bill for him, they come up pretty good after a couple of months in the garden and a bit of a soak in the bath with bleach.

Cool to see the dint's where they have been using it to stun fish. Well done 





Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk

----------


## Danny

Too meke much @Gibo!

----------


## screamO

anyone having any luck in the tasman bay lately?

----------


## veitnamcam

Awesome Gibo! 

Sent from my SM-A320Y using Tapatalk

----------


## veitnamcam

> anyone having any luck in the tasman bay lately?


30m apparently. 

Sent from my SM-A320Y using Tapatalk

----------


## kukuwai

@screamO

I have spent the whole last week in marahau launching water taxis and i can tell you the place is still extremely busy as is kaiteri. There are a shit load of private boats on the water every day !!

If I was you, i'd wait until next week as traditionally this is the last of the really busy weeks 

On the fishing front....Dad has taken his Chch mates out twice in the last week (30+m) They have had good snapper catches both times but none of them have been rod caught. All fish have come off the longline !!

There are heaps of kingis about, on two occasions in the last week I have seen them right up next to the beach smashing bait fish. The second time they were so shallow i could have driven the tractor right thru them!! The sort of thing you only see when you don't have a rod 

Also the water is warm enough for tuna and although it is early days if you are out wide keep your eyes out for them as someone has to be the fist to find some 

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk

----------


## stingray

The fishing gods are real ...they know I've been good 
.....ok ....
.....I may have sent them a bribe $$$

But look they respond with shiny stuff

----------


## deer243

Have heard in Goldenbay off the mussel farms the kingfish are thick. Mate fishing with just bait caught 3 kingfish in the space of a hour, smallest 82cm, biggest 104cm.

----------


## veitnamcam

> Have heard in Goldenbay off the mussel farms the kingfish are thick. Mate fishing with just bait caught 3 kingfish in the space of a hour, smallest 82cm, biggest 104cm.


Yep they are everywhere at the moment....getting caught on baited flasher rigs.
Going to have a go landbased at shit the bed sunday morning if you want to come along?

----------


## deer243

> Yep they are everywhere at the moment....getting caught on baited flasher rigs.
> Going to have a go landbased at shit the bed sunday morning if you want to come along?


Could be keen, i txt you

----------


## screamO

> anyone having any luck in the tasman bay lately?


Well.....I can tell you where they aren't! but there longer Skinner cousins seem to be there!
I think ive spent more money catching no fish for the last 2 weeks than.......na, im not even going to try and work it out;

----------


## stingray

A new day a new spot.. Fishn slow views not bad

Success the much sort after southern spotarse a favourite treasured by many small children. 


Burley is working bout a hundred bait fish but no sign of anything larger

----------


## stingray

Sum total of the day, saw one occie , VC slaughtered two / three spotties! I got pecked to death and then as the tide ran out so did the peckers! Eat tucker drank tea watch the sun rise yarned laughed cast a few baits wandered home to my chores! Thanks VC for another sunrise and day full of hope and promise...beats getting old wasting days waiting to go fishing

----------


## veitnamcam

> Sum total of the day, saw one occie , VC slaughtered two / three spotties! I got pecked to death and then as the tide ran out so did the peckers! Eat tucker drank tea watch the sun rise yarned laughed cast a few baits wandered home to my chores! Thanks VC for another sunrise and day full of hope and promise...beats getting old wasting days waiting to go fishing


Didnt help much that my tackle box marked "kingfish" was left at home 
Topwater fishing with no gear lol....anyway will put it down to experience....still determined to get a topwater king from shore, may have to start out from the boat at the spat farms to break the jinx and Christen the rod.....so far the only fish it has caught is a bloody big blue shark!

Sent from my SM-A320Y using Tapatalk

----------


## kukuwai

> Sum total of the day, saw one occie , VC slaughtered two / three spotties! I got pecked to death and then as the tide ran out so did the peckers! Eat tucker drank tea watch the sun rise yarned laughed cast a few baits wandered home to my chores! Thanks VC for another sunrise and day full of hope and promise...beats getting old wasting days waiting to go fishing


Good stuff you fellas, sure was a beautiful sunrise this morning. Looks like i was just a few km up the coast from you (we camped at watering cove last night)

I couldn't manage to catch anything this morning either but did get a couple of small brim last night from the beach with the surf caster 

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk

----------


## mikee

> Sum total of the day, saw one occie , VC slaughtered two / three spotties! I got pecked to death and then as the tide ran out so did the peckers! Eat tucker drank tea watch the sun rise yarned laughed cast a few baits wandered home to my chores! Thanks VC for another sunrise and day full of hope and promise...beats getting old wasting days waiting to go fishing


Well thats better than yesterday, all we saw walking the dogs was the same family of as the week before slaughtering the shellfish beds out at Delaware and playing "me not understand when we asked if they knew the limit was 50 each"  Would be nice to see a "Plain Clothes Fisheries Officer" out there at low tide in the weekends as its becoming more common than not. Its not the boat guys they really need to target!! Once a bucket / bag is full one of the kids gets sent back to the car while they carry on filling the others.

----------


## veitnamcam

Hey  Mikee it is 150 per person for cockles and tuatua .....but yes I feel your pain.... with no size limit or even catch limit of some species everything gets stripped bare......our fishing rules and policeing of those rules have not kept pace with globalization and immigration.....most other cultures keep EVERYTHING they catch or can gather big or small.

That needs to change and very soon or it will be too late if it is not already.d

Sent from my SM-A320Y using Tapatalk

----------


## mikee

> Hey  Mikee it is 150 per person for cockles and tuatua .....but yes I feel your pain.... with no size limit or even catch limit of some species everything gets stripped bare......our fishing rules and policeing of those rules have not kept pace with globalization and immigration.....most other cultures keep EVERYTHING they catch or can gather big or small.
> 
> That needs to change and very soon or it will be too late if it is not already.d
> 
> Sent from my SM-A320Y using Tapatalk


What about mussels cause thats what was in the buckets, I though was 50?? So i guess that means 50 mussels + 150 Cockles/tuatua per person so 200 x 6 = 1200 for one family if you included the 3 under that looks like they are under 5 + the older kid

The beds wont take a hammering like that for long, hope they don't "discover" whats on the main beach  :Sad:

----------


## madjon_

> Well thats better than yesterday, all we saw walking the dogs was the same family of as the week before slaughtering the shellfish beds out at Delaware and playing "me not understand when we asked if they knew the limit was 50 each"  Would be nice to see a "Plain Clothes Fisheries Officer" out there at low tide in the weekends as its becoming more common than not. Its not the boat guys they really need to target!! Once a bucket / bag is full one of the kids gets sent back to the car while they carry on filling the others.


Same mob are there on the full,with Sabiki rigs slaughtering mini Kahawai. All go in the bucket.

----------


## veitnamcam

> What about mussels cause thats what was in the buckets, I though was 50?? So i guess that means 50 mussels + 150 Cockles/tuatua per person so 200 x 6 = 1200 for one family if you included the 3 under that looks like they are under 5 + the older kid
> 
> The beds wont take a hammering like that for long, hope they don't "discover" whats on the main beach


yea mussels are 50 , 150 is a nice limit for cocklels/tuatua I think.
If only one person is able to gather for a family like I often am then 150 is only a taste/entree but if you are taking your family of 4-5-6 or more down to gather limits for all then yes that is just taking the piss and no fishery will sustain that and it needs to be stopped.

That is the trouble with these imported cultures we as a country welcome into our arms, where they come from there is no "conservation" or "fish for the future" they take everything they can from the sea stripping rocks bare of tiny little mussles and perriwinkles and anything that lives untill the coast is literally stripped bare....Rocks road case in point. When I was a lad all those rocks were covered in limpits and mussels and oysters....now its like a lawn that has been thrice sprayed with roundup.

----------


## mikee

> Same mob are there on the full,with Sabiki rigs slaughtering mini Kahawai. All go in the bucket.


Well not there tonight but one of the cousins was there  parked beside the road shooting an air rifle across the estuary. Unbelievable

Also often come across a net full up on the hard so any fish (small as they are) would be stranded by the falling tide and already drying.

----------


## veitnamcam

> Well not there tonight but one of the cousins was there  parked beside the road shooting an air rifle across the estuary. Unbelievable
> 
> Also often come across a net full up on the hard so any fish (small as they are) would be stranded by the falling tide and already drying.


0800POACHER

----------


## kukuwai

> What about mussels cause thats what was in the buckets, I though was 50?? So i guess that means 50 mussels + 150 Cockles/tuatua per person so 200 x 6 = 1200 for one family if you included the 3 under that looks like they are under 5 + the older kid
> 
> The beds wont take a hammering like that for long, hope they don't "discover" whats on the main beach


Yep 50 for mussels.

Also concerning children and shelfish. It is my understanding that in order to include them in your total daily catch they must.. 

"Actively participate in the catch" 

ie, gathering, counting, measuring etc. I seriously doubt a child under 5 could remove 50 grown mussels from the rocks let alone count to 50!!

VC beat me to it but if I was you i would call MAFs 0800Poacher line and voice your concerns with them.

I once found a net in a marine reserve and gave them a buzz, they were great to deal with and even managed to get an officer out to remove the net. Pretty impressive.

To be fair i reckon they probably really appreciate calls from the public!!

The big problem with people like you have observed is that once they find an area they just don't stop !! It is up to us as kiwis to help out where we can so our kids can enjoy what we have 

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk

----------


## kukuwai

@mikee here you go...




Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk

----------


## mikee

> 0800POACHER


Hard when there no cell reception in the direct area

----------


## veitnamcam

> Hard when there no cell reception in the direct area


Yes i know  but I also know good reception is only 2 mins away outside Bruce's range/Penguins place.

Sent from my SM-A320Y using Tapatalk

----------


## mikee

> Hard when there no cell reception in the direct area


Might try and pop in tomorrow as they are just down the road from work for a chat

----------


## mikee

> Yes i know  but I also know good reception is only 2 mins away outside Bruce's range/Penguins place.
> 
> Sent from my SM-A320Y using Tapatalk


i know but ..............................

----------


## screamO

> @mikee here you go...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


Well I think (me) the MAF or MPI boys I've dealt with lately are right up there with being GC's..... 6 months ago I would have never said that after a wee experience with them, 2 were bloody good value but the young skipper boy just makes me want to do bad stuff. 
The MAF boys iv'e dealt with lately are just there doing there job, while being able to have a reasonable conversation with them.......and while iv'e been on the right side off them with my dealings I actually have a lot of respect for them unlike the young skipper boy I had. I would probably make it very difficult for him next time. Much like the police I spose....deal with the good Bastards they are top blokes out there doing their job but then you get the others and unfortunately they loose all my respect.

Interesting when you talk about land based shellfish thou....Iv'e been cockling since I was a baby and never saw anyone that was interested in your take, go and get some paua and they are every where. Had a interesting conversation with the MAF boy's regarding Mussels.....50 each if they are wild or as many if you like if they are farmed. Just prove it?

Unfortunately I think the MAF boys are a bit like the police.....they just what to issue the tickets and fines (policy).

I should add, the true GC's are the ones out their volunteering there time to save peoples lives....both sea based and land based! You boy's and Girls out their doing it need a bloody big pat on the back.

----------


## Pengy

> yea mussels are 50 , 150 is a nice limit for cocklels/tuatua I think.
> If only one person is able to gather for a family like I often am then 150 is only a taste/entree but if you are taking your family of 4-5-6 or more down to gather limits for all then yes that is just taking the piss and no fishery will sustain that and it needs to be stopped.
> 
> That is the trouble with these imported cultures we as a country welcome into our arms, where they come from there is no "conservation" or "fish for the future" they take everything they can from the sea stripping rocks bare of tiny little mussles and perriwinkles and anything that lives untill the coast is literally stripped bare....Rocks road case in point. When I was a lad all those rocks were covered in limpits and mussels and oysters....now its like a lawn that has been thrice sprayed with roundup.


A look at the lay up warfe behind Sealords makes for interesting viewing at times. 
I recently sat and watched the usual suspects of , perhaps 20 Thai/Filipinos etc catching as many tiny snapper as they could, mostly 3 at a time on bait flies, then hiding them in a bucket in the car before telling the visiting fishery officer they were not having any luck.
All this while drinking piss, smoking dope and popping under the warfe for a pee (and worse) .

Yep, I called that 0800 # and directed the officer where to look. Hopefully they got stung

----------


## Sideshow

All phones have video now so use it guys and then just text forward this to the person your talking too!
Be what I’d do!
Just had similar here where a coach was caught sending spy’s to another football club...his excuse oh we do that all the time back home :Yuush: 
I travel all over the world and do my best to respect others homes and countries, laws and culture when their so how about a bit of respect for home soil :Omg: 
Bullocks to no undersandy English blah blah DOBB the barstools in :Thumbsup:  then you understandy ah :Pissed Off:

----------


## stingray

I think MPI fisheries division are doing an outstanding job! Since I here replied to the request for thoughts on the scallop situataion and blue cod I have received regular information ( sometime way to much for me to digest) about everything from quota changes to fishery closures. 

As others have stated it would seem they have had a revamp of their approach to the public ...the last dozen contacts I had with fishery officers has being friendly and informative! As well as this the general public also is above 90% complient , so we as a majority are also doing our bit to play by the rules and preserve the fishery we MPI officers ( yes they are fishermen to) and us all enjoy! 

Now to the gritty stuff...they have three officers for Kaikoura and I believe a handful of volunteers , Top of the south I cannot give you honest numbers ..but let's think about every bay ramp , launching / fishing spot from Nelson to Goldenbay and the other way through the inner and outer sounds ...simply they cannot be everywhere ...so we have to support them and do our bit if you see something you consider illegal ring them , provide as many details as possible ...they will take you very seriously! We have to police our fishery from the scum that would happily steal from us all ....they are scum, they are theives, and I have (twice) and will again report them. 
 Both times MPI contacted me and let me know they have spoken to people individuals etc ..

The same with the Glen reserve ..except you contact DOC for some reason ..but they have a bloke on call to attend breaches it was taken seriously and attended with the police in tow due to my describition of the offenders ..ie drinking sharp knives etc ..

I encrouage you all to support these officers , we need to protect our fishery as much as them. My $1 worth !

----------


## Sideshow

@stingray can you find out if video footage would be admissible? ie take by a member of the public. 
If so I’d recommend this approach. Walk up friendly filming as you go with lots of geewiz and wows happy as Larry. 
Film the catch and how the harvesting faces and number of people. Then walk away and get car reg. Be careful around filming of kids. 
Then call the fisheries officer and give them the video footage. Don’t post it on line! It may become inadmissible in court if you do.  
I’d not go in all guns blazing they might be doing nothing wrong. Remember friendly face geewiz wow happy as Larry will more than likely get the results if asked why your filming well it’s to show the kids how it’s done :ORLY:  as they have never seen anything like this. 
Stay at the place till the officer arrives so you can hand over the film. Text it Bluetooth WhatsApp. Then I’d stay well back. Don’t go down pointing fingers. As much as you will want to your not going to do anyone any favours. 
Just my ten cents worth.

----------


## stingray

Not sure ..I will ask ..but videoing without consent is a whole differnt ball park ...but stingray saw three persons with a sack full of or bin full of their rego is and they are driving a direction and they are leaving now ..the offence the commented is ..helped a lot ..the van in question was stopped within 20 mins.

----------


## Gapped axe

Video is ok of an offence, so is smacking them in the head when they threaten you.

----------


## stingray

Just making they call scares the shit out of everyone .I have tried the " hay you guys are taking way to many ...got the ...no English! Yes we did confront them ...but we did out numbered them "very brave I know"! ...but to be honest I'm no hero nor heman ..it's strange how agitated they become when you pull out your phone and start talking to ministry of fisheries ... make the call from a safe distance and photo regos etc .putting yourself in harms way is never encouraged !

----------


## Sarvo

:-(
I caught a big King Fish yesterday in the Kenepuru Sound - by myself and no bloody Gaff
Over 1m in length and couldn't get the fish into boat and lost it.
But it was a bit of fun and nice to see such a great fish sail away to enjoy another day

----------


## sneeze

> :-(
> I caught a big King Fish yesterday in the Kenepuru Sound - by myself and no bloody Gaff
> Over 1m in length and couldn't get the fish into boat and lost it.
> But it was a bit of fun and nice to see such a great fish sail away to enjoy another day


Dont catch them all, we're heading down for the long weekend.   @R93 is threatening to tag along but hes not very reliable.

----------


## R93

> Dont catch them all, we're heading down for the long weekend.   @R93 is threatening to tag along but hes not very reliable.


Sniff.... That cuts deep.... What weekend is it? Have Kahawai comp this weekend and a shoot on the 27th in chch. 


Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk

----------


## sneeze

1st of feb.     4th is Nelson anniversary and 6ths is waitangi  
 You want a hanky for those tears?

----------


## R93

> 1st of feb.     4th is Nelson anniversary and 6ths is waitangi  
>  You want a hanky for those tears?


Some cotton softs would be good.
I'm sensitive and prone to rashes.... 

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk

----------


## veitnamcam

> :-(
> I caught a big King Fish yesterday in the Kenepuru Sound - by myself and no bloody Gaff
> Over 1m in length and couldn't get the fish into boat and lost it.
> But it was a bit of fun and nice to see such a great fish sail away to enjoy another day


Just stuff your hand in its mouth and grab it and grab its tail too, they have no teeth to speak of its just your hook you have to be careful of.

----------


## Gibo

> Just stuff your hand in its mouth and grab it and grab its tail too, they have no teeth to speak of its just your hook you have to be careful of.


Yeah no teeth but the big ones can rub your bark off pretty easy  :Grin:  If you don't want to put your hand in grab the leader and the tail. Lip gaff works a treat too for future reference.

----------


## Nick-D

> Yeah no teeth but the big ones can rub your bark off pretty easy  If you don't want to put your hand in grab the leader and the tail. Lip gaff works a treat too for future reference.


Gill plate works too

----------


## Nick-D

> Just making they call scares the shit out of everyone .I have tried the " hay you guys are taking way to many ...got the ...no English! Yes we did confront them ...but we did out numbered them "very brave I know"! ...but to be honest I'm no hero nor heman ..it's strange how agitated they become when you pull out your phone and start talking to ministry of fisheries ... make the call from a safe distance and photo regos etc .putting yourself in harms way is never encouraged !


Had a day at te arai where I sent a bucket full of undersized snapper back to tangaroa. Was allready pissed at them as they cast right on top.of us when we were swimming out then saw them haul a couple babies on the way back in so wandered over the rocks for a word. 

They got a bit agitated but people tend to argue less when you are holding a speargun....

Tbf most aren't bad blokes just don't have a clue. Seen some pretty bad stuff here with paua though. Found 50 plus freshly shucked on the sand one day, biggest would have been 90mm. Fuckheads

----------


## mikee

Just a FYI keep ya speed down in marina (nelson) as its becoming an issue (apparently people can't work out what "5 knots" actually is never mind "3 knots" and "no wake zone" apparently there may be some "fine" times soon

----------


## Pengy

> Just a FYI keep ya speed down in marina (nelson) as its becoming an issue (apparently people can't work out what "5 knots" actually is never mind "3 knots" and "no wake zone" apparently there may be some "fine" times soon



we see it all from workmate. 30 knots towing a ski in the channel is not unusual

----------


## veitnamcam

> Just a FYI keep ya speed down in marina (nelson) as its becoming an issue (apparently people can't work out what "5 knots" actually is never mind "3 knots" and "no wake zone" apparently there may be some "fine" times soon


I regularly get overtaken heading in by the layup wharf and in towards Talleys.....I generally sit at 5-6 gpsd Knots while some go past almost on the plane and others actually planing!

3 knots is a bit gay most larger boats wont even idle that slow but the point is to create as little wake as possible.

----------


## mikee

> I regularly get overtaken heading in by the layup wharf and in towards Talleys.....I generally sit at 5-6 gpsd Knots while some go past almost on the plane and others actually planing!
> 
> 3 knots is a bit gay most larger boats wont even idle that slow but the point is to create as little wake as possible.


I agree and 3 knots in only in the marina 'proper" was working on the pilot boat today and they were saying the issue is about to be addressed by the harbour master no more warnings apparently.

----------


## veitnamcam

Trip report from the ol man this morning....tried 10m front of rabbit.... one tiny grey boy,3 pannies,couple gurnard,and one bloody good Kingy but caught on the long line.

----------


## mawzer308

Good day fishing in Paihia off the Opua mariner kids had fun catching a few Kahawai and snapper which were released as they were undersize. Did however manage to keep a reasonble sized Kahawai which put up a good fight for the young fella especially on light spinning rods.

----------


## Dama dama

In tauranga on holiday,  out this morning with family,  five nice snapper and my son got a tarakihi. Good fun.

----------


## burtonator

we got some good fish in okiwi last weekend 6 nice size snaps

----------


## Blisters

auckland harbour is amazing! 3m of water and full quota

----------


## Beaker

> Attachment 103101 auckland harbour is amazing! 3m of water and full quota


 @Tommy

----------


## Tommy

> Attachment 103101 auckland harbour is amazing! 3m of water and full quota


 @Blisters is that Tim S?!

----------


## Blisters

> @Blisters is that Tim S?!


??:am I Tim s? Nope. Or do you want the spot? Pm if you do

----------


## Sideshow

Here ya go girls and boys! Vedio the feck out of em!
http://nzh.tw/12196319

----------


## Rushy

Look at the position adopted by the person illegally taking the shellfish from the sand Sideshow.  It should be written into law that a law abiding citizen can crotch kick the shit out of them.  I bet they would understand that.

----------


## Sideshow

Is that @Rushy interpreting services for you! :Thumbsup:  charged by the hour our one nutsack at a time.  Repeat visits encouraged but wait there’s more! Rushy can give you an Electric fence so you can pee on this while standing in the tide, if you don’t get the message first time round :Thumbsup:  He’s very discreet and will turn his back to save your modesty  :ORLY:   no English required any fool can enter just keep poaching and taking undersized and over the limit! He can even accommodate your children if you so wish :Grin:  come one come all for the Rushy round up.

Please read the small print....we make it up as we go along!!!!

----------


## Rushy

> Is that @Rushy interpreting services for you! charged by the hour our one nutsack at a time.  Repeat visits encouraged but wait there’s more! Rushy can give you an Electric fence so you can pee on this while standing in the tide, if you don’t get the message first time round He’s very discreet and will turn his back to save your modesty   no English required any fool can enter just keep poaching and taking undersized and over the limit! He can even accommodate your children if you so wish come one come all for the Rushy round up.
> 
> Please read the small print....we make it up as we go along!!!!


Classic

----------


## madjon_

Good to see Fisheries checking catches at Maori bay this morning. :Thumbsup: 
Big tides today,sat on the bottom amongst some big Joes.
Mussels are skinny.

----------


## stingray

That's strange because mate of mine, took a couple of feeds of mussels of the rocks and pipi/tuatua from a beach at okiwi and both were very fat!

----------


## veitnamcam

> Good to see Fisheries checking catches at Maori bay this morning.
> Big tides today,sat on the bottom amongst some big Joes.
> Mussels are skinny.


You mean Dellaware  :Wink:  
Cant say I have ever noticed shellfish get skinny or fat other than scollys and the roe state.....not that I have ever gathered a heap of mussels either...Im more of a cockels pipis tuatua man.

----------


## madjon_

Def. skinny had a second pot to make sure :Sick:

----------


## stingray

Well the fishing was skinny for us today! Out early set hook lines good swell running . Set baits soaking and burley good current everything you need ....except for the fish...sharked to death two spikies rest grey boys more user friendly but a lot more teeth. 

Calmed off so pulled hook line to our first cluster f//k. Went deep set hook line and burley again less sharks less every thing ...wind kicked up ..pulled hookline to our second cluster fk ...headed in out of the weather pulled hook line #2 tiny carrots and grey boys ...

Then my phone rings some how it has made its way from the bow dash board to under the floor mid way down the boat! Summed up our day nicely! Pulled the pin went ticky touring spotting rays yarning etc . Not a bad day out not our best day out ...thanks VC just for a chance to wet a line! Next time mate next time

----------


## Sarvo

Anyone using this App
windy.com
I only had it a few days - but looks good for monitoring wind direction to assist finding calm spots here in Sounds

----------


## veitnamcam

> Anyone using this App
> windy.com
> I only had it a few days - but looks good for monitoring wind direction to assist finding calm spots here in Sounds


yep have been for quite some time.....best most accurate forcast I have come accross.

----------


## Sarvo

> yep have been for quiet some time.....best most accurate forcast I have come accross.


Came to me via a Nelson-ite ex commercial fisher-person
PS
Cam - it only shows "true time" not forecast yes ???

----------


## R93

> Came to me via a Nelson-ite ex commercial fisher-person
> PS
> Cam - it only shows "true time" not forecast yes ???


I just downloaded it. Forecasts for 5-6 days by the looks.

When we come past yours on Friday says wind will be 8kts

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk

----------


## Sarvo

> I just downloaded it. Forecasts for 5-6 days by the looks.
> 
> When we come past yours on Friday says wind will be 8kts
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


Yes - I see now just scroll along bottom
Will monitor its accuracy :-)

----------


## R93

> Yes - I see now just scroll along bottom
> Will monitor its accuracy :-)


I assume the 2 wind bars are min and max or gusts?

15kts for when we arrive there.
Any fish being caught Sarvo? 

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk

----------


## veitnamcam

Yep as above. 
Its pretty bloody good most of the time for me .sometimes its off but usually only when I am trying to pick a hole in the wind and the hole is off a bit.....did just what it said it would this morning. Nelson shit okiwi shit dellaware ok.

Sent from my SM-A320Y using Tapatalk

----------


## Beaker

Not sure for SI, but the app WindDan is pretty good uphere.

----------


## R93

> Not sure for SI, but the app WindDan is pretty good uphere.


That's because the only wind you get up there is generated on days the lattes are on special.
All you dorklanders sit outside

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk

----------


## Beaker

> That's because the only wind you get up there is generated on days the lattes are on special.
> All you dorklanders sit outside
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


This is some what true - no sand flies, generally good weather, etc.... so normally nice to sit outside.
Although the Fucking flies can sometimes piss you right off, but then the wind gets up and they go away........ and then the fishing is crap...... so get another latte... (personally still can't work out all the coffee options up here. Flat white. Simple.)

----------


## Rushy

> (personally still can't work out all the coffee options up here. Flat white. Simple.)


A little assistance provided below

----------


## Gapped axe

Took the Brideout today in Mercury Bay. started at the Twins but fukin windy, came onto the sand at Whawhau and picked up Snapper and a Trevor. Fishing was starting to pick up but the Bride wanted to go in.....Sheeeze

----------


## Sarvo

> A little assistance provided below
> Attachment 103756


Thank you 
I same as @Beaker - go blank when they ask what coffee

----------


## Pengy

> Took the Brideout today in Mercury Bay. started at the Twins but fukin windy, came onto the sand at Whawhau and picked up Snapper and a Trevor. Fishing was starting to pick up but the Bride wanted to go in.....Sheeeze


I trust you put your foot down like a real man, and stayed out fishing anyway  :Wink:

----------


## Gapped axe

Well she did wash the boat while I cleaned the fush

----------


## Rushy

> Took the Brideout today in Mercury Bay. started at the Twins but fukin windy, came onto the sand at Whawhau and picked up Snapper and a Trevor. Fishing was starting to pick up but the Bride wanted to go in.....Sheeeze


That is completely unacceptable behaviour GA.  Time to trade her in.

----------


## Dundee

My eldest son got a 25lb snapper and the kingfish was 77cm 15lb caught on an 8inch spanner with a hook tied behind. Go the red necks!

----------


## Dundee

My son was holding the king fish but he also caught that snapper.

----------


## kukuwai

Well I've been hearing a lot of stories about tuna lately. Apparently the bay is 'teaming' with them.

So off we went early this morning right out to the middle with high hopes.....

Towed 5 of these around for 5 hours...



Not a single bite from a tuna. Turns out the  bay is teaming with them about as much as it has been teaming with rain lately!! 

Did manage a decent kingfish and a few kahawai though so all was not lost.



Dad was chuffed actually as it gave him a bloody decent scrap 

We had a few unwanted visitors at the filleting table today a sure sign they are in their protein phase.



Off to the freezer for some vespex left over from last year

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk

----------


## kukuwai

Rubbed a bit of fish on the yellow bait station and within 10 min they were taking it away.

You bueaty 

Tight lines you fellas !!!

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk

----------


## Danny

> Well I've been hearing a lot of stories about tuna lately. Apparently the bay is 'teaming' with them.
> 
> So off we went early this morning right out to the middle with high hopes.....
> 
> Towed 5 of these around for 5 hours...
> 
> 
> 
> Not a single bite from a tuna. Turns out the  bay is teaming with them about as much as it has been teaming with rain lately!! 
> ...


The only tuna Ive been in to have been Skippies, no Albies or YF as of yet, in the BOP. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## R93

Have been in Keneperu for the last couple days. Windy.
Staying with Sneeze and his wife and trying to catch a few fish.
2 small snaps and a Gurnard so far that we ate last night.
Today we got schooled badly. Broken lines on mussel farms. Rays and have gone thru a few bags of pillys.
Landed a huge Eagle Ray on dark.
Seen a nice kingi follow in a small Ray I hooked today but didn't have anything ready to throw his way.
Love it up here and only thing that would make it better is some better luck with the rods. 

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk

----------


## veitnamcam

Finally got the new trailer under the boat and back into the fishing....weekend down okiwi @stingrays batch
Awesome weather and company and the fishing wasnt too bad either. 



Sent from my SM-A320Y using Tapatalk

----------


## Sarvo

Finally you bloody Tasman fisher people chased a few around the corner 

21.4LB

----------


## R93

> Finally you bloody Tasman fisher people chased a few around the corner 
> 
> 21.4LB
> 
> Attachment 104651


I hate you

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk

----------


## Sarvo

> I hate you
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


Ha ha - was about 2ks towards entrance from where you were other day.
About bloody time - think this month could be a go now - still no Cod but 
Going out front Monday hopefully to try and get Cod

----------


## R93

> Ha ha - was about 2ks towards entrance from where you were other day.
> About bloody time - think this month could be a go now - still no Cod but 
> Going out front Monday hopefully to try and get Cod


Still hate you but yeah should get better from now on. I am thinking of coming back up in March if we don't get a few here. 

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk

----------


## Sarvo

> Still hate you but yeah should get better from now on. I am thinking of coming back up in March if we don't get a few here. 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


I am no expert - but I am picking it will be good now through till April - maybe May
Water temp 22.5 - but we had 8c this morning air temp

----------


## R93

> I am no expert - but I am picking it will be good now through till April - maybe May
> Water temp 22.5 - but we had 8c this morning air temp


Jeez cold front come thru?
Was fresh here a bit this morning but not that cold

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk

----------


## Chur Bay

Went out from Raglan on Waitangi day. After a 1 hour wait at the boat ramp managed to get out.
Fishing was really slow and we just about pulled the pin early. Then it came on and we managed a good bin.
Saw a sea snake too.

----------


## Rushy

Thatll be the warmer sub tropical currents bringing them down.  You should have scooped it.

----------


## Chur Bay

I tried but it slipped out of the net. Probably not a bad thing in hindsight. I can see the headline." Idiot fisherman bitten by sea snake" :Grin:

----------


## veitnamcam

> Finally you bloody Tasman fisher people chased a few around the corner 
> 
> 21.4LB
> 
> Attachment 104651


Nice fish well done.

----------


## MB

> Saw a sea snake too


Cool! I've never seen one in NZ.

----------


## Rushy

> I tried but it slipped out of the net. Probably not a bad thing in hindsight. I can see the headline." Idiot fisherman bitten by sea snake"


Their mouths are typically too small to latch on to humans.

----------


## stingray

so good to see great fishing!

----------


## jakewire

> I tried but it slipped out of the net. Probably not a bad thing in hindsight. I can see the headline." Fisherman dies after being bitten by sea snake"


There you go mate, fixed it for you.
Glad you didn't get it. :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## gimp

Reckon I'll get out tomorrow with the weed whacker

----------


## madjon_

> Reckon I'll get out tomorrow with the weed whacker


I'm  thinking zoom is a bit ambitious :Grin:

----------


## veitnamcam

2 mins in and one small greyboy.

Sent from my SM-A320Y using Tapatalk

----------


## R93

> Reckon I'll get out tomorrow with the weed whacker


You have weeds in your bath?  

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk

----------


## Ryan_Songhurst

Anyone suggest some good land based fishing in south island? Bored shitless (mrs still overseas)  and have a couple days off still might jump in the truck and go where the wind takes me

----------


## veitnamcam

> 2 mins in and one small greyboy.
> 
> Sent from my SM-A320Y using Tapatalk


Gave it a crack for a hour or to but only little pickers.

Sent from my SM-A320Y using Tapatalk

----------


## stingray

> Anyone suggest some good land based fishing in south island? Bored shitless (mrs still overseas)  and have a couple days off still might jump in the truck and go where the wind takes me


Frenchpass, back beach Nelson , westcoast as sounds like snapper are in. Kaikoura off the beaches ..hell if you can make Nelson I could swing a day off and either surfcast or take the boat out.

----------


## MB

A short video of my fishing trip the other day. Snapper caught on microjigs, soft baits and trolled hard body lures.

----------


## Beaker

> Anyone suggest some good land based fishing in south island? Bored shitless (mrs still overseas)  and have a couple days off still might jump in the truck and go where the wind takes me


Christchurch airport.

Come north for a few days......

----------


## jakewire

[QUOTE=Ryan_Songhurst;790804]Anyone suggest some good land based fishing in south island? Bored shitless (mrs still overseas)  and have a couple days off still might jump in the truck and go where the wind takes me[

Bruce Bay or any river mouth close by, it's only a days drive from where you are
Beautiful place , wind swept beach, place to sit and clear the head.

----------


## Sideshow

Nice video there @MightyBoosh good little haule :Thumbsup:

----------


## MB

> Nice video there @MightyBoosh good little haule


Cheers. The Mrs said go get us some fish, so I did! Her normal line is no more bloody fish! To be honest, at this time of year in Northland, you'd have to really try to NOT catch snapper.

----------


## Chur Bay

Nice one. 
How are you fishing the microjigs?
What sort of depth and bottom?
I fish up north a bit out of Tauranga Bay. Usually target snapper over shallow foul at the change of light with softies.

----------


## MB

Fish microjigs up to 30g just like softies. Casting forward on the drift. Usually 8 - 20 metres, sometimes 30 metres if I'm not drifting too fast, or too lazy to change jigs. Always over sand, foul is asking for trouble.

----------


## Chur Bay

Big moochers in the shallow foul though bro  :Thumbsup:

----------


## MB

Yeah, too big. Bloody red couttas is what I call them  :Grin:

----------


## kukuwai

Anyone keen to give this one a go? 



Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk

----------


## veitnamcam

> Anyone keen to give this one a go? 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


Bring it to the forum trip.
Funny season this year....my side of the bay has been terrible fishing.
Mid feb and im sitting with an incoming tide and burly going out over the bar in front of rabbit/Monaco and not one single bite.....usually at this time of year the chilly bin would be full of pannies in an hour.



Sent from my SM-A320Y using Tapatalk

----------


## kukuwai

> Bring it to the forum trip.
> Funny season this year....my side of the bay has been terrible fishing.
> Mid feb and im sitting with an incoming tide and burly going out over the bar in front of rabbit/Monaco and not one single bite.....usually at this time of year the chilly bin would be full of pannies in an hour.
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-A320Y using Tapatalk


At least its good to see not much wind on the water. The firefighters will be happy.

I heard of several good tuna catches from yesterday out off awaroa about the 40m mark.

Also people are still picking up snapper off the back of adele island at about 30 odd meters.

I'm working today otherwise i would be definitely towing lures !!

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk

----------


## veitnamcam

> At least its good to see not much wind on the water. The firefighters will be happy.
> 
> I heard of several good tuna catches from yesterday out off awaroa about the 40m mark.
> 
> Also people are still picking up snapper off the back of adele island at about 30 odd meters.
> 
> I'm working today otherwise i would be definitely towing lures !!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


You can keep your tuna.
Its nice fresh chilled with  soy and wasabi so thats one fish.....what to do with the rest? Lotta fuel to catch bait imo.

Sent from my SM-A320Y using Tapatalk

----------


## kukuwai

> You can keep your tuna.
> Its nice fresh chilled with  soy and wasabi so thats one fish.....what to do with the rest? Lotta fuel to catch bait imo.
> 
> Sent from my SM-A320Y using Tapatalk


I'd be happy to just get 1 !!!

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk

----------


## veitnamcam

Maybe I was just a bit impatient... got a run of pannies...feed for my family and the neighbors family so heading home.


Sent from my SM-A320Y using Tapatalk

----------


## Sarvo

> Maybe I was just a bit impatient... got a run of pannies...feed for my family and the neighbors family so heading home.
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-A320Y using Tapatalk


Told ya 
Master Fisherman 
Master-Baiter 
 :Thumbsup:

----------


## Wildman

Filled the bin way out wide today so the family will be happy. Awesome weather but it's no help for those fires....


Sent from my F5321 using Tapatalk

----------


## Sarvo

We caught everything but a Kingi and a Snapper today
Barracuda - then 7 Gillers then about 20 thousand Spiky dogs
But we still managed to fill the bin with Gurnard and also 2 very borderline size Blue Cod 

Oh and 1 Stingray

----------


## MB

Very neat vacuum packing. I like your work.

----------


## Sarvo

> Very neat vacuum packing. I like your work.


The vacuum packing is my job - but the cleaning and filleting the Wifi does  :Thumbsup:  Cost me a can of beer today but - suppose she deserved it :-)

She kept the smaller Gurnard whole for herself and filleted the bigger ones for me who hates bones
So 1+1/2 filleted and 1 whole in each pack
26 Gurnard there

I even vacuum the bait now and re-vacuum what comes home again

----------


## madjon_

Delaware this morning,through the high.20.4°c nne swell
Skunked,nada,nothing,nean.
Then duh! No boat washing cause there's a drought.

----------


## stingray

Hmmm ...we had the best blue cod session on Sunday for at least two years ...very slow to start ...then bang they were on like no tommorrow ...I'm starting to think bite times are very short ...which doesn't help with warm water temps and current with burley because we burnt a 3kg frozen solid one in just on an hour...so you could burn a lot of burley waitng for the snapper to come on the bite! 

The cod we choked full of plankton like bulging...guts swollen the works...vis was average as I do believe we are seeing a plankton swarm!

----------


## mikee

I watched a fella haul 3 good pannies out along rocks road between magazine point and Tahuna beach this morning while I was stuck in traffic  :Grin:

----------


## Sarvo

> I watched a fella haul 3 good pannies out along rocks road between magazine point and Tahuna beach this morning while I was stuck in traffic


Did it make you feel good or bad :-))))

----------


## Rushy

> I watched a fella haul 3 good pannies out along rocks road between magazine point and Tahuna beach this morning while I was stuck in traffic


Pissing myself laughing Mikee. Stuck in traffic in Nelson ha ha ha ha.  It took me two and a half hours to get to work yesterday.

----------


## stingray

We're sorry to inform you Mr Rushy ...you application to emergrate to the other island has being denied! Please try again at a further time! 
 :Thumbsup:

----------


## Rushy

> We're sorry to inform you Mr Rushy ...you application to emergrate to the other island has being denied! Please try again at a further time!


Go take a running jump at a mirror then.  Bloody unfriendly lot.  Ha ha ha ha ha

----------


## veitnamcam

> Delaware this morning,through the high.20.4°c nne swell
> Skunked,nada,nothing,nean.
> Then duh! No boat washing cause there's a drought.


Cant like that. :Sad:

----------


## mikee

> Delaware this morning,through the high.20.4°c nne swell
> Skunked,nada,nothing,nean.
> Then duh! No boat washing cause there's a drought.


well I reckon if you towed your boat down and parked up beside where all the swimmers go, you could sit in your boat with your line in the water and the boat still on trailer and you would catch a fish

----------


## Gapped axe

> Went out from Raglan on Waitangi day. After a 1 hour wait at the boat ramp managed to get out.
> Fishing was really slow and we just about pulled the pin early. Then it came on and we managed a good bin.
> Saw a sea snake too.
> Attachment 104659Attachment 104660


They are indigenous to NZ and as so are protected as such. More common around the West Coast of the Nth Island.

----------


## Munsey

Best fish for my trip ,15 kg Albacore

----------


## Danny

> Attachment 105523
> Best fish for my trip ,15 kg Albacore


Heres hoping Im posting one of the same after this weekend- well done!

----------


## Smiddy

Couple of snapper I caught this weekend 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Rushy

Nice.

----------


## madjon_

So,out of Monaco this morning got 6 keeper Brim,a visit from the harbour mistress.Then the brainwave, I'll take the boat to Appleby and run the motor in the river,couple of buckets to wash down the boat, job done.
Ha! Bloody council have stuck a chain across the access

----------


## Pengy

> So,out of Monaco this morning got 6 keeper Brim,a visit from the harbour mistress.Then the brainwave, I'll take the boat to Appleby and run the motor in the river,couple of buckets to wash down the boat, job done.
> Ha! Bloody council have stuck a chain across the access


We cant have people using common sense and saving water now can we  :Sad: 
But they can and will carry on watering the cricket ground

----------


## R93

> Couple of snapper I caught this weekend 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You suck!!! Local? 

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk

----------


## Smiddy

> You suck!!! Local? 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


Yea mate out of Westport


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## R93

> Yea mate out of Westport
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Shit hot mate. Nice fish. Hope ya slay them and the comp

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk

----------


## stingray

Fishing time !

----------


## kukuwai

> Fishing time ! 
> Attachment 106770


Good shit mate 
That made me smile 
Tight lines !!

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk

----------


## Pengy

> Fishing time ! 
> Attachment 106770


$10 says I know who you are going fishing with  :Thumbsup:

----------


## veitnamcam

Bloody good mornings fishing today and no sunburn :Thumbsup: 
Joe will no doubt post up a report.

----------


## stingray

One of those days.....you know the one ..you get up early ...buy a heap of burley and bait ...drive an through the dark to your spot and ......it goes bloody epic !!! 

Yip up and away over the hill with VC drizzle and fog ...wet arse day ...launch the boat only us and two other boats plus a work barge heading out! My first ever time boat fishing this bit of the coast! Flat as with a bit of sea fog headed out to spat farms ...VC had some intel so we headed for the depth recommended. Dropped the hook line (only one as VC is now a purist and only eats rod caught fish)....moved away and dropped our first burley ...I was still rigging up when VCs rod bent over and he got into a nice fish...

This was the start of a day of good fishing ..we were pecked to death by small kawahai and I suspect pannie snapper on our bottom lines ..but when we set out our straylines then went next level ...they started slow but with a bit of current and wind tide swell all running the same way things picked up ...VC with a whole pilile got a screamer ..it ran and ran he put it reel into gear got three winds in and the barstard let go sucking the bait of the hooks. We got a few nice fish on the bottom rigs and on the stray lines , with VC boating a rat kingi and then the current picked up we set another burley soaking and the straylines soaking ..that's when it go crazy good ...baits in fish out ...until the point VC says mate we're running low on phillies so I ran out a squid head got a screamer and boated a nice fish ...then as VC does so very well he let a good run ease ..run again before setting the hook ! His rod came up solid and the bend told the story ..good fish on ..then after a solid battle a great fish circled into view! You beauty! So as the tide burley and bait ran out a 5 ft blue shark came into the boat ..we chunked up some squid and pillies and got him in camera range...VC got a photo or two ...and that was it out of burley out of bait and a solid bin full of fish ...we gutted and iced them down! 

So a morning of epic fishing we got back to the truck ..washed everything down then got into the tucker box that someone had left in the truck. Away home stopping along the way to share our catch with family and friends ..great yarns laughter and just going catching ...as VC says .....I like fishing ...but I love catching !! Another day with a good barstard ..Thanks VC ...from all who shared in a feed of fish this evening! ...photos to follow ...shower beer bed!

----------


## Sarvo

> Bloody good mornings fishing today and no sunburn
> Joe will no doubt post up a report.


I looked a tad stupid/stupider today
My accountant wanted to go Snapper fishing today - rings me for a wather report etc.
So I said tides to big/strong - don’t fish the outgoing tide etc
He decided not to listen to me and  goes out anyway - calls in on way home with FULL quota of fish 12 snapper for him and 3 kids

----------


## veitnamcam

> I looked a tad stupid/stupider today
> My accountant wanted to go Snapper fishing today - rings me for a wather report etc.
> So I said tides to big/strong - dont fish the outgoing tide etc
> He decided not to listen to me and  goes out anyway - calls in on way home with FULL quota of fish 12 snapper for him and 3 kids


I like the big tides myself but it's a bit location dependant I guess.

Sent from my S60 using Tapatalk

----------


## stingray



----------


## stingray



----------


## veitnamcam

> One of those days.....you know the one ..you get up early ...buy a heap of burley and bait ...drive an through the dark to your spot and ......it goes bloody epic !!! 
> 
> Yip up and away over the hill with VC drizzle and fog ...wet arse day ...launch the boat only us and two other boats plus a work barge heading out! My first ever time boat fishing this bit of the coast! Flat as with a bit of sea fog headed out to spat farms ...VC had some intel so we headed for the depth recommended. Dropped the hook line (only one as VC is now a purist and only eats rod caught fish)....moved away and dropped our first burley ...I was still rigging up when VCs rod bent over and he got into a nice fish...
> 
> This was the start of a day of good fishing ..we were pecked to death by small kawahai and I suspect pannie snapper on our bottom lines ..but when we set out our straylines then went next level ...they started slow but with a bit of current and wind tide swell all running the same way things picked up ...VC with a whole pilile got a screamer ..it ran and ran he put it reel into gear got three winds in and the barstard let go sucking the bait of the hooks. We got a few nice fish on the bottom rigs and on the stray lines , with VC boating a rat kingi and then the current picked up we set another burley soaking and the straylines soaking ..that's when it go crazy good ...baits in fish out ...until the point VC says mate we're running low on phillies so I ran out a squid head got a screamer and boated a nice fish ...then as VC does so very well he let a good run ease ..run again before setting the hook ! His rod came up solid and the bend told the story ..good fish on ..then after a solid battle a great fish circled into view! You beauty! So as the tide burley and bait ran out a 5 ft blue shark came into the boat ..we chunked up some squid and pillies and got him in camera range...VC got a photo or two ...and that was it out of burley out of bait and a solid bin full of fish ...we gutted and iced them down! 
> 
> So a morning of epic fishing we got back to the truck ..washed everything down then got into the tucker box that someone had left in the truck. Away home stopping along the way to share our catch with family and friends ..great yarns laughter and just going catching ...as VC says .....I like fishing ...but I love catching !! Another day with a good barstard ..Thanks VC ...from all who shared in a feed of fish this evening! ...photos to follow ...shower beer bed!












Great day on the rods.....ice topped up on shore.

Sent from my S60 using Tapatalk

----------


## Chur Bay

Noice  :Cool:

----------


## stingray

Great photos VC !

----------


## Gibo

Had a mean Tauranga One Base. We won heaviest mahimahi 13.52kg, Heaviest squid .9kg  :Grin:  and I tagged a black marlin (I still think its a blue).

I'll get some vids done when I get a chance.

----------


## Sarvo

Well done @Gibo
I did not know we had Mahimahi in our waters
Beautiful fish to eat - had it in French Polynesia 

I take it you were in very deep water to get the Squid ??

----------


## MB

Mako on a jetski! Lucky for me it was only a baby. These things are mental! Even at this size, I was barely able to control it!

----------


## kukuwai

> Had a mean Tauranga One Base. We won heaviest mahimahi 13.52kg, Heaviest squid .9kg  and I tagged a black marlin (I still think its a blue).
> 
> I'll get some vids done when I get a chance.
> 
> Attachment 107022
> Attachment 107023
> Attachment 107024
> Attachment 107025


That is just frickin awesome !!! 

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk

----------


## Sideshow

> Mako on a jetski! Lucky for me it was only a baby. These things are mental! Even at this size, I was barely able to control it!


 @MB cool photos  @Gibo nice fish did you get that lot off Tauranga?

Sorry just went back to have a look at the photos I see the club is in Tauranga so I'd guess yes would be the answer to that :Psychotic:

----------


## veitnamcam

Three generations fish this morning...slow compared to last Saturday but still a chilly bin full of snapper and gurnard.
Representative fish some bigger some smaller.




Sent from my S60 using Tapatalk

----------


## mikee

> Three generations fish this morning...slow compared to last Saturday but still a chilly bin full of snapper and gurnard.
> Representative fish some bigger some smaller.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my S60 using Tapatalk


cool.........................delaware??

----------


## veitnamcam

> cool.........................delaware??


Terakohe

Sent from my S60 using Tapatalk

----------


## Pengy

Judging by that last pic Cam, you have aged very rapidly since I last saw you. Too much NZ lager maybe  :Psmiley:

----------


## southernman

Couple cracker days out off the Waitara river bar chasing Taranaki pannies, lots big solid Kahawai about as well, got enough to feed the Clan, and gave a few fish away, at the boat ramp, heading out tomorrow for Tuna.

----------


## southernman

Out again today, wide to 80M off Waitara,  calm deep blue, dozen tuna landed, Kept five,  lots of fun on light gear, plenty bait fish about, heaps of big horse KY in close. Sun burnt, tired, but cracker day out on the best coast.
 Hooked up on a Marlin, sadly on the strayline rod, 50Lbs braid,  so he won that battle,

----------


## Sideshow

Went with Dad to the RSA the other night. Got invited to go out fishing up Kaiaua in the Firth of Thames. 
Bloody good day out. The three of us got our limits. 
Caught a few sharks too although we threw those back. On the way back in we saw loads of sharks on the surface. 
Pretty awesome  :Thumbsup:  here’s a few pics. 
They Fein fast in eight feet ah :Grin:

----------


## Gibo

Sister just landed a blue, 5 hours on the rod, gangsta bitch

----------


## veitnamcam

I shouldn't need another bait/gutting knife for a while hopefully.

Sent from my S60 using Tapatalk

----------


## R93

> I shouldn't need another bait/gutting knife for a while hopefully.
> 
> Sent from my S60 using Tapatalk


You have issues. I am willing to overlook them if ya send me some

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk

----------


## veitnamcam

> You have issues. I am willing to overlook them if ya send me some
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


9 bucks each if you buy 10 from George Henry.....I got 20 just to make sure I didn't run out before the next special.

Sent from my S60 using Tapatalk

----------


## R93

> 9 bucks each if you buy 10 from George Henry.....I got 20 just to make sure I didn't run out before the next special.
> 
> Sent from my S60 using Tapatalk


Na I am all good. I bought one ages ago and apart from dog rash it is still going well.

You don't like sharpening them I take it

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk

----------


## veitnamcam

> Na I am all good. I bought one ages ago and apart from dog rash it is still going well.
> 
> You don't like sharpening them I take it
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


I only sharpen them a few times.....they usually get dropped overboard by mates or the blade rusts and Pitts from me not cleaning it.

Sent from my S60 using Tapatalk

----------


## Sarvo

> You have issues. I am willing to overlook them if ya send me some
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


All I use now - 2 in boat - 1 in Quad 
Good knives

----------


## R93

> I only sharpen them a few times.....they usually get dropped overboard by mates or the blade rusts and Pitts from me not cleaning it.
> 
> Sent from my S60 using Tapatalk


I hear ya. 

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk

----------


## Gibo

Sisters Blue from the weekend

----------


## Sarvo

> I only sharpen them a few times.....they usually get dropped overboard by mates or the blade rusts and Pitts from me not cleaning it.
> 
> Sent from my S60 using Tapatalk


Yes - I lost a bloody Puma overboard 
Cleaning the bait board and threw the knife in to  :Oh Noes: 

So cheapo sharpo now

----------


## veitnamcam

> Sisters Blue from the weekend
> Attachment 107925
> Attachment 107926


That's awesome!

Sent from my S60 using Tapatalk

----------


## R93

Good shit Gibos sis
Awesome fish. 

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk

----------


## Rushy

> Sisters Blue from the weekend
> Attachment 107925
> Attachment 107926


Gibo there is just no way that woman is related to you.  Not short, not ugly and catches better fish.

----------


## Gibo

> Gibo there is just no way that woman is related to you.  Not short, not ugly and catches better fish.


Ha Ha cnut!! She is my sister in law  :Grin:  

4.5 hours on stand up gear. Died 45 minutes in and was severely tail wrapped. Very lucky to get it to the boat, was covered in mud so she hit the bottom.

----------


## Rushy

> She is my sister in law


Picked it.  Just keeping you honest.  How the fuck are ya anyway?

----------


## Gibo

Good mate. Busy but good

----------


## Flyblown

Up the Firth of Thames the past couple of days with the @Wingman, what a fantastic trip. Limits of snapper, red hot action on big kawhai in amongst the bait fish and birds, gannets dive bombing our live baits 3-4m from the boat, a huge trevally coming up from the depths to smash up Wingman in a flash. We tried to outfox the kingies in crystal clear wayer, and they just teased us, taking all the burley but ignoring our hooked baits completely. Man those fish are smart. Didn't hook up once, and some cunning tactics are going to be dreamt up for next time. 

Wingman's 15.2lb snapper the hightlight of the trip, he battled the bugger hard on light gear, real thrill to land that in the RIB (no net, no gaff!). The best fishing trip I've had for many many years, thanks Phil.

----------


## Wingman

Yes Sir that was a blast! Will throw in the spear fishing gear next outing to sort out those elusive kingfish..

So excited about my lunch right now!

----------


## Gibo

Wheres the wasabi maaaate

----------


## Wingman

Waiting for the wife to get home from the supermarket with it.. getting dang hungry but I refuse to eat sushi/sushimi without wasabi!!!  :Angry:

----------


## veitnamcam

I have been a bit slack on posting in this thread.
Have been out a bit floundering of late.



Caught up with @ROKTOY and his boy.
Took Dad and my boy out.

Went out this afternoon with the lad and got a few more.

 bumped into @ROKTOY and his son again and threw a few flounder at his vessel.
Got home and cleaned the boat then wandered the neighborhood with a bucket full of still flapping flounder and gave them all away.

Sent from my S60 using Tapatalk

----------


## veitnamcam

Oh there was a trip with the @stingray in there somewhere too.

----------


## Gapped axe

Bugga not being your next door neighbor, absolutely love flounder

----------


## kukuwai

Had a fun morning in the inlet with the boys this morning 





Bit chilly at 5.30am, tho no complaints from the boys 

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk

----------


## veitnamcam

> Had a fun morning in the inlet with the boys this morning 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bit chilly at 5.30am, tho no complaints from the boys 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


Fantastic!...I too was up early.

Sent from my S60 using Tapatalk

----------


## veitnamcam

Took the Penguin out Thursday after work to test out his little net.....it works.





Didn't take a pic of the catch but we got 10 or so from a short set and a short net.

Sent from my S60 using Tapatalk

----------


## Pengy

Owned (previously) by a short person.....there ya go, Saved you having to type it  :Wink:

----------


## Pengy



----------


## Pengy



----------


## veitnamcam

Out there doing it this morning...alarm went at 330am as I forgot to cancel yesterday's alarm and again at 5am...net deployed near the low and a mate coming into town to help pick it up a few hours later.



Relaunching a few hours later to go pick up net and I spy a massive native log comeing in on the big tides so we went and lassoed it and towed it to shore then dragged it above high water with a vehicle..... imagine hitting this in the dark or even in your ski boat! Floating maybe 5-10percent above water.




My net is absolutely poked from last winter and is more holes than net but I'm not fixing it yet while it is still catching more than I need.....25 large ones....one "diamond" or sand flounder....bit of a rarity for me.



Sent from my S60 using Tapatalk

----------


## veitnamcam

> Owned (previously) by a short person.....there ya go, Saved you having to type it


It is still yours....you need to go use it!

----------


## Maca49

Got our shit together and decide to chase some flounder. Sunday night produced nought, but last night changed spots, on sunset with an incoming tide, got two nice fish, beaut night for it, except for an aggressive stingray that didn’t like us disturbing him!

----------


## kukuwai

Here is an FYI for some of you local fisherman interested in surf casting...

As part of the Tasman bay estates subdivision they have been required to build a public walkway. There are some benifits to subdivision i guess




That's it in the above picture, it will become public as soon as titles are granted which isn't far off.

Its pretty cool as it cuts down this valley



And access the beach right in the centre of the tasman bay bluffs.

I'm pretty sure there might be some good fishing down there from time to time. I for one am definitely gunna give it a crack.

Access and car parking is off deck road tasman 

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk

----------


## Spudattack

We swam a small kahawai off Papamoa Beach this evening, great result for my mate!




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## stingray

Down bay,4 inches of rain left the sea green! Flat calm so Lis and I headed to the pass to chase kings! Well ...well ...well ....let's be brutally honest cluster fuck central came to town...birds going nuts all the way down stopped jigged trolled ...couta and horse kawahi...got to the pass ...current running perfect no devil pools solid lines ...excellent ...did a couple of drifts no joy..but marks on the sounder looking great! 

Then third drift...bang waaahoo hit a devil pool spun boat rods in holders on the back of the boat trying to keep line clear of rods etc etc etc kingi does a solid run bang gone ......drift out into the calm water ...rerig , new trace the works ...this time rods all out of the way ...start drift at 80 ft ..should run out to 140+ couple of drops still in 80 ft caught in a eddie swing us towards the shore get lure just below the boat out from underneath swings a beauty lure disappears into a black hole ...I yell a Lis deep water deep water ...10 seconds of thumb on reel hang on and pray ...got line one two three turns ...run run run bang gone .....a very sad me !  

Third time lucky ..by now my lad and his mates had joined us in another boat at the pass after terriorisg the local crays! Lisa hands me another lure and sees a price tag ( amature mistake) ...now I'm getting the this fishing is expensive look...the other boat hooks up they yelling come close ...not that close bloody hell ...dropped lure ...three winds bang deep water Lis deep water ...all under control boated a nice king ...then the boys light up yelling go over for a look ...huge shark has just snacked on their second king and is holding onto the left overs..they are enjoying every second....me yeah na thanks fellas ...the shark got wise to the fact he was being teased and ghosted away! 

Left the lads to it as Lis wanted to slay some cod ...up the coast pulled some good cod , then I snagged a small snapper and then a second ...ran out of day so no diving ...bring on Easter !

----------


## Pengy

Hell on earth mate. I dont know how you put up with it  :Wink:

----------


## veitnamcam

> Down bay,4 inches of rain left the sea green! Flat calm so Lis and I headed to the pass to chase kings! Well ...well ...well ....let's be brutally honest cluster fuck central came to town...birds going nuts all the way down stopped jigged trolled ...couta and horse kawahi...got to the pass ...current running perfect no devil pools solid lines ...excellent ...did a couple of drifts no joy..but marks on the sounder looking great! 
> 
> Then third drift...bang waaahoo hit a devil pool spun boat rods in holders on the back of the boat trying to keep line clear of rods etc etc etc kingi does a solid run bang gone ......drift out into the calm water ...rerig , new trace the works ...this time rods all out of the way ...start drift at 80 ft ..should run out to 140+ couple of drops still in 80 ft caught in a eddie swing us towards the shore get lure just below the boat out from underneath swings a beauty lure disappears into a black hole ...I yell a Lis deep water deep water ...10 seconds of thumb on reel hang on and pray ...got line one two three turns ...run run run bang gone .....a very sad me !  
> 
> Third time lucky ..by now my lad and his mates had joined us in another boat at the pass after terriorisg the local crays! Lisa hands me another lure and sees a price tag ( amature mistake) ...now I'm getting the this fishing is expensive look...the other boat hooks up they yelling come close ...not that close bloody hell ...dropped lure ...three winds bang deep water Lis deep water ...all under control boated a nice king ...then the boys light up yelling go over for a look ...huge shark has just snacked on their second king and is holding onto the left overs..they are enjoying every second....me yeah na thanks fellas ...the shark got wise to the fact he was being teased and ghosted away! 
> 
> Left the lads to it as Lis wanted to slay some cod ...up the coast pulled some good cod , then I snagged a small snapper and then a second ...ran out of day so no diving ...bring on Easter ! 
> Attachment 109043


Awesome mate sounds like a cracker......you feeling sick next week?

----------


## stingray

You name the day ...I'm dieing

----------


## veitnamcam

> You name the day ...I'm dieing


I will try and outsource some kids to the grandys for a day as school hols atm  :Wink:

----------


## stingray

From info around the place these we treats are the standard size ..inside and down the coast

----------


## rugerman

If you guys keep posting this sort of shit, I'm moving down  :36 1 11:

----------


## veitnamcam

> If you guys keep posting this sort of shit, I'm moving down


We are way over populated already thanks!....only got 20 fat flattys today.



Sent from my S60 using Tapatalk

----------


## rugerman

Oh yeah "only 20" you poor duckies  :ORLY: 
 :36 1 8: 

Are you netting them or spearing

----------


## screamO

> Attachment 109045
> From info around the place these we treats are the standard size ..inside and down the coast


don't bother...VC has just made the government ban these auto catching devices.......

----------


## veitnamcam

> Oh yeah "only 20" you poor duckies 
> 
> 
> Are you netting them or spearing


Netting...the estuary I mostly fish for flounder is too dirty to spear 90% of the time and usual story when its clear and the tides are the right time there is always something else on like work or family commitments......there is another estuary more suited to spearing not far away but same story with time/tide/weather very rarely lineing up, when its good always some other shit you have to do and when you have time its dirty or blowing.

----------


## rugerman

I've mainly done spearing in the past up in Auckland, but haven't gone after the little flat critters in a while. I've just bought a net so might give that a go. Although not many sheltered spots around Palmy. Have a similar thing with trying to get out in the boat. Weather good, have to work. Got some time off, sure enough can't get over the bar ( as opposed to away from it  :Beer:   ) cause the swell and/or wind is up. That is one of the only things I miss about living in Dorkland. At least there you can shoot over to the other coast in about half an hour if the weather is crap on 1 side. Mainly fished off the rocks around Cornwallis, Whatapu, and Titirangi and speared flounder in the estuaries.

----------


## veitnamcam

Gotta be some positives to living in Auckland I guess.

----------


## mikee

I can report despite ongoing and relentless dispensing of my burly ( breakfast currently) it does not seem to be attracting fish 50 miles off kaikoura and timaru cannot get here fast enough

----------


## Pengy

> You name the day ...I'm dieing


Yeah, you looked pretty rough when I saw you mate. Best you stay home 

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk

----------


## veitnamcam

> I can report despite ongoing and relentless dispensing of my burly ( breakfast currently) it does not seem to be attracting fish 50 miles off kaikoura and timaru cannot get here fast enough


You seem to be suffering sea sickness these days when you didn't use to?.

Flounder dog on point.


Sent from my S60 using Tapatalk

----------


## mikee

> You seem to be suffering sea sickness these days when you didn't use to?.
> 
> Flounder dog on point.
> 
> 
> Sent from my S60 using Tapatalk


O suffer badly for 48 hours ......always...... then I'm ok

----------


## veitnamcam

> O suffer badly for 48 hours ......always...... then I'm ok


Ah that's quite common but doesn't help you much.

Dragged @deer243 out of work for pickup.....got a couple feeds worth and a air display too.

Sent from my S60 using Tapatalk

----------


## veitnamcam

Out of Delaware this morning with both kids on board.... quite a stiff noreasterly made everything difficult.... swinging round on anckor constant tangles. Fishing was slow to be fair tho the girl got a panni snapper and the boy a double hook up on the southern sail fish that made him work on his soft bait rod.
Eventually the wind dropped and I bugged out to a new spot and depth.



Lots of mackeral.... slimy? Certainly the slimyest fin fish I have come across and kahawai.
I did entertain the idea of liveying one for hopefully a JD but I had nothing rigged and it's a full time job just untangling and rebaiting lines.
Inbetween  sorting balls ups I managed a few flicks of a wee squid lure I had got a while back but never caught anything on...got a few mackys and gurnard and then something with weight.....

It was just a heavy weight for a start....no head shakes or runs just a solid pull and slow loss of line.
Could it be a shark? Unlike a shark to take a lure I thought and then after about 30 seconds it realised it was hooked and all hell broke loose! 
Oh shit this is a kingy and I'm on 10 pound and tiny tiny hooks not far from reef with two straylines out two ledger rigs out a burly pot near the bottom and the Ankor rope! Shit just got real.
Kids wind that in! Wind this in! Wind that in!
I was lucky it ran for the reef and not the plethora of lines surrounding my boat.
I gave it a touch more drag as the last of my 10p braid dissapeard for the horizon and I was on the backing mono.
Thankfully it turned and I managed to get back maybe 40 meters of braid an she was off again! I could see the gold bottom of the spool again by the time it stopped and I could get some line back.
Kids had their lines up and were working on the two straylines and burly pot while I was working on getting some line back!

More blistering runs but getting shorter each time and I can see I am starting to win this battle and as long as I don't pull the hooks and she doesn't tangle me on the burly or Ankor lines I might might just land this fish....epic battle for more than 5 min and the boy managed to get the head end in the net and I grabbed the tail and in she come.
Over a meter length, 18.5p so not a donkey but an epic battle on softbait gear and tiny hooks with all those lines out and close reef.








A few more kahawai gurnard and panni snapper but basically I was waiting for tide to get back in.

Sent from my S60 using Tapatalk

----------


## Maca49

Fly fishing tonight, no fish but cannot complain about one of the best fishing spots in the world

----------


## Rushy

> Fly fishing tonight, no fish but cannot complain about one of Attachment 109292the best fishing spots in the world
> Attachment 109293
> Attachment 109294
> Attachment 109295


Of course you can complain Maca.  There were no fucking fish.  You should find that entirely unacceptable and demand a refund.

----------


## Maca49

Taupo is under DoC control! Say no more! Found deatail of a fish I caught in 2003- 580 mm it was under size :Sad:  600 mm was to go back then!

----------


## Shearer

> Out of Delaware this morning with both kids on board.... quite a stiff noreasterly made everything difficult.... swinging round on anckor constant tangles. Fishing was slow to be fair tho the girl got a panni snapper and the boy a double hook up on the southern sail fish that made him work on his soft bait rod.
> Eventually the wind dropped and I bugged out to a new spot and depth.
> 
> 
> 
> Lots of mackeral.... slimy? Certainly the slimyest fin fish I have come across and kahawai.
> I did entertain the idea of liveying one for hopefully a JD but I had nothing rigged and it's a full time job just untangling and rebaiting lines.
> Inbetween  sorting balls ups I managed a few flicks of a wee squid lure I had got a while back but never caught anything on...got a few mackys and gurnard and then something with weight.....
> 
> ...


Awesome VC. Well done. They are great fun eh.

----------


## Maca49

> Of course you can complain Maca.  There were no fucking fish.  You should find that entirely unacceptable and demand a refund.


Two last night, one keeper, other well undersize!!

----------


## veitnamcam

The latest rain seems to have put the flounder off a bit but the size is as good as it gets!
Ten fat flattys this morning.



Sent from my S60 using Tapatalk

----------


## Tahr

I haven't been sea fishing for many years, but hooked up with my sons for the Easter 3 day Foxton fishing comp. My day out was a lot of fun. Son's boat cleaned up and won several sections. 

This is the bin early in the day.

----------


## Micky Duck

went n fed the ducks around my maimai yesterday arvo..the Mrs n I trolled around lake for a couple of hours...3 browns n 3 rainbows all between 2-4lb got to come home for dinner with us.... awesome watching sun dip over the hills..then it got cold in a big hurry.
pleased to get home to the fire.

----------


## Gibo

> I haven't been sea fishing for many years, but hooked up with my sons for the Easter 3 day Foxton fishing comp. My day out was a lot of fun. Son's boat cleaned up and won several sections. 
> 
> This is the bin early in the day.
> 
> Attachment 109743


Great variety. Is that a spanish mackerel?

----------


## Tahr

> Great variety. Is that a spanish mackerel?


Yes. We went out to 80 meters to try for a variety and then into 30 metres for the snaps and gurnard. The Trev won its section and so did the mackerel.

I don't go fishing and hunting comps much but the lads enjoy the rivalry.

----------


## Shearer

Blue Mackerel?

----------


## MB

That is indeed a blue/slimy/pacific mackerel and they are #1 in our household. It's about the only thing that I get really excited about these days! You can only catch so many snapper and kingfish before it gets a little routine. I like to bleed and gut them just after catching (although the latter probably isn't necessary). They are an oily fish that go well on the BBQ or in a frying pan. Good for sashimi too.

----------


## MB

I wish it was a spanish mackerel, but we are hundreds if not thousands of kilometres too far south for such a fine fish.

----------


## Tahr

Son just said its a Mackerel when he landed it. He caught it jigging a soft bait. I smoked it.

----------


## stingray

We had a patchy day good Friday , we were cut to pieces by Southern sailfish ..they were attacking the swivel after they had taken the hook and sinker off your line it was nuts. We went heavy mono and even wire traced small jigs ... and still they cut us off lost more gear in three hours of fishing than I have all summer? 
We did manage a great hit on the carrots when the tide was pushing hard and we were well away from structure ...no spikies and the crays are not grouping up yet so we may enjoy another month of reasonable fishing ...but the dark times are coming!

----------


## deer243

> We had a patchy day good Friday , we were cut to pieces by Southern sailfish ..they were attacking the swivel after they had taken the hook and sinker off your line it was nuts. We went heavy mono and even wire traced small jigs ... and still they cut us off lost more gear in three hours of fishing than I have all summer? 
> We did manage a great hit on the carrots when the tide was pushing hard and we were well away from structure ...no spikies and the crays are not grouping up yet so we may enjoy another month of reasonable fishing ...but the dark times are coming!


Stingray, you not using those gold coloured swivels again are you lol

----------


## Wildman

A few nice wee snapper and a Terra out of Whanganui today. Had to go out 15km to find  clean water... Massive pod of dolphins hunting hard too. Very cool to see. 

Sent from my F5321 using Tapatalk

----------


## Micky Duck

my old man told us about trout doing that years ago...they put split ring and hook on the swivel.....

----------


## Gibo

> my old man told us about trout doing that years ago...they put split ring and hook on the swivel.....


Trout with razorblade teeth? Sheesh where is this?

----------


## stingray

> Stingray, you not using those gold coloured swivels again are you lol


No solid black this time ...sailfish were busting the surface chasing bait ...along side very large kawahi ..was epic but frustrating all at the same time!

----------


## cameronjackwhite

Awesome day out deep off Napier, filled up in an hour with puka, bass, trumpeter and Terra.

----------


## stingray

Smiles

----------


## stingray

Long line cluster fuck ...spikey dogs and ....this bloody thing

----------


## veitnamcam

Short set of the net Sunday got enough for tea.

Sent from my S60 using Tapatalk

----------


## Gibo

> Long line cluster fuck ...spikey dogs and ....this bloody thing
> Attachment 110095


What is that Stingers?

----------


## rugerman

Nice little flounders VC I would be happy with that for a short session. Actually I've caught less with a long session 


looks like the Lock Ness monsters' illegitimate love child  :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## stingray

> What is that Stingers?


Dirty great log / tree new longline back bone and 5 books wrapped round and through it ....knife please ...sigh cut cut cut

----------


## Gibo

Bugger

----------


## Nick-D

Epic dive for a late season freezer filler out white island. So fishy, had full bin after about half an hour and the rest of the time was spent spectating. Some very big (30kg+) kingies around too but safe from us this mission 

Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk

----------


## Rushy

Are they blue and pink Mao Mao (spelling)?

----------


## Dorkus

> Are they blue and pink Mao Mao (spelling)?


Correct  @Rushy. And spelling is spot on (which is unusual, most people online still manage to butcher a 3 letter word)

Aaand.... An invite would be nice next time @Nick-D  :Psmiley:

----------


## Gibo

> Correct  @Rushy. And spelling is spot on (which is unusual, most people online still manage to butcher a 3 letter word)
> 
> Aaand.... An invite would be nice next time @Nick-D


Butchered and lengthened  :Wink:

----------


## Nick-D

[QUOTE=Rushy;830481]Are they blue and pink Mao Mao (spelling)?[/QUOTE @Rushy yep, some of the most underrated eating fish in nz. Blue Mao Mao, especially when they get to this sort of size are crazy good. Very high fat content giving them a buttery flavour. The biggest Mao Mao caught was 1.6kg. Everything is huge out there.
 @Dorkus have you dived white before? Such an epic spot. Spent the rest of the dive searching for goldies, no luck although it's kinda hard hitting 20m in a screaming current

Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk

----------


## Dorkus

[QUOTE=Nick-D;830496]


> Are they blue and pink Mao Mao (spelling)?[/QUOTE @Rushy yep, some of the most underrated eating fish in nz. Blue Mao Mao, especially when they get to this sort of size are crazy good. Very high fat content giving them a buttery flavour. The biggest Mao Mao caught was 1.6kg. Everything is huge out there.
>  @Dorkus have you dived white before? Such an epic spot. Spent the rest of the dive searching for goldies, no luck although it's kinda hard hitting 20m in a screaming current
> 
> Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk


Nah never dived white, super keen to though. Kinda like the kings in terms of epicness I would imagine... Maybe slightly less epic if you have to go to 20+ for the goldies - I shot one from the surface last time I was at the kings.

----------


## Nick-D

[QUOTE=Dorkus;830499]


> Nah never dived white, super keen to though. Kinda like the kings in terms of epicness I would imagine... Maybe slightly less epic if you have to go to 20+ for the goldies - I shot one from the surface last time I was at the kings.


Yeah man. Not quite as good as the Kings I don't think but still pretty epic. I used to think pinkies were a rare treat until I dived white haha

Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk

----------


## rugerman

Those are some very nice looking blue mao mao. Great eating  :Have A Nice Day: 
I ate a few when I lived on the Barrier for a few months. Did feel a bit stink spearing them as they would follow me around when I was snorkelling, but if I didn't get anything else I would turn around and grab dinner.

----------


## veitnamcam

Do we get them down here or not quite temperate enough?.....I can only dive to the bottom if my moobs are above water when I am standing on it.

----------


## Rushy

> I can only dive to the bottom if my moobs are above water when I am standing on it.


Spare a thought for a former athlete that now has the water displacement capabilities of an ocean liner. If I were to dive head first into a pool these days I have good reason to believe that my pecker would not get wet before I reversed thrust and shot back out of the pool like a Polaris missile.

----------


## veitnamcam

> Spare a thought for a former athlete that now has the water displacement capabilities of an ocean liner. If I were to dive head first into a pool these days I have good reason to believe that my pecker would not get wet before I reversed thrust and shot back out of the pool like a Polaris missile.


Yes we both have a lot of hot air.

Sent from my S60 using Tapatalk

----------


## stingray

We get blue Mao Mao over summer tiny mouths proberbly spend hours chewing burley, whilst we feed the wee buggers ! Never seen anything of serious size 20 - 25 cms max!

----------


## Nick-D

> Those are some very nice looking blue mao mao. Great eating 
> I ate a few when I lived on the Barrier for a few months. Did feel a bit stink spearing them as they would follow me around when I was snorkelling, but if I didn't get anything else I would turn around and grab dinner.


Yeah the bigger ones are a bit more clued up, pretty selective, certainly no shortage of them out there. Pinkies are a good fish to hunt, they head deeper when you drop on them so you have to plan your drop properly to push them into the rocks. Even then you often end up down around 15-20m chasing them

----------


## rugerman

Yeah Stingy they do have pretty small mouths. I've caught them on a small Sabiki rig on the rod but speared most of them.
I'm surprised you get them that far south. I've never caught them around Auckland, only around the Barrier but that might just be a numbers game

----------


## veitnamcam

Out this arvo with a brand new re slung short net..... against my better judgement I set on a outgoing tide......a number of very short sets and net clearing untangling untill I found a spot that would work and promptly caught a Stingray and had to cut the bloody thing out of my brand new mesh!
Got my 20 but it was hard work.



Sent from my S60 using Tapatalk

----------


## 6x47

Quick session out off White yesterday. Generally hard work but these two made the bin look better. Bluenose was in 485m of water, thank god for the elec reels..

----------


## Smiddy

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Sarvo

> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You in the Sounds ??

----------


## Dorkus

> Out this arvo with a brand new re slung short net..... against my better judgement I set on a outgoing tide......a number of very short sets and net clearing untangling untill I found a spot that would work and promptly caught a Stingray and had to cut the bloody thing out of my brand new mesh!
> Got my 20 but it was hard work.
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my S60 using Tapatalk


Got your 20 what? Anchors?

----------


## veitnamcam

> Got your 20 what? Anchors?


Flounder of course!  
I thought that more picturesque than yet another photo of the bottom of the Dingy and flounder.

Sent from my S60 using Tapatalk

----------


## madjon_

Three hours at Delaware through the high for one Chinaman. :Oh Noes: 
No other shitfish.Bit lumpy coming in with a 4.1 tide running out.

----------


## Dorkus

I actually went fishing yesterday (I never go fishing)...

Caught about 78 snapper between 25 and 34cm which went back (boat min of 35). Ended the day with 10 snapper between 35-40cm, four big trevally (~50cm) and two good kahawai between 3 of us.

----------


## Smiddy

> You in the Sounds ??


I was over Easter but queen charlotte not your side 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## veitnamcam

> I actually went fishing yesterday (I never go fishing)...
> 
> Caught about 78 snapper between 25 and 34cm which went back (boat min of 35). Ended the day with 10 snapper between 35-40cm, four big trevally (~50cm) and two good kahawai between 3 of us.


Jeeze that's a lot of fish going back!

Sent from my S60 using Tapatalk

----------


## veitnamcam

Got @mikee away from shortland st for the evening....very short set for somewhere around 35-38 fat flounders...put a few back to get bigger.

Compulsory death pile for @Dorkus.


Sent from my S60 using Tapatalk

----------


## kukuwai

Took some little people out in the boat this morning. Very excited they were.



Lunch was very tasty 





Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk

----------


## veitnamcam

Nets every where sat morning so I don't expect good catches like this to last much longer.....The gurnard might get some pressure instead soon.



Sent from my S60 using Tapatalk

----------


## veitnamcam

A bit of weather puts most people off it would seem.



As expected with nets choking every channel yesterday my catch dropped considerably from 49 yesterday to 13 today.

Not that I am starving just an observation.








That is with a net half the legal maximum length BTW.

Sent from my S60 using Tapatalk

----------


## mikee

> A bit of weather puts most people off it would seem.
> 
> 
> 
> As expected with nets choking every channel yesterday my catch dropped considerably from 49 yesterday to 13 today.
> 
> Not that I am starving just an observation.
> 
> 
> ...


does the rain put the fish off as well as the punters??

----------


## veitnamcam

> does the rain put the fish off as well as the punters??


Yes it does but more when we have heavy falls on the plains and Richmond ranges and the Appleby river comes up,...it hasn't had a chance to rise yet.

Sent from my S60 using Tapatalk

----------


## kukuwai

> As expected with nets choking every channel yesterday my catch dropped considerably from 49 yesterday to 13 today.
> 
> 
> Sent from my S60 using Tapatalk


Interesting what you say about all the nets VC. Come over my side. Im yet to see a single other net 

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk

----------


## veitnamcam

> Interesting what you say about all the nets VC. Come over my side. Im yet to see a single other net 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


Yea interesting that is.
It's taken me the last 4-5 years to really learn the estuary on my side and how to fish it most effectively.....
Your side no doubt should be just as good but it is 20-30min drive instead of 3-5min and I'm not starving.

Sent from my S60 using Tapatalk

----------


## veitnamcam

Up at 3am to set the net and picked up at daybreak.
20 flounder and back in time to go to kids sports.



Sent from my S60 using Tapatalk

----------


## Nick-D

> Up at 3am to set the net and picked up at daybreak.
> 20 flounder and back in time to go to kids sports.
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my S60 using Tapatalk


You must eat a lot of flounder man. I'm jelly. Need to suss a couple of likely spots around here. Have speared them out over the sand of pap beach on my way to rabbit but never seen any in the harbour

Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk

----------


## veitnamcam

> You must eat a lot of flounder man. I'm jelly. Need to suss a couple of likely spots around here. Have speared them out over the sand of pap beach on my way to rabbit but never seen any in the harbour
> 
> Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk


Sometimes I keep a few but mostly I give them away to Freind's and family.
Not many people turn down a feed of fresh flounder.

Sent from my S60 using Tapatalk

----------


## Nick-D

> Sometimes I keep a few but mostly I give them away to Freind's and family.
> Not many people turn down a feed of fresh flounder.
> 
> Sent from my S60 using Tapatalk


Yeah man. Its up there for me as one of my favourite fish to eat

Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk

----------


## Sarvo

> Yeah man. Its up there for me as one of my favourite fish to eat
> 
> Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk


Long time since we here in inner Pelorus have had that luxury :-)
They allow a commercial operator to flog the Bejesus out of here with 200m nets x 6 of at a time

I personally do not have a net (we don't get on) but my 3 immediate neighbors do and one of which is a retired commercial fisherman who loves all fishing - they have all given up
10 -15 years ago you could always without fail get a feed of Flounder - now - maybe 3 or 4 sets to get 1 fish - if your lucky :-(

----------


## MB

Kingfish for sashimi  :Thumbsup:

----------


## veitnamcam

> Long time since we here in inner Pelorus have had that luxury :-)
> They allow a commercial operator to flog the Bejesus out of here with 200m nets x 6 of at a time
> 
> I personally do not have a net (we don't get on) but my 3 immediate neighbors do and one of which is a retired commercial fisherman who loves all fishing - they have all given up
> 10 -15 years ago you could always without fail get a feed of Flounder - now - maybe 3 or 4 sets to get 1 fish - if your lucky :-(


Just like the cod  :XD:

----------


## veitnamcam

> Kingfish for sashimi


And excellent Sashimi they make! my favorite way to eat them.

----------


## veitnamcam

Took a mate out this morning for a flounder and had a bit of a fail and only got 2 keepers!


Sent from my S60 using Tapatalk

----------


## Pengy

> Took a mate out this morning for a flounder and had a bit of a fail and only got 2 keepers!
> 
> 
> Sent from my S60 using Tapatalk


Bugger!

----------


## stingray



----------


## stingray

Got off work way early ..lawns or fishing ..got lucky fpund a boat man ...got more lucky a JD second of my lifetime ...


Nelson flat as okiwi ...north east and sloppy no carrot fishing or cray hunting .

----------


## madjon_

> Got off work way early ..lawns or fishing ..got lucky fpund a boat man ...got more lucky a JD second of my lifetime ...
> Attachment 111933
> 
> Nelson flat as okiwi ...north east and sloppy no carrot fishing or cray hunting .


You got the black dot :Thumbsup:

----------


## Gibo

Nice dory :Thumbsup: 
Git a snapper comp this weekend, weather is looking spot on snd there is plenty of fish about. Fingers crossed for s few big reds

----------


## Dorkus

Ducked out to my local last weekend.  10 min to ramp, 5 min on the water and 45 min in the water...

Can't complain. Might even try again soon. 

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk

----------


## Gibo

Funny small mouth on such a sizey snap?

----------


## Dorkus

It didn't seem to have an unusually small mouth in person,  maybe just angle of photo. You're right though,  it does look small.

----------


## Gibo

Not big on talking i guess  :Wink:

----------


## Pengy

> Not big on talking i guess


Male?

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk

----------


## Beaker

> It didn't seem to have an unusually small mouth in person,  maybe just angle of photo. You're right though,  it does look small.


Small mouths make other things look big....

----------


## Pengy

> Small mouths make other things look big....


I have hears that the same thing can be said of small hands

----------


## stingray

> Ducked out to my local last weekend.  10 min to ramp, 5 min on the water and 45 min in the water...
> 
> Can't complain. Might even try again soon. 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


Well done man ! Epic fish ! Nothing better than a spearo snapper !

----------


## Rushy

Jeez Stingray, is that spears snapper some code speak or what?  Nice fish by the way Dorkus, I’ll look to the letter box for a fillet.

----------


## Shearer

> Got off work way early ..lawns or fishing ..got lucky fpund a boat man ...got more lucky a JD second of my lifetime ...
> Attachment 111933
> 
> Nelson flat as okiwi ...north east and sloppy no carrot fishing or cray hunting .


What did you catch it on @stingray?

----------


## stingray

> What did you catch it on @stingray?


Large chunk of Kawahia...30 ft deep right up in the gut of Taipare bay ..this is the second one I've got in this bay ...not spot. Never seen one diving here in 20 years ..but here they are , along with some very solid terakhie ..when we got the JD we did live bait a small fish to no avail..as well as ...dear I say it set a soft bait drifting just off the bottom...small cod tore the soft bait to bits the spottie in question remained untouched

----------


## Pengy

> Large chunk of Kawahia...30 ft deep right up in the gut of Taipare bay ..this is the second one I've got in this bay ...not spot. Never seen one diving here in 20 years ..but here they are , along with some very solid terakhie ..when we got the JD we did live bait a small fish to no avail..as well as ...dear I say it set a soft bait drifting just off the bottom...small cod tore the soft bait to bits the spottie in question remained untouched


You ring me up and give me sh** for telling Da, then go and put the location on the internet.  :Wtfsmilie:  :Psmiley:

----------


## Beaker

80l of 91, quite a few hours, and 2 keeper snaps..(300'ish small ones....).... great day, but not judged on take home fish.


I did think that snapper in the supermarkets was expensive,  I now do not.....

----------


## Pengy

Probably cheaper to drag the waka over to Coromandel. Snapper are going off over there

----------


## Beaker

> Probably cheaper to drag the waka over to Coromandel. Snapper are going off over there


Might just do that, although the tow wagon does 22l per 100km, ....

Today was just a off day. Spoke with 2 other boats and one did the same and the other got 0.

Good day driving around, and not at work.

----------


## Pengy

Not at work is always a plus

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk

----------


## Pengy

Kuaotunu yesterday 

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk

----------


## Beaker

Nice!

----------


## stingray

> You ring me up and give me sh** for telling Da, then go and put the location on the internet.


If the folks can find the reef I'm fishing luck to them ...how ever Da will be there with his motly crew in tow.I would not be supprises if you got an invite you...informant! ....no harm no foul Tim! :Thumbsup:

----------


## Pengy

> Nice!


Not mine, obviously

----------


## Pengy

> If the folks can find the reef I'm fishing luck to them ...how ever Da will be there with his motly crew in tow.I would not be supprises if you got an invite you...informant! ....no harm no foul Tim!


You forgot to turn off the gps on camera mate. Everyone now has the spot x

----------


## mikee

> Might just do that, although the tow wagon does 22l per 100km, ....
> 
> Today was just a off day. Spoke with 2 other boats and one did the same and the other got 0.
> 
> Good day driving around, and not at work.


boat i was working on today got best fuel economy of .4nm per litre @ 25knts, flat tack was 41knts
twin 300hp outboards

----------


## Beaker

> boat i was working on today got best fuel economy of .4nm per litre @ 25knts, flat tack was 41knts
> twin 300hp outboards


Mine is best around 22-23knots, at around 20l per hour. So just under 1nm per liter. Flat rack 32 knots, and 55litres per hour....
That's a single 150hp merc,

----------


## LBD

> Mine is best around 22-23knots, at around 20l per hour. So just under 1nm per liter. Flat rack 32 knots, and 55litres per hour....
> That's a single 150hp merc,


Merc 150 3L 4 stroke?

I am just about to embark on a project, I have a 150 4stroke Merc at home and just bought the below to put in front of it...

Then it is after kingies out of Nelson... woohoo.

have not picked it up yet and Son in law is sending me photos of the Tuna Lures he bought today... :Grin:

----------


## Beaker

> Merc 150 3L 4 stroke?
> 
> I am just about to embark on a project, I have a 150 4stroke Merc at home and just bought the below to put in front of it...
> 
> Then it is after kingies out of Nelson... woohoo.
> 
> have not picked it up yet and Son in law is sending me photos of the Tuna Lures he bought today...


Yeah 4 stroke. 2018 new.
Goes alright.....  :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## LBD

> Yeah 4 stroke. 2018 new.
> Goes alright.....


They are good... mine is 2015 and has been great.... at the moment it has a jet unit and tiller steering and has only had fresh water use.... but luckily I still have the gear case.

Have you posted any photos of your boat... any idea how heavy it may be?...(To help with my fuel estimations) .... with a 10mm plate bottom, this one will not be a light weight boat... but then it now is a few hundred Kgs less than original without the inboard Chev.

----------


## Beaker

> They are good... mine is 2015 and has been great.... at the moment it has a jet unit and tiller steering and has only had fresh water use.... but luckily I still have the gear case.
> 
> Have you posted any photos of your boat... any idea how heavy it may be?...(To help with my fuel estimations) .... with a 10mm plate bottom, this one will not be a light weight boat... but then it now is a few hundred Kgs less than original without the inboard Chev.


Mines a FC620HT. About 2200kg all up on the trailer. That's with 180L fuel and 2 chilli bins, on board toilet, and half a fishing tackle shop,.....

----------


## LBD

> Mines a FC620HT. About 2200kg all up on the trailer. That's with 180L fuel and 2 chilli bins, on board toilet, and half a fishing tackle shop,.....


Nice!... And it is unlikely I will be as quite as heavy as that, so I will work using your fuel consumption figures to size my fuel tank.... cheers

----------


## kukuwai

Bit of different territory this morning just for a change 

Cold hands at low tide but no shortage of enthusiasm !!

 



Here's a tip for you fellas... over the years i have heard a few different theories on how to make the cockles spit out sand.

Truth is no amount of soaking will make them 'spit' !!   There is no sand on the inside of a cockle it all comes off the outside of the shell when you cook it.

Best method is...rub them vigorously in a sink for a while under running water.

 

You should be able to get them pretty clean before steaming them open.



RESULT...Bloody tasty 

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk

----------


## Tahr

Father & son rod time off Foxton last Friday.





22 odd Gurns and 3 snaps. Plus few Kawhai and a mullet.

Threw back about 40 spiny dogs and other sharks.

----------


## ROKTOY

> Bit of different territory this morning just for a change 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RESULT...Bloody tasty 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


So unfair posting those sort of pictures right on lunch time, 
that looks a good haul too.

----------


## Shearer

Spent a few hours catching piper in the Tauranga harbor this afternoon. I hear there are a few kingies about too @Gibo?

----------


## Gibo

Yeah mate, sling one of them out live

----------


## Shearer

> Yeah mate, sling one of them out live


Back to the mainland tomorrow morning. Next time maybe.

----------


## Dorkus

Ducked out for a quick arvo dive on Sunday.  Some prick was anchored up in my spot so I carried on out to the Hen. Vis was beautiful and water was warm.  Managed a snapper on my first dive and a cray on the second. 

Ended up spending 2hrs in the water,  3hr round trip. Managed to bring home a good feed but nothing big around. 

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk

----------


## veitnamcam

> Ducked out for a quick arvo dive on Sunday.  Some prick was anchored up in my spot so I carried on out to the Hen. Vis was beautiful and water was warm.  Managed a snapper on my first dive and a cray on the second. 
> 
> Ended up spending 2hrs in the water,  3hr round trip. Managed to bring home a good feed but nothing big around. 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


You do well spearing the snaps! How deep are you diving generally?

----------


## Dorkus

> You do well spearing the snaps! How deep are you diving generally?


I wrote a big long reply but my browser stalled and lost it. Here is the abridged version...

These guys (as with most snapper I shoot) were in less than 10m of water. How deep I dive depends on the target species and methods of the day. For snapper, in shallow with lots of good guts and boulders is the best option - Ideal scenario is 0-10m deep with sun behind and current in face. If burleying, access to deep water and a bit of current is a must, as is a concealed approach.

If targeting weedline fish (tarakihi, john dory, boarfish etc.) then where the weed meets sand in 15-18m is a good depth. I can do that all day... I can work a 25m weed edge but it is hard work and has to be fishy with good vis to be worth the effort. 

In the tropics it is not uncommon to do 30m+ when hunting reef species and pelagics (dogtooth tuna mainly) but you can get by in shallower depending on how much fishing pressure there is. 

My deepest freedive (purely in pursuit of depth, not for spearfishing) is 55m, but due to the nature of spearfishing you need to build in a considerable safety margin. Also please note I don't do anything over about 15m without a competent buddy watching my back (15m is very conservative for me but please work to your own numbers as what is safe for me will likely kill someone else). Shallow water blackout is a dangerous phenomenon which kills spearos regularly.

----------


## veitnamcam

> I wrote a big long reply but my browser stalled and lost it. Here is the abridged version...
> 
> These guys (as with most snapper I shoot) were in less than 10m of water. How deep I dive depends on the target species and methods of the day. For snapper, in shallow with lots of good guts and boulders is the best option - Ideal scenario is 0-10m deep with sun behind and current in face. If burleying, access to deep water and a bit of current is a must, as is a concealed approach.
> 
> If targeting weedline fish (tarakihi, john dory, boarfish etc.) then where the weed meets sand in 15-18m is a good depth. I can do that all day... I can work a 25m weed edge but it is hard work and has to be fishy with good vis to be worth the effort. 
> 
> In the tropics it is not uncommon to do 30m+ when hunting reef species and pelagics (dogtooth tuna mainly) but you can get by in shallower depending on how much fishing pressure there is. 
> 
> My deepest freedive (purely in pursuit of depth, not for spearfishing) is 55m, but due to the nature of spearfishing you need to build in a considerable safety margin. Also please note I don't do anything over about 15m without a competent buddy watching my back (15m is very conservative for me but please work to your own numbers as what is safe for me will likely kill someone else). Shallow water blackout is a dangerous phenomenon which kills spearos regularly.


That's awesome! Personally I'd struggle to swim 10m on the surface while holding my breath.

Sent from my S60 using Tapatalk

----------


## kukuwai

> I wrote a big long reply but my browser stalled and lost it. Here is the abridged version...
> 
> These guys (as with most snapper I shoot) were in less than 10m of water. How deep I dive depends on the target species and methods of the day. For snapper, in shallow with lots of good guts and boulders is the best option - Ideal scenario is 0-10m deep with sun behind and current in face. If burleying, access to deep water and a bit of current is a must, as is a concealed approach.
> 
> If targeting weedline fish (tarakihi, john dory, boarfish etc.) then where the weed meets sand in 15-18m is a good depth. I can do that all day... I can work a 25m weed edge but it is hard work and has to be fishy with good vis to be worth the effort. 
> 
> In the tropics it is not uncommon to do 30m+ when hunting reef species and pelagics (dogtooth tuna mainly) but you can get by in shallower depending on how much fishing pressure there is. 
> 
> My deepest freedive (purely in pursuit of depth, not for spearfishing) is 55m, but due to the nature of spearfishing you need to build in a considerable safety margin. Also please note I don't do anything over about 15m without a competent buddy watching my back (15m is very conservative for me but please work to your own numbers as what is safe for me will likely kill someone else). Shallow water blackout is a dangerous phenomenon which kills spearos regularly.


I agree with VC....Awesome!! 

Maybe you could start a spearos thread on here. 

I for one (and im sure many others) would be super keen on reading about peoples  experiences, stories, missions etc. 

What is 'tight lines' to a spearo... wishing you 'solid hits'

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk

----------


## veitnamcam

Lots of rain over the last week and a bit of snow and the estuary is very fresh!
So of course river flounder!.



What a cold barstard wind there was tonight.... serves me right for T-Shirt and Polar fleece with no windproof layer....been spoilt with the mild weather the last couple of months.

Sent from my S60 using Tapatalk

----------


## veitnamcam

Icey cold this morning.... lots of weed leaves and plastic in the net.
Average size quite a bit smaller now than the big fellas I was getting a month or two ago but got another 13.



Sent from my S60 using Tapatalk

----------


## rugerman

Cold as a witches tit here this morning.
Go the mighty flounder mutt  :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## MB

Fishing was too good yesterday morning. Launched at 0630, fishing by 0700. First three drops with inchiku resulted in three good snapper, maybe 10lb, then a 40cm fish came aboard. Caught in 50 metres and blown, so in the chilly bin they went. Stopped snapper fishing as anything further would have been surplus. Had a jig for kingfish, no takers. Packed up at 0830, back at ramp by 0900. Hate winter, but can't complain about the fishing!

----------


## BeeMan

Couple pb from up North last month, yahoo   :Pacman:     :Cool:

----------


## MB

Chasing the big ones again today...

----------


## Rushy

Woohoo.  Who among us does not have fond memories of fishing from a wharf?

----------


## Beaker

> Chasing the big ones again today...


More people should be doing this with kids!!
(And admit it, I bet you had fun to!  :Have A Nice Day:  )

Well done.

----------


## Walker

Was at a Matariki event with partner and chatting about firearms law to a guy I know and the local green party 'person' butted in and commented that once they had the guns they were going to push for all boat registration and fishing licenses same as the trout system.

Was nice to take my daughter fishing when she was younger.

----------


## Rushy

Walker if I could rewind time I would do it and then encourage you to go back and smack the tree hugging plonker.

----------


## Nick-D

> Was at a Matariki event with partner and chatting about firearms law to a guy I know and the local green party 'person' butted in and commented that once they had the guns they were going to push for all boat registration and fishing licenses same as the trout system.
> 
> Was nice to take my daughter fishing when she was younger.


Sounds about par for the course with our government. Axe the policy that would provide serious benefits to the fishery (on board cameras) and focus on the soft target, Joe average out feeding his family.

Although tbh after some of the close calls I've had in/on the water some sort of boating license wouldn't be a terrible thing. I swear like 50% of boaties don't have a fucking clue about how to safely and effectively operate a watercraft

Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk

----------


## veitnamcam

> Sounds about par for the course with our government. Axe the policy that would provide serious benefits to the fishery (on board cameras) and focus on the soft target, Joe average out feeding his family.
> 
> Although tbh after some of the close calls I've had in/on the water some sort of boating license wouldn't be a terrible thing.* I swear like 50% of boaties don't have a fucking clue about how to safely and effectively operate a watercraft*
> 
> Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk


Here its like 80% over the months of December and January.

----------


## Beaker

Boys rock fishing trip this weekend coming, and today the weather was great, so the boss said we'd better go get some bait for the weekend...  :Have A Nice Day: 



Huge schools of kawaii everywhere. 
Didnt have much luck on the snaps though, but didnt really try to hard.

----------


## MB

> (And admit it, I bet you had fun to!  )


I did, and it's embarrassing getting more excited than a 4 year old when a bite finally happens!

----------


## stingray

Tough day at Kaikoura today , frosty road conditions saw a jack knifed semi on the Kaikoura highway , all the turf north way mud brown / milky ..heading south after the hold up ..didn't see much improvement..out of South Bay in VC's dive boat got out and up th coast vis was shit and any decent cracks I managed to bomb into were empty! Saw more Kina than I have ever before. 

Will leave this coast for the spring and the return of the blue water ...was a test run for the dive boat which worked out very well so not a complete loss , and always a day away getting wet , wetting lines and traveling has a magic happiness of it own!

----------


## Wildman

> Tough day at Kaikoura today , frosty road conditions saw a jack knifed semi on the Kaikoura highway , all the turf north way mud brown / milky ..heading south after the hold up ..didn't see much improvement..out of South Bay in VC's dive boat got out and up th coast vis was shit and any decent cracks I managed to bomb into were empty! Saw more Kina than I have ever before. 
> 
> Will leave this coast for the spring and the return of the blue water ...was a test run for the dive boat which worked out very well so not a complete loss , and always a day away getting wet , wetting lines and traveling has a magic happiness of it own!


Is this a new dive boat?

----------


## veitnamcam

> Tough day at Kaikoura today , frosty road conditions saw a jack knifed semi on the Kaikoura highway , all the turf north way mud brown / milky ..heading south after the hold up ..didn't see much improvement..out of South Bay in VC's dive boat got out and up th coast vis was shit and any decent cracks I managed to bomb into were empty! Saw more Kina than I have ever before. 
> 
> Will leave this coast for the spring and the return of the blue water ...was a test run for the dive boat which worked out very well so not a complete loss , and always a day away getting wet , wetting lines and traveling has a magic happiness of it own!


Yea always good to get away shame about the viz.
One of these days I will get to fire my speargun  :ORLY: 





> Is this a new dive boat?


Na we took Tinny Punt with the idea being we could carry it down a beach and dive less dived turf.
Still needs more horsepower but it did the job.

----------


## deer243

Heaps of gurnard out in the bay of delaware. My mate has been picking up 10-18 good ones with a few kahawai last few trips in short order.

----------


## veitnamcam

13 fat flounder this morning mostly good size. 
More river flounder than yellowbelly.

Sent from my S60 using Tapatalk

----------


## veitnamcam

Out with Dad and they boy this morning.
Dad was up to his old tricks of tangling up with anything and everything possible to tangle with Despite that the boy managed to land some good gurnard.

A long long we had set resulted in one gurnard 22 spiky dogs and 2 Chinamen 

Tried what used to be a good winter terikihi spot but just got undersized cod.

Home with a few feeds of carrots just as the wind got up.

Sent from my S60 using Tapatalk

----------


## screamO

Went up the island yesterday, tried my normal gunard spot, nothing but sharks.....hauled some of the best cod I've seen for ten + years and some good paua. Talked to some guys fishing in Port Hardy that caught some great snapper but all on those bottom ship things. We tried with bait but that didnt work....all in all a bloody good day out.

----------


## Shearer

> Went up the island yesterday, tried my normal gunard spot, nothing but sharks.....hauled some of the best cod I've seen for ten + years and some good paua. Talked to some guys fishing in Port Hardy that *caught some great snapper but all on those bottom ship things. We tried with bait but that didnt work.*...all in all a bloody good day out.


 @stingray :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## Beaker

Great day on the water. And Clay's off the back for a bit....
For a foreiner and gun virgin. He loved it. However, these under and over things aren't as nice to shoot as a versamax ( now illegal.....)......





Fishing was tough.....

----------


## R93

Why is your versamax illegal?

Mine is all compliant. Removed the extension, replaced mag spring and now holds 4+1 3" shells. 

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk

----------


## Beaker

> Why is your versamax illegal?
> 
> Mine is all compliant. Removed the extension, replaced mag spring and now holds 4+1 3" shells. 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


Because I haven't done this yet.....  :Have A Nice Day: 

And being law abiding, I grabbed the the other shotgun. I am now speeding up fixing the versamax. 


Now just to find fish......

----------


## R93

> Because I haven't done this yet..... 
> 
> And being law abiding, I grabbed the the other shotgun. I am now speeding up fixing the versamax. 
> 
> 
> Now just to find fish......


Oh. I was worried you were going to hand it in. 

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk

----------


## stingray

Bugger you've heard! Yip they are killing fish on lures up at Stephens ...seen photos of some very very solid fish ...heard they were caught on Jerk baits  :Psmiley:  not sure if that was the name of the lure or the fisherman?



Yes I'm jealous , we are in the middle of shark city..no scallops and a feeling of gloom ...hope the fishery can handle the pressure it's getting!

----------


## Beaker

> Oh. I was worried you were going to hand it in. 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


I took off the extension, and thought I would just swap the end caps, cut the spring...... but no, different threads... barstads .....

Does anyone have a standard versa Max Mag end cap for sale?  :Have A Nice Day: 

Also GPS coordinates for 40 to 50 cm snapper around Auckland  :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## R93

I had to buy another end cap. Should have told you.
Was 40 bucks before the bird season opened. 

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk

----------


## veitnamcam

> Also GPS coordinates for 40 to 50 cm snapper around Auckland


Arnt they like absolutely everywhere up there?

All the fishing shows talk of snapper moving into the shallows in winter so thats where I would be looking. Funny tho how our snapper down here do the complete opposite and head deep for winter.

Sent from my S60 using Tapatalk

----------


## Gibo

> Arnt they like absolutely everywhere up there?
> 
> All the fishing shows talk of snapper moving into the shallows in winter so thats where I would be looking. Funny tho how our snapper down here do the complete opposite and head deep for winter.
> 
> Sent from my S60 using Tapatalk


A lot of ours do too, in the Bay anyway.

----------


## Beaker

> Arnt they like absolutely everywhere up there?
> 
> All the fishing shows talk of snapper moving into the shallows in winter so thats where I would be looking. Funny tho how our snapper down here do the complete opposite and head deep for winter.
> 
> Sent from my S60 using Tapatalk


Yesterday, there would have been 200 plus boats fishing that we saw. Both in close and out a bit (we did a few miles...), but didnt see many pulling in fish. Spoke to 3 and they all said fishing was hard. Skip back 3 months and you only needed 1-2 hours and keeping 40-45cm ones.

Have been told 30-40m mark is where they are. Who knows, I think everyone has a opinion and they are all correct on certain days  :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## Blisters

yeah heaps of boats out yesterday heaps fishing in odd places.... find structure or tight contour lines and the snapper will be there fish the last 2 hours of an out going tide and you'll have no problems.. new boat went good too the new Suzuki 30hp goes real hard !

----------


## Beaker

> Attachment 114934Attachment 114935 yeah heaps of boats out yesterday heaps fishing in odd places.... find structure or tight contour lines and the snapper will be there fish the last 2 hours of an out going tide and you'll have no problems.. new boat went good too the new Suzuki 30hp goes real hard !


Show off prick!  :Have A Nice Day: 

I had a sw420 with a 50HP Merc, went like a cut cat. Good boats.

----------


## Gapped axe

last day of the Trout season and no fish

----------


## Rushy

You may not be catching any but I cannot believe that there arent any there.

----------


## veitnamcam

Thats a bugger GA.
Still better than working tho I bet.

----------


## veitnamcam

Got out yesterday to give the new old 15hp a run and tune after some clean up and fix up work on it during the week. Immediately after start one of the plugs died so I shot home and got some more plugs and swapped them out....should have got new plugs but hadn't quite got there yet.
Went and set in a completely new area in order to give the motor a decent run with fresh fuel and get it tuned.


Flounder dog was suspicious and pointing to another channel but alas I thought I knew better and set in this one.



I was rewarded with a net full of weed and barstard rock oyster shells and one river flounder.



At least the motor was a success, once idle and idle mix was sorted she starts and runs like a clock.... pretty good for a 38y old motor.



Sent from my S60 using Tapatalk

----------


## Danny

> Got out yesterday to give the new old 15hp a run and tune after some clean up and fix up work on it during the week. Immediately after start one of the plugs died so I shot home and got some more plugs and swapped them out....should have got new plugs but hadn't quite got there yet.
> Went and set in a completely new area in order to give the motor a decent run with fresh fuel and get it tuned.
> 
> 
> Flounder dog was suspicious and pointing to another channel but alas I thought I knew better and set in this one.
> 
> 
> 
> I was rewarded with a net full of weed and barstard rock oyster shells and one river flounder.
> ...


Im down later in the year, your taking me floundering...pleaseLovely spot you got there, paradise. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## veitnamcam

Surething, tho by October I am usually trying to catch the early snapper.

----------


## veitnamcam

Wee after work mission back in my "good" spot.....bad weather lately has stirred up a lot of weed/leaves/sticks/plastic but somehow I still managed to get 8 in that mess of a net.



Sent from my S60 using Tapatalk

----------


## veitnamcam

Interestingly perhaps the plastic I catch is very rarely a recently banned "single use bag" with handles, most common is food wrappers, pie wrappers, chocolate bar wrappers, plastic wrappers off of bottles and occasionally a bottle.

----------


## veitnamcam

Out in the pouring rain and dark this morning to catch up with @stingray and give the frypan a run. Over the last hill into the bay the rain eased back from torrential to look light and I breathed a sigh of relief.
Running a bit late due to the weather for once Joe was waiting for me instead of the other way round.
Out with into a rolly sea I wanted to try target gurnard....that was a dismal failure but we got our limit of 2 blue cod each in no time so we buggered off to try catch something else and Joe succeeded!.


We tried a few different spots here and there and just could not get away from undersize cod so headed closer to home and Joes carrot patch.
It was busy fishing with sharks ,cod both legal and undersized, gurnard and big fat kahawai.

Weather was quite nice by now but we had a good catch and it was time to head home.



Sent from my S60 using Tapatalk

----------


## stingray

Great day out with VC.. we were hunting winter terakie ...along the edges of reefs . Tried a lot of foul ground a lot of good turf for cray hunting marked. ..weather eased as the day ran through ...very fishy day ..myself landing a wareho? First ever, in the same place VC got a fat wee brim ( undersized snapper) mid winter 13 degrees water temp ...very fishy ..we ran onto a handy bay hooked small carrots and spinies ..up the coast ..slack water to a out going tide ...I caught double headers of spinies and bloody VC hooked up on double headers of carrots ..then a few solid 3-4 ft grey boys .. fat as kawahia up and down the coast kept a couple for smoker ...carrot patch ran dry checked the burley to find some barstard had chewed the top out of it .. rope wooden stopper the lot ...4 th trip out and mangled ...not ideal! 

After at least 5 inchs of ran supprised to have fishing this good? Water cleaner than expected ...diving next weekend a possibility!

----------


## MB

What is that? Blue warehou? I thought I knew my fish, but had to look that one up.

----------


## veitnamcam

> What is that? Blue warehou? I thought I knew my fish, but had to look that one up.


Pretty sure it was a Blue.....definitely didnt eat like a white.

----------


## stingray

What a weekend ....down Okiwi Friday night ...up well not quite VC o'clock and out down the coast great weather window so past all our usasual haunts ..flat arse with a lazy swell ..boat maxed out 4 souls and 3 dive sets ...and extra fuel...had some intel on a hot spot ..got there ...hooked into some very solid cod ..none of the promised fish so went out wide ..50 meters no tide and sharks so went fitter down to 100 meters ..bit of current and bigger sharks ...boats all doing the same moving and searching for fish and a bite ...so fuck it back to 1st spot to pick up last couple of cod ...got there and Keeley my lass is getting weird bites but not hooking up...VC the cunning soul drops her rig back to a 3/0 hook and she's in ...terakhie ...and small to keeper brim..so a re rig by the crew and down with the burley..a solid couple hours of fishing on light gear saw smiles all round ...burley ran out and so did the tide and the bite ...ran home with a following swell saw us filleting and cleaning into the dark. 

Smashed a feed of fresh as fish and watched the footy on poor man tv ...Sunday saw me with beer belly and cautious farts so VC took my lad out for a dive ...they hit my lads faviuorte free dive rock bagged a couple , then tanked up and VC dropped Blake on a new crack ...smiles all round as he picked up a couple of small bucks on the outside of a loaded up cave ..home cleaned up and away home . 

Wicked weekend great company laughter bullshit and fishing ..how good a life we live. Thanks VC for keeping the young bloke safe and your efforts in the kitchen and on the boat . Cheers Joe

----------


## veitnamcam

> Wicked weekend great company laughter bullshit and fishing ..how good a life we live. Thanks VC for keeping the young bloke safe and your efforts in the kitchen and on the boat . Cheers Joe


A cracker weekend thanks Joe always good to get down there and always good to try new turf.




Im glad we didn't put another burly down!




This morning.





Sent from my S60 using Tapatalk

----------


## BeeMan

.. F....k the possums I'm going fishing, jealous of your guys bin. Love Tarakihi. Well done fullas.  :Sick:

----------


## larry K. Barown

owo

----------


## larry K. Barown

thanks

----------


## Munsey

You need a medal Cam for being able spend weekend fishing with Stingray whilst on dry July . Better men would have failed

----------


## veitnamcam

> You need a medal Cam for being able spend weekend fishing with Stingray whilst on dry July . Better men would have failed


It wasnt bloody easy I can tell you!

----------


## Cobb

Thanks VC for sharing the photos. Good to see a few flounder around over the winter months. I have caught a few flounder around those parts  :Thumbsup:

----------


## veitnamcam

Headed out this arvo and put a little net out....it was glassy but I was fairly sure I would get a wet arse on pick up.



Only got 2 both river flounder or "blacks" sure sign it is both too cold and too much fresh water in the estuary for good catches of the yellowbelly and green backs.



And yes I got a wet arse.....I think of the irony everytime I am washing a boat in the pissing rain 

Sent from my S60 using Tapatalk

----------


## veitnamcam

Spot available in the boat tomorrow,target gurnard/pannie/terry? Gentleman hours to get out of Delaware on the tide.... @madjon_ ?

----------


## Pengy

> Spot available in the boat tomorrow,target gurnard/pannie/terry? Gentleman hours to get out of Delaware on the tide.... @madjon_ ?



SORRY  :Sad:

----------


## veitnamcam

> SORRY


All good bro I will drop you off some fish....how many spiky dogs do you want?

----------


## Pengy

Yeah nah....PILCHARDS

----------


## veitnamcam

A nice wee fish with my Son today, weather was good with just a big lazy swell putting some surf up on the bar and rocks.
Picked a spot and deployed the salmon burly,Son had caught 5 or 6 fish before I could even get my gear rigged and in the water..."right its time you took your own bloody fish off!"
Lots of small kahawai, blue cod and a small snap....we soon had our limit of 4 good sized blue cod and moved off to avoid catching anymore and target gurnard which was a bit slower fishing as the tide slowed off but we ended up with a few good feeds and home early.

----------


## Benj

Nice! Is that launching from Maori pa rd? Any tips for heading out from there or is it pretty straightforward?

----------


## veitnamcam

> Nice! Is that launching from Maori pa rd? Any tips for heading out from there or is it pretty straightforward?


Yep....follow everyone elses wheel marks to minimize damage to the estuary.

Launching and retrieving is best done at or near low tide and full tide....in the middle requires getting your vehicle in the water.

Once in the channel getting in and out is impossible at the bottom of big tides.

On small tides (yesterday was a 1.4m low) you can get out on the bottom of tide just and launch into the channel for about 1.5hours each side.
On big tides you need to be at least two hours after low to get back in...2.5 is better.
Be wary of big tides and a northerly swell if you will be coming back in on a outgoing tide, it stands up really nasty with the current running out over the bar.

Best to head out just after low tide in daylight the first time to learn the channel.
Happy to meet up and lead you out.

----------


## Benj

Awesome info thanks very much for that and the offer to lead me out. I will be in touch!

----------


## Blisters

epic day out, waited till today so everyone would be back at work and I had the whole firth to myself. could have taken as much as i wanted just took home these beauts

----------


## veitnamcam

Wanted to take Dad for a proper fish today but he wasn't keen on a big mission.
 So instead I put the net out and he came along for a ride to pick it up.
5 flounder and surprisingly little weed and rubbish.

Sent from my S60 using Tapatalk

----------


## BeeMan

Boy its been awhile, like 3 months. But yep, doing it again and feels sooo good smells sooo good, beats the smell of possums. :Thumbsup:

----------


## jakewire

@veitnamcam
Hey that middle picture  a few posts back 2047
What is that?
And, how big?

----------


## veitnamcam

> @veitnamcam
> Hey that middle picture  a few posts back 2047
> What is that?
> And, how big?


I am no expert but I think it is a hectors (spelling?) dolphin.
About 2/3rds the size of the "normal" dolphin.

----------


## jakewire

Ta.

----------


## veitnamcam

> Boy its been awhile, like 3 months. But yep, doing it again and feels sooo good smells sooo good, beats the smell of possums. Attachment 119537


Good snap on the left :Thumbsup: .....12-15 pound?

----------


## MB



----------


## Gibo

Fat!!

----------


## stingray

Look at size of those bloody teeth!

----------


## veitnamcam

> 


Nice snap

I take it they are not scrounging a feed of shellfish/crabs/kina much up there with teeth like that?
Any decent snapper I have caught or seen in my region the teeth are all worn down to nubs.

Sent from my S60 using Tapatalk

----------


## Chur Bay

> epic day out, waited till today so everyone would be back at work and I had the whole firth to myself. could have taken as much as i wanted just took home these beauts Attachment 119062Attachment 119063Attachment 119064


Nice work. How do you fish those jigs? Drifting, dropping and retrieving?

----------


## MB

> I take it they are not scrounging a feed of shellfish/crabs/kina much up there with teeth like that?
> Any decent snapper I have caught or seen in my region the teeth are all worn down to nubs.


It's variable from fish to fish. I can't see any pattern based on geography or time of year. The fish in the photo was a predator, it followed the jig up from the sea bed at 50 metres and nailed it at 30 metres. I was watching it on the fishfinder!

----------


## Gibo

I reckon its just a young fat fish. He will be into the shellfish no doubt, just hasnt been doing it long enough to damage the points  :Grin: 

And the reason I say young is that the pecs are still quite short

----------


## Gibo

Its shit out here!! See yas Sunday

----------


## MSL

> Its shit out here!! See yas Sunday
> Attachment 120426


Looks shit

----------


## Rushy

> Its shit out here!! See yas Sunday
> Attachment 120426


Hook in to Whangamata and give the locals shit Gibo.

----------


## veitnamcam

Took Dad out for a fish yesterday in my boat prospecting for a snapper,its still too early yet up this end of the bay but had to have a look.
Dropped a longline in 16m and 33m.
Cod fished in the same spot as last time with the boy.....same same the passenger side of the boat caught most of the fish and we must have cleaned out the big ones last time as we struggled to get 3 decent ones and moved off to check lines.
16m a couple of really good sized gurnard one cod eaten in half and 5 or 6 spiky dogs.
33m , one gurnard eaten, one sand shark,23 spiky dogs  I know the snapper are there....maybe not in numbers yet but when the sharks are so numerous and hard on the feed there is no chance for a snapper to get your bait.
Gurnard fished but was really hard going.....no tide to take out burly and no wind at all to drift. Literally a 2 ounce sinker on the line ankored the boat.
We got a feed for the family each but was slow going.....totally forgot to take any pictures.


Today got the other boat out and put the net out.







Sent from my S60 using Tapatalk

----------


## stingray

Well we went down as far as bottle point , bait schools on the sounder  on the way down , dolphins and birds killing a shoal...couldn't get the old man to to stop for a Jig .....Farrrk ...down to brim , terakhei mark ..sounder was showing fish, rigged small hooks two terakhie then big fat blue cod ...way off the structure 

headed over to bottle point , dropped on a bait school ...coutta , snakes and southern sail fish ..moved more bait more of the same..up the coast to a carrot patch huge spikies ..biggest went 5 ft long along with a handful of carrots ...

Wonderful weather wonderful company ....the fishing will come ...I hope my catching comes along with it ...managed shit fish all day...plus an empty tackle box as the snakes took great care of all of my shiny stuff!

----------


## veitnamcam

> Well we went down as far as bottle point , bait schools on the sounder  on the way down , dolphins and birds killing a shoal...couldn't get the old man to to stop for a Jig .....Farrrk ...down to brim , terakhei mark ..sounder was showing fish, rigged small hooks two terakhie then big fat blue cod ...way off the structure 
> 
> headed over to bottle point , dropped on a bait school ...coutta , snakes and southern sail fish ..moved more bait more of the same..up the coast to a carrot patch huge spikies ..biggest went 5 ft long along with a handful of carrots ...
> 
> Wonderful weather wonderful company ....the fishing will come ...I hope my catching comes along with it ...managed shit fish all day...plus an empty tackle box as the snakes took great care of all of my shiny stuff!


Soon mate soon.....I am going to need a driver....

----------


## Shearer

> Well we went down as far as bottle point , bait schools on the sounder  on the way down , dolphins and birds killing a shoal..*.couldn't get the old man to to stop for a Jig* .....Farrrk ...down to brim , terakhei mark ..sounder was showing fish, rigged small hooks two terakhie then big fat blue cod ...way off the structure 
> 
> headed over to bottle point , dropped on a bait school ...coutta , snakes and southern sail fish ..moved more bait more of the same..up the coast to a carrot patch huge spikies ..biggest went 5 ft long along with a handful of carrots ...
> 
> Wonderful weather wonderful company ....the fishing will come ...I hope my catching comes along with it ...managed shit fish all day...plus an empty tackle box as the snakes took great care of all of my shiny stuff!


Don't believe I just read that :Grin:

----------


## Sideshow

Hey @MB can’t see your pics :Oh Noes:  could you please post them again cheers :Thumbsup:

----------


## stingray

> Soon mate soon.....I am going to need a driver....


I'm in ...great driver ..not a bad diver as well

----------


## veitnamcam

> I'm in ...great driver ..not a bad diver as well


ok driver,great diver  :Thumbsup:

----------


## stingray

> Don't believe I just read that


Piss off @Shearer kingfish jigging only ....ok truth be told , I tried softbaits , jigs , bait , stupid floppy things ...I hate fishing ...I'm into catching ....worse I don't / really do ....enjoy watching amatures slaying whilst a talented experinced fisho like myself gets nada ...everyone smiling , but me ! Then they put the hurt on..."we will stop fishing so you can get a couple" ....ohhh you barstards!

----------


## Shearer

> Piss off @Shearer kingfish jigging only ....ok truth be told , I tried softbaits , jigs , bait , stupid floppy things ...I hate fishing ...I'm into catching ....worse I don't / really do ....enjoy watching amatures slaying whilst a talented experinced fisho like myself gets nada ...everyone smiling , but me ! Then they put the hurt on..."we will stop fishing so you can get a couple" ....ohhh you barstards!


 :Grin:  :Grin:  :Grin: 
Bloody classic mate. You're a legend.
Come summer (forum trip?) I will challenge you to a trophy spotty competition :Thumbsup:  (can be caught on bait or jigs)

----------


## Beaker

> Piss off @Shearer kingfish jigging only ....ok truth be told , I tried softbaits , jigs , bait , stupid floppy things ...I hate fishing ...I'm into catching ....worse I don't / really do ....enjoy watching amatures slaying whilst a talented experinced fisho like myself gets nada ...everyone smiling , but me ! Then they put the hurt on..."we will stop fishing so you can get a couple" ....ohhh you barstards!


And it gets worse, when you own the boat and drive it - and the Fisher folk then say this to you...... 

And they still out catch you.... (is this the I hait thread?!  :Have A Nice Day: )

----------


## MB

> Hey @MB can’t see your pics could you please post them again cheers


Sorry, a bit of photo reorganisation. Here's the missing photos, plus a few from yesterday.

----------


## veitnamcam

> Sorry, a bit of photo reorganisation. Here's the missing photos, plus a few from yesterday.


Alright I will ask.

WTF is that mutant looking cray/crab thing?

----------


## kiwijames

> Alright I will ask.
> 
> WTF is that mutant looking cray/crab thing?


Spanish lobster. Good size one too.

----------


## veitnamcam

> Spanish lobster. Good size one too.


Will google that....have to know why its tail is on its face!

Sent from my S60 using Tapatalk

----------


## kiwijames

> Will google that....have to know why its tail is on its face!
> 
> Sent from my S60 using Tapatalk


They're dopey things. Typically on the underside of rocks. Supposedly they can't be taken out of the water or they go blind, or so I've been told. Caught a few and they're no better eating than spinys but smaller. If I saw them again I've just passed.

----------


## veitnamcam

They are on there way.



Net caught but encouraging.

Might take the kids for a rod fish tomorrow if the weather plays ball.

Sent from my S60 using Tapatalk

----------


## veitnamcam

Took kids out for a couple of hours today. Was a late start but the weather was nice.
Kids got some good kahawai and some stonking big gurnard.


Sent from my S60 using Tapatalk

----------


## stingray

That's some solid kawahi!

----------


## Rushy

> That's some solid kawahi!


WTF?  Bro it’s Kahawai

----------


## deer243

> WTF?  Bro it’s Kahawai


Nothing wrong with those, under rated fish. Great bait and those good ones are good eating . Mates wife used to use them for fish bites before the main course of snapper etc,
 always had  some nice spice with them. They tasted better than the main course quite often depending how she did them.

----------


## Rushy

> Nothing wrong with those, under rated fish. Great bait and those good ones are good eating . Mates wife used to use them for fish bites before the main course of snapper etc,
>  always had  some nice spice with them. They tasted better than the main course quite often depending how she did them.


Yeh I know.  I like them better than snapper.  I was giving Stingray shit for his spelling.

----------


## stingray

Righto will do better @Rushy ..but I can spell kingi, the season begins...ohh hell yes how good

----------


## Shearer

> Righto will do better @Rushy ..but I can spell kingi, the season begins...ohh hell yes how good
> Attachment 121448


Awesome. Will done mate. They are great fun eh.
What sort of bait did you use? :Grin:

----------


## Rushy

> Righto will do better @Rushy ..but I can spell kingi, the season begins...ohh hell yes how good
> Attachment 121448


I am picking hook not spear.  That fucker would have towed you half way to Auckland on a spear.

----------


## stingray

Na would have worn him out about cook strait ...I've added a few pounds .. :Beer:

----------


## stingray

> Awesome. Will done mate. They are great fun eh.
> What sort of bait did you use?


Yes they are  @Shearer ...big bait shaols ...one was the way down off Okuri light ...dolphins gannets terns and seals had a school of baitfish on the surface...was epic the were killing them ...the baitfish about 20 cm long were jumping out of the water as they were attacked ...the water around us had scales drifting through like glitter ...down at the pass right under the mainland marker another boil up ...would have being a stick chuckers dream ...

Well 300 gram pink lures as per normal ...thing was the kings were very shallow 60 70 ft was where the school was holding we had to tow them to deep water or lose gear ...and hungry and full of fight. They put the hurt on us that's for sure!

----------


## MB

And you thought you were having a bad day...

----------


## stingray

Life just bit him in the arse!

----------


## veitnamcam

Off early with @deer243 this morning to the abletasman for a fish and try to catch a early snapper. 



We were early and had lines and burly in the water at change of light but fishing was hard! Lots of undesirables and few bin fish.
We tryed flasher rigs,straylines, longline,soft baits,slow jigs,micro,jigs,kaburas, sliders, kahawai trolling lures the works. 
We tried on the sand we tried on the reefs we tried on the mud we tried deep and shallow and everything in between.

At least the weather was nice.



And I got a txt to pick up some fresh whitebait on the way home


Sent from my S60 using Tapatalk

----------


## kukuwai

Its bucketing down on the WET coast. 

Had a pretty good day all up though.

Scooped up a few little fish this morning.





Then managed to land a few nice kahawai off the beach this afternoon.



Had a mean feed so now just sitting by the fire listening to the rain thumping down.

Happy days 

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk

----------


## veitnamcam

Hunting and the weather have been getting in the way of going fishing of late but with today booked off work and rivers in flood fri/ sat and the wind coming up from midday today I opted to put the flounder net out rather than target snapper with all the fresh in close.

8 really good sized ones.....like early season size.

Spot the river flounder.



Sent from my S60 using Tapatalk

----------


## Gibo

They all look the same to me mate.....flat  :Grin: 

Im amping for the long weekend. Booked a campsite and going to drag the caravan down to Thornton for some surfcasting

----------


## veitnamcam

> They all look the same to me mate.....flat 
> 
> Im amping for the long weekend. Booked a campsite and going to drag the caravan down to Thornton for some surfcasting


https://www.sciencelearn.org.nz/imag...black-flounder

----------


## Gibo

So left corner?

----------


## Gibo

Spottiest one

----------


## Allgood

> Righto will do better @Rushy ..but I can spell kingi, the season begins...ohh hell yes how good
> Attachment 121448


Your Kingfish is a lot longer than mine...................... :Pissed Off: 



( dont know why its defying gravity either....)

----------


## veitnamcam

> Spottiest one


Yep.
For me they are easy to pick out from my normal catch of greenbacks/yellow-bellied tho between those two I would have to research each time if asked as they are so similar.
The river flounder or black is a slightly different shape too which makes it stand out to me.

Sent from my S60 using Tapatalk

----------


## Pengy

> Your Kingfish is a lot longer than mine......................
> 
> Attachment 122505
> 
> ( dont know why its defying gravity either....)


The tax man called

----------


## Allgood

> The tax man called


Yep, it was the biggest Great White I have ever seen in 45 years of fishing off the Kaipara, the last 12+ years working on a charter boat . Estimated length was 14-16 feet. Seen plenty of 8-12 foot ones, but this one was something else!!

My first thought was 'We need a bigger boat'............( The Charter boat is over 20m long and it felt small)

----------


## MB

> Yep, it was the biggest Great White I have ever seen in 45 years of fishing off the Kaipara, the last 12+ years working on a charter boat . Estimated length was 14-16 feet.


My fishing buddy saw a similar size fish in the Kaipara a few years ago. He has been fishing there for 25 years and is not the kind of guy that exaggerates.

----------


## stingray

Keep feeding it up your way ...so it bloody stays there ..I've got a summer of free diving to do! 

That is a hell of a fish to be chomping through your kingi's! Adrenaline plus just large dash of great white! Now that's fishing!

----------


## veitnamcam

Well this is just bloody bullshit.... happens every year around this time... water temps come up...whitebait and snapper come in close.....every afternoon at 2 or 3 pm it blows.
Yesterday after work would have been perfect, good wind and sea and perfect tides for a after work fish but alas I had to go out for tea.
Tonight looked doable, offshore breeze turning 8 knt onshore and dieing to zero at dusk.
What actually happened was offshore breeze, flat as sea with a ripple on top and wide open boat testing....best top speed yet.
Picked a spot as it turned onshore and for a moment considered putting a long line out but thought na it will be a prick to get in by myself if it does blow up....glad I never.

By the time I had burley and rods in the water it was a good 15knts and white cappy....got a gurnard and a kahawai in a matter of minutes as conditions worsened.
Must have been 20knt for a bit and tight steep wind chop built up as fast as I have ever seen it go from flat calm to shithouse.
I was sure  the wind would drop as the sun set and I'm no scaredy cat but when you're taking waves over the bow at ankor its definitely time to bug out!
Got everything up and picked a set to motor up and retrieve ankor.
With that up I felt safe again so tightened up the hood on the Raincoat from under the seat and headed back beam onto the surf getting a facefull
In behind the bar it was still shit but fishable on the drift  with motor idling in reverse with only a few waves over the back.
Birds everywhere, med size kahawai every drop spewing whitebait on the deck.... caught 7-8 of them bled and kept 5 for neighbor and come in.

Time I had it on the trailer the wind was dropping.
By the time I had it in the shed it was pretty good 
Bloody spring weather.

Back into the safety of Monaco.



Sent from my S60 using Tapatalk

----------


## Nick-D

> They all look the same to me mate.....flat 
> 
> Im amping for the long weekend. Booked a campsite and going to drag the caravan down to Thornton for some surfcasting


Mean, thorton is a rad spot. We spear the raus a bit.

 Ill wave on the way past, we are hitting white island. Operation"get the girlfriend to shoot a massive kingi then laugh my arse off as it tows her around". Will harass a few snails and packies too I think, freezer is looking sad.

----------


## rugerman

It's blowing like 40 thousand bastards here today. Ya right about the spring weather VC, just wonky as   :Wtfsmilie:

----------


## Danny

Yep rough as guts up Waihau Bay so will have to do some top water fishing in the am.

----------


## stingray

Sat looking mean! Windyty on the blink ...ran out of $$ apparently ...Water temps were up but screaming southerly today undoing all the good. Crays should be just about ready to hunt ...pilchards with in the reach so snappers must be about as well as kings..long weekend ...stay safe folks and post a yarn!

----------


## kiwijames

Sunday I hope will be a cracker like today cause Im going fishing tomorrow

----------


## veitnamcam

Up early and out with the boy this morning,launched from mapua....only one other trailer in the carpark.
Deployed a longline in close then burlyed up, mini me got a gurnard before I could even get my gear in the water.
Counted 20 boats in our area!
There was a few fish caught early on but we were definitely saved by the longline today..we sat threw the high tide slack water for a couple of hours of no bites at all hoping for a run as the tide moved back out.....my patience run out before the fishes did.
4 good snapper rangeing 7-12pound
15ish good sized gurnard
10 or  so small Kahawai mostly recycled as bait.
eleventy million bloody sand sharks.
Surprisingly no spiky dogs at all!

Took some photos but Tapatalk are capatalist pigs and I cant post them......will see what I can do.

----------


## mikee

> eleventy million bloody sand sharks


We thank you for your service removing these nasty smiling sharkys from our bay  :Grin:

----------


## veitnamcam

> We thank you for your service removing these nasty smiling sharkys from our bay


Most of them went back unharmed....except the one I caught that had my hook from 5min earlier in his jaw as well as the one I pulled him in on....unfortunatly he didnt survive the surgery :Wink:

----------


## kiwijames

Nice day on the briney with the kid. 

Caught some fish.

----------


## stingray

Bloody well done everyone, okiwi blew , the really blew ,then was crazy shit , and back to blowing this morning! Got down coast , crays still carrying eggs. One cod two carrots and VC and my share of spikies! Cut down a tree so folks happy.Drank beer! 

Young folk went to south side of pass surfcast off the beach and rocks three cod , brim , kawahi. Came home drank my beer yarned ate etc ..great weekend! Except for the bloody wind.

----------


## veitnamcam

Couldnt be arsed with a early start today, almost didnt even go out but thought na I will regret it if I dont and it blows for the next week.

Out of Nelson way after sun up with my Son, Saturday went alright in 10m but I wanted to look deeper....over a meter of left over swell from last nights wind meant a slow punch out at 14 knt to avoid spinal surgery but the wind was good.
On the 20m chart line we dropped a longline then anchored up....Boy= gurnard first drop as usuall....I got a few on the slider/baku type thing but only small then the First mate started feeling a bit poorly :Sad: 
That is not like him at all and he is just starting to get keen so I thought fuck it we will pull the longline and go home rather than have him be sea sick as it was rather Up and Downy.

LL pulled to find one gurnard 20 odd spiky dogs and to my excitement a bloody big octopus wrapped around a spiky dog and it was eating it....I cut the trace and left him or her to it. :Thumbsup: 

We bugged out and surfing our way back the first mate said he felt fine now and it must have been the kilo of cold left over chips he had for breakfast that made him feel crook  :Wtfsmilie: 

So went in close for another go on the outgoing tide. 10m spiky dogs.....6m red cod and spiky dogs.....fark it Im going home.

Ended up with a feed of gurnard for a 28NM trip(worked out how to reset the trip  @mikee  :Thumbsup:  )

----------


## mikee

Awesome. 
I have lost motivation for fishing (or boating general) spending all day every day on them does not help I guess.
I have 11 days left on the current WOF  I wonder if I will use it this year, I did renew my Coastguard membership just in case I need help
Anyone want to buy a boat, really I need a smaller one now that I can handle on my own

----------


## veitnamcam

> Awesome. 
> I have lost motivation for fishing (or boating general) spending all day every day on them does not help I guess.
> I have 11 days left on the current WOF  I wonder if I will use it this year, I did renew my Coastguard membership just in case I need help
> Anyone want to buy a boat, really I need a smaller one now that I can handle on my own


Buy Mine!

----------


## Shearer

You guys could swap :Thumbsup:

----------


## mikee

> You guys could swap


1nm per litre, best fuel burn figures I can get

----------


## kiwijames

Smoked snapper wings. OMG theyre delicious.

----------


## veitnamcam

> Smoked snapper wings. OMG they’re delicious.


They sure are!

----------


## stingray

Wicked evening out ..huge thanks VC..not all rod caught but will be enjoyed all the same
.

----------


## veitnamcam



----------


## mikee

Not working today?

----------


## veitnamcam

> Not working today?


Yep....was last night after work.

Sent from my S60 using Tapatalk

----------


## kukuwai

Had a good time this morning fishing with the boys....

Beautiful morning out in tasman bay....


One of those glassy days when fishing can be & usually is hard work. Not today though plenty of fish on the bite 





Cheers VC for the heads up  

Heaps of fun had by all and now that all the works done



Its smoked fish sandwiches for lunch 



Tight lines you fellas !! 

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk

----------


## stingray

Got to okiwi with VC, down to pass early jigged stickbaited, nothing! Few other boats doing the same didn't see any action either! Pass started running hard making jigging near imposssible, so set hook lines one off a handy beach other on the sand bar.

Tried for cod and watch a commercial cod potter do the same, we lucked out just shorts and more shorts from shallow to deep, back to the pass jigged some more , still nothing! Pulled hook lines bit of luck with a pannie and reasonable 7 lb fish. 

Headed up coast dived VC's new hot spot fished out a handful of very nice crays, still a couple of softies about along with some still to shead. Tried for cod again same same shorts. Hit carrot patch snagged a couple tide ran out sharks turned up and chew the hell of my burley pot. Tide pushed sharks stayed ..home time! 

Bit of a side note, saw well over 100 gannets feeding and resting up the coast, the would have covered over a k of water, ran up and marked a huge school of bait about 15 foot deep and 100 of meters around, nothing pushing them to the surface but the were holding below the surface even whist being bombed by the gannets. Drifted over it no kaiwhai kings couta hitting lines no snapper below either! Maybe everyone was stuffed full ? Interesting to see all the same! 

Thanks again VC for the humour and yarns and sharing ideas and knowledge big ups mate!  :Thumbsup:

----------


## veitnamcam

> Got to okiwi with VC, down to pass early jigged stickbaited, nothing! Few other boats doing the same didn't see any action either! Pass started running hard making jigging near imposssible, so set hook lines one off a handy beach other on the sand bar.
> 
> Tried for cod and watch a commercial cod potter do the same, we lucked out just shorts and more shorts from shallow to deep, back to the pass jigged some more , still nothing! Pulled hook lines bit of luck with a pannie and reasonable 7 lb fish. 
> 
> Headed up coast dived VC's new hot spot fished out a handful of very nice crays, still a couple of softies about along with some still to shead. Tried for cod again same same shorts. Hit carrot patch snagged a couple tide ran out sharks turned up and chew the hell of my burley pot. Tide pushed sharks stayed ..home time! 
> 
> Bit of a side note, saw well over 100 gannets feeding and resting up the coast, the would have covered over a k of water, ran up and marked a huge school of bait about 15 foot deep and 100 of meters around, nothing pushing them to the surface but the were holding below the surface even whist being bombed by the gannets. Drifted over it no kaiwhai kings couta hitting lines no snapper below either! Maybe everyone was stuffed full ? Interesting to see all the same! 
> 
> Thanks again VC for the humour and yarns and sharing ideas and knowledge big ups mate!


Awesome weather....was a shame to come home early.

Big thanks again Joe!

----------


## stingray

@veitnamcam ...lost GPS found ...located in Blakes  ( my sons ) pocket!  :Omg: 

So how many of our cray spots did he dive???  ......none the sneaky / silly young bugger left it at the batch on his beside table.... :XD: 

Writing down my co -ordinates in a book of holey ness right now. Was a close call, thought I might have lost 8 years of marks!

----------


## Chur Bay

Went out from Manu Bay this morning.
Was a bit choppy so we couldn't get out as far as we would have liked to.
Was pretty slow fishing by Raglan standards but ended up with a good feed.
Highlight was Oliver catching his PB. We were drifting though a work up of kahawai and Gannets.
7 kgs it weighed in at. 15 and a half pound in old money.

----------


## veitnamcam

> Went out from Manu Bay this morning.
> Was a bit choppy so we couldn't get out as far as we would have liked to.
> Was pretty slow fishing by Raglan standards but ended up with a good feed.
> Highlight was Oliver catching his PB. We were drifting though a work up of kahawai and Gannets.
> 7 kgs it weighed in at. 15 and a half pound in old money.����
> Attachment 123310
> 
> Attachment 123311


Well done that lad and his Dad  :Cool:

----------


## stingray

That is a beast, short and fat as! What a beaut fish!

----------


## deer243

Girlfriend and myself are off to blenhiem early in the morning for a serious rig and moki fish.
Just been down the beach and within 15 mins nearly fulled a bucket of paddle crabs. Might be too much bait lol but with a few prawns as well see how the 3 surfcasters go.
Pictures tomorrow night!

----------


## veitnamcam

> Girlfriend and myself are off to blenhiem early in the morning for a serious rig and moki fish.
> Just been down the beach and within 15 mins nearly fulled a bucket of paddle crabs. Might be too much bait lol but with a few prawns as well see how the 3 surfcasters go.
> Pictures tomorrow night!


Good luck!

Sent from my S60 using Tapatalk

----------


## NRT

> Girlfriend and myself are off to blenhiem early in the morning for a serious rig and moki fish.
> Just been down the beach and within 15 mins nearly fulled a bucket of paddle crabs. Might be too much bait lol but with a few prawns as well see how the 3 surfcasters go.
> Pictures tomorrow night!


Do you guys get elephants up there cause you have the bait for them.About to start season 3 of trying to catch them off Waimate coast ,got to get one this summer ,I think it will be overwhelming went it finally happens .

Sent from my TA-1025 using Tapatalk

----------


## 7mmwsm

Kawhia today. 50 meters off Albatross. Pretty easy fishing. Thirty in about two hours on less than a bag of pilchards. 
Would have let this guy go but dragging them up from fifty meters pops them.

----------


## Rushy

Nice fish.

----------


## deer243

Well, it was a mint day. No much wind, got hot and could of sat on the beach all day. Fishing wasnt the best thou, prob the least action ive seen there.
Girlfriend first caught a Red Cod, then a hour later the middle rod screamed off and hooked a rig.Ended up double hookup, prob around the same size but she lost her one and i landed mine.

Quite a while later the rod got pulled out of the holder, line peeling of it. Handed to the GF and she landed the second rig. Got a skate and that was about it.

Worst its been there but two rig and one lost still was ok, got a feed and the day was mint!
Released a dozen young rig from the two..All swim away ok so that was good.

----------


## Larskramer

I generally always have a spot or two available on my boat if anyone keen. Kapiti Coast, 7.2M Mclay cruiser. Mainly target terakihi and groper in the deeper water, snapper in the summer

----------


## MB

Im starting to get agitated now. All the good weather has coincided with me being at work. Even the wife is saying you NEED to go fishing. Very envious of all your photos!

----------


## 7mmwsm

> Nice fish.


No comment on the pink pants this time?

----------


## veitnamcam

> Im starting to get agitated now. All the good weather has coincided with me being at work. Even the wife is saying you NEED to go fishing. Very envious of all your photos!


I know that feeling well.
Its the start of the snapper season here and the fish are fat as... and I just had shoulder surgery so I am going to know it all to well in a few weeks time!

Sent from my S60 using Tapatalk

----------


## gadgetman

> Attachment 123514
> Kawhia today. 50 meters off Albatross. Pretty easy fishing. Thirty in about two hours on less than a bag of pilchards. 
> Would have let this guy go but dragging them up from fifty meters pops them.


 @7mmwsm, ya can't fool me. That ain't 50 metres off Albatross.

----------


## 7mmwsm

> @7mmwsm, ya can't fool me. That ain't 50 metres off Albatross.


You're pretty sharp Gadget. It's actually somewhere near Taupo.

----------


## gadgetman

> You're pretty sharp Gadget. It's actually somewhere near Taupo.


I was thinking about 50m off the verandah. 

Damn this warm weather is getting to me, might have to get the yaks on the water.

----------


## Allgood

Two days fishing and the comparison between them......

Sat 2nd Nov. Charter of 20 fisho's. Out over the Kaipara bar and anchored up in 53m. Sounder showed fish all the way out. Headed back over the bar 2hrs later  with most guys taking close to their limits of snapper. Gurnard, Trevally and Kahawai present added to the bag. Plagued by kings mainly rats, landed 41 in total, 7 over 80cm kept , the rest were released alive.

Sat 9th Nov. Charter of 21 fisho's. Out over the Kaipara bar and anchored up in 54m. Sounder showed little sign of fish all the way out. Fished for an hour and landed 7 snapper. Moved inshore to 25m, then tried 30m, 38m, 42m, 60m+ and moved 8 times in all. No Kings despite thrashing the water with a variety of jigs. 7 hrs fishing in total. Most guys got a feed (3-5 snapper). A few Kahawai, no Gurnard or Trevally. The sounder showed a few small pockets of fish but most of the time it was bare.

Biggest difference between the 2 days were the 2 trawlers that were running back and forth up and down off the Kaipara. 
Inspection of the fish showed that the snapper havent yet spawned and were ripe with roe.

Draw your own conclusions............

----------


## Shearer

I spent a few days up the Coromandel years ago. We were targeting kingies off the rocks. Saturday there were kings and bait everywhere, Sunday, not a sign of anything. Conditions were the same and we fished most of the day both days. That's fishing....

----------


## Allgood

> I spent a few days up the Coromandel years ago. We were targeting kingies off the rocks. Saturday there were kings and bait everywhere, Sunday, not a sign of anything. Conditions were the same and we fished most of the day both days. That's fishing....


I agree, thats fishing........

But having fished the West Coast off the Kaipara for over 45 years and have the same thing happen every year during spawning season and noted the effect that the trawlers have, I dont think 'Thats Fishing' has a lot to do with it...............

Just my opinion. YMMV

(Meant to add in my OP that the trawlers have been hammering the area for the last 5-6 days........)

----------


## kukuwai

Nipped out this morning and caught a couple of snapps and gurnard. No fishing photos for ya

But how about these two.....

Pulled 5 of these out of the stomach of 1 gurnard !!



And whats up with these bony lumps on the snapper frame, anyone know?







Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk

----------


## veitnamcam

> Nipped out this morning and caught a couple of snapps and gurnard. No fishing photos for ya
> 
> But how about these two.....
> 
> Pulled 5 of these out of the stomach of 1 gurnard !!
> 
> 
> 
> And whats up with these bony lumps on the snapper frame, anyone know?
> ...


Wow five little flounder in one gurnard! The greedy little bugger.

As for the snap I have seen it quite a bit but usually only on the lower dorsal part of the frame.....I guess and thats all it is is a guess that they are predated on when small like everything else and these are the survivors of some attack?

Sent from my S60 using Tapatalk

----------


## kukuwai

> Wow five little flounder in one gurnard! The greedy little bugger.


Too greedy cam he ended up in my chilly bin. 

I think you might be right about the snapper, we did notice a subtle deformity in that fish before filleting. 

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk

----------


## Allgood

Many many years ago while fishing off 90 mile beach we caught a snapper with lumps like that. Because it was unusual, we froze the half filleted fish and ended up bringing it home and subsequently sent it to what was the DSIR. They contacted us about a month later to tell us it was a Protozoic Parasite (sp?).........

Apparently it enters the gut of the snapper, burrows its way into the flesh and attaches itself to the bones behind the gut. The snappers immune system kicks in and throws a layer of bone around it....the parasite becomes encapsulated and eats the bone so the snapper keeps building up the layers. 

Thats what they told us then, and back in those days it was very uncommon. I have been fishing the Kaipara for the last 50ys both inside the harbour and mainly offshore. It is now a very common sight and most snapper have them. Biggest lumps I have seen were on a 28lb snapper, it had 3 golf ball sized lumps.

Doesnt seem to affect the fish and I have never suffered any ill effects from eating fish with those lumps...........apart from increased hatred and intolerance for politicians who are hell bent on screwing this country up and changing the outdoor lifestyle most of us enjoy...............

But maybe thats just me

----------


## stingray

Thanks for the info ..interesting how a body reacts to an parasite! Always wondered how the couta handle the worms...guess a protein based diet helps!

----------


## kukuwai

@Allgood cheers mate, interesting !!

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk

----------


## Beaker

Early start and early finish, due to wind. 1.5hours fishing. And a few returned


Turned it into... 

With a purple kumara and potato mash - that photo doesnt look good.... But Tasted bloody great.

----------


## veitnamcam

Everybody is slaying the snapper today in Tasman bay according to Facebook.
Its driving me nuts not being able to fish.... especially whrn there is good weather.....  I recon I might be able to wind a 4000 series reel now ?

Tinny punt is on its way to kiaks with a couple of keen young blokes.

Weather looking good this weekend for Tasman bay.........

Sent from my S60 using Tapatalk

----------


## Beaker

> Everybody is slaying the snapper today in Tasman bay according to Facebook.
> Its driving me nuts not being able to fish.... especially whrn there is good weather.....  I recon I might be able to wind a 4000 series reel now ?
> 
> Tinny punt is on its way to kiaks with a couple of keen young blokes.
> 
> Weather looking good this weekend for Tasman bay.........
> 
> Sent from my S60 using Tapatalk


That actually sounds a bit shit - 
Can't fish, someone's using your boat and it's great fishing weather.  :Wtfsmilie: 

Use the other hand and a rod holder? Ie American fishing.....

----------


## veitnamcam

> That actually sounds a bit shit - 
> Can't fish, someone's using your boat and it's great fishing weather. 
> 
> Use the other hand and a rod holder? Ie American fishing.....


Yea its shit but for the better in the long run I hope.

Sent from my S60 using Tapatalk

----------


## veitnamcam

Finally someone took pity on me and took me out.
I couldn't do much at all and things went very well indeed so maybe I should do less .



Stingray slayed it on the rods and we ended up releasing fish off the longline( shallow water)

They gotta all fit in.



Paying for it now tho.

Sent from my S60 using Tapatalk

----------


## stingray

Wicked evening fish , with the one winged warrior! Chose to fish this side of the bay after reports of kingi's on the boulder bank. Out found some very clean water ...anchor , burley , rods down wind current etc all going same way. ...very nice.

Even two straylines out ...taking risks there ...bang fish on , half an hour of solid fishing ..ended when the burley ran dry ...next bomb over the side took a while to break down but when it did fish on again ...both of us dropped fish , but when it was this good ...well things seem a little less painful....ran out of burley and with some nice eater in the bin...pulled hooklines ...took only the deep hooked and blown fish ,  released the rest , plenty of half grown kawhai about, a epic spell of fishing ..really one of those days ...got to ramp shared a fish with a bloke who hadn't been so lucky , he shared his wash down gear with us so a win win! 

Thanks VC many people will enjoy a feed of fresh fish tommorow! Heal fast mate!

----------


## stingray

Wee stabi got a new sounder today, huge thanks to he who did the work. It's wicked, whole family are buzzing ...me especially! Next weekend we will learn to use it and celebrate our good fortune! Fishing time! How good a life!

----------


## Beaker

We have had a "jetty/ramp fishing comp" at work a couple of times, and the fishing has been crap. So this time, took the boat, with the idea of staying within 500m of the ramp and see what we could do, also meant that a couple of people could be dropped back, as they had a short window to fish in.
So, started with 6. Dropped 2 off during.
A few snapper, and a 78cm kingie - on a flasher ...



Bloody great couple of hours.!

----------


## stingray

Out this morning, boat home from okiwi for new sounder, that done taken for a test drive ..the one armed warrior and and an young bloke ..out in semi darkness ..VC preloaded the hook line so the set went easy. 

Seen as I brought the boat home no burley pots etc saw us looking sheepishly at each other ..in the end a big sinker and trace nylon saw a berley soaking...after the first one floated past after my knot to the anchor let go ..hmmm ...not our best start 

Waited half an hour ..zip ..VC pulls the burley sack gives it a stir ...bloody beaut ...bang we are on nothing huge same again male fish milting about 3-6 lb ...boated four ..check the burley ..bags being chewed ..Next please says VC ..down again 

Bang into them again no savage snapper strikes... just tap tap lift rod hit run fish on ..wicked!!

Lost a couple of fish on the soft bait gear running 20Lb leaders ..went to 30 no worries ...discoloured water.

VC got snaked running and went with a terakiehie terror ..thankfully ...as I was dispatching a fish tha VC had slayed the terror became my own as I slid my hand and empaled myself on a 4/0 ...lucky not a 7/0 . ..thankfully fine hooks and sausage fingers are ok .....so a bit of close eyes and pull saw me back in the game ...after a bit of a moment for myself! 

Fish kept coming they were off the bottom now hitting baits on the way down ...then VC does as he darn well does ...hooks a horse peeling line and digging deep made him smile as the fish of the day circled round the young bloke took to the net and land a very respectable fish ...

That was us  ....pulled the hook line again returning lip hooked shallow fish ..epic morning sharing time with amazing company...

Loved the way VC mentored the young bloke ..the man is just a bloody top bloke ...no worries , full of ideas , and encorougement..the young bloke was full of bullshit and happiness when got home ..I dare say he caught more fish on land than he did the sea but ...by hell he knew he had being fishing ..

Thank you once again VC and another forum member for fitting the new flash stuff..

How good ...this good!

----------


## veitnamcam



----------


## kukuwai

> Attachment 125840


Good on you fellas 

That is a bloody beauty  

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk

----------


## stingray

Still 75% male..girls we got are full roed wondering if the lads stick and stay whilst the girls hang back and spawn as they want all through Xmas New Years . Two

----------


## rugerman

Nice job you two  :Have A Nice Day: 
That is a big snap for sure

----------


## 300CALMAN

> We have had a "jetty/ramp fishing comp" at work a couple of times, and the fishing has been crap. So this time, took the boat, with the idea of staying within 500m of the ramp and see what we could do, also meant that a couple of people could be dropped back, as they had a short window to fish in.
> So, started with 6. Dropped 2 off during.
> A few snapper, and a 78cm kingie - on a flasher ...
> 
> Bloody great couple of hours.!


A Kingfish in the inner harbor! Bloody awesome.

----------


## stingray



----------


## mikee

> Attachment 125954


Are you sure they are big enough??
 @stingray

----------


## stingray

Yeah pretty stoked to be honest .

----------


## Pengy

> Yeah pretty stoked to be honest .


It is hard to tell when you are happy  :Wink:

----------


## Beaker

Bloody great day out (apart from 0330 start time....)

4 fishing folk, 11 kingis (4 kept, 111cm was big one in pic) heaps of snapper - the big one in pic is 68cm.
Seen heaps of trevs feeding on surface krill - bloody neat to see.

Now feeling rather sleepy and content....

----------


## Pengy

Happy birthday to not just one, but two of the forum (and Nelsons) good bstards

----------


## Pengy



----------


## R93

Happy birthday boys. Hope this year is better than the last.

Sent from my SM-T510 using Tapatalk

----------


## kukuwai

Hope you fellas a slaying the fishies, Happy birthday 

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk

----------


## veitnamcam

Still not really upto handeling any of my boats by myself so Dad picked me and the boy up this morning.
Weather was not bad,fishing was ok....lots of annoying little kahawai and oddly we caught 3 or 4 very undersize snapper? We usually never get under size ones so while odd I guess it is encouraging for the future.
Straylines and the longline were the go today with no legal snapper caught on ledger rigs., Caught a few and lost a few on straylines then the longline topped up the chillybin and we were home before lunch and the wind.

----------


## stingray

Stray lined snapper...how good!  :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## kukuwai

Well the burley & baits are deployed. Hoping for a bit of that three generations fishing luck.



First blood to the sea monsters tho, at least 1.5m long....



Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk

----------


## veitnamcam

Thats a good sized Eel....is it one of the fresh water species?

----------


## kukuwai

> Thats a good sized Eel....is it one of the fresh water species?


I'm unsure mate.  To be honest I really don't like them so it left with a christmas piercing.  No way it was coming in boat 

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk

----------


## Rushy

> Thats a good sized Eel....is it one of the fresh water species?


It certainly looks like a long fin VC.

----------


## oraki

Can think of worse places to have a compulsory half hour break

----------


## Sparrow

I get excited a the chance of snapper of the beach Christmas is not just for kids!!

----------


## Sparrow

Don’t know how to fix that

----------


## kukuwai

@Sparrow that last photo is absolute gold well done mate 

Here is a few photos from the top of the south for you fellas from the last day or two...



As many kahawai as you like, made oka smoked a couple and let heaps go, great fun for all 



That little green rod sure got a work out to land this one and the youngest family member needed a bit of help but boy was he a happy chappy  

And before I post the following pictures a couple of things are worth mentioning.....

1.) We are full there are no room for any auckland refugees 

2.) @Sarvo the green bottle is especially for you. (We loved that latest post in the dinner thread, dad was historical reading it  )





Goodnight all, hope you all have had an excellent few days 


Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk

----------


## deer243

> Thats a good sized Eel....is it one of the fresh water species?


Looks to me like  a conger. Caught a few surfcasting..  The odd freshwater ones have caught in sea dont quite look like that but have been a little smaller

----------


## stingray

Life swings around ...invited out for a dive trip with my lad and his mate tomorrow! They being going pretty well ...so keen is an understatement. Will be a test..not diving fit but floating comes easy!

----------


## Rushy

> Life swings around ...invited out for a dive trip with my lad and his mate tomorrow! They being going pretty well ...so keen is an understatement. Will be a test..not diving fit but floating comes easy!


Ha ha ha ha I may have gained a bit of positive buoyancy myself in the last week.

----------


## Gapped axe

I,m  very negative bouncy at the moment. Would love to go for a fish but until I win this fight it's here I,m staying. Family are playing tag team between here and the batch. Hopeing  to be able to go there in Feb if the results are positive, and by the looks of things this could be ago.

----------


## Rushy

> I,m  very negative bouncy at the moment. Would love to go for a fish but until I win this fight it's here I,m staying. Family are playing tag team between here and the batch. Hopeing  to be able to go there in Feb if the results are positive, and by the looks of things this could be ago.


All the best mate.  I hope you get there for a big Kingi.

----------


## stingray

we all checkd the wind no one checked the swell map ...we arrived to very average vis and limited options as a good sea was running outside the sheltered areas...
Guess having some local knowledge and dive fit off siders saw us succeed in area that sees regular pressure..both amature and comercial especially today as others joined us in the shetered bays and reefs at one time we had 6 other freedivers working a not overly large bit of reef ...ended up a great day. Would have seen over 100+ small crays today the keepers were hard work but we got our share.






Proud as hell and honoured to share time with my son and his best mate

----------


## veitnamcam

Shit hot :Cool:

----------


## gadgetman

Did no one notice the hedgehogs sneak into the bin?

----------


## Rushy

> Did no one notice the hedgehogs sneak into the bin?


Ahhh I would imagine you to be a connoisseur GM. Roe, roe, roe in throat sweetly tasting cream. Merrily, merrily, merrily, merrily Kina’s are such a dream.

----------


## gadgetman

> Ahhh I would imagine you to be a connoisseur GM. Roe, roe, roe in throat sweetly tasting cream. Merrily, merrily, merrily, merrily Kina’s are such a dream.


I'll have to give it a crack some time.

----------


## kukuwai

Fantastic morning out in the Tasman bay this morning.

Very smokey though and it seems to be getting worse. Much worse and all those boats out there will need their GPS to find home.

We filled the bin with some nice snapper



And dad managed a couple of XOS gurnard on his shiny new xmas present. So it seems the gurnard at least enjoy the shiney metal things @Shearer.



We got back to a complete traffic jam at the boat ramp, never seen it so bad.

I love coming home when everyone else is leaving 

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk

----------


## mikee

> We got back to a complete traffic jam at the boat ramp, never seen it so bad.
> 
> I love coming home when everyone else is leaving 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


Thats the reason I just cannot get enthused about using my boat I cannot face the boat ramp shuffle/shambles

----------


## veitnamcam

Absolutely fantastic few days down at @stingrays family batch. 
The busyest I have ever seen the place....boats and people everywhere.
Batch choka with great people and keen fishers and divers.
We had a crack at the pass for a king but only saw one caught and marked none with 12-15 boats all trying to drift the torrent so called it on that and then fishing was mostly dive orientated prospecting new spots.






Great fireworks display for new year in the bay.
Lots of food beers and yarns.
Some epic gurnard caught and some good snapper too but not by me.
Thanks again Joe you are a bloody leg end.

----------


## mikee

Geeze mking good use of that fishfinder  @stingray

----------


## stingray

Yes @mikee a wonderful piece of kit, home now wind up along with the swell, Lisa asleep on the couch dog asleep on the floor, huge weekend of food family and friends, 5 days of diving and fizzing for more. 

Was very very lucky to have a paintent crew who hunted rocks on the sounder and marked me when I was fishing crays! Huge thanks guys   
Had a great run only hunting one known rock the rest were new spots..everyone got a couple to take home to share.

Kings were hard to find, along with the snapper, a good friend did well ,but we got a just feed! Had a wee moment with a deep set hook line and 25 spikies, but other than that great weather amazing company , a good slice of luck and a bit of experience saw us doing well most days!

----------


## stingray

free to anyone wanting these long line clips.

----------


## Pixie Z

Been meaning to post this for a couple of weeks. Arrived in Welly a few days before Christmas. Headed out on dads boat Christmas morning with him & my brother. A variety of species landed from some solid gurnard to Snaps and Terikihi, but the highlight for me was taking out my 6wt fly rod and battling some big Kahawai. My usual battleground for this setup are the backcountry waters of Otago and Southland, but I've been itching to put it (and myself) to the test in the salt, so with that in mind I loaded up the fly gear along with some home tied flies and off we went. The plan was really for snaps, but on the way out to our spot we eyed a few birds working and couldn't help but stopping by for a look. My bro landed a couple nice Kahawai on stickbait while I was gearing up. Once set up I got the line out and hooked up first cast, but lost it after a minute or two. Second cast I was in again!!! Bloody hell, Kahawai on trout fly gear is an INSANELY good time! It's great seeing that rod just keeled over! After finally landing my first ever Kahawai on the fly I popped that away and we headed for snapper country.

----------


## NRT

Good times man looks awesome  kawhai are expressed 

Sent from my TA-1025 using Tapatalk

----------


## Nick-D

Mixed bag from mayor this weekend. Quiet on the kingi and snapper front but heaps of everything else. Including sharks, so many sharks.

Good to see pinkies there in good numbers. Was heaps of crays in close too, only took the 1 as have a few tails in the freezer allready 

Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk

----------


## stingray

Terakohie today with the master...well was a trip...picking it was one of those days...VC managed a couple of semi snaps on the rod pushing 2-3 and 3-4 lb me I managed a carrot! Mind you it was a good one! 

1 wee wee kawhai as buy catch...no pickers, stray line bait sat in the current untouched like nothing touched it. longline  soft baits ( pilchards) the same ...either everything is spawning or the fishing had shut down for the day...

So sod this off to okiwi diving! More spot hunting weather not great so will dive closer to home ...areas we steam past so many times ...thinks must have a dive there...well now is the time .

Cheers VC another mean day..guess that's fishing eh

----------


## Allgood

Lost a torpedo on wed just north of Wilson rd at Muriwai...............Got 2 charters this weekend, hopefully will be fishing off shore in the same area and may be able to find it. 
If anyone picks one up in the next few days, please PM me and I will give you the id marks on it.

----------


## stingray

Home from bay...hot a hell...southerly dropped off early Saturday and the sea was mint... Friday night saw an intell session and the folks we were questioning had photos of snaps biggest went 68 cm and whales ...3 right up against the coast crusing up towards Nelson ...trying to get videos or photos sent...

After a bit of research they are picking they are pigmy blue whales.

Back to the fishing ...Saturday fishing 35 meters southerly out going pushing tide ...perfect ..straylines set ledger rigs set buerly pumping .................................small cod ....smaller cod 1 k off shore flat mud bottom ...more blue ( mud cod ) ....the slayers from Friday stopped for a yack and some heckling... set up down tide of us ...the same ...we broke first ...headed down the coast to pad rocks ...low tide so hunted a weed bed I've being ken to hunt for and age.....captain killer slay a hand full of butters ..but the donkeys were flighty and ghosted us as soon as they were seen. 

Tanked up the slayer dropped him on a new rock ...heaps of fish about no crays. Over to the main land dropped him on a mark that produces ...lots and lots of bubbles round and around more bubbles thought he was picking my rock clean ....a bit later a diver surfaces with a smile a mile wide ....gets in the boat ...mate they were everywhere look at his sack .....few feelers and legs....he is to lost one putting into the sack ahhhhh! 

Bombed a reef I've being keen to hunt ..wicked dive ledges at 11 15 20 and bottom at 25 meters holes cracks and fish snagged 3 crays marked a huge cave for next time ...tank was blown and couldn't fish it but surfaced to the slayer who had marked me when I was sitting above it ...very well done mate! 

The snapper slayers went from slayers to Zero...nada yesterday and the same today ...they shifted today well up the coast onwards Nelson after their hot spot failed ...guess VC myself got the first day of shit fishing they got the next two ...my call is the snaps are finally spawning hard ...water temps are all over the place ..but the last three days have being massively hot ...cicdias are in full voice and I'm picking summer has finally arrived

----------


## veitnamcam

Yep summers here alright....grasses burning dry.
Shame I couldn't make it @stingray but the kids gave me a hand today and we put the flounder net out.
Did a lot better than I expected but had a ray as is usual when its this warm and a big rig both successfully released, released 6-7 flounder and come in with 20.

----------


## jakewire

Where do I order the tee shirt.
I'd like it on the back though

----------


## stingray

What a beaut set of flaties ...prime looking fish to! ...big sharks in pass and solid grey boys out at 40 meters ...tiny grey boys at 30 meters along with the odd carrot

----------


## veitnamcam

> Where do I order the tee shirt.
> I'd like it on the back though


pick size and colour and front or back.
Scroll down to choose style.

https://www.redbubble.com/people/rah...rt&style=vneck

I got an XL and it actually was a kiwi sized XL for once.

----------


## 7mmwsm

Guess what's for dinner at my house tonight?

----------


## chainsaw

> Yep summers here alright....grasses burning dry.
> Shame I couldn't make it @stingray but the kids gave me a hand today and we put the flounder net out.
> Did a lot better than I expected but had a ray as is usual when its this warm and a big rig both successfully released, released 6-7 flounder and come in with 20.
> 
> Attachment 128523
> 
> Attachment 128524


"LET'S DO THIS" ....  yep, sure.

----------


## stingray



----------


## Rushy

That she blows! Launch the long boats! Harpoons at the ready!

----------


## 7mmwsm

> Attachment 128694


What sort is that Stingray?
Looks a bit more substantial than the little pilots we see up here.

----------


## stingray

Not 100% sure , people are saying they could be pigmy blues

----------


## Gibo

> What sort is that Stingray?
> Looks a bit more substantial than the little pilots we see up here.


Last summer east of White we had two very big models beside us a while, I'd guess 20-25m long. Their breath was putrid  :Psmiley:

----------


## veitnamcam

Here is a post for those Nelson flounderers that think they need to completely block a channel with a 60m net in order to catch a feed......and there is a few.

Set a very very holy 40m net this arvo and put the whole thing on dry land with just the ankor in the channel.



Picked it up a short time later for 8 flounder and the net had barely even covered with water.If I had left it there longer there would have been more.

----------


## kukuwai

Not bad for 2hrs fishing.



Even avoided the stingrays which I was most happy about 

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk

----------


## veitnamcam

> Not bad for 2hrs fishing.
> 
> 
> 
> Even avoided the stingrays which I was most happy about 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


I nearly went this morning myself but the alarm went off and I thought nah fuck it and went back to sleep 

Sent from my S60 using Tapatalk

----------


## kukuwai

I thought I might as well, something to do while the snapper arnt biting 

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk

----------


## Sideshow

Well not exactly fishing tomorrow. But about to head away to the Philippians for 15 days.

Was looking at taking my boat rod but need to buy a smaller one, as the one I have is too bug for how we are travelling.

Since we are three days on a boat there's no way I'm leaving with out one.

Anyway Ive found what I need.

But in looking I came across this.
https://www.worldpoliticsreview.com/...aritime-domain

I hope thats not the one we booked :XD:

----------


## MB

I've stayed at home over the last few days despite the stunning weather. Mojo is lacking for some reason, plus the craziness at the boat ramps puts me off. There's some fucking morons out there! Anyway, at 2200 tomight, the urge comes back, so I've spent the last hour getting loaded. What will be will be tomorrow. I've no great desire to catch snapper, but will take a couple to feed us for the week, otherwise. it's all about kingfish and trevally.

----------


## Sideshow

Here you go just for the crazies at the boat ramp :XD:  :Wink:  and any that don’t adhere to the fishing rules :Thumbsup:

----------


## veitnamcam

> I've stayed at home over the last few days despite the stunning weather. Mojo is lacking for some reason, plus the craziness at the boat ramps puts me off. There's some fucking morons out there! Anyway, at 2200 tomight, the urge comes back, so I've spent the last hour getting loaded. What will be will be tomorrow. I've no great desire to catch snapper, but will take a couple to feed us for the week, otherwise. it's all about kingfish and trevally.


Yea been fantastic weather here lately....unusually I have had the time to go as well but as the snapper have gone deep and are spawning I will save my bait/gear and fuel for now.

As soon as the weather turns shit I will get the itch  :Grin:

----------


## 57jl

good luck, yep boat ramps have been in overload mode with all the fishing comps and jaffas invading us this weekend

----------


## Gibo

Had a wicked night out at the beach. Wife and kids were riding horses and I was being entertained by the local snapper. This guy was a late player, 11pm was sitting down with the wife about to pack up when my rod fell over and proceeded to enter the sea horizontally. I jumped up after it and tripped over in my haste to fill my face with sand before making it to my rod just in time  :Grin:  Bloody good times and the Mrs is still laughing at me.

----------


## Rushy

Pan fried for breakfast Gibo?

----------


## Gibo

> Pan fried for breakfast Gibo?


You know it uncle, breakfast lunch and dinner! Fried in butter of course  :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## Rushy

> You know it uncle, breakfast lunch and dinner! Fried in butter of course


Of course.

----------


## Pixie Z

Great day out with my dad I’m Welly harbour a few days ago! My iPhone ended up in the drink as I was getting back onto the jetty at the marina at the end of the day, but luckily I’d already sent these photos to a buddy so was able to recover these photos from the day. Lost a few others though. Good excuse for an upgrade  :Grin: 
First kingi caught on the lighter gear we were using to catch livies, the other kingis on live jack mackerel. First one came in a couple of cm under so it went back. Others just over 80cm. One came home, along with the ele & a couple Kahawai.

----------


## MB

> I've stayed at home over the last few days despite the stunning weather. Mojo is lacking for some reason, plus the craziness at the boat ramps puts me off. There's some fucking morons out there! Anyway, at 2200 tonight, the urge comes back, so I've spent the last hour getting loaded. What will be will be tomorrow. I've no great desire to catch snapper, but will take a couple to feed us for the week, otherwise, it's all about kingfish and trevally.


Tangaroa gave me snapper, so we will be eating snapper this week.

----------


## veitnamcam

Out this morning early with Dad and one of his neighbours.
On the water with lines and burly deployed before light as the the tide times and size were a bit shit.
Sat threw till just after the high with only one kahawai.
Went super shallow in channel for the start of outgoing tide....plenty of very small snapper but nothing bigger showed up so we went a few miles out to deeper water for a go....even at midday a straylined whole pilchard would be half eaten and have 5-8 sea lice eating it when wound in.
I have only ever seen the lice that bad in full daylight once before.....theroys anyone?
Anyway we come in with a feed of pannies and a big rig.....it happened to be low tide shortly after I got home so I got the tinny punt out and deployed the flounder net.
Took one of the neighborhood kids out to pick it up and sent him home with fresh flounder.

----------


## veitnamcam

Out early this am with  @stingray to try some deeper water.
Windy ty looked a bit average but I hoped for the best.
Out into the blackness she was well sloppy with white bits on top and we turned back into the shelter of cable bay.
We entertained ourselves for a couple of hours by catcheing many small snapper and a few small trevs while tangling ourselves up in the burly and anckor ropes as the boat swung round and round in circles in the wind and eating some sandwiches.
Certainly lots of juvenile snapper in the shallows of Tasman bay at the moment which can only be a good sign for the future.

----------


## kukuwai

> Out early this am with  @stingray to try some deeper water.
> Windy ty looked a bit average but I hoped for the best.
> Out into the blackness she was well sloppy with white bits on top and we turned back into the shelter of cable bay.
> We entertained ourselves for a couple of hours by catcheing many small snapper and a few small trevs while tangling ourselves up in the burly and anckor ropes as the boat swung round and round in circles in the wind and eating some sandwiches.
> Certainly lots of juvenile snapper in the shallows of Tasman bay at the moment which can only be a good sign for the future.
> 
> Attachment 129973


I second all of that 

We were gunna go out 30m off the islands but ended up in 10m and it was loaded with little snaps.

Boys loved it.



Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk

----------


## stingray



----------


## veitnamcam

Dropped a buggered little net out this morning with the boy and the dog for hopefully a few flounder.
Dad came in for the pickup which of course jinxed it....2 big rays had tied it up and we only got 5 flounder.
Took Dad for a tiki tour as tho I could remember grandads batch on best island I couldn't remember were it was or which one it was.
Dad picked it out straight away and named all the owners of the ones that were there 40 plus years ago.

----------


## 7mmwsm

Had a good day yesterday. 
Anyone keen on marlin, Kawhia and Raglan are humming. 100  to 120 meters is red hot.

----------


## veitnamcam

> Attachment 130714
> Had a good day yesterday. 
> Anyone keen on marlin, Kawhia and Raglan are humming. 100  to 120 meters is red hot.Attachment 130715


Awesome! :Cool:

----------


## rugerman

wow that is a big fishy thing  :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## kukuwai

> Attachment 130714


Is that a Remora behind the gills??

Awesome catch 

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk

----------


## 7mmwsm

> Is that a Remora behind the gills??
> 
> Awesome catch 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


Yes it is. They are funny little critters. There were three or four on it and they took off like rats from a burning ship when we started pulling it out of the water. They have a powerful sucker on them. Hard to get off the floor of the boat.

----------


## veitnamcam

Had recently completed reslinging my short flounder net and got it out this afternoons low tide.


Picked up a short time later with my Son, A third of the net was still not covered by water yet so only half of it was fishing and I got 25 good size ones and no rays!
What a difference a net without massive holes in it makes

----------


## stingray

You derserved a large slice of good luck after your and the Young blokes efforts at Okiwi, Ma n Da still singing your praises! Thanks again VC

----------


## veitnamcam

3 generations fish this morning with my Dad and my Son.
One of those mornings where everything just goes right :Thumbsup: 

We were on the water with a longline deployed and anchored up with 2x burly pots deployed and baits in the water just after 6am.

Nothing happened at all for the first 15 min or so then my strayline ticked out......then ran....then nothing......fuck,do I check my bait? Na il give it a couple mins then off she goes and give it a wind and connect. Nice 8p snapper to start off. Usually the boy always gets the first one but he catches up later.


A couple min later Dad is on,the boy is on and I am winding up lines.
the next hour or so is flat out winding up lines, netting fish, fish flapping on deck while other fish are being fought....truely epic rod fishing for snapper.
Only one tangle up which is amazing with Dads habit of catching fish in the rod holder :Grin:  and I sorted it quick with a knife to avoid losing the fish(the other rod was his anyway :Grin: )

Son got the biggest fish of the day on the rods at 16 pound on @rambo-6mmrem little reel and 8p braid.
Chilly bin looking full already with 16 snapper in it we called it and picked up the longline.


One really really really big snapper and freshly caught.....sorry I havent got a photo or a weight as we wanted to get it back in the water asap but suffice to say it was easily over 25p probably more like 30. From reasonably shallow water and freshly caught he powered away no problem after a min by the boat to get his breath back.
unfortunatly this 19pounder was not as feisty and despite plenty of time trying to get him to go he had to come home....none of it will be wasted.




Was just one of those epic mornings dreams are made of :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## veitnamcam

> You derserved a large slice of good luck after your and the Young blokes efforts at Okiwi, Ma n Da still singing your praises! Thanks again VC


Litterally the least we could do.

----------


## veitnamcam

Oh and amazingly there was no bycatch at all, everything we caught was target species!

----------


## Shearer

> 3 generations fish this morning with my Dad and my Son.
> One of those mornings where everything just goes right
> 
> We were on the water with a longline deployed and anchored up with 2x burly pots deployed and baits in the water just after 6am.
> 
> Nothing happened at all for the first 15 min or so then my strayline ticked out......then ran....then nothing......fuck,do I check my bait? Na il give it a couple mins then off she goes and give it a wind and connect. Nice 8p snapper to start off. Usually the boy always gets the first one but he catches up later.
> Attachment 131323
> 
> A couple min later Dad is on,the boy is on and I am winding up lines.
> ...


Bloody awesome.

----------


## kukuwai

Well done Cam...mean fish 

Gotta love that 3 generation fishing too ah 

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk

----------


## rugerman

Nice one, looks like one epic day of fishing. Great for the young fella to have awesome memories like that.
And go the might flounder dog  :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## ROKTOY

An awesome day out, Your lad looked pretty chuffed with himself this afternoon when I called in.

----------


## rambo-6mmrem

> 3 generations fish this morning with my Dad and my Son.
> One of those mornings where everything just goes right
> 
> We were on the water with a longline deployed and anchored up with 2x burly pots deployed and baits in the water just after 6am.
> 
> Nothing happened at all for the first 15 min or so then my strayline ticked out......then ran....then nothing......fuck,do I check my bait? Na il give it a couple mins then off she goes and give it a wind and connect. Nice 8p snapper to start off. Usually the boy always gets the first one but he catches up later.
> Attachment 131323
> 
> A couple min later Dad is on,the boy is on and I am winding up lines.
> ...


Nice well done to your son
That’s a good fish for the young falla 
That little shimano is a pretty good little reel 
Probably didn’t need to upgrade it
But stratics were on Special

----------


## Sarvo

> An awesome day out, Your lad looked pretty chuffed with himself this afternoon when I called in.


Yes - I had a photo from Nydia Bay yesterday with 1 Snapper of not overly large size 
Went into the Recycle Bin when I saw Cams catch :-))))))

Still Gurnard here - thank God - or it would not be worth going out 
Maybe March Snapper time for Pelorus ??
What you heard - you Tasman reapers

----------


## kukuwai

Inspired by some of VCs recent catches.

I wangled a day off, relieved the youngest from daycare and took dad out as well.

Flounder net was set at first light with only two meters in the channel Cam and 38m on the mud.

Blasted out into the bay for a rod fish. Actually blasted is an exaggeration as had to walk the boat 40 odd meters to get out the very shallow channel mouth.

Magic morning out there with biting fish which is always good. Came back in the channel 2.5hrs later with 7 snapper and 3 kahawai.

Picked up the flounder net for 13 of those which meant a good mix of fish in the bin



Didn't take any pictures out there but was happy to put a few bags in the freezer as stocks were getting low. 







Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk

----------


## Sarvo

> Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


A Flounder Filterer - now that's a definite perfectionist :-)
Hope you scared some around the corner

----------


## veitnamcam

> Inspired by some of VCs recent catches.
> 
> I wangled a day off, relieved the youngest from daycare and took dad out as well.
> 
> Flounder net was set at first light with only two meters in the channel Cam and 38m on the mud.
> 
> Blasted out into the bay for a rod fish. Actually blasted is an exaggeration as had to walk the boat 40 odd meters to get out the very shallow channel mouth.
> 
> Magic morning out there with biting fish which is always good. Came back in the channel 2.5hrs later with 7 snapper and 3 kahawai.
> ...


Good stuff!, no rays then ?

----------


## kukuwai

> Good stuff!, no rays then ?


I was worried about them but still none. Thankfully 

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk

----------


## veitnamcam

> I was worried about them but still none. Thankfully 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


I think the trick is not to have the net in the bottom of the channel eg just fish the sides by doing as you did.
At least that seems to mostly work for me, the rays are there but I think they stay deeper than the flounder.

----------


## kukuwai

> eg just fish the sides by doing as you did.


That's because i have had a good teacher. Cheers 

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk

----------


## veitnamcam

> Yes - I had a photo from Nydia Bay yesterday with 1 Snapper of not overly large size 
> Went into the Recycle Bin when I saw Cams catch :-))))))
> 
> Still Gurnard here - thank God - or it would not be worth going out 
> Maybe March Snapper time for Pelorus ??
> What you heard - you Tasman reapers


I havent fished the sounds much at all but the last 6 weeks or so they have been spawning and patchy to catch here in the bay requiring going deep which is a long way.
Now they are back in range and hungry as trying to put condition back on so I imagine from now they would be heading into the sounds?
Are you based in Nydia?

----------


## Sarvo

> I havent fished the sounds much at all but the last 6 weeks or so they have been spawning and patchy to catch here in the bay requiring going deep which is a long way.
> Now they are back in range and hungry as trying to put condition back on so I imagine from now they would be heading into the sounds?
> Are you based in Nydia?


No @veitnamcam - I approx half way from Havelock to there 
I actually caught  "the"  Snapper in Maori Bay but SE kept pushing me around so went around into Nydia - only caught a couple of release Kawhai there 
My Snaps was some color as Kukuwai's 
If I fish deep (deep in here is 25-30m) I catch bloody 7 Gillers and Spiky Dogs - loose a heap of gear etc
Neighbor puts up with that and gets rewarded with more Gurnard and slightly bigger Snapper - but again - usually catches one Snapper - and that's it 
Strange, as you know - when you catch one its usually bang bang - been same all year (since Spring actually)

----------


## veitnamcam

> No @veitnamcam - I approx half way from Havelock to there 
> I actually caught  "the"  Snapper in Maori Bay but SE kept pushing me around so went around into Nydia - only caught a couple of release Kawhai there 
> My Snaps was some color as Kukuwai's 
> If I fish deep (deep in here is 25-30m) I catch bloody 7 Gillers and Spiky Dogs - loose a heap of gear etc
> Neighbor puts up with that and gets rewarded with more Gurnard and slightly bigger Snapper - but again - usually catches one Snapper - and that's it 
> Strange, as you know - when you catch one its usually bang bang - been same all year (since Spring actually)


Yea I dunno, here they feed up on crabs and seacucumbers and baby shellfish and its all pretty featureless bottom so its a case of pick a area and depth and use lots of burly to gather them in....which means you need current, Sunday we got threw 4 burly bombs in a couple of hours but its worth it if you fill the bin....not so much if inundated with sharks or baby kahawai.
The bigger ones can be shy and change of light at either end of the day is generally better as long as it aligns with current.....slack water is shit but then so is too much current :Grin: 

Id try to burly into a mussle farm or into a big sandy bottom bay where they should be feeding.?

----------


## mikee

> No @veitnamcam - I approx half way from Havelock to there 
> I actually caught  "the"  Snapper in Maori Bay but SE kept pushing me around so went around into Nydia - only caught a couple of release Kawhai there 
> My Snaps was some color as Kukuwai's 
> If I fish deep (deep in here is 25-30m) I catch bloody 7 Gillers and Spiky Dogs - loose a heap of gear etc
> Neighbor puts up with that and gets rewarded with more Gurnard and slightly bigger Snapper - but again - usually catches one Snapper - and that's it 
> Strange, as you know - when you catch one its usually bang bang - been same all year (since Spring actually)


Talk to the skippers of the harvesters, if you play nice they may let you move in behind or the worlds best burley maker.

----------


## kukuwai

Young fella got a cracker...48cm.....



Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk

----------


## veitnamcam

Bloody awesome!

----------


## Danny

Thats a carrot!

----------


## Sarvo

> Talk to the skippers of the harvesters, if you play nice they may let you move in behind or the worlds best burley maker.


Don't think I be asking the Kakara skipper :-(
God I hate that basted boat !!!

We used to do that years ago and to be honest have seen last two time in Kenepuru harvesting but I not gone near
Will give it a try next time I see.

----------


## kukuwai

@Sarvo There is a school of thought amongst the old school fishers around here that the snapper that used to frequent the sounds hot spots ( kenepuru etc) are now heading into tasman bay due to increased  water temp.

I'm no expert on that but everyone says May is the best month for snaps off D'Urville.

However they get em on @Shearer's favourite....metal Jigs. Nothing on the bait.

Food for thought 

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk

----------


## Sarvo

> @Sarvo There is a school of thought amongst the old school fishers around here that the snapper that used to frequent the sounds hot spots ( kenepuru etc) are now heading into tasman bay due to increased  water temp.
> 
> I'm no expert on that but everyone says May is the best month for snaps off D'Urville.
> 
> However they get em on @Shearer's favourite....metal Jigs. Nothing on the bait.
> 
> Food for thought 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


I think you are right
Last 3 years - big Snapper caught Oct - then that's it
Spawning I think its been said
Just dribs and drabs after that
Thank god for the grunters (Gurnard)

----------


## veitnamcam

> @Sarvo There is a school of thought amongst the old school fishers around here that the snapper that used to frequent the sounds hot spots ( kenepuru etc) are now heading into tasman bay due to increased  water temp.
> 
> I'm no expert on that but everyone says May is the best month for snaps off D'Urville.
> 
> However they get em on @Shearer's favourite....metal Jigs. Nothing on the bait.
> 
> Food for thought 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


The metal is effective in that deeper water because you can get it down and keep it down while on the drift.
That said I have had a very successful charter trip up there in june fishing 60-100m and only ledger rigs and only squid bait......despite me taking all my gear and wanting to use it.

----------


## Nick-D

New waka. Cool little beast. Been a bit of swell so no spearing but have been trying the wishing sticks in the harbour. Managed a few feeds and has the added advantage of being able to drink beers while fishing....

Dog also approves

Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk

----------


## Tommy

> New waka. Cool little beast. Been a bit of swell so no spearing but have been trying the wishing sticks in the harbour. Managed a few feeds and has the added advantage of being able to drink beers while fishing....
> 
> Dog also approves
> 
> Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk


It would be fun getting it up and down your driveway!

----------


## Beaker

Was today.
Not many fish harmed.....

----------


## veitnamcam

> Was today.
> Not many fish harmed..... Attachment 131651


Better than workin tho ?

----------


## veitnamcam

> New waka. Cool little beast. Been a bit of swell so no spearing but have been trying the wishing sticks in the harbour. Managed a few feeds and has the added advantage of being able to drink beers while fishing....
> 
> Dog also approves
> 
> Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk


Sweet ride.
Brand/spec/outboard/mods/trailer. give us the rundown :Thumbsup:

----------


## kukuwai

> The metal is effective in that deeper water because you can get it down and keep it down while on the drift.


100 % that makes total sense. 

Interesting thing is if @Sarvo  can't get em in the inner sounds what does that mean? Do they just not go there anymore? Id be interested in peoples thoughts. 
 @Nick-D you are gunna love that boat 
Good purchase, not too dissimilar to mine.
Got a battery in it? You will need a sounder and nav lights. 

Hanging front seat works well for me. Nothing flash, holds battery sounder etc.


 @Beaker Looks like good conditions out on the water up there. Good on ya. 

I still maintain that a bad days fishing is better than a good day at work 

I am sure you will all understand.




Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk

----------


## Nick-D

> Sweet ride.
> Brand/spec/outboard/mods/trailer. give us the rundown


F14 beach launch frewza. Running a 40 suzi 2 banger. Goes all good. No real mods so far, will use it for a bit then work out what I want to change/improve.

Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk

----------


## Nick-D

> 100 % that makes total sense. 
> 
> Interesting thing is if @Sarvo  can't get em in the inner sounds what does that mean? Do they just not go there anymore? Id be interested in peoples thoughts. 
>  @Nick-D you are gunna love that boat 
> Good purchase, not too dissimilar to mine.
> Got a battery in it? You will need a sounder and nav lights. 
> 
> Hanging front seat works well for me. Nothing flash, holds battery sounder etc.
> 
> ...


Yeah have a battery setup for sounder. Need to get nav lights sorted though. Probably just go battery powered as won't need them much. Will throw a big fish bin in the middle seat with a squab.

Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk

----------


## kukuwai

> Yeah have a battery setup for sounder. Need to get nav lights sorted though. Probably just go battery powered as won't need them much. Will throw a big fish bin in the middle seat with a squab.
> 
> Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk


Mean, looking forward to some action photos.

Enjoy 

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk

----------


## veitnamcam

> 100 % that makes total sense. 
> 
> Interesting thing is if @Sarvo  can't get em in the inner sounds what does that mean? Do they just not go there anymore? Id be interested in peoples thoughts. 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


It is an interesting question alright......
Has the inner sounds ever been a great snapper fishing area?...yes I know they have always been caught and traditionally some very large specimens are caught but even back in the 60s-70s Tasman bay was far more prolific than the sounds.
Some good fish were caught up til new year on Marlborough fishing groups but I havent followed much since.

A mate of mine was beach seining the sounds for snapper in the 80s...tho I think that was more outer sounds...will pick whats left of his brains when I next catch up with him.

----------


## ROKTOY

8am. Cam and I got our two boys out this morning for an outing. It was an idyllic calm morning, one that looked to be the ideal day to be on the water, Cam had talked of heading out and chasing Snapper while the flounder net did its work, but the forecast told stories of wind and choppyness so after the flounder net was deployed we went for a cruise and elected to park up on a remote and deserted beach for a bit as the tide came in, the boys did what boys do dug holes threw stuff, ate stuff. The older boys watched the water and the stingrays coming and going near the shoreline while we gas bagged and waited for a bit of water to come in. Comments were made speculating about the flounder net getting hammered by the rays. 
Cam had loaded his sea biscuit in the Tinny Punt and he spent an hour or so towing the boys around in the channel, we only had one body overboard off the biscuit, but what a way to spend the morning. We eventually loaded up and trundled back up the channel to recover the flounder net. One flounder, followed by a stingray, bugger. Then a few more flounder and a couple more stingrays filled the net so a quick retrieve and we were away. 8 eaters and 3-4 Rays so not a huge haul but more than enough for a couple of beaut feeds. 
No fish photos but heaps of the boys playing on the sea biscuit. 
Thanks for the trip out Cam.

----------


## rugerman

Sounds like a great day out. Nets and longlines are great, it's like a lucky dip to see what you get when your hauling them in.

----------


## A330driver

Whangateau mullet on the smoker.....bloody beautiful !!!!!

----------


## veitnamcam

> Whangateau mullet on the smoker.....bloody beautiful !!!!!
> 
> 
> Attachment 131824Attachment 131823


Thats a bloody good looking smoker.....more details please.

----------


## A330driver

Just an old electrical storage unit with racks added.... simple shit

... address omitted....

----------


## veitnamcam

> Just an old electrical storage unit with racks added.... simple shit
> 
> ... address omitted....


Wheredya get the racks? seem to be the hardest bit to find to build a smoker.

----------


## A330driver

Yeah mate.. we have 3 of them... racks came with them....specialty stuff they tossed,... right place right time... the bottom rack has taken a beating,but we have 8 spares

----------


## veitnamcam

A few flattys after work.

Sent from my S60 using Tapatalk

----------


## Sideshow

That’s cheating your fishing today :Oh Noes:

----------


## veitnamcam

Had planned to take the ray out from Nelson this morning but with he had a serious case of man flu so I took up my uncles offer instead and joined him and my Dad and my Son in golden bay.
Beach launch didnt quite go to plan and I got wet feet and wet balls but alls well that ends well..
Bit of a swell but bugger all wind.
Fishing was very very good,so much so we were done by 9am and waiting for the tide to drop a bit for retrieval..... luckily we had some beers 😁

----------


## veitnamcam



----------


## stingray

Solid fish! Nothing like a young bloke hooked into a good snap!

----------


## stingray

Felt like a bag of bones today, sat in the sun and tried to get my life in order!! Need to go fishng

----------


## veitnamcam

I know where some are

----------


## Shearer

> Felt like a bag of bones today, sat in the sun and tried to get my life in order!! Need to go fishng
> Attachment 132329


Awful lot of lures in that photo @stingray???

----------


## veitnamcam

> Awful lot of lures in that photo @stingray???


They catch fishermen  :Wink:

----------


## veitnamcam

It was too good not to go out again this morning despite yesterdays slaughter.
Flat calm no wind and nice and overcast we caught 9 in just over an hour and came back in to clean up.
Beautiful one day perfect the next.



No longlines and no bycatch was an awesome weekend of fishing.

----------


## stingray

> Awful lot of lures in that photo @stingray???


Ahem.... like I said I'm trying to sort my life out ...no more heavy metal! No more master/ soft baiting...no slow jigs ...back to what I know ...bait and a big fucking spear ...get the results you earn! @Shearer

----------


## Rushy

> Ahem.... like I said I'm trying to sort my life out ...no more heavy metal! No more master/ soft baiting...no slow jigs ...back to what I know ...bait and a big fucking spear ...get the results you earn! @Shearer


So here you go Stingray.  Fashion yourself a home made Hawaiian Sling, go snorkeling in a favourite spot and catch a fishy.

----------


## kukuwai

Mum wanted to go fishing today, its her 69th birthday and Dad was committed to the second stage of a 4man golf comp so the responsibility fell to me.

Pretty average conditions with the north easter this morning so the snapper were off the bite as is often the case with the easterly.

There was no chance of the young fella going to daycare while fishing was happening so he came along and proved to be the days champ hooking two kingfish.

This was the first 74cm...so a quick hug and back over the side.



Its a bloody big fish for a nearly 4 year old to let go i tell ya.  It was followed quickly with one of the same length caught buy mum.

During the fight i cut my line as it became tangled in it and we wernt sure of the size at that point. So while re-tying my line i hear a "ziiiiiiing...dad help" and turn to see the young fellas little green rod bent double in the rod holder.

It was a slow patient fight. Ten or so minutes and mostly handled by me but there was no chance this one was getting let go.



All were caught on baited flasher rigs.

Who says you need a flash rod for kingfish....



Mum reckons she will never forget it 

Now time for some hunting 



Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk

----------


## Rushy

Excellent.

----------


## Beaker

> Mum wanted to go fishing today, its her 69th birthday and Dad was committed to the second stage of a 4man golf comp so the responsibility fell to me.
> 
> Pretty average conditions with the north easter this morning so the snapper were off the bite as is often the case with the easterly.
> 
> There was no chance of the young fella going to daycare while fishing was happening so he came along and proved to be the days champ hooking two kingfish.
> 
> This was the first 74cm...so a quick hug and back over the side.
> 
> 
> ...


He won't forget it either!

Bloody awesome.

----------


## veitnamcam

Bloody awesome!

----------


## ROKTOY

That is a cracker fish, well done young fella. You gotta be proud of that Kukuwai

----------


## Gibo

Not tomorrow, not today but last weeks One base. We got 2nd and 3rd place Tuna. man I need a purpose made sashimi knife!

----------


## Rushy

Look at you getting all chummy with that Sheila Gibo.

----------


## Sarvo

Yea - but look at the sign beside her :-)
Well done guys !!

----------


## Gibo

Thats my sister in law uncle. Shes on the committee hence giving prizes and it was also her boat we were on in the comp... yeah rigged for sure  :Wink:

----------


## Shearer

> Not tomorrow, not today but last weeks One base. We got 2nd and 3rd place Tuna. man I need a purpose made sashimi knife! 
> Attachment 132788
> Attachment 132789
> Attachment 132790
> Attachment 132791


Nice. Caught on light gear?

----------


## Rushy

> Thats my sister in law uncle. Shes on the committee hence giving prizes and it was also her boat we were on in the comp... yeah rigged for sure


Mate that’s the fishing equivalent of insider trading.  You should forfeit the prize.

----------


## veitnamcam

Good stuff Gibo  :Thumbsup: 

Question for ya.....Tuna great fresh and raw....not bad fresh and panfried with some stuff on the outside.
But what do you do with frozen fish or do you smoke all you cant eat fresh and freeze that?

----------


## Gibo

> Good stuff Gibo 
> 
> Question for ya.....Tuna great fresh and raw....not bad fresh and panfried with some stuff on the outside.
> But what do you do with frozen fish or do you smoke all you cant eat fresh and freeze that?


None of mine got frozen. Eaten in 3 days  :Grin:

----------


## Gibo

> Nice. Caught on light gear?


Nah 24 and 37

----------


## veitnamcam

> None of mine got frozen. Eaten in 3 days


Nice!, I dont tend to get the odd one tho its limit of skippys or 330kilo of blue or nothing at all :Grin:

----------


## Gibo

My mate got second place marlin, 215kg blue so we have a shit ton of smoked marlin inbound too, that will require a freezer  :Grin:  
Imagine the Randrups dilemma who need to sort out a 492kg Blue  :O O:

----------


## Sideshow

Hey Gibo, do they add any spice/flavour to the smoked marlin in NZ?

The stuff Ive eaten in Mauritius had none. It was ok, but after a bit you soon had had enough of it. Might be just my tastebuds as biltong I can eat all day and nigh.

----------


## veitnamcam

Over the hill again today with  @ROKTOY and boys for another snapper slaying session.
Weather fantastic......actually too good I was baking in the sun and praying for breeze.
Boys caught fish....lots of fish.
Chilly bin was too small again :ORLY: 
Average size was down a bit on last trip but still plenty there and on the chew.

----------


## kukuwai

> Attachment 132788


Holy shit that must have been soooo much fun !!!! 

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk

----------


## veitnamcam

Out for a flounder this morning.
Ten flatties.

----------


## ROKTOY

> Over the hill again today with  @ROKTOY and boys for another snapper slaying session.
> Weather fantastic......actually too good I was baking in the sun and praying for breeze.
> Boys caught fish....lots of fish.
> Chilly bin was too small again
> Average size was down a bit on last trip but still plenty there and on the chew.
> 
> Attachment 132870
> 
> Attachment 132871
> Attachment 132872


Cheers Cam for a cracker trip out on the water. You couldn't have asked for a better day, sunny, calm, plenty of fish. Watching the boys hauling in the Snaps was cool. Had to give my boy a hand to wind in the fish he thinks HE caught. Filled the chilly bin very quickly. Finished the day with a nice feed of fresh Gurnard for tea. Grandma came and got her Rig fillets this morning. An Excellent day.

----------


## stingray

Got the ferry our to the boulder bank, with Lis her ma and a bloke from work and his family... Got there at low tide baited and cast.. Pecked to death by spotties and small brim... Repeat repeat etc.. Wait for the tide to push the bigger one's will come with current... Someone said... Possibly me... Anyway tide came in fish size increased marginally sun beat down on us.. Small people got scratchy so after a kg of squid and some salted pillies I admitted defeat.. Packed up phoned our ride home... No keepers but nice day out

----------


## Nick-D

Last weekends dive turned it on. Started slow at motiti chasing snapper with only small fullas coming in on both kina and fish burley. Wind died off so decided to shoot out wider despite the swell. Was about halfway out to schooner and was inky blue 25m plus vis. 

Few deeper 20m-ish drops below the Massive schools of koheru the size of kahawai got us into the Kings. Got tied up pretty good by one king which took a bit of sorting at depth. Very quickly filled the bin then stopped shooting and just enjoyed some absolutely magic scenic diving. 

Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk

----------


## stingray

Very solid kingis ...oh for vis that good !

----------


## stingray



----------


## Gibo

> Last weekends dive turned it on. Started slow at motiti chasing snapper with only small fullas coming in on both kina and fish burley. Wind died off so decided to shoot out wider despite the swell. Was about halfway out to schooner and was inky blue 25m plus vis. 
> 
> Few deeper 20m-ish drops below the Massive schools of koheru the size of kahawai got us into the Kings. Got tied up pretty good by one king which took a bit of sorting at depth. Very quickly filled the bin then stopped shooting and just enjoyed some absolutely magic scenic diving. 
> 
> Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk


Did you bump into the local whale shark hanging out down there?

----------


## Danny

> Did you bump into the local whale shark hanging out down there?


We did three weekends back @Gibo! Few miles off behind Motiti, I nearly jumped overboard with fright! Huge. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Gibo

> We did three weekends back @Gibo! Few miles off behind Motiti, I nearly jumped overboard with fright! Huge. 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Wicked! My mate jumped in with it, shat his pants a bit too  :Grin:

----------


## Nick-D

> Wicked! My mate jumped in with it, shat his pants a bit too


I wish man, would love to swim with one. Was one of those days, felt like anything could turn up.

----------


## Gibo

> I wish man, would love to swim with one. Was one of those days, felt like anything could turn up.


 :Yarr:  been spearing up Bowentown lately?  :Psmiley:

----------


## veitnamcam

Out at stupid o clock yesterday got 16 or so kept 13.



Out this arvo got another 16 or so kept ten....they all well and truly legal but I figure they might as well go back to get bigger if they are not damaged.

----------


## stingray

Clarke you dumbarse buy the little one a fishing rod!

----------


## Mistral

> Out at stupid o clock yesterday got 16 or so kept 13.
> 
> Attachment 133557
> 
> Out this arvo got another 16 or so kept ten....they all well and truly legal but I figure they might as well go back to get bigger if they are not damaged.
> 
> Attachment 133559
> 
> Attachment 133560


Hiya, are you netting them? Drag or set net?
Or some other mystical method?
Ta, W

----------


## veitnamcam

> Hiya, are you netting them? Drag or set net?
> Or some other mystical method?
> Ta, W


Set net at low tide pick up a few hours later.

----------


## stingray

About 20 mins sees us out at a local eastury ...want to drag a net social distancing granteed! You at one end me at the other! ...you pick up your end ...I'll clean out mine after you..

----------


## Shearer

I bags the shallow end.
Did I hear correctly. Fishing from kayaks is ok under level 3?

----------


## stingray

Yes you can surf , paddle board , and fish out of yaks ...along with mountain biking , swimming , freediving ( but not spearfishing) err was called snorkling , even smoke though we're working up to banning that by 2050 along with rats rabbits cats mice and kea ,  but get in a motorised boat and go fishing...nope. 

Also no lures allowed straight up fresh hand caught baits only, and if your name starts with a,c e ,g h, etc you can fish even days if your name starts with b,d,f,i etc you can fish odd days ....

Hope this clears things up!

----------


## 7mmwsm

And I have never heard her promote Anzac day with such vigor before, but tomorrow she wants us to all stand at our letter box at 6am. 
I'm 200 % in favour of Anzac day, but I'm not standing by the letter box because she says I should. 
Sorry it's not fishing related, but it sort of goes with what Stingray is getting at. 
But you all be good and line up.

----------


## Gapped axe

Just getting my medals out now, only time I wear them. Must admit old Sea Biscuit has taken the shine of things somewhat.

----------


## 7mmwsm

> Just getting my medals out now, only time I wear them. Must admit old Sea Biscuit has taken the shine of things somewhat.


Good on you GA. I won't be standing by the letterbox, but but I'll definitely be thinking of you and your mates.

----------


## NRT

> Just getting my medals out now, only time I wear them. Must admit old Sea Biscuit has taken the shine of things somewhat.


Just a timing issue covid in a new Zealand summer would be more nuts to control anarchy I would think 

Sent from my TA-1025 using Tapatalk

----------


## Gibo

Ha ha gear is already packed and ready for sparrows fart o'clock Tuesday morning, surfcasting over first light then chuck some stickbaits around over the high at 10ish am. This is torture  :Grin:

----------


## rugerman

I'm sure it will be cheek to jowl on the local wharf on Tuesday. I will wait for the slowdown before trying the wharf. Might go up the beach a bit though. Are any bait shops open or just try the petrol stations.

----------


## veitnamcam

> Ha ha gear is already packed and ready for sparrows fart o'clock Tuesday morning, surfcasting over first light then chuck some stickbaits around over the high at 10ish am. This is torture


Go back to work ya barstard!
Not sure I will bother surfcasting down here at this time of year but will see what the tides and weather/work hours do and hope to get out for a flounder with either the net or spear.

----------


## Beaker

> Ha ha gear is already packed and ready for sparrows fart o'clock Tuesday morning, surfcasting over first light then chuck some stickbaits around over the high at 10ish am. This is torture


That's my task for tommrrow.  :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## Nick-D

> Ha ha gear is already packed and ready for sparrows fart o'clock Tuesday morning, surfcasting over first light then chuck some stickbaits around over the high at 10ish am. This is torture


I have a crappy surf aster I got given, might go have a crack as well. I'm probably going to go for a spear anyway

----------


## Gibo

> Go back to work ya barstard!��
> Not sure I will bother surfcasting down here at this time of year but will see what the tides and weather/work hours do and hope to get out for a flounder with either the net or spear.


I havnt stopped working!! I decided I needed a mental health day so having a days leave  :Grin:

----------


## veitnamcam

> I havnt stopped working!! I decided I needed a mental health day so having a days leave


Ah now that's  a bag of worms  isnt it.....if you can work from home why did you ever go to work ,and if you are working from home is it even work?
something  to mull over.

----------


## veitnamcam

> Ah now that's  a bag of worms  isnt it.....if you can work from home why did you ever go to work ,and if you are working from home is it even work?
> something  to mull over.


Ps I need a metal/mental health day too, id like to go fishing Tuesday  but to be honest Im fucken rapt just to go back to work.

----------


## Gibo

Nothing there to mull over for me

----------


## Gibo

Up at 3:30 this morning, next to no sleep, way to excited, love it how the promise of a hunt or fishing adventure can still do that! 
Swedish torch was alight at 4am. First mission was to try for a snapper on the long rod. Only small kahawai for me, mate got a panny. 



Next mission was to try the new stick bait 


Always tastes great if you bleed em

----------


## stingray

WICKED ! Sunrise @Gibo  :Thumbsup: :..........jealous as hell, glad to see you out and your creations catching! Bloody fantastic!

----------


## kukuwai

So good to see a post on my favourite thread again...onya @Gibo 

I never thought i would be so happy to be back at work tho. Great to get back into it. 

Will be excited to wipe the dust of the fishing rod in the weekend tho. 

THANKS !!! 

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk

----------


## Danny

Mean @Gibo!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Rushy

Do you do deliveries Gibo?

----------


## tiroahunta

> And I have never heard her promote Anzac day with such vigor before, but tomorrow she wants us to all stand at our letter box at 6am. 
> I'm 200 % in favour of Anzac day, but I'm not standing by the letter box because she says I should. 
> Sorry it's not fishing related, but it sort of goes with what Stingray is getting at. 
> But you all be good and line up.


I had no idea she was promoting it. I thought it was a grassroots thing. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Beaker

Just back from a couple hours doing this -


No fish harmed - apart from frozen bait. 
And it was brilliant  :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## veitnamcam

Good shit guys.

----------


## Nick-D

Snuck a wee shore dive in this morning. Bit green but flat as a pancake. Bloody good to get back in the water. 

Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk

----------


## Shearer

Mmmmmmmmm. Dory.

----------


## MB

I went surf casting today. It was more of a family trip to the beach with a fishing rod, plus I'm a terrible surf caster. I caught a small kahawai. The poor fish managed to iki itself with a 4/0 hook. Dead as a door nail! My boy was pretty excited and wanted to bring it home for dinner. He has also requested that I smoke it. Don't want to dampen his enthusiasm, so now firing up the smoker for a half pound kahawai and a few scavenged mussels!

----------


## Rushy

The things we do for our kids.  Good on ya mate.

----------


## stingray

Rung my boss, fucker said sorry mate your flat out Friday ...he reckoned he heard my bottom lip hit the floor...laughed his arse off ..

"you will be flat out fishing somewhere". 

Damn near had a heart attack. Barstard!  

Looks like I'm going for a fish! Still think it was a rotten bloody trick all the same!  :Thumbsup:

----------


## Beaker

> Rung my boss, fucker said sorry mate your flat out Friday ...he reckoned he heard my bottom lip hit the floor...laughed his arse off ..
> 
> "you will be flat out fishing somewhere". 
> 
> Damn near had a heart attack. Barstard!  
> 
> Looks like I'm going for a fish! Still think it was a rotten bloody trick all the same!


Lol. 

Only have to put fuel in the boat, and Friday is on!!!
Haven't even checked the weather - maybe will be bumby, or maybe not - I'm going fishing  :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## Allgood

> I went surf casting today. It was more of a family trip to the beach with a fishing rod, plus I'm a terrible surf caster. I caught a small kahawai. The poor fish managed to iki itself with a 4/0 hook. Dead as a door nail! My boy was pretty excited and wanted to bring it home for dinner. He has also requested that I smoke it. Don't want to dampen his enthusiasm, so now firing up the smoker for a half pound kahawai and a few scavenged mussels!


Here is something you could try with the young fella. Take a small portable BBQ with you to the beach, a hand full of newspaper, some butter, a few slices of lemon and some fresh bread. If you catch a small Kahawai, gut it, split like you do for smoking, rub butter on the flesh, then wrap in a sheet of newspaper. dunk it in the tide to wet the paper and wrap it again and dunk it. do the same about 3-4 more times until you have 6-8 layers of wet paper. Lay it on the grill, and cook it. The outside layers will slowly dry out and burn but after 20-30 mins the steam will have cooked the fish. As you unwrap it you will find the innermost layers are not charred. 

Stick the cooked fish on a slice of bread, squeeze lemon on it and feast away....

Back when I was a young fella too many moons ago I had an uncle do that on my very first beach fishing trip, except he cooked it over an open fire of driftwood. I can still recall that day in detail. He is 96 now and he still remembers it......

----------


## Allgood

On a different note regarding fishing. I work on a charter boat specializing in taking fisho's over the Kaipara Bar. We have a charter booked for sat with 10 guys. According to level 2 lockdown rules and our Dictator in charge, charters are permitted..........however the 2 hr max time period also applies to charter boats. How the hell are you supposed to operate a charter with a 2 hr limit?  Even cruising out at 25knots means we will have to turn around before we even get the anchor down..

I shudder to think how many charter operators are going to go under if they cant get back in business. Its hard enough to operate with all the maritime compliance costs as it is.......

----------


## 300CALMAN

> On a different note regarding fishing. I work on a charter boat specializing in taking fisho's over the Kaipara Bar. We have a charter booked for sat with 10 guys. According to level 2 lockdown rules and our Dictator in charge, charters are permitted..........however the 2 hr max time period also applies to charter boats. How the hell are you supposed to operate a charter with a 2 hr limit?  Even cruising out at 25knots means we will have to turn around before we even get the anchor down..
> 
> I shudder to think how many charter operators are going to go under if they cant get back in business. Its hard enough to operate with all the maritime compliance costs as it is.......


Bloody hell! Or the bad decisions it might prompt some skippers to make re speed and risks.

----------


## veitnamcam

> On a different note regarding fishing. I work on a charter boat specializing in taking fisho's over the Kaipara Bar. We have a charter booked for sat with 10 guys. According to level 2 lockdown rules and our Dictator in charge, charters are permitted..........however the 2 hr max time period also applies to charter boats. How the hell are you supposed to operate a charter with a 2 hr limit?  Even cruising out at 25knots means we will have to turn around before we even get the anchor down..
> 
> I shudder to think how many charter operators are going to go under if they cant get back in business. Its hard enough to operate with all the maritime compliance costs as it is.......


She is doing her very best to wipe all small business

----------


## stingray

> On a different note regarding fishing. I work on a charter boat specializing in taking fisho's over the Kaipara Bar. We have a charter booked for sat with 10 guys. According to level 2 lockdown rules and our Dictator in charge, charters are permitted..........however the 2 hr max time period also applies to charter boats. How the hell are you supposed to operate a charter with a 2 hr limit?  Even cruising out at 25knots means we will have to turn around before we even get the anchor down..
> 
> I shudder to think how many charter operators are going to go under if they cant get back in business. Its hard enough to operate with all the maritime compliance costs as it is.......


I'll book the first 2 hours, VC can book the second charter of the day for two hours ,Pengy can book the third charter of the day for two hours , and someone else can book the last two hours. Now seeing as we are all here on my charter ...you may as well have a fish , then when VC's charter starts seeing as he's a top bloke we can all have a fish..etc etc ..work within the stupidity with similar stupidity...to achieve success!

----------


## veitnamcam

Obviously we were all back working and couldn't get out for a fish?
Fuck I thought I was going to get out today but then work went to custard....not that I am complaining I need work.

----------


## Wildman

Sorry we got out.... 

Sent from my F5321 using Tapatalk

----------


## Beaker

> Obviously we were all back working and couldn't get out for a fish?
> Fuck I thought I was going to get out today but then work went to custard....not that I am complaining I need work.


Had a beer with my work boss tonight. We are having a serious strategy meeting tomorrow. He put me in charge of sorting the meeting room and time frames. So I've set the start time at a relaxed 0700hrs start and a potential finish at 1500hrs depending on progress of meeting. And I booked the external meeting of 'sain zabi'
Sain Zabi -

----------


## Pengy

> Had a beer with my work boss tonight. We are having a serious strategy meeting tomorrow. He put me in charge of sorting the meeting room and time frames. So I've set the start time at a relaxed 0700hrs start and a potential finish at 1500hrs depending on progress of meeting. And I booked the external meeting of 'sain zabi'
> Sain Zabi - Attachment 139757


Late start

----------


## veitnamcam

> Late start


He is taking the boss out so has to make fresh canapes and hors doeuvres for brekky before casting off.

----------


## veitnamcam

Farkin fishing tommorrow and probably the next day too!!!!

Sent from my S60 using Tapatalk

----------


## Beaker

> He is taking the boss out so has to make fresh canapes and hors doeuvres for brekky before casting off.


West Coast white bait, cooked on board. (forgot the bread though....... But remembered the butter to cook it in : :Wink:  



And there was a "few" boats out..... 
And include boat ramp..... Interesting, folk.... 

Did OK fishing for the morning to.

----------


## Beaker

Oh and having not used the boat in 7 weeks. Don't under estimate the loss of fishing/boating conditioning.....

----------


## veitnamcam

Out for a fish sat arvo with a mate, conditions were far from ideal but it was great just to get out.
We got a few nice snapper, they seem to have put condition back on after the spawn and are in good nick.

----------


## Sarvo

My neighbour says he has never in his 80 years ever seen so many bloody Spiky Dogs 
Double hook ups - 5 chasing the hooked ones to the surface - just 100's in shallow and deeper
I will test the waters finally tomorrow if not cleaning the boats under hull
Look at mate in Thames today - all over 40cm

----------


## veitnamcam

After clean up I headed off down the bay to call catch up with the cod masters @stingray and family.
Awesome weather and company, a deer and a pig already hanging in the woodshed when I arrived in the evening crays in the kitchen, beers yarns and bed.
Leisurely start in the morning, I may or may not have woken everyone up after my morning walk and we were off in the big boat with the cod masters.







Cods and crays acquired we had a lovely cruise back to the carrot patch while giving the aux a run and having some tea and biscuits.
Someone must have picked the patch already tho as we were inundated with more cod and spiky dogs we pulled the pin and headed home for clean up.

Awesome as always thanks for the invite Joe.

----------


## veitnamcam

> My neighbour says he has never in his 80 years ever seen so many bloody Spiky Dogs 
> Double hook ups - 5 chasing the hooked ones to the surface - just 100's in shallow and deeper
> I will test the waters finally tomorrow if not cleaning the boats under hull
> Look at mate in Thames today - all over 40cm 
> 
> Attachment 140006


Yea the spikys are back in force.

----------


## Sarvo

> Yea the spikys are back in force.


I will be trying the Sliders out to see if that eases the spiky pain ??
Will let you know 
At 14$ each - prob be bankrupt by smoko if plan not work out :-)

----------


## veitnamcam

> I will be trying the Sliders out to see if that eases the spiky pain ??
> Will let you know 
> At 14$ each - prob be bankrupt by smoko if plan not work out :-)


You will definitely get less spikys.....cuda could be a problem but if kept near the bottom should be ok.

----------


## Sideshow

I just new i should not have clicked on this :X X:  :Sick:  :Psychotic:  :TT TT:  :TT TT:  :TT TT:  :TT TT:  :3 8 14:

----------


## stingray

Well after all the talk we are fishing again ...young keen for a evening freedive saw us out in wonderful vis hunting crays in a wèedbed , son and mate did on his sweet spot pulling a handful of keepers ...my honey hole saw shead shells and emptiness.

Home shower food cook up bed ..woken by a wet cold nose of VCs hound jess...up and away down the coast with easing seas.. worked over some cod then tanked a favourite spot  Vs caves ...dropped in and honestly  counted 15 or more shead shells in and around the cave...scraped up 3 keepers ..blew rest of the tank on a shallow reef to no avalie ...lads tripped around Durville shot butters a silver drummer and some crays ..great weather even better company ...so very very good to get wet again 
.

----------


## stingray

Snuck out with the flat fish expert this evening, took the flounder dog and all, enjoyed a lazy beer and some relaxed happy company and watched the sun set , the birds fished and we did bugger all as the tide made, not a lot of push so we made do with a good dozen flats. Dog got a run and some pats, and VC and I got fishing time...priceless! 

Thanks Cam tastes we buggers they are!

----------


## veitnamcam

> Snuck out with the flat fish expert this evening, took the flounder dog and all, enjoyed a lazy beer and some relaxed happy company and watched the sun set , the birds fished and we did bugger all as the tide made, not a lot of push so we made do with a good dozen flats. Dog got a run and some pats, and VC and I got fishing time...priceless! 
> 
> Thanks Cam tastes we buggers they are!

----------


## stingray

Okiwi bay boat trap 

Great day ...flat arse..no tide in the morning so very sharkie ..big grey boy. Buggered off diving one keeper ..hard work with a fishing crew ...not allowed more time wet time ...back up the coast back out to 30 meters tide pushing handful of carrots couple of very good cod and bugger me a snap .

----------


## stingray



----------


## veitnamcam

Had a very hard morning....in my top 3 worst fishing days ever.
Against my better judgement tryed shallow from Nelson, sharked out and steamed up to peppin.... undersized cod, into Delaware for gurnard not a single bite even dropped a longline baits untouched.....out to my 30m spot....wind burly current all perfect....not a bite..... longline one gurnard. 1pm I had had enough and steamed home.
Oh well at least the boat got a good run.




Sent from my S60 using Tapatalk

----------


## kukuwai

Can't like that VC, but if it makes you feel any better i had exactly the same result with this today.



Not a bite !!

Lovely day on the coast tho. Swell has being building all day and is pretty impressive right now, waves the size of a house.

We heading home in the am but looks like heavy rain is coming. 

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk

----------


## stingray

[QUOTE=veitnamcam;1009754]Had a very hard morning....in my top 3 worst fishing days ever.
Against my better judgement tryed shallow from Nelson, sharked out and steamed up to peppin.... undersized cod, into Delaware for gurnard not a single bite even dropped a longline baits untouched.....out to my 30m spot....wind burly current all perfect....not a bite..... longline one gurnard. 1pm I had had enough and steamed home.
Oh well at least the boat got a good run.


Tide started to push on the green hills at 1230 fishing kicked into gear about 115. Young folk shoot way down got two snaps , 4 terries, and massive cod! Long cold day for them no sun and gentle southerly breeze.

----------


## Sarvo

> Had a very hard morning....in my top 3 worst fishing days ever.
> Against my better judgement tryed shallow from Nelson, sharked out and steamed up to peppin.... undersized cod, into Delaware for gurnard not a single bite even dropped a longline baits untouched.....out to my 30m spot....wind burly current all perfect....not a bite..... longline one gurnard. 1pm I had had enough and steamed home.
> Oh well at least the boat got a good run.
> 
> 
> Sent from my S60 using Tapatalk


So its not just me or us in inner Pelorus
Caught my 2 (only two allowed for us peasants) Cod yesterday in no time - then tried 4 places and just nothing apart for a couple of Spotties
Even the Spiky Dog's had a day off
Think my 2 Cod cost $20 each :-(

----------


## veitnamcam

> So its not just me or us in inner Pelorus
> Caught my 2 (only two allowed for us peasants) Cod yesterday in no time - then tried 4 places and just nothing apart for a couple of Spotties
> Even the Spiky Dog's had a day off
> Think my 2 Cod cost $20 each :-(


Yeah its no different this side for cod unfortunately.

Sent from my S60 using Tapatalk

----------


## mikee

> So its not just me or us in inner Pelorus
> Caught my 2 (only two allowed for us peasants) Cod yesterday in no time - then tried 4 places and just nothing apart for a couple of Spotties
> Even the Spiky Dog's had a day off
> Think my 2 Cod cost $20 each :-(


That may be true but if you had to g buy your fish cost would have been more than $40??

----------


## MB

FINALLY got back out on the water yesterday after a 2.5 month hiatus. Normal service has resumed!

----------


## veitnamcam

Great weather and good tide times brings everybody out for a flounder.
Went out yesterday but my favourite channel was already full of nets so turned around and came home.
Out today and went to my old favourite channel, best spots were taken again so I just made do and got a feed. Awesome weather.

----------


## veitnamcam

A few less people and nets about today so got back to my good spot but had a malfunction and tangled the anckor in the float line while setting so anckor didn't set/ hold....came back to find my floats only a couple of meters apart and thats never a good sign.

No rays tho so thats ok and got a feed for the neighbors.

----------


## veitnamcam



----------


## kukuwai

Hey @veitnamcam, you get em like this over your side ? Fuckin morons !!!



4.45am when i took the photo so clearly been in over night. Net hard to both side of the channel. WTF !!!!

Off home for a coffee but hope i bump into them later !!!



Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk

----------


## veitnamcam

> Hey @veitnamcam, you get em like this over your side ? Fuckin morons !!!
> 
> 
> 
> 4.45am when i took the photo so clearly been in over night. Net hard to both side of the channel. WTF !!!!
> 
> Off home for a coffee but hope i bump into them later !!!
> 
> 
> ...


Yep we do.
Off for a gurnard today. ( Well hopefully)

Sent from my S60 using Tapatalk

----------


## kukuwai

> Yep we do.
> Off for a gurnard today. ( Well hopefully)
> 
> Sent from my S60 using Tapatalk


Good luck 

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk

----------


## kukuwai

Got 1\2 a dozen & they look like tasty ones  !! 





Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk

----------


## Rushy

Nice.  That reminds me of boyhood adventures with my grandfather.

----------


## veitnamcam

Slow to get away this morning...trying to get two boys up and ready tried my patience.
Late for the tide to get in I got wet walking the boat out to deep water.
Sun coming up moon still high in the sky.





Lots of fresh water in close still but windy out wide.

Dropped a longline and burleyed up for the last of the incoming tide...... nothing....no bites.

Buggered off to try catch a cod at the top of the tide, got a bit windy/sloppy......no bites and only one 32.5cm cod boated and released. Guest boy feeling seasick I made the call to come in on the high.


No fish were harmed.

----------


## stingray

Bloody good on ya for taking young blokes out. Every experience is so important!

----------


## rugerman

Good on ya VC
That's why it's called fishing and not catching aye  :Have A Nice Day: 
Can't count the number of times I've gone surfcasting and stood in the rain and shite, chucked a heap of money into the sea ( terminal tackle and a smorgasbord of various baits) and come home empty handed. I look at it as a form of meditation these days ( especially with a boat and all the extra dollars involved)  :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## veitnamcam

> Good on ya VC
> That's why it's called fishing and not catching aye 
> Can't count the number of times I've gone surfcasting and stood in the rain and shite, chucked a heap of money into the sea ( terminal tackle and a smorgasbord of various baits) and come home empty handed. I look at it as a form of meditation these days ( especially with a boat and all the extra dollars involved)


Yea I normally always get a feed at least but didn't want to stick it out with a kid feeling a bit crook....its sopost to be fun.
Where I launched is good to get on and off the trailer about 2 hours either side of low for half an hour and half a hour either side of high so if I didnt come in then it would have been another 3 hours at least.
He got sent home with a feed of flounder he helped gut tho.

----------


## rugerman

Wise move I would think. Nothing worse than having a sick kid on board for hours  :Have A Nice Day: 
Pretty hard case, I found out I'm a bit prone to seasickness after I bought a boat.  :Wtfsmilie:

----------


## veitnamcam

> Wise move I would think. Nothing worse than having a sick kid on board for hours 
> Pretty hard case, I found out I'm a bit prone to seasickness after I bought a boat.


My old late uncle was one of Nelsons most prolific recreational fishers and he got sea sick.....he would have been a comercial fisherman if not for that.

----------


## Gapped axe

Ginger ale or ginger nuts are a good cure otherwise try standing under a tree. My mates took me away for the weekend to Ohiwa Harbour. Only got 3 good sized flounder in the nets nothing on the surf casters and Big Gun got a very sizeable Kahawai the next day from the boat. Man it was cold. Am now to weak to be able to get into the boat by myself so Big Gun just picked me up and put me in it. Was a very sad moment indeed but hey was still out there trying to do it. Hopefully I will get to the Bach again and the son, I know will sort things for me. Still great to be out for the weekend with great friends. Memories.

----------


## veitnamcam

> Ginger ale or ginger nuts are a good cure otherwise try standing under a tree. My mates took me away for the weekend to Ohiwa Harbour. Only got 3 good sized flounder in the nets nothing on the surf casters and Big Gun got a very sizeable Kahawai the next day from the boat. Man it was cold. Am now to weak to be able to get into the boat by myself so Big Gun just picked me up and put me in it. Was a very sad moment indeed but hey was still out there trying to do it. Hopefully I will get to the Bach again and the son, I know will sort things for me. Still great to be out for the weekend with great friends. Memories.


Keep goin as long as you are able Bos , as you said, making memorys.

----------


## rugerman

Probably always caught fish since he was burlying up the place all the time  :Have A Nice Day: 

Might try some gingerale next time, I use sealegs which seem to be ok. I have heard about the "Paihia bomb" supposed to be the shizzle from the pharmacy in Paihia. 




> My old late uncle was one of Nelsons most prolific recreational fishers and he got sea sick.....he would have been a comercial fisherman if not for that.

----------


## sore head stoat

Pihia bombs are no longer made i believe, i think i have 7 left ...  :Oh Noes:

----------


## Gapped axe

Nulseacalm is the go to, need to have ID on you when buying.

----------


## veitnamcam

When I was deepsea fishing I used to tell cadets who were sick to eat chocolate, they would look to me with a glimmer of hope in their eye and ask if it would stop them being sick? No I would say but it still tastes good on the way back up.

----------


## Sarvo

> When I was deepsea fishing I used to tell cadets who were sick to eat chocolate, they would look to me with a glimmer of hope in their eye and ask if it would stop them being sick? No I would say but it still tastes good on the way back up.


You mean barsted !!!
Best cure I had once - Kina 
Instant fix

----------


## veitnamcam

> You mean barsted !!!
> Best cure I had once - Kina 
> Instant fix


Really? Every time I have tried kina I have drank and gargled salt water to try get the taste out of my mouth.....apparently  they are sopost to be sweet but no local ones I have ever tried have been? Like trying to eat a just dropped acorn bitter !

----------


## Pengy

> Ginger ale or ginger nuts are a good cure otherwise try standing under a tree. My mates took me away for the weekend to Ohiwa Harbour. Only got 3 good sized flounder in the nets nothing on the surf casters and Big Gun got a very sizeable Kahawai the next day from the boat. Man it was cold. Am now to weak to be able to get into the boat by myself so Big Gun just picked me up and put me in it. Was a very sad moment indeed but hey was still out there trying to do it. Hopefully I will get to the Bach again and the son, I know will sort things for me. Still great to be out for the weekend with great friends. Memories.


Fuck!!!!!

----------


## Beaker

> When I was deepsea fishing I used to tell cadets who were sick to eat chocolate, they would look to me with a glimmer of hope in their eye and ask if it would stop them being sick? No I would say but it still tastes good on the way back up.


Unfortunately I'm a 1 in 75, get sick guy. 
For the normal, short days I don't worry about it, however if its a out real wide, or Big boat and lots of people etc.... Sealegs. Cheap insurance, and haven't feed the fish for 4 years

 (apart from one short mission, with a huge night before, and lots of rum & port, and a really shit sea, so it doesn't count....)

----------


## Beaker

> Really? Every time I have tried kina I have drank and gargled salt water to try get the taste out of my mouth.....apparently  they are sopost to be sweet but no local ones I have ever tried have been? Like trying to eat a just dropped acorn bitter !


Kina raw taste crap. 
Fried in a omelet are much better. (with chilli) 

But mussels or crays, taste much better. 
(also, snapper, crabs,flat fish, blue cod, kingis, zinger burger kfc, etc)

----------


## veitnamcam

> Kina raw taste crap. 
> Fried in a omelet are much better. (with chilli) 
> 
> But mussels or crays, taste much better. 
> (also, snapper, crabs,flat fish, blue cod, kingis, zinger burger kfc, etc)


Chilli makes everything bettter.....if bacon or chilli cant fix it its not food.

----------


## Gapped axe

Kina would have to be one of my favourite sea foods providing its in season and I get it.

----------


## Rushy

> Kina would have to be one of my favourite sea foods providing its in season and I get it.


Some people are just not man enough to eat Kina GA.  My brother and I got in the shit on a dive trip because we brought back Kina and sat on the bow eating them.. Everyone else brought back crays and scallops and were royally disgusted in the two of us.  They were even more put off when we savaged the cray bodies for the mustard.  Some people aye?

----------


## veitnamcam

> Kina would have to be one of my favourite sea foods providing its in season and I get it.


Yea I dont think I have ever had a good one, they certainly didnt look like the ones on spiky gold hunters.

Sent from my S60 using Tapatalk

----------


## stingray

Got out for a sneaky fish today ...ended up with my retired neighbour for crew hes a top bloke but not boat savvy...windyty said SW 15 I was hoping for less ...nope SW12-15 cold as your motherinlaws smile. Snuck down the coast with a following sea...should have turned back! 
Got to fishing grounds swung on anchor like a barstard..cod after cod 32cm moved more of the same except an undersize snap. One keeper cod and chucked it in heading for home wind against current stood waves up ..cut the corner instead of steaming out of the middle of the bay saw a very messy sea and read a big ugly very wrong and got a green one over the bow...the first time since my 20s ...crewman looked at me with wide eyes I gave him a wink and said brrrr..got out wide slowly where the swell/chop was more settled and jogged home without further incident. Stopped on a sheltered reef pulled 3 more keepers from 20ft un believable. Parked on the sand in the lee of an island ..4 carrots and couple of sand sharks ...wind kicked it up a gear so pulled the pin and home..couple mistakes today ...learnt from them ..crewman enjoyed his day out and said he trusted me completly and felt like he was in safe hands a very nice compliment .bit of scenery no fish photos.

----------


## Pengy

> Got out for a sneaky fish today ...ended up with my retired neighbour for crew hes a top bloke but not boat savvy...windyty said SW 15 I was hoping for less ...nope SW12-15 cold as your motherinlaws smile. Snuck down the coast with a following sea...should have turned back! 
> Got to fishing grounds swung on anchor like a barstard..cod after cod 32cm moved more of the same except an undersize snap. One keeper cod and chucked it in heading for home wind against current stood waves up ..cut the corner instead of steaming out of the middle of the bay saw a very messy sea and read a big ugly very wrong and got a green one over the bow...the first time since my 20s ...crewman looked at me with wide eyes I gave him a wink and said brrrr..got out wide slowly where the swell/chop was more settled and jogged home without further incident. Stopped on a sheltered reef pulled 3 more keepers from 20ft un believable. Parked on the sand in the lee of an island ..4 carrots and couple of sand sharks ...wind kicked it up a gear so pulled the pin and home..couple mistakes today ...learnt from them ..crewman enjoyed his day out and said he trusted me completly and felt like he was in safe hands a very nice compliment .bit of scenery no fish photos.
> Attachment 142252
> Attachment 142253


Phew !!!. I dodged that bullet  :Wink:

----------


## MB

My first kingfish on the spear. I'll save you all the details, but it was a lucky encounter and an epic battle followed. Fish nearly got away a few times, tangled in kelp and I nearly drowned! Definitely amateur hour underwater! Also caught a crayfish, so a great day all round.

----------


## veitnamcam

Got the flounder net out Friday, despite excellent weather and tides it was very weedy for some reason and I only got 3. Was nice tho.

----------


## rugerman

Go the flounder dog  :Have A Nice Day: 
Maybe a stormy at sea a few days ago and dislodged the weed to fill ya net. I set a mullet net in the Foxton river a while ago, but there was a heap of weed and crap washing down from a big rain up river and caught nothing but weed.

----------


## stingray

Sunday session ...
Barometer off the scale...hitting highs like a champion...out early southerly puffing...tried a quick drop on carrot patch , sharked to death .....so drifted down the coast ..ran over some sign that looked good ...next few hours was epic ...largest cod  went 53.5 cm ...john dory was a close second ...pannie brim .. couple of turkeys to close. Couple of very solid runs on stray line one hook up dropped one diffenatly cotta. But what a day with family.

----------


## stingray

Sorry shit photos salty fingers killing fish and baiting hooks

----------


## veitnamcam

Awesome 
Bloody good size cod and a Johnny how good.

Sent from my S60 using Tapatalk

----------


## Sparrow

A winter bonus on a boys day out ( Mum at work) 

Happy days.

----------


## Nick-D

> My first kingfish on the spear. I'll save you all the details, but it was a lucky encounter and an epic battle followed. Fish nearly got away a few times, tangled in kelp and I nearly drowned! Definitely amateur hour underwater! Also caught a crayfish, so a great day all round.


Awesome man. The old Kings start getting pretty elusive on the spear around this time. They sure put up a fight. Wait till your on the end of a 20keg plus model. My first king I got so tangled in my line, it was a bloody palava.

----------


## veitnamcam

Well looks like my floundering days are over Thanks to Sage and Nash.
Thinking about converting Tinny Punt into a flounder spotlighting gunship but would need keen/reliable crew.
Anyone want to buy a flounder boat?

----------


## kukuwai

Well my new net works good  Shame I won't have long left to use it.

These two guys are going to miss the shit out of it !!!



Not to mention their old man 

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk

----------


## Rushy

Teach them to fish for them with a line, the smallest hook you can find and a sweet corn kernel for bait. A can of cream style sweet corn for burly. That’d be fun as for the young one.

----------


## kukuwai

> Teach them to fish for them with a line, the smallest hook you can find and a sweet corn kernel for bait. A can of cream style sweet corn for burly. Thatd be fun as for the young one.


I just mentioned that to him Rushy. Hes pretty keen. "can you actually do that dad? really dad do they actually eat corn?" 

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk

----------


## Rushy

> I just mentioned that to him Rushy. Hes pretty keen. "can you actually do that dad? really dad do they actually eat corn?" 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


Mate tell him the old man on the forum says yes the eat canned corn and also canned peas.  Had hours of fun doing it as a young fella up the top of the top end of the Whangamata harbour as the tide turned and was coming in if I am remembering correctly) A can of whole kernel (Bait) and another can of cream style (Burly) is a cheap way of fishing as a kid.  We used light line and a small sprat hook with no sinker ( so it followed the burley).  Doesn’t need to be flash as a hand line will do but a kids light sprat rod is good as well.

----------


## veitnamcam

Well naturally I was out this morning, using my brand new slung 6.5 inch mesh net.
A bit of inclement weather sure puts off most of the punters.
The only other netter about today is a local who keeps a bloody close eye on me and my catches from his lounge.
He said Im only pretty new at this because I have only been netting this estuary and looking at it out of my window for the last 45 years but I have never seen any Dolphins in here in that time.
Anyway he got 20 running 5.5"mesh and I got six running 6.5" mesh...
The bigger fish have gone deep to spawn.

----------


## kukuwai

You and me both bro, might even give it another go tomorrow 

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk

----------


## veitnamcam

Bit bloody windy this morning and a tad wet.


I was the only one out on this side, got 7 and dropped a couple more out of the net.

----------


## kukuwai

Nice one Cam, I got none !!

Suspected that might be the case tho as when i went to pick it up someone had set a 60m net about 100m in front of my net. WTF??!!

Dad came along and i won't repeat what he had to say about it. Lucky for the owners of that net we didn't see them or dad would have had a piece of there hide !!

The cheek of some people is hard to fathom !

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk

----------


## veitnamcam

> Nice one Cam, I got none !!
> 
> Suspected that might be the case tho as when i went to pick it up someone had set a 60m net about 100m in front of my net. WTF??!!
> 
> Dad came along and i won't repeat what he had to say about it. Lucky for the owners of that net we didn't see them or dad would have had a piece of there hide !!
> 
> The cheek of some people is hard to fathom !
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


Yea that happens here too when it is busy.

----------


## deer243

> Well looks like my floundering days are over Thanks to Sage and Nash.
> Thinking about converting Tinny Punt into a flounder spotlighting gunship but would need keen/reliable crew.
> Anyone want to buy a flounder boat?


i could be keen on doing some flounder spearing from gunship

----------


## veitnamcam

Out with the cod masters this morning after a leisurely start, nice weather and I busyed myself with keeping all the smaller cod away from the other rods and other important dutys.




Good feed of Cod and Carrot obtained we headed for n for a nice early clean up.

Always Awesome Cheers Joe and Kin.

----------


## stingray

Cheers VC for showing us how winter hook lining is done, and not slay 25 sharks , Really great to see brim ( small they were) but in tasman bay in the winter. As you say we now have a resident population in the bay, long may they grow into a solid biomass. 

Cod 34- 37cm were stuffed full of krill ( squat lobster ), nothing on the surface were we normally see them (the krill) so interesting to note that they are about on the bottom. Marked up a reef for a dive next chance I get. Nice to wet a line and enjoy company of wonderful folks.

----------


## veitnamcam

Out straight afetr work this evening.....mirror flat makes it hard to see the banks and channels in the dark.



One large stingray unfortunately but I was still very happy with 19 good sized flounder and one kahawai.

.

Majority of them have been distributed around a nearby retirement village. :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## Rushy

> Majority of them have been distributed around a nearby retirement village.


I think I should come down and live close to you when I am a retired old man.  Oh wait ...........

----------


## veitnamcam

> I think I should come down and live close to you when I am a retired old man.  Oh wait ...........


Nipping out after work for a easy limit of fish comes to an end on the 1st of next month for me unfortunately Rushy.
I am not sure why the estuaries of the top of the south have been singled out for banning of set nets while it appears the rest of the country can continue on?

I did have a fairly good look for a flounder with the headlamp but water is just too dirty at the moment....viz is barely 100mm.

Sent from my S60 using Tapatalk

----------


## Rushy

> Nipping out after work for a easy limit of fish comes to an end on the 1st of next month for me unfortunately Rushy.
> I am not sure why the estuaries of the top of the south have been singled out for banning of set nets while it appears the rest of the country can continue on?
> 
> I did have a fairly good look for a flounder with the headlamp but water is just too dirty at the moment....viz is barely 100mm.
> 
> Sent from my S60 using Tapatalk


Yeh that sounds silly.  Are the dolphins that they are trying to save estuarine anyway?  Also is all netting banned or could you and a mate on either end of a net in wetsuits still drag a net in a loop out and across the estuary?  We used to catch them like that but the net was probably only 25 - 30 metres from memory and as I remember it was quite Heavy and tiring if you got a lot.

----------


## veitnamcam

Drag netting still ok but not so many suitable areas to do that and of course you need a mate who is keen and available at the time.
I'm not sure on the esturine habits of the Hector's dolphin but it seems od that almost all other estuaries are still open.

Sent from my S60 using Tapatalk

----------


## Wildman

What about a flounder longLine? Might work? 

Sent from my F5321 using Tapatalk

----------


## veitnamcam

> What about a flounder longLine? Might work? 
> 
> Sent from my F5321 using Tapatalk


Yes possibly....if the crabs don't eat the bait first it could work.

Sent from my S60 using Tapatalk

----------


## Gibo

Snorkel and a fork bro

----------


## veitnamcam

> Snorkel and a fork bro


You will have to come show me how it is done mate  :Thumbsup:

----------


## veitnamcam

> tow your snorkeler with a rope so you can cover more ground just have to get speed right so they can breathe without snorkel going under.about 10m to 15m behind boat should put them out of the turbulent water from motor.


Most of the time vis is less than the lenght of the fork :Grin: 
It does clear up occasionally but not often.

----------


## Wildman

Can you still drag net? 

Sent from my F5321 using Tapatalk

----------


## veitnamcam

> Can you still drag net? 
> 
> Sent from my F5321 using Tapatalk


Yes.

Sent from my S60 using Tapatalk

----------


## Sideshow

> tow your snorkeler with a rope so you can cover more ground just have to get speed right so they can breathe without snorkel going under.about 10m to 15m behind boat should put them out of the turbulent water from motor.


Isn’t this what you do with a fishing lures? :O O:  I seen some big bronze whalers in some of the inlets I used to go after flounder in :Zomg:

----------


## Shearer

> Yes possibly....if the crabs don't eat the bait first it could work.
> 
> Sent from my S60 using Tapatalk


I tried that once a number of years ago at Ohiwa using corn and peas as bait- without success.

----------


## Gibo

> I tried that once a number of years ago at Ohiwa using corn and peas as bait- without success.


Why would they want corn or peas, use bait bait! They are not chickens!

----------


## Wildman

> Why would they want corn or peas, use bait bait! They are not chickens!


We used earth worms successfully the one time I tried... Couple long lines and a few drags and you might catch one or two? Nowhere near as successful as your set net in guessing

Sent from my F5321 using Tapatalk

----------


## veitnamcam

Yes the great thing about the set net is being able to do it by myself at virtually any time and weather.
Spearing is restricted to the tide being low in the evening with no or little wind and the weather being calm and dry with small tides for a week previous to get the water clear.
Dragnet is probably the way forward but need minimum two players for that.

Sent from my S60 using Tapatalk

----------


## kukuwai

Elaine bay today

Dolphins were awesome 

 



Fishing was rubbish tho 

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk

----------


## veitnamcam

> use a long rope on one end anchored to the beach then row the other end out and around in a semi circle back to beach then just haul it in by hand problem solved


I'll check the rules but I think you're not allowed to anchor a end or it is a "set net"

Sent from my S60 using Tapatalk

----------


## MB

It would be worth giving rod and line a go for flounder. They do it in a lot of other countries and the flounder have to eat something!

----------


## kukuwai

> It would be worth giving rod and line a go for flounder. They do it in a lot of other countries and the flounder have to eat something!


My boys are keen as to give that a try so we definitely will 

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk

----------


## veitnamcam

> Elaine bay today
> 
> Dolphins were awesome 
> 
>  
> 
> 
> 
> Fishing was rubbish tho 
> ...


Awesome! 

Odd how the bits of coast where you often see dolphins are the only places left that as from the 1st of next montht you can still use a net.
 All in the name of saving the dolphins ay......the science doesnt back them up at all....this must be contested.

----------


## veitnamcam

> It would be worth giving rod and line a go for flounder. They do it in a lot of other countries and the flounder have to eat something!


Yes I have already given that quite a few goes and chucked a fair few dollars at the tackle shop owners.......I got lots of hits but not hookups.
Just using the smallest jig heads and soft baits I could find in the local shops ( designed for trout I think)
The idea definitely has merit tho just need to get some smaller versions of those fly type things the Americans  use for "fluke" fishing I recon and clear enough  water for them to see them in.
If Im not gonna catch enough  to feed the neighborhood it needs to be fun to warrent the effort.

----------


## veitnamcam

Tide times are very gentlemanly Sat morning but I will be working.....id like one of my nets to be out there doing it....
I dont care if you cut a ray out of it and fill it full of weed its going to have to be reslung and converted into a drag net anyway.
IF you can start a outboard and know what end of a oar to hang onto its yours for Sat.   @Pengy   @stingray   @mikee   @deer243  @madjon_ @Kiwi Greg   @Shearer   @kukuwai and any other local member is welcome to take it out and have a crack and get a feed.

----------


## Shearer

Cheers Cam. Generous offer but I won't be in the area Saturday.

----------


## kukuwai

> Tide times are very gentlemanly Sat morning but I will be working.....id like one of my nets to be out there doing it....
> I dont care if you cut a ray out of it and fill it full of weed its going to have to be reslung and converted into a drag net anyway.
> IF you can start a outboard and know what end of a oar to hang onto its yours for Sat.  @Pengy  @stingray  @mikee  @deer243 @madjon_ @kiwi_Greg  @Shearer  @kukuwai and any other local member is welcome to take it out and have a crack and get a feed.


What a GC, VC 

We will still be in the sounds, heading home sat morning. Im hoping to put my net in on sunday morning tho.

Gotta get some more use out of it, running out of time !!

Hope someone takes you up on your very generous offer  

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk

----------


## veitnamcam

You can take the boat as well as the net that is.

----------


## mikee

> Tide times are very gentlemanly Sat morning but I will be working.....id like one of my nets to be out there doing it....
> I dont care if you cut a ray out of it and fill it full of weed its going to have to be reslung and converted into a drag net anyway.
> IF you can start a outboard and know what end of a oar to hang onto its yours for Sat.   @Pengy   @stingray   @mikee   @deer243  @madjon_ @Kiwi Greg   @Shearer   @kukuwai and any other local member is welcome to take it out and have a crack and get a feed.


I would but I am taking my we girl out for here first pheasant shoot (F&G hunt at Rabbit Island), I really need to shake off "Grumpy Mikee" I seem to have a sign that says "Go ahead fuck me over, rip me off" lately and I am not sure what a boat is supposed to do.

----------


## MB

> Yes I have already given that quite a few goes and chucked a fair few dollars at the tackle shop owners.......I got lots of hits but not hookups.
> Just using the smallest jig heads and soft baits I could find in the local shops ( designed for trout I think)
> The idea definitely has merit tho just need to get some smaller versions of those fly type things the Americans  use for "fluke" fishing I recon and clear enough  water for them to see them in.
> If Im not gonna catch enough  to feed the neighborhood it needs to be fun to warrent the effort.





> My boys are keen as to give that a try so we definitely will 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk



Cool. In the US, they use soft baits or small bucktails bounced off the bottom. In the UK, it's bait fishing with marine worms. Either way, I think light, sensitive gear with small hooks is the way to go.

----------


## veitnamcam

> I would but I am taking my we girl out for here first pheasant shoot (F&G hunt at Rabbit Island), I really need to shake off "Grumpy Mikee" I seem to have a sign that says "Go ahead fuck me over, rip me off" lately and I am not sure what a boat is supposed to do.


What you need to do is go fishing

Sent from my S60 using Tapatalk

----------


## veitnamcam

> Cool. In the US, they use soft baits or small bucktails bounced off the bottom. In the UK, it's bait fishing with marine worms. Either way, I think light, sensitive gear with small hooks is the way to go.


Bucktails! Yea thats the word.
Them but smaller would be the go I recon, I was trying the softbaits with 8p braid and 10p fluorocarbon which is plenty light to be dragging over cockels, Pacific Oysters,engine blocks, wheels etc I recon 
As I said I was getting hits but our flounder have very small mouths compared to their Fluke so smaller terminal tackle required I think.

Sent from my S60 using Tapatalk

----------


## veitnamcam

> Tide times are very gentlemanly Sat morning but I will be working.....id like one of my nets to be out there doing it....
> I dont care if you cut a ray out of it and fill it full of weed its going to have to be reslung and converted into a drag net anyway.
> IF you can start a outboard and know what end of a oar to hang onto its yours for Sat.   @Pengy   @stingray   @mikee   @deer243  @madjon_ @Kiwi Greg   @Shearer   @kukuwai and any other local member is welcome to take it out and have a crack and get a feed.


 @ROKTOY you are of course included too.......knew I would  forget someone .

----------


## Gibo

I think any netting is shit so I am happy for the flounder  :Grin:

----------


## kukuwai

Flipper and his mates had gone today but managed to find a reef with a few reasonable cod. 

Kids loved it !!

Should be tasty 





Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk

----------


## Shearer

Lovely eating.

----------


## kukuwai

> Lovely eating.


Yep they were 

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk

----------


## Ground Control

> Yep they were 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


How did you cook them ?
I’m always on the hunt to find new recipes for Blue Cod .

----------


## kukuwai

> How did you cook them ?
> Im always on the hunt to find new recipes for Blue Cod .


Nothing flash mate just butter on the BBQ 

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk

----------


## Shearer

Bread crumbs are good too.

----------


## Ground Control

> Nothing flash mate just butter on the BBQ 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


I’m hearing ya .
Over the last 30 years I’m still a fan of the Cast iron skillet/pan on the beach over a driftwood fire with Butter , then gently ensconced in White bread with even more Butter and more Salt than the Dead Sea  :Thumbsup:

----------


## Beaker



----------


## MB

I was out there yesterday, idiot on a jetski  :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## 7mmwsm

> Bucktails! Yea thats the word.
> Them but smaller would be the go I recon, I was trying the softbaits with 8p braid and 10p fluorocarbon which is plenty light to be dragging over cockels, Pacific Oysters,engine blocks, wheels etc I recon 
> As I said I was getting hits but our flounder have very small mouths compared to their Fluke so smaller terminal tackle required I think.
> 
> Sent from my S60 using Tapatalk


Pretty sure I have read stuff on guys using soft bait crabs with good results on flounder. I think they were using them on a fly rod.

----------


## Beaker

> I was out there yesterday, idiot on a jetski


How did you go?
We got stuff all.... 

And the amount of boats out, gees. 
Great day though.

----------


## veitnamcam

Out this morning...old bloke at the launching spot said he got bugger all yesterday.

Wind chill was pretty bloody cold.
Picked up slightly earlier than normal and only got 3....water has cleared up but it is raining again now.

----------


## kukuwai

Pretty quiet over here too mate.



Probably more nets than flounder, everyone feeling the time pressure i guess.

Just the one for us 



You are right about the water clarity tho, probably the best I've ever been able to see the net coming up.

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk

----------


## stingray

Wandered dalawhare today no flats seen, but vis was good enough to be waist deep and see bottom clearly. I'm leaning towards drift diving the flats .I understand VC frustration and are appalled at the lack of consultation ( similar to the Thar policy) . That said with no netting I can see a massive increase in numbers and targeting flats in other ways will produce results.

----------


## mikee

> Wandered dalawhare today no flats seen, but vis was good enough to be waist deep and see bottom clearly. I'm leaning towards drift diving the flats .I understand VC frustration and are appalled at the lack of consultation ( similar to the Thar policy) . That said with no netting I can see a massive increase in numbers and targeting flats in other ways will produce results.


Hope you didn't have ya mut with ya, offlead  @stingray as the Nelson council have carefully listened and consulted with the stakeholders involved, carefully looked at all sumbissions for and aginst and .................banned dogs off lead in the delaware bay esturay.........................

----------


## gimp

I got a flounder on a 100gm Lucanus the other day. Not even foul hooked

----------


## veitnamcam

> Wandered dalawhare today no flats seen, but vis was good enough to be waist deep and see bottom clearly. I'm leaning towards drift diving the flats .I understand VC frustration and are appalled at the lack of consultation ( similar to the Thar policy) . That said with no netting I can see a massive increase in numbers and targeting flats in other ways will produce results.


There is no shortage of numbers now but yes obviously they will increase but perhaps not in the bay.

----------


## veitnamcam

> Pretty quiet over here too mate.
> 
> 
> 
> Probably more nets than flounder, everyone feeling the time pressure i guess.
> 
> Just the one for us 
> 
> 
> ...


Frosts always put them off and we have had a few hard ones in a row.....The evening tide tends to fish better when frosty weather but you need to be able to navigate in the dark.
Whether that is due to water temp of hundreds of acres of mud at below zero being covered or because the mud crabs wont come out of their holes in frost or both I am not sure.

----------


## kukuwai

> There is no shortage of numbers now but yes obviously they will increase but perhaps not in the bay.


I presume the commercial catch will not change??

In fact as the stocks increase they will probably apply to increase their quota. Just as they have done with snapper.

Unfortunately those of us feeding our families have to deal with the thick end of the stick again !!

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk

----------


## kukuwai

> Frosts always put them off and we have had a few hard ones in a row.....The evening tide tends to fish better when frosty weather but you need to be able to navigate in the dark.
> Whether that is due to water temp of hundreds of acres of mud at below zero being covered or because the mud crabs wont come out of their holes in frost or both I am not sure.


I also wondered about the water clarity?

When I fist started netting ages ago in the westhaven inlet. We did note the the catch rate for all species dropped when the water was super clear.

This was especially apparent in the daylight hours, perhaps not so obvious in the dark 

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk

----------


## veitnamcam

> I also wondered about the water clarity?
> 
> When I fist started netting ages ago in the westhaven inlet. We did note the the catch rate for all species dropped when the water was super clear.
> 
> This was especially apparent in the daylight hours, perhaps not so obvious in the dark 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


Could well be a thing.....I always just put it down to the flats having all day to warm up in the sun but maybe its the water clarity making them stay deeper away from avian eyes.

Sent from my S60 using Tapatalk

----------


## kukuwai

> I'm leaning towards drift diving the flats .


Potentially this is a great idea in today's conditions. It certainly will work well for you being a diver. It may work for me, however...
It is not an experience i will eaisily be able to share with my 4year old son. 

You should see his facial expressions and hear the excitment in his voice when he sees those flounder come up in the net.

Its not about the maximum catch for me or him. He was fist pumping when he saw today's one fish!

It is these shared experiences i will miss the most and it truly makes me sad. I have seen your amazing crayfish posts with your boy   @stingray and I know you will understand 



Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk

----------


## Rushy

> Potentially this is a great idea in today's conditions. It certainly will work well for you being a diver. It may work for me, however...
> It is not an experience i will eaisily be able to share with my 4year old son. 
> 
> You should see his facial expressions and hear the excitment in his voice when he sees those flounder come up in the net.
> 
> Its not about the maximum catch for me or him. He was fist pumping when he saw today's one fish!
> 
> It is these shared experiences i will miss the most and it truly makes me sad. I have seen your amazing crayfish posts with your boy   @stingray and I know you will understand 
> 
> ...


That is the sort of meaningful sentiment that Stuart Nash needs to listen to.

----------


## kukuwai

> That is the sort of meaningful sentiment that Stuart Nash needs to listen to.


Cheers Rushy. But honestly, I'm starting to think they haven't got any ears !!

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk

----------


## Rushy

> Cheers Rushy. But honestly, I'm starting to think they haven't got any ears !!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


Nah you are correct mate.  My daughter wept when they banned the semi automatics and her little .22LR lever action (her first firearm) got caught up in it because the tube held fifteen.  I spoke to our local MP and related that to him but it didn’t make an iota of difference.  They are heartless maggots.

----------


## MB

> How did you go?
> We got stuff all.... 
> 
> And the amount of boats out, gees. 
> Great day though.


It was the worst fishing in the 5 years that I've fished the area.

One small snapper, one annoyingly undersize kingfish, one tiny scorpion fish and two undersize blue cod. Also had an almighty hook-up on a jig. Bit off two assist hooks tied to heavy duty kevlar cord. Too much grunt for a barracouta, I'm guessing mako.

----------


## Gapped axe

From all accounts was hard here on Friday as well. Mind my cobber got a 14 ib snapper of the beach at Port Ohope on his Sea Horse.

----------


## Gapped axe

What about targeting Trevs at the wooden structure at the mouth of Whangarei Harbour

----------


## MB

My previous trip was pretty crap too by Northland standards. Trip before that was some of the best snapper fishing I've ever experienced! Keeps it interesting I suppose.

----------


## MB

Fishing was better today. Six decent snapper in under an hour. Hot bite, then it went quiet and couldn't buy another fish.

----------


## MB

> What about targeting Trevs at the wooden structure at the mouth of Whangarei Harbour


I haven't done that specifically, but may give it a go. I like catching trevally and eating them!

----------


## Dorkus

How far north are you @MB? I'm in Mangawhai and just starting to think more seriously about line fishing...

I've been a spearo for nearly 15 years and have barely touched a rod in that time. My son is nearly 1 and I'm thinking I'll get more time on the water if I promise the wife I'll stay in the boat with him. Would love to be able to duck out for an afternoon fish with the boy and have a reasonable chance at catching tea.

----------


## MB

I'm in Whangarei Heads. It's a difficult balancing act with a young child. When my boy was younger, I got away with it a few times as he would sleep on the boat. Other times, it didn't work out so well!

----------


## kukuwai

Over to the windy garden today. Bit of a ghost town, but it usually is in the winter.



Had a good old scratch around with the boys, its a fun thing to do with the young fellas they love it 



Considering the huge losses sustained in the double cyclones two summers ago, the stocks are improving. Didn't take us that long to get a feed 



Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk

----------


## 300CALMAN

> Over to the windy garden today. Bit of a ghost town, but it usually is in the winter.
> 
> 
> 
> Had a good old scratch around with the boys, its a fun thing to do with the young fellas they love it 
> 
> 
> 
> Considering the huge losses sustained in the double cyclones two summers ago, the stocks are improving. Didn't take us that long to get a feed 
> ...


SO TASTY! I have to try the m ceviche style

----------


## Rushy

Oh the really fond memories I have of collecting cockles in the Whangamata Harbour with my grandfather, father, uncle, brothers and cousins.  And Pipi and Tuatua out in the surf as well.  Simpler times by far.

----------


## veitnamcam

Well I wanted to get out yesterday but I was broken....like couldn't even lift a beer to my mouth broken...it was shit!!

On the mend today and got the "High Grader" 6.5" mesh net out this arvo with some help from the boy.



Got Six big buggers and dropped a couple out of the net.

----------


## Pengy

> Well I wanted to get out yesterday but I was broken....like couldn't even lift a beer to my mouth broken...it was shit!!
> 
> On the mend today and got the "High Grader" 6.5" mesh net out this arvo with some help from the boy.
> 
> Attachment 145449
> 
> Got Six big buggers and dropped a couple out of the net.
> 
> Attachment 145450


cant like that Cam. If you cant raise a beer, it is serious shit

----------


## Beaker

> cant like that Cam. If you cant raise a beer, it is serious shit


But he did get fish...... 
And for the beer, he could get the wife to pour it in mouth.....  :Wink:

----------


## veitnamcam

> cant like that Cam. If you cant raise a beer, it is serious shit


Yea pretty crap, just a pulled muscle or pinched nerve thing....I worked threw it fri and woke up sat imobiliised!
Coming right again now tho :Thumbsup:

----------


## veitnamcam

> just in time for work  not good timing bud .


Always the way eh....rather make money than lose overtime dollars to go to doctors to be told what I already know tho ay.

----------


## 2Quack

Mullet are moving at the moment with the recent rains ...bait for summer almost done

----------


## Pengy

> But he did get fish...... 
> And for the beer, he could get the wife to pour it in mouth.....


Aint going to happen is my best guess

----------


## veitnamcam

Out today with my daughter.....she actually asked to come which was a huge and welcome surprise.
She was so nice without a little brother to pick on and wind up. :Wink: 



A little breeze and chop to start,water green and murky and no bites for the first 20-30 min I was starting to think it may be a dud trip but then the burly started working and we were very busy catching gurnard and Terakihi and a couple of unlucky legal blue cod.

A couple of hours fishing and we had plenty so went sight seeing and came in on the high.






Solid haul of gurnard acquired we gave 4 to some guy surfcasting with his young kids, four to a neighbour,3 to another which only left me with 12 or so to fillet

----------


## veitnamcam

Out again today with the daughter and a renta kid.
I am the best eel fisherman I know.


Sorted that out and went to go to yesterday's spot but another boat had just pulled in there.
Fishing was a bit slower than yesterday and with two kids to look after I didn't get much  fishing in.
That said we come in with a few feeds worth.

----------


## madjon_

VC left me two.sitting at home said to the wife,wind hasn't got up feel like fishing.out hour before high back hour after.
3 Chinaman an a spike barsted.
Nuggets for dinner

----------


## Beaker

What's the setup for Gurnard that you guys are using? 

I've caught a couple, but wasn't targeting them and now I think I'd like to....

----------


## kukuwai

> What's the setup for Gurnard that you guys are using? 
> 
> I've caught a couple, but wasn't targeting them and now I think I'd like to....


Bait is the key mate, not so much the rig. Can get them on flashers or stray lines.

They don't like squid.

Go for trevelly, mac, cut pilcher etc 

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk

----------


## Pengy

> VC left me two.sitting at home said to the wife,wind hasn't got up feel like fishing.out hour before high back hour after.
> 3 Chinaman an a spike barsted.
> Nuggets for dinner


and you didnt even wave back on the way out of Cable bay  :Wink:

----------


## stingray

Pm VC the man , knows who to dig up carrots

----------


## madjon_

> and you didnt even wave back on the way out of Cable bay


Was looking where some dick hit the fence,you was past when I realized.

----------


## veitnamcam

> Was looking where some dick hit the fence,you was past when I realized.


I saw that....figured it must have been icy?

----------


## madjon_

> I saw that....figured it must have been icy?


Fair bit of rubber on the seal,so,"excessive speed may have been a contributing factor"

----------


## Pengy

> Fair bit of rubber on the seal,so,"excessive speed may have been a contributing factor"


Have had a lot of wankers doing burnouts lately

----------


## kukuwai

> Have had a lot of wankers doing burnouts lately


Handful of fencing staples bro 

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk

----------


## veitnamcam

> What's the setup for Gurnard that you guys are using? 
> 
> I've caught a couple, but wasn't targeting them and now I think I'd like to....





> Bait is the key mate, not so much the rig. Can get them on flashers or stray lines.
> 
> They don't like squid.
> 
> Go for trevelly, mac, cut pilcher etc 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


Yep as Kukuwai said,oily baits like salted blue mackerel  (my favourite ) pilchards cut small, salted trevally,salted mullet etc.
Absolute suckers for burly (pilchard or salmon rather than kina).
They feed mainly on the bottom on crabs and marine worms but will come up to the top hook of a generic black majic or bursco flasher rig.
They will also reddilly take small jigs like sliders,very small bottomships etc either worked along the bottom on the drift or in the rod holder at ankor in the burly trail.

Locally I look for banks and the boundry between sand/mud or sand/rock or just that change in bottom type.
I look for these spots as that is were I hopefully avoid the plagues of undersized blue cod that you get all along our inner tasman and golden bays if you fish near a rocky shoreline and am hopefully shallow enough to avoid the plauges of spikey dogs that are in all the deeper water of the inner bay.
Mostly it works in winter here they are shallow, a couple of my best days on gurnard were only in 3m but normally im between 5 and 15m to try and avoid  the sharks and cod.
Burly a meter or so off the bottom or a bit more if little current. If no current do something else till there is some or move to where there is some.

----------


## Gibo

Nothing wrong with a few burnouts you old grumpy pricks  :Psmiley: 

Nice fish guys. We got a goid feed or terakihi and snapper on Sunday. Havnt had a king for a month or so  :Sad:

----------


## Rushy

> Nothing wrong with a few burnouts you old grumpy pricks


Nothing wrong with being an old prick and grumpy you young whipper snapper.  I will be hard out training for the grumpalympics when I get old enough.

----------


## MB

Classic Northland winter fishing. Bite is hot! Caught bag limit in under an hour. Nothing big, but good eaters.

----------


## veitnamcam

Well today was the last day I could legally set a net for Flounder.....end of an era and a end for many of being able to gather their own fresh tax free seafood.

I took the "Tinny Punt" to work this morning and the dog gave me the dirtyest look as I left her behind,she bloody loves the dingy and the mudflflats for a race.

Got the net out  on my lunch break.



Had really hoped go out with a bang but instead I think one of my ankors didnt hold as bouys were right together and I got nothing not even a shit fish.
Still no Dolphin .
Invited a mate out for pickup

No fish at all caught.

----------


## veitnamcam

Tinny Punt will be up for sale soon.... Ideal white baiters boat flick me a pm if interested.

----------


## rugerman

Bit of a stink one not getting any flappers. Are you going to give longlining a go ? maybe try baiting with small crab or crab lures.

----------


## ROKTOY

> Had really hoped go out with a bang but instead I think one of my ankors didnt hold as bouys were right together and I got nothing not even a shit fish.
> Still no Dolphin .
> Invited a mate out for pickup
> 
> No fish at all caught.


It almost felt like the last hoorah, heading out with Cam tonight to haul in the net for the last time. Eager anticipation that the last haul would be a goodie, but alas, only some scraggly bits of weed. An eerie quiet as we quietly motored back to the boat ramp under a darkened cloudy sky. Cheers Cam.

----------


## kukuwai

I'm pretty sure we don't have to stop netting until Oct 1st. 

I can't work out how to post the MPI fact sheet here so I've emailed it to you VC.

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk

----------


## veitnamcam

> I'm pretty sure we don't have to stop netting until Oct 1st. 
> 
> I can't work out how to post the MPI fact sheet here so I've emailed it to you VC.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


Awesome thanks.... I've cocked it up again by the looksDunno why I had the first of this month in my head for the new rules coming into force......I first heard of it from a Facebook post that may have been incorrect because I cant find it now.

Sent from my S60 using Tapatalk

----------


## kukuwai

Haha all good  

I got a bit nervous when I read your above post so had to go and recheck the date myself.

My nets gunna get wet today 

Hopefully everyone else thinks it finished yesterday too 

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk

----------


## veitnamcam

> do you guys use  5 mesh high set nets up there? as i thought that was supposed to be the way to stop catching the dolphins.


The rules are 9 meshes or less, I have cut my nets down before but it makes them weak as you lose the double loops on either the top or bottom.

All my hanks of mesh are 9 high where can you buy 5 high from? I have asked my local supplier and they said all they had were 9 high.

And there are no dolphins to catch and never has been or will be.

----------


## veitnamcam

> Haha all good  
> 
> I got a bit nervous when I read your above post so had to go and recheck the date myself.
> 
> My nets gunna get wet today 
> 
> Hopefully everyone else thinks it finished yesterday too 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


Howd ya get on @kukuwai ?

----------


## kukuwai

Got 5 on saturday, forgot my phone so no photos.

Only 1 other net that I saw, pretty drizzly so that usually puts most people off  

Had mum and dad here today for lunch so they got to appreciated the sweet tasting fillets 
Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk

----------


## kukuwai

Quite a lot of manuka with flowers on them today.



If this warm weather keeps up we may well be catching snapper in the bay before we have to put the flounder nets away 

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk

----------


## Shearer

> Quite a lot of manuka with flowers on them today.
> 
> 
> 
> If this warm weather keeps up we may well be catching snapper in the bay before we have to put the flounder nets away 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


Yeah. It's been strange. There have been Manuka flowering over at Kaiuma bay for months and there are even Rata flowering in the bush?????

----------


## Wildman

They have been catching snapper in Wellington all winter.... 

Sent from my F5321 using Tapatalk

----------


## kukuwai

3 nice size fish today.



MAF were there, so got my net and catch checked which was good to see. The officer said he hopes that the inlets will end up exempt from the new rules but they are still waiting to hear about that.

Nice day but mega pine polin in the air. Not sure if you can see it in the background in the photo but is was thick.....



Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk

----------


## Sarvo

> They have been catching snapper in Wellington all winter.... 
> 
> Sent from my F5321 using Tapatalk


Is that where they all been 
Big Snapper been caught out front of Pelorus entrance
20-25lb

I guy I know out of Havelock been doing real well with his small charter business
Kingi - Groper - Tuna too

https://www.facebook.com/localknowledgecharters/

----------


## veitnamcam

Dad txt me up Thursday " wanna go fishing sat? Gotta burn some fuel before it all goes stale" Yep I was keen and said " How bout we take a diver?"
He was bloody keen for that so got a hold of @stingray and of course he was keen as always.

Forcast slowly worsened friday and friday night to not so flash sat morning......well it was alright  but not ideal for what I had planned, we tucked up in virtually the only spot out of the wind and had a fish....very sharky.....drifted a patch of sign and quickly got our limit of blues. 

Up to secret spot one and Joe was quickly back up with one smaller cray...off to spot two dropped him in and drifted off setting a long line....back up with another cray and a bloody decent butterfish! 
How the hell did ya catch that with no spear? Im just that good mate!  :Grin: 

Spot three payed dividends and that was the diving done.



Bit slack on the photos but limit cod and crays and a few gurnards sharks and a butter.

Cheers Joe Dad is stoked ! :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## Boaraxa

Set netting is overrated anyway  :ORLY: 
Got these last week , did 2 drags for 12 then hopped in the raft for a play in some new ground that turned out to be a flop so did one last drag toward the truck & got 25 ! , let the smaller ones go but still ended up with plenty.

----------


## stingray

Out with VC and his Da ..wind swell tide fighting each other made for a messy run .. got to southern end of Durville ..fishing was slow good slow  ...diving saw two honest cracks filled with a heap of small crays ...did surface intervile ..pulled  couple of carrots..dropped in on VCs rock ...stacked with berries females..scratched around outside pulled a couple of smalls and finally a good buck. No diving showed in my performance .Great day out with some great bloke company . Good sign off the bottom / mid water but nothing on the chew ..

----------


## veitnamcam

> Set netting is overrated anyway 
> Got these last week , did 2 drags for 12 then hopped in the raft for a play in some new ground that turned out to be a flop so did one last drag toward the truck & got 25 ! , let the smaller ones go but still ended up with plenty.
> Attachment 147032
> Attachment 147035


Thats bloody good going dragnetting! :Thumbsup:  :Thumbsup:  :Thumbsup: 
Estuary or beach for drags?

----------


## stingray

@Boaraxa any tips , depth ,time of tide , slow drag etc .. just asking for basic advice. Cheers .. pm.if you prefer.  
@VC glad  your dad enjoyed himself,it was a bloody great day..snaps cannot be far away

----------


## Boaraxa

I mostly drag estuaries , I don’t like to get too deep that’s how you loose nets & get into strife..did that once so now I play it safe & no my spots pretty well , Mostly use a 20m net .

----------


## stingray

Thank you for info gives us a starting point .

----------


## kukuwai

Well i put the net back in this morning.

Only 1 flounder today.

However just after we finished picking it up, the oldest boy say "what do these guys want dad"?

Looked up to see two fellas in wet suits approaching from the mud flats, they had to swim a back channel to get to where we were.

Turns out they had been drag netting in another channel and got their net stuck. Ended up having to abandon it, reckon they will go back at low tonight and retrieve it.

In the meantime the tide had come in and they were worried about swimming the channel so were very happy to receive a ride back to the launching point. 


Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk

----------


## veitnamcam

I put the net in this morning too, lots of nets about this side.....old bloke set same area was just coming in as I was going out to pickup.
He only got one.
Guy launching as I had come in set right next to me effectively blocking the channel ffs.

Anyway I got weed lots of weed and 5 good ones.

Flounder dog on point.

----------


## stingray

Kids and a dog and dad time how bloody good does it get. You are a luck man!

----------


## screamO

I've been waiting a while to comment on this thread.......Fu*K you nelson boys......all of you out there doing it! 
I managed to get the family out yesterday, just up to Delaware .....12 good cod and the look on the kids faces is priceless. Not to mention the dolphins.

----------


## stingray

Saturday fishing ....story to follow ...hope its a good one

----------


## Shearer

Get into it Joe. We will be at Kaiuma hopefully burning gorse.

----------


## Sarvo

> Get into it Joe. We will be at Kaiuma hopefully burning gorse.


Dont smoke the neighbour out again :-)))
Fishing crap - not bad to put a flattie net in there though - hopeless out from of us now

----------


## Shearer

> Dont smoke the neighbour out again :-)))
> Fishing crap - not bad to put a flattie net in there though - hopeless out from of us now


The fish shouldn't be too far away.

----------


## Sarvo

> The fish shouldn't be too far away.


Chetwoods islands :-(

----------


## stingray

Righto fish experts am I setting the long line deep 40 meters chasing very early snaps or sandy and shallow slaying carrots...thoughts

----------


## mikee

> Righto fish experts am I setting the long line deep 40 meters chasing very early snaps or sandy and shallow slaying carrots...thoughts


I foresee a few spikey dogs in your future.............................25 / 25 is definitely on the cards  :Grin:   :Grin:

----------


## Blisters

carrots better eating then snapper and longlining is boring af!

----------


## stingray

Yeah agreed but they help tell us which depth to rod fish to chase the snaps, its early in the season so if we can get a gauge on them then we can go hunting .

----------


## veitnamcam

If I was a betting man I would be betting on 20+pounders in 4m in front of rabbit in the last half of incoming tide in the dark.....Not many about but the big fellas will be there.

But yea Im up for shàrking see ya in the morning.

Sent from my S60 using Tapatalk

----------


## Beaker

I'm changing the name of my boat to -

----------


## veitnamcam

Awesome weather sat out with Stingray and his good Lady and my Son.
We made the most of the weather and gave the boat a good run up durvil.
Boats everywhere with the good weather every man and his dog was out litterally.





Awesome as always cheers Joe.

----------


## Beaker

> Awesome weather sat out with Stingray and his good Lady and my Son.
> We made the most of the weather and gave the boat a good run up durvil.
> Boats everywhere with the good weather every man and his dog was out litterally.
> 
> Attachment 147658
> 
> Attachment 147659
> 
> Awesome as always cheers Joe.


Jealous, very much. 

Its glass like that up here, blue skies, AND not allowed to use the boat.....  :Oh Noes:

----------


## veitnamcam

> Jealous, very much. 
> 
> Its glass like that up here, blue skies, AND not allowed to use the boat.....


Yea that sucks and is bullshit IMO.

Sent from my S60 using Tapatalk

----------


## veitnamcam

> I'm changing the name of my boat to -
> 
> Attachment 147561


In the current situation you could call it the "Olympic Flame" cos it never goes out.

Sent from my S60 using Tapatalk

----------


## Pengy

> In the current situation you could call it the "Olympic Flame" cos it never goes out.
> 
> Sent from my S60 using Tapatalk


Rub salt into the wound why dont ya  :Wink:

----------


## kukuwai

> In the current situation you could call it the "Olympic Flame" cos it never goes out.
> 
> Sent from my S60 using Tapatalk


Or..... Winston......, because he just does whatever he wants 

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk

----------


## stingray

Attachment 147695


 Headed down to bottle point 15 boats working the place over, hit spot #2 which usually is amazing  but  this day is was a massive spikey alley ...burley pot chewed up. Tried spots and depths fro 20 meters to 80 ..vc sorted out a nice 3lb brim then we tried and tried  just short brim small cod sharks..tide ran out and every one hit the dtop off jigging like mad ...school of kings marking ...saw about 5 landed turned out to be shorts. 

Had a guts full of this headed back up the coast to a brand new dive spot ...VC studied the sounder worked the terain whilst I geared up ...krill / squat lobsters were drifting about the boat and using it for shelter ...none anywhere else just on this bit of turf 

 Got the go dropped down on to  cray crack straight up ( because VC is that good)  saw six berried  crays ...a million small cod butterfly perch and a great hole owned by a massivconger eel . Found a keeper buck ....turf was steep dropping from 12 -25 meters but bitter cold...did 2/3red of a tanl 
 Went to dig our carrot patch 1 cod 1 small carrot and to bloody many spikes 

Home clean beer tea yarn bed ..up early grabbed a feed of mussels ..away home for hockey

----------


## Shearer

> Attachment 147706
> Attachment 147695
> Attachment 147697
> Attachment 147698
>  Headed down to bottle point 15 boats working the place over, hit spot #2 which usually is amazing  but  this day is was a massive spikey alley ...burley pot chewed up. Tried spots and depths fro 20 meters to 80 ..vc sorted out a nice 3lb brim then we tried and tried  just short brim small cod sharks..tide ran out and every one hit the dtop off jigging like mad ...school of kings marking ...saw about 5 landed turned out to be shorts. 
> 
> Had a guts full of this headed back up the coast to a brand new dive spot ...VC studied the sounder worked the terain whilst I geared up ...krill / squat lobsters were drifting about the boat and using it for shelter ...none anywhere else just on this bit of turf 
> 
>  Got the go dropped down on to  cray crack straight up ( because VC is that good)  saw six berried  crays ...a million small cod butterfly perch and a great hole owned by a massivconger eel . Found a keeper buck ....turf was steep dropping from 12 -25 meters but bitter cold...did 2/3red of a tanl 
> ...


Love that first photo. What an awesome looking spot.

----------


## madjon_

First course marinade mussels,then deep fried beer batter mussels,washed down with Peroni Leggera.
Thanks @stingray,the other half of"team good kunz"

----------


## screamO

> Attachment 147706
> Attachment 147695
> Attachment 147697
> Attachment 147698
>  Headed down to bottle point 15 boats working the place over, hit spot #2 which usually is amazing  but  this day is was a massive spikey alley ...burley pot chewed up. Tried spots and depths fro 20 meters to 80 ..vc sorted out a nice 3lb brim then we tried and tried  just short brim small cod sharks..tide ran out and every one hit the dtop off jigging like mad ...school of kings marking ...saw about 5 landed turned out to be shorts. 
> 
> Had a guts full of this headed back up the coast to a brand new dive spot ...VC studied the sounder worked the terain whilst I geared up ...krill / squat lobsters were drifting about the boat and using it for shelter ...none anywhere else just on this bit of turf 
> 
>  Got the go dropped down on to  cray crack straight up ( because VC is that good)  saw six berried  crays ...a million small cod butterfly perch and a great hole owned by a massivconger eel . Found a keeper buck ....turf was steep dropping from 12 -25 meters but bitter cold...did 2/3red of a tanl 
> ...


Yep, I also spent the weekend up there. Friday and Saturday night in Port Hardy......Prefect weather.
Had my 15yr old daughter with me, I thought it was going to be a bit much for her for 3 days on the water but she done bloody well.
We got some good cod, mainly trying for tarakhi and then got on to some good gurnard on the way back with a stonker of a cray

It's been so long since Ive uploaded a photo I cant remember how to do it.

----------


## veitnamcam

> Yep, I also spent the weekend up there. Friday and Saturday night in Port Hardy......Prefect weather.
> Had my 15yr old daughter with me, I thought it was going to be a bit much for her for 3 days on the water but she done bloody well.
> We got some good cod, mainly trying for tarakhi and then got on to some good gurnard on the way back with a stonker of a cray
> 
> It's been so long since Ive uploaded a photo I cant remember how to do it.


Click the button to the right of the smilies that looks like a picture of a tree in a frame.

----------


## Gibo

Nah photo upload is broken at the mo. They are working on it.

----------


## screamO

nope...still can't do it.

----------


## veitnamcam

Ah that would explain why I couldn't upload yesterday....thought it was my phone playing up.

Up early and put the flounder net out,was expecting a fair bit of crap in the net after the weeks weather and massive tides.....well the weed and sticks and gravel on the road should have told me to turn around and go home but I went and set it anyway.
It was a beautiful morning.
Short set resulted in a totally chocked net I could barely pull in and one unlucky flounder.

Still cant post photos it would seem.

----------


## Beaker

Car loaded. Boat loaded (need to fuel on way). Just need to grab the bait from freezer (yes, I'm taking bait - all options needed).
Monday fishing is on!

Was going to check weather, but don't want to be disappointed.... Might be rough, might be smooth, but there will be boating/ fishing at 0559hrs and 1 second.  :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## Beaker

> Car loaded. Boat loaded (need to fuel on way). Just need to grab the bait from freezer (yes, I'm taking bait - all options needed).
> Monday fishing is on!
> 
> Was going to check weather, but don't want to be disappointed.... Might be rough, might be smooth, but there will be boating/ fishing at 0559hrs and 1 second.


And the result.... 

2x horse JD's, and the kawhia was to. Snaps were pretty small, but all legal (maybe 12 undersized caught and sent back) 

Plus 1x 2.5m shark that gave my mate a walk around the boat, cut off at boatside as belly hooked. 

And calm to lunch and out. Tucked in on outer tiri island, and rough trip home. 

Bloody great day!!!  :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## Rushy

Nice John Dorys

----------


## Allgood

First charter tomorrow since we came out of level 3. Should be an easy day as we are only allowed to take 10 instead of our normal 'up to 26'.
However, the new Charter fishing vessel operators reporting regs are now in force. Up until now we only had to record Kingfish......Number caught, number kept and weight of those kept. Now we have to record Snapper. number caught, number kept and weight.

With Kingfish it was relatively easy as we only caught  4-5 per trip. Snapper is a whole different 'kettle of fish' ( pun intended)

If you want a link to what we have to report then go here  https://www.mpi.govt.nz/dmsdocument/...y-catch-return

Eventually all species will be reported on..............(You dont have to be blind to see where this is heading.)

Hopefully the Kaipara bar has settled down tomorrow.

----------


## veitnamcam

Out there slaying dolphins again this morning.

Very weedy with the full moon,big tides,total absence of a winter this year.
Got a feed of flounder as bycatch..... someone has to school me up on how to catch dolphin in a foot of muddy water.

----------


## Allgood

It was a good day off the Kaipara. Firstly, all the guys on the charter were experienced fisho's and they didnt require any help for most of the time. It gave the skipper and I a chance to catch a feed. Between us we caught 19 snapper up to 11lb, 4 good gurnard, 6 Kahawhai  and.........( While I was catching up on chores) I saw some interesting sign midwater, so I dropped a 300g jig, hooked up first drop and landed an 85cm Kingfish. Sashimi for lunch and dinner tomorrow. 



All the fisho's got their limit of snapper and we were heading home by 1pm.

----------


## Pengy

Not sure that I would be impressed with a hired skipper etc having a fish for themselves if I was paying the bill. Unless they were invited to do so

----------


## Allgood

> Not sure that I would be impressed with a hired skipper etc having a fish for themselves if I was paying the bill. Unless they were invited to do so


It entirely depends on the circumstances. Every single guy on the boat was an experienced fisherman. The only assistance they required and asked for was when the inevitable school sharks turned up and they wanted to keep them. I actually got my ears chewed when I tried to help one of them with his rig as he had his hooks on backwards. One of his mates had changed his hooks around and threaded them on backwards when he was using the head. His mate was the one that did the chewing lol. All they wanted was the skipper to put them on the fish which we did. They are a regular crew and extremely competitive with each other.

----------


## 7mmwsm

Yesterday fifty meters off Kawhia

----------


## Sarvo

> Yesterday fifty meters off Kawhia


Well done 
Out over the bar ??
That place gave me a problem for life 
45 years ago double neck vertebrae dislocation.
A place to be careful crossing

Weight ??

----------


## 7mmwsm

Yep fifty meters is about five or six kms (guessing) off shore.
What was the scenario with your neck?
The Kawhia bar definitely needs respect, but it isn't the gateway to hell that some make it out to be. There are some really good forecasts available now so that makes it a lot easier.
That guy was 7.8 kg. Next biggest about half that. And the rest in the 30-40 cm range.

----------


## Sarvo

> Yep fifty meters is about five or six kms (guessing) off shore.
> What was the scenario with your neck?
> The Kawhia bar definitely needs respect, but it isn't the gateway to hell that some make it out to be. There are some really good forecasts available now so that makes it a lot easier.
> That guy was 7.8 kg. Next biggest about half that. And the rest in the 30-40 cm range.


Bar needs respect but not difficult to work with if watch tides etc
We were heading in - in a 16' Hamilton 53 Jet Boat
Not the ideal boat but brother in laws who farmed there.
I looked back as we were going across swells at the Jet Unit which was sucking air between swells
We were getting chased in by 3 huge swells - so B in law keep up a bit of speed 
Boat missed one and dropped into the lull
That was it.
Not looking forward or hanging on proper was the fault
Destroyed my teen dating life for about 8 months at 17 yrs old :-)
Gives me more discomfort now than back then (apart from those 1st 8 months)

----------


## 7mmwsm

Quite hard to look forward when you have a big bugger chasing you and you run out of traction though. Even props in white water skid. Quite refreshing when they bite again.
Was your brother in law a little short guy named John by any chance?

----------


## Sarvo

> Quite hard to look forward when you have a big bugger chasing you and you run out of traction though. Even props in white water skid. Quite refreshing when they bite again.
> Was your brother in law a little short guy named John by any chance?


No - he was one of the Neeley's from Kinohaku 
I was the short one :-)))
We fished a lot - got huge Mussel dredging just inside the Harbor
Mid 70's it was

----------


## tiroahunta

> Attachment 148817
> Yesterday fifty meters off Kawhia


Thats a horse...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## veitnamcam

Sat would have been mint but work got in the way...out in close this morning due to the wind.
Burnt a burly on the outgoing plus hand burlying for an hour....no bites at all not even a shit fish.
Still a bit early for that spot but worth a crack and had to get the boat out for a run.
Son had cracked the shits with cold wind and no fish so wound up and got a gurnard.....trolled home threw the shallows and got a few kahawai .

----------


## chainsaw

> Attachment 148817
> Yesterday fifty meters off Kawhia


Ha - 50M off Kawhia .... here's me thinking you'd been surf casting.  Woppa snap there sir, well done.

----------


## stingray

Have located a source of 1 inch  diamond netting, heavy cordage . Quality equipment (Nelson ). Perfect for replacing Berley pot netting that’s has being sharked!

----------


## mikee

I  located a boat.............................. in my driveway  :Have A Nice Day: 

Engine starts and runs - check
Electronics run - check
Winch and Bilge Pump operate - check
Both batteries fully charged - Check
Warrent on trailer - Expired  :Sad:  rectified shortly
Rego - Expired  :Sad:  rectified shortly
Needs a clean. a run in the tide (might even set the long line)  and then its off for an outing...............................on Trademe.

----------


## MB

A few firsts for my boy today. First time he's left the harbour on the ski, first fish on the ski and first legal snapper, not a bad fish either!

----------


## veitnamcam

> A few firsts for my boy today. First time he's left the harbour on the ski, first fish on the ski and first legal snapper, not a bad fish either!


Awesome.

----------


## mikee

> I  located a boat.............................. in my driveway 
> Attachment 150573
> Engine starts and runs - check
> Electronics run - check
> Winch and Bilge Pump operate - check
> Both batteries fully charged - Check
> Warrent on trailer - Expired  rectified shortly
> Rego - Expired  rectified shortly
> Needs a clean. a run in the tide (might even set the long line)  and then its off for an outing...............................on Trademe.


Well it got as far as I thought i would stick it on Trademe while I got my poo together cause it would take ages to sell.................and bugger me it sold (subject to payment) just like that. Who would have thought??

----------


## mikee

> and now that last fishing trip you where thinking of doing is down the drain . can sell you a replacement  570 mac boat .


Nope still have to make sure everything operates as it should on the water. So may still catch a fish yet. Not in a rush to replace it either

----------


## veitnamcam

> Nope still have to make sure everything operates as it should on the water. So may still catch a fish yet. Not in a rush to replace it either


They say the two happiest days in a mans life are the day he buys a boat and the day he sells it. :Grin:

----------


## Mathias

> Well it got as far as I thought i would stick it on Trademe while I got my poo together cause it would take ages to sell.................and bugger me it sold (subject to payment) just like that. Who would have thought??


Not surprised, those Southern Sports are nicely put together boats and have good resale. 

Sent from my SM-A530F using Tapatalk

----------


## Pengy

> They say the two happiest days in a mans life are the day he buys a boat and the day he sells it.


I think you are confusing boats with wives

----------


## Timmay

> They say the two happiest days in a mans life are the day he buys a boat and the day he sells it.


Can confirm this.... on two occasions.

its the Kayak for me  :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## mikee

> I think you are confusing boats with wives


 @Pengy I will let you tell my wife that..............................!!

----------


## Rushy

> I think you are confusing boats with wives


How do you buy a wife Pengy?  Mine is getting a bit tatty around the edges and a fresh new one could be useful.

----------


## andyanimal31

> How do you buy a wife Pengy?  Mine is getting a bit tatty around the edges and a fresh new one could be useful.


Jesus Rushy, your living dangerously!
Only think it, dont put it into written media in case one of the family want black mail you!

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk

----------


## Pengy

> How do you buy a wife Pengy?  Mine is getting a bit tatty around the edges and a fresh new one could be useful.


It is a kind of hire purchase deal over many years, but you dont actually get to read the terms and conditions up front  :Wink:

----------


## veitnamcam

> It is a kind of hire purchase deal over many years, but you dont actually get to read the terms and conditions up front


And they are subject to change at any time.

----------


## Sarvo

Grunters are back in the Pelorus in good numbers and a bit earlier this year 
Caught on Kabura Sliders too :-)

----------


## Allgood

Doing midweek charters is cool especially when the boat is only half full and the punters invite the crew to catch a fish or 2.............A few rat kings came onboard and were released. A couple of guys wanted to know if there were any 'keepers' and I gave a quick tutorial on how to catch bigger ones. Following the instruction, 3 keepers were landed by the guys. 83, 85 and 87cm long. A couple of them then asked me if there were any bigger ones around and why didnt I show them how it was done......... so I did.

Bottom fish weighed in at 24.5kg and measured out at 1.27m   " Bet you cant do that again"...........so I did and the top one in the pic measured out at 1.30m and weighed in at 27,9kg.........Kept one fillet off the smaller one for the skipper and I to share and gave the guys the rest....... They booked 2 more charters on the spot.......

----------


## veitnamcam

How do you target the bigger ones then ?

----------


## Rushy

> How do you target the bigger ones then ?


Put your crosshairs on them and pull the trigger?

----------


## Allgood

> How do you target the bigger ones then ?


Good question. One thing I have noticed with the majority of people jigging on the charter boat is that they all use the same technique. Drop to the bottom,  jig rapidly to the surface then repeat. I am lazy old and find that very tiring. 
Working on the charter boat means that I when I have the opportunity to drop a line I have keep well clear of the paying customers to avoid tangles or interfering with their fishing. Due to the design of the boat and our survey limits, paying customers are limited to fishing from the cockpit which is large enough to accommodate 26 people. As luck would have it, where I fish places me close enough to the electronics to be able to see the sonar. 
Modern high quality *commercial* electronics with experienced use, can show much much more than just the presence of fish. they can also show different species and fish size and have a number of settings to enhance this. I can also see the jigs as other guys jig to the surface and often note that they pass by bigger fish without a strike. Armed with that knowledge I can pass on that info to the customers. When I jig, if normal methods arent working I present the jig in various ways rather than a simple drop and jig on the retrieve. Both of the kings yesterday struck on what I call 'reverse' jigging.
As the jig was free falling to the bottom, I stop the spool with my finger, lift the rod high in a jerky double motion so the jig jerks up twice then drop the rod to below horizontal which releases about a metre of line before repeating the action. After each stop and double jerk, this causes the jig ( especially Knife jigs) to flutter as it drops.  If a fish strikes, the line will normally remain slack rather than regaining tension from the weight of the jig and I will then rapidly wind and strike by lifting the rod tip.

If I dont get a strike on the drop, I let the jig settle to the bottom then instead of jigging rapidly to the surface I slow jig back up through the water column by lifting the rod in 2 or 3 jerks each lift of the tip until I pass through what appears to be the bigger fish. I also vary that movement by dropping the rod tip quickly to create slack so that the jig flutters on the way up.
On saturdays trip I watched a guy jig for about 20mins without a strike using the normal method. I told him to try the above but due to his mind set he couldnt get his head around the mechanics of it.. He finally asked me to demonstrate the method. Using my gear, I threw a jig over the side and gave him a running commentary as I demonstrated the method.....on the 4th lift and double jerk I hooked up a 95cm King, brought it to the boat and to his credit he refused the offer of the fish and we released it... He then tried the same method  and hooked up on his first drop.......... 

It doesnt work everytime, but if the fish wont strike using normal methods then try something else.......

Keep it to yourself my friend, we dont want everyone targeting the bigger ones      :36 1 11: 

Oh, and it the same idea about bigger baits catch bigger fish applies........I look at the size of jigs others are using and go bigger if my gear can handle it......

----------


## veitnamcam

> Good question. One thing I have noticed with the majority of people jigging on the charter boat is that they all use the same technique. Drop to the bottom,  jig rapidly to the surface then repeat. I am lazy old and find that very tiring. 
> Working on the charter boat means that I when I have the opportunity to drop a line I have keep well clear of the paying customers to avoid tangles or interfering with their fishing. Due to the design of the boat and our survey limits, paying customers are limited to fishing from the cockpit which is large enough to accommodate 26 people. As luck would have it, where I fish places me close enough to the electronics to be able to see the sonar. 
> Modern high quality *commercial* electronics with experienced use, can show much much more than just the presence of fish. they can also show different species and fish size and have a number of settings to enhance this. I can also see the jigs as other guys jig to the surface and often note that they pass by bigger fish without a strike. Armed with that knowledge I can pass on that info to the customers. When I jig, if normal methods arent working I present the jig in various ways rather than a simple drop and jig on the retrieve. Both of the kings yesterday struck on what I call 'reverse' jigging.
> As the jig was free falling to the bottom, I stop the spool with my finger, lift the rod high in a jerky double motion so the jig jerks up twice then drop the rod to below horizontal which releases about a metre of line before repeating the action. After each stop and double jerk, this causes the jig ( especially Knife jigs) to flutter as it drops.  If a fish strikes, the line will normally remain slack rather than regaining tension from the weight of the jig and I will then rapidly wind and strike by lifting the rod tip.
> 
> If I dont get a strike on the drop, I let the jig settle to the bottom then instead of jigging rapidly to the surface I slow jig back up through the water column by lifting the rod in 2 or 3 jerks each lift of the tip until I pass through what appears to be the bigger fish. I also vary that movement by dropping the rod tip quickly to create slack so that the jig flutters on the way up.
> On saturdays trip I watched a guy jig for about 20mins without a strike using the normal method. I told him to try the above but due to his mind set he couldnt get his head around the mechanics of it.. He finally asked me to demonstrate the method. Using my gear, I threw a jig over the side and gave him a running commentary as I demonstrated the method.....on the 4th lift and double jerk I hooked up a 95cm King, brought it to the boat and to his credit he refused the offer of the fish and we released it... He then tried the same method  and hooked up on his first drop.......... 
> 
> It doesnt work everytime, but if the fish wont strike using normal methods then try something else.......
> ...


Good to know thanks.
If one thing isnt working I will try anything else till it does  :Thumbsup:

----------


## stingray

The long wait begins...first snapper hunt of this season ...could be sharky ..might be epic! 430 am ...hurry the fuck up...I know he said 5 but he’ll be here at 430! 

Rods are ready , knots are tied and tested . Dog is giving me the stink eye , tucker is sorted ...thermos on the bench .....ohh the long waiiiiit begins. I’m shaved trimmed my nails , checked the weather ...got bait out defrosting slowly in the beer fridge , will get a burley out at midnight so it can pump goodness straight off the bat ..checked weather again ...ahh off to charge head light batteries ....how good a life ...this good a life!

----------


## stingray

Head light batteries done ....even laid out fishing uniform ...ohhh the long wait ...off to tie rigs ..

----------


## Padox

> Grunters are back in the Pelorus in good numbers and a bit earlier this year 
> Caught on Kabura Sliders too :-)
> 
> Attachment 150834
> 
> Attachment 150835


Yea we hammered a few a few weeks back in the sounds very random when and where and on what hitting them

----------


## Pengy

> The long wait begins...first snapper hunt of this season ...could be sharky ..might be epic! 430 am ...hurry the fuck up...I know he said 5 but he’ll be here at 430! 
> 
> Rods are ready , knots are tied and tested . Dog is giving me the stink eye , tucker is sorted ...thermos on the bench .....ohh the long waiiiiit begins. I’m shaved trimmed my nails , checked the weather ...got bait out defrosting slowly in the beer fridge , will get a burley out at midnight so it can pump goodness straight off the bat ..checked weather again ...ahh off to charge head light batteries ....how good a life ...this good a life!


I will give you a wave.......on my way to work :Sad:

----------


## Shearer

> The long wait begins...first snapper hunt of this season ...could be sharky ..might be epic! 430 am ...hurry the fuck up...I know he said 5 but he’ll be here at 430! 
> 
> Rods are ready , knots are tied and tested . Dog is giving me the stink eye , tucker is sorted ...thermos on the bench .....ohh the long waiiiiit begins. I’m shaved trimmed my nails , checked the weather ...got bait out defrosting slowly in the beer fridge , will get a burley out at midnight so it can pump goodness straight off the bat ..checked weather again ...ahh off to charge head light batteries ....how good a life ...this good a life!


Don't forget your snapper lures. :Thumbsup:

----------


## Shearer

@stingray? @veitnamcam?

----------


## veitnamcam

> @stingray? @veitnamcam?


I detect a leak....
Im sure Joe will post up a yarn.

----------


## Sarvo

> Yea we hammered a few a few weeks back in the sounds very random when and where and on what hitting them


Yes - they seem to move around a bit
The catch is ussually all over in 15 mins then they must move on
A patient fisher person would stay long enough for a fresh run or same lot moving back
Well thats the pattern I seem to always witnees here in the inner Pelorus

----------


## Shearer

> I detect a leak....
> Im sure Joe will post up a yarn.


No leak. Just an expectation.

----------


## veitnamcam

> No leak. Just an expectation.


Ahhhhh now I see the above posts ,

Sent from my S60 using Tapatalk

----------


## veitnamcam

> No leak. Just an expectation.


Well there was the fattest gurnard I have ever seen caught by Joe... And I have caught a lot of gurnard but this one was epic .
Epic dolphin epic dophin experience.
Beach launching and retrieving fails and stuff.
Manana.

Sent from my S60 using Tapatalk

----------


## Pengy

not seeing any pics, so i guess it didnt happen :Psmiley:

----------


## veitnamcam

Due to the time of the tide we launched off the beach at cable bay, there was a bit more swell than is ideal and we dropped the motor onto the hard getting off the trailer :Oh Noes: 
Out into the darkness we dropped long lines and set up with a massive burly trail as the sky lightened and the rain continued.
Good current on the last of the outgoing we were optimistic and Joe set to thinning out the sharks so I could catch a snapper but alas I let the team down and got piss all then all of a sudden Joe caught this donky of a gurnard.
49cm and 2.5pound but the most impressive thing was it was thicker than a can of beer threw the shoulders!



Tide petered out and the wind came up so we picked up lines and released a few sharks and went to tuck up in the lee and catch some cod. On the way we came across a big pod of dolphins, they criused along side us at 15 knts and were jumping way out of the water right next to the boat...it was pretty bloody cool!
Legal cod were surprisingly easily caught to fill our limits of two each and the wind and rain stopped and it got quite pleasant for a bit you could almost see the sun.
We burlyed up again off a point that has produced well in the past for Terrys and Snapper for the incoming push.
Lots of snapper that while legal were a bit on the small side and being from shallow water we released all but one.
We tried shallow we tried deep so we tried in the middle and caught 3 sharks in as many minutes and bugged out as the wind came up again to hide in cable bay and use up the last of the burly.

Swell direction had changed a bit and got bigger and now it was a surf beach literally as two surfers were getting out when we came in.
Getting back on the trailer without either parking the boat in the ute or swamping the boat was gonna be a no go so Joe got out to drive around to Delaware and retrieve boat.
Bloody legend got out way deeper than I thought he was going to and got  fully wet.

I drove around the island to Delaware where the bar was a bit interesting but at least the tide was running in.
Cheers Joe allways an adventure.

----------


## veitnamcam

That trip really highlights the importance of maintaining public accces to Delaware bay for boat launching and retreival as the only safe spot between Nelson and Okiwi bay.

----------


## Pengy

> That trip really highlights the importance of maintaining public accces to Delaware bay for boat launching and retreival as the only safe spot between Nelson and Okiwi bay.


The lack of launching facilities down this way is a bloody discrace imho.

----------


## Chur Bay

Just come back from up whangaroa.
Tried for Kingis a couple of times but no joy there.
Usually softbait for Snapper but bait and berley was much more productive this time. Had a couple of good sessions with fish up to 6 kg both times. 


These were in 3 metres of water over a couple of hours with the incoming tide.
Managed this fulla too on the last night spotlighting on the cousins farm.

----------


## Pengy

Live in Whitianga, pop aprox 5000 resident. Boatramps within easy reach: Main ramp in town. Robinson road. Marina ( annual sub) Brophys beach. Kuaotunu. Matarangi. Beach launch at Ottama/Matapua

Live in Nelson, pop aprox 48000. Main council ramp at marina, or Delaware bay which is under dispute. Cable bay ramp is a joke.

----------


## 6x47

The greenies would prob say that's great as it stops overfishing  :Psmiley:

----------


## stingray

Different spot ..better tides great conditions, great company the wait is on ....

----------


## stingray

Error error ..well its not me...yet

----------


## stingray

Change of spots change of color

----------


## stingray

Anyone spot the problem

----------


## mikee

> Anyone spot the problemAttachment 151445


Um, No hooks or weight??

----------


## veitnamcam

Plenty of these wee fellas in close but didnt find any mums and dads.
Perfect conditions wind tide etc all behaved snapper just not there yet were we were.
Water temp needs to come up a degree or 2 yet.

----------


## stingray

Well as you can see, we found some fish just not the size we needed, bite time was short about an hour maybe a bit more about 3/4 the way through the flood ...brim were at same depth as last week, plenty of tucker about, we even managed two slimy Mack’s, one stray lined the other long line bait...Tested varied depths from 6m to 22m spiky’s at all depths ..brim at 11m 

Wind tide etc all worked together ...but leaving a shit fish on your line whilst you finish your sandwich does lead to the odd tangle, couple of southern sailfish on the stray line and two carrots to boot kept hopes alive for a while. 

Think it’s time for a cod bash, a visit to the pass and some soak time for me ..crays still berried up but word is the change is coming. 

Thanks VC for the outing and the yarns! Simple pleasures like calm seas and great company! Cheers

----------


## kukuwai

I took the boys over to Marahau this morning for a bit of a fish. Boat ramp was a ghost town with the lack of tourism..



Didn't have to wait for the water at all, by the time I had the stuff in the boat it was in enough for launching. For any of you local fellas wanting to use it..if you look up the Astrolabe Roadstead on tide plan pro 2.4m + will get you on and off the trailer at the ramp.

Out to fishermans island we went...



Ended up the same story as you guys yesterday, plenty of small brim and kahawai kept the boys entertained but nothing bigger for the the bin. Boys loved it tho.



Seen a big pod of duskys, a couple of blue penguins on the way back to the ramp. Got a surprise at the ramp as here was my mate backing down with his new purchase so went for a huss out beside him to show him where the dolphins were. Took this one for you @Sarvo. He is stoked, wee thing goes bloody good 



A great way to spend the morning  Smiles all round.  It won't be long now and we will be into the big ones !!!



Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk

----------


## Sarvo

[QUOTE=kukuwai;1075102]

. Took this one for you @Sarvo. He is stoked, wee thing goes bloody good 



Wow
John not muck around - so trailer OK on way home yesterday then
Shes a lucky fisher boat too
Nice guy - real happy it went to a keen young guy 
Big thanks to you too for putting him onto me

----------


## kukuwai

[QUOTE=Sarvo;1075104]


> . Took this one for you @Sarvo. He is stoked, wee thing goes bloody good 
> 
> 
> 
> Wow
> John not muck around - so trailer OK on way home yesterday then
> Shes a lucky fisher boat too
> Nice guy - real happy it went to a keen young guy 
> Big thanks to you too for putting him onto me


Yep trailer was sweet on the way back.
He had a massive smile on his face today mate. 

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk

----------


## veitnamcam

> I took the boys over to Marahau this morning for a bit of a fish. Boat ramp was a ghost town with the lack of tourism..
> 
> 
> 
> Didn't have to wait for the water at all, by the time I had the stuff in the boat it was in enough for launching. For any of you local fellas wanting to use it..if you look up the Astrolabe Roadstead on tide plan pro 2.4m + will get you on and off the trailer at the ramp.
> 
> Out to fishermans island we went...
> 
> 
> ...


Awesome conditions again! :Thumbsup:

----------


## veitnamcam

Safety alert.
Yea we are all sick to death of "safety" or at least those of us that work are but listen up all the same.

So this morning I chased up some new spark plugs for the outboards and changed the leg oil in them and generall check over for preventive maintenance. @Pengy gave me the heads up on a coastguard/harbour master boat check/lifejacket check/survey thing at the Nelson ramp.
I look after my matainence myself but I thought I would take my life jackets down to be checked as I never have opened them from new as I thought 
1 they are New.
2 Anything you take out of the packaging will never ever fit back in.

So they were not checking life jackets as such but were showing how to check them.

Came home and checked mine.

One of which never opened from brand new didnt have the gas canister installed.....it was in the velcro outer but not screwed in or even in the sleeve.
It would still blow up manually of course but that is not something you want to be pissing around with in the dark in a rough sea with gumboots on.
Anyway I installed the canister and repacked it and put it on and set it off to make sure it was still operable. All good thankfully and will get a new canister asap.
Both blown up till tomorrow to check for leaks.



Really they should be checked annually at a minimum that the canister is installed firmly/ not rusty/ not peirced and left inflated (manually threw the mouthpiece) at least overnight to ensure the actual buoyancy part has not been pierced by a fish hook or fish spine etc.

Check your life jackets !

----------


## kukuwai

Awesome idea, I'm off to check mine right now  

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk

----------


## screamO

> Safety alert.
> Yea we are all sick to death of "safety" or at least those of us that work are but listen up all the same.
> 
> So this morning I chased up some new spark plugs for the outboards and changed the leg oil in them and generall check over for preventive maintenance. @Pengy gave me the heads up on a coastguard/harbour master boat check/lifejacket check/survey thing at the Nelson ramp.
> I look after my matainence myself but I thought I would take my life jackets down to be checked as I never have opened them from new as I thought 
> 1 they are New.
> 2 Anything you take out of the packaging will never ever fit back in.
> 
> So they were not checking life jackets as such but were showing how to check them.
> ...


Yep heard of many a story about them not inflating, and also inflating when they are stored with wet dive gear.
Anyway, spent Saturday up the island.......Piss pour to start with, started fishing at grevell (spelling) nothing, went further north to a special spot and got a couple carrots which we have never caught there before, went up to port hardy...still nothing happening! Packed a sad and headed back to nelson, pulled my head in a little bit and decided to fish another spot in Grevell (spelling again).........450cm cod, terikie (spelling again, again) carrots, 1 brim, trevally (not landed thou) all within 45 mins.
All in all not a bad day out with the family.

----------


## stingray

That's well done ...information gathered around smoko table ...bite time was same for most parties Saturday...from  Mapua and across the bay snaps at 40 meters brim at 11m cod out of okiwi in sand 35 -yip 8 meters ..heard crays are ok in ward and apparently local. Expect big bucks to shed  now to mid November..

----------


## Beaker

> Yep heard of many a story about them not inflating, and also inflating when they are stored with wet dive gear.
> Anyway, spent Saturday up the island.......Piss pour to start with, started fishing at grevell (spelling) nothing, went further north to a special spot and got a couple carrots which we have never caught there before, went up to port hardy...still nothing happening! Packed a sad and headed back to nelson, pulled my head in a little bit and decided to fish another spot in Grevell (spelling again).........450cm cod, terikie (spelling again, again) carrots, 1 brim, trevally (not landed thou) all within 45 mins.
> All in all not a bad day out with the family.


450cm cod!!! Got to be a nz if not world record!!!  :Have A Nice Day: 

Sounds like a great day out. 

We went to a beach, so the kids could sign up for surf life saving... (6 and 8) and no rods were taken... And now my Sunday mornings are standing on the beach, with no fishing rods...
However, fully support them giving a go, and learning how to swim etc in waves/ocean.

----------


## Beaker

> Safety alert.
> Yea we are all sick to death of "safety" or at least those of us that work are but listen up all the same.
> 
> So this morning I chased up some new spark plugs for the outboards and changed the leg oil in them and generall check over for preventive maintenance. @Pengy gave me the heads up on a coastguard/harbour master boat check/lifejacket check/survey thing at the Nelson ramp.
> I look after my matainence myself but I thought I would take my life jackets down to be checked as I never have opened them from new as I thought 
> 1 they are New.
> 2 Anything you take out of the packaging will never ever fit back in.
> 
> So they were not checking life jackets as such but were showing how to check them.
> ...


Bloody good reminder this. 
Might get them from the boat tomorrow and do it. New 2 years ago, worth checking. 
The rules say I don't have to wear (6m plus) but I wear one everytime. Don't even notice that's its on - but do notice if it isn't. 

Are yours manual or auto? I went for manual. Only reason being that maybe trying to clear a rope off the back and fall in, or worried about big splash and them inflating, worried me.

----------


## veitnamcam

> Bloody good reminder this. 
> Might get them from the boat tomorrow and do it. New 2 years ago, worth checking. 
> The rules say I don't have to wear (6m plus) but I wear one everytime. Don't even notice that's its on - but do notice if it isn't. 
> 
> Are yours manual or auto? I went for manual. Only reason being that maybe trying to clear a rope off the back and fall in, or worried about big splash and them inflating, worried me.


Manual

Sent from my S60 using Tapatalk

----------


## Bill999

Iv had an auto one go off when we got a wave over the front while it was in storage which was a real deterrent for getting any more auto ones

----------


## MB

Jesus, I am a shit freediver! Went for a dive this morning, found a legal paua which is rare in my area, then came across a crayfish (increasingly rare). Dropped the paua to get the crayfish. Cocked up the crayfish and couldn't find the paua! Next dive, saw a decent trevally, took a shot, missed and hit a rock. Needle sharp spear tip instantly transformed in to a bludgeon.

 :Oh Noes:

----------


## screamO

> Jesus, I am a shit freediver! Went for a dive this morning, found a legal paua which is rare in my area, then came across a crayfish (increasingly rare). Dropped the paua to get the crayfish. Cocked up the crayfish and couldn't find the paua! Next dive, saw a decent trevally, took a shot, missed and hit a rock. Needle sharp spear tip instantly transformed in to a bludgeon.


I know the feeling

----------


## Dorkus

> Jesus, I am a shit freediver! Went for a dive this morning, found a legal paua which is rare in my area, then came across a crayfish (increasingly rare). Dropped the paua to get the crayfish. Cocked up the crayfish and couldn't find the paua! Next dive, saw a decent trevally, took a shot, missed and hit a rock. Needle sharp spear tip instantly transformed in to a bludgeon.


I'm heading out tomorrow @MB to go practice being a shit freediver. Got a spare seat if you want to join, leaving Mangawhai about 9am

----------


## stingray

[QUOTE=MB;1076203]Jesus, I am a shit freediver! Went for a dive this morning, found a legal paua which is rare in my area, then came across a crayfish (increasingly rare). Dropped the paua to get the crayfish. Cocked up the crayfish and couldn't find the paua! Next dive, saw a decent trevally, took a shot, missed and hit a rock. Needle sharp spear tip instantly transformed in to a bludgeon.

 :Oh Noes: [/QUOT

At least you saw and had a go at the cray , experience is key! Finding crays is good catching crays is a whole different ball game. Know many spots where you can see a dozen if not more but catch just one if any at all!

----------


## MB

> I'm heading out tomorrow @MB to go practice being a shit freediver. Got a spare seat if you want to join, leaving Mangawhai about 9am


Very tempted! What time do you think you will be back in Mangawhai? I'm working from 1600 onwards.

----------


## Dorkus

Bugger, just seen this. Can guarantee we'll be back by then sorry... I'll keep you in mind for next time

----------


## MB

All good. I know how it goes with diving/fishing trips  :Thumbsup:

----------


## stingray

Come south November - December .. crays go shallow ..not easy pickings ..just more in our breath hold range ..

----------


## screamO

waiting for the kids to finish school and then we are of boating for a couple days. hopefully the weather plays ball. Able Tasman tonight, fish separation point tomorrow, stay in golden bay for the night and then home again.
If the kids piss me off to much it will be straight home tomorrow morning.

----------


## Dorkus

You picked a shitty day to have to work @MB. We only just got back to the ramp, but it turns out I'm not that shit at freediving

----------


## Dorkus

. 

Sent from my INE-LX2 using Tapatalk

----------


## MB

Pure awesome! Well done.

----------


## Nick-D

> . 
> 
> Sent from my INE-LX2 using Tapatalk


Fark yes! You hit the hen?

----------


## veitnamcam

> . 
> 
> Sent from my INE-LX2 using Tapatalk


Awesome.... maybe its tapatalk but that looks photoshopped ?

Sent from my S60 using Tapatalk

----------


## veitnamcam

Bitter sweet day today....Tinny Punt the flounder slayer is sold.

I hope she serves her new owners well and Nash,Sage and Ardern burn in hell.

----------


## stingray

A truly sad day ...you built that boat with experience and ideas ..it was a thing of beauty! 

Will miss her! 

Our day should have being epic ..fish didn't agree




3 pannies ..cod .sharks by the bloody ton ....know of 1 10lber 40 meters 4 hours of burley and sharks ..and another who was over the other side got 6 nice fish

----------


## burtonator

managed to sneak out the west coast and landed a few snapper and teriyaki
No grouper or crays this time 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RE4hP6xdDCg&t=29s

----------


## screamO

A wee update from my weekend, setlining with the family, missis had to drive the boat for the first time and kids helped with the setline in and out.

----------


## screamO

all the boys liked was the shark.....all in all I think we had a great time, and all on our back door step.

----------


## Sarvo

> all the boys liked was the shark.....all in all I think we had a great time, and all on our back door step.


Very nice looking Ship you have there
Be even nicer looking parked up in Greville Harbour :-)
Fat Snapper too !!!

----------


## screamO

> managed to sneak out the west coast and landed a few snapper and teriyaki
> No grouper or crays this time 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RE4hP6xdDCg&t=29s


Bloody hell, was that labour weekend? looked primo.

----------


## screamO

> Very nice looking Ship you have there
> Be even nicer looking parked up in Greville Harbour :-)
> Fat Snapper too !!!


It does like being in greville, actually while the novelty is still there it likes being everywhere.....only had it 3 months and done over 100hrs with it.

----------


## Beaker

> It does like being in greville, actually while the novelty is still there it likes being everywhere.....only had it 3 months and done over 100hrs with it.


Need more details.....  :Omg:   :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## screamO

> Need more details.....


It is about time we get some off these local fishermen out for a trip............

----------


## Beaker

> It is about time we get some off these local fishermen out for a trip............
> Attachment 152359


I'll become a local for a fishing trip.  :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## Pengy

> I'll become a local for a fishing trip.


we are full

----------


## Sarvo

> It is about time we get some off these local fishermen out for a trip............
> Attachment 152359


Wow - let me know if you cruise into the Pelorus over Summer 


 :36 1 8:

----------


## Beaker

> we are full


I might add, I'm a West coaster that moved north and like to get get south south for the odd trip. 
I was going to say turn about, but @Pengy may not be invited, 

Oh and great fishing as well. 40 to 60 cm snaps and 95cm kingies,  :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## burtonator

> Bloody hell, was that labour weekend? looked primo.


Yea mate Saturday out there was primo!!

----------


## Rushy

> I might add, I'm a West coaster that moved north and like to get get south south for the odd trip. 
> I was going to say turn about, but @Pengy may not be invited, Attachment 152366
> 
> Oh and great fishing as well. 40 to 60 cm snaps and 95cm kingies,


I recognise that view Beaker.

----------


## rugerman

looks like you landed a good one Beaker  :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## Beaker

> looks like you landed a good one Beaker


Didn't land that one  :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## Allgood

> Didn't land that one


Wasnt your bait/boat big enough?............ :Thumbsup:

----------


## Beaker

> Wasnt your bait/boat big enough?............


I didn't have the correct licence/permit

----------


## MB

Cracking trip yesterday. Finally got in to some mackerel (favoured eating fish in our house), plus the usual suspects.

----------


## Ecko

Fancy seeing you here MB!

----------


## stingray

Another hit out chasing spring snapper, this time with VC and his Dad, out of Nelson to a spot x , that seemed to be everyone’s spot x with about 8 boats covering half a k. Tide in full flood big moon and thankfully very few spikes , a variety of fish Kahawai , rig , couple of pannies , snakes ( aka Jacindas...long skinny slimy with big teeth that tax the shit out of you). Even a seahorse hanging on to the float line of the hook line. 

Fished the flood , then everything went dead as the tide ran out ..tried a couple of spots more Kahawai and more Kahawai. The tide ebbed and a massive flood of milky water entered the bay from the estuary , turning all the green water to milky brown right across the whole Tasman. 

Fished closer to home marking massive schools of fish ...more Kahawai stuffed full of squat lobster(krill) and 6 inch long anchovies. Ended with one carrot a handful of brim and a few fat as mud Kahawai destined for the smoker...

Fantastic day yarning laughing untangling re rigging blokeing it up. As all ways cheers VC and your dad. 

Summer is coming hot a hell even with a steady southerly wind. Hope VC will post a few photos ...

----------


## kukuwai

@stingray there would have been one more boat covering that 1/2 a km as that was where we were heading too.

Decided to stop at about 12m as was a bit concerned for my young crew on the return journey if the conditions deteriorated.

Fishing was much the same as you. Heaps of kahawai stuffed full of squat lobster and anchovies. Quite a few small snaps (all released) and one nice big rig on the set line.

Ended up having to put the scuppers down on the way home as plenty of splash over the bow. The youngest (4yrs) developed his own technique to combat the splash, much to the amusement of his brother and me 



Pretty wet by the time we got back to the carpark. On the plus side there was plenty of room for anyone else wanting to give it a try.  Parking is never a premium over here.



Might be worth remembering for you nelson fellas when it goes batshit crazy over there in a week or two !!

The boys wanted to have dinner at the beach tonight so we have just been back down there. It looks so much nicer now but I guess it always does looking at the back of the waves 



Even though the target species didn't make it into our bin today, i know they ARE there. We will be back at it at the next available opportunity.

Still a capital O for Orsum !! Love that shit 

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk

----------


## veitnamcam

A few of these around....only one larger model tho.


Thousands of these around....sounder stacked 15m thick at times......we could easily have caught our limit of 60 if so inclined but just kept a few for the smoker.



Kevin

----------


## Pengy

Seahorse looks like he may be carrying bubbas

----------


## kukuwai

Plenty going on today with the rest of the family so not much time for fishing but did manage to get the boys out for a little fish this morning. 



Conditions better than last week but water clarity down. Its mud in the inlet ! A few more boats out but bugger all really.

Dropped the long line, fished for 1hr and picked it up. Heaps of action on the rods, loads of small brim. Kahawai still there but seemed only to be full of anchovies not krill this week.

Ended up with 2 snaps (1 each to the LL and rods) 1 nice gurnard and plenty of kahawai.



Sorted out the next few nights dinner and one for the freezer so well worth it and plenty of fun too 

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk

----------


## stingray

Out of okiwi today 40 meter mark straight out. Trying conditions ..very little flood in the tidal movement.. sharks again a problem ..grey boy as well ..blue cod in the mud at 40 meters. Desperate times ended up baiting up hooks with squat lobsters ..worked some what four carrots and 3 keepable cod .

Water out wide was blue and clean ...seas built to an uncomfortable level pulled the and hook line...had a very large critter on hook line went through back bone. One large skate number of spikes 4 very large carpet sharks. ..in to the harbour fishing the round down on the old scallop beds ...bugger me...rounded out the day as the rain set in again

----------


## stingray

@kukuwai, krill at 40,  no bait shoals, only one very large Kawhai.. stray line 4 snakes before giving up..glad pannies are about no idea where the mythical tasman bay snapper are..running late ? Or just full?

----------


## kukuwai

Nice fish @stingray 

Massive schools of kahawai in close still, their guts are chocka with anchovies. 

Interestingly both the snapper we got today had absolutely nothing in their stomachs. Were both males and full of milt 

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk

----------


## stingray

Young folk back from day at French pass, weather a lot better up that side than we had ...couldn’t land cod due to the inner sounds seasonal closure ..jigged the pass boated 4 Kīngi one very legal rest shorts. Fished sand bank on the southern side ..small to keeper brim two at a time in 7 meters. Mussel barge heading up Admiralty bay with dead whale tied on along side.

----------


## 2Quack

First summerish net for flounder in Raglan harbour was a success ...... damn tasty !!!!

----------


## kukuwai

Out early this morning with the boys. Good sea conditions to begin with. Heaps of wood about and some of them are massive so it pays to wait until you can see !!



However it was the 3rd weekend in a row with the tide ripping towards the wind. So fishing with the rods was tough going.

Heaps of boats, they just kept coming out from every direction. About 9 the south wester hit and sent everyone scatting for home.

We had a couple of set lines to collect on the way in which produced some nice fish. 

Ended up helping out heaps of folk get there boats back on the trailer at the launching area. A lot of people were really struggling in those conditions. One time you are happy to have a small boat 

Fish were fat and full of crabs...




Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk

----------


## Beaker

Kids wanted to go fishing, late night phone around for a second adult, fonld one with a kid, late start(mid day...) due to other family, - great afternoon.



Feed of fish, some bait in the now freezer, great afternoon.

----------


## veitnamcam

Keep losing my posts whe I try to add pictures. :Omg: 
Got out this morning, lots of kahawai about again....covered lots of ground, burnt lots of burly.
Fish and birds all full of little lobster making snappwr very hard to catch....only one good one on longline one small one on rod, some really nice big gurnard tho.

----------


## Padox

Think the crays are a little undersized vc :XD:

----------


## stingray

Well it gets worse ...was one of a few men that showed these buggers the ropes ...they were out early and home early ..Tasman bay

----------


## Sideshow

https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/extra/buq...spain-portugal

They are coming  :O O:  :XD:

----------


## stingray

Not for me , I squeal and fin fast ...how ever my dive buddy has short fins and not a great deal of experience...he’s a top bloke but by hell I will miss him!

----------


## kukuwai

Nice morning on the water this morning. The dawn broke to some funky clouds....

 

There ended up being boats all over the place. Best conditions on a saturday for a few weeks so no surprise I guess 

We were back in at the launching area at 10am with a few nice fat fish so nothing wrong with that 



By the time I had finished up with the cleaning of gear and filleting it was lunchtime  and luckily for me it had been cooking itself  Bloody tasty !!!



Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk

----------


## Nick-D

After a couple of weeks struggling away with the old wishing sticks my knee has finally freed up enough to go for a swim. Just in time for Johnny season. Saw heaps took a couple and left the rest for another day. Bloody good conditions in close at the moment

Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk

----------


## veitnamcam

Out Friday with a mate, 10 good snapper and some big gurnard in just a few hours was great.

----------


## kukuwai

Some bloody nice looking fish in that bin @veitnamcam. Well done on the biggest snap, what was the comp??

We went a grabbed a few of these today



Very nice day out in Marahau, thought there might have been a few more people out there being a weekend and good weather but no very very quiet !! 



Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk

----------


## R93

Had a good morning on the red fin Perch.

Gave the boat a run for first time since last salmon season. Fed the family.

Highly underrated table fish. Was friggen awesome.  

Sent from my SM-G975F using Tapatalk

----------


## screamO

> Out Friday with a mate, 10 good snapper and some big gurnard in just a few hours was great.
> Attachment 154165


Was that setline or rod?
we had a good run on the setlines on friday....no bites on the rod thou

----------


## screamO

> Had a good morning on the red fin Perch.
> 
> Gave the boat a run for first time since last salmon season. Fed the family.
> 
> Highly underrated table fish. Was friggen awesome.  
> 
> Sent from my SM-G975F using Tapatalk


They do look tasty, what do you call Red Perch (what else do you call them)?

----------


## veitnamcam

> Was that setline or rod?
> we had a good run on the setlines on friday....no bites on the rod thou
> Attachment 154340


Only one on the strayline rest on longline....I think I saw your boat out....whats its name?

Sent from my S60 using Tapatalk

----------


## R93

> They do look tasty, what do you call Red Perch (what else do you call them)?


They're fresh water Red Fin perch.
Don't know what else they may call them.
Plentiful in a few lakes and creeks around the West Coast.
Arguably the best eating fresh water fish imo. 


Sent from my SM-G975F using Tapatalk

----------


## screamO

Rampage

----------


## Pengy

> They're fresh water Red Fin perch.
> Don't know what else they may call them.
> Plentiful in a few lakes and creeks around the West Coast.
> Arguably the best eating fresh water fish imo. 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G975F using Tapatalk


Perca fluviatalis [sp]. Pretty fish that eats just about anything

----------


## Nick-D

> They're fresh water Red Fin perch.
> Don't know what else they may call them.
> Plentiful in a few lakes and creeks around the West Coast.
> Arguably the best eating fresh water fish imo. 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G975F using Tapatalk


Didnt know we got them here, yanks certainly love them. Are they an import?

----------


## R93

> Didnt know we got them here, yanks certainly love them. Are they an import?


Yes they're an import from Europe via Aussie I believe. Had another good couple hrs on them this morning. Had a fella from Europe with me and he was buzzing as he chases them at home but reckons theyre not as big as we get. Caught a couple of these on soft baits.
The rest on worms.

Sent from my SM-T510 using Tapatalk

----------


## MB

Perch are a game fish under F&G rules, so you may return them and bag limits exist on some waters.

----------


## stingray

Water temp has hit 17 degrees here still murky but kings are about ...spat farms should be lively from now on

----------


## Gibo

Had a great time at the alderman islands over the weekend. Managed third place in the measure and release section with a 104 on my home made popper, first cast too  :Wink:  

Nephew got his PB kingi at 93cm and took out heaviest fish for a junior with a pb 3.8kg snapper

----------


## kukuwai

Awesome  

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk

----------


## Moa Hunter

> https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/extra/buq...spain-portugal
> 
> They are coming


I wonder if they have been eating Refugee's ?

----------


## Moa Hunter

> Didnt know we got them here, yanks certainly love them. Are they an import?


Not quite the same as the fish in the US. They do look like Bass

----------


## veitnamcam

> Had a great time at the alderman islands over the weekend. Managed third place in the measure and release section with a 104 on my home made popper, first cast too  
> 
> Nephew got his PB kingi at 93cm and took out heaviest fish for a junior with a pb 3.8kg snapper 
> 
> Attachment 154513
> Attachment 154514
> Attachment 154515
> Attachment 154516
> Attachment 154517


That's wicked. Well done young fella.

----------


## veitnamcam

Any locals want to go for a snapper in the morning?

----------


## rugerman

yep  :Have A Nice Day:  but not local enough unfortunately

----------


## ROKTOY

> Any locals want to go for a snapper in the morning?


Dammit. We are busy.

----------


## veitnamcam

Unbelievably the wife wants to come...so position filled.
 Will be only the second time ever in any of my boats.

----------


## rugerman

Good luck VC  :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## Beaker

> Unbelievably the wife wants to come...so position filled.
>  Will be only the second time ever in any of my boats.


Have you asked before??  :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## veitnamcam

> Have you asked before??


Many times...I gave up asking years ago.

Sent from my S60 using Tapatalk

----------


## stingray

Good well VC and Mrs VC ..bloke at work got four keepers 35cm + off boulder bank 15 meters Thursday evening ..other bloke got 4 kings last Sat kept two , out Wednesday night got one , out again this morning started work late got none ...bait has moved on no sign at all.

----------


## veitnamcam

Forecast gone from really good till lunch to experienced crew who like getting wet.
Think I'll bow out and do some shit work round home .

----------


## screamO

> Forecast gone from really good till lunch to experienced crew who like getting wet��.
> Think I'll bow out and do some shit work round home .


You didn't miss much....I took the family out Sat morning, the weather was pretty good till lunch time. Two setlines deployed at spot X, same as last week........NOTHING!

Has anyone heard of any Tuna in the bay yet?

----------


## Gibo

Yip, Bay of Plenty  :Psmiley:

----------


## veitnamcam

Nope but must be soon?

----------


## kukuwai

> Has anyone heard of any Tuna in the bay yet?


Usually find the first ones turn up on the cape soucis side.

For the last few years it is has been much later (feb, march) before they are caught in consistent numbers off tonga, separation etc.

At least that is what we have found. Usually when we have gone out looking for them earlier we just end up catching kingis.

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk

----------


## Shearer

> Usually find the first ones turn up on the cape soucis side.
> 
> For the last few years it is has been much later (feb, march) before they are caught in consistent numbers off tonga, separation etc.
> 
> At least that is what we have found. Usually when we have gone out looking for them earlier we just end up catching kingis.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


Bugger. Catching Kingfish eh. That must be very disappointing. :Grin:

----------


## kukuwai

> Bugger. Catching Kingfish eh. That must be very disappointing.


Sorry i didn't mean to sound ungrateful 

Its actually heaps of fun  

One thing that we do that works really well is have a rod on standby all rigged up with a jig (right up your ally ah shearer)

Often heaps of kingis follow up the hooked fish and someone who is free starts working the jig. More often than not this leads to another hooked fish.

It has even worked once with tuna, we had two hooked on the trolling lures and when we could see them mum dropped the jig (on this occasion a shimano bottom ship) and it instantly hooked another tuna. 

It lead to total bedlam as there were only 3 of us on the boat but we eventually got them all in 

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk

----------


## Beaker

> Yip, Bay of Plenty


Gulf harbor to tuts tomorrow, then NE for the warm water line... Stick face possible, and hapuka higher.
 Bring on the next 6 days!!!

----------


## Gibo

> Gulf harbor to tuts tomorrow, then NE for the warm water line... Stick face possible, and hapuka higher.
>  Bring on the next 6 days!!!


That not the BoP  :Psmiley:

----------


## Beaker

Bit of a chop....

----------


## MB

It's blowing hard up here.

----------


## Beaker

> It's blowing hard up here.


We are at tuts now. Stopped at whangarei heads for 20mins and was on for snapper. Big bird work up. And big slop... 1 to 2 m wave sets, 25 to 35 knots. Wind up arse so all OK, but get stuffed if heading south

----------


## screamO

so after such a piss poor effort last Saturday I've just been itching to get back out there. Back out too the 20m mark which didn't work last week and tried a new spot in 30m + which wasn't a really good idea when your set lines are only setup for 25m. All in all, 2 good snaps per setline and 3 cod on the rods.

----------


## stingray

Finally

----------


## Rushy

Nice snap VC.

----------


## veitnamcam

So out with  @stingray this morning nice and early to get the last of the tide running out with the change of light.
Joe was fizzing to get into them....so much so he couldn't wait for the burly to defrost and promptly cut his thumb off with my freshly sharpened bait knife to get some blood in the water :Omg: 
Wrapped him up in a tea towel to try stem the flow while I got the burly and a bait out.....I would expect the same treatment or worse :Grin: 
Busted open the first aid kit and got some layers of stuff on there and into the fishing.
Me first up on the new rod reel combo .
Then one of the straylines went...we had four good snaps in the bin and it wasn't even 6 am yet 😎




We missed(cocked up) a couple of nice fish as things were very busy for a bit but then the tide and current slackened and things went quiet.....another fish each over the slow water and we made the call to pick up longline and come in rather than sit threw 3 hours of slack water fishing.
5 snapper and a bloody big 7giller on longline.
Back on trailer at 9am home and everything washed down and done at 10am....how good :Cool:

----------


## screamO

Yes that is quite early? I thought about going out, ended up just taking the kids out the harbor for lunch and a kayak.

----------


## veitnamcam

> Yes that is quite early? I thought about going out, ended up just taking the kids out the harbor for lunch and a kayak.


I hate sitting threw the top or bottom of tide waiting for something to happen with no bloody current.
Change of light either morning or night with current has always been good to me

----------


## Rushy

My middle daughter, this weekend just gone by.



Did dad end up with any?  No he didn’t. Mind you she is about ninety kilometres away.

----------


## 7mmwsm

> My middle daughter, this weekend just gone by.
> Attachment 155596
> Attachment 155597
> Attachment 155598
> Did dad end up with any?  No he didn’t. Mind you she is about ninety kilometres away.


Good effort on the fish. Hopefully they will remember to bring you some.
I'd probably like my daughters to be 90 km away too if they took pictures with those cans of weasel piss in the background (bottom pic).

----------


## MB

Weather window on Sunday evening meant it was time for another father/son fishing trip. Two hours to catch a legal snapper before bedtime, no pressure!

----------


## 7mmwsm

> better that brand than the weedkiller @Rushy drinks.


Correction. Rushy and I drink.

----------


## stingray

> Weather window on Sunday evening meant it was time for another father/son fishing trip. Two hours to catch a legal snapper before bedtime, no pressure!


Words cannot say enough ..well done dad! An amazing photo one for the wall ...

You have opened the door ...he will walk through it ...along with mates girlfriends and even other fathers ..treasure the journey!

----------


## MB

> Words cannot say enough ..well done dad! An amazing photo one for the wall ...
> 
> You have opened the door ...he will walk through it ...along with mates girlfriends and even other fathers ..treasure the journey!


We'll see, not quite sure whether he'll run with it, but I'm doing my part. When I was his age, all I could think about was fishing. Took me two years to catch my first fish and no effect on enthusiasm. If my dad had taken me fishing offshore on a jetski to catch snapper, think I would have died on the spot with excitement!

----------


## stingray

Got three kids myself , one is mad keen even worse now his mates are into it ..one yeah na , youngest ..if weather is good comes makes wicked sandwich’s fishes wash’s the boat then leaves for mates / own time time ..you’ve opened the door ..when he’s 40 he will either be thankful because of what you shared or thoughtful because he has a feeling he missed something in his life ...it was only when my sons mates were in envious of what opportunities that he had that he realised what was sitting in his lap.

----------


## rugerman

Us fisher types don't know how good we've got it sometimes. I have mates whos' only hobbies are collecting dvds or watching movies etc... and they are in their mid 40s. My old man took me and my brother surfcasting around Dorklands west coast since I was 7, carrying a 13 foot surfcaster and rock hopping. It's a pass time that gets you outdoors in the fresh air and you might even get dinner. In my opinion it's one of the best things to introduce your kids to since if they have no experience when they are young, are very unlikely to take it up out of the blue when they are older.
Kids these days ( and millennials), seem to mainly only be interested in screens and to be entertained via tv or the interweb utube etc..then getting out and actually doing stuff. It seems to be luck of the draw with who you are born to, if they are into outdoor stuff. Otherwise it just doesn't seem to register ( with the odd exception where adults take up hunting or fishing). .

----------


## Shearer

My family were not fishers but I always had an interest in the sea and it's inhabitants. It wasn't until my early 20's that I got the bug and went mad keen. I was living just out of Dunedin at the time and seeing the local Island community waist deep in the surf casting to big schools of Kahawai got my interest up. A bought a reel from a second hand shop and found a 16' piece of bamboo and I was into it. It's funny why and when doors to these things will open and change our lives.

----------


## stingray

[ATTACH]156016[/ATTACH)
Not enough words can say wicked day ...great to see @Shearer and his lovely lady . Thanks for stopping for the night . Roktoy and son slayed ..good thing they are going home giving me and VC a chance ...kings and crays tomorrow

----------


## stingray

Weather only let us fish local ..but Roktoy and son slayed it up great ..no a great deal of size but tasty as keepers saw smiles all round ..RT jnr a bloody great helpful and polite and keen as hell ..well done that young man ..RT sorted the brim and donkey  carrot..would have loved to chase kingis with them ..next time guys ..fantastic  company truly warm and bloody enjoyable yarns ..great start to a week of laziness

----------


## Pengy

Great start to the big week Joe, keep it up.
RT junior is a little legend. RT senior is just...little. Compared to me anyway  :Wink:

----------


## ROKTOY

> Great start to the big week Joe, keep it up.
> RT junior is a little legend. RT senior is just...little. Compared to me anyway


Oi, Oi!!! Oh yeah, um yeah what he said.

Aaron didn't quite make it to the main road before his eyelids fell down.
He had a fantastic day out (as did I), catching as many fish as he did even with Jo feeling the need to throw a couple of good ones back in the briney... Cod galore, A few pannies with a handful of carrots for good measure. Even a couple of sharks to keep it interesting. 
Cheers Cam, Jo and family for the hospitality and the great day out on the water. Thanks for the fish, and the company.

----------


## veitnamcam

big bitey thing on strayline.



Now we are off to do it again.

----------


## stingray



----------


## stingray

Not massive fish but string pullers all the same

----------


## veitnamcam



----------


## Shearer

Great stuff guys. 
What sort of bait did you use for your kingi @stingray?

----------


## gadgetman

I'll be there come March.

----------


## Pengy

> Great stuff guys. 
> What sort of bait did you use for your kingi @stingray?


I suspect you are asking a very leading question to try and lure our mate into a confession

----------


## screamO

Not much to like here....Put those fish back and get back to work.......or maybe just the GPS marks, I'm up there on Wednesday!

----------


## Sauer

I must say how much I appreciate reading of the fishing exploits of you Tasman Bay guys on this forum. Just a bit of banter and great stories (and photos) of what you’ve been up to. This is everything that this forum should be about - none of the pervasive political BS and name calling that is spoiling parts of this forum.

Looks like great weather for the next week or so, so make the most of it and I look forward to reading of how it went.

----------


## veitnamcam

> Not much to like here....Put those fish back and get back to work.......or maybe just the GPS marks, I'm up there on Wednesday!


Stingrays here all week....Im back to work Thursday.
He is always keen for a yarn or a fish.

----------


## veitnamcam

Oh what a day what a wonderful day.

----------


## veitnamcam

Absolutely slayed the kings.... unbelievable fishing.
We kept one and released everything else

----------


## Pengy

I know a certain young man who is so, so grateful for today mate. Think his old man might be slightly impressed too. Good on ya.

----------


## rugerman

That looks like some primo conditions. Well done on the Kings

----------


## stingray

> Great stuff guys. 
> What sort of bait did you use for your kingi @stingray?��


Crayfish ..match the hatch ..they were feeding on squat lobster so grabbed a cray chucked a 10/0 through it and dropped it into the shoal ...bang solid hook up ..easy as ....mates use bait !

----------


## Pengy

> Crayfish ..match the hatch ..they were feeding on squat lobster so grabbed a cray chucked a 10/0 through it and dropped it into the shoal ...bang solid hook up ..easy as ....mates use bait !


 :Thumbsup:

----------


## stingray

Well what a difference an hour makes VC and team headed away at 5am we followed at 6 ..the had boated 6 kings when we arrived ..flood ran out and so the fish spread out ..they bashed cod on the legal side of the pass ..I took my invited diver up the coast to a rock while his in-laws / my neighbour’s bashed cod ..heap of current made it hard to drop onto marks, heaps of undersize blues made it hard all over ..diver saw a few and missed a few ..moved more of the same ..pod of dolphins smashing anchovies dropped diver in ..dolphins thought he was neat got wicked go pro footage ..

Back to diving last chance hole ..diver burgled a keeper , scared a few more ..we nabbed couple of keeper cod “ phew”,  sea breeze pushed us home, cleaned boats  gear , fish , then ate wonderful food with wonderful company. Then sun baked early morning , diving , fishing out outed , body gave up off to bed ...perfect...huge thanks to VC and my lady Lisa for a epic few days ..bring on the rest of the week !

----------


## stingray

The reason for all the joy 

Dolphin swim on a budget

----------


## veitnamcam

What a bloody great few days away....times like these dont just happen they happen because of a bunch of good barstards.
Thanks to everyone who was a part of it and especially thanks @stingray you good barstard.
Now  I am back to work to nurse some sunburn in a big tin shed for a few more days.

----------


## stingray

Now dear friends , can we have a moment of silence ...for this weekend we lost a soldier and a dear friend of mine  :Oh Noes: ...he was in his prime , had done his basic training , as was full of potential, hope and promise ..we had journeyed to the dark lands battled ,spent ammo fighting the good fight ..

I sent him out with a crew that I thought would have his back ..alas I was wrong he was cast into the current to be lost alone ....

so raise a quiet beer, as I bow my head and shed a quiet tear for a man taken to early! 
You will be missed !! 

 @veitnamcam do you have anything to share with the group??

----------


## veitnamcam

> Now dear friends , can we have a moment of silence ...for this weekend we lost a soldier and a dear friend of mine ...he was in his prime , had done his basic training , as was full of potential, hope and promise ..we had journeyed to the dark lands battled ,spent ammo fighting the good fight ..
> 
> I sent him out with a crew that I thought would have his back ..alas I was wrong he was cast into the current to be lost alone ....
> 
> so raise a quiet beer, as I bow my head and shed a quiet tear for a man taken to early! 
> You will be missed !! 
> Attachment 156232
>  @veitnamcam do you have anything to share with the group??


Nope nothing at all 


Sent from my S60 using Tapatalk

----------


## veitnamcam

Yes Joes rod got kicked out of the rod holder by a king I was pulling aboard.....bad place for the rod but yeah just freak accident type thing really.
It went into the water and I couldn't believe it.....I looked for something to snag it with but I had a fiesty king in one hand and it was still atached to the other rod so couldn't use that to snag it and it just disappeared to the bottom of french pass 

Sent from my S60 using Tapatalk

----------


## Pengy

Bugger!
Be sure that he/she WILL be replaced Joe.
PNL may have a hand in the financial side of it, if you get my drift

----------


## stingray

> Bugger!
> Be sure that he/she WILL be replaced Joe.
> PNL may have a hand in the financial side of it, if you get my drift


All sorted @Pengy ..good people surround us!

----------


## Rushy

In years to come the old soldier will be found by some grey haired old gent while dredging for seaweed and despite the rust and the barnacles it will be lovingly restored and presented to the national museum to exhibit as a reminder of the days when the men and women of New Zealand were free to fish wherever and whenever they wanted.  The great grandchildren of current day greenies eating their soy fibre toast at the breakfast table will question why Kiwi blokes and blokesses were ever prohibited from harvesting such an abundant and valuable resource.

Sorry Joe, I got a bit carried away musing on a possible parallel world.

----------


## stingray

> In years to come the old soldier will be found by some grey haired old gent while dredging for seaweed and despite the rust and the barnacles it will be lovingly restored and presented to the national museum to exhibit as a reminder of the days when the men and women of New Zealand were free to fish wherever and whenever they wanted.  The great grandchildren of current day greenies eating their soy fibre toast at the breakfast table will question why Kiwi blokes and blokesses were ever prohibited from harvesting such an abundant and valuable resource.
> 
> Sorry Joe, I got a bit carried away musing on a possible parallel world.


 @Rushy that is priceless  :Thumbsup: ..still chuckling away . Well played sir!

----------


## gadgetman

> What a bloody great few days away....times like these dont just happen they happen because of a bunch of good barstards.
> Thanks to everyone who was a part of it and especially thanks @stingray you good barstard.
> Now  I am back to work to nurse some sunburn in a big tin shed for a few more days.





> Now dear friends , can we have a moment of silence ...for this weekend we lost a soldier and a dear friend of mine ...he was in his prime , had done his basic training , as was full of potential, hope and promise ..we had journeyed to the dark lands battled ,spent ammo fighting the good fight ..
> 
> I sent him out with a crew that I thought would have his back ..alas I was wrong he was cast into the current to be lost alone ....
> 
> so raise a quiet beer, as I bow my head and shed a quiet tear for a man taken to early! 
> You will be missed !! 
> Attachment 156232
>  @veitnamcam do you have anything to share with the group??


Old Celtic tradition to offer goods to the water. Pretty sure everyone's done it, and you two certainly have a bit of Celtic in you.

----------


## Chur Bay

This happened to me this morning. Big Bronzy  in Whangaroa harbour.
Got a Lovely veiw to drown my sorrows though.

----------


## Nick-D

> Attachment 156267
> This happened to me this morning. Big Bronzy  in Whangaroa harbour.
> Got a Lovely veiw to drown my sorrows though.
> Attachment 156268


Still make a bit of sushi out of that man, . Bronzes do love an easy king. Weird thinh though is its quite common to see big kingis Nd trevs cruising with big bronzies on the reef, happy as Larry. As soon as you pop the fish Bronzy turns round and goes mental on it.

----------


## Chur Bay

Yeah. Managed to salvage a bit out of it.

----------


## veitnamcam

Well I was going to take my son and one of his mates out ski biscuiting today for a couple of hours near the top of the tide so I had taken all fishing related crap out of the boat to lighten it up then his mate had a crook guts so couldn't come.....it takes 3 to ski so that was now a no go so chucked some rods in the ute and went for a surfcast off of the road.

Apparently I am shit at shore fishing so it was home to get some flounder fillets out of the freezer.

----------


## kukuwai

Yum flounder fillets 
Rare as rocking horse shit round here now !!!

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk

----------


## mikee

> Well I was going to take my son and one of his mates out ski biscuiting today for a couple of hours near the top of the tide so I had taken all fishing related crap out of the boat to lighten it up then his mate had a crook guts so couldn't come.....it takes 3 to ski so that was now a no go so chucked some rods in the ute and went for a surfcast off of the road.
> Attachment 156528
> Apparently I am shit at shore fishing so it was home to get some flounder fillets out of the freezer.
> Attachment 156529


Further towards magazine point is better. I have caught a few there in the past but always on evening tides
Fishing anywhere is better than not fishing at all!!

----------


## Pengy

Back beach. Rig for Africa

----------


## veitnamcam

> Back beach. Rig for Africa


Im not a huge fan of rig tbh

----------


## rugerman

Good on you for getting out into it at least. 
I like the look of the beachy bit and casting out into the gap might chance on something passing by.
Got boat back from getting the new sounder fitted yesterday so time to plan a trip. 2 more days of work then a month off  :Have A Nice Day: 




> Well I was going to take my son and one of his mates out ski biscuiting today for a couple of hours near the top of the tide so I had taken all fishing related crap out of the boat to lighten it up then his mate had a crook guts so couldn't come.....it takes 3 to ski so that was now a no go so chucked some rods in the ute and went for a surfcast off of the road.
> Attachment 156528
> Apparently I am shit at shore fishing so it was home to get some flounder fillets out of the freezer.
> Attachment 156529

----------


## veitnamcam

> Good on you for getting out into it at least. 
> I like the look of the beachy bit and casting out into the gap might chance on something passing by.
> Got boat back from getting the new sounder fitted yesterday so time to plan a trip. 2 more days of work then a month off


I expect to see lots of posts here from you in the next month then :Thumbsup:

----------


## Got-ya

West coast has been flat for a few days allowing things to settle. So shot out for a dive and fish, Handy festive supplies.

----------


## kukuwai

Merry christmas fellas 



Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk

----------


## stingray

> West coast has been flat for a few days allowing things to settle. So shot out for a dive and fish, Handy festive supplies. 
> 
> 
> Attachment 156693


Reds with the reds ..perfect

----------


## stingray

> Merry christmas fellas 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


Merry Xmas 
That’s a horse what a fish to catch with the young fella

----------


## stingray

Out of okiwi up to spot keith ,Aaron and I got pannies ..this time larger snaps showed up ..just  one at a time , burnt 6kg of burley but when they bit ..wow freight trains ..running line in angry bursts..biggest 15 lbs 70cms not a great condition fish hungry and powerful..blue cod and carrots filled the gaps..young folk dived new turf scratched around plenty of caves cracks and holes and weed but very few bugs

----------


## veitnamcam

> Out of okiwi up to spot keith ,Aaron and I got pannies ..this time larger snaps showed up ..just  one at a time , burnt 6kg of burley but when they bit ..wow freight trains ..running line in angry bursts..biggest 15 lbs 70cms not a great condition fish hungry and powerful..blue cod and carrots filled the gaps..young folk dived new turf scratched around plenty of caves cracks and holes and weed but very few bugs
> Attachment 156924
> Attachment 156925


Well done....gotta love kids showing up their old man.

----------


## stingray

Yip she’s a slayer ...bashed the carrots hard today down at big cod rock ..was chucking back sizeable fish, keeping 10 carrots Xxl fish ...then rang to tell me about it ...ma n da sorted a feed of blues ..glad I’m at work ...imagine being amongst that ...would have been painful! ..

.keels wants to know if your coming ...she knows a good spot .if your keen ......dear god you’ve created a monster VC ...shame on you

----------


## MB

Slow fishing on the last day of 2020. Dinner party saved by a very welcome john dory at 2.6kg!

----------


## stingray

A horse of a JD

----------


## MSL

Good few hours out from raglan today


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## stingray

Epic new year's day ...talked VC into coming down earlier than stupid o'clock...poor barstard was up way to early...packed boat night before..up and down to ramp to float the boat before it became impossible. 

Parked truck ..got back to the bost to find VC and jrVC chucking in their gear ..happy new year ...down to pass to chase kings ....Whales ..in current basin ...oil calm spent an hour whale watching...fished pass to much current 

Off to other spots plus one more whale watch ..saw a school of kings gulping krill..no joy on the jigs ...got to our hunting ground ..bombed down a couple of long lines ..kings under the boat..mild panic from me ...hooked a keeper ..put it back e expecting more joy ...nope that was that..

Went deep chasing snaps ..1st line down... trying to rig up a stray line ..bang we were on ...half grown snaps....carrots came on the chew ..boated a good dozen ..the VC hooks a screamer ...looks good pulling line and VC working it hard ...gone pulled the hook ..wind kicked up so pulled the hook lines ..one wee tangle .couple of snaps  gumboots  and grey boys ..

Gave a bloke and family a hand to get home..ended the day with a quick dive and a couple of crays ...many hands filleting fish ..perfect ..happy new year

----------


## veitnamcam

The codfather.

Whales


Eating this stuff.





Just awesome.
Couldn't have had a better start to the year.

----------


## Shearer

Towing???

----------


## stingray

Yeah poor bugger main motor packed a sad ..I'm picking the power coil ..then excillary gave trouble as well ..just not his day

----------


## rugerman

Nice Cod  :Have A Nice Day: 
I went out yesterday. Sorry no pics as it was first time in more than a year, and since hitting the bar on the way in so I was a bit twitchy to cover all my bases 20 times over. 
Left the ramp at 9.30 ( 12pm high) was a bit choppy on the way out but calmed down once out there and the breeze dropped off. Anchored up in 20m and burlyied  up a storm. Not even a bite for 1.5hrs and watched as others moved off out into deeper water and puttered around the place. Then the fish came onto the bite just after high. Ended up with 6 Gurnard, a Kahawai and lost a 5lb travelly at the boat ( note to self give my mate a few pointers with the net). Anywho went to come in and oh joy motor wont start, and after a few cranks the battery was flat ( fully charged before I left). Looks like my new big sounder sucks the power big time. I used to leave the little garmin on while I fished but will now be turning off the Raymarine while I'm anchored. Lucky I took a jump start power pack out with me or I would have had to call up a someone to give me a boost.
I'm guessing that although the motor cranked over  for a few times, the because the battery was so low I might not have been getting a good spark ?. Despite that it was a good day on the drink and after having a chat to a couple of guys on the ramp, it seems a few were not having any more luck out wide. I will stick with my anchor up and burly technique since it has worked every time so far.

----------


## Beaker

> Nice Cod 
> I went out yesterday. Sorry no pics as it was first time in more than a year, and since hitting the bar on the way in so I was a bit twitchy to cover all my bases 20 times over. 
> Left the ramp at 9.30 ( 12pm high) was a bit choppy on the way out but calmed down once out there and the breeze dropped off. Anchored up in 20m and burlyied  up a storm. Not even a bite for 1.5hrs and watched as others moved off out into deeper water and puttered around the place. Then the fish came onto the bite just after high. Ended up with 6 Gurnard, a Kahawai and lost a 5lb travelly at the boat ( note to self give my mate a few pointers with the net). Anywho went to come in and oh joy motor wont start, and after a few cranks the battery was flat ( fully charged before I left). Looks like my new big sounder sucks the power big time. I used to leave the little garmin on while I fished but will now be turning off the Raymarine while I'm anchored. Lucky I took a jump start power pack out with me or I would have had to call up a someone to give me a boost.
> I'm guessing that although the motor cranked over  for a few times, the because the battery was so low I might not have been getting a good spark ?. Despite that it was a good day on the drink and after having a chat to a couple of guys on the ramp, it seems a few were not having any more luck out wide. I will stick with my anchor up and burly technique since it has worked every time so far.


What sort of boat? Might pay to look at a separate house battery with a vsr charging /transfer / parallel switch.
I have this setup, and after leaving sounder, radio, vhf, under water lights, all turned on - the house battery does get down a bit. I don't think it would start the motor actually.
Maybe 400-500$, if you do it yourself

----------


## rugerman

521 Mclay. looks like the sounder sucks 20W which doesn't sound like much. It might be my battery even though I fully charged it, it is 6 years old I've just worked out. Like you say I might end up running another battery but it's a pretty small boat

----------


## widerange

yea 6 years is good service for any battery and I wouldn't let my boat battery get that old regardless of how reliable it may seem.
To be fair though when I am using my boat you often can't see land for most of the trip so a bit harder to call up a tow.

and a house battery is a good option to consider if you have room,charging capacity etc.
Can have more light,sounds ,whatever without having the concern of running starting battery flat.

FYI, just bought a couple of new batteries for my cruiser from battery cell ,couriered to my door for about 2/3 price from battery shops

----------


## Beaker

> 521 Mclay. looks like the sounder sucks 20W which doesn't sound like much. It might be my battery even though I fully charged it, it is 6 years old I've just worked out. Like you say I might end up running another battery but it's a pretty small boat


I think I'd get a new battery first, then try again. 
6 years is a old battery in a trailer boat. 

Mine are nearly 3 years, and I'm going to replace the start battery in the next few months, just as insurance maintenance. 
At the same time I'll get both load tested, and maybe put the current start as the house bat, then new one next year.

----------


## rugerman

Yeah Beaker will do. I will also turn off the sounder when the motor is off until I get an auxiliary battery.
 All I can say is yay for those Lithium ion jump starter packs  :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## Blisters

pb trevally 5.5kg on the scales

----------


## rugerman

Nice travers  :Have A Nice Day: 
That is about the size of the one we lost at the boat  :Oh Noes:   they make pretty good Sashimi  :Have A Nice Day: . I remember the day most people thought they were only good for bait.

----------


## MB

Bloody good start to 2021  :Grin:

----------


## stingray

What a beauty , well done

----------


## rugerman

Awesome MB, looks like your gonna need a bigger tape measure  :Have A Nice Day: 
That must have put up quite a fight

----------


## veitnamcam

Nice going MB. :Thumbsup: 

Trolling lures?

----------


## MB

Yeah, full on blue water trolling. We were actually targeting them, albeit in a small trailer boat that isn't really setup for game fishing. Mate and I agreed that we'd rather catch a yellowfin than a marlin, so we pulled some small lures about and got lucky. Fight was insane. We had a double hook-up and chaos ensued. As two novice game anglers, I think we did well to land both fish with no major dramas.

----------


## veitnamcam

> Yeah, full on blue water trolling. We were actually targeting them, albeit in a small trailer boat that isn't really setup for game fishing. Mate and I agreed that we'd rather catch a yellowfin than a marlin, so we pulled some small lures about and got lucky. Fight was insane. We had a double hook-up and chaos ensued. As two novice game anglers, I think we did well to land both fish with no major dramas.


Awesome well done.

----------


## Beaker

Well done MB!!

----------


## Beaker

Thanks to the good guy @Got-ya, we got the target species and some small by catch

----------


## rugerman

Great result Beaker  :Have A Nice Day:  was the other anchor stuck on a rock or just lost overboard by someone and sticking into the sand

----------


## Got-ya

It was wrapped around a rock as well.

----------


## Got-ya

Not sure how long to boil those for but it will be longer than 7min.

----------


## rugerman

Good result. On ya Got Ya  :Have A Nice Day: 
6 months in the slow cooker might be the go

----------


## screamO

Looks like every one has been out having some fun......I done a westcoast trip on the boat, not many photos but had a hell of a time, crays, groper, trumpeter and one gem fish. Weather was as flat ass as it comes out there.

----------


## screamO

a few more from the west coast

----------


## veitnamcam

> a few more from the west coastAttachment 157406Attachment 157407Attachment 157408


Awesome! 
I know that lighthouse well.....probably too well.

----------


## Chur Bay

> Bloody good start to 2021


Some fantastic sashimi right there.

----------


## Shearer

> Bloody good start to 2021


Well done. Great fun those little bullets.

----------


## 7mmwsm

Something a bit different today.

----------


## kukuwai

> Attachment 157413
> Something a bit different today.


Love those things.

Have caught two, both put on amazing arial displays and had phenomenal colours when out of the water.

I released both mine have heard they are good eating ?

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk

----------


## Shearer

Mate of mine was filling in as a deckie on a charter boat when someone caught a large Thresher. He made the mistake of trying to hold on to it's tail when they were securing it and it flicked him straight out of the boat into the sea. He was not a flash swimmer but said he didn't need to be as he ran back to the boat :Grin:  :Grin:

----------


## 7mmwsm

When I was in my early teens we caught a reasonable sized one from a trailer boat. My dad had a rope around it and I was at the sharp end trying to get our gear back. The fish was bashing the hell out of the side of the boat with its tail, and the old man thought it was a hell of a joke. Until it got a shot above the boat and around the old man's bare ribs. Left quite a welt too.

----------


## mikee

Lots of punters fishing out of Nelson today.  Its a pity none of them actually know anything about what the speed restrictions are and where and when they apply. If the harbourmaster had a speed gun and a camera on the end of the layup berths and another chap with a ticket book at the ramp he would have run out of tickets.

Working up a mast in a 5knot zone while all and sundry burn past at warp factor nine is not much fun!!

----------


## kukuwai

@mikee there are morons everywhere. Honestly you should have seen some of the driving I've seen today. Its unbelievable the lack of knowledge and most importantly courtesy some people have !!

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk

----------


## Sarvo

> @mikee there are morons everywhere. Honestly you should have seen some of the driving I've seen today. Its unbelievable the lack of knowledge and most importantly courtesy some people have !!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


I think its not lack or courtesy - just have no common sense 
Example - fishing 80-90m off the shore in 10 - 15m of dept on anchor
Have 2000m on other side of me to other shore in Sound
The clowns go hooning past between shore and me - waving out like they are your best froiends 
What do you do - just shrug 

But that speeding through the Marina does piss me off especially if at fuel depot
Its amazing what wake a 6m pontoon boat at 6kts with 4 pax etc will push up

----------


## mikee

> @mikee there are morons everywhere. Honestly you should have seen some of the driving I've seen today. Its unbelievable the lack of knowledge and most importantly courtesy some people have !!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


Well I never thought I would say this but..........................fine everyone speeding in their boat in 5knot areas................and big fines.
And safety equipment inspections at ramps and on the water, no financial penalty but simply if you don't have it you aint going boating today or you get escorted home.

----------


## veitnamcam

> Well I never thought I would say this but..........................fine everyone speeding in their boat in 5knot areas................and big fines.
> And safety equipment inspections at ramps and on the water, no financial penalty but simply if you don't have it you aint going boating today or you get escorted home.


Nelson harbourmasters have made a big deal out of no more leniency and out with the fines of late regarding  the 5 knot rule..not that I launch out of Nelson very often but I cant say I have seen them police it.?

----------


## Pengy

> Lots of punters fishing out of Nelson today.  Its a pity none of them actually know anything about what the speed restrictions are and where and when they apply. If the harbourmaster had a speed gun and a camera on the end of the layup berths and another chap with a ticket book at the ramp he would have run out of tickets.
> 
> Working up a mast in a 5knot zone while all and sundry burn past at warp factor nine is not much fun!!


This is one my pet hates, and I just wish I was allowed to do more about it than simply inform our HM, who has the spine of a prawn

----------


## mikee

> This is one my pet hates, and I just wish I was allowed to do more about it than simply inform our HM, who has the spine of a prawn


Not so much of a prawn more of a jelly fish??

Had 2 jetskis go past at WOT well inside the 5 knot area and only buttoned off just past Talleys

----------


## rugerman

Had 3 of them hooning around just inside the bar at Foxton on Friday. One was towing a seabiscuit with some kids on. Outside the 5 Knot zone but if anyone knows the area 3 hours down from high, there is not much room. they would have been doing over 20 knots easy. I just kept on and assumed they would get out of the way since they were tracking all over the place. Actually saw a boat nearly hit the bar since he followed a jetski in around over the bar. lucky he seemed to realise just before he grounded and went out and about 400m down the coast to the channel

----------


## stingray

Back to fishing ..took spottie out for a fish ..he slayed up some carrots and fat brim ..da's mate hooked a screamer ..snapper lately have being gulping baits ..throat hooked ..told him to ease off the drag let the beast run .. nope dialed it up...stretched nylon snapper teeth ...gone ...sad about that one ..never seen a reel howl like that ..and a rod bent in pain ..twas a serious fish ...all n all great calm day bashed cod at middle of nowhere spot..40-48 cm fish ,3 brim , handful of carrots ..

Got a dive in known spot ..now has a  new resident,he  would be pushing the 12lb mark a massive cray ..no chance of getting at it but what a creature to see ..bagged three keepers ..missed 2 more sitters ....great day to share with ma n da

----------


## screamO

Any off you nelson boys want to come out with me on Saturday????? @veitnamcam @stingray and you others? Probably room for six.

----------


## veitnamcam

> Any off you nelson boys want to come out with me on Saturday????? @veitnamcam @stingray and you others? Probably room for six.


I could be keen....I promised I would take a workmate out tho.
What is your plan?

----------


## screamO

> I could be keen....I promised I would take a workmate out tho.
> What is your plan?


No plan at this stage.....But no point the boat just sitting there growing weed, probably last time I get to use it until late feb. I'm thinking the Island and you can show me some of you king fishing tips? Not to worried either way even just a fish in the bay if it suits people better. Not concerned who comes as long as they are GC's. If none of the big boys want to come out we could always take kids and big boys.
Either way, a nice wee mission for shits and giggles, Rocktoy, shearer, pengy, etc or kids and setline the bay and do some of the able Tasman?

----------


## Shearer

> No plan at this stage.....But no point the boat just sitting there growing weed, probably last time I get to use it until late feb. I'm thinking the Island and you can show me some of you king fishing tips? Not to worried either way even just a fish in the bay if it suits people better. Not concerned who comes as long as they are GC's. If none of the big boys want to come out we could always take kids and big boys.
> Either way, a nice wee mission for shits and giggles, Rocktoy, shearer, pengy, etc or kids and setline the bay and do some of the able Tasman?


Thanks for the invite mate but can't do this weekend. :Oh Noes:

----------


## stingray

Last of the good weather ..ma wanted to go snappering ..3 hours fishing one epic hour catching 
Ma very happy ..

----------


## ROKTOY

> No plan at this stage.....But no point the boat just sitting there growing weed, probably last time I get to use it until late feb. I'm thinking the Island and you can show me some of you king fishing tips? Not to worried either way even just a fish in the bay if it suits people better. Not concerned who comes as long as they are GC's. If none of the big boys want to come out we could always take kids and big boys.
> Either way, a nice wee mission for shits and giggles, Rocktoy, shearer, pengy, etc or kids and setline the bay and do some of the able Tasman?


The young fella and I would be keen to keep you company if you end up with some spare seats.  :Thumbsup:

----------


## ROKTOY

> Attachment 157594


Now that is a FISH.

----------


## veitnamcam

> Last of the good weather ..ma wanted to go snappering ..3 hours fishing one epic hour catching 
> Ma very happy ..
> Attachment 157593
> Attachment 157594
> Attachment 157595Attachment 157596Attachment 157597


Awesome!  Ma and Da Snappering....how good!

----------


## veitnamcam

> No plan at this stage.....But no point the boat just sitting there growing weed, probably last time I get to use it until late feb. I'm thinking the Island and you can show me some of you king fishing tips? Not to worried either way even just a fish in the bay if it suits people better. Not concerned who comes as long as they are GC's. If none of the big boys want to come out we could always take kids and big boys.
> Either way, a nice wee mission for shits and giggles, Rocktoy, shearer, pengy, etc or kids and setline the bay and do some of the able Tasman?


Im keen for whatever if I can bring my workmate.....seems alright so far, good worker keen as f to go fishing....been pesting me since he started to take him out...can bring kids or leave behind but just a bay trip be better for them.

----------


## stingray

Tanks allowed? And yip keen ..I'll bring burley and baitì

----------


## stingray

> Awesome!  Ma and Da Snappering....how good!


Apart from Da bashing Ma's snapper in the head with the net whilst trying to land it and the ensuing conversation ..it went surprisingly well ..if she had lost that fish ..I picking Da would be cooking his own tea for quite some time

----------


## veitnamcam

> Apart from Da bashing Ma's snapper in the head with the net whilst trying to land it and the ensuing conversation ..it went surprisingly well ..if she had lost that fish ..I picking Da would be cooking his own tea for quite some time


They are a bit bigger to net than cod ay  :Grin:

----------


## Pengy

> Any off you nelson boys want to come out with me on Saturday????? @veitnamcam @stingray and you others? Probably room for six.


Working....again .
Bloody nice offer though. Thanks

----------


## kukuwai

Just spent a few days camped up here



High up in central otago. Plenty of casting 



Produced a few nice browns.



Boys caught a few of these and cooked them up, Tails were bloody tasty 



A primo time was had in a primo spot 



Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk

----------


## NRT

Awesome color on top trout ,great part of the planet.

Sent from my Nokia 7 plus using Tapatalk

----------


## J J D

22lb snapper off the radio mast in 20 meters last night

----------


## Beaker

> Just spent a few days camped up here
> 
> 
> 
> High up in central otago. Plenty of casting 
> 
> 
> 
> Produced a few nice browns.
> ...


Those tails...... Certainly some of the best tasting tail that you can get...  :Wink:

----------


## screamO

> Attachment 158265
> 
> 22lb snapper off the radio mast in 20 meters last night


I would like to 'like' this post but I just cant do it!

----------


## veitnamcam

Picked up both kids from their respective freinds places and took them outside away from their phones for a bit.

Did a few exploratory drags for flounder.
Went pretty well for the first time and none of my nets are designed as drag nets.
The girl was even surprisingly uselfull being a bit taller than the boy.



It was quite weedy which was a bit of a pain  and we got 5 rays but as they are not in the net long they are easy to get out.
One side affect of dragging rather than setting I noticed is that when dragging onto shore lots and lots like 50 or more tiny flounder from about as long as a matchbox to about 100mm long get pulled from the shallows with all the weed...most of em get straight back in as of course they are too small to get meshed but just something I never saw when set netting.
Big fat flounders, less weed and rays would be nice.

----------


## Allizdog

One of the best eating fish IMO. :Thumbsup:

----------


## screamO

> Picked up both kids from their respective freinds places and took them outside away from their phones for a bit.
> 
> Did a few exploratory drags for flounder.
> Went pretty well for the first time and none of my nets are designed as drag nets.
> The girl was even surprisingly uselfull being a bit taller than the boy.
> 
> Attachment 158807
> 
> It was quite weedy which was a bit of a pain  and we got 5 rays but as they are not in the net long they are easy to get out.
> ...


No Dolphin's though, so the new law must be working well, just like taking all those bad guns away.

----------


## veitnamcam

> No Dolphin's though, so the new law must be working well, just like taking all those bad guns away.


Yea you got it.....even the kids mentioned the absurdity of it.

----------


## veitnamcam

> No Dolphin's though, so the new law must be working well, just like taking all those bad guns away.


Still got your chilly bin here to...best I drop it off sometime before the next lockdown

----------


## screamO

> Still got your chilly bin here to...best I drop it off sometime before the next lockdown


Best we go and fill it up.....Kingies of the boulder bank one night sounds like a good plan

----------


## veitnamcam

> Best we go and fill it up.....Kingies of the boulder bank one night sounds like a good plan


Im keen to give it a go or snapper fish 

Sent from my S60 using Tapatalk

----------


## screamO

> Im keen to give it a go or snapper fish 
> 
> Sent from my S60 using Tapatalk


Sounds like @ROKTOY is coming then :Grin:

----------


## stingray

> Picked up both kids from their respective freinds places and took them outside away from their phones for a bit.
> 
> Did a few exploratory drags for flounder.
> Went pretty well for the first time and none of my nets are designed as drag nets.
> The girl was even surprisingly uselfull being a bit taller than the boy.
> 
> Attachment 158807
> 
> It was quite weedy which was a bit of a pain  and we got 5 rays but as they are not in the net long they are easy to get out.
> ...


Great effort and forward thinking! Excellent way to work around the stupidity! You rotten bugger ..where is the wetsuit for your lass?
Even better to know small flounder are in good numbers.

----------


## veitnamcam

> Great effort and forward thinking! Excellent way to work around the stupidity! You rotten bugger ..where is the wetsuit for your lass?
> Even better to know small flounder are in good numbers.


She is in a wetsuit, she has just taken it half off.
Warm as I didn't bother with my wettie would have been too hot.

Sent from my S60 using Tapatalk

----------


## screamO

Being told about all these kingfish off the boulder bank.......bloody bull shit!!!!! luckily there are still some nice snaps out there.

PS: I didn't even see one of these sharks they keep talking about....False news everywhere these days.

----------


## stingray

Kings are at spat farms ...well so im told , your the second team to blank on the boulder bank ...heaps of bait no Sunday looks mean for a snapper hunt ..Early tides little wind ..I’m still trying to find crays .

----------


## mikee

> Being told about all these kingfish off the boulder bank.......bloody bull shit!!!!! luckily there are still some nice snaps out there.
> 
> PS: I didn't even see one of these sharks they keep talking about....False news everywhere these days.


gotta be there just at daybreak.

----------


## Pengy

> gotta be there just at daybreak.


See them chasing up baitfish around the entrance to marina at first light. No one targets them

----------


## Gibo

> See them chasing up baitfish around the entrance to marina at first light. No one targets them


Sounds like an ideal landbased stick bait spot... @veitnamcam get some!

----------


## veitnamcam

> See them chasing up baitfish around the entrance to marina at first light. No one targets them


Pictures?

----------


## Pengy

> Sounds like an ideal landbased stick bait spot... @veitnamcam get some!


Lots of piles and channel markers to make things `interesting`

----------


## rugerman

Might be a good chance to try a bit of archery

----------


## Gibo

> Lots of piles and channel markers to make things `interesting`


Pictures?

----------


## Beaker

> Might be a good chance to try a bit of archery


Land based spear gun.....  :Have A Nice Day: 

(have shot one off the back of the boat with a spear gun, without getting feet wet)

----------


## rugerman

Nice  :Have A Nice Day:  I had a couple of kingies come up at the back of the boat a while ago but were only there for 20 seconds. Just enough time for a tease then off they went




> Land based spear gun..... 
> 
> (have shot one off the back of the boat with a spear gun, without getting feet wet)

----------


## Chur Bay

Whangaroa harbour this morning. Managed to get one past the Bronzies this time :Cool:

----------


## rugerman

Nice  :Have A Nice Day:  some good eating there

----------


## Gibo

> Attachment 159102
> Attachment 159103
> 
> Whangaroa harbour this morning. Managed to get one past the Bronzies this time


Nice one, I have the same bin... good soize aye!

----------


## Chur Bay

> Nice  some good eating there


Shit yes. It was a fat fish. Had some sashimi last night. :Cool:

----------


## Chur Bay

> Nice one, I have the same bin... good soize aye!


Good Kingi size :Cool:

----------


## Chur Bay

Got Olly in on the act this morning.
 :Cool:

----------


## veitnamcam

Perfect weather and tides here in Nelson today.....who's out slaying it?

----------


## kukuwai

> Perfect weather and tides here in Nelson today.....who's out slaying it?


Not me..just drove thru ruby bay tho. Plenty of boats out on the water. Easy to see them its flat arse calm 

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk

----------


## veitnamcam

> Not me..just drove thru ruby bay tho. Plenty of boats out on the water. Easy to see them its flat arse calm 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


Yea me neither unfortunately....maybe tomorrow

----------


## kukuwai

> Yea me neither unfortunately....maybe tomorrow


I see no one is putting their hand up for slaying it today 

What i can tell you is that my mate who drives a water taxi dropped a longline at 30m out off Adele today and came up with 6 thumpas 

None were weighed but from the photo id say two were definitely over 15pd, one would have been pushing 20. He said it was only down for 40min as he didn't have long.

I am going to try get out mon if the weather holds, got a few sheep to cut up tomorrow.

Now you will have to excuse me for the next bit. I know its off topic and the source is crap, and its twig & tweet but when i saw it today I immediately thought of you  

Apparantly cat shit is doing more damage than our flounder nets  

https://i.stuff.co.nz/national/30021...anagement-plan

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk

----------


## J J D

Me and a mate went out of Delaware this morning before sun up out to 38 meters and got a 15 pounder and a hand full of carrots have been having quiet abit of success at this depth all this week just on daybreak

----------


## Got-ya

Decided I wanted fresh fish for dinner so loaded up the kontiki last night for an early start this morning. Did one set over change of light and got this lot.



More than enough so job done and home by 9.00am. Large one was 13lb.

----------


## rugerman

Nice one Got Ya. Love your coloured fish arrangement too  :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## stingray

Okiwi, out to 40 meters, gurnard only , flood ran out before snaps came on the chew, motor worries so called a day rather than fish out going. 

Biggest carrot I’ve ever seen went 51 cm, mate went to pass fished it midday blazing sun, kingi on the chew, boated 6 kept one, no sign of any sharks.

Motor sorted thankfully , for getting home and being a simple fix.

----------


## kukuwai

Out from stevens bay this morning to 35m behind adele island. Got a bit distracted when we saw the pod of orca (photos in the here and now thread)

Beautiful blue water, 18.5deg so towed around 5 tuna lures for a while even though we think it is still a bit early.



Released a couple of undersized kingies, but no tuna. Pretty sure it won't be long before someone hits some.

Did a bit of drift fishing for one snap and a couple of nice sized cod.  Scooped up the long line for 6 more snaps.



All in all a awesome day on the water making memories 

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk

----------


## gimp

16-17 degrees off Hoki and I got tubes. Must be different behaviour in the bay compared to off here?

----------


## kukuwai

> 16-17 degrees off Hoki and I got tubes. Must be different behaviour in the bay compared to off here?


I believe they come up the coast and roll into the bay so if your getting them hopefully it won't be long before some show up here 

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk

----------


## gimp

I'd heard they come down the coast - they show up in Westport then Grey then here

All a mystery to me

----------


## kukuwai

> I'd heard they come down the coast - they show up in Westport then Grey then here
> 
> All a mystery to me


I'm no expert either, but i love catching them 

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk

----------


## gimp

Great fun. A different fight to a kingi or a KY.

----------


## stingray

All I know, is blue water and 18 degrees.... knock em and bleed em straight away ...chuck them in a salt ice slurry more ice the better. They run hot and spoil fast ..dark lures ,blue , black worked down off greymouth for us. Almost bird like beak so long sharp hooks

----------


## veitnamcam

Finally today I thought the back was good enough to go fishing. Punishing being laid up in the best spell of weather in ages.
Out of Delaware on the incoming so not on the water till 830ish with a workmate, blue water right into the coast....could see bottom clearly from boat in 8m water!
Out to where I would usually fish this time of year and sharked out.....50 50 go deeper or fish the coast.
Went with fish the coast as for once I had chucked the 223 in and workmate was pretty keen on some meat for biltong.
Goats were plentiful and reasonably tame along this bit of coast but with a certain local utuber giving them a curry up of late they have got rather shy.
Blue cod were surprisingly plentiful in decent legal size.....moved out to get away from them and got pannies and more cod all the while whatching a small mob of goats that were annoyingly about 500m away from public land.
Got a couple of feeds and cruised up the coast, marked some rocks and come in on the high.....had to wait a bit to get trailer in.
There's a guy with the cowling off winding and winding and winding his motor over without a single fire....couple of mins of that and I couldn't help myself and I had to yell out" stop fucking winding it or you will burn out your starter motor!!!"

Got on the trailer and went and give him a hand...pulled plugs full throttle and wound over while it pumped fuel out, dried fuel and oil off plugs on my t shirt and checked for spark...all good, refitted and full throttle start lots of smoke then all good.
Stop restart all good. "Have you at least got some spare plugs" I asked as he was about to leave to go fishing  " no but I dont think I will go far now"... :Oh Noes: 
Hopefully he at least learned how to start his outboard.......for a shitty old boat and an old motor it had a bloody amazingly good battery!



Fish n chips on the bbq.

----------


## stingray

Your a GC VC ..okiwi next weekend spare beds

----------


## kukuwai

Good on ya VC  I've said it before but ill say it again.."there are muppets everywhere" 

Shame about the 'youtuber' and the goats (news to me) but in my opinion youtube is right up there with 1080 and thermals... buggering a few spots around here that's for sure !!!!

Hope your back is 100% soon mate all the best ah !!


Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk

----------


## gadgetman

Today was probably the best day to get the yak out this year. Unfortunately work wasn't playing ball. I could be persuaded to move somewhere with less of the blowy stuff, not sure the boss would be so easy to convince.

----------


## screamO

Had a ball up the Island with the family, spent four days up there. The weather wasn't really what I was expecting but  at least it wasn't too hot.
Friday night we were straight on to the snaps (pannies), one boy got a double hook up and announced it was the best day of his life.
Kids have so much energy.......they were up early and bed late, swimming, fishing and kayaking all day.
The fishing was a bit slow Sat, Sun and Monday but good size cod and something I havent seen landed for sometime a John Dory

----------


## stingray

Love seeing John Dory ...what an amazing fish! Young folk go and go ...and eat and eat ..then fish / swim and repeat! But you know that ..it just gets more expensive as the volume of tucker inhaled increases every bloody month!

----------


## Shearer

> Had a ball up the Island with the family, spent four days up there. The weather wasn't really what I was expecting but  at least it wasn't too hot.
> Friday night we were straight on to the snaps (pannies), one boy got a double hook up and announced it was the best day of his life.
> Kids have so much energy.......they were up early and bed late, swimming, fishing and kayaking all day.
> The fishing was a bit slow Sat, Sun and Monday but good size cod and something I havent seen landed for sometime a John Dory
> Attachment 159444
> Attachment 159445
> Attachment 159446


Nice. What did you catch the JD on?

----------


## screamO

> Nice. What did you catch the JD on?


Funny you ask that...there we are fishing away at black reef, big hook ups and then a line comes in all tangled and stuff. Thinking its my line that's been caught up in all this I disconnect his trace (cut it in to lots of pieces) and worked out it was just a heap of braid from some other poor suckers line. So what's a man spose to do??? we pull in this line and guess what's on the end off it???? yep one of those stupid expensive jig things. Not to let an opportunity pass by, we hook this stupid thing up to a rod and fuck me .
True story....

----------


## veitnamcam

> Funny you ask that...there we are fishing away at black reef, big hook ups and then a line comes in all tangled and stuff. Thinking its my line that's been caught up in all this I disconnect his trace (cut it in to lots of pieces) and worked out it was just a heap of braid from some other poor suckers line. So what's a man spose to do??? we pull in this line and guess what's on the end off it???? yep one of those stupid expensive jig things. Not to let an opportunity pass by, we hook this stupid thing up to a rod and fuck me .
> True story....


Probably Mark Cottons experimental Shimano jig he lost on the first drop !

----------


## Nick-D

Quick lunchtime mission today. Fishy as and the vis was mint. Havnt hunted snaps in ages so was good to get on the snoop

Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk

----------


## Nick-D

> Quick lunchtime mission today. Fishy as and the vis was mint. Havnt hunted snaps in ages so was good to get on the snoop
> 
> Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk


One more time with pictures 

Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk

----------


## kukuwai

> Quick lunchtime mission today. Fishy as and the vis was mint. Havnt hunted snaps in ages so was good to get on the snoop
> 
> Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk


Awesome bro  I admire you guys with the ability to do that. No bs its inspiration 

Would love to see some underwater photos of snaps....if its even possible? 

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk

----------


## stingray

Snaps at 35 meters ..crays very shallow..another young bloke hooked ...priceless

----------


## Nick-D

> Awesome bro  I admire you guys with the ability to do that. No bs its inspiration 
> 
> Would love to see some underwater photos of snaps....if its even possible? 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


I need to dust off the gopro, luke potts from aquatic rehab has some sick footage and pics of big snaps. The big fellas are pretty shy so I'm usually to busy trying to get a spear in one to think about taking any footage

----------


## Beaker



----------


## Shearer

> Attachment 159878


Always a view I like. Leaving Auckland.

----------


## veitnamcam

Had great plans for this weekend.... they all got cancelled.
Tweeked the back on sat so rested up sun and got the boy out of bed at 2:45am this morning, loaded bait ice burly food and coffee and was off to golden bay and pick up Dad who was caravaning without a boat to go slay some panni snaps.
Burly in while still dark and just getting light as all the rods were in.



We were into them pretty much straight away but the current wasn't doing what I thought it was so swapped burly position to Dads side and while he was doing that he dropped his line and left it in free spool.... :Omg: 
Lets just say 5 snapper on 5 different rods  all tangled together....If you have been there you will feel my pain.
So unclipped dads rig who the promptly clipped on another and was dropping back down while he left me to deal to the fish and the flasher rig tangle from hell!!!.
Eventually I got it sorted and Dad and Son are bringing them in flat out.



Nothing big but everything well and truly legal, we were putting back any smaller ones as long as they hadn't blown their arse out( only 18m)
 As the current dropped so did the bite rate, chilly bin looking rather full Dad only wanting a couple and me not looking forward to filleting heaps of fish by myself we came in and were on the trailer at 9.


Dropped off a trail of fish to freinds on the way home and job done....now to fillet whats left.

----------


## Rushy

> Attachment 159878


Headed toward the Motuihe channel Beaker?

----------


## stingray

VC feel your pain ...folks asked me to crew with them today with da's service man mate ..all good ..out to snapper depth..dropped first burley...must have being a watery brew as it was gone in 30 mins ..second one in few carrots , Kawhai,  cod , snakes.current running large snake round burley pot, round other lines etc etc ...but cunning stingray had prepared...clips on all lines and spare traces pretied in snaplock bags ...so cut cut rig rig easy as ...

Now the shit hit the fan ..lost a couple of hooks so Da his mate decide to "sort this barstard out "...wire traces abound ..now what the fuck do two wobbly old men want to tangle with a toothy powerful animal for ...because one encourages the other and stupidity results !

So sure enough a bite is felt and the battle begins ...not much of a fight ...well a reasonable size blue is soon on the surface being leed to the boat like a dog on a lead.....now I was hauling burley pots and telling others to clear lines ...all to no availe...said blue sharks says bugger this put on a powerful run around the boat ..now everyone is involved ...Da's yelling mostly at me for some reason ...a bit at Ma which isn't ever a good idea..Dave the invite is yelling advice at Da and heckling and scorning me for again for reasons I don't understand.

Me I'm arming myself with a blunt fucking knife and a pair of pliers...so now we have three grey haired battlers locked in a stalemate with a pissed off shark ...and some how it's now my problem ...bloody fantastic!

Wrangled the blue to the boat , powerful bloody animal ..got it semi subdued..and away ...Da and Dave congratulate each other ..being navy men with years of experience how well the managed the situation...me I cursed them both and threaten them with blunt bloody bait knife ..Ma saw the funny side of it all bless her.

----------


## veitnamcam

Ha Ha bloody classic....I can just imagine it too. :Grin:

----------


## ROKTOY

war stories, almost.

----------


## stingray

Out with VC gentleman hours ..epic dive ..saw good number of crays..had some success..fishing slow as tide ran out ...so cod bashing time

----------


## stingray

Well that is gentleman fishing,  burnt couple of burleys brim and small cod ..great company nice dive saw a few well tucked away...fluked a couple of keepers..yarned laughed and  bullshited the afternoon away .. cheers VC that's what life is all about

----------


## veitnamcam

> Well that is gentleman fishing,  burnt couple of burleys brim and small cod ..great company nice dive saw a few well tucked away...fluked a couple of keepers..yarned laughed and  bullshited the afternoon away .. cheers VC that's what life is all about

----------


## Puffin

Upper Waingawa (Eastern Tararuas) for three days. Weapon of choice: Scott Radian 6wt.  I haven't got out much with this rod yet, so this will be an opportunity to give it a good work out. Will take both 6wt and 7wt lines to see it I prefer having it overlined as some do.  I'm expecting a reasonable number of hook-ups on 3-5lb browns. Hopefully no-one else in there, though there is plenty of water to divi up if there is.

----------


## stingray

Photos @Puffin photos, and a story or three to boot

----------


## MB

Sometimes the fishing is too good! First couple of drops yesterday morning and enough fish for the week. Now what? Very short fishing trip.

----------


## Puffin

No story (not really my thing sorry), though we did visit a few places like this...



...and saw a few of these...





Spectacular scenery and weather for the whole trip.

----------


## J J D

Had a cracker morning at 32 metres in Tasman bay with 17 snapper caught all before 7 30 and back at the ramp by 930

----------


## Jusepy

Hey ,
Do any of you other lads with sea salt in their blood , do well off the set line but do absolute crap off the rods ?
Go out off wanags and do alright but could do alot better , pretty much saved by the fact we have set lines down.

----------


## veitnamcam

> Hey ,
> Do any of you other lads with sea salt in their blood , do well off the set line but do absolute crap off the rods ?
> Go out off wanags and do alright but could do alot better , pretty much saved by the fact we have set lines down.


Some days its the only way you catch them, then other times you do great on the rods and piss all or nothing on the longline.

----------


## 7mmwsm

Got lucky again yesterday. 
119kg

----------


## veitnamcam

WICKED!  :Cool:  :Redbullsmiley:  :Cool:

----------


## 7mmwsm

> Hey ,
> Do any of you other lads with sea salt in their blood , do well off the set line but do absolute crap off the rods ?
> Go out off wanags and do alright but could do alot better , pretty much saved by the fact we have set lines down.


Try using circle hooks and put your rod in the holder and let them catch themselves.

----------


## Sarvo

Off Kawhia or Raglan ??
How did you get it in the boat ??

----------


## 7mmwsm

Out of Kawhia but midway between Piritoki and Awakino in 48 meters.
Someone on the bill and someone pulling a rope around the tail and they slide in ok. The one on the bill has to stay on their toes once the fish gets over the balance point. Could get a spike through them. Calm conditions make it a bit easier.

----------


## Sarvo

> Out of Kawhia but midway between Piritoki and Awakino in 48 meters.
> Someone on the bill and someone pulling a rope around the tail and they slide in ok. The one on the bill has to stay on their toes once the fish gets over the balance point. Could get a spike through them. Calm conditions make it a bit easier.


I remember was it 2 - 3 years ago off Kawhia was all the go 
Well done !!
How long to land ??

----------


## Ryan_Songhurst

Awesome. Looks like it was a slow learner..

----------


## madjon_

> Awesome. Looks like it was a slow learner..


Be interesting to see where it was tagged @7mmwsm

----------


## 7mmwsm

Tag is a bit deceiving sorry. We put it in about a minute prior to the photo. It's common practice to bang a tag in them the first chance you get. That way, if they get off while you are trying to land them, which happens frequently, they are still classed as a caught fish under IGFA rules. And they get to swim off with a tag and be part of the research system.

----------


## 7mmwsm

> I remember was it 2 - 3 years ago off Kawhia was all the go 
> Well done !!
> How long to land ??


Twenty minutes to land. On 37 kg so you can put a bit of pressure on them.
Kawhia has been quite good for a number of years now. There are a lot of boats chasing them now though. So not sure if there are any more fish there, or just more getting caught. 
My dad had a charter boat at Kawhia from the late eighties to about 2005. Even back then there were  periods when he would have guaranteed parties a marlin. They would have them come up to the boat while snapper fishing. But most of his bookings just wanted snapper.
There had been seventy two caught out of Kawhia so far this season when we weighed this one on Saturday. That's tagged and weighed, so a pretty good start.

----------


## screamO

Spent 4 days up the island with some epic fishing, large crays, good snaps on the setlines and the rods. @veitnamcam two kingfish on 2 drops, thanks for setting up my rig / gear the other day. I now understand what all the joy is about, all be it they weren't massive but bloody good fun.
I'm waiting on some pics to come through, will post them when received. @7mmwsm congratulations on the marlin, it's on my bucket list...

----------


## Gibo

Had a blinder of a Tauranga 1 Base. We ended up with 3rd for Mahimahi, 2 tagged Stripeys, 1 dropped Stripery and we dropped a good Blue at the boat. Such a good trip, had one of the stripeys up at the back of the boat chomping on the teaser, pulled that in when it let go and it dropped straight back onto the lure behind it, text book stuff.

Some cool footage in hand so will whip up an edit over the next few days

----------


## 7mmwsm

> Had a blinder of a Tauranga 1 Base. We ended up with 3rd for Mahimahi, 2 tagged Stripeys, 1 dropped Stripery and we dropped a good Blue at the boat. Such a good trip, had one of the stripeys up at the back of the boat chomping on the teaser, pulled that in when it let go and it dropped straight back onto the lure behind it, text book stuff.
> 
> Some cool footage in hand so will whip up an edit over the next few days


Looking forward to the video. 
Did you get a look at the huge Black weighed at Tauranga over the weekend?

----------


## kukuwai

Good shit @Gibo !!

+1 for the "looking forward to the video"

Earthquakes didn't put the fish down then ?

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk

----------


## Gibo

> Looking forward to the video. 
> Did you get a look at the huge Black weighed at Tauranga over the weekend?


Yeah mate checked it out in the chiller beside three 250-260kg Blues - made them look like small stripeys! , was fricken unreal! 




> Good shit @Gibo !!
> 
> +1 for the "looking forward to the video"
> 
> Earthquakes didn't put the fish down then ?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


Nah mate didnt seem to, the Friday of the quakes etc was when we had all the marlin action, missed bite at 9am then tagged the two in an hour at 2:30-3:30. Got the hit on the blue as it went dark, went bat shit crazy jetski'ing back and forth!! was frothin!!

----------


## Gibo

Few pics of the One Base

----------


## 7mmwsm

How many boats fish your one base Gibo?

----------


## Gibo

> How many boats fish your one base Gibo?


120 mate, 150K in prizes. We got some gears for the mahi and a grand worth of gas vouchers for the tags

----------


## veitnamcam

Awesomeness Gibo  :Cool:  :Cool:  :Cool:

----------


## Gibo

> Awesomeness Gibo


Its a big help when you do 500 nautical miles in 4 days  :Grin:

----------


## J J D

23 lbs this morning in tasman bay 28 meters

----------


## veitnamcam

Nice one.

----------


## Shearer

A couple of hours good fishing in the Sounds this morning. Bait fishing @stingray :Thumbsup:

----------


## Chur Bay

> Its a big help when you do 500 nautical miles in 4 days


Jeezus. How much fuel did you burn?

----------


## stingray

> A couple of hours good fishing in the Sounds this morning. Bait fishing @stingray
> Attachment 162724
> Attachment 162725


Well done Mrs Shearer 

Mean fish , bait eh ....now there is a surprise to many !  Me most of all!  Bloody well done wonderful

----------


## J J D

Thank you kicking myself for not entering the fishing comp

----------


## Shearer

> Thank you kicking myself for not entering the fishing comp


Fishing comp???

----------


## Gibo

> Jeezus. How much fuel did you burn?


1000 litres or something

----------


## veitnamcam

> Fishing comp???


Snapper cup.
Dawnbreakers fishing club.

----------


## 7mmwsm

> 1000 litres or something


That's not bad for a boat that size. I do not much under that in a six and a half meter.
What motor is in it?

----------


## Gibo

> That's not bad for a boat that size. I do not much under that in a six and a half meter.
> What motor is in it?


450 Detroit  :Thumbsup:

----------


## madjon_

Yesterday, off Pepin Island 44 ft,heaps of Brim.
Put this fella back.

----------


## time out

Fishing today – went off the Mount with a Mate in his 7.5m extreme – no wind – but a 1.5m easterly swell from recent weather
Target was Bluenose and Groper – 50km out – took an hour and a half to get there – but stopped for a few minutes on Pudney to get a Cuda for bait 
We could see a heap of sign on the sounder – 380m down – but they were not interested – my Mate got a few big Bluenose and a Groper there a week or so back so he knows where to go  
Another Mate turned up in a larger steel boat and stayed with us on the same ground – but they didn’t catch anything either 
So after a couple of hours we gave up and went back about 15km to another site to try for Terakihi – plenty of fish there but also plenty of Cudas – the bastards smashed our gear and fish off continually – I fed the fish about 1.30 - so after about 13 Teras in the bin – we came home to watch the yachting 
1.5m swell does not agree with me – but a great day out – and seven Teras for the fridge

----------


## kukuwai

@time out 

I'd be giving that two likes if I could.

Great to see you in the fishing thread. 

Looks like a cool day out and a pretty sweet bin despite the cudas 

Smoke a few frames. Could be good for your cats 



Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk

----------


## Chur Bay

Nice boat. Shame the Bluenose weren't biting

----------


## veitnamcam

Good size terrys.
Bluenose,white wharahou,gemfish.

The best deepwater eating fish in order.

Best you go again and get some @time out

----------


## Nick-D

> Well done Mrs Shearer 
> 
> Mean fish , bait eh ....now there is a surprise to many !  Me most of all!  Bloody well done wonderful


Had an afternoon in the tga Harbour last week where we couldn't keep a strayline bait in the water for longer The a few minutes without it being smashed by a kingi, wouldn't touch the livies we had out. 

Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk

----------


## Nick-D

Upgraded the wee frewza to a slightly bigger wee surtees, just before knee surgery so been a painful wait to get back out for a dive. Managed to get in the drink over the weekend for an awesome wee dive taking one each of king, trev, snap, dory, kahawai, koheru. Bloody good to be mobile again

Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk

----------


## veitnamcam

> Upgraded the wee frewza to a slightly bigger wee surtees, just before knee surgery so been a painful wait to get back out for a dive. Managed to get in the drink over the weekend for an awesome wee dive taking one each of king, trev, snap, dory, kahawai, koheru. Bloody good to be mobile again
> 
> Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk


Wicked, more boat picks please. What size you get and what donk and options cost etc.
Just dreaming at this stage but want to upgrade to a 5-5.5m Surtees/extreame/senator/stabi.

----------


## Dicko

Do you get Barcrushers in NZ ? Be curious if so how you see the Surtees vs Barcrusher. Very similar boats though.

----------


## Nick-D

> Do you get Barcrushers in NZ ? Be curious if so how you see the Surtees vs Barcrusher. Very similar boats though.


Ive never seen one here, Surtees are popular as though. Especially here in the bay, built just down the road

----------


## Beaker

> 450 Detroit


Was out on a mates boat last week, twin 1550 HP. Didn't get a chance to prove it, but he say a solid 39nts, just under 40knts, top speed.... Impressive for a 61footee.
 I didn't ask about the fuel burn at that, but I would guess heaps.

----------


## Dicko

Surtees are getting a following here also. Looking for a good used 5.5 presently. Used boat & 4wd market is Co-vid crazy

----------


## Nick-D

> Wicked, more boat picks please. What size you get and what donk and options cost etc.
> Just dreaming at this stage but want to upgrade to a 5-5.5m Surtees/extreame/senator/stabi.


Just a 485 man, so not really a true 5m. More a 4.7 plus duck board. Beamy though so still plant of space for bottom bouncing and spearing. Not as good for softbaiting etc as the rocket launcher gets in the way. Was literally the biggest boat I can fit in my driveway haha. 

Just has a yammy 60 on it which goes plenty well. Did 70km on the weekend, half of which was into 15 knot slop and used about 20l of gas.

Big wait times at the moment for new so purchased second hand instead.

Pretty impressed so far, handles a chop really well, rides very softly for its size, super economical and pretty stable (the frewza had it beat on stability but the surtees rides way nicer.)

If I had the space the 540 hardtop would be a damn hard boat to beat under the 5.5m mark.

Extremes are mint but you are paying a bunch of money for paint and finish which for my uses doesn't help much,

Senator and stabis both good boats, almost bought the 1450 Pro fisher the surtees rode way nicer though and the shelter of the cuddy won out over lure fish ability. Modern stabis are cleverly thought out boats, but bloody dare

----------


## Nick-D

> Surtees are getting a following here also. Looking for a good used 5.5 presently. Used boat & 4wd market is Co-vid crazy


Yeah same here bro, sold my wee frewza in 30 mins

----------


## veitnamcam

> Extremes are mint but you are paying a bunch of money for paint and finish which for my uses doesn't help much,
> 
> Senator and stabis both good boats, almost bought the 1450 Pro fisher the surtees rode way nicer though and the shelter of the cuddy won out over lure fish ability. Modern stabis are cleverly thought out boats, but bloody dare


Yea the stabi are crazy money now...Id be looking 1550 if going that way but they are small inside....like less room than my 4.5 fryan....1650 would be great but realistically way out of my price range.
I really like the senator 540 but down here at least there isn't much difference in price between it and the extreme and the extremes fit and finish is far superior.
Im not a fan of colour painted hulls but to have the entire hull and topsides with no protection at all like senator makes no sense, 5 years down the track ya 50k boat looks 30years old with the oxidation so have to factor in a wrap or nyalic on top of cost.

----------


## Nick-D

> Yea the stabi are crazy money now...Id be looking 1550 if going that way but they are small inside....like less room than my 4.5 fryan....1650 would be great but realistically way out of my price range.
> I really like the senator 540 but down here at least there isn't much difference in price between it and the extreme and the extremes fit and finish is far superior.
> Im not a fan of colour painted hulls but to have the entire hull and topsides with no protection at all like senator makes no sense, 5 years down the track ya 50k boat looks 30years old with the oxidation so have to factor in a wrap or nyalic on top of cost.


Wrap all the way. Nylac looks good but it's pretty finicky. Doesn't like petrol or sunblock etc. Mines nylac'd and its starting to come away. Will. Probably wrap it up

Lazercraft is another mean, often overlooked option. Nicely finished, I think they still do a 520? The latest iteration of the fc boats are good too.

Spoiled for choice here in nz. Only problem at the moment is the bloody waiting lists

Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk

----------


## veitnamcam

> Wrap all the way. Nylac looks good but it's pretty finicky. Doesn't like petrol or sunblock etc. Mines nylac'd and its starting to come away. Will. Probably wrap it up
> 
> Lazercraft is another mean, often overlooked option. Nicely finished, I think they still do a 520? The latest iteration of the fc boats are good too.
> 
> Spoiled for choice here in nz. Only problem at the moment is the bloody waiting lists
> 
> Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk


Yea logically I should sell mine now while its worth something and buy another in a couple of years when the market settels down but...

----------


## Chur Bay

Here's mine. Just had it for a few weeks. Swapped my old FC 430 tiller for it plus a bit of cash. It's fairly old but seems pretty good. Has a 90 horse Yammy. Way quieter than my old 30 horse Suzuki.

Heaps more fishing room. Took it out on the weekend to the Coromandel mussel farms.caught a few but nothing to write home about. Might go for another fish on Saturday then it'll be all about the hunting.

----------


## longrange308

> Yea logically I should sell mine now while its worth something and buy another in a couple of years when the market settels down but...


Surely with your skill set you would be better off building veitnamcam

----------


## veitnamcam

> Surely with your skill set you would be better off building veitnamcam


Maybe if I had the room and gear to do it at home but I dont.

----------


## stingray

Okiwi yesterday! Back towards Nelson , 30 meters nothing until burly started drifting out, gurnard and blue cod then a run of pannies plus two 5 & 5.5lb, one very solid Trev. All shut down at 1245, still heap of burley and current. Had a good feed so no worries! 

Diver was piss crook so no swimming. Lovely morning out , wind very light, Durville on the other hand was screaming apparently. WindyTy comes through again!

----------


## veitnamcam

> Okiwi yesterday! Back towards Nelson , 30 meters nothing until burly started drifting out, gurnard and blue cod then a run of pannies plus two 5 & 5.5lb, one very solid Trev. All shut down at 1245, still heap of burley and current. Had a good feed so no worries! 
> 
> Diver was piss crook so no swimming. Lovely morning out , wind very light, Durville on the other hand was screaming apparently. WindyTy comes through again!


Piss crook ay... hard to believe  :Yaeh Am Not Durnk:  :Grin: 
Wifey suggested taking me out fishing yesterday.....I thought about it for a couple of seconds then realised that would be worse than going by myself.

----------


## stingray

Daughter and myself sat up late bullshitn and laughing, was great at the time ...but dawn was a very different!

----------


## Shearer

> Daughter and myself sat up late bullshitn and laughing, was great at the time ...but dawn was a very different!


You mush have kept the whole of Okiwi awake :Grin:

----------


## kukuwai

I took the boys out off mapua yesterday.

There is heaps of brim in around the 10m mark. They are nice fat fish 40-50cm, sorry no on water photos as I mistakinly left my phone in the truck. (had to weed thu heaps of little ones tho)

Also ended up with a half a dozen small trevally for a change. They been in the brine overnight, just drying them out for the smoker. 



I was reminiscing yesterday as I was putting the boat in that.....this time last year was awesome flounder netting. 

Mum and Dad just popped in they been in the sounds for the weekend. Dad got a couple of snaps in the Queen Charlotte so he was rapt.  


Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk

----------


## veitnamcam

> I took the boys out off mapua yesterday.
> 
> There is heaps of brim in around the 10m mark. They are nice fat fish 40-50cm, sorry no on water photos as I mistakinly left my phone in the truck. (had to weed thu heaps of little ones tho)
> 
> Also ended up with a half a dozen small trevally for a change. They been in the brine overnight, just drying them out for the smoker. 
> 
> 
> 
> I was reminiscing yesterday as I was putting the boat in that.....this time last year was awesome flounder netting. 
> ...


Google photos reminded me today that this day 2 years ago I took @ROKTOY and his son out an we got 60 flounder.

----------


## veitnamcam

Get your boys out and drag a net @kukuwai

----------


## kukuwai

> Get your boys out and drag a net @kukuwai


Yep I should, will have to just drag the set net but I will give it a go 

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk

----------


## veitnamcam

> Yep I should, will have to just drag the set net but I will give it a go 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


It works......I tied about 6m of rope on each end of mineand clipped a big lead weight on the rope a couple of meters out from net to try and keep it down.
Then you can "drag" by taking a wrap around your upper thighs and still keep the net on the bottom. Go slow.....like 1/2 walking pace.

----------


## veitnamcam

Tinny punt the flounder slayer.
It was only a 40m net full of holes too.

----------


## MSL

Must be close to 40 fish there?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## veitnamcam

> Must be close to 40 fish there?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


59 to be exact.

----------


## ROKTOY

That was a heck of a catch, 2 years ago already, I would have sworn that was only last year. I might have to look at this drag net thing.

----------


## MSL

I see.  I failed to make the connection between your two posts....


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## veitnamcam

> That was a heck of a catch, 2 years ago already, I would have sworn that was only last year. I might have to look at this drag net thing.


There is literally 4 nets in bins sitting in my driveway ....just come grab one if you want to have a go.

----------


## J J D

[ATTACH]163723[/ATTACH
20 nice eaters by 9am in 13 meters off mapua this morning

----------


## stingray

We were out of Delaware this morning, couple of carrots in close , out side into current snakes , kawahai, small cod , no snaps . 
Had a dive couple two reasonable crays huge school of solid Trevs . 

Things of interest leaving in the dark... squid everywhere in the estuary, normally piper , but today 8 inch squid! Plankton in the bay so thick it looked like soup . No boil ups , or feeding birds ..strange that so much food was available but nothing tearing it up.

Oh and a letter from NCC saying we were naughty launching our boat! 

That said no fine or warning issued, so more bureaucratic bullshit ...Im damn certain they would have fined us if they had any legal standing! 
Cable bay beach ramp would have being unuseable and hazardous today with the northerly swell pushing.

----------


## veitnamcam

A long time between fishes for me.
Got out this morning with some help from @stingray  :Have A Nice Day: 

Out in the darkness we decided to stay in close due to the forecast/my body/Joe going for a dive.





Spot one was pretty bloody dead one gurnard and zero current which was odd mid tide.
Sky lightened and up ankor to move out into somd current.
Burly and current pumping 25m big horse Kahawai and good old southern sail fish..
Burnt a burly and time to let the fish swim.
Checked out some new ground and some old marks.



Lucky my kids are old enough to clean the boat for me cos I am paying for it now.

----------


## veitnamcam

> Oh and a letter from NCC saying we were naughty launching our boat! 
> 
> That said no fine or warning issued, so more bureaucratic bullshit ...I’m damn certain they would have fined us if they had any legal standing! 
> Cable bay beach ramp would have being unuseable and hazardous today with the northerly swell pushing.


Would have been fairly exciting getting back in over the bar and back up the mouth if we left it another couple of hours too.
Cable bay definitely a no go today.
It pretty much has to be perfect for cable bay to be a viable launch spot, people will die if access is lost from Delaware.

----------


## veitnamcam

Delaware estuary is the only safe launch and retrieve spot for small vessels in miles of coastline.
Nelson city council removed this "ramp" illegally from the coastal management plan some years ago without any public consultation and over the last cew years has been trying to stop people using it.
Public access to our coastline,rivers and backcountry is being lost at an alarming rate in this country.
Please take one minute of your time to click the link and sign the petition for parliament to investigate NCC illegal action and correct it.

https://www.parliament.nz/en/pb/peti...are-bay-access

Much appreciated thanks Cam.

----------


## Rushy

Done for you VC.

----------


## veitnamcam

> Done for you VC.


Thanks Rushy. :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## Gibo

Yip me 2 bro

----------


## Beaker

Me to.

Councils should be putting in more - not removing them

----------


## kukuwai

Especially round here beaker there are bugger all ramps as it is, compared to the amount of boat owners its ridiculous !!

Cheers for posting that cam  I would have never seen it otherwise !

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk

----------


## veitnamcam

> Me to.
> 
> Councils should be putting in more - not removing them


Exactly.
There seems to be a culture in govt now that the best way to keep the great outdoors great is to keep people out of it.

----------


## Rushy

> Exactly.
> There seems to be a culture in govt now that the best way to keep the great outdoors great is to keep people out of it.


Local and central government can both go and get fucked as far as I am concerned.  They are full of overpaid do nothings that suck heavy on the tax payer tit and fail to deliver on any of their commitments.

----------


## MB

> Delaware estuary is the only safe launch and retrieve spot for small vessels in miles of coastline.
> Nelson city council removed this "ramp" illegally from the coastal management plan some years ago without any public consultation and over the last cew years has been trying to stop people using it.
> Public access to our coastline,rivers and backcountry is being lost at an alarming rate in this country.
> Please take one minute of your time to click the link and sign the petition for parliament to investigate NCC illegal action and correct it.
> 
> https://www.parliament.nz/en/pb/peti...are-bay-access
> 
> Much appreciated thanks Cam.



Done. Lots of stupidity going on like this around the country. We have lost, or are about to lose our only decent trout fishery in the whole of Northland.

----------


## veitnamcam

> Done. Lots of stupidity going on like this around the country. We have lost, or are about to lose our only decent trout fishery in the whole of Northland.


Are they going to poison them?

----------


## MB

> Are they going to poison them?


No, but I wouldn't put it past them. It's two lakes that are stocked with trout annually (Kai Iwi Lakes). Stocking is going to be stopped, trout can't breed in the lakes, so that's the end of that. The lakes regularly produce 6lb plus koura-fed fish which are great to eat. My boy caught his first trout there. Gutted!

----------


## stingray

Frustrating weekend! Down with head cold, so no diving ...crew set sail Saturday, not a lot of flood and few snaps about, son in different crew free dived down the northern coast , found a sweet nest of crays only to find the girls are going soft already. 

Feeling less shit Sunday, weather had turned ,had a look out the front pretty sloppy , bashed a feed of keeper cod and then a couple of pannies in the mix had me smiling , crew went green so a chance of a snapper session went as well. 

5 kg burley melted away ,again very fast not much guts to this one again ( bit frustrating) going back to old faithful, aqua fresh 3 kgs. 

So no burley but a calm spot ,” last chance rock “ as we know it, young invite nails two marginal brim first drop , chummed warm pilchards, and side of Kawahai, more marginal brim , with something decent hitting now and then ..couple of keepers finally..never hooked the “weight“ , wind changed ..blew us home. 

Interesting girls are going soft / shedding quiet early! No shit fish about yet! Southern end of coast still 10 ft deep in plankton .

----------


## veitnamcam

> do you set up your drag nets up with poles or just a float and weight? was trying to set mine up without poles as was told i would get less weed. signed petition also. wonder if you could have council up on health and safety over trying to remove a safer launch area?


Im just useing my normal ol set nets as a drag net.
Mine have floats as well as a floating top line to deal with the current in our region and a leaded core braid bottom rope.

Having a pole directly  on the end of your net makes it hard to keep the end on the bottom for me but I might be doing it wrong.

When set netting  I used to run a couple of bridles about 2.5m long from the top and bottom of net together to the anchor, im still useing that setup and attach maybe 8m? rope to the bridles and hang a big weight  off the rope a few meters out from the net.
The idea being to be able to pull /drag the net by just a wrap around around the upper thighs no bending over trying to pull botttom of pole and keep it on the ground aaaaand also have a "warp" out wider than the net on or near the bottom scaring fish intowards the net just like a Trawler or Danish Seiner.

Haven't done it much yet the body clapped out but hope to be back into it soon and what we did ( me and the kids) was effective.

When nets are rooted will probably  resling with a ropey mesh instead of mono and add lead weight to the lead line bottom rope.

----------


## Got-ya

Signed petition. No way they should get away with that.

----------


## Micky Duck

me too...... I can imagine the carnage if the benmore dam ramp was closed,must be similar situation for you fellas.....

----------


## veitnamcam

Daughter and her friend stuffed up todays plans by laying around all morning then wanting to be dropped off at friends place so come afternoon I thought bugger the wind I am getting the boy off his phone abd we are going fishing.
About an hour fishing in channels around Monaco.
Shot loads of kahawai, mostly small but kept 4 big ones and lots of panni snaps ranging from just under to just over legal but we put them all back.
Kahawai to the neighbour execept one we had for a sashimi entrée before tea.

----------


## kukuwai

Good on you  @veitnamcam I see you have the same issue with your son and his phone as I do with my boy !!

Just seen a Greenpeace spokesman on the news campaigning for the set net ban to be extended to the whole country. Apparently only 63 maui dolphin left.

If its not the nets its the boat ramps. Bit like whittling a stick, take a little bit at a time !!

I am yet to drag a net but will do at some stage. Most likely when the water gets a little colder. The stingrays give me the shits !!

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk

----------


## veitnamcam

> Good on you  @veitnamcam I see you have the same issue with your son and his phone as I do with my boy !!
> 
> Just seen a Greenpeace spokesman on the news campaigning for the set net ban to be extended to the whole country. Apparently only 63 maui dolphin left.
> 
> If its not the nets its the boat ramps. Bit like whittling a stick, take a little bit at a time !!
> 
> I am yet to drag a net but will do at some stage. Most likely when the water gets a little colder. The stingrays give me the shits !!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


Drag/slide your feet when dragging...if you bump a ray it will just swim off, If you stand right on top of one it might prick you and if its one of those 1200-1500 wide models you might get a magic carpet ride!  :Grin:  :Grin:  :Grin:

----------


## kukuwai

Got no netflicks here

But if you fellas do seaspiricy could be an interesting watch.

https://www.netflix.com/nz/title/810...entIntent=true

Anyone seen it, worth watching?

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk

----------


## veitnamcam

Typed big story but lost it.
Dad took me out this morning.
Fishing was good really good! :Thumbsup: 


We released quite a few, fish were hungry smashing both baits and hooks of my flasher rig.
I wanted to release the 18pounder but alas it had swallowed one of the two 8/0 it had hoovered up.

----------


## Gibo

Nice fish Cam, mud fat

----------


## Chur Bay

Great bag there.

----------


## veitnamcam

> Nice fish Cam, mud fat


Hungry as feeding up large after spawn before they leave the bay for the deep water to hybernate for winter.

----------


## Tahr

> Nice fish Cam, mud fat


Interesting. Mud-fat. How can you tell? Ive always thought a fish was just a fish. Have never thought of them being in good or bad condition.

----------


## Gibo

The bulge from its chin to its anus

----------


## Tahr

> The bulge from its chin to its anus


Ta.

----------


## veitnamcam

> Interesting. Mud-fat. How can you tell? Ive always thought a fish was just a fish. Have never thought of them being in good or bad condition.


You can also really tell with snapper when you are skinning the fillets.....fat builds up on your blade...if doing a few I keep cleaning it off because  it makes the knife drag.

----------


## Beaker

> Typed big story but lost it.
> Dad took me out this morning.
> Fishing was good really good!Attachment 165328
> Attachment 165329
> Attachment 165330
> We released quite a few, fish were hungry smashing both baits and hooks of my flasher rig.
> I wanted to release the 18pounder but alas it had swallowed one of the two 8/0 it had hoovered up.


Good fish.
Everyone's looking well fed.  :Have A Nice Day:  :;

----------


## veitnamcam

> Good fish.
> Everyone's looking well fed.  :;


Especially me

----------


## mikee

> Typed big story but lost it.
> Dad took me out this morning.
> Fishing was good really good!


I reckoned I saw you near the BP in the port this morning when I was on the way to work  :Grin:

----------


## veitnamcam

> I reckoned I saw you near the BP in the port this morning when I was on the way to work


Nope,Dad picked me up and we went threw town to the ramp at 6am

----------


## Pengy

> Nope,Dad picked me up and we went threw town to the ramp at 6am


so just in time to give me the finger as I left work...bstard :Wink:

----------


## Chur Bay

Had a great day out yesterday. 
Went out from Waikawau and fished the Coro mussel farms.
Found a barge harvesting and got in next to that. We were casting half pillies into the berley trail. It was all action. There were about 4 boats and a couple of jet skis and everyone was hooking up.  :Cool: 
Ended up with 13 nice panniers from 32 up to o 50 cm. Released it nice 10 pounder to keep Tangaroa happy.

----------


## Chur Bay



----------


## veitnamcam

Nice eaters there :Thumbsup:

----------


## Shearer

Another couple of salmon this morning.

----------


## wsm junkie

> Another couple of salmon this morning.
> Attachment 165877


They look nice and chunky :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## veitnamcam

Flounder 2 Cam nil.

So I have been waiting for a while for weather and tides to line up for a flounder drag.
Under strict instructions not to drag a net from....my Mum.....my Dad.....my Wife...... so it was lucky the man child was home from camp and the daughter home from freinds places.
Both ultra tired and scratchy :Thumbsup: 
Decided to drive to a new spot to avoid manhandeling the boat and just walk out.
Well grumpy one and prickly 2 were at each other all the way there....bitched and whined at each other and wouldn't listenin to a bloody word I said so net went out in a mess once and came back tangled up and full of weed....I did see two flounder tho not caught.
By then they were lucky I couldn't run to the truck and leave them there to fight to the death.
They rubbed off on me cos I was a bit shitty on the drive home.
Kids....who'd have em! :Grin:

----------


## Pengy

> Flounder 2 Cam nil.
> 
> So I have been waiting for a while for weather and tides to line up for a flounder drag.
> Under strict instructions not to drag a net from....my Mum.....my Dad.....my Wife...... so it was lucky the man child was home from camp and the daughter home from freinds places.
> Both ultra tired and scratchy
> Decided to drive to a new spot to avoid manhandeling the boat and just walk out.
> Well grumpy one and prickly 2 were at each other all the way there....bitched and whined at each other and wouldn't listenin to a bloody word I said so net went out in a mess once and came back tangled up and full of weed....I did see two flounder tho not caught.
> By then they were lucky I couldn't run to the truck and leave them there to fight to the death.
> They rubbed off on me cos I was a bit shitty on the drive home.
> Kids....who'd have em!


Shoot sum bullits and chill   :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## veitnamcam

> Shoot sum bullits and chill


Well chilled now,just gotta keep the little shits apart atm :Omg: 
They sorting some tidy clothes for the morning now.....bulshit threshold will be absolutely zero till after dawn service.

----------


## 2Quack

These were welcome today ..... plenty around, along with big groups of just undersized packies, one monster that bailed as soon as I spotted him

----------


## stingray

Nice to see some bugs 
,

----------


## Nick-D

> Nice to see some bugs 
> ,


Abiut the only upside to winter diving. Heaps of crays

----------


## 2Quack

Water was 18 deg so still pretty good

----------


## screamO

> Abiut the only upside to winter diving. Heaps of crays


We got on to some nice ones on Saturday, I'm amazed how soft some of them are.

----------


## veitnamcam

@stingray was keen for a flounder drag and even better he had found another sucker I mean keen guy.



We tried a few different spots.


Tides were big and very low.



We did very well in the end with around 26 nice big flattys.

Cheers Joe and friend.

----------


## stingray

What VC doesn’t tell you , is how good it is to go with local knowledge. We brought wetsuits and high hopes , VC brought the know how ...how to get a bloody angry stingray out of the trawl ..how to supervise and yell instructions ...

Honestly this was an epic afternoon we’ve tried before catching logs a large Kahawai and shit ..today was just that good ...deep ..neck deep but good ...three harden fisherman set sail ...dragged so much weed we would have made a stoner weep ..then I chose quiet gut ( that was well out of my depth ) VC offered helpful advice like “ keep swimming “ ...my import friend stood beside VC yelling advice like “ don’t worry I’m ok” ...so when I finally beached we dragged the trawl in to find we had snagged 4 flatties 

Well that go the blood pumping so another shallower drag was set up , we got a thump ...me yelling “ fuck yeah we’ve got a beauty “ only to see a rather pissed off ray trying to turn our drag into candy floss ...my import mate strove forward to shake the bugger out ...VC was superviseing yelling let it go up tide ...nope ..free then straight back in the net ....more of a cufuffel and it’s away ...then the tide pushed we hauled and well bugger me flounders ..big wide delicious flatties .

Cleaned the weed from the net had a second dig another handful .....Tide and time wait for no man and so it was that was our lot ....cleaned the fish VC brought the boat up ..we headed for home ..words cannot express the worth the knowledge of VC his nets and spots ...thank you from all that will enjoy fresh flounder tonight

----------


## veitnamcam

I don't think he really needed to go that deep  :Grin:

----------


## Gibo

> I don't think he really needed to go that deep 
> Attachment 166118
> 
> Attachment 166119


Cant say i'd be keen doing that in our harbour anymore...

----------


## veitnamcam

> Cant say i'd be keen doing that in our harbour anymore...


Sharks or poos ?

----------


## Gibo

> Sharks or poos ?


These guys everywhere, over 12 individuals identified. 

https://youtu.be/SxJofoHrcqs

----------


## veitnamcam

> These guys everywhere, over 12 individuals identified. 
> 
> https://youtu.be/SxJofoHrcqs


Yea not much chance of them in our wee estuary.....maybe in our harbour tho?

----------


## MB

I catch quite a few gurnard by accident. Definitely over sand. Can be over a wide area, but usually concentrated. Small orange soft baits and microjigs fished close to the bottom do the damage. I'm not suggesting this is the best way to catch them, just my experience as a lure fisherman. I think the real grunter hunters use small fish baits presented on ledger rigs fished on the bottom.

----------


## trapperjohn

I see them while diving around rocky areas, but sitting on the sand beds close by.

I am looking for crays and they sit and watch as I swim past.

Catch them over sand/shell/mud base but rock outcrops here and there.

----------


## stingray

Burley , current , I like to use salted mackerel , or cubed pilchards ...I prefer anchor and burley (fish based) set about 5 meters off the bottom , ledger rig ,they seem to come in runs get one - three , wait 15 mins and another school moves through. Sand is my preferred bottom. PM VC he’s an avid winter carrot hunter..

Have had a good run on them soft baiting with a nuclear chicken.

Depth doesn’t seem to worry them we get them at 40 meters in the summer right up to 8 meters in the winter. 

That said this is all Tasman bay experience. Things maybe different down your way ...try different things , different depths ..everyday is different and some are just tough catching days.

----------


## kiwijames

> These guys everywhere, over 12 individuals identified. 
> 
> https://youtu.be/SxJofoHrcqs


Holy crap that is one of the coolest things ever. 
I'd be tempted to jump in the water just to film that

----------


## kukuwai

Cheers @Gibo just watched that.

I had no idea  Enjoyed it man, thanks  

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk

----------


## stingray

I’ll stay in the boat and keep the burley flowing  :Thumbsup:

----------


## Gibo

> Holy crap that is one of the coolest things ever. 
> I'd be tempted to jump in the water just to film that





> Cheers @Gibo just watched that.
> 
> I had no idea  Enjoyed it man, thanks  
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


As you can tell its the old Big Angry Fish guys. The do a fortnightly drop on youtube now. Good content.

----------


## veitnamcam

> need some tips from the gurnard pro's .what sort of bottom structure i'e flat sand only or do they require structure nearby. are they wide spread in the area or small pockets. what size baits and do soft plastics work and is berley required. drift fish or chuck out the anchor . have a large bay to prospect as want something close to home for a early morning or evening fish. cheers for any info.


I am not a pro but I catch a fair few.

Sand/mud bottom.  They are bottom feeders feeding on crabs and worm beds.
Here in tasman bay at least in winter (or from anytime from about now on) as temps drop they come up into the shallows.....I have caught plenty in as little as 2m of water but more often than not im in more like 10-20m of water to target them.

Drifting and fishing microjigs /softbaits on or near the bottom  will catch them but anchoring up and burlying and using a 2 hook rig with smelly oily baits like pilchard,salted blue makeral is far more effective in my experience. Not uncommon to have two people pulling  them in 2 at a time when everything goes right.

I target them by choosing a spot that has a feature like change in bottom type from mud to sand (real handy if your sounder can identify the difference ) or a bank or both so I am rarely fishing the flat middle of a bay unless it is a small one.
Burly trail fishing always works best if you have wind and tide going in the same or nearly the same direction and of course you need current so I try and fish from an hour or so after either high or low threw the tide till the current drops off or I have to many fish to fillet.

If the patch of coast has rocky reef you will need to be far enough away out on the sand/mud to avoid drawing in all those ravinous little bugggers.

----------


## MB

> These guys everywhere, over 12 individuals identified. 
> 
> https://youtu.be/SxJofoHrcqs


Seems like there are an increasing number of whitey biteys around each year, but maybe it's just more people out there filming them?

----------


## MB

> Holy crap that is one of the coolest things ever. 
> I'd be tempted to jump in the water just to film that


I agree, sort of. In the past, I've spent a bit of money trying to see great whites
(and failing). A planned encounter is a bit different from bumping in to one on a low visibility, harbour scallop dive!

----------


## Beaker

No fishing gear, and no safety gear on boat, so can't use it, working and the harbor looks like this - 

Just a bit grumpy now :Pissed Off:

----------


## rugerman

Geez beaker don't you know all you need is a pool noodle and a hook and line. What more safety gear could you possibly want  :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## Beaker

> Geez beaker don't you know all you need is a pool noodle and a hook and line. What more safety gear could you possibly want


Lol, yes I'm a bit of a worrier.... Its just when you have had, inflatable life jackets, epirb, flares, smoke, etc.... The boat just doesn't feel right without them.....
Let alone the rods and reels, lures, etc.....  :Pissed Off:

----------


## Beaker

> got plenty of spare rods that you can borrow , they just missing the odd eyelet


Thanks for the offer.  :Thumbsup: 

In fact, went into a tackle shop today, and the rod reel section was looking a bit light. Maybe there is a shortage of gear.....

----------


## rugerman

There seems to be a shortage of stock most places I go these days.

Being new to boating I have the full spread of flares, back up vhf, spare life jackets etc.... first time replacing all my flares, another spendy bonus of boat ownership  :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## veitnamcam

> dont throw out your old flares just put some tape around each one to id it as out of date and leave in the flare container as if needed in an emergency use old flares first as they are probably ok .


Almost certainly....my late uncle used to service liferafts among other things.
Flares go out of date but it is highly unlikely they wont work.

----------


## rugerman

Sweet worth knowing  :Have A Nice Day:  
Those rocket flares are a bit pricey

----------


## Gibo

Got the 5th one to stick on my green popper this morning, tagged and sent home

----------


## J J D

Any one used Delaware recently ? No dramas launching?

----------


## veitnamcam

> Any one used Delaware recently ? No dramas launching?


No dramas.....have you signed the petition?

----------


## J J D

Sure have and told all my fishing mates about it

----------


## kukuwai

Out from stevens bay this morning to the mussel farm.  Always a sweet spot to launch at low tide as the sand is hard as. 

People only have trouble there at high tide when their wheels are on the soft sand 



Didn't bother with the set line, just had a bit of fun with the rods. Ended up with a few kahawai for the smoker.  One nice gurnard and a few small brim for tea. Plenty of them about - let heaps go.

A good end to the school holidays for the boys 



Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk

----------


## J J D

Had lovely morning out of Delaware launched on the low tide and shot out to 35 meters and got 3 snapper around 10lb then went back into the carrot patch and got 18 good gurnard then back to the trailer for the high tide at 12

----------


## veitnamcam

> Had lovely morning out of Delaware launched on the low tide and shot out to 35 meters and got 3 snapper around 10lb then went back into the carrot patch and got 18 good gurnard then back to the trailer for the high tide at 12


Would have been nice today too.
 :Useless:

----------


## 300CALMAN

> Lol, yes I'm a bit of a worrier.... Its just when you have had, inflatable life jackets, epirb, flares, smoke, etc.... The boat just doesn't feel right without them.....
> Let alone the rods and reels, lures, etc.....


My theory is a big bucket of expired flares... Try enough of them and at least one will work! Also the paraflares are the same make as the ones we used in the army (only red dah) and we used ones 10 years plus out of date and they were ok..

----------


## time out

A neighbour dropped off some Okaparu Kingfish yesterday – it was so good!
Took the dog for a walk down a nearby street track this morning and got a rat – then off to Sulphur Point ramps via Countdown for Muscles and a bait shop for Pilchards 
We were going to take a run out to Pudney to try for some Terakihi and Kings – but a Guy at the baitshop reckoned Okaparu was better 
Sea was fabulous – tried a few parts of the Okaparu reef structures but just small snapper – only one short flash of a few Kingfish – but they didn’t like our bait or jigging rigs 
So the Bay of Empty once again – but enjoyable conditions – How did you get that Kingfish @Gibo - we need someone to show us how to catch BOP fish

----------


## Gibo

I use casting lures mate. Poppers and stickbaits. I also do a fair bit of jigging in deeper waters say 40m plus. If you catch mackerel or small kahawai just throw a hook through their back and send them over, kingis cant resist a good livey. Not into it myself unless its a skippy for a marlin, like the challenge of getting them on a lure myself

----------


## Gibo

Okaparu reef is good for kingis. So is Pudney, brewis and plate

----------


## Danny

> Okaparu reef is good for kingis. So is Pudney, brewis and plate


Some favourites there me ol mate 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## stingray

Sunday session, with VC and VC jnr , they accommodated my afternoon sport to include the fishing ...new channels different tides...first drag brought in 6 solid flats , put a couple of shorts back , 
I called go up the channel so we did , felt fish banging but nothing snagged . 

Upped camp , moved channels current pushed saw mullet or small Kahawai hitting the drag and exploding back out and away .....Smaller tides saw less flood , time ran out and so we took a chance to drop fish off to family ..was a wonderful thing to be part of a family sharing fish with family , yarns laughter and all those great things ...tide flooded , we sailed home ..said our good byes ..shook the pee out of my wet suit . Home hot shower ..rang mum told her we have a feed of fresh flats for her and da , ..priceless ..cheers VC and Xavier you guys are million dollar men

----------


## veitnamcam

Cheers  @stingray cant do it without a mate.

Sister has moved to a property on the edge of the estuary and Mum and Dad were there for afternoon smoko so it was pretty cool to be able to boat up almost to the house(scraping the bottom a bit but incoming tide so all good) and drop off the freshest fish possible.
My Son despite not wanting to come along enjoyed himself and was reasonably useful running errands and helping with landing the net. :Have A Nice Day: 
  @Maca49 net caught well but didn't mesh the fish.....as we work out this dragging thing and where to go on what tides I think we will be pretty deadly.




I got a text from Dad as I was about to get in the shower after cleaning boat etc to say he had filleted the flounder and lil sis and bro in law had russeld up some hot chips and flounder fillets on the BBQ for Mum. :Cool: 

Bloody brilliant. Thanks Joe couldn't have done it without ya.

----------


## 6x47

Had an unexpected visitor the other day while fishing off White. Were targeting terras in 110m with small gear on elec rods and doing well. All of a sudden the heavy rod bent over a fair amount and it was all on. I dared not up the drag as I was using small 3/0 hooks. The poor reel was getting hammered spinning on the drag clutch and after about a minute some steam/smoke started to come off the drag end  :Zomg:    Had to turn the power retrieve off and crank it in by hand which took a while as the fish was doing some decent runs. Anyway, got it to the boat and immed got a gaff in. Lucky we did as the hook was largely straightened out, dunno how it held at the end. Only 18kg but def at the limit of the tackle

----------


## Gibo

Expect them everywhere at white  :Grin:

----------


## 6x47

Didn't get a single bluenose or even puka. Found Gemfish Central though

----------


## Nick-D

> Okaparu reef is good for kingis. So is Pudney, brewis and plate


3 of 4 sadly just seen their last kingfish season for many a year  :Oh Noes: 

Fark I'm goi g to miss spearing schooner. Such an epic spot

----------


## stingray

Another dig at the flats, different estuary today , so was not sure what to expect, out in to the darkness and up to nipple deep certainly wakes a bloke up! 
The first drag proceed a net full of weed and 2 keepers and a short, going on that result we shook out the weed and did another drag , things got interesting we managed another couple of flats and a 12 inch monkfish and while shaking out the weed and sticks out we found a 3 inch gurnard and a seahorse hanging onto the mesh. 

The cold water and shaking out weed took a toll on our enthusiasm, but “one last” drag bagged us 5 more , and having to make our way back to our gear, we dragged the net , weed and all , back to our gear. As we hauled out bugger me another couple of beauties and a six inch brim.

We gutted our flats in the rain , and wandered back to the truck. Home for a hot shower, hot drink and dry clothes! Enough fish to share with friends and neighbours . Once again a huge thanks to VC for being a great barstard and being keen / crazy enough to wander around in the dark cold tide with me. Cheers

----------


## stingray

Photos to come phone on strike

----------


## veitnamcam

Cheers. 
Was good to be successful again and to see a bit more variety.
We got a few "sand flounder" which I almost never caught in my usual haunt.

----------


## ROKTOY

Keen buggers you two are, good on ya.

----------


## stingray



----------


## Gibo

> 3 of 4 sadly just seen their last kingfish season for many a year 
> 
> Fark I'm goi g to miss spearing schooner. Such an epic spot


Its bullshit aye

----------


## Danny

Total rubbish. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## stingray

The long wait begins ! Weather forecast is ideal, tides are mint, gear prepared ,even splashed out and brought fandangled drag net! VC has a cunning plan, bit of sharking and possibly a few carrots through the ebb tide , then a beach drag whilst we wait for the flood so we can retrieve the boat! Bloody pumped 

Only 12 hours of waiting waiting waiting ...

----------


## Rushy

> Attachment 168198
> The long wait begins ! Weather forecast is ideal, tides are mint, gear prepared ,even splashed out and brought fandangled drag net! VC has a cunning plan, bit of sharking and possibly a few carrots through the ebb tide , then a beach drag whilst we wait for the flood so we can retrieve the boat! Bloody pumped 
> 
> Only 12 hours of waiting waiting waiting ...


Have a beer mate.  It’ll make the time slip by.

----------


## Pengy

> Have a beer mate.  It’ll make the time slip by.


Rest assured...that has been done  :Thumbsup:

----------


## MB

Meanwhile in Northland...

----------


## kukuwai

Finally made it out today with the boys to drag the old set net.



Felt a few fish hit the net and not stick so unless we were doing something really wrong im picking that the bottom rope needs more weight. Will see what we can do about that.

Only ended up with one fish.....



And released this guy, which the boys were very excited to see. 



It was a stunning day here today tho and just great to be out mucking around with the boys. Bloody good fun and we definitely would have had a few more if all the bumps we felt were landed.

How you other lads get on !  @stingray     @veitnamcam 

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk

----------


## stingray

Think a get together would be the best way to share knowledge and ideas! But yes keeping net on bottom is essential ..but net set up is also important ...pm or ring VC about bagging your net. Lots to learn but it’s a effective way to secure a feed of delicious fish

----------


## kukuwai

Bloody tasty alright 
A get together sounds good. 



Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk

----------


## veitnamcam

Awesome day today, Im rooted now.
Joe can write the yarn heres some Pictures.

----------


## kukuwai

Glad you fellas had a good day. 
Well done on the gurnard....so tasty!!
Skin on fillets all round 
My favourite 

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk

----------


## stingray

Our day was one of learning , and success and honest enjoyment of life , dug some very solid carrots ( well VC did) a couple pushing 46/7 cm ..then we did some cruising at low tide marking up weedy rocks and cray looking turf . 

Then at the low tide, we chose a flat part of the beach and then found out bigger is not better as a 40 meter braid net is bloody heavy to work , and if you had tide or weed it would be impossible .. we were very lucky and managed sole , diamond and yellow belly flounder with limited weed. 

The day finished perfectly with Pengy stopping in on his way from town , Keith drove past as we yarned and swapped stories , VC called him to come back and get a feed of fresh fish ...so we had an informal NZHS gathering told yarns and finished the day with handshakes and warmth.  

Again this forum shows how great it is to be part of this community!  4 souls yarning on the side of the road , laughing yarning and enjoying a debrief ...thanks to you all !! Thanks VC what a epic day!

----------


## BeeMan

@Gibo gave me a Tarakihi spot out from Tauranga, every time I have been out to it this guy is there, Hey Gibo is this your boat.  :Grin:    :Psmiley:

----------


## Danny

> @Gibo gave me a Tarakihi spot out from Tauranga, every time I have been out to it this guy is there, Hey Gibo is this your boat.  Attachment 168663  Attachment 168664


Epic man!
Yep thats @Gibo small tub for Tera and Snapper, should see his big one for all his Te Haku (Kingis). 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Beaker

> @Gibo gave me a Tarakihi spot out from Tauranga, every time I have been out to it this guy is there, Hey Gibo is this your boat.  Attachment 168663  Attachment 168664


Funny looking tarakihi  :Wink:

----------


## Gibo

> @Gibo gave me a Tarakihi spot out from Tauranga, every time I have been out to it this guy is there, Hey Gibo is this your boat.  Attachment 168663  Attachment 168664


Not my boat but that looks like a good size terakihi  :Wink:

----------


## time out

@Gibo - I picked up a rig on Marketplace that should be good to cast lures for kingfish – Penn reel and  8.3 JM rod plus 4 dangerous looking stick baits – some guy tried it a couple of times and found the gold handle didn’t catch the fish, so he took a big loss and moved it on – a bit the same results for me so far but I am keeping it 
We tried Pudney the last day of the flat sea before the latest big swells – about eight boats out there including a fishing charter with about 12 rods – didn’t see anyone catch a decent fish and didn’t see any kings flashing around (like last time) so after a couple of hours so we moved in a bit closer – found several good workups of young kahawai – tried casting in and around them and they came all around the boat - but the cast lure seemed to chase them away – gave up and came back in to about 30m and put some bait over the side – got a few snaps and a feel of a fish on an 8 foot rod – should be interesting with a kingfish heading off into the distance 
Jeeze – those lures with two sets of treble hooks are lethal around your hands 
I live in hope to catch my first kingfish – I might need you to come out and show me how Gibo 
It is going to get crowded on Pudney when they close the reefs around Motiti in August – some guys in a flash Stabicraft with a GPS controlled electric sea anchor parked about 20m in front of me – I couldn’t get my anchor off and needed to run forward but they wouldn’t move - so I had to drag it off backwards – why do people want to anchor so close???

----------


## kukuwai

> Jeeze  those lures with two sets of treble hooks are lethal around your hands


Swap them out for singles.  BKK make a good hook 



Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk

----------


## BeeMan

These doubles catch n hold and not as dangerous to the fisho.  These work well.

----------


## veitnamcam

> @Gibo - I picked up a rig on Marketplace that should be good to cast lures for kingfish – Penn reel and  8.3 JM rod plus 4 dangerous looking stick baits – some guy tried it a couple of times and found the gold handle didn’t catch the fish, so he took a big loss and moved it on – a bit the same results for me so far but I am keeping it 
> We tried Pudney the last day of the flat sea before the latest big swells – about eight boats out there including a fishing charter with about 12 rods – didn’t see anyone catch a decent fish and didn’t see any kings flashing around (like last time) so after a couple of hours so we moved in a bit closer – found several good workups of young kahawai – tried casting in and around them and they came all around the boat - but the cast lure seemed to chase them away – gave up and came back in to about 30m and put some bait over the side – got a few snaps and a feel of a fish on an 8 foot rod – should be interesting with a kingfish heading off into the distance 
> Jeeze – those lures with two sets of treble hooks are lethal around your hands 
> I live in hope to catch my first kingfish – I might need you to come out and show me how Gibo 
> It is going to get crowded on Pudney when they close the reefs around Motiti in August – some guys in a flash Stabicraft with a GPS controlled electric sea anchor parked about 20m in front of me – I couldn’t get my anchor off and needed to run forward but they wouldn’t move - so I had to drag it off backwards – why do people want to anchor so close??? 
> Attachment 168770


Makes you wish you had a couple dozen rotten eggs on board ay.

----------


## Gibo

> These doubles catch n hold and not as dangerous to the fisho. Attachment 168795 These work well. Attachment 168796


Those doubles are illegal if you follow igfa rules. So are trebles unless in a rigid lure. 

I run assist style singles @Timeout. No where near as hard on the fish (or a human) and the big kings cant get them into a position to bend them open or out

----------


## Daniel Kwon

Gosh, you make works of art Gibo.

----------


## Gibo

> Gosh, you make works of art Gibo.


Thanks  :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## Nick-D

> @Gibo - I picked up a rig on Marketplace that should be good to cast lures for kingfish  Penn reel and  8.3 JM rod plus 4 dangerous looking stick baits  some guy tried it a couple of times and found the gold handle didnt catch the fish, so he took a big loss and moved it on  a bit the same results for me so far but I am keeping it 
> We tried Pudney the last day of the flat sea before the latest big swells  about eight boats out there including a fishing charter with about 12 rods  didnt see anyone catch a decent fish and didnt see any kings flashing around (like last time) so after a couple of hours so we moved in a bit closer  found several good workups of young kahawai  tried casting in and around them and they came all around the boat - but the cast lure seemed to chase them away  gave up and came back in to about 30m and put some bait over the side  got a few snaps and a feel of a fish on an 8 foot rod  should be interesting with a kingfish heading off into the distance 
> Jeeze  those lures with two sets of treble hooks are lethal around your hands 
> I live in hope to catch my first kingfish  I might need you to come out and show me how Gibo 
> It is going to get crowded on Pudney when they close the reefs around Motiti in August  some guys in a flash Stabicraft with a GPS controlled electric sea anchor parked about 20m in front of me  I couldnt get my anchor off and needed to run forward but they wouldnt move - so I had to drag it off backwards  why do people want to anchor so close??? 
> Attachment 168770


Gets pretty quiet in close for Kings this time of year man. Tuhua is the best bet over winter. Schooner holds a few later into the season as well.

Yep it's gunna suck for kingfishing having the reefs gone. Ironically it's a healthy fishery as well. Motiti never seems to be as reliable.

----------


## stingray

Out n about this morning ...did some miles sea conditions spot one were rubbish , got two spot two a bit late in the flood 
Bugger

----------


## Shearer

@stingray. Looks like the fish you vacuum packed a while ago eh @ROKTOY :Grin:

----------


## veitnamcam

> Out n about this morning ...did some miles sea conditions spot one were rubbish , got two spot two a bit late in the flood 
> Bugger
> Attachment 168908



Yea can't help mother nature tho ay......we have killed our share and tnen some so due a miss I recon.

I busyed myself casting some warp weights for the dragnet this arvo..... that little kovea stove I got given as a present when I was a teenager...has been on almost every trip since and melted a hell of a lot of lead on one canister.....just a bit careful how full I got the pot! Its a lot of weight in there even a third full of molton lead!

----------


## veitnamcam

Attachment 168962

Attachment 168963

Attachment 168964

----------


## veitnamcam

That really rips my nighty when that happens,^^^^

Attachment 168962

Attachment 168973

----------


## veitnamcam

Apparently I am not allowed to post pictures today sorry.

----------


## BeeMan

> Apparently I am not allowed to post pictures today sorry.


 :Pissed Off:

----------


## time out

Good for a laugh - boating yesterday – that was about all it was!
Hadn’t had much luck on Okapara or Pudney lately - FB posts seem to indicate there were plenty of Snaps still being caught along Matakana – so why not give that a try 
In the water about 10.00 – a boat at the ramp had plenty of Snaps – they said – halfway along Matakana in 13m and they cleaned up in an hour 
So off we went – but the Bay of Empty did the job again – should have gone to Okapara before they closed it 
And so did my fuel tank – I had been convinced on previous trips that it was playing up and the tank was quite full – so just put 20 litres in for the short trip up Matakana – the bastard ran out on the way back 100m from the ramp – I normally have a spare 10 litre container – but not this time – no problem – let’s get the auxiliary going – must be a year or so since I did that – a long way from the small tank under the driver’s seat back to the motor – lots of hand pumping and pull starting – and away she went – thank goodness for an auxiliary 
Second time that an auxiliary has got me out of trouble – back in 2000 – my brand new 200 HP Johnson shit itself 10km down the SW coast from Plimmerton – a frost plug developed a pin hole and hosed the inside of the engine cowling with water – the electrics shit themselves – but at least we had a 15 HP Johnson and an hour or two to look at a bin full of Teras on the way back to the ramp
So if my Yamaha fuel gauge indicates just two bars – its likely just got 20 litres of gas in the tank and when the last bar starts flashing – it is just about empty!

----------


## veitnamcam

The ol inboard tank level drama.


The thing to do is from dead empty.. run out... put 20l in.....check gauge......put another 20l in....check gauge....another 20 etc.

Do this from empty in your normal boat parking spot (from a 20l container )

Once at a known quantity of fuel be sure to check your gauge again when in the water at the ramp while mate parks ute/trailer........guages can read different depending on the attitude of the boat but you will get to know if there is any difference .

Have been fuèl embarrassed  before myself......due to topping up on not level ground and thinking I had more than I did.
Thankfully working on the 1/3 1/3 1/3 theroy one third there, one third back, one third for shit weather and or fuckups got back with fuel to spare but a lot closer than I would like.

----------


## Micky Duck

yes fuel embarrassment can be problematic......

----------


## veitnamcam

Silly boy @stingray made the mistake of messaging me last night that he had a tank and gear at home....early oclock picked him up and out into the darkness to catch the tide.

5knots into the ink following the snail trail and lamps keeping an eye on the shore lots of fish were jumping/flying out of the water just on the edge of the ambient light from the boat and our headlamps etc.....turn to look and they disappear.....I think they may have been flying fish but couldn't get a decent look.

Out into bay, check pot dropped last night. One conger eel.

Wee fish waiting for light....pretty slow but I snagged a decent kahawai on a little micro jig thing.

In to the coast to drop the fish on spot x.

His bubbles never moved  :Thumbsup: 

Up with a feed of bugs and they even had legs! :Thumbsup:  :Grin: 

I managed a couple of small snapper while watching bubbles.... Both were legal but one was bin worthy just.

Prospected a couple of other spots.

Into the beach to have a drag for some flats.
Drag one fail.
Drag two fail.
Fark it we have a feed lets go home.

Picked the hole in the weather so pretty happy.



Cheers Joe.

----------


## Nick-D

> Good for a laugh - boating yesterday  that was about all it was!
> Hadnt had much luck on Okapara or Pudney lately - FB posts seem to indicate there were plenty of Snaps still being caught along Matakana  so why not give that a try 
> In the water about 10.00  a boat at the ramp had plenty of Snaps  they said  halfway along Matakana in 13m and they cleaned up in an hour 
> So off we went  but the Bay of Empty did the job again  should have gone to Okapara before they closed it 
> And so did my fuel tank  I had been convinced on previous trips that it was playing up and the tank was quite full  so just put 20 litres in for the short trip up Matakana  the bastard ran out on the way back 100m from the ramp  I normally have a spare 10 litre container  but not this time  no problem  lets get the auxiliary going  must be a year or so since I did that  a long way from the small tank under the drivers seat back to the motor  lots of hand pumping and pull starting  and away she went  thank goodness for an auxiliary 
> Second time that an auxiliary has got me out of trouble  back in 2000  my brand new 200 HP Johnson shit itself 10km down the SW coast from Plimmerton  a frost plug developed a pin hole and hosed the inside of the engine cowling with water  the electrics shit themselves  but at least we had a 15 HP Johnson and an hour or two to look at a bin full of Teras on the way back to the ramp
> So if my Yamaha fuel gauge indicates just two bars  its likely just got 20 litres of gas in the tank and when the last bar starts flashing  it is just about empty!  
> Attachment 169363


Heaps of snapper round Motiti today man, had multiple pannies on every kina burley I dropped. Shot a couple then went and grabbed some bugs. Even managed to find a packy. Good cray numbers in shallow with plenty of bucks around. Bloody good day out in the end. 

Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk

----------


## veitnamcam

> Heaps of snapper round Motiti today man, had multiple pannies on every kina burley I dropped. Shot a couple then went and grabbed some bugs. Even managed to find a packy. Good cray numbers in shallow with plenty of bucks around. Bloody good day out in the end. 
> 
> Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk


Do the packys taste/texture much different to the spinys?

----------


## Nick-D

> Do the packys taste/texture much different to the spinys?


Havnt eaten them side by side actually, but not much in it I don't think. They have pretty big tails so you get a bloody good feed of them. A just legal packy is a bloody big cray too. More the novelty of finding them than anything else. Much less common than the reds here

----------


## veitnamcam

> Havnt eaten them side by side actually, but not much in it I don't think. They have pretty big tails so you get a bloody good feed of them. A just legal packy is a bloody big cray too. More the novelty of finding them than anything else. Much less common than the reds here


I have never seen one or even heard of one round here.....NI only?

----------


## Nick-D

> I have never seen one or even heard of one round here.....NI only?


Yeah I think so, get more common the further north you go

Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk

----------


## kukuwai

I have seen a couple caught off westhaven Cam.  Check this out....

Packhorse rock lobsters are widely distributed, as far north as the Kermadec Islands, south to Foveaux Strait, and east to the Chatham Islands. They are fished mainly in the far north of NZ. (They also occur in eastern Australia  northern Victoria and New South Wales  where they are commonly called the eastern rock lobster).

https://nzrocklobster.co.nz/lobster-...orth%20of%20NZ.

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk

----------


## Dorkus

My best mate bought a new boat a couple of weeks ago, so we hatched a plan to get out and spill some blood on the decks.  I'm not much of a fisherman,  generally opting to remove fish's choice from the equation by shooting the buggers while they're not looking (spearfishing). My mate is a hard core fisho, so between us we were pretty confident of sorting a feed. 

We started off softbaiting in the shallows, and by lunchtime had failed to get on the board.  I decided to jump in and see if I could get a shaft into something,  but was on a 1hr time limit.  That was as big a fail as the softbaiting. I didn't even see a table fish! We decided to anchor up and get the burley pumping and try our hand at straylining. But we hadn't brought any bait or burley... I hopped back in and shot a few big silver drummer that would do the trick. 

The last few hours of light were spent drifting big chunks of drummer down the burley trail in 15m of water.  After about an hour, things ramped up nicely and we boated a dozen good eaters in the 40‐45cm range plus a couple of bigger 4‐7lb models (and released another handful of easily legal fish) and got dusted by a couple of big buggers getting to ground on light gear in shallow water.  

The day was topped off nicely with my mate landing a ripper of a fish after a couple of smoking runs that we were sure would end in a bust off.

----------


## Dorkus

Went 23.5lb

----------


## kukuwai

Shit that is a bloody ripper 
Nice way to christen the new boat 

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk

----------


## BeeMan

Nice fish

----------


## Nick-D

> Attachment 169576
> 
> Went 23.5lb


Shit yeah, mean fish

----------


## veitnamcam

Bloody cracker! Nice dark  color too.

----------


## time out

My Wanganui Sweet Spot -
We used to live in Palmy and along with other places we would fish out of the Wanganui River mouth – a light NE wind with an outgoing anticyclone worked well 
Before the days of GPS sounders – we used markers off the local coast and back to the ranges – pretty rough to mark a spot but it sometimes worked well and there were heaps of cod around 
I recall one day finding a slimy mould covered buoy floating on the surface – so I picked it up and rolled up the line and grapple – we then put the rods over and all hell broke loose – big blues and plenty of them – but in those days no GPS to record it 
But we found our sweet spot around 1999 when we were fishing off the Wanganui coast – and we had a sounder to record the coordinates 
I have an old Wanganui friend who fished out of the Wanganui River for most of his life – I gave him these coordinates and he also enjoyed the results for many years – I called him a few days back and found he has sold his boat and now just fishes off the beach with a drone – he left his sounder in the boat with all his sweet spots – so there may be others who now know my spot – it is listed as my name “F…… O.. Cod spot” 
I left Palmy about 16 years ago so never went back to fish out through Wanganui River mouth 
From memory this spot is about 10km out and a bit north of Wanganui – picture of an old friend from Palmy pulling up the cod this day in fabulous conditions 
So here is my sweet spot - I hope someone can try it out and enjoy it like we did!
Lat 39*59.018 S  Lon 174*45.392 E – hope the format is ok

----------


## Shearer

> My Wanganui Sweet Spot -
> We used to live in Palmy and along with other places we would fish out of the Wanganui River mouth – a light NE wind with an outgoing anticyclone worked well 
> Before the days of GPS sounders – we used markers off the local coast and back to the ranges – pretty rough to mark a spot but it sometimes worked well and there were heaps of cod around 
> I recall one day finding a slimy mould covered buoy floating on the surface – so I picked it up and rolled up the line and grapple – we then put the rods over and all hell broke loose – big blues and plenty of them – but in those days no GPS to record it 
> But we found our sweet spot around 1999 when we were fishing off the Wanganui coast – and we had a sounder to record the coordinates 
> I have an old Wanganui friend who fished out of the Wanganui River for most of his life – I gave him these coordinates and he also enjoyed the results for many years – I called him a few days back and found he has sold his boat and now just fishes off the beach with a drone – he left his sounder in the boat with all his sweet spots – so there may be others who now know my spot – it is listed as my name “F…… O.. Cod spot” 
> I left Palmy about 16 years ago so never went back to fish out through Wanganui River mouth 
> From memory this spot is about 10km out and a bit north of Wanganui – picture of an old friend from Palmy pulling up the cod this day in fabulous conditions 
> So here is my sweet spot - I hope someone can try it out and enjoy it like we did!
> ...


Nice fish and good on you for sharing that. I'm sure someone on here will benefit from it. I see you didn't much around with light gear for the cod :Grin:

----------


## gimp

Forecast looks good and I have other things to do up there so I'm going to chuck the boat in at French Pass on Saturday, anyone have any data regarding whether kingis will still be around the pass itself or whether I'll have to go further up?

----------


## mikee

> Forecast looks good and I have other things to do up there so I'm going to chuck the boat in at French Pass on Saturday, anyone have any data regarding whether kingis will still be around the pass itself or whether I'll have to go further up?


This time of year you will more likely need to go up to Stephens

----------


## veitnamcam

If you are there and the current is favorable it would be rude not to have a go.....Id say you still have a good chance of getting some in the pass.....but a better chance at the passage or clay point.

----------


## gimp

Since I've only got the 1 day I might just commit to going right up to the passage straight off rather than fluffing around in close then, cheers.

----------


## veitnamcam

Out yesterday evening with @stingray and the import.
Beautifully warm and Windless.


We scraped up a bakers dozen good sized flounder.

----------


## Danny

> I have never seen one or even heard of one round here.....NI only?


Ive seen two 27lbers off Nelson caught. Mates a legend though. I am not sure if they were packies however but they were way bigger that what these locals leave around these NI waters lol. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## veitnamcam

> I’ve seen two 27lbers off Nelson caught. Mates a legend though. I am not sure if they were packies however but they were way bigger that what these locals leave around these NI waters lol. 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Massive!

----------


## kukuwai

Hooked a few of the peoples fish out of the west coast today. 





Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk

----------


## stingray

Wicked photo of a young fisho enjoying himself! 

Lis , my daughter and I went for a cod bash, forecast wonderful but crew short of time. North down the coast , bashed six very respectable cod, had a swim looking over new turf pretty dismal result, tried an old haunt plenty of good country no crays though, seems they have abandoned the place along with the Moki and large cod! 

Tried a digging some carrots at 30 meters , small tides with very little current to spread the burley, landed and released 3 horse cod , spikes came on the chew and frustrated me to the point I refused to fish anymore! Line down thump spikey , keep it off the bottom the barstards swam up to swallow your bait! 

Pulled the pin early, home ....sun came out for and hour as we washed the boat , dive gear and cleaned the fish. The weather set in to drizzle and cold damp. 
Fire and beer time!

----------


## Gibo

Good day at Mayor, koheru on mini softbaits was fun

----------


## Rushy

Definitely not the prettiest critter in the world!  The fish looks fine though.  Ha ha ha ha

----------


## BeeMan

Nice fish @Gibo

----------


## gimp

> Since I've only got the 1 day I might just commit to going right up to the passage straight off rather than fluffing around in close then, cheers.


Well I got a half decent snapper on a 500gm kingi jig, but no kings. Good to go for a look amongst the 8m boats in the dinghy

----------


## mikee

[QUOTE=gimp;1172575................................  .............................Good to go for a look amongst the 8m boats in the dinghy[/QUOTE]

Well I know which one I would rather have and....................its not the 8m ones.

----------


## stingray

> Well I got a half decent snapper on a 500gm kingi jig, but no kings. Good to go for a look amongst the 8m boats in the dinghy


From what I heard you did better than most of the 8 meter boats up there, sounds like fishing was very slow.

----------


## stingray

My good lady has abandoned me for the rest of the week, so contacted the usual suspect told him I had a full tank of air and no commitments...so away we went this evening, found the vis very average but headed to a mark we haven’t checked since we found it. Down by torch light , missed the rock got compass out went east , south , north bloody west ...found one lone cray in a stupid spot ..grabbed the poor we bugger. 

Up moved to new turf, sounder promised up and downs , got to the bottom cracks caves and holes wicked ...rolled over the top of a rock feelers ...beauty ..now came the tits up ..keep the light on him an grab him or go in with both hands ..both hands in dim light reckon he saw me coming ...should have spotlighted the bugger and slammed him. Any way he swam sideways into his mate ruining my second option ..so a tits up all round ...swam around great turf so many holes and cracks even a swim through cave ..just no bugs ...into the boat to the delight of VC as chasing my bubbles in marginal light is far from easy. 

Rang the boss how’s work looking ...pretty thin , want to take a day? ...yip ..so we’re back into it tomorrow ..hire a couple of tanks and lesson learnt will get a bright bouy and some rope attach it the catch sack so VC can see me in the dark.

----------


## kukuwai

THAT @stingray is an outstanding read  

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk

----------


## stingray

Cheers still need to sort an morning / afternoon drag with you  @kukuwai  @veitnamcam ...My good lady is away until sat so a ruby bay beach drag with the wall of death or rabbit island Sat morning ..I’ve got time and wet suits

----------


## burtonator

> My good lady has abandoned me for the rest of the week, so contacted the usual suspect told him I had a full tank of air and no commitments...so away we went this evening, found the vis very average but headed to a mark we haven’t checked since we found it. Down by torch light , missed the rock got compass out went east , south , north bloody west ...found one lone cray in a stupid spot ..grabbed the poor we bugger. 
> 
> Up moved to new turf, sounder promised up and downs , got to the bottom cracks caves and holes wicked ...rolled over the top of a rock feelers ...beauty ..now came the tits up ..keep the light on him an grab him or go in with both hands ..both hands in dim light reckon he saw me coming ...should have spotlighted the bugger and slammed him. Any way he swam sideways into his mate ruining my second option ..so a tits up all round ...swam around great turf so many holes and cracks even a swim through cave ..just no bugs ...into the boat to the delight of VC as chasing my bubbles in marginal light is far from easy. 
> 
> Rang the boss how’s work looking ...pretty thin , want to take a day? ...yip ..so we’re back into it tomorrow ..hire a couple of tanks and lesson learnt will get a bright bouy and some rope attach it the catch sack so VC can see me in the dark.


 @stingray if you ever need to borrow a couple of tanks i have some sitting in the garage  :Thumbsup:

----------


## mikee

> Cheers still need to sort an morning / afternoon drag with you  @kukuwai  @veitnamcam ...My good lady is away until sat so a ruby bay beach drag with the wall of death or rabbit island Sat morning ..I’ve got time and wet suits


If its fine on sat morning I will be at rabbit island with dog and gun :Grin:  as its F&G organized hunt on the eastern side

----------


## stingray

> @stingray if you ever need to borrow a couple of tanks i have some sitting in the garage


Thank you that’s a huge offer @burtonator will ask soon , a lot of diving on the forecast !

----------


## Beaker

> My good lady has abandoned me for the rest of the week, so contacted the usual suspect told him I had a full tank of air and no commitments...so away we went this evening, found the vis very average but headed to a mark we haven’t checked since we found it. Down by torch light , missed the rock got compass out went east , south , north bloody west ...found one lone cray in a stupid spot ..grabbed the poor we bugger. 
> 
> Up moved to new turf, sounder promised up and downs , got to the bottom cracks caves and holes wicked ...rolled over the top of a rock feelers ...beauty ..now came the tits up ..keep the light on him an grab him or go in with both hands ..both hands in dim light reckon he saw me coming ...should have spotlighted the bugger and slammed him. Any way he swam sideways into his mate ruining my second option ..so a tits up all round ...swam around great turf so many holes and cracks even a swim through cave ..just no bugs ...into the boat to the delight of VC as chasing my bubbles in marginal light is far from easy. 
> 
> Rang the boss how’s work looking ...pretty thin , want to take a day? ...yip ..so we’re back into it tomorrow ..hire a couple of tanks and lesson learnt will get a bright bouy and some rope attach it the catch sack so VC can see me in the dark.


Showing your sack to others, normally wouldn't be advisable, but in this case, yes getting it out there, could make the skippers life a bit easier  :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## stingray

What time is are you gathering @mikee .Had to wait until 730 to be let in..we are chasing the tide ...really neat to hear you have a shoot on public land ..enjoy your day with the young lass , memories will be made .

----------


## mikee

> What time is are you gathering @mikee .Had to wait until 730 to be let in..we are chasing the tide ...really neat to hear you have a shoot on public land ..enjoy your day with the young lass , memories will be made .


0800 till 1300 for the shoot. F&G will be manning the road to keep the clueless away. Regardless of success or otherwise will be a great day as I am sure will yours

----------


## stingray

> Showing your sack to others, normally wouldn't be advisable, but in this case, yes getting it out there, could make the skippers life a bit easier


It’s a small boat and I think VC has seen far to much of my arse and sack .....we just avoid eye contact now ...and yip I agree safe is good!

----------


## kukuwai

> Cheers still need to sort an morning / afternoon drag with you  @kukuwai  @veitnamcam ...My good lady is away until sat so a ruby bay beach drag with the wall of death or rabbit island Sat morning ..Ive got time and wet suits


I'd be keen if we can sus something out. The boss is back on thursday ill check if there are any plans 

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk

----------


## stingray

> 0800 till 1300 for the shoot. F&G will be manning the road to keep the clueless away. Regardless of success or otherwise will be a great day as I am sure will yours


That’s so great to hear of a well managed shoot. Go well , and enjoy you dog. I’m sure she will make you proud !

----------


## stingray

> I'd be keen if we can sus something out. The boss is back on thursday ill check if there are any plans 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


Keen as 40 meter net requires some dragging so calm seas and a few hands ..let’s check the weather and make a plan

----------


## Shearer

Cota got my cod.

----------


## rugerman

Taxed  :Wtfsmilie:

----------


## MB

> Cota got my cod.
> Attachment 170434


Didn't know you fished from a ski (or maybe I did and forgot!). What have you got?

----------


## Shearer

> Didn't know you fished from a ski (or maybe I did and forgot!). What have you got?


Ended up with a Fishpro. We bought new as the second hand market was mad.

----------


## MB

> Ended up with a Fishpro. We bought new as the second hand market was mad.


Nice. There's a quite a few Fish Pros in my neck of the woods. Agree about the secondhand market!

----------


## Shearer

> Nice. There's a quite a few Fish Pros in my neck of the woods. Agree about the secondhand market!


Really happy with it so far (although I have only ridden one other before and that was a long time ago). The fishing features have been really well thought out. Done about 8.5 hours on it so far but not much fishing yet.

----------


## stingray

Life is fantastic ...managed to twist old rubber arms VC to boatman for me while dived this afty...we banged a few spots we being plotting plenty of country and all the signs say crays, red and blue moki  conger eels..dingey dark holes and cracks but no joy ...down up move yarn down up move yarn ..was a poor return for our efforts...

Went back to our original mark of a rock the had alot of crays that I couldn't reach back in autumn ..hoping they would be out further in the dark ...down to find the cave and deep cracks damn near empty ...5 of the previous 30 plus remained ...swan round and round ever widing circles hello a wee buck ...great finish to the day ...interestingly bigger crays that were there in autumn ..thanks again VC for letting me swim ..life is bloody good

----------


## veitnamcam

My pleasure.

----------


## rugerman

Geez you geezers live a hard life down that way

----------


## kukuwai

@veitnamcam @stingray  Cheers for this morning, good yarns, great times and a tasty tea tonight 



Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk

----------


## mikee

> @veitnamcam @stingray  Cheers for this morning, good yarns, great times and a tasty tea tonight 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


Sole??

----------


## kukuwai

> Sole??


Yep im pretty sure these two are 

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk

----------


## Shearer

> @veitnamcam @stingray  Cheers for this morning, good yarns, great times and a tasty tea tonight 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


How was the weather up there? Pretty crappy down here.

----------


## kukuwai

> How was the weather up there? Pretty crappy down here.


Pretty average mate. I think we are up to about 5 weekends in a row of rain now !!

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk

----------


## stingray

The big drag...out to the island this morning met up with top blokes  @kukuwai   @veitnamcam his lad and vcs mate Theo.

The beach was deserted in both directions being a damp, cool morning, this was our first try at dragging this area , so excitement was high and yarns a plenty! 

Out with the net and the slow march began, in with the net to find not flounder but a massive sole and his average size mate along with a dozen paddle crabs making an tangle of themselves. With the extra hands the weed removal and crab sort out went smoothly and we had the net back in the tide easily.
Next couple of drags saw more reasonable sole and a monkfish. 
The chill set into the damp and one more go was decided upon, Kukuwai and I were on the haul something reasonable hit the trawl! It broke the surface with angry tail shakes , so we beached the net to find another sole and a decent rig . 

Many hands made light work of the clean up and pack up. Home with a weed free net and into a hot shower! Perfect start to the weekend! 
Thanks to everyone had a great time ..do it again soon when the tides allow.

----------


## veitnamcam

Yea good times :Thumbsup: 

Pretty sure after a google those two large fish were Turbot.

Where's the photos @stingray ?

----------


## Pengy

Turbot..yum.

----------


## stingray



----------


## veitnamcam

This was the smaller of the two....thats a large frypan.

----------


## Mrs Beeman

@BeeMan and I had a relaxing 2 days fishing at Tauranga.  Ended up with 18 snapper, 20 Tarakihi, 1 Trevalli and a huge  Gurnard.  Had a pod of dolphins following the boat and had to maneuver around 8 container ships waiting their turn to unload at the Port. Fantastic weather although somebody complained about the wind slapping the waves against the boat during the night. I fished until about 8.30pm then got up about 6am but the tide was still turning so had a cuppa waiting for the boss to surface.

----------


## NRT

Those gurnard sure look trippy

Sent from my Nokia 7 plus using Tapatalk

----------


## veitnamcam

A wee vid here on cinch knot vs uni knot.
I have always used a cinch knot to a swivel or hook in mono or flouro and never had it fail providing I had enough line to get enough twists.
Bit of vindication for me lol.....so quick and simple to tie.

https://youtu.be/I32GiuQ4hFs

For braid I FG to a trace but in an emergency I will first double line....pass threw swivel then tie a overhand knot with 2 or three wraps then pass the opening over the swivel and pull tight.....dunno what its called but quick easy and just works.

----------


## Shearer

> A wee vid here on cinch knot vs uni knot.
> I have always used a cinch knot to a swivel or hook in mono or flouro and never had it fail providing I had enough line to get enough twists.
> Bit of vindication for me lol.....so quick and simple to tie.
> 
> https://youtu.be/I32GiuQ4hFs
> 
> For braid I FG to a trace but in an emergency I will first double line....pass threw swivel then tie a overhand knot with 2 or three wraps then pass the opening over the swivel and pull tight.....dunno what its called but quick easy and just works.


Sounds like a Palomar?
Do you use a clinch or improved version?
I am the opposite. I had a clinch knot pull on a big kingie landbased many years ago and have never used one since. It could well have been that it was badly tied as it was in fairly heavy mono but it was enough to loose confidence in it. Never had an issue with the uni. Uni also has the advantage of being very versatile. You can cinch it up, leave it loose for lures and join lines with it.
Knots are a bit like shot placement. It comes down to what you have had success with and have confidence in.

----------


## veitnamcam

> Sounds like a Palomar?
> Do you use a clinch or improved version?
> I am the opposite. I had a clinch knot pull on a big kingie landbased many years ago and have never used one since. It could well have been that it was badly tied as it was in fairly heavy mono but it was enough to loose confidence in it. Never had an issue with the uni. Uni also has the advantage of being very versatile. You can cinch it up, leave it loose for lures and join lines with it.
> Knots are a bit like shot placement. It comes down to what you have had success with and have confidence in.


Just a cinch....sometimes the improved but it doesnt pull up as nice.

----------


## veitnamcam

Good times with good people this morning, made a new net yesterday ready to put some holes in it this morning :Thumbsup:  was too dark for photos most of the time but I got a couple as it got light.
Fish staying deeper in the cold estuary water but we did very well in the end.
With  @ROKTOY and Son and  @stingray.







Flounder dog had a ball also....she hasn't been floundering since I sold Tinny Punt.

----------


## ROKTOY

What a great way to start the day.  On the water just after 5pm, we amost bet the rain and home in time for a hot shower and a hot breakfast . Cheers VC and Stingray, the lad had a ball, bar the close encounter with a ray.


Sent from my SM-G390Y using Tapatalk

----------


## stingray

As VC says, each time is different , big tides so expected an early flood , nope ..had to wait until 1/3 of the way through to see any real push, and had to go out wide and deeper than normal to find the fish, if this continues will be wearing my wetsuit top as well as cold winter water trickling down my back takes the fun out of things. 
Poor young Aaron was doing a haul with me when a ray hit the top of the net, didn’t snag which was a great ,but next min Aaron let’s out a bloody curdling yell and heads for dry land, not sure if it was the same ray or one drifting up the edge of the bank but gave the poor young bugger a bit of a shock! Never much fun in murky water in dawns half light. 

Great to have extra hands keen to help clear the weed and fish from the net, and get it back fishing. Great results for a wet cool old morning. Fantastic company as always..I think that what makes it so much fun a feed of fish a bit of an adventure and a heap of laughs and yarns! 

Cheers everyone for a bloody top morning out about!

----------


## rugerman

Great stuff, looks like you have a great spot for it there. 
We used to row the deep end of the net behind a 10 foot tinny when I was 12. That way 1 person is chest deep and the other end of the net is towed behind the boat. Can take a bit to get the boat end sitting right though.
Nice haul for your efforts  :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## A330driver

Summer chinook on the Columbia river.

The boys and I went fishing yesterdaytook HMS SHEEPSHAGGER out for a run,on the whim we may snag one or two..came up a bloody winner 6 chinook in 4 hours.all caught on silver spinners,one on eggs..

----------


## A330driver

> great catch . love cold smoked salmon on buttered snax biscuits.


Yeah mate..lovely stuff….the thing is..
My boys did all the fishing..my basic job was helmsman!!!!!….my boat,petrol,truck,tucker ,piss ……..I taught this stuff to them from day one,…….ive since been advised ,I MIGHT see the “smallest”one if I play my cards right……..STREWTH!!!!!……….nothing better than a day fishing with the whanau …..kapai

----------


## Shearer

The joys of parenthood. :Grin:

----------


## Double tap

Heading to White Island tonight then out wider first thing tomorrow morning

----------


## Danny

> Heading to White Island tonight then out wider first thing tomorrow morning


Updates please!
I turned down todays trip as deck-hand with my mate as backs stuffed. Hes out there and the day looks beautiful. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Nick-D

> Updates please!
> I turned down today’s trip as deck-hand with my mate as back’s stuffed. He’s out there and the day looks beautiful. 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yeah looks mint out there today, had a mint dive lined up but stuck in bed with the flu

----------


## veitnamcam

I expect some epic fishing pictures from all around the country this weekend!.

I took my Son and another lad out for a fish today....very leisurely start so his mum could have a sleep in.
Slack water and high sun made for slow fishing but surprisingly for the area I found a patch of well legal cod.
Nice few hours on the water.

----------


## Strummer

> Heading to White Island tonight then out wider first thing tomorrow morning


Would love to do a trip like this but have a nagging doubt that I'd be feeding the fish for much of the time!

----------


## veitnamcam

Just got messaged "take a week off and come catch bluefin"

Fuck Id love to go do it again...but just not possible this year.

----------


## Double tap

Got to White Island at about 16.00 had a quick look at the helicopter then found some sign in close to club rocks about 10 kingfish later 4 in the bin it was time for dinner 
Wind came up a bit during the night and swung around on us so wasn’t the best sleep
06.30 lures were in after a cooked breaky trolled out behind white about 8 mile the headed west to rangatira knowlls no sign of bluefin tuna 
Picked up 3 albacore for the day trolled back east even wider of white towards cape runaway bit more sign in the east and a lot of boats fishing out of waihau bay seems there a fair few fish caught today 
We are now anchored for the night at waihau bay
We have a small most likely idle air control valve issue either the motor where it is stalling when going into neutral should be able to work around it tho 
Hopefully have better luck on the bluefin tomorrow

----------


## Danny

Awesome report, thanks, I can imagine Im up at the beautiful Waihau Bay myself.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## veitnamcam

Took a workmate out for a fish this morning.....falling tide to launch on ment freezing cold feet and legs.



Very cold offshore breeze sent me round to a very old Terakihi spot I had no hope for as I hadn't caught them there for at least 10y and low and behold we got 6 good ones and a few panni snap that were undersized.
Wind died off and I steamed up the coast to a decent cod spot, up there it was screaming cold offshore wind as it often does but 10-15min of drifting with engine idling in reverse and the od slop over the back we had our four keepers.
Back towards home and it was glassy and warm.... amazing what a difference a few miles can make to conditions.
Oh what a lovely day.[ATTACH]171872[/ATTACH

----------


## Double tap

Lures in the water off cape runaway at 06.30 trolled out to 1500 meter line then headed east a lot of boats hooking up but seems mostly straight out from cape runaway so we spun around and headed that way 
Was rather frustrating listening to all the hookups over the radio we soon found ourselves in an area where fish were being caught and at 09.10 the port side rigger sprung and the tiagra 80 was singing 
With the rest of the gear cleared away we settled in for the fight 
Towards the end the fish was down under the boat when the motor decided to quit on us again just what we didn’t need
Luckily the fish didn’t do anything silly and we had it boatside after 45 min 
So now with a fish on the deck we reset the gear had a beer and pointed the bow towards home
After another hour of dragging lures it was time to pull the gear and steam 65nautical miles back to Whakatane 
Total distance traveled at sea 400km
330l fuel used 
Fish weight 83.4kg
Got home at 16.40 proceeded to clean and pack the catch with help from family got to bed at 22.00 
Now got to clean the boat

----------


## Danny

Well done man!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Double tap

> Well done man!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Cheers bud how did you get on?

----------


## Danny

Only a pig hunt and a snapper fish as backs been stuffed but we have a plan mate!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## rugerman

Thems are some mighty fishes DoubleTap, nice job  :Have A Nice Day: 
That is  some long distance boating.

----------


## RBANGA300wm

That sounds like a mean as trip.. Ill bet who ever went with you was a real gc😉

----------


## Double tap

> That sounds like a mean as trip.. I’ll bet who ever went with you was a real gc


Sure is a GC a top bloke indeed
Thanks for coming mate was a awesome adventure

----------


## Shearer

Anyone remember this photo? I had seen it in a Fishing News many years ago. Caught commercially in the BOP from memory.
https://m.facebook.com/1383273770335...48&__tn__=EH-R

----------


## veitnamcam

> Anyone remember this photo? I had seen it in a Fishing News many years ago. Caught commercially in the BOP from memory.
> https://m.facebook.com/1383273770335...48&__tn__=EH-R


Yep.
Bit of controversy over wether its real/acuurate and even where it was caught.

----------


## stingray

Missed the tide by an hour because of work ,  missed my flounder guru because he was doing family stuff, took the Armins the import and my new “okiwi bay” net for a trail run, first drag resulted in three nice flats...tide was mucking about so did a second up the channel , tide pushed net inside out ...Ahhhh! 

Plan b head up the channel to spot b ..fuck me deeep as flooding like a bugger ...over to shallow side set net dragged..no fish not much weed , dragged again weed no fish ...but thinking this maybe a summer hunting spot with a light ..

Rung around the crew ..tomorrow big tides , big lows  so good channel dragging plus hopefully an early flood.

hopefully a couple of flats for everyone to enjoy! We will see.

----------


## veitnamcam

Out this arvo with stingray and roktoy and Son plus the import and my Son for a drag for some flats.
Current ripping out for a start.
.
First go got one very niced sized fish.



Couple more goes netted a few more and as the tide ebbed and it was possible to drag the very bottom of channel some sand flounder and some xxl flounder were landed with only one short I think.




Many hands make light work with the net.

We gathered a taste of each of cockels also.



And I managed to get away without putting on a wetsuit this time! :Thumbsup:

----------


## Shearer

Nice to see the boys dressed in "drag". :Grin:  I think....

----------


## rugerman

Nice one. Always good to come home with a feed.
Do you eat the cockles on the day you gather them. I have a mate who likes to take home some sea water and let the Tuatuas spit out the sand over about 24hrs. He changes the water at 12 hours.
I've always just eaten on the day and don't mind the odd bit of grit.

----------


## Pengy

"only got one short" LOL

----------


## ROKTOY

> "only got one short" LOL


Yep, you weren't there.... could have been two

Sent from my SM-G390Y using Tapatalk

----------


## stingray

Huge thanks to you all, a great adventure, and a bit of success! Thanks for being the guys you are, made it an epic but freezing afternoon ...let’s do it again because its just a bloody good fun!

----------


## veitnamcam

> Nice one. Always good to come home with a feed.
> Do you eat the cockles on the day you gather them. I have a mate who likes to take home some sea water and let the Tuatuas spit out the sand over about 24hrs. He changes the water at 12 hours.
> I've always just eaten on the day and don't mind the odd bit of grit.


I do the same with tuatuas.. cockels just need a really good wash/scrub on the outside to get any grit off but it sure cant hurt to leave them overnight in some water as well.

----------


## Micky Duck

ehh what???? driftwood fire on beach,bit of old corrigated iron and they pop open and get scoffed quicksmart....
mussels were placed in shallow pan and as soon as they all opened,out came the bread n butter....oh shite its been years since Ive had fresh mussel sammy..... Stewart Island in September....MUST REMEMBER to put in 3 loaves of thick white bread and 2lb of butter.....I can see me putting on weight over the week LOL.

----------


## veitnamcam

> ehh what???? driftwood fire on beach,bit of old corrigated iron and they pop open and get scoffed quicksmart....
> mussels were placed in shallow pan and as soon as they all opened,out came the bread n butter....oh shite its been years since Ive had fresh mussel sammy..... Stewart Island in September....MUST REMEMBER to put in 3 loaves of thick white bread and 2lb of butter.....I can see me putting on weight over the week LOL.


Us peasants up here are not allowed to light fires on beaches or at home so have to settle with putting them in a pan on the hob with a spash of water a knob of butter and a spoonful of garlic paste .

I spos you could chuck some sand in there for authentic texture if you wanted :Thumbsup:

----------


## rugerman

Ripped off mate they all look empty  :Grin: 
Sounds pretty yum

----------


## veitnamcam

> Ripped off mate they all look empty 
> Sounds pretty yum


Yea I'd scoffed em by the time I thought to take a photo :36 1 8:  :Yum:

----------


## Micky Duck

now THAT would be an intersting one to see in a court room...a native KIWI eating kaimoana in a traditional manner on beach...... I remember being told of my late auntie,lovely Maori lady married to Dads brother, wonderful lady sadly missed,she was eating shellfish on beach and ranger came along and told her she couldnt....I can almost picture her looking down nose in cheeky manner and telling him politely to leave her alone.
reminds me of floundering with set nets at Kawhia as a kid...Ada had brought her own nets this day,Dad made comment to her he thought her net was a bit longer then usual or legal "Well Jim,actually both nets are longer than legal,and they are joined together" LOL She was wonderful character and all thier children were talented at catching sea fish,
I rememebr the adults heading out at night in the old clinker built  whaler after snapper...one night they came back with some HUGE fish,would be in the 20lb class, the teenage boys had hands ripped to shreds,the adults would hook fish on handlines and the cousins would haul them in. happy memories of a simpler time,would have been mid to late 70s when we had family holidays at kerikeri.

----------


## kukuwai

> I've always just eaten on the day and don't mind the odd bit of grit.


With regard to cockles...All the sand is on the outside of the shell. Best thing to do is agitate them aggressively with your hands in the sink several times while changing the water.

That way when you steam them the outside of the shell is free of sand so you end up with very little grit. 



Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk

----------


## veitnamcam

Unfortunatly Miky while I consider myself a native Kiwi the government and courts dont recognise my heritage as anything other than something to be taxed.

----------


## Micky Duck

> Unfortunatly Miky while I consider myself a native Kiwi the government and courts dont recognise my heritage as anything other than something to be taxed.


you can be NGATI KIWI bro.....any time you want to join .....
sitting beside me...they can go and take running jump,If I want a feed of shellfish,I shall jolly well have a feed of shellfish.pity they are a bit thin on the ground around here and water quality isnt so flash where there are some in reach.

----------


## madjon_

Paying the taxes

----------


## rugerman

That's some slashing. Any ideas what hit them

----------


## madjon_

> That's some slashing. Any ideas what hit them


Coutta,big buggers

----------


## Shearer

> Paying the taxes


They seem hard to avoid this time of year.

----------


## stingray

Great to see you out fishin @madjon , even better to see a brim in the bin at this time of year..VC reckons there is now a resident population in Tasman bay. That one looks the same type of brim as ours last winter 2020,  but a cm or 2 longer..which I really hope it is. 

Folks got onto a school of the same , north of you ..kept a couple of little delicious brim then moved off to chase carrots. 

Interesting that this is our hardest winter , frost wise that I seen in 10 years but the fishery is producing .

----------


## stingray

> They seem hard to avoid this time of year.


You chuck sparkly things , the southern sail fish will reap , rape , eat , 

Ohhhhhh your a LURE purest ...please continue to feed and return carefully they are local species ...they are protected by the way , locally endangered , please release them carefully.....cheers CLM  ...coutta lives matter,

----------


## Strummer

Epic day today winter fishing off Durville Island. Landed some huge kingies. My thermals from @Sarvo worked a treat in sunny but crisp conditions

----------


## Rushy

> Epic day today winter fishing off Durville Island. Landed some huge kingies. My thermals from @Sarvo worked a treat in sunny but crisp conditions
> Attachment 172738


You should go see a doc.  I reckon you have a touch of yellow fever.

----------


## Shearer

> You chuck sparkly things , the southern sail fish will reap , rape , eat , 
> 
> Ohhhhhh your a LURE purest ...please continue to feed and return carefully they are local species ...*they are protected by the way* , locally endangered , please release them carefully.....cheers CLM  ...coutta lives matter,


That's a bugger because they make great snapper bait. :Grin:

----------


## rugerman

Yeah I caught one on the Kontiki a few years ago and used it as bait. Caught a few snapper with it. I had heard that one of the Barracuda types could have worms in the flesh ?  




> That's a bugger because they make great snapper bait.

----------


## Shearer

> Yeah I caught one on the Kontiki a few years ago and used it as bait. Caught a few snapper with it. I had heard that one of the Barracuda types could have *worms in the flesh* ?


Yeah. I hear they can do around the gut cavity although I have never seen it. Supposed to be good eating. Sold as Snoek in the supermarkets.
https://www.sanford.co.nz/our-seafoo.../barracouta-1/

----------


## MB

The barracouta I've filleted for bait have been riddled with worms the size of thick noodles throughout the flesh. One day, we gutted one as soon as it came aboard, assuming the worms were in the gut and migrated out once the fish was dead. It didn't make any difference. I've seen similar worms in frost fish and sadly, slender tuna.

----------


## veitnamcam

> ling also has the parasites but you dont see them once its cooked.


Only at certain times of year/areas/depths.

Re the southern sail fish I will never forget one night/morning being woken by the factory manager to go set up the machines to fillet the sliver snakes.
At the time on that vessel there was quite a practical joke culture onboard so I figured he was taking  the piss and tried to go back to sleep....a few mins later skipper in my ear on the intercom in my cabin ....no not a joke got 30 tonne of it and the aussie fish and chip market love it.

An hour or two in the factory tuning and the silver serpents are flying threw the machines....fresh clean fillets on white belts under artificial light show up the parasite like you wouldn't believe......most of this bag appear to be more worm than flesh!!!!
This is/was the first time the company has ever filleted them at sea.....cudos to the skipper and company for not dumping to fishmeal and finding a market but I would have to be literally starving to eat that shit.

----------


## stingray

Barometer rising! Daughter ringing! Windty saying pack your gear...
All the signs are saying fishing time ! 
My late father-in-law laws Barometer..a lovely gift from him upon his passing! Going fishing Pete!

----------


## 2post

I can finally post in this thread, booked a charter, leaving at 07.00 from Mana tomorrow with 14 family and friends, it looks like it’s going to be a cracker.
Hopefully I’ll have some pictures worth posting tomorrow night.
James

----------


## Gibo

Good luck @2post
We have the kids comp tomorrow so hoping for some luck for the youngsters too

----------


## veitnamcam

Big tides always my favorite.
Go well everyone  on the full moon.
I'll  be working  but hope to make up for it later in the year.

----------


## stingray



----------


## rugerman

Looks like another hard day in the mines Stingray  :Have A Nice Day: 
Can't do much better than snaps and carrots  :Thumbsup:

----------


## stingray

Sorry story and photos just don’t work...

out at gentleman hours trying avoid slack water and no current, seems winter tides even with the full moon pull, run late but hard through the middle of the ebb, so we looked at heading to the Island but a very slow but deep roll, along side watching the boats ahead of us punching saw me choosing to go with short run down the coast to a carrot patch, with no current and the sun on our backs we kept the burley on board. Keels (my daughter) set to bashing a few cod out on a flat bottom, whilst I enjoyed the pleasure of sorting through the spikey dog population.....so went with a trusted forum member info and tied on shiny stuff , well after feeding 2 dozen beers worth of lures to the local snake population ( I cursed   @Shearer again) and returned to bait.

A hint of current and some pellets chucked over ..bang a very fisity carrot , no wait it’s a BRIM , keels cannot believe it and calls foul play, so down with the burley and out with the pilchards ...shark bloody city! 

After re rigging and dealing with a dozen or so spikes I admit defeat, went to the northern entrance sandy and shallow ...more bloody small cod! Moved again to the old scallop bed round down , gutted fish and had lunch..keels set to slaying a handful of carrots ...bless her! 

She didn’t crow about it much at all. 

Home to catch the tide and clean the boat and fish in the sun and warmth. Every trip is a learning ..( don’t buy $20 lures ). Looked around for flounder dragging spots at the low , honestly not as many as I thought but crew keen for a summer bash!

Interestingly no Ray's or mullet at the wharf ..dropped frames waited and waited no one home ..got fuel at the shop ..good brim being caught in the bay before the last weather pattern ..nice you hear , cod  and sharks full of squat lobster , carrots in the sand all stuffed full of small paddle crabs

----------


## stingray

@2post how did you guys go ?

----------


## Gibo

Was a great day for the kids!

----------


## 2post

> @2post how did you guys go ?


We had a great day. 5 groper, dozen Terakihi, one blue cod.
So much fun I forgot to take photos.

----------


## 2post

When those groper heads are cooked I might post in the dinner thread but that's dinner for us tonight.
We used Rolfe from Wellington Charters. I'll be asking him again

----------


## Shearer

> Sorry story and photos just don’t work...
> 
> out at gentleman hours trying avoid slack water and no current, seems winter tides even with the full moon pull, run late but hard through the middle of the ebb, so we looked at heading to the Island but a very slow but deep roll, along side watching the boats ahead of us punching saw me choosing to go with short run down the coast to a carrot patch, with no current and the sun on our backs we kept the burley on board. Keels (my daughter) set to bashing a few cod out on a flat bottom, whilst I enjoyed the pleasure of sorting through the spikey dog population.....so went with a trusted forum member info and tied on shiny stuff , well after feeding 2 dozen beers worth of lures to the local snake population ( I cursed   @Shearer again) and returned to bait.
> 
> A hint of current and some pellets chucked over ..bang a very fisity carrot , no wait it’s a BRIM , keels cannot believe it and calls foul play, so down with the burley and out with the pilchards ...shark bloody city! 
> 
> After re rigging and dealing with a dozen or so spikes I admit defeat, went to the northern entrance sandy and shallow ...more bloody small cod! Moved again to the old scallop bed round down , gutted fish and had lunch..keels set to slaying a handful of carrots ...bless her! 
> 
> She didn’t crow about it much at all. 
> ...


Ah @stingray. Yee of little faith.
Went for a little explore out Queen Charlotte today to christen a mates new boat (470 Senator). On his insistence we bought some bait before we headed out from Waikawa into the heavy fog. The continual tooting of the Ferries fog horns was a bit disconcerting when you couldn't actually see them (or any of the other numerous boats out there) so we ended up finding some structure we could drift over out of their way to see what was there. First 4 drops and three different species and although not big fish, that spot kept us entertained until the fog finally lifted and we headed further out the Sound. The little boat sucked up the rough stuff pleasing the owner no end. So much so that he seemed to search out the most turbulent water he could find.
The initial plan was to go after a Puka but due conditions we stayed a bit closer in and ended up bobbing around off Cape Jackson. We got a few good fish (one particularly large cod) and had a ball with the large Kahawai hunting the area.


A good day out and a successful first run for the boat.
As a foot note. The packet of bait was not opened :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## stingray

Wicked ...a great day for all .. @Gibo , the smile says it all , may you enjoy many more years of those...keels is 25 and still smiles just like that lifting a fish on board.

She will tie her own hooks on in a emergency...like when the fish are biting...... But likes dad to do it because .....he’s dad.

----------


## stingray

> Ah @stingray. Yee of little faith.
> Went for a little explore out Queen Charlotte today to christen a mates new boat (470 Senator). On his insistence we bought some bait before we headed out from Waikawa into the heavy fog. The continual tooting of the Ferries fog horns was a bit disconcerting when you couldn't actually see them (or any of the other numerous boats out there) so we ended up finding some structure we could drift over out of their way to see what was there. First 4 drops and three different species and although not big fish, that spot kept us entertained until the fog finally lifted and we headed further out the Sound. The little boat sucked up the rough stuff pleasing the owner no end. So much so that he seemed to search out the most turbulent water he could find.
> The initial plan was to go after a Puka but due conditions we stayed a bit closer in and ended up bobbing around off Cape Jackson. We got a few good fish (one particularly large cod) and had a ball with the large Kahawai hunting the area.
> Attachment 173403
> Attachment 173404
> A good day out and a successful first run for the boat.
> As a foot note. The packet of bait was not opened


That’s big water out that way , if you would have opened the bait packet you would still be filleting fish , guess you guys are purists. Saving the fish one lure at a time . All respect and admiration to ya! 

Bugger that driving around in the fog ...done it once, and after the incident at okiwi no thank you...great cod great to see you fishing.

----------


## 2post

@Gibo great to see young kids catching something. My nephew cought the first fish and being a groper was something he won't forget. Last time we went out he caught a good size kingfish, he reminds his dad everytime he comes back from fishing that they aren't as big as the one I cought eh dad.

----------


## Beaker

> @Gibo great to see young kids catching something. My nephew cought the first fish and being a groper was something he won't forget. Last time we went out he caught a good size kingfish, he reminds his dad everytime he comes back from fishing that they aren't as big as the one I cought eh dad.


That is a frustrating, but VERY proud dad moment, when one of the kids out fishes you.  :Have A Nice Day: 
Of every trip out with my kids, one of them (2) has caught something bigger than me.... I'm really happy about that (it's about to end though,... Really!)

The fact that they love fishing and spending time on the water is gold.

Must be about time to put them in their place on the biggest,...... Right after I bait their hooks, tie the knots, find the fish etc.... I might be waiting awhile  :Wink:

----------


## Shearer

> Thats big water out that way , if you would have opened the bait packet you would still be filleting fish , guess you guys are purists. Saving the fish one lure at a time . All respect and admiration to ya! 
> 
> Bugger that driving around in the fog ...done it once, and after the incident at okiwi no thank you...great cod great to see you fishing.


Thanks  @stingray. Yeah. Mainly a shakedown for the new boat. Mate is an experienced skipper so had faith in his judgement.
Don't worry. The bait would have been deployed if the opportunity presented itself. The spot we were heading for was in over 200m and the wind was just too much to set up a drift. As it was, I only lost one lure all day (to the bottom) and we didn't come across a single barracouta??? Also saw shoals of squat lobster off Motuara island. Not sure why there aren't a heap of fish eating the fuck out of them.
Good to see Kells still slaying the fish. If I were her I'm not sure if I would trust your knots though :Grin:

----------


## Strummer

Might have seen you out there on Queen Charlotte  @Shearer! (Or rather: not seen you) Yes the ferry foghorn was put to good use. I took out the little boat and drifted around grabbing a few carrots for lunch. One or two larger cod to be had among the tiddlers too. Good fun on light softbaiting gear

----------


## stingray

Drag net handles ...bloody fantastic thank you @ROKTOY ..let’s get them wet

----------


## kukuwai

Yep nailed it  good stuff @ROKTOY 
 @stingray told me @veitnamcam was a bit protective of his gear 

My son and I had a cheeky drag at rabbit, sat arvo on the way home from richmond before all the latest rain. 

Was keen to test out the new net.

It was pretty murky in close but gave it a go anyway.

Drag number 1 = a lot of weed & no fish.

Drag number 2 = a ridiculous amount of weed and one red cod (thrown back in discust)

Should have known better after all the recent storms but had to try anyway. Net goes good 

I wouldn't recomend heading out there for a bit now. Probably be worse after last lot of rain.

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk

----------


## stingray

@kukuwai , glad you made the effort , I know the feeling getting the net wet ! I’m still hellishly keen for another go ...will check tides and we can gather again.

Spring isn’t far away, Im sure it will bring flats in close,

----------


## stingray

Plans are made, a gathering of fishing folk and an import, could be epic ...or bit like a STD crabby , with a dash of itchy! Saturday here we come! Fizzing already!

----------


## Pengy

Guessing that last nights storm deluge may  F things up

----------


## stingray

Yes perhaps, we are traveling a bit wider than normal. But there is a shit ton of fresh water about, still dont try dont get! 

That and the yarns and experince of somewhere different make it a worthwhile adventure

Want to come along got a spare seat

----------


## kukuwai

@stingray 

I was told today that recent rain events have overwhelmed the waste treatment ponds at the motueka river mouth and they are currently discharging into the sea.

I'm picking that means cockles are off the menu !!

Still looking forward to a get together tho. See you tomorrow  

I will definitely have the oldest boy with me, maybe both 



Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk

----------


## stingray

Thanks @kukuwai. Will let the attendees know, yip looking forward to a catch up and a explore

----------


## veitnamcam

> @stingray 
> 
> I was told today that recent rain events have overwhelmed the waste treatment ponds at the motueka river mouth and they are currently discharging into the sea.
> 
> I'm picking that means cockles are off the menu !!
> 
> Still looking forward to a get together tho. See you tomorrow  
> 
> I will definitely have the oldest boy with me, maybe both 
> ...


They did that at the last rain event and the shelfish notice was only for infront of mot/riwaka.

----------


## kukuwai

> They did that at the last rain event and the shelfish notice was only for infront of mot/riwaka.


Yep im not sure of the specifics Cam.

I dropped my boat off for a service today and the mechanic told me the above info so i just assumed that shellfish were most likely a no go given that all the mot river water heads straight up thru the astrolabe.

I have not seen a notice or any official info  

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk

----------


## stingray

I’m ready,

----------


## Rushy

Damn you have changed (gone to the dogs) since I last saw you Stingray.

----------


## kukuwai

Thanks heaps you guys for a fantastic afternoon  

As predicted good yarns, plenty of laughs and even caught a feed at the end of it all !!

Just say the word I'm already looking forward to the next one. 

Sorry no photos of the fish but i did snap these two right at the end.




 @stingray I hope that last drag was a fruitful one. "Just one more, im keen !!" @veitnamcam that gear is a perfect fit for olly so a massive thank you for that !!!

PS : I lost count how many times he said on the way home "that was awesome dad !!"

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk

----------


## veitnamcam

> Thanks heaps you guys for a fantastic afternoon  
> 
> As predicted good yarns, plenty of laughs and even caught a feed at the end of it all !!
> 
> Just say the word I'm already looking forward to the next one. 
> 
> Sorry no photos of the fish but i did snap these two right at the end.
> 
> 
> ...


Thank @Sarvo for that....he said pass it on to a good keen lad and Olly is certainly that

Sent from my S60 using Tapatalk

----------


## veitnamcam

Good times with good folks.
Cheers everyone.
The crew.








Good times. @ROKTOY or @stingray can post up the yarn apparently I have a boat to prep for the morning :Thumbsup:

----------


## stingray

Who would be a fisherman, plan a trip , weather , does what it likes. So we gathered a top team of experienced drag netters. 

An Olympic team of experience, and youth! @Vietnamcam @kukuwai, @ROKTOY  myself, flounder dog , rouge dog and an USSR import, we had our bases covered! 
Plus we added three young blokes ..keen as hell. It was the perfect team. 

So we gathered at the beach, yarned until @kukuwai pulled us into line and recommended to us we suited up! Then we set sail for the water,  net , buckets , ice and dogs! 

We were up stoppable 

So out we went net set dragging commenced ...the team on the beach waited and watch , hauled her in ...nada , nothing ,zip , zero ...out again same result ...

Panic set in so we dug deep , and harvested some cockles, whilst the youth dug VC and KW did a sneaky drag! As they hauled towards the shore the net erupted with a large ray being fouled, VC wandered out quietly and calmly shook the beast loose! Then as we gathered the net in , two nice flounder! 

Well that set a fire under our arses, net cleared and out it went again, slowly slowly , VC helping getting it out of the shallows and getting the crucial belly in the net , Olly and myself dragging ,nothing nothing boom , Olly yells see that ! Its a rig , lets get it in , so we hauled it up the beach! 
Dad me VC roktoy all smiling ..

Pumped a great rig, and another flounder , Kukuwai and his lad had to leave us and the flood was filling the sand flats so one last drag snagged us two more sweet fish , binned the net , wandered home , the team being good buggers , stretched the net out, shook out the weed and sticks , packed it away and my great lady drove us home as we enjoyed as beer! 

Great day ,sun on our backs , yarns fishing , a feed and wonderful company! 

Thank you everyone

----------


## stingray

Many hands helps getting the net clear of the weed and sticks, 


Hauling the net , A lot of excited fisherman, whilst dogs just enjoy being dogs.

----------


## ROKTOY

When's the next one..??
The afternoon was a bit cool, and breezy, but a net, some fishes and some good company were a good distraction.
It was good to get out with a couple of new faces, Kukuwai's lad was as keen as, which was cool to see, he seemed impressed by VCs wrangling job on the stingray (fishy one not the fisherman) and also by how quickly the small rig was dispatched and processed. He dragged nets, mucked in on gutting duties too. 
The other young uns and the import dug a decent haul of cockles whilst Stingray was out deep washing his armpits and dragging the net. 

Tea tonight was tasty. Cheers lads. Aaron steamed us a heap of cockles and that with some fresh bread and pasta did the job nicely. even my darling wife snuck some off the plate too.
Aaron is dropping Rig off to his Nana tomorrow morning. Pretty sure he is trying to score Brownie Points, as she only seems to like Rig, turned down the flounder he offered her. ( No accounting for taste I guess)

----------


## veitnamcam

> Many hands helps getting the net clear of the weed and sticks, 
> Attachment 174533
> 
> Hauling the net , A lot of excited fisherman, whilst dogs just enjoy being dogs.
> 
> Attachment 174534


She certainly didn't  point any flounder today  :Grin:

----------


## ROKTOY

> Attachment 174534


That photo makes it look like a lot of hard work

----------


## veitnamcam

:Grin:  :Grin:  :Grin:  :Grin:

----------


## stingray

Well that was an adventure,  @veitnamcam bullied me into getting up in the dark and taking his boat out for a run this morning as he had made a few alterations to it and his motor needed a run. So we set out , then to my horror VC wanted to set hook line, so out that went and we set to fishing. 

Myself being sick of spikes went with a Baku knock off, VC went with bait, well we sat and watched the goats and watched the weather clag in, with plenty of current not a single bite a move was called for so I put my rod in the holder and hauled the anchor, and away we went, down with the anchor and return to my rod to find my bit runner left on and my shiny thing plus a spool full of braid had being lost to the fishing gods! 

Not how I had planned this epic day of fishing! So we sat in the rain soaking baits with still not a nibble no carrots no sharks nothing, so VC relented and it was agreed we would go bash some cod! 

even they refused to bite, so with the light rain now approaching medium to heavy rain it was decided to check the hook line, up she came very first hook a beautiful carrot , second hook carpet shark , third a spikey dog, then nothing baits untouched , it would have seemed the fish have abandoned the place. So with medium wet rain turning into cold shitty rain we did the same and ran for home, but the fishing gods werent done taking the piss, as we got closer to home the we started hearing strange tic tac blink noises as the cold shitty rain turned into hard hurty rain . 

Come fishing he said, it will be fun he said...and as I wandered in the door the final blow to my self esteem was dealt, my darling meets me at the door takes onE look at me and remarks  well whos a f##king idiot!  

Cheers VC always and adventure, glad boat ran well and alterations certainly have improved things

----------


## ROKTOY

@stingray, you have a farking awesome lady. Love her..

----------


## veitnamcam

Too wet for photos.
We moved spots and I was dropping the burly and baiting up and Joe was haveing a wee chuckel to himself. ...whats up I asked "I dont want to tell ya " he said as he showed me his empty spool.....oh how I laughed  :Grin: ....luckily I had a spare that also didnt catch fish  :Grin: 

Oh well next time.

----------


## Pengy

> Well that was an adventure,  @veitnamcam bullied me into getting up in the dark and taking his boat out for a run this morning as he had made a few alterations to it and his motor needed a run. So we set out , then to my horror VC wanted to set hook line, so out that went and we set to fishing. 
> 
> Myself being sick of spikes went with a Baku knock off, VC went with bait, well we sat and watched the goats and watched the weather clag in, with plenty of current not a single bite a move was called for so I put my rod in the holder and hauled the anchor, and away we went, down with the anchor and return to my rod to find my bit runner left on and my shiny thing plus a spool full of braid had being lost to the fishing gods! 
> 
> Not how I had planned this epic day of fishing! So we sat in the rain soaking baits with still not a nibble no carrots no sharks nothing, so VC relented and it was agreed we would go bash some cod! 
> 
> even they refused to bite, so with the light rain now approaching medium to heavy rain it was decided to check the hook line, up she came very first hook a beautiful carrot , second hook carpet shark , third a spikey dog, then nothing baits untouched , it would have seemed the fish have abandoned the place. So with medium wet rain turning into cold shitty rain we did the same and ran for home, but the fishing gods weren’t done taking the piss, as we got closer to home the we started hearing strange tic tac blink noises as the cold shitty rain turned into hard hurty rain . 
> 
> Come fishing he said, it will be fun he said...and as I wandered in the door the final blow to my self esteem was dealt, my darling meets me at the door takes onE look at me and remarks “ well who’s a f##king idiot! “ 
> ...


Meantime, I was sitting in front of a roaring fire eating bacon and eggs, washed down with a breakfast beer  :Psmiley:

----------


## Rushy

> Meantime, I was sitting in front of a roaring fire eating bacon and eggs, washed down with a breakfast beer


Fuck life can be hard sometimes.

----------


## Pengy

> Fuck life can be hard sometimes.


Nightshifts! What can I say
The buggers drove past me at my gate just as I got home.  I recall thinking something along the lines of " silly sods"

----------


## rugerman

That's how heroes are made mate  :Have A Nice Day: 





> Meantime, I was sitting in front of a roaring fire eating bacon and eggs, washed down with a breakfast beer

----------


## kukuwai

Looking across at nelson from ruby bay 

Just like the last lockdown beautiful blue flat calm seas and no boats out !!

I'm wondering if exercising locally would include drag netting 

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk

----------


## veitnamcam

> Looking across at nelson from ruby bay 
> 
> Just like the last lockdown beautiful blue flat calm seas and no boats out !!
> 
> I'm wondering if exercising locally would include drag netting 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


Im sure it would

----------


## stingray

> Looking across at nelson from ruby bay 
> 
> Just like the last lockdown beautiful blue flat calm seas and no boats out !!
> 
> I'm wondering if exercising locally would include drag netting 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


Low tide now , 
I thought exactly the same thing, but struck a snag …my bubble partner doesn’t have the rubber arms that I do, even though I offered to take the deep end! 

She just looked at me as she sometimes does ,patted the dog, and muttered that I’m once again,  “some kind of idiot!”

----------


## Sarvo

Not seen one recreational Boat go past for all LD
Amazing how disciplined us Kiwi are ah 
Shame the Mussel farming industry that supplies the origin that caused us not to go fishing "still operating"

----------


## stingray



----------


## stingray

Checking out a home ground ...you would think it's the first place to look ...but no 7 years later I take depth gauge for a walk

Depth gauge doing his job

Flounder dog taught him some skills

The locals say this channel is worth a hunt

Fishing God points out the good spot 

We will see ..

----------


## Beaker

So last Mondays fishing was a nice day driving around on the water.
Had a heap of dolphins around us for a bit. Really great to see.

Actually catching fish, not so great. Managed a feed of snapper and a trev. Nothing huge or to small.

This week, this is all I can do.... Getting ready for a hapuka /blue nose mission.... And some other experimental rigs....

----------


## stingray

That is a serious effort of thought and use of gear!  Wow I am very impressed ..slay em

----------


## Maca49

Bought a lot of white baiting gear, have found a productive site and spent a few hours today making white boards. My grandson and I will be chasing them tomorrow!! Had a good feed today from a heap my son got given, looking forward!

----------


## veitnamcam

> So last Mondays fishing was a nice day driving around on the water.
> Had a heap of dolphins around us for a bit. Really great to see.
> 
> Actually catching fish, not so great. Managed a feed of snapper and a trev. Nothing huge or to small.
> 
> This week, this is all I can do.... Getting ready for a hapuka /blue nose mission.... And some other experimental rigs....
> 
> Attachment 176009
> 
> Attachment 176010


Oh you got it bad....not sure there is any help for you now. :Thumbsup:

----------


## Beaker

> Oh you got it bad....not sure there is any help for you now.


 :Thumbsup: 
Got bitten at about age 5....

Must admit, that I've been stock piling for a while. A few hooks here, a few plastic squid there, a few more hooks, etc.. Always saying that I can make these things, but never had the time to do it, well, lockdowns provide a bit of a excuse to do it.

Made a couple of deep rigs last year, for a 5 day mission. Worked perfect. So making alot more this time. Quite a few are give aways to.

----------


## Maca49

> Bought a lot of white baiting gear, have found a productive site and spent a few hours today making white boards. My grandson and I will be chasing them tomorrow!! Had a good feed today from a heap my son got given, looking forward!


First day, rebuilt the white boards to remotely adjust the weight and float. Went out with my grandson and got a feed, there wasn’t a lot coming thru
Spent this morning modifying, so I’ve got total control, went out for about 1-1/2 hours this avo, boards worked great. Got another good feed and some private access to the river. This is retirement, so much time to perfect things!!

----------


## stingray

Not a lot but enough to hook in a young one! Well done  @Maca49.  Mean set up

We flounder tomorrow, fingers crossed . Cant wait to get wet again!

----------


## Maca49

> Not a lot but enough to hook in a young one! Well done  @Maca49.  Mean set up
> 
> We flounder tomorrow, fingers crossed . Can’t wait to get wet again!


That was my first try, but the square down pipe would not locate in one position. I modified it so it now sits wide face top. Also made the weights removable for ease of transport.

----------


## stingray

> That was my first try, but the square down pipe would not locate in one position. I modified it so it now sits wide face top. Also made the weights removable for ease of transport.


I have Pete’s gear from the coast. He ran round down pipe. sadly never had the privilege to share a day on the river with him and learn from Pete. So I learn all over again. 

right now, passion is flat fishing ..it brings me together with fantastic folks.

----------


## stingray

Finally out for a drag, took 40 meter out to the coast, got there to find a bit of a slop running which was disappointing after a week of flat arse weather, set out all the same with waves rolling just a bit high and water trickling down my back, set to dragging trying to fish outside of the surge zone.

We got a hit , beauty! Oh no the hit got pissed, ray so headed to shore, booom trouble likes company ray #2 let’s us know hes pissed.shit ray #3 makes an appearance …not the way I had envisioned this going at all. 

Ray #3 breaks free, #1&2 we try to shake loose but the surge and angry fish make this hazardous. Up the beach we haul em.VC and the import sort their one in quick time , @ROKTOY and me struggle with our one which has created a real tangle. 

In the end I hand roktoy my knife, I couldn’t bring myself to do it.

Roktoy cuts a hole in my net and the ray is free. 

It immediately swims with surge straight onshore …bugger me now it’s beached , so with a bit of buggering about the ray is turned around and with the next couple of surges it’s away. 

Not a great start, so 40 meter is packed away and we trudge back to the estuary. 40 meter away in my truck. Roktoy goes to his truck breaks out his brand new net. Out into the channel drag drag a net chocka with weed , sticks , a fizzy bottle and blow me down a keeper and a short. 

The team bored of dragging kicked us out into the tide again and scratched out a feed of cockles. Another net full of rubbish and a flounder saw us chuck it in. 

Great day , amazing company , fresh air and sun on our backs. What more could you ask for. Huge thanks to the team great therapy for us all

----------


## ROKTOY

Just what the doctor ordered.
A few keen blokes, a couple of good lads,  a dog and a net or two.
We were off to a strong start with a good (bad) number of rays in the first haul out on the beach. Poor old Stingray committed hard to the cause, out deep bobbing with the incoming waves.
Tis a sad day when you have to knife a good man's net to free the demons.
A good afternoon on the sand. We did our community service and cleared the weed from the channels so the other punters coming down could gave a bash at some fish.
VC found that a can down the front of your wetsuit isn't ideal while wading in deep water. Bugger.
End result was a few fish for the pot and a nice load of cockles to share at the end of the day. 
Looks like we are doing it again tomorrow.
Cant wait.
Photos of the ray didn't come out unfortunately, but he was a decent sized specimen.

Sent from my SM-G390Y using Tapatalk

----------


## Maca49

Went out whitebaiting with my son in law this avo, split my gear with him, I have two sets. He’s never been whitebaiting, so set my white board up and then showed him how to set up his 40 metres down stream. I sat watching zilch go over my board and he’s going gang busters. He packed it in at 5 pm and tok the kids and my gear with him. Hi tide was 5:22 approx and shit there were some great shoals coming through, I had a problem with the pressure of the ball of bait pushing individual fish through the net! Modifications coming up! I left with a good feed, muffins and a banana cake. Also got another private site with access to the river, I’ll have a look tomorrow!

----------


## veitnamcam

> Went out whitebaiting with my son in law this avo, split my gear with him, I have two sets. He’s never been whitebaiting, so set my white board up and then showed him how to set up his 40 metres down stream. I sat watching zilch go over my board and he’s going gang busters. He packed it in at 5 pm and tok the kids and my gear with him. Hi tide was 5:22 approx and shit there were some great shoals coming through, I had a problem with the pressure of the ball of bait pushing individual fish through the net! Modifications coming up! I left with a good feed, muffins and a banana cake. Also got another private site with access to the river, I’ll have a look tomorrow!Attachment 177629


Excellent!

----------


## veitnamcam

Cockels for second breakfast today.

----------


## veitnamcam

A few pictures of this arvos effort with @stingray and @ROKTOY



I can do.....but I really excell in a supervisory role  :Wink: 








Good times with good guys.
A few rays mostly removed without incident or net damage, good few feeds of flats to share around.

Cheers guys always awesome.

----------


## ROKTOY

A good way to spend Dads day. Thanks guys.
Back home enjoying yesterdays spoils while todays is in the oven.
Another successful day out on the sand. 
No nets were harmed in the enjoyment of this escapade. (This time)


Sent from my SM-G390Y using Tapatalk

----------


## stingray

What to add to about a fantastic afternoon with some terrible people , bullying, heckling ,bullshit and laughter, that was just the kids having a go, let alone the other two VC and Roktoy ! 

Finally hunting the home turf ,set sail out into the flats, another day with the sun on our backs which saw the young folk wet suited up were straight into the tide, just need to attach them to a net now and then.

Out we set into the promised channel….perfect warm deep water very little weed ..set to dragging …SNAG…bugger me ..Roktoy waded out cleared the snag , we got back to dragging, hauled the net before the next visible snags, wow some flats ,chucked a few shorts back and kept a couple keeper.

Changed channels but found to many horse mussels in the area so got out and moved up stream , back in dragged a few more sorts and Keith see’s some movement in the mud an inch long flounder amongst the weed, show the kids and a photo and back it went. 

Low tide we returned to the original channel but further up, checked for snags ..all clear . Beauty, set to dragging boom ..ray..into shore ,shook out the ray, hello a couple of flats, same again and again not sure but I’m thinking it was the same bloody ray, but each time we gathered a feed of keepers chucked back some shorts. 

The flood was slow and spreading out over the estuary rather than pushing up the channel. Time was called and we cleaned our fish washed them carefully ( untill some idiot dropped one in the mud) …bloody stingray the hamfisted ..then we washed them again. 

Wandered home yarned , shared a beer ,showered the kids , said our goodbyes . Headed for the shower. What another great adventure !

----------


## 2Quack

Woo might actually get new rig wet .... weather looks good for the firth so Kaiaua beckons ... anyone else heading out??

----------


## veitnamcam

> Woo might actually get new rig wet .... weather looks good for the firth so Kaiaua beckons ... anyone else heading out??


Will poke my  nose out tomorrow. ....forecast pretty poor so might just be a boat ride but gotta give the boat a run before the next lockdown.

----------


## veitnamcam

Out of Delaware on the incoming tide this morning so gentlemans hours.....had a little troll for a kahawai while Making our way out but no takers.
Dropped a longline in @madjon_ s spot then headed out round peppin instead of my usual area due to the forecast.
Started out with a his and a roar with some just under blues and some kahawai then it just went dead.
I went cod fishing it was that bad and even they weren't on the chew but I fluked some keepers.
Hadnt caught a shark yet so headed out deep for a look....bit of a drift fish...3spikys and one spotty it was time to pick up the longline and come in on the high.
3 nice big gurnard one rig and one spiky rounded out the day.
Fishing wasn't that great but got a couple of feeds and just good to get out on the water again for a couple of hours.

----------


## veitnamcam

Didn't measure or weigh it but not a bad carrot.

----------


## mikee

> Out of Delaware on the incoming tide this morning so gentlemans hours.....had a little troll for a kahawai while Making our way out but no takers.
> Dropped a longline in @madjon_ s spot then headed out round peppin instead of my usual area due to the forecast.
> Started out with a his and a roar with some just under blues and some kahawai then it just went dead.
> I went cod fishing it was that bad and even they weren't on the chew but I fluked some keepers.
> Hadnt caught a shark yet so headed out deep for a look....bit of a drift fish...3spikys and one spotty it was time to pick up the longline and come in on the high.
> 3 nice big gurnard one rig and one spiky rounded out the day.
> Fishing wasn't that great but got a couple of feeds and just good to get out on the water again for a couple of hours.
> 
> Attachment 178410
> ...


seen ya go past  :Grin:  You had a nice day for it

----------


## veitnamcam

> seen ya go past  You had a nice day for it


Yeah I tooted...was better than forcast so good.

Sent from my S60 using Tapatalk

----------


## stingray

> seen ya go past  You had a nice day for it


So did we, first drag produced a beast! So we hunted deeper towards the Boulder bank . More horse mussels tearing up the net, so after a frustrating couple of drags with the old chap from next door being buried in his gum boots . 

We bailed headed up the channel with windows in the drag ….lwhat wasn’t a hole was weed, my pride severely dented I was ready to pack it in, the import and my lad called for one more drag…up the channel all going well then it got heavy but not angry ..pulled to shore and there lay old stinker the ray.. im now convinced this ray loves us catching and realeasing s/him ..

So after once again flopping old stinker out of the net and shaking out more weed than grows in a freshly laid lawn we stumbled across another delicious flounder. 

The crew called for another go, well the net lacked physical catching ability, and the old chap from next door was down to a smile and a slow plod. 
I pulled the pin, we packed up , a warm spring sun on our back..and wandered back to the truck. 

Brought some replacement mesh a long with some cordage, putting the net away ..hockey semis and hopefully finals…next couple of weekends ..then bugger it I might go swimming ….a lot . 

Lessons learnt , days are stretching out, a new game plan is underway!

----------


## Maca49

Picked up a deep water set net today. Has wind damage, blew off a shed roof! but cost me nothing, so another project for this week!

----------


## 2Quack

Wind was up more than forecast but no swell so all good .... nice steady fishing with a couple of JDs on the bottom liveys, saw a couple of horse sized kingis cruising but werent interested in maccys ( My kingdom for a Kahawai......) pulled pin when ran out of mullet ... only took 4, was home and filleting in the daylight made easier by dropping off a couple of snapper on way home, rum poured boat clean ready for JD fillets for dinner

----------


## stingray

Show us your JD rig please, we are looking to go out wide and hunt them..

----------


## veitnamcam

> Show us your JD rig please, we are looking to go out wide and hunt them..


I wanna see the new boat!!!**

----------


## Chur Bay

> Wind was up more than forecast but no swell so all good .... nice steady fishing with a couple of JDs on the bottom liveys, saw a couple of horse sized kingis cruising but weren’t interested in maccys ( My kingdom for a Kahawai......) pulled pin when ran out of mullet ... only took 4, was home and filleting in the daylight made easier by dropping off a couple of snapper on way home, rum poured boat clean ready for JD fillets for dinner Attachment 178434


Nice. Was that in the Firth?

----------


## 2Quack

Yep in the Firth .... Rig is nothing special ....Surtees 575 workmate with a few extras and the JD rig is Sinker at the bottom up to a 3 way swivel and I use a good size circle hook on about a 1.5m trace out from the 3 way swivel. Use enough gun rod wise as big snaps and kingis eat em too.

----------


## stingray

Guess which fantasy I’m going to try now @Shearer…piss off out of it.

----------


## Shearer

> Guess which fantasy I’m going to try now @Shearer…piss off out of it. 
> Attachment 178624


 :Grin:

----------


## Pengy

> Guess which fantasy I’m going to try now @Shearer…piss off out of it. 
> Attachment 178624


Only work on North island mate

----------


## rugerman

Planning on hooking a flattie per chance  :Have A Nice Day: 




> Guess which fantasy I’m going to try now @Shearer…piss off out of it. 
> Attachment 178624

----------


## veitnamcam

> Planning on hooking a flattie per chance


Yea that.....I had a few goes....but I didn't have the selection of little softys you do there.
I got hits but not hookups.

----------


## stingray

> Yea that.....I had a few goes....but I didn't have the selection of little softys you do there.
> I got hits but not hookups.


Then we have to take your intel with my ……”purchases” ..go and find out the truth.

----------


## stingray

So plan is …fish the last hour of out going …perhaps first hour of in coming ..then drag the buggers 


Then I had a thought , summer day clear water ..sight fishing just like trout, a shallow flat we have dropping to a deep pool crab central …drop a bait into the holding water and tease one out!..fun times ahead

----------


## Shearer

Though you would be using bait for the flatties?
I have used peas and corn before and caught a couple on the corn. Caught a Stargazer too. I once made up a flattie longline with 80lb mainline and crimped off light traces baited with corn. I didn't have any joy with it but then I only set it once.

----------


## Maca49

Google, Lady Lola boat NZ, Whanganella Heads Marlin fishing.

----------


## stingray

Something different today! Out of Delaware, dragging for oysters ..

The skipper had the intel and windyTY promised an amazing day, well windy was a couple of hours late and the nasty off shore chop and wind was cold as it had being all winter. Had a tow out the front off Pepin resulted in 3 horse mussels. 

So with the off shore wind pushing the chop up to a meter we bailed and headed close to shore looking for shelter, we snuck around to find a sheltered bay and set to cod bashing. Well a couple of drops and unbelievably we had our limit..big fat blues

About then the wind eased dramatically so we ventured out a bit wider and set a burley soaking in reasonably steady current. VC being a bloody good barstard broke open the tucker box and gave me my first taste of whitebait in a couple of years. Delicious! 

Carrots arrived and we had a nice run of luck, had a pod of dolphins scream past us heading for destinations unknownthey went up the coast about another mile the turned and headed straight out to seaman the were going flat out . 

My Spikiey avoidance device then got taxed, and VC wrangled a good half dozen southern sailfish we chucked it in and went back to oyster dragging, with the a calm sea and not much else to do we dragged horse mussels , shells , sea cucumbers and blow me down a feed of oysters. 

Energy levels ran low as the bloody clip on the buoy wouldnt hold the dredge on the surface and we had to haul the barstard thing up each time.  

So enjoyed a bit of sun on our backs as we steamed for home. Arrived at the ramp to find old mate import had being out in his kayak and enjoyed some success as well with a feed of carrots in his bag. 

Perfect ending to a great day of recon and trying something different, sounder showed up a couple of solid bait schools and marked what we hope / think maybe kingis or good snaps . 

Thanks VC another day of excellence!

----------


## veitnamcam

Whats that you are using there Joe  :Grin: 



Mmmm oysters.



Cheers Joe always good to have good crew.

----------


## ROKTOY

Oh dear Joe, what will Shearer have to say about this?

Sent from my SM-G390Y using Tapatalk

----------


## Shearer

Double like that first photo. :Grin:

----------


## stingray

Spikey dog avoidence only the fact that that poor wee carrot impaled itself on a hook was just terrible bad luck

----------


## stingray

Hockey season , just out of the way! Phone rings …grab a tank weathers good Saturday! Jesus not a moment to myself to get all those chores done ! 

Oh woe is me! Tie on new leaders , and pre tie a heap of rigs …spikey slaying here we go! 

Some smart arse posted on “Tasman bay fishing forum” ( face plant) a bin of snaps caught this morning apparently. 
VC calling it fisherman baiting. We will see!

----------


## screamO

I've just seen some photos of good snaps in golden bay and just got off the phone from someone saying north of Okiwi is going good.....yea I don't think it would be worth the effort, just stay home and do some gardening.

----------


## Sarvo

> Spikey dog avoidence only the fact that that poor wee carrot impaled itself on a hook was just terrible bad luck


Spikey Dogs :-(((((((((
Shocking !!!
Everywhere inner Pelorus 

But neighbor caught 2 good-sized Gurnard last evening - a 1st for them since Autumn

----------


## stingray

Know your pain and @Sarvo, interestingly we have an abundance of small - medium paddle crabs in the Tasman bay  , along with squat lobster down towards Durville .

As well as this reports of massive bait shoals being herded up by a hundred plus dolphins ..seems we are enjoying a very fishy / nutrient rich current ..

I know this could change in a heart beat ..but hopes are high for a snapper bash tomorrow.

----------


## Shearer

> Know your pain and @Sarvo, interestingly we have an abundance of small - medium paddle crabs in the Tasman bay  , along with squat lobster down towards Durville .
> 
> As well as this reports of massive bait shoals being herded up by a hundred plus dolphins ..seems we are enjoying a very fishy / nutrient rich current ..
> 
> I know this could change in a heart beat ..but hopes are high for a snapper bash tomorrow.


Don't forget your lure bag @stingray :Grin:

----------


## veitnamcam

> Don't forget your lure bag @stingray


I could even be tempted If the Sharks are ravenous.

----------


## stingray

> Don't forget your lure bag @stingray


Sigh ..na fuck it…I’m going diving. Fuck fishing , fuck the spikes , fuck the expensive flashy shit ..wet suit , spear gun, see ya at low tide! Death dealer on board!

----------


## stingray

Hmmm…lies being told? Or wrong place wrong time? Or cunning barstards using us to thin out the spikes? 

Well tough day of fishing, weather was simply wonderful which was a real bonus…met a crew at the ramp going to fish shallow whilst we were setting sail for deeper water.

Hmmm dropped of the insurance policy x2 , set the burley ,set the expensive flashy shit , untangled the rig of doom . Heaps of current and with wind and tide both running true to each other we were sitting perfectly for straying and just about everything. 

VC open the account with a solid spike , followed by another ( curse you @Sarvo we’ve had a great season of very few but you mentioned them and they arrived on mass) . 

By then I had untangled my rig ,caught a spike that straight away tangled with my shinny thing turning my wonderful coloured braid into horrific nightmare. So being a calm relaxed sort of bloke ,I muttered my way through a untangle ..VC changed things up from bait to shinny and slowed down the bite ..thankfully 

Then my shinny set to howling , set the hook only to find another spikey on my jig …” well bugger me “ I said calmly …VC complimented my fishing abilities that catching spikes on a lure is going next level. So showing that I’m pretty bloody good at this fishing lark I next managed a spikey my ledger rig and the burley pot from the other side of the boat…well that was the straw that broke the camels back. 

All lines in off to check the insurance policies ..an empty hook was a blessing as we boated our quota of shit fish. One token carrot amongst the mayhem ..over to our shallow carrot patch …error more spikes ..sigh then the whole lot shut down ( thankfully) .

Geared up over and the side. 1.5 meters of vis not great but workable. Down on the hole …crays were well back with a couple of sizeable ones waaay back. Into the boat empty handed moved up to some turf we mark in the summer ..down straight onto a rock …wow three sitting out , slammed the biggest ,a nice taker buck , looked into the cave few better ones again out of reach ..did a swim round bagged a sucker the had no escape route.  

Got a third taker very pleased with myself saw a number of shorts and lovely promising turf . In the boat Suns taken its toll on VC and myself ..head in…hello there old mate import in his kayak ..pull up to yarn he’s bags a double header of carrots 

…” oh thats 5 now “ he tells us in a hour of fishing ..do you guys need some fishing tips ? He asks ..that was it …home time ..retrieved the boat and home. 

Chasing early season snaps is always hard work. Cheers VC for not cutting my brand new braid and being a great skipper and putting me on the crays. 

A tough day but a good day ..thank you!

----------


## madjon_

Character building, those wee bugger's :XD:

----------


## veitnamcam

[ATTACH]180299[/ATTACH


We are so good we managed to catch two spiky dogs on one hook...I shit you not.
[ATTACH]180300[/ATTACH

----------


## veitnamcam

New phone fuckups.

Attachment 180301

We redeamed ourselves.

----------


## stingray

Looking at that photo I’m now convinced , resident craft with tube worm on the shell verse mobile cray lighter shell colour and lack of barnicals/ growth on its shell…see the same thing at Kaikoura ..locals are dark red , movers are lighter ….where they come from and go to no idea. But this is a great example example of the different types. 

Yes could very early shedder. Don’t think so myself didn’t see any sign of sheds yet.

----------


## veitnamcam

Out with Dad and my Son and Uncle today.
Dad wanted to get some oysters,I wanted to use my dredge and rope cos I know it works in the deep water where they are. He wanted to use his.

He brought his longline....baited with 100% squid....sigh.
Conditions were very average.
First tow a dozen nice oysters but not much shell and stuff and I suspect the dredge was flying half the time due to water pressure on the rope and 2m plus swell and chop.
Next tow other direction one clump of 3 oysters and nothing else...tow 3 nothing.
As the tide started to run it just wouldn't stay on the bottom.  :XD: 

Into the coast to try for a cod....too rough too windy drifting too fast lines in prop....fuck this let's go pick up the longline....two sand Sharks and all the rest of the baits untouched in my shit hot gurnard longline spot.  
Oh and a floatline round the outboard this time.
At least we weren't the only ones struggling.....big boat there struggling with a line caught round either their rudder or prop...cruised over to see if the needed any help then bashed our way back towards Delaware.
Managed to scrape up some gurnard then surf our way back in over the bar without hitting the prop :Thumbsup: 
Dad says thanks for the Cray Joe.

----------


## Shearer

> Out with Dad and my Son and Uncle today.
> Dad wanted to get some oysters,I wanted to use my dredge and rope cos I know it works in the deep water where they are. He wanted to use his.
> 
> He brought his longline....baited with 100% squid....sigh.
> Conditions were very average.
> First tow a dozen nice oysters but not much shell and stuff and I suspect the dredge was flying half the time due to water pressure on the rope and 2m plus swell and chop.
> Next tow other direction one clump of 3 oysters and nothing else...tow 3 nothing.
> As the tide started to run it just wouldn't stay on the bottom. 
> 
> ...


Tough day out but that's fishing I guess. At least you are getting out.

----------


## veitnamcam

> Tough day out but that's fishing I guess. At least you are getting out.


Yep knew it would happen.....was discussed yesterday  :ORLY: 

Still beats being at work

----------


## stingray

Blessed be the fisherman…the poor barstard needs all the help he can get!

----------


## veitnamcam

Yarn tomorrow...it's been a big week

----------


## veitnamcam

So a plan was hatched to go try and get my Son and a workmate their first kings.
It might have been too early but if we didn't try we wouldn't know.
We arrived at okiwi bay to see a boat sitting high and dry in the mud we wouldn't be launching anytime soon so we drove up to the batch for a yarn.
Time and tide waits for no man and I wanted to be at the pass an hour after low tide my boat wasn't going to float until an hour after low tide and this would not do so I have to plan to disconnect the trailer and push it out to deeper water got about half way and the sand was too soft.

Well with a bit of help from a couple of spectators  we managed to drag the boat out to deep enough water to get out we were the first one's gone. :Thumbsup: 


I Mark some kings on the sounder but with two newbies on the jigging rods we didn't have any luck and a few snags and lost Lures.
The tide flooded and we went to try something else.

Some dolphin turned up to say gidday.



Longline deployed on the sand from 20-30m in current basin, sat off and burlyed up.
Cod cod and barracuda.....then ol' mate pulls a banana out of his lunch bag! And puts it in his pocket while he caught another Barry....he looked quite shocked when I snatched it and threw it overboard :Grin: .
We pulled up the long line for more cod and headed up the coast to okuri for lunch. 


Then we headed out to 40 m for a drift fish but it was too much drift. Then up to the carrot patch which had been taken over by sharks.
In shallow to avoid the sharks and burley up inside the Northern entrance lots of gurnard it was quite good fishing finally.

Cod are everywhere.... throwing back keepers out on the sand.

Was a long but good day.

----------


## LBD

Hey Cam... what is that bar like from Delaware towards Maori pa behind Pepin... how deep?

You think you would safely get a 1.4m draft in the entrance on 1/2 tide?

----------


## veitnamcam

> Hey Cam... what is that bar like from Delaware towards Maori pa behind Pepin... how deep?
> 
> You think you would safely get a 1.4m draft in the entrance on 1/2 tide?


It could be done but you would want pretty good knowledge of the channel. What kind of boat ,trailer sailer?

Parts of the channel are shallower than the bar and there is also a reef in the channel.

----------


## LBD

Was thinking something a but bigger than a trailer sailor.... one day.

I see the reef that runs along the Pepin side... is there another that runs across the channel?

Sounds like the kind of thing to plan for an hour before HWS... on a calm day... maybe scope the channel with a dinghy and sounder first. That hole inside the entrance, just to the East looks like a nice gunk hole to camp up at.

----------


## Pengy

> It could be done but you would want pretty good knowledge of the channel. What kind of boat ,trailer sailer?
> 
> Parts of the channel are shallower than the bar and there is also a reef in the channel.


Comms in that area are bloody shocking, so make sure you have those ducks in a row first  :Wink:

----------


## Nick-D

Ducked out in front of matakana for drift fish on the sand. Wind was blowing 20 kn off shore so we tucked in close shallow and burleyed up. Awesome few hours of fishing, snapper galore on stayline, Gurnard hitting the micro jigs, and one huge bloody kahawai that felt like a small king on the light gear. Didn't weigh it but was 69cm long.

Carrots were a welcome addition, cstch the odd one but have been trying to work them out to catch more consistently. 

Slowly starting to work out this fishing rod malarkey. 

Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk

----------


## LBD

> Ducked out in front of matakana for drift fish on the sand. Wind was blowing 20 kn off shore so we tucked in close shallow and burleyed up. Awesome few hours of fishing, snapper galore on stayline, Gurnard hitting the micro jigs, and one huge bloody kahawai that felt like a small king on the light gear. Didn't weigh it but was 69cm long.
> 
> Carrots were a welcome addition, cstch the odd one but have been trying to work them out to catch more consistently. 
> 
> Slowly starting to work out this fishing rod malarkey. 
> 
> Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk


If you like currys... Kawai chunks go fantastic in a yellow curry mix with a bit of Coconut milk.

----------


## Nick-D

> If you like currys... Kawai chunks go fantastic in a yellow curry mix with a bit of Coconut milk.


Yeah I do quite a bit of kingy that way, Tongan curry styles.

 This one is going into the smoker, but most of the kahawai I eat  gets dry aged for a week then eaten raw

Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk

----------


## veitnamcam

> Was thinking something a but bigger than a trailer sailor.... one day.
> 
> I see the reef that runs along the Pepin side... is there another that runs across the channel?
> 
> Sounds like the kind of thing to plan for an hour before HWS... on a calm day... maybe scope the channel with a dinghy and sounder first. That hole inside the entrance, just to the East looks like a nice gunk hole to camp up at.


The bar is not a problem if calm just hug the island side, the shallow stretch of no real channel I have marked is what stops us small boats being able to get in and out and the bottom there is like riverstones....bad for props...if can get past that your in then there is a finger of reef that sticks out across the channel...It's about 1m at low water at its deepest.
A reconnaissance mission in a dingy would be a good idea.
In my wee boat I need 2ft of water minimum to putt with the motor up. Spring tides I work on I need to be no later than 1.5 hours before Nelson low tide or 2 hours after to be able to get in out or in. 
Neap tides can usually just sneak in on low but still like to have the incoming to come in.

Can't seem to upload screenshot.

----------


## veitnamcam



----------


## LBD

> Attachment 181017


Thanks Cam

Been pondering a shoal draft sail boat lately and have always wondered if the hole below the "O" in "shallow" would make a nice gunk hole to anchor in and tie up to the trees.

1.2 m draft should be okay on a good tide... but should probably check it out with the canoe first.

----------


## veitnamcam

> Thanks Cam
> 
> Been pondering a shoal draft sail boat lately and have always wondered if the hole below the "O" in "shallow" would make a nice gunk hole to anchor in and tie up to the trees.
> 
> 1.2 m draft should be okay on a good tide... but should probably check it out with the canoe first.


Yes check out first definitely a good idea.
Had to Google gunk hole :Grin: 
Depending on the size of your vessel and plans I would be thinking sit on the second shallow bit high and dry at low or pass the reef and ankor up then sit high and dry on the side of a channel for the day/night.

That "hole" you speak of is only a meter deep at the moment and two dingies wide at low tide so if you ankor there you'd get some e irate fisherermen and women at dark o'clock

----------


## MB

Sat here looking at a glassy flat sea. Boating not allowed. Awesome  :Oh Noes:

----------


## Maca49

White bait getting a bit thin here and skittish, caught a heap of Inangas, they go through at about 50ks per hour. Hope to to net my set net today. Will be good for next season, tides are wrong next week.

----------


## wsm junkie

@veitnamcam a banana! How the hell did that get past you? Thought you would've strip searched any newbies prior to boarding :Grin:

----------


## veitnamcam

> @veitnamcam a banana! How the hell did that get past you? Thought you would've strip searched any newbies prior to boarding


Yea might have to introduce a lunchbox search  :Grin:

----------


## wsm junkie

Years ago me and bro jumped on a charter out of Noosa. Told bring warm clothes and rain jacket - everything else provided. Leave wharf at 4am, hooning out powered by twin 200's by day break you couldnt see land in any direction. 5 hours dropping baits and shifting and not a single bite....skipper calls a lunch break and brings out a massive platter of food - everyone chilling having a feed when this dude pulls out a banana from his day pack....holy crap, the skipper completely lost his shit! Went full on psyco at this guy and blamed him for anything and everything...the whole mood on the boat changed and we couldnt wait to get off. Skipper ruined what was still an enjoyable day even tho we werent catching anything.

----------


## rugerman

I think it might have been Matt Watson who made a lure out of a piece of banana skin and caught a fish with it. Ya can't beat the old superstitions aye  :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## LBD

> Years ago me and bro jumped on a charter out of Noosa. Told bring warm clothes and rain jacket - everything else provided. Leave wharf at 4am, hooning out powered by twin 200's by day break you couldnt see land in any direction. 5 hours dropping baits and shifting and not a single bite....skipper calls a lunch break and brings out a massive platter of food - everyone chilling having a feed when this dude pulls out a banana from his day pack....holy crap, the skipper completely lost his shit! Went full on psyco at this guy and blamed him for anything and everything...the whole mood on the boat changed and we couldnt wait to get off. Skipper ruined what was still an enjoyable day even tho we werent catching anything.


I was on a similar charter out from the Whitsundays... should have seen the looks I got when in jest, I asked if anyone wants the other half of my banana sandwich....

----------


## kukuwai

Out with mum and dad this morning. Good to give dads boat a run as its been sitting idle most of the winter.

 

Pretty quite on the rods. One gurnard and a couple of red cod (ugly bloody things). Thankfully no spiky dogs !!

Picked up the longline for a couple of small snaps. Nothing too exciting but always good to bin the first ones for the season.



It should just get better and better from now on 

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk

----------


## Gibo

Cool surprise in the mail. Milan from The Lateral Line (ex Big Angry Fish) caught a fish I had tagged earlier in the year. 
Link to video here https://youtu.be/il7Jl1FdLyQ

----------


## veitnamcam

That's pretty cool :Thumbsup:

----------


## veitnamcam

Out yesterday with Dad and my cousin.
Very leasurly start due to tide times.
A couple of hours at 12m in front of rabbit produced a dozen very good sized gurnard(I was quite surprised) and a few spikys and kahawai.

----------


## kukuwai

Well im going fishing tomorrow 

Boats ready....



Anybody else soaking a bait in the morning??

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk

----------


## ROKTOY

> Well im going fishing tomorrow 
> 
> Boats ready....
> 
> 
> 
> Anybody else soaking a bait in the morning??
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


Tahuna back beach on the low tide surfcasting with the boy.


Sent from my SM-G390Y using Tapatalk

----------


## kukuwai

> Tahuna back beach on the low tide surfcasting with the boy.
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G390Y using Tapatalk


Awesome, tight lines mate 

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk

----------


## ROKTOY

> Awesome, tight lines mate 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


Grandma has asked for some shark so I'm sure we are jinxed now..

Sent from my SM-G390Y using Tapatalk

----------


## veitnamcam

> Grandma has asked for some shark so I'm sure we are jinxed now..
> 
> Sent from my SM-G390Y using Tapatalk


As long as she is not fussy what shark I can definitely hook you up!

----------


## veitnamcam

Out of Delaware with the penguin this morning.
Wanted to head out past 30m line but it was pissing down over there so dropped a longline in 25 and burlyed up....shark city.
Pulled everything up.... thought about going into the gurnard patch but it was pissing down all along the coast now so hammer down towards the blue sky.
Parked up on 35m chart line.....a blue cod....cuda cuda ,rig spiky.
Sigh well at least we had mostly got away from the spikys.


Right in shallow for a last ditch effort before coming in on the low.
Pengy managed a couple of big fat gurnards while we cooked some sausages for breakfast.

----------


## Pengy

And of course the pommy prick forgot to A take sea sick pills.
B (more important) left the beers in his car  :Wtfsmilie:

----------


## mikee

> Out of Delaware with the penguin this morning.
> Wanted to head out past 30m line but it was pissing down over there so dropped a longline in 25 and burlyed up....shark city.
> Pulled everything up.... thought about going into the gurnard patch but it was pissing down all along the coast now so hammer down towards the blue sky.
> Parked up on 35m chart line.....a blue cod....cuda cuda ,rig spiky.
> Sigh well at least we had mostly got away from the spikys.
> Attachment 182351
> Attachment 182352
> Right in shallow for a last ditch effort before coming in on the low.
> Pengy managed a couple of big fat gurnards while we cooked some sausages for breakfast.


Sheesh must be nice to not have to work  :Grin:   :Grin:

----------


## veitnamcam

> Sheesh must be nice to not have to work


Yes it is! I could really get used to it if I kept getting paid.

----------


## kukuwai

I figured it was going to be a good day when my 5yr old son strolls into our room this morning at 4.50 all dressed in his fishing gear and says "Im ready to go dad".

 If you asked my misses if that was a great start to the day you would get a completely different answer 

Woke the older lad for a quick brekky and we were off. 

Out the channel just on daybreak. Conditions looked good with a slight breeze from the west 



Deployed the longline. Anchored and burlyed up. It was instantly obvious that the current was good so i mentioned to the boys that we should be on for a fish.

I didn't expect the triple strike that followed tho, all three rods with flasher rigs got strongly hit simultaneously. Only the bait runner out the back remained idle. 

It was pure kaos for a bit. The young fella kept saying "help me dad, help me dad" as line whipped off his reel. "Na bro I'm too busy its everyone for themselves" 

Fortunately i got mine up first and self netted it. Then I and was able to lend a hand netting the boys fish. The youngfellas was the biggest a new PB snap for him - 10pound !



After that a couple of gurnard were caught before we lost the current and things went dead. When i brought up a red cod i decided that was the indicator that it was time to grab the longline.

Surprisingly no snaps on that but two more nice gurnard so happy to have those. We had just hit open throttle to head home in the now flat calm sea when the boys spot a workup in the distance.  

The misses had said she was keen on some kahawai to make oka so while i buggered about snaring a few of them with my little casting rod i told the boys to drop a bait as there might be a few snaps about.

Bugger me if the oldest lad didn't hook another beauty. Ended up with 4 snaps at 11,10,10 & 7 Pd 



Rest of the bin wasn't too bad either 



Got home nice and early but it was a steady effort at the processing bench filleting, vacuum packing and smoking frames...



One thing of interest today was instead of the snappers stomachs being full of crabs they were all packed full of these which looked liked some sort of horse muscle?

 

All in all a bloody fun day 









Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk

----------


## veitnamcam

Shit hot! .....wont be long and it will be after work missions.

----------


## kukuwai

> Shit hot! .....wont be long and it will be after work missions.


Yep that's right.

Its great when they are in close too....hardly burn any gas !!!

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk

----------


## ROKTOY

Well done lads, some nice fish landed for the day.

----------


## veitnamcam

Out today for a few hours with me minime and stingray and roctoy.
Dragging for flounder
Small tides equal big lows and plenty of area for fish to hide in.
It was windy as f and pretty deep to drag known spots of decent bottom. We snagged a few on the out going then switched spots for the incoming and got a few more.

Once back on land I went to drop a couple in to ol mate I used to yarn to back when set nets were legal, he had terminal cancer and I got a couple of feeds into him before he passed.
Anyway he had passed, my condolences really nice old guy but I was not equipped to deal with his widow.... thankfully his daughter turned up and grabbed the fish so I could leave.

Shit weather great day and company thanks gents.

----------


## stingray

Thank you VC and Roktoy , a wonderful day of laughs yarns wind sun and fish. Just what I needed ..feeling a million times better about everything. Cheers for just being yourselves.

----------


## ROKTOY

We had Stingray going deep to get the net out. Just as well he is head and shoulders taller than some as that was all we could see at times.
Some nice solid fish being caught, had us all smiling and keen to keep the net wet.
The last net for the day pulled in a good number of fat flat fish as well as a couple of strays that will be sashimi in a few days time.
Tea was an easy decision.
Cheers team. A grand day out. I really needed that.

Sent from my SM-G390Y using Tapatalk

----------


## veitnamcam

> Thank you VC and Roktoy , a wonderful day of laughs yarns wind sun and fish. Just what I needed ..feeling a million times better about everything. Cheers for just being yourselves.


Oh yeah....8 years ago I complained of being itchy in my suit....you said stop pissing in it.
I thought well I've never pissed in this suit but.
So I got a brand new suit....gotta soap up to get it on and not damage it you say.
So I soap up like I'm ready for a party I could only dream of every time I put the fucker on and still get itchy after a couple of hours.
Today....8 fucken years later he says oh yeah it's the soap...ffs Joe.

Let's go dive hope rock.... I'll be there when you come up honest.

----------


## gimp

Went out in the dinghy Fri night after work, 3hr mission total. 9 jocks, 4 massive cod, 2 terakihi, 1 KY, 1 pup hapuka on the slow jig, once I got onto the zone. Not bad!

----------


## MB

> Oh yeah....8 years ago I complained of being itchy in my suit....you said stop pissing in it.
> I thought well I've never pissed in this suit but.
> So I got a brand new suit....gotta soap up to get it on and not damage it you say.
> So I soap up like I'm ready for a party I could only dream of every time I put the fucker on and still get itchy after a couple of hours.
> Today....8 fucken years later he says oh yeah it's the soap...ffs Joe.
> 
> Let's go dive hope rock.... I'll be there when you come up honest.



Try Johnson's Baby Shampoo.

----------


## stingray

Flounder drag net repair kit arrived today surgery repair twine and 30 meters of fresh new net, plus binding cordage the 30 meter drag will be patched ..looking at tides might even get chucked in the drink.

----------


## stingray

Friday fishing ! How good …sneaking out before the weekenders get amongst it.

So sold my soul for a couple of early starts next week to bunk off an hour early today. Got to VCs pad to help load the boat, and away …got to the ramp at low tide …needing some water to cross the bar we set to baiting up the hook line as we meandered down stream …

Got to the bar to find that the winter weather and shit tons of rain had changed the river and bar completely we now had one mouth with quite boatable depth ..so we motored gently into deeper water then set sail to our hunting ground..down with the insurance policy ( hook line) and the down with the anchor, burley and me being a cunning fisherman down with a slider jig(shut up shearer) …

Well we had time to chew the fat and eat a snack and watch the wind drop away …then the current pushed and VC shook the burley pot and the bite came on …I returned the first small taker for good luck ..and it did the trick VC boated a small rig that got itself in a tangle and my line didn’t reach the bottom ..I thought I had a Kahawai as the fish rose into sight a wonderful fat snapper …how good ….that good …

Then VCs strayline rig set to howling…wait wait wait strike …yanked it…ahhhhhh…

The next couple of hours produced excellent fishing fat spring snapper , VC  as he always does landing a couple of beauties on his strayline rig, as well as a unexpected bonous of two very solid carrots .Me I tied rigs as the snapper swallowed my hooks deep and then my shinny jig set sail for the never never …never to be seen again as a cotta dined on my jig. 

Well the sea went oily and we enjoyed a hour of really wonderful Friday evening fishing …then a wind line came creeping we both commented how it wasn’t forecast ..but it turned the boat side on to the current and ruined our lye , VC called time and we sorted the burley and rods ..by then the breeze had become a wind and the chop had become a slop, we motored over to pick up our hook line and the slop had become a nasty short steep sea, 

VC told me haul the bugger chuck the hooks on the floor ..we can sort it later,..now that told me he was concerned about the sea conditions as was I, up she came in the boat went a couple of nice fish ..over the side went a few lively shorts .

By now it’s really getting going …30 mins ago flat calm seas now we are in meter ( 1 meter) high chop short and nasty ,white caps ,the works ..VC hands me a PVC rain jacket , here put this on and then put your life jacket over top….no suggestion..do it and do it now.

The next 30 mins was wet n wild, VC knows his boat and maintains it very well,  as well as this he reads the sea …these things saw us take the long wet but safe run home..

Home safe we cleaned our catch , yarned about the great fishing and said our good nights .

A huge thank you to VC for your abilities and knowledge of the sea ,bars , currents. 

Anyone can drive a boat , it takes a skipper to man a boat through troubled waters …epic fishing trip , amazing company what a Friday evening! 

Thanks mate …your a good barstard of the highest order

----------


## veitnamcam

Cheers @stingray awesome as always.

Great to finally get that first good snapper session of the season on the board.

----------


## ROKTOY

That's some really nice fish guys. Well done.

The lad and I had knocked up a flounder spear, so we went for a walk last night.
Unfortunately the wind arrived along with some rain which made the water rather murky, so it was a short walk, and a bit shallow.
He saw a couple of eels and a few smaller fish but no flat fish. He is keen for round two which is fine with me.


Sent from my SM-G390Y using Tapatalk

----------


## Micky Duck

small bulb inside a glass test tube with cork firmly wedged to seal the top where wires go in works as can put under water and dont get glare....but there are so many water proof lights around now its possibly not worth the effort.

----------


## veitnamcam

Ive got a flounder light here somewhere you can have @ROKTOY

----------


## rugerman

That's some nice work guys  :Have A Nice Day: 
yeah ya really earn ya chips as a skipper when the weather cuts up and you have to come in over a bar that has breaking waves on it. No 2nd chances and get it wrong and your going for a roll and rinse. 

Yeah M Duck, I have seen those little lights with the long handle on for putting under the water. Does it make much difference from the light from the top method ? last till I went spearing was with a tilly lantern about 30 years ago but really want to give it a go again this summer.

----------


## ROKTOY

> Ive got a flounder light here somewhere you can have @ROKTOY


Thankyou. He would appreciate that.
We had a cheap underwater torch attached to the spear but got better visibility in the dirty water last night with the torch above the water.

  @rugerman Light in the water means you get no glare or reflection, We found in dirty water the light worked better from above though.

Sent from my SM-G390Y using Tapatalk

----------


## kukuwai

Man it is literally flat calm everywhere !!  

Launched at grossies 6am, dead low tide. Heaps of boats on trailers parked up waiting on water.
Only one other fella with a small boat bothered to try.

Just had to walk it a bit right at the start, rest was sweet.   @veitnamcam unreal how much that mouth has changed ah. The old channel markers were well and truly on the sand this morning but that new cut was sweet. 

Showed .5m all the way 

Great to have dad on my boat today that doesn't happen often. He loved it the boys kept him entertained, the fishing was hot. Took no photos but filled the bin 



Flavour of the day was whole pillys on the stray line. Couldn't get them under the boat today !

Probably my favorite way to catch them, just gota love that 'zzziiiiizzzzzzzzz' !!! Pick-up to hook-up rate only about 50% tho. 

Get a great scrap out of them but 
Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk

----------


## stingray

Bloody fantastic! Interesting that pilchards were the bait of choice , Friday night a two hook rig squid and pillie , squid every time. 

Didn’t matter which top or bottom hook, they were gulping down the baits. Quite a few throat hooked on 7/0..though VC would point out I was using J hooks not recurves

----------


## veitnamcam

> Man it is literally flat calm everywhere !!  
> 
> Launched at grossies 6am, dead low tide. Heaps of boats on trailers parked up waiting on water.
> Only one other fella with a small boat bothered to try.
> 
> Just had to walk it a bit right at the start, rest was sweet.   @veitnamcam unreal how much that mouth has changed ah. The old channel markers were well and truly on the sand this morning but that new cut was sweet. 
> 
> Showed .5m all the way 
> 
> ...


Excellent  :Thumbsup: 

Gotta love snaps on the strayline.

----------


## Micky Duck

> That's some nice work guys 
> yeah ya really earn ya chips as a skipper when the weather cuts up and you have to come in over a bar that has breaking waves on it. No 2nd chances and get it wrong and your going for a roll and rinse. 
> 
> Yeah M Duck, I have seen those little lights with the long handle on for putting under the water. Does it make much difference from the light from the top method ? last till I went spearing was with a tilly lantern about 30 years ago but really want to give it a go again this summer.


you dont get surface glare.....one of the best setups Ive seen was strip lighting underneath a sit on kayak.....

----------


## screamO

Yep wicked day on the water. started late, first set line down at 11.45am.....rod fished for 1.5 hrs and got a couple very respectable snaps and a gurnard. Back to the set lines.....wow, great fish great condition. Photos to come. 2 hrs fishing, 3 hrs filleting.

----------


## kukuwai

> 2 hrs fishing, 3 hrs filleting.


Haha ain't that the truth 


Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk

----------


## screamO

photos for proof

almost feel bad about how much we got......but by the time I have done my drop off's on the way home I didn't end up with much which suits me and a lots of smiles from the one that received.

----------


## Micky Duck

> Yep wicked day on the water. started late, first set line down at 11.45am.....rod fished for 1.5 hrs and got a couple very respectable snaps and a gurnard. Back to the set lines.....wow, great fish great condition. Photos to come. 2 hrs fishing, 3 hrs filleting.


3hours filleting=maybe 150kgs of fillets.......and Im not fast by anymeans......find someone who knows their stuff and learn easy way to do it...and get decent knives,it makes HUGE difference....

----------


## veitnamcam

I have chilly bin envy lol
It might fit in my boat just but no room for me  :Grin: 

Good day @screamO
And yes it feels good to dish a few fish out around the neighborhood.  :Cool:

----------


## 6x47

Fishing in 108m yesterday off Napier and hauled this up.



A guy with us said Holy shit, that's a spotted gurnard which are as rare as hell. I'd never heard of, let alone seen one. Bugger me, caught another one not five minutes later. Apparently they are also known as a Japanese gurnard. I'm probably now responsible for finishing off the whole species.

----------


## veitnamcam

Very cool.

----------


## Beaker

Flat as up here to.
Good morning out today. 14 snaps and 1 45cm gurnard. Most snaps around 36 to 42. 3 around 45.
4 families having fish for dinner.

----------


## rugerman

Looks pretty awesome, let us know if it tastes like an orange carrot or has a bit of lemon zing  :Have A Nice Day: 




> Fishing in 108m yesterday off Napier and hauled this up.
> 
> 
> 
> A guy with us said Holy shit, that's a spotted gurnard which are as rare as hell. I'd never heard of, let alone seen one. Bugger me, caught another one not five minutes later. Apparently they are also known as a Japanese gurnard. I'm probably now responsible for finishing off the whole species.

----------


## rugerman

Looks like one hell of a sweet day  :Have A Nice Day: 
I like ya bait board rocket launcher set up. I'm trying to decide if I design and build something similar, or just buy something close. Mine didn't come with a bait board. 




> Flat as up here to.
> Good morning out today. 14 snaps and 1 45cm gurnard. Most snaps around 36 to 42. 3 around 45.
> 4 families having fish for dinner.
> 
> Attachment 183219
> Attachment 183220

----------


## Beaker

> Looks like one hell of a sweet day 
> I like ya bait board rocket launcher set up. I'm trying to decide if I design and build something similar, or just buy something close. Mine didn't come with a bait board.


Thanks.
Get one with a draw underneath (for tackle) . Also, not one with a lip - like this. It's a pain. Need one that's flat onto the board, so you can skin fillets....

----------


## stingray

Flounder Friday ..offered up a few spots to blokes from work for a after work beer ..chuck a net and bloke into the tide see if we could harvest a few flats …well only one took up the offer. 

So rung round the blokes and hooked one. 

So dropped tools, headed to the wet stuff ..found the tide still holding in the estuary, so had a beer and a explore …hadn’t fished here since before the big rains ..
Things certainly had changed sand banks had moved and our regular dragging channel was non existent it was now eel grass filled rapid of depth and widths …the bottom of it is now a wide shallow bank filled with rottin shell …

Cleared the net again with no result , found a clean patch dragged that slowly with a strong ebbing tide ….new mate called bites and I replied I’m think old stinker is in my side …hauled the net and Roktoy lifted the flatty out of the net …old stinker got worked up and wanted out …so rolled the net off him and sent on his way .
I called for another spot and we binned the net only to find another couple of bonus flatties hiding quietly in the drag..

Next spot saw the flood push , Aaron harvested cockles and we dragged a net full of weed and a we treat of another flatty plus a very tame and polite 50 -60 kg ray he sat in the drag allowed us to drop the net ..then unfortunately exploded swam back into the net got its barb tangled , sat sulking as we shook it loose again, gave us the big finger with a shower of water and sand as it headed away , a beautiful powerful creature lined with blue and cream lines ..that was us packed our rig and changed into dry cloths. 

Sun set into our eyes pulled into my place shared the fish , yarned a bit more before letting my guests go to prepare for a day of fishing with VC tomorrow..slayem guys your deserve a good run after your patience this arvo. Cheers for your efforts!

----------


## veitnamcam

Up this morning a bit foggy and well over tired.
Roktoy and Son arrived....I got a txt "are we early?" Well maybe that depends if I said quarter to or quarter past and I can't remember  :Grin: 
Out to Grossies point to launch, we were just casting off and a yell from shore and  @kukuwai was just launching too.
Straight out to random spot but depth that has been producing dropped a longline then burlyed hard.
5kilo salmon burly didn't last long and two more pilchard burlys sure did the trick.
Mini me was first on the board as usual with a little snap we put back then Keith got this nice fish.



I managed one similar then was pretty busy doing skipper type stuff netting fish pumping burly etc.
The boys wore themselves out catching fish and ended up leaving us oldys to it as the burly petered out.
We released a fair few legal but smaller fish pulled up longline for three more nice snapper.

----------


## ROKTOY

What a cracker morning

Sent from my SM-G390Y using Tapatalk

----------


## kukuwai

Frickin awesome Cam & @ROKTOY 

I should have just had the one coffee this morning we would have been there at the same time 

Had a wee chuckle to myself, looked like a full boat. Not surprized you were busy on board cam.

It was actually the second day in a row for me and the young fella. Teachers only day at the primary school yesterday so only one thing to do on a teachers only day !!

Yesterdays fishing was pretty sharp, exactly the same spot but much quieter today for us.
No complaints tho as still managed a mean feed, living the dream i reckon



The boy managed to catch this today so i deployed it on my bait runner. Might have been a bit shallow for a JD but when ever possible im gunna send out a live bait in hope 



Don't think i would get away with three mornings in a row but shit I'm keen 




Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk

----------


## ROKTOY

@kukuwai Chaos onboard when there are three fish hooked up and one net to go round. Im a rookie so only mildly useful.
Go three for three you know you want to.

Sent from my SM-G390Y using Tapatalk

----------


## veitnamcam

> Frickin awesome Cam & @ROKTOY 
> 
> I should have just had the one coffee this morning we would have been there at the same time 
> 
> Had a wee chuckle to myself, looked like a full boat. Not surprized you were busy on board cam.
> 
> It was actually the second day in a row for me and the young fella. Teachers only day at the primary school yesterday so only one thing to do on a teachers only day !!
> 
> Yesterdays fishing was pretty sharp, exactly the same spot but much quieter today for us.
> ...


Yea I really need to have a dedicated live bait rig set up ready to go in the tackle box for just such a situation. ...often think it but haven't acted on it....yet.

----------


## MB

Small livies catch all sorts of interesting things. I don't do any bait fishing, but make an exception when an appropriately sized baitfish comes aboard.

----------


## stingray

Jealous as hell! Great results for guys getting up early and putting the effort in! From what I heard over drinks tonight you did very well, Nelson ramp and out wide 30 meter + spikes and small Kahawai …

----------


## veitnamcam

> Jealous as hell! Great results for guys getting up early and putting the effort in! From what I heard over drinks tonight you did very well, Nelson ramp and out wide 30 meter + spikes and small Kahawai …


Sent Dad 10m Friday.....he slayed it heading home by 9am.....cousin went 20m got owned by spikys.

----------


## MB

Tell me to mind my own northern business, but if spiny dogfish are such a problem down there and snapper are the target, I'd be polishing my lure fishing skills.

----------


## veitnamcam

> Tell me to mind my own northern business, but if spiny dogfish are such a problem down there and snapper are the target, I'd be polishing my lure fishing skills.


Yes we do lure fish to try avoid them, do catch less but still catch them.
The main problem with them is our southern sailfish are extremely attracted to lures and that gets expensive.

The spikeys become less of a problem from now threw to late summer, yesterday we caught well over 20 snapper and only had one bycatch of a kahawai .

----------


## Sideshow

Can you guys smoke us up a few snapper and post em off to the UK for me and Mrs Sideshow  :Thumbsup:  plz :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## MB

> Yes we do lure fish to try avoid them, do catch less but still catch them.
> The main problem with them is our southern sailfish are extremely attracted to lures and that gets expensive.


Shit, rock and hard place! We get coutta up here in the winter. Don't mind catching the odd one to liven up a quiet day, but as you say, it can get expensive with lures. My regular fishing buddy practices catch, kill and release.

----------


## veitnamcam

> Shit, rock and hard place! We get coutta up here in the winter. Don't mind catching the odd one to liven up a quiet day, but as you say, it can get expensive with lures. My regular fishing buddy practices catch, kill and release.


Best defense I have found is to fish shallow while the water is cold.
The snapper here go deep during winter anyway and most of that westcoast/outersounds/cook straight area is really out of reach in my wee boat.
We should have at least 5 months of good snapper fishing for little fuel use ahead of us tho.

----------


## Nick-D

With the best forcast I'd seen in a while myself and the missus decided to take the wee surtees out wide to mayor for a spear and an explore, goal was to cover some ground shoot a few different species and have a poke around to see if we could locate and tick off a giant boarfish. 

Easy run out and upon arriva was greeted with millpond seas, 20m vis and about 30 boats on tahua reef.

Jumped in and the missus shot a butter and I  plugged a good eating kingy within about 20 minutes, had seen a few sharks allready and they came in quickly after the king so we called that good and shot inshore to try a new spot and have a look for a some snaps. Quick swim at the next spot spooked a 20 pounder and shot a decent fish on the snoop. Box ticked we shot around the corner to the paua spot, jumping in on a couple of weedlines on the way. 

Saw a bunch more kings and grabbed a few snails then back down to try and finally find the elusive boarfish.(they have been my spearo achillies heel, been hunting them for 3 years without luck) 

Worked a weedline out deeper finding a pressure spot in about 17m that was holding some bait, did a couple of drops, and sitting out over the sand, a bloody boarfish! had a bit of a round about swim to approach(had to swim up, along and the back down on top of it) was running out of puff and rushed the shot, bloody missed! Was feeling pretty blood pissed at myself, and spent the next 30 minutes combing the wider area looking for the fish, after a good 6 or 7 dives, saw a couple tanker kingis cruising in, one easily 30kg plus. Would have been my pb so started lining up on that and what swims along underneath? Another bloody boarfish! Likely the other fishes mate. Decisions were quickly made and I took off after the boarfish, which just tailed along 10m in front of me before spooking off into the weed. Gutted!

Did a few more dives, spewing that I'd missed an oppertunity on not one but 2! Was getting late and missus was on the boat keen to bail so called it last dive, big breathe up, dropped onto a perfect divot in the weed and started kicking up a little sand. hung out for 30 seconds or so and what do you know, our mate the boarfish comes cruising in to check out the commotion. no mistake this time, lined him up and put a spear through his brain. Super stoked, put a lot of effort trying to bag one of these. Easy cruise back and paua fritters for tea.

Boary for dinner tonight, was bloody epic. Like a cross between jd and kingy. 

Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk

----------


## Chur Bay

Now that's a good day out.  :Cool:

----------


## Chur Bay

We went out to the Waikawau mussel farms yesterday. Made it a late start to avoid the queues. Worked out good. Ended up with 14 snapper 35 to 50 cm and a trevally.

----------


## veitnamcam

Well I'm ready to leave but it's still an hour from when I said I would pick up my workmate..... IL give him another 15 Min he should be up by then? :Thumbsup:

----------


## veitnamcam



----------


## Rushy

Nice VC.  Who da man?

----------


## veitnamcam

> Nice VC.  Who da man?


It's been a very good morning indeed, gone a bit quiet now the sun's up but I have a really really bloody happy SA workmate on board.

----------


## veitnamcam

So fishing insomnia struck again and I was wide awake at the stroke of midnight....oh well no excuse for forgetting anything now.
Got everything ready then cruised the forum for a bit killing time till I went to pick up workmate 45min early :Grin: 
We weren't the only early birds with a couple of others launching at the same time.
Pretty bloody dark and a bit of residual swell saw a slow cruise out only just on the plane.
Pre defrosted burly deployed and lines in water before 5am...no longline just bait and burly.
We dont have to wait long and my strayline starts to sing, it's the most beautiful sound :Thumbsup:  couple of winds and lift the rod and I'm on to a nice 10-12pounder who is fat hungry and full of fight, losing string get it back lose some more he put up a great fight in the still dark and shallow water.
Well If I was pleased to see him then he was even more pleased to see me because he was squirting sperm all over the boat.

I landed another couple of fish and lost a goody( bloody burnsco rigs knots  :Omg: ) then finally Theo got his shit together and caught a couple of makeral then snapper.

Then on his since passed father's rod and pen 2000 reel while wearing his dad's shirt he catches this beauty....fat pre spawn snapper.
It went on multiple big runs being in shallow water and eventually tangled in my strayline....we got it to the boat and I netted it.
Well to say the SA import was happy would be a massive understatement....well done him a new PB.





He wanted to put it back and being only ten m deep I concurred that was a good Idea so after a couple photos and a measure it went back very much alive. :Cool: 
It went over 76cm and I estimate 18p.....hey they are so fat at the mo it might have been 20 plus.

We caught some more and released a few the sun came up and the current died as did the bite.

We cracked a beer to celebrate the new PB gutted the fish pulled the ankor.


Dropped of some fish to family and Friend's on the way home.
Boat all cleaned up by 930am.
Wife cooked me breakfast while I cleaned the boat :Thumbsup: 



How bloody good! :Thumbsup:

----------


## kukuwai

That's outstanding Cam !!

The bit about your SA mate wearing his dads top and using his dads rod brings a bloody tear to the eye mate. What a fish, he should be stoked !! Respect for letting it go too 

Also thanks for tormenting me with that first photo while i drank my coffee in the dark this morning 

Certainly today the old saying "the early bird gets the worm" rang true !!

We just mac'd out on these things.



Interesting how they behave when brought on board the boat very tuna like (vibrating away)
Got a heap filleted up and in the brine ready for smoking up tomorrow 



Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk

----------


## stingray

Bloody fantastic read! Great to see a horse like that able to returned in shallow water! 

The import kayaked off ruby bay, got two very solid keepers and three Kahawai. 

Me I went to work , jump started , and buggered about with broken and written off Aussie imports..enjoyed the company of a few red backs. Got home as the breeze kicked in and now have the pleasure of mowing lawns….

Well done Theo a bloody beauty!

----------


## Nick-D

> That's outstanding Cam !!
> 
> The bit about your SA mate wearing his dads top and using his dads rod brings a bloody tear to the eye mate. What a fish, he should be stoked !! Respect for letting it go too 
> 
> Also thanks for tormenting me with that first photo while i drank my coffee in the dark this morning 
> 
> Certainly today the old saying "the early bird gets the worm" rang true !!
> 
> We just mac'd out on these things.
> ...


Probably the most underrated fish in nz eating wise?? Bloody good smoked or sashimid. Look up a shime saba recipe if you want something different to try. So yum.

That's a bloody nice snap vc. If not 20lb it's be bloody close. Still a fair young fish too. Should grow to be an absolute stonker. Good on your mate for throwing it back.

----------


## kukuwai

> Probably the most underrated fish in nz eating wise?? Bloody good smoked or sashimid. Look up a shime saba recipe if you want something different to try. So yum.
> 
> That's a bloody nice snap vc. If not 20lb it's be bloody close. Still a fair young fish too. Should grow to be an absolute stonker. Good on your mate for throwing it back.


Hey @Nick-D cheers for that, I will definatly look up that recipe !!

Is it a blue mackerel? We have never really caught them before, googled it and thought it might be but we wernt sure. Some of them were quite big like a kahawai size.

Interesting what you say about sashimi I said to the boys when were filleting them that it looked like it could be good for that. Should have tried it 


Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk

----------


## MB

> Probably the most underrated fish in nz eating wise?? Bloody good smoked or sashimid. Look up a shime saba recipe if you want something different to try. So yum.


AGREE! One of very few fish we get excited about.

----------


## Pengy

Last time I looked, smoked blue mack was around 15 bucks per fish in freshchoice...and not big ones either
If I had suggested it, I would get shit for eating the bait  :Thumbsup:

----------


## Nick-D

> Hey @Nick-D cheers for that, I will definatly look up that recipe !!
> 
> Is it a blue mackerel? We have never really caught them before, googled it and thought it might be but we wernt sure. Some of them were quite big like a kahawai size.
> 
> Interesting what you say about sashimi I said to the boys when were filleting them that it looked like it could be good for that. Should have tried it 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


Yup blue or jap mackerel. Delicacy in quite a few places but not that well known here. Quite an oily fish but super good when treated properly.

It's a close relie to tuna, so good as raw.

----------


## MB

Bream Bay is firing!

----------


## stingray

That’s a bloody solid JD and a brilliant photo to boot! Fantastic colours!

----------


## NRT

Good stuff ,what a beauty of a fish and it gets to live another day 

Sent from my Nokia 7 plus using Tapatalk

----------


## 2Quack

Bugs were thick on the ground in the usual close to home spot, 40min dive between 2 resulted in 10 kept our allotted 6, hit the Terakihi rock for a few and a couple bonus snaps too ......lobster TV a great channel 
.

----------


## veitnamcam

@MB
 I use the hold in the mouth method but exactly like this.....might try this little finger trick tho.

https://youtu.be/ZPTzkep9xlI

----------


## Beaker

So get a call last Thursday "what you doing for the weekend? '. That lead to a nut drenching walk to a tender on Friday night off a beach. That lead to many beers while steaming north for a night at anchor. A couple more beers and rums, and a great feed of venison sausages.
Sat morning and bacon & eggs, coffee, and were under way. A couple of spots tried, and the bin got filled. And burnt to crap, sun cream should be used.... 

Big feed of snapper for dinner (panko in air frier - a first for me. Bit of seaweed mixed with crumb. Very very nice, and has been repeated since). A early night.....
Sunday, cruising home, stopped for a few fish. Got a 61cm snap, in real good condition and fought like a rat King. Great fun.
A few kawhai caught throughout as well.

Fantastic weekend. Much bullshit discussed and covid chat was banned - and we didn't fail on this  :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## rugerman

Geez I don't know, you high rollers and ya gin palaces  :Have A Nice Day: 

That's one hell of a snapper

----------


## Beaker

Boss ring on Monday and reckons that we need a meeting today..... My boat this time (the weekend was on a mates 70ft 2600hp boat....) 

Bit of a run out, about a hour, and sliders are deployed. Birds working, flat as, and in a patch away from other boats that seem to want to tangle each other together. You could just about jump from boat to boat.

A few solid 40 cm snaps on board.
Just drifting around and getting a stead stream of fish.
Do the "we're just about at limit, so another 5 mins and we're off" call. Then manage a 57cm snap in the closing 2 mins.

A quick run back in (mirror flat and a nearly a full tank of dinosaurs, so gave it the jandle to clean the motor out 

A few houses are having fish tonight for dinner! 
Even the heads and frames

----------


## Beaker

> Geez I don't know, you high rollers and ya gin palaces 
> 
> That's one hell of a snapper


Lol, not mine!!
32knots in mine is 50l per hour, his is close to 500.....

Bloody nice boat though and A significant bit out of my league though....

----------


## stingray

Got the txt…keen for this arvo…promised me a dive! 

So got picked up as the rain eased off and the breeze dropped…the skipper was in fine form full of yarns and laughter! 

Got on the water with an inch or two to spare on a dropping tide, got the skipper on board with dry boots. Idled our way down the estuary and then faced the bar …it looked untidy but workable , eased our way out into a niggly swell ..it will be better on our dive spot I promised…

Well the vis was but the swell remained ,dropped on a favourite rock, onto some shorts round and round ,hang on ,look ,hang on again, found one old favourite produces again, he saw me and was in a crack and made a run for his cave ….got him before he got there. Into the sack .

Scratched around , back into the boat , down on a cave we’ve caught in before, skipper dropped me straight on it ..cheers VC got down, snuck in like the sneaky bloke I am and……the cupboard was empty. 

Scratched around holes cracks ,Moki , takeable cod everything but a couple of crays. 

Back into the boat ,tide and time was against us bang another rock and back in the dark or get in with the last of the tide in day light in a still messy sea….home James .

Got to the bar eased our way in ..cracked a beer enjoyed a cruise up the channel, loaded the boat and away home, shared a yarn. Hit the showers grabbed a feed lying in bed.

Need to do a shit ton more diving, loved every second of it today ..cheers VC another amazing evening of experience and laughter.

----------


## veitnamcam

Conditions were pretty average but the best we were gonna get on an evening in the next few days at least.
Anyway mission accomplished good times with good people cheers Joe we make a good team.

----------


## veitnamcam

That there bright bit in the sky is called a suck hole....it's not the scientific name just the actual name.

----------


## norsk

Caught some Cod tonight.

----------


## Maca49

@veitnamcam, this is one of the best threads on the forum, always an interesting read :Cool:

----------


## MB

> Caught some Cod tonight.


Real cod, very nice!

----------


## Proudkiwi

Cos why not  :Thumbsup:

----------


## Beaker

> Attachment 185867
> 
> Cos why not


Oh hell yes!  :Thumbsup: 

Do any good?

----------


## norsk

Three more this arvo, this time caught in a net

----------


## Proudkiwi

> Oh hell yes! 
> 
> Do any good?


Yip, we had a productive day. Limit on snapper in about 45mins with everything between 40-50ish cm. No whoppers, just great eating and easy to fillet fish. My favourite.

The hardest part was winding fast enough to get past the 3 bloody great sharks circling below the boat. They were all over 2.5mtrs and HUNGRY! Pretty sure one was a white but I'm no shark expert.

Then had a play with Jigs on 21 until we got tired. Heaps of king's about. Mostly rats around 60cm with the odd keeper.

Back at the ramp at 1.30pm for clean up.

Not bad considering we only decided to go on the day about 30mins before we left Hamilton.

Pretty lucky to have access to this sort of fishing on our almost doorstep.

----------


## veitnamcam

Very slow start this morning.
Big lazy swell.
Great cod fishing, crayfish not so great.

.

Yesterday we went and fed the Rays.





There's a couple of very big units.

----------


## Shearer

> Very slow start this morning.
> Big lazy swell.
> Great cod fishing, crayfish not so great.Attachment 186047Attachment 186048
> Attachment 186049
> Attachment 186050.
> 
> Yesterday we went and fed the Rays.
> 
> Attachment 186051
> ...


Yeah. I've seen one of them :Grin:

----------


## kukuwai

Happy birthday lads 

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk

----------


## Chur Bay

Tonight's results.
Anchored up and pump the berly.

It's a great part of the world. :Cool: 

Let this one go.would have gone close to 20 pounds.


Been trying our hand at jigging.
Our technique is pretty ugly but we got results.
Broke my rod on a big kingfish. Broke at the butt.
Maybe it was too light for the 80 pound braid?
Got a few good snapper on jack Mac livies intended for  kingis.

It's a great part of the world for sure. Hopefully back up before too long.

----------


## stingray

Now I’m not one to gossip , but got a PM from a veteran fisherman, with the above photos …I comment they look like good keepers , then says …errr I may have  being measuring them wrong and throwing back keepers…but it’s only gossip. My lips are sealed … :Innocent:  :3 8 14:

----------


## stingray

What a day! Lisa and I up early and on the road for Kaikoura. 

Everything went well but the weather, arrived at the camp sat down had a hot drink, chewed the fat , then waited for the rain to clear, that happened, filled the boat with gear …check the steering I said, after the young folk turned up at okiwi with it all seized up! 

All good dropped the boat in the tide, motor off the trailer , head for the wharf …everything goes loose …steering cable has snapped ..I kid you not ..the crew tell me I’ve jinxed them. Back on the trailer me turning the motor the skipper on the controls.

Back to camp, change boats as the weather holds ..back into the water the crew reckon they’ve had their back luck that runs in threes…pulled first pot 2 keepers, pulled next pot another handful , smiles getting wider and wider..

Dumped the diver over the side on a solid rock hit the bottom, nothing no cracks no crays ..oh dear the curse of stingray kicks again…climbed the rock face first overhang has a dozen shorts hanging tight …look up and what a wonderful sight a couple of keepers hanging like apples on a tree. 

Round the rock into a crack of dreams crays in numbers I’ve never ever seen in 30 years of diving, now comes the crazy thing reach for the big one and all the shorts scream back into the hole …now you cannot see the big one just a wall of feelers seriously you can’t reach any horns as the are stacked on top of each other like a hedgehog underwater …it was simply incredible, so rose out of the cave and here are keepers sunbathing on top of the cave in the weed! 

About now I’m smiling so hard my mask is flooding, cleared my mask and harvested a few more to fill my quota , surfaced beside the boat and handed in my catch sack. Blokes were pretty excited by now , as we had all being here over the years and three crays was a epic day / weekend and here we were with one more pot to pull and more crays that we had ever caught on all our trips combined. 

Last pot in close right into cray pot alley, seriously there would have being 30 pots around us as we pulled our last one …5 more in the shark catcher 2 keepers and  the rest back over the side. 

Broke open a beer each, saluted the fishing gods and each other…what a bloody fantastic couple of hours. 

Photos to follow. It’s late and the beer was cold! 

Huge thanks to @veitnamcam and @Munsey and my lady Lisa …let’s see what tomorrow brings

----------


## stingray



----------


## veitnamcam

Well some very seasoned fisher and diver may have been measureing incorrectly today as well.....after publicly giving a novice first timer shit about measuring wrong.
This is all hearsay of course ay.....you know who you are.

----------


## veitnamcam

For the record both anonymous people were measuring on the side of caution.....zero under size were taken but quite a few takers were released.

----------


## paremata

Got the first fish of the year in today, water temps are way up and the snapper were all but jumping into the boat. All really similar sized pannies with a few carrots for variety .

----------


## Danny

Fish on the bite off Tauranga spots today but we caught nothing of substance. 
Real hot.

----------


## ROKTOY

Got a call from VC as I was driving home from work last night.
A quick conversation had me bypassing the Supermarket and shootimg home for a wet suit and then a quick scarper to catch up with VC and his boy, and Stingray.
We boated out onto the estuary and proceeded to drag the channels to clear them of seaweed.
First drag netted a lone fishy victim.
Several drags and repositions later we had removed a decent volume of weed from the sea and had a few more tasty specimens in the chilly bin.
An good evening out watching an impressive amount of mullet (we think) jumping and a fantastic sunset before heading back to the ramp.
More plans afoot.
Cheers for the evening lads.

Sent from my SM-G390Y using Tapatalk

----------


## veitnamcam

Was a beautiful evening alrighty.

----------


## bunji

@veitnamcam  Yep moments like those truly let you forget about all the mundane things in life 

" The Gods do not charge time spent fishing, against a man’s allotted life span."

----------


## veitnamcam

The other import had been on at me for a while about taking him out for a dive....weather and tides looked good so off we went this morning at a leasurly 0800.



Dropped a longline in 15m then headed out.

Out the front for a swim in hopefully good vis as the tide started coming in.
Vis was good I ankored in 7m and was able to swim down and check it before buggering off to look for a fish.
I was pretty pleased with that as a unfit novice freediver.

Managed to shoot my first just barely legal butterfish.
Float line and my flippers were a pain in the proverbial....really need some new full foot pocket ones.
Got it sorted eventually and reloaded.
Shot a just legal blue cod....two from two pretty happy with that but the spot was a bit devoid of fish so we moved on to another spot.

Spot two was good vis now as the tide had had a couple of hours coming in. Ankored in 7m.
Gave my gun to the import to have a go and swam down to check ankor.....good looking spot for a Cray I thought.
Did a few more dives looking under ledges and overhangs but didn't see anything.
While I could get down there I had all of about 5seconds bottom time before I had to come back up so I headed in shallower.
Overhangs and weedy gutters and lots of small kina.
Swimming into a weedy overhang I found 3 decent sized kina and placed them on top of a big rock to collect later.
Down the side of the rock was a weed filled gutter about a meter deep by 400 wide and peering in the end of it occasionally I would see a glimpse of a bloody big butter.
Yelled out for the gun but the import was 200m away sitting on a rock trying to reload it so it took a while for him to get to me.
While I waited I did a few dives and just waited on the bottom looking into this gutter....it was nice and shallow at maybe 3-4m but I was weighted a little light so I couldn't stay perfectly still but non the less out came the massive butter....sat side on at maybe 2m range and I had no gun then it went back in the gut.
Finally get the gun, dive down rooky mistake too close and spook it.....can't find it again FFS.
Good few hours in the water and I'm starting to get cramp so give the gun back to the import and swim back to the boat.
Get changed and catch a couple of decent blues on the rod then hear a Hollar from the Shallows and the import has shot his first fish :Thumbsup:  a red moky.
Pull longline for two massive gurnard and one small returned.
Change spots and fish the slack till the top of the tide(to get on trailer without getting ute wet) and manage 4 nice pannie snaps not big but good eating and a big pod of dolphins did two drive buys on us :Cool: 

Every days a school day as they say and we both learnt a lot today.


Awesome day out but the sun was punishing!!

Oh and the kina were shit.
I thought they all were shit cos every one I have had had been until recently I ate some kiakoura ones and they were fat and sweet....really nice.
Nelson ones are skinny and bitter.

----------


## tiroahunta

Trying a new shore based spotnothing doing but will be back as need to try a change of tactics




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## madjon_

@veitnamcam
When the flax is in flower,the kina are sour

----------


## Maca49

Fishn at 1 pm, charter trip :Grin:

----------


## veitnamcam

> @veitnamcam
> When the flax is in flower,the kina are sour


They were sweet and creamy in kiakoura at New year's.

----------


## Danny

> Fishn at 1 pm, charter trip


Coro ways?

----------


## Maca49

Went out on the May Marie, really recommend this company, capt Dan was a lot of fun. Came home with half a doz snapper and a nice size JD. All filleted and now on way to be cooked. $135 per person kids free under 10. 5 hours on the briny. Awesome

----------


## Maca49

Would recommend these guys,

----------


## Pengy

> Would recommend these guys,


I hope they are not targeting the species shown on the hull. It would be very expensive from NZ

----------


## Maca49

> I hope they are not targeting the species shown on the hull. It would be very expensive from NZ


Snapper, JD and kingfish, we got one undersized kingy today.

----------


## stingray

Being slack with fishing reports and photos out this evening with VC clean warm water great vis boil ups in front of at anchor ..jumped in crays holding in normal spots shorts are back and shedding saw 15-20 crays managed 1, rest were well back couple missing feelers and others size crays holding tight in uncatchable spots. 

Huge shoal of Kahawai buzzed us no kingis in tow . Big local Blue Moki has survived Xmas ..small red Moki are in their crack . Great to see VC getting wet and on the hunt! Pretty average with the swell but good vis and warm water makes the difference. 

Thanks again to VC for getting my arse off the couch and out into the blue hugely appreciated

----------


## veitnamcam

Cheers let's do it again soon!

----------


## stingray

Flounder hunt

----------


## stingray

Got invited to do a Durville trip ...got a handful of kings kept one ..photos of sitting out off Stephen's Island waiting Groper ..Stephen Lighthouse

----------


## A330driver

Portland boat show  Stabi,s getting a lot of attention bloody happy to see that!!

----------


## rugerman

Nice, where do the oars go  :Grin:

----------


## veitnamcam

> Portland boat show … Stabi,s getting a lot of attention… bloody happy to see that!!
> 
> Attachment 187992


Must be why you can't get one here!

----------


## veitnamcam

Out for a fish this morning with a mate and his son in his wee Osprey 380.
Fishing was a bit slow but we got a feed of pannies and kahawai and in by 9am.







She goes bloody well with the 30hp two-stroke Merc on there.

----------


## A330driver

> Must be why you can't get one here!


Well… I asked them about that… they had several more on the way… he mentioned the size (can’t remember)but it’s either the biggest stabi make or close to it….. 2200 maybe?????… not sure of the number…… reputation wise ,I’m seeing more of them on the water here….. that can’t be bad

----------


## stingray

And we are away

----------


## stingray

The magic hour

----------


## stingray

Vc on the board

----------


## stingray

No no no no

----------


## stingray

Yes yes yes

----------


## Pengy

> Yes yes yes
> Attachment 188522
> Attachment 188523
> Attachment 188524


You could of done a TR on 12 just to rub it in  :Wink:

----------


## stingray

Limited before sunrise ..nothing massive but great to share with family and freinds

Sunrise and  fish cleaned away home

----------


## madjon_

Thanks "Team good kunz" :Thumbsup:

----------


## veitnamcam

Text up stingray are you keen for a Golden Bay snapper mish?

Got the txt back hell yes see you at 4 or 5 or some gentleman's hours like that...gave him the call ,low around 730 so wannabe early.
0230 at mine.....on the road with flounder dog and Stingray.
On the spot and burly deployed  just before 0500 it took 10-15 mins or so and I'mon with a nice sized panni snap which I returned for good luck.
Joe got a baby shark  :Thumbsup: ....I might have suggested he change to lures to avoid  them  :ORLY: 

Then we landed some nice fish each and I pulled up the burly to reload.....7.5kg burly all but gone in 20 minand in with a slow release model....the 7.5 had done its job and the fish turned up.
In good condition  for post spawn but hungry as
At times they would swallow the bottom hook swim up and grab the second before you even had a chance to strike!


Flounder dog learned to point snapper.



We limited out with 20 snapper before the sun had even risen!

Was an awesome  morning of epicness.
We we coming in and washing  the boat as others were just heading out.

----------


## Tahr

> Limited before sunrise ..nothing massive but great to share with family and freinds
> Attachment 188525
> Sunrise and  fish cleaned away home
> Attachment 188526


Amazing

----------


## 7mmwsm

Look what just hauled up. @nevereadyfreddy

----------


## Rushy

Nice!

----------


## Chur Bay

Typical West Coast panny. :Thumbsup: 
How deep?

----------


## 7mmwsm

> Typical West Coast panny.
> How deep?


30 meters.

----------


## veitnamcam

20p ?

----------


## Chur Bay

Nice. Got a measurement. Looks close to 20. :Cool:

----------


## veitnamcam

What an awesome morning on the water at a leisurely start of 9 a.m. cruising across the bay we came across boil ups acres and acres of kahawai!.



It was just me and the boy on this trip and he soon got into them,we landed 7 before thinking that's enough and off to another spot to try for something different.
We had heaps of current and heaps of Burly but just nothing was biteing and the sun was punishing so we headed in closer to the coast for a dive.

Not much happening in there either but I shot a couple of nice blue cod.

Up and off to check another spot.

Down on a weed bed I could see from the surface....no fish about but a nice surprise of beds of greenlip mussels.. all pretty small but maybe in another year or two.
Round to spot 3....a few known rocks.

Breath up....dive and have a look....work my way round the group of rocks and look into some caves underneath.
Viz on the surface isn't great but it's crystal on the bottom.
Don't see anything so swim out to another rock....it's a bit deeper and a long shallow cave under it.
I do a number of dives and basically just have a look and back up each time but I'm getting more comfortable.
Have worked my way round the rock almost back to were I started and bugger me here is a cray......and I recon I have a fair chance of grabbing it on a new breath.
Yell out to the boy... I've seen a cray!
Breathe up ...dive.... Fuck it's not there anymore.....or am I in a different spot?
Couple more dives but didn't see it again.
Back into the shallower rock and now I can get some bottom time.....like 10-15 seconds :Grin:  :Thumbsup: 
Spot a cray.....it's in a little cave in a jumble of rocks.
Couple of dives to sus out where I might be able to get at it.
Decide on a hole in the rocks about the size of my head....I can see feelers and horns and stuff my arm in blind and got my hand on it but it was off!
So stoked!

Into shore. A couple of groups of people having a drag for flounder.





What an awesome day. :Cool:

----------


## mikee

> What an awesome morning on the water at a leisurely start of 9 a.m. cruising across the bay we came across boil ups acres and acres of kahawai!.
> 
> Attachment 189046
> 
> It was just me and the boy on this trip and he soon got into them,we landed 7 before thinking that's enough and off to another spot to try for something different.
> We had heaps of current and heaps of Burly but just nothing was biteing and the sun was punishing so we headed in closer to the coast for a dive.
> 
> Not much happening in there either but I shot a couple of nice blue cod.
> 
> ...


That is an awesome bay to mess around it. 
We have not been out there since council in their infinate wisdom made the estuary "Dog on lead" only last year.
Previous to that we walked the bay every night thru spring, summer and autumn tide permitting, with the odd stuff up involving swimming with phone held up high!!.
If all the shellfish gatherers ever work out the best ones are on the main beach it will be rooted in no time................................sadly

----------


## veitnamcam

> That is an awesome bay to mess around it. 
> We have not been out there since council in their infinate wisdom made the estuary "Dog on lead" only last year.
> Previous to that we walked the bay every night thru spring, summer and autumn tide permitting, with the odd stuff up involving swimming with phone held up high!!.
> If all the shellfish gatherers ever work out the best ones are on the main beach it will be rooted in no time................................sadly


Nobody takes any notice of dog on lead Mikee.....four dogs off lead this arvo.
Dont let the barstards take your lifestyle..put dog on lead at car park....once in estuary there aint no bird nests....at least none that will survive the tide!

----------


## deer243

Always a good day out even thou the fish were hard to find. Must of been in the wrong spot Cam, all i have heard all day is guys catching too many snapper and big ones over the last 2 days.
Yesterday mates mate caught 4  around  20lbers within less than 2 hours on the rods then another guy caught his quote 6m of rabbit Island , nothing under 48cm.
Then see another post of 6 snapper today in tinny in 7m and nothing under 8lb, biggest 18lb.
They on the bite again.

----------


## veitnamcam

> Always a good day out even thou the fish were hard to find. Must of been in the wrong spot Cam, all i have heard all day is guys catching too many snapper and big ones over the last 2 days.
> Yesterday mates mate caught 4  around  20lbers within less than 2 hours on the rods then another guy caught his quote 6m of rabbit Island , nothing under 48cm.
> Then see another post of 6 snapper today in tinny in 7m and nothing under 8lb, biggest 18lb.
> They on the bite again.


Yea mate I blame the tardy start.
The goal was diving with my Son and rod fishing a secondary.
I have never had much luck with the sun high in the sky.
Let's see what tomorrow brings :Cool:

----------


## kukuwai

> They on the bite again.


Usually fickle in jan. To be honest i have given up trying to catch them for that month.

However my fishing diary shows some excellant catches in feb most years. Those catches are in shallow too 8-15m were all the entries i looked at tonight 

I'm getting my fizz on about hooking into them again 


Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk

----------


## 7mmwsm

> 20p ?


16lb

----------


## veitnamcam

Tardy report.
Out with @stingray  Nelson anaversary for mainly a dive and find some new turf mission but went early for a chance of some decent snapper.

Snapper Intel from a fellow forum member proved to be spiky dog hot spot and we gave up and headed into my never fail pannies spot(ok it's failed maybe twice)
Got a nice feed or 5 of pannies then scouted some turf to drop stingray on.
Spot decided on over he went.....bit of a swim round....then stationary bubbles pouring up.....park boat directly on top of bubbles and mark spot......more swimming around and more watching bubbles from above for me and park the boat on another mark when I see him working.
Far to deep for me those spots but it's a couple more marks we have to farm. :Thumbsup: 
In stark contrast to the Sunday when I had the whole ocean to myself ( well me and my son) Monday being a public holiday and good weather saw boats everywhere!
Joe up from dive  he talked me into ankoring for some tearakihi he had seen.
I was pretty over it by now....I had been fryed by the sun 3 days previous but gave it a go with the gear I had.
So ankors stuck....been drifting and motoring last 40min watching bubbles but no ankor up and catch a Terri he says

Ankor stuck did a bit of a reverse circle on it but I had a diver so sent him back down :Thumbsup: 

Round to look at some more turf on a breath not a bottle.

I had a bit of a swim but I was sunburned and dehydrated by day 4.
I did find a couple of almost legal paua tho....tho I doubt they will ever get legal where they are.
All in all a good morning,couple feeds of panni snaps and crays and great company as always.

----------


## stingray

Another great day, plans made on the hop …an hour before was a trip to the top of the hill to build fitness , two txts later if we are getting a wet arse let’s go floundering…keen as ..

Crew understandably were already were already doing other things, twisted jelly arms ( my son) and set sail. 

Got to the spot sent the young fella out wide …current was supposed to be pushing out ..one side of the channel was running hard out , our side was eddieing hard running back up the bank our net being dragged in the middle of this …..well turned into a shit show. 

So we hauled the drag to find a net rolled up into a tangle, fortunately with little weed and crap the tangle with a bit of effort and paintience was recovered back into a net,

Changed of tactics up into the head of the reach , netted us two flats , but heavy mud saw me washing the victims before gutting and icing them down, somehow  I managed to turn two into one…much to everyone else’s delight … @Pengy knows this pain …now so do I.

Another shallow drag binned a couple more along with some inchers sitting in in the bottom of the drag.

Back to the start a cold beer and a change of tide , the flood rushed we got a few bites, then the flood stopped , went sideways and then decided to ebb harder than it had flooded ,then just stopped . 2 hours into the flood we saw a wee push creeping ..out of time we hauled the drag in for the final time only to see a big flat in the tangle ,make it to shore ,shake itself out give us a flap of its tail and disappear into the tide …

Guess that was the story of our day…binned a few ,lost a few , rain came and went , tide did weird things ran in out and sideways ..company was excellent and even with all the challenges and amount of fresh water about we managed a feed. 

Cheers VC small VC and my lad ….always a memorable trip. Great folks and yarns

----------


## stingray



----------


## kukuwai

Its time to hunt some snapper again !!

Fully loaded and pretty excited 



Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk

----------


## kukuwai

Well its fair to say the snaps are back on the bite round here, and in shallow. (10m)

We had no problem loading plenty of 30-35cm brim in the bin this morning along with a couple of gurnard and a trevally.

Released a bucket full of under 30cm ones too.

Had dad on the boat with me and the boys which is always a treat to have three generations fishing together  Especially this time as he's fresh back from stewart island and had plenty of awesome stories !!

Launched early at low tide, only others to have a crack at that skinny water was a couple with matching (his & hers) fish pro sea doos. 

I thought of you both @MB &  @Shearer they are pretty tricked out machines and made short work of the skinny water. We also saw them when they came back in and they too had done very well

Sorry about the lack of photos, a piss poor effort on my part. I'll do better next time 

Get amongst it you nelson lads 






Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk

----------


## Maca49

Walked around one of the flood zone tracks the other night, saw about twenty eels in a small tributary running into the main pond, water was an orange/ red with algae Blume, is basically stagnant, relies on rain for flow down the valley

----------


## MB

> Launched early at low tide, only others to have a crack at that skinny water was a couple with matching (his & hers) fish pro sea doos. 
> 
> I thought of you both @MB &  @Shearer they are pretty tricked out machines and made short work of the skinny water. We also saw them when they came back in and they too had done very well



Yeah, awesome fishing machines for sure. You're not supposed to run them in less than a metre of water as debris and rocks can get sucked in to the impeller. I'm happy to run mine at half that depth over sand.

----------


## Shearer

> Yeah, awesome fishing machines for sure. You're not supposed to run them in less than a metre of water as debris and rocks can get sucked in to the impeller. I'm happy to run mine at half that depth over sand.


Did you end up getting a boat?

----------


## MB

> Did you end up getting a boat?


It's still not arrived! Ordered May 2021, supposed to be due in March 2022. Last I heard, it's going to be end April 2022. Fine by me as I haven't saved enough pennies yet!

----------


## kukuwai

Beautiful morning out on the water with the boys today.

Loads of brim about, often they came in twos 



Released heaps and kept a few tasty looking ones.



Massive schools of kahawai boiling up out there too. We had loads of fun nabbing a few of those on the way in. 

The most interesting thing about that was what they were feeding on....white bait !!
Literally spewing them out when we brought them on board and there stomachs were absolutely chocka with them.



Its a good thing when the bait run out of season, at least they don't have to avoid all the sock nets  Hopefully plenty of them make it up into the wetlands 

Heaps of boats out so i caught up with all the usual suspects at the ramp. Those that went out wide 28-30m nothing but cuta. Seen some really nice snaps caught in 12-13m off the W,U's. We were fishing at 15m, streight out from mapua    @veitnamcam hopefully your checking in, those depths are especially for you 

Also if any of you nelson lads are interested in albacore. 

There are a fair few about. Dad and his mates got 15 today 40m line off the able tazzy 






Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk

----------


## screamO

Had a big three days out fishing,
Day 1, setlines in Tasman bay and up to Golden bay. Good snaps on setlines and rods
Day 2, early start down the Westcoast. Straight in to the groper, had to move as we had enough...caught some tarakihi and snapper then turned around and headed up to durville island for the night.
Day 3, just played around the bottom of the island, snapper, gurnard and cod. then back to Nelson.

----------


## kukuwai

The entire tasman bay was flat as a pancake today and we have covered a good few km's.

Lets just say its been a big day but I've loved every second of it....so much so that I'm going to do it again tomorrow 

Didn't take any photos out on the water, far to busy looking for tuna !!

I did take some pictures of the fruits of the day tho 









Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk

----------


## screamO

> The entire tasman bay was flat as a pancake today and we have covered a good few km's.
> 
> Lets just say its been a big day but I've loved every second of it....so much so that I'm going to do it again tomorrow 
> 
> Didn't take any photos out on the water, far to busy looking for tuna !!
> 
> I did take some pictures of the fruits of the day tho 
> 
> 
> ...


Good shit...

----------


## deer243

Went for a surfcast off the  local beach with my partners son on monday night. Was great fishing.
Hooked 3 eaglerays, had 2 on at same time. Not big but my one jumped a number of times and was around 30lb. Then we caught a 40cm snapper and a few that were just legal we threw back.

Had half a dozen kahawai  and i lost one that was easy 4-5 lb when it jumped just before landing. But the highlight of the night was after it got dark i decided to throw a whole kahawai head
out on one of the rods.
10 mins later line started peeling off and my partners son took the rod and was on.
Was thinking it was a ray but it didnt fight like it was one then couldnt belive my eyes when he played in the biggest snapper  ive seen local caught of the beach.
Around 11 lbers, 67cm and fat as .
Made the night so we were all happy.

----------


## kukuwai

Picked up a nice trev today and a few more snaps.



Ran 5 skirts for a bit but never spied any tuna, didn't travel as far as yesterday tho.

Another primo morning on the water. Bloody paradise 




Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk

----------


## Micky Duck

nice looking knife....

----------


## kukuwai

> nice looking knife....


Cheers Micky, i brought the tang and put the handle on it myself. Not up to vipers standard but i was happy with the result.

Its great to use, the blade is awesome  

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk

----------


## Fat belly Dog

@kukuwai  hey I thought you said the fishing was shit down here...  Nice Trev, I like them as sashimi when fresh.  The last few days have been magic down here, enjoying the no wind and warm weather.

----------


## kukuwai

> @kukuwai  hey I thought you said the fishing was shit down here...  Nice Trev, I like them as sashimi when fresh.  The last few days have been magic down here, enjoying the no wind and warm weather.


Glad your enjoying it round here 

We ate the whole thing raw. Half as sashimi with soy. The other half in a poki sauce, that was a hit !! Very tasty under rated fish !! 

Yep rubbish fishing, no trout for miles 

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk

----------


## Fat belly Dog

Took the dog for a walk out at the Glen today, massive schools of bait fish been smashed and birds working all the way, out about 200 to 500m. Kahwai I assume, some big fish in amounst them.

----------


## MB



----------


## kukuwai

Got a job on 



Hope the forecast stays good for the weekend 

Might be a day on the snaps and a day on the tuna if it does 

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk

----------


## Gibo

I find tuna prefer bullet heads. Good luck out there

----------


## Gibo

And use singles, better hook up rate then those awful doubles things

----------


## Shearer

Tokoroa Chicken in purple and black is a winner. Fished well out behind the boat.

----------


## kukuwai

@Gibo that's good i have got heaps off bullet heads, i got those ones as a point of difference. They were actually marketed as mahi mahi lures but i trimmed them down a bit.

Interesting what you say about single hooks. Most of my lures are rigged with singles. However I now have half a dozen doubles so will conduct an experiment. 

Those doubles in the photo were from the local commercial store, they were very adamant they were the way to go?!

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk

----------


## screamO

Well the westcoast is looking bloody good for Friday and Saturday. I didn't have much whish for the Saturday but hell keen on doing Friday.
Short notice I know....any one keen? Probably 2.5K in fuel divided by the numbers on board.
Not sure how to add you nelson boys in, but lets try.... Nope, me to dump for that.
????

----------


## Shearer

Why do these things always happen when I am not available????

----------


## kukuwai

> Well the westcoast is looking bloody good for Friday and Saturday. I didn't have much whish for the Saturday but hell keen on doing Friday.
> Short notice I know....any one keen? Probably 2.5K in fuel divided by the numbers on board.
> Not sure how to add you nelson boys in, but lets try.... Nope, me to dump for that.
> ????


I can't do the friday either unfortunately but i can link a few of the nelson crew for you. @veitnamcam @ROKTOY @stingray @burtonator  @deer243 

It does look pretty bloody good off the coast on friday 

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk

----------


## screamO

I know.... It would be nice to plan these things! I wish I could!

----------


## screamO

> I can't do the friday either unfortunately but i can link a few of the nelson crew for you. @veitnamcam @ROKTOY @stingray @burtonator  @deer243 
> 
> It does look pretty bloody good off the coast on friday 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


Thanks for the extras....... you never know, one day I might get more organized and give a bit more notice...

----------


## ROKTOY

Can't do Friday either dammit..would be there If I could though.
Another trip out would be grand, cheers Screamo.

Sent from my SM-G990E using Tapatalk

----------


## stingray

First dip of the autum season.

Invited the usual gang of blokes. Tides wern't huge but suited a afternoon fish .

First drag up the ebbing currant, felt a bite
my side and a couple on the imports end ...so with a bit of encouragement from a short fella @Pengy ..we hauled the drag ..well bugger me the pom's curse has being lifted .

9 beautiful flats lay flapping on the shore amongst them a much sort after diamond / sand flounder..

Smiles all round a bit of weed shaking and stick removal...down the beach and reset.. @ROKTOY arrived and got gear up...we finished our second drag with another handful of flats ...
 @ROKTOY and the @Pengy .managed to set up their own drag ...but with a flooding tide and short legs and waders ...my concerns for the deep water specialist were increased .

We wrangled him back to dry land after much hissing and bitting left the taller import to manage the deep end .

The flood pushed and hits were called ..so with the tide running and tippy toes the drag was recovered...wow big solid flats and a massive diamond a huge treat .

Binned the net but the hard working crew wanted one more dip..sectioned off a 1/3 of a flooding Chanel...shared a beer and a yarn.. 

Nothing until old stinker headed up the flats ..hauled him in ,lifted the net off em and a bonus flounder splashed about in the drag at our feet ...perfect .

----------


## Pengy

Thankyou

----------


## Rushy

I dare say that like mine, those Penguin legs should should carry a public blindness warning.  Good fish there guys.

----------


## veitnamcam

Shit hot lads. :Cool:

----------


## rugerman

Nice haul guys, enjoy the flappers  :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## burtonator

> I can't do the friday either unfortunately but i can link a few of the nelson crew for you. @veitnamcam @ROKTOY @stingray @burtonator  @deer243 
> 
> It does look pretty bloody good off the coast on friday 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


Sorry fellas I cant do Friday either. Might be heading out that way Saturday though!!

----------


## veitnamcam

> Well the westcoast is looking bloody good for Friday and Saturday. I didn't have much whish for the Saturday but hell keen on doing Friday.
> Short notice I know....any one keen? Probably 2.5K in fuel divided by the numbers on board.
> Not sure how to add you nelson boys in, but lets try.... Nope, me to dump for that.
> ????


I can do Friday but can't do halvsies on a 2.5k fuel bill!.

But keen for a trip. 
I'm aprox month on month off for work now.

----------


## veitnamcam

I'm going fishing tomorrow with Dad....I figured it was the logical thing to do on my first day off after a month of fishing. :Thumbsup:

----------


## veitnamcam

Out with Dad and his neighbor this morning to my spot x to try get D onto some decent snapper as she had only ever caught pannies.
Conditions were pretty shit to be fair with about 15knt offshore wind and a really short sharp 1m swell and the old 1.5m.
We swung round on the ankor in the wind and swell but at least we had current.
Things were slow to start..we had current...two burlys down.
I pulled one up to check and cut all the plastic off it for a faster deploy and a few min later Dad is on with a spiky dog....far canal.....let's stick it out it's only one.
Then dad's on with a nice eater snapper.


Then I get a good one on my strayline and bloody bust it off about half way up.....bloody numpty I had too much drag on and with it chewing the trace I just busted it off. :Oh Noes: 
Redemption came quickly tho and I got a nice snap as did D on my other rod



During the double hook up excitement Dad had dropped his line and left his rod in neutral in the rod holder which naturally had caught a small spiky dog who took it oround the main where it proceeded to wrap a hundred meters of braid around it. :Thumbsup: 
It just wouldn't be fishing with Dad if he didn't do that at least once per trip :ORLY: 
Gumboots off, everything out of pockets I'm out the back...not a shit show of untangeling it I cut it and pull as much as I can out of in front of the prop and cut free.
I thought about getting in to clear it but the way the boat was pitching I would have got a prop in the face so just cleared as best I could with a knife.
All in all a good morning,plan came together 6 nice big snapper landed, a few unintentional releases...lots of tangles in props burlys other lines etc back on the trailer at 1130 just as the wind started to ease.

----------


## Gibo

Stonkers man, dad will be chuffed! Taking my dad to my favorite kingi spot in the morning, hopefully get him connected on one of my stickbaits

----------


## stingray

Part two of VC the Fishermans  fishing story. 

So after a few phone calls we met at my place, cleaned the crap out of the drag drying on the lawn. "Thanks guys".
Packed and headed for the estuary, got their to enjoy the end of the ebb tide. 

Set up and headed further down the reach thinking it would be better, dropped the drag in only to find a sunken island/ sand bar in the middle of the reach which the bottom line dug into,  
   @ROKTOY to the rescue pulling the bottom line free ...then he say hold on reaches down again , then calls for the bucket as a angry flattie breaks the surface in Roktoy's death grip, into the bucket it goes with the mob of us yelling don't drop it , and all sorts of other other blokeish encouragment. 

So pulled the drag up the bank the new bloke was full of smiles as the net showed signs of life, a lot of shorts but in the end four reasonable keepers, into the water again with the new guy and and VC#2 hauling hard with the experts offering advice from dry land. 

Hauled out another handful of shorts put back for another day, kept the two biggest...so everyone had a couple to take home, the ebb was finishing and the sun setting over the hill.

Back in ...some harvested cockles , whilst we hauled the drag ..the new bloke was grinning calling bites and "ohh shit good bites", myself I thought we had a Ray and a couple of shorts kicking in the drag...

Up the bank it came tails flapping , everyone jumping laughing yelling ..VC in his usual calm manner just call for a simple grap the float line and roll the fish out , well how about that it worked. I grabbed a bin and we gathered up our catch dumped in a few buckets of water then sorted through the catch taking a few for family and friends . Then released all the half grown, shorts and token monkfish 

Was certainly a wicked evening made so very much better by the company laughter and yarns, hell the guys even took the time to float the drag and shake out the weed sticks and shells and pack it away clean tidy! Thanks guys! 

Another wonderful memory just like the mid week trip . Great people bring great success and the best of times. 

Cheers.

----------


## veitnamcam

Cheers everyone good times.

----------


## ROKTOY

That was another good evenings fish.
Good to see the flatties back.
Cheers guys. 

Sent from my SM-G990E using Tapatalk

----------


## madjon_

Cheers VCand other GCs

----------


## kukuwai

Glad to see you have dusted the dust off that dragnet @stingray Looks to be some nice catches too 

Also good to see you back posting @veitnamcam !! However I know you will torment me over the next month while I'm at work 

Just me and the two boys at home this weekend so we were on the water early. Long line down at 35m. Trolled 5 skirts with the SW for an hr then back for nothing.

Picked the LL for 3 gurnard & 3 big cod + the usual compliment of grayboys !! At least there wasn't any cod heads but very surprised there was no snaps.

Redeployed it......it calmed off and the sun came out.



I have always been a fan of sun when trolling for albies and it didn't take long before the oldest lad had his first so he was over the moon !!



You don't actually have to go far at the moment to find the blue water it is really close to the back of the islands with a great looking line where it meets the turquoise !!

Picked the longline again for more of the same but still no snaps. Very interesting as for the last few weeks we have been picking up a few goodies at this depth !!

Found a huge bird work up on the way in so the 5yr old had a ball smashing a heap of kahawai. 



A great day in a great place !!

Now to load the little boat for tomorrow 


Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk

----------


## Sideshow

@veitnamcam what did that big snap weigh in at? Cheers

----------


## kukuwai

Had a quick early run out to 10m from grossies this morning.



No big thumpers like those ones of yours cam but plenty of pannies.

Kept a few for a feed and home before 10  





Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk

----------


## veitnamcam

> @veitnamcam what did that big snap weigh in at? Cheers


16p.....They pretty skinny atm as they have just finnished spawning. Pre spawn it might have gone 20p.

----------


## veitnamcam

> Glad to see you have dusted the dust off that dragnet @stingray Looks to be some nice catches too 
> 
> Also good to see you back posting @veitnamcam !! However I know you will torment me over the next month while I'm at work 
> 
> Just me and the two boys at home this weekend so we were on the water early. Long line down at 35m. Trolled 5 skirts with the SW for an hr then back for nothing.
> 
> Picked the LL for 3 gurnard & 3 big cod + the usual compliment of grayboys !! At least there wasn't any cod heads but very surprised there was no snaps.
> 
> Redeployed it......it calmed off and the sun came out.
> ...


Gave the fishing a break and took some boys away for a hunt and still came home with crayfish! 
How good! :Thumbsup:

----------


## screamO

Well I managed to get a crew together for the Friday mission down the westcoast. Lines of at 3.30am.
Not sure what happened to the weather forecast.....I must have been looking at it upside down or something as it wasn't as good as promised.
Not a bad day in the end though

----------


## Gibo

Shit those are some fat cod!

----------


## veitnamcam

Any locals want to hang onto an end of a flounder net in the morning?

----------


## veitnamcam

> Any locals want to hang onto an end of a flounder net in the morning?


And again,will be gentlemens hours

----------


## veitnamcam

Out with Dad and his mate down from the NI.
Said mate nicknamed me veitnamcam so that's where that came from.
Out to last week's money spot but the tides are all up the shit now so not on the water till 9....small tides little/no current....wind against tide...

I had mentally prepared myself for lots of tangles and I was not disappointed....at least none were in the prop this time :Thumbsup: 
About an hour of spiky dogs and nothing else it was time to bug out.
Changed depth and location a few miles hoping for gurnard and maybe some shallow snaps.
Ok when ankored but then screaming easterly as it so often does in that spot.
Some more tangles.
A few massive Kahawai and gurnard the wind made us piss off to spot three.
Dead no current....managed a few pannie snapper and a couple more gurnard.
Bit of a slow morning but got a feed and quota of tangles.

----------


## Joe Schmo

Sometimes the spot is bangoville, sometimes the spot sucks…at least that’s what I say.

----------


## veitnamcam

> Sometimes the spot is bangoville, sometimes the spot sucksat least thats what I say.


Yup....Here in Tasman  bay I like big tides and good current coiniciding with change of light.....if you cant catch fish then then you are definitely in the wrong spot..

----------


## Pengy

> And again,will be gentlemens hours



I plan on getting the yak wet tomorrow, so will pass up the kind invite

----------


## veitnamcam

> I plan on getting the yak wet tomorrow, so will pass up the kind invite


I expect  a report  :Cool:

----------


## veitnamcam

Beautiful weather today and my diver is suffering the man flu or whoo flu or something so what better to do than get Dad and my Son out for a flounder drag before it gets too cold.


Small tides equals big lows and there was water everywhere. I'd be swimming trying to drag my normal spot so tryed a spot I know to have a clean bottom cos it's normally high and dry at low.
A couple of hits then stingray...big stingray....managed to get him out and lost the flounder in the process then imediatly caught another ray...bugged out to another channel.
A wee drag in another spot a few hits then just as circling into the bank I feel ol ray ray hit the net.... not one but two.
Haul hard for shore before they tangle it too much, tip em out and 4 nice big flats.
Spot 3, feel a few hits then another ray....tip it out and lose the flounder.
Finally it starts to push and I feel the hits.... hoping it's not just one lively fish.
Almost had to swim back to the boat side of the channel and we caught two more rays as the net was nearly on shore.
Thankfully managed to tip them pretty much straight out and hauled in a decent rig and 14-15 flounder some of them were massive.

Dad was pretty happy I think.

----------


## rugerman

Nice one, bloody good to come home with a result  :Have A Nice Day: 
Glad the rays didn't munt ya net

----------


## Micky Duck

watched our son use a cast net the other evening....surprised me how it worked and just how quick and efficent it was at catching baitfish.... I had thought they worked like a purse upsidedown...but nope..it goes out in circle then the weights pull it downwards like a bell,then they get together closing net,the mesh is sized to be like regular gill nets.

thought came to mind how effective it would be from boat in a burley trail.
heck of a quick way to obtain batfish.

----------


## veitnamcam

> Nice one, bloody good to come home with a result 
> Glad the rays didn't munt ya net


Me too!!!

----------


## Beaker

> watched our son use a cast net the other evening....surprised me how it worked and just how quick and efficent it was at catching baitfish.... I had thought they worked like a purse upsidedown...but nope..it goes out in circle then the weights pull it downwards like a bell,then they get together closing net,the mesh is sized to be like regular gill nets.
> 
> thought came to mind how effective it would be from boat in a burley trail.
> heck of a quick way to obtain batfish.


I've seen the yanks using these and thought the same.
Any details on the net and where to buy? I'm keen to get one, but there seems to be a few of options. I want one to throw off the back ( or side), and close without hitting the bottom.

----------


## Micky Duck

in whitianga from local store is as close as can tell you sorry...he has two mesh sizes,the larger perfect for jack makeral,the smaller for herrings/piper.

----------


## rugerman

yeah I have thought that too. I think they take a bit of knack to throw and I'm not sure how much room you would have to swing in on the boat ( well my boat with a rocket launcher anyway). Rub up some bread on the surface and let it rip




> watched our son use a cast net the other evening....surprised me how it worked and just how quick and efficent it was at catching baitfish.... I had thought they worked like a purse upsidedown...but nope..it goes out in circle then the weights pull it downwards like a bell,then they get together closing net,the mesh is sized to be like regular gill nets.
> 
> thought came to mind how effective it would be from boat in a burley trail.
> heck of a quick way to obtain batfish.

----------


## Beaker

> yeah I have thought that too. I think they take a bit of knack to throw and I'm not sure how much room you would have to swing in on the boat ( well my boat with a rocket launcher anyway). Rub up some bread on the surface and let it rip


Bait board, out board, etc... And of the us of a can doit, we can certainly doit! Just not sure on the option that works with the nz fish....
Sabakis are great but also keen on lessoning bait cost....

----------


## veitnamcam

Got ol stingray out this evening after work( his not mine :Thumbsup:  )
Plan to prospect some new ground.

Conditions were epic good! Especially for an evening in Tasman bay.





Dropped the insurance policys.
With fishing so good of late haven't used the longlines but not much fishing gets done on a evening dive trip.

Kahawai were boiling up all over the bay.... Acres and acres of them.

Spot one and two no good other than blue cod we pulled lines, one spiky,some pannies,some gurnard,some stonking big kahawai.





Back to a known rock and Joe managed to pull out a keeper and got back in just on dark.
Was a beautiful evening on the water....we don't get that many in Tasman bay usually the evening breeze/gale starts up around 3pm.

----------


## stingray

Great after work dive, even better to have a skipper / boatman that takes care of you staying in close and generally being a good barstard! 

Vis was surprisingly averagegiving the weather we have had and it being an open coast, sadly the turf was the same ...on the sounder it looked great on the bottom it lacked holes cracks and holding turf. Plenty of large rocks but not holding structure. 

VC was amazingly patient as we bombed turf all over , the weather was unbelievable calm to the horizon apart from the boil ups . 

Ran out of light before we ran out of air , old faithful rocks still holding good numbers of crays, from tiny to good keepers , tonight the catching holes were empty but the cunning batstard holes were holding plenty ...a great safe dive. 

Amazing evening , so calm you could hear the Kawhai rsssssshhhhhh the surface ..and the goats bleat from the sunny face. 

Killed a few fish including 55 cm Kawhai a few delicious half grown snaps,  released some keeper pannies and a very solid rig easily 130cm ..

Ended the evening with a sunset and a beer and some yarns.

Thanks VC was an epic few hourss

----------


## Gibo

Fishing yesterday

----------


## kukuwai

Managed to get the oldest lad out of bed before six this morning and into his wetsuit. Actually he had no choice as I can't drag the net by myself  



Did the first couple of drags in the dark expecting a stingray at any minute, which fortunately didn't materialize.

Some nice flats were landed...



We managed to drag thru a patch of oysters on the second one which took us a while to clear out of the net but eventually we were back in for a third drag. This time the tide was pushing hard but it provided some more nice fish and no oysters !!!



We were both very happy with that so headed home. Dad quickly appeared to help with the filleting as he says flounder are his favourite fish. Sent him home with a few so he was happy and I was greatful for the help 

A primo morning with some tasty spoils..






Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk

----------


## veitnamcam

Been a bit slack on the photos and reports.
Headed down the west coast wed Thursday, beautiful weather went for a swim and got a feed of Paua.

Friday evening a drag with @stingray and @ROKTOY.
Stuggeled a bit with rays and rig,prospected new ground to drag. Ended up with some nice flats and a surprise decent panni snapper.

Out this morning with old workmate
 Got a big rig before we even had all the net in the water, got that tangeling prick out and one short drag 23 big fat flattys...one of which being a sand flounder.

----------


## ROKTOY

Finished at work around 4pm Saturday.
Grabbed wetsuits and net. Threw the lad the dog and my wife in the car and shot out to the beach.
Net in the water just after 5pm. 3 drags in the shallows on the out going tide saw us with 15 flatties and a kahawai.
Got my good lady on the end of the net for a drag and she pulled iin half a dozen fish. I think she was quite chuffed.



Sent from my SM-G990E using Tapatalk

----------


## kukuwai

Up early again today and off out the local channel with the boys. 



Beautiful morning on the water with the brim biting hard. At one stage we were just frantically releasing them. The new burly was outstanding cheers VC !!!

One nice trevally amongst the brim which is about to be sashimi lunch !



Home nice and early with two very happy lads and good bin of fish.



I enjoyed the above posts fellas. Good to see that everyone is getting amongst it !! Bloody paradise 



Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk

----------


## stingray

@ROKTOY What I'm really want to know is who took the deep end?  I need to see this vertically challenged flounder mission in action! :
 :Thumbsup: 

Big ups for getting the whole family out. Great to see you were successful!

----------


## ROKTOY

> @ROKTOY What I'm really want to know is who took the deep end?



Thats why we started to fish on the outgoing tide.
Last set I was on tip toes to get back to shore just after turn of the tide.

Sent from my SM-G990E using Tapatalk

----------


## veitnamcam

Got Dad out this morning and picked a spot where he wouldn't have to get wet and could drag from shore.
17 this morning.

----------


## rugerman

Shit nice haul, some bloody good eating there

----------


## stingray

A very relaxed flounder drag this morning. The familiar folks along with a couple of hounds! 

Wonderful conditions clear, still, but a high low so water everywhere and deep channels , so we dug what we could, laughed, swam , harvested cockles , watched a flight of swans and feeding birds call to each other be for landing. I think Aaron really enjoyed that.

Once again a bit of experience/ knowledge saw us on the win after dragging logs , weed and a few flats  @ROKTOY suggested a spot he had a bit of success with a couple of weeks before and great intel provided the goods with a monk fish and some solid flats.

With young blokes splashing each other and wrestling in the tide ,dogs chasing each other and crashing about and the tide flooding the flats rather than pushing up the channels we pulled the pin. 

Another one of life's treats, plans made, yarns shared,  Jess broke Rouge again he's a limping sleeping lump, folded up and snoring on his bed. 

Thanks guys a perfect catch up

----------


## stingray

Give a mates your net, they will fill it ….

Made a grand plan to prospect a new reach …but made an arse of myself by over committing ..dropped gear off to @ROKTOY’s place headed to hockey duty. 

Got to hockey found out I’d got my weekends wrong, “ bloody idiot” …enjoyed the game being played and away home geared up headed to the happy hunting ground…guys had changed the plan for a spot Roktoy knew and hoped would be a successful introduction for @axeman. 

I arrived half way through the drag, it was a great low tide , warm sun on our backs , dogs tearing about …yarns flowing…the drag was beached with plenty of life showing …bugger me 4 large flats in one pocket …ohh bugger 3 rays two side by side in the middle if the net and a beast lying in the top corner ..they were wonderfully calm, we lifted the first free easily the second had the cord net wrapped around its barb …with some ginger moments we freed that one and then over to the beast.. it to a bit of lift untwist then the net off it’s solid barb. Then two of us grabbed a wing each and put the beast back into the tide. 

Keeping a eye on the beast we set our drag above it , dogs swimming being yelled at , our beautiful ladies yarning laughing and offering advice we sent @axeman over to the deep side ..drag your feet , go up , go down , go shallow , no deeper than that , the poor bugger had more advice than anyone needs, but as we found the gutter shallowing tails and splash’s appeared in the drag, a boil told a story of another ray so into shore it came ..tails appeared the gang went silent as large delicious flats were beached, a quick and easy release of old stinker, and we were gutting fish. 

We binned the net headed back down to the honey hole ..another quick drag had a few more beautiful flats , a count up and a sort out we binned the net , cracked a beer. @axeman and Aaron selected a feed of cockles, the sun set, we ditched wetsuits for warm cloths, sat on Ute trays and shared out fish , young Aaron doing duty. 

With the chill in the air we said our goodbyes, everyone with fish to share and plenty of homes to gift them into ..another slice of life with wonderful folks. 

Shared knowledge saw another successful outing.

----------


## stingray

@axeman had a hunger

----------


## stingray

Success

----------


## ROKTOY

That's how you get a guy hooked on floundering, what a nice afternoon. 
With Stingray lending his net and a wetsuit for Axeman, we were set.
Once drag done just as Stingray arrived, and then I got kicked off the shallow end of the net.... Just as well there were fish to gut. 
Its a bit rough when the fish you catch have already been chewed on by something else. bloody Rays. 
Big, fat fish and damned tasty to boot. Dropped off a couple of flatties to a fellow form member who was stuck working a night shift. 
Cheers  @stingray,  @axeman. Tonight's tea was a very nice feed of fresh cockles steamed with honey, soy sauce and lots of butter. with a delicious side of fresh flounder.

----------


## kukuwai

Epic weekend on the coast, sea flat calm !!!
Hopefully  @screamO you were rampaging 

No shortage of surf casting action for us, just simply feasting on Kia moana 

 

Great to see you you guys got @axeman on the drag !!

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk

----------


## Joe Schmo

I get up Saturday at 0400 to sit on the hook for 7 hours and nothin. Take the lucky ladies out mid day today for 2 hours and shablamma!!!

----------


## Gibo

Nice, what type of salmon is that Matt?

----------


## Joe Schmo

Our spring chinook is the holy grail in the NW US and my life's work (you'd think I'd be better at catching em), they're endangered and the #1 reason for salmon research in the hydropower system on the Columbia and Snake Rivers. This was a hatchery fish but the truly wild ones that I work with/on are headed to Idaho headwater which are 1500km from the ocean and 1800M in elevation.

----------


## stingray

@Joe Schmo bring your knowledge …we had a magnificent salmon ( introduced) run down south Canterbury and south wards .. but recently it has fallen apart I’m sure your knowledge will be helpful !

----------


## MarkN

> @Joe Schmo  …we had a magnificent salmon ( introduced) run down south Canterbury and south wards .. but recently it has fallen apart


Anything to do with irrigation?

Went on a trip around the S.I. recently, I couldn't believe the amount of lush green verdant pasture, that was arid stoney plains, when I was kid.

Parts of the trip I thought I was in the Waikato.

----------


## kukuwai

> Anything to do with irrigation?


One of several contributing factors.

https://fishingmag-co-nz.cdn.ampproj...salmon-returns


Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk

----------


## Micky Duck

our salmon no longer have a big long un dammed river in the waitaki to run up.....there are still fish there and if the hatchery keeps poking out small stuff there will always be SOME fish to return...in the 30 years I have been living in south canterbury Ive heard endless bleating about how its the trawlerss off shore,its boats too close to river mouth,its too little water in rivers,its fish going into irrigation canals and getting lost,its chemicals in water,its cow shit in streams.....very seldom do we hear.....maybe we catch too many.....or there are too many dickheads driving souped up 4X4 through rivers.

if you look back far enough the very best salmon river was actually the ashburton...yip that is correct...Ashburton...and they had a fish trap to capture and KILL trout to ensure salmon had better chances.....its in the older magazine article's if you look hard enough.

funny we hear the same things about the Taupo trout fishery too.... simple maths at play here...more humans =more demand on the same sized resource=less to go around.

----------


## sore head stoat

I have waited all my working life to retire and salmon fish.. My take on it.

1. Lack of fish screens and lack of effective fish screens and ECANs complete lack of willingness to ensure fish screens are either in place or working.
2. Ocean warming.
3. Removal of water from the river for irrigation causing the river to be warmer and lack of flow causes silting of the river.
4.  Poor genetics in the form of hatchery bred [farmed fish genetics ]  fish being added to the wild fish genes that have evolved to run our rivers.

----------


## mikee

Well all my nieces, nephews etc had no issues catching salmon this year. They reckon was the best season on the Rakaia for ages.

----------


## sore head stoat

Yes mikee it was a good season on the Rakaia and no doubt the pick of the rivers. One could fairly describe the other rivers as a disaster though.

----------


## Danny

Hey, Im uneducated on the salmon so what are the best months please guys?, there is a season right?
I plan to come down next year and take the jet boat up the Rakaia (or any other recommended river), to hunt and fish and look about for a bit.

----------


## sore head stoat

Rakaia if you have a jet boat. Mid Nov can be a bit hit and miss. Dec thru to March will be you pick months.

Plenty of other rivers to boat , depends how much you want to bash your boat up I guess lol.

----------


## kukuwai

@Danny If your going to chase salmon in Canterbury.  There is a good book that's worth a read. 

Its called Salmon fever by ross millichamp.

I see there are a couple of cheap copies on tard me 

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk

----------


## Danny

Cheers


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Joe Schmo

Y'all definitely have a very unique fish and game situation/management thing going on...invasive species dominating things on the mainland: trout, salmon, multiple deer, elk, tahr, etc. On one hand they're invasive so people say "they're an invasive species" on the other hand people seem to cherish them in the outdoors community. It's just crazy for me to hear and see so much great talk about how important these species are and how much joy they bring the residents yet as far as management is concerned there's always...**they are an invasive species. Unique for sure.

----------


## Shearer

> Y'all definitely have a very unique fish and game situation/management thing going on...invasive species dominating things on the mainland: trout, salmon, multiple deer, elk, tahr, etc. On one hand they're invasive so people say "they're an invasive species" on the other hand people seem to cherish them in the outdoors community. It's just crazy for me to hear and see so much great talk about how important these species are and how much joy they bring the residents yet as far as management is concerned there's always...**they are an invasive species. Unique for sure.


Unfortunately there is still a proportion of the population that do see these valuable creatures as "invasive" and are hell bent on irradicating them. A bit of a hangover from mid last century when deer numbers were out of control and major damage was being done to the native ecosystem. Deer etc were labeled "pests" and it is only recently that they have been separated from introduced predators as the number one enemy to our native ecology. On this forum you see the people who do value them as a wonderful resource and would like them managed in a way that balances our endemic species with those that have been introduced.

----------


## Joe Schmo

I hate to say something that would get me elected mayor of NZ before even moving there but how about...$1000 Tahr, $1000 Wapiti and $500 all deer species tags for nonresidents  :Redbullsmiley:

----------


## Shearer

We need more of that sort of thinking over here. We tend to sell NZ short in a lot of areas.

----------


## veitnamcam

Hmmm no fishing story's from the weekend huh.

----------


## rugerman

Geez that would have been a workout in the flounder net  :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## burtonator

> Hmmm no fishing story's from the weekend huh.
> 
> Attachment 196549


Please tell more!!  :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## kukuwai

Thumper !!!

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk

----------


## Shearer

> Hmmm no fishing story's from the weekend huh.
> 
> Attachment 196549


Looks like it's done 10 rounds with Tyson.

----------


## veitnamcam

> Please tell more!!


Old pic from a couple years back

----------


## veitnamcam

> Looks like it's done 10 rounds with Tyson.


Yup

----------


## stingray

Barstard thought you had caught another…had me in all kind of frustration…well played

----------


## Joe Schmo

VC caught that thing??!! I don’t care when you caught it…that’s awesome!! Gotta be almost close to 100kg there :Grin:

----------


## veitnamcam

> VC caught that thing??!! I don’t care when you caught it…that’s awesome!! Gotta be almost close to 100kg there


330 kilo gilled and gutted.

----------


## sore head stoat

> 330 kilo gilled and gutted.


that is bloody awesome  :Thumbsup:

----------


## Longrun

Still feeding the snapper in upper Waitemata from the kayak. Got a couple of pannies for about a dozen throwbacks.  Kahawai turned up when I was nearly out of bait. Caught a couple. Good fighters and nothing wrong with it in the pan.

----------


## Pengy

> Hmmm no fishing story's from the weekend huh.
> 
> Attachment 196549


I am pretty sure that there is a story that goes with that Picture.....but I may of heard it before  :Wink:

----------


## Chur Bay

Was that Bluefin good eating?

----------


## Gibo

@7mmsaum get it!

https://www.nzherald.co.nz/nz/video-...7NQGG363PNNPE/

----------


## 7mmsaum

> @7mmsaum get it!
> 
> https://www.nzherald.co.nz/nz/video-...7NQGG363PNNPE/



Am trying am trying 

Have fished there a lot since you told me about it 

No kingis yet though  :Sad:   :Sad:

----------


## Gibo

First light, 1 hour before and after full. It will happen! Good luck

----------


## 7mmsaum

Ok thanks

----------


## rugerman

If that's real it's pretty bloody impressive 




> @7mmsaum get it!
> 
> https://www.nzherald.co.nz/nz/video-...7NQGG363PNNPE/

----------


## veitnamcam

> Was that Bluefin good eating?


Pretty good raw fresh.
Maybe I'm just fussy but I didn't like it much cooked.

----------


## Joe Schmo

> If that's real it's pretty bloody impressive


Looks real to me and a heck of a shot at that!!!

----------


## Joe Schmo

> Pretty good raw fresh.
> Maybe I'm just fussy but I didn't like it much cooked.


That fish was just big enough to give everyone in the country a slice of fresh fish!!

----------


## kukuwai

Made a detour on the way home from kids sport today to have a scratch in the mud/sand.



Didn't take too long to get a feed (was kicking myself that i hadn't thrown in the drag net and wet suits this morning tho)



There are a few different stories i have heard about how to make them spit out the sand. However there is basically no sand inside a cockle. All the grit comes off the outside of the shell when you steam them open. So the cleaner you can get the outside of the shell the better.

Best method i have found is to agitate them vigorously in a sink with water. When the water dirties empty it. Repeat the process until the shells are clean. Very tasty 


  @JessicaChen this is what your looking for in that stinky papatowai mud, next time your down those ways 

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk

----------


## Fat belly Dog

Cold evening fishing watching the sunset is pretty nice way to relax, couple of Kahawai from a kontiki set and nothing off the rods, Ohope Beach fishes better with a kontiki due to its flat profile.

Fresh fillets fried in butter for breakfast with a couple of fried eggs and the smoker going now for smoked fish and salad for dinner.  Its a simple way to eat and live

----------


## MB

Casting practice at the local boat ramp and my boy caught a fish on a spinner!

----------


## veitnamcam

> Casting practice at the local boat ramp and my boy caught a fish on a spinner!


Golden memorys right there.

----------


## rugerman

Those little kahawai go great on lite spinning rods. Had a lot of fun catching them off wharves and river mouths in the past.

my fat belly would grow like a dog eating those fish  :Have A Nice Day:   it is a lot of work baiting all those kontiki hooks but I have always at least caught something. It does seem a bit more like work though compared with only baiting 1 rod. I don't use it much since I have the boat now but it would be cheaper than launching the boat I guess.

----------


## MB

> Those little kahawai go great on lite spinning rods. Had a lot of fun catching them off wharves and river mouths in the past.
> 
> my fat belly would grow like a dog eating those fish



Yep, fun fight, not unlike a trout on light gear. We ate the fish as the boy was keen. Scaled, gutted and gilled, head off then steaked. Coat n Cook and deep fried. It was actually pretty good!

----------


## Fat belly Dog

> my fat belly would grow like a dog eating those fish   it is a lot of work baiting all those kontiki hooks but I have always at least caught something. It does seem a bit more like work though compared with only baiting 1 rod. I don't use it much since I have the boat now but it would be cheaper than launching the boat I guess.


Agee Rugerman, catching a fish on a rod or handline off the beach, rocks or boat is way more fun.  A boat is on the cards, I just have to decide where we are going to settle in NZ first.  The kontiki or long line is way cheaper to buy, run and maintain than a boat, but as you know/say no where near the fun.  Here I was thinking fish was good for your, maybe its all the butter..  
Cheers FBD

----------


## 300CALMAN

> Our spring chinook is the holy grail in the NW US and my life's work (you'd think I'd be better at catching em), they're endangered and the #1 reason for salmon research in the hydropower system on the Columbia and Snake Rivers. This was a hatchery fish but the truly wild ones that I work with/on are headed to Idaho headwater which are 1500km from the ocean and 1800M in elevation.


Here you will probably end up spending most of your time looking at these guys:
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Giant_k%C5%8Dkopu Galaxiidae
or
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Torrentfish
or maybe these interesting guys
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Neochanna

----------


## MB

> Here you will probably end up spending most of your time looking at these guys:
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Giant_k%C5%8Dkopu Galaxiidae
> or
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Torrentfish
> or maybe these interesting guys
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Neochanna



I find indigenous fish fascinating. Shame there are no sporting species.

----------


## 300CALMAN

> I find indigenous fish fascinating. Shame there are no sporting species.


Torrent and Mudfish are amazing.

Pity this guy is gone, he would have made for interesting sport fishing:

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/New_Zealand_grayling

----------


## MB

> Torrent and Mudfish are amazing.
> 
> Pity this guy is gone, he would have made for interesting sport fishing:
> 
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/New_Zealand_grayling


Must admit, didn't know about torrent fish, very cool. I have a soft spot for bullies. Don't know how good the grayling would have been for sport fishing as no relation to European or Artic grayling. I have an amateur interest in marine/freshwater biology. Should have been a biologist!

----------


## 300CALMAN

> Must admit, didn't know about torrent fish, very cool. I have a soft spot for bullies. Don't know how good the grayling would have been for sport fishing as no relation to European or Artic grayling. I have an amateur interest in marine/freshwater biology. Should have been a biologist!


Yeah I don't think they were up for a fight but would have added interest, their Australian cousins were popular with fly fishers until they became endangered and now protected.

----------


## Pengy

> Must admit, didn't know about torrent fish, very cool. I have a soft spot for bullies. Don't know how good the grayling would have been for sport fishing as no relation to European or Artic grayling. I have an amateur interest in marine/freshwater biology. Should have been a biologist!


Ichthyologist even

----------


## veitnamcam

Took a workmate out this morning.
Had dropped a couple of cray pots yesterday arvo....one crab no crays.
At least no sand sharks or conger eels in the pots.
Stayed shallow rather than target big snaps and be plauged by spiky dogs.
Woulda thought the gurnard would be in by now but still too early in my go to spots.....17 deg water temp.
9-10 panni snapper,couple of Trevor,couple of kahawai, couple of cuda and in on the high at 11.
Nice morning on the water.



And not a single shark caught. :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## stingray

The big tide trip! 

Well looked at tide times couple of weeks ago, made a plan crossed fingers and hoped for a good run.

Weather played ball and the team headed for the flats once again for a mid week evening trip, we arrived at different times with the VC clan in the water testing out a channel I have tried as welllooks full of promise but never seems hold fish on the ebb tide.

Did the catch up yarns and with the estuary still holding a lot of water we headed for @ROKTOY shallow spot, it was an unusual ebb an hour before low the estuary was still holding a lot of water we set up a dig across the shallow channel in a runnng tide, got a couple of bites that exploded into rays ..they hit the net and fortunately blew over the top. Our luck didnt last and we snagged one then another as VC was shook the first two loose a third one busted uptwas a shit show  

So back to square one 3 drags 7 rays one token flounder later, seemed the rays were everywhere had one hit the surface well away from the net , steamed at high speed on the surface straight at me waist deep, did a hand break turn and crashed into the shore exciting stuff indeed. 

So with the whole gang VC Roctoy the Imports and the token dog all hungry for a fish our blessed Pengy changed things up and bringing a wheel barrow to cart nets fish and ice etc what a bloody great idea! 

The ebb tide eased off finally about an hour and half after the low tide so into the dark we dragged seemed the rays had left for deeper waters and the flats had settled in for the evening, four in the first dig , became 10 in the second , bodies and chill in the air saw folks wanting a hot shower and a seat on the couch ..especially if you had being fishing all day (vc) the fisherman that goes fishing for work only to come home and go fishing again. 

Last drag we got a bite a huge thump but no bust up had me thinking we had old stinker being lazy and sitting in the drag waiting to give us a final wiz up when we beached the net, so we dragged towards the headlights of the shore crew ..up the shore we hauled a few delicious flats and then boom up it came a huge rig , and a couple more flats.

VC sorted the rig and we iced the other flats , the moon rose and we wore out. Off to bed ..great evening

----------


## veitnamcam

Heading out again tomorrow if anyone wants to tag along.

Took Dad out today, will post report when clean up sorted.

----------


## veitnamcam

Took Dad out today.
After 5 days of appalling weather finally could see if my pots were still there.
They were I had tucked them up in a sheltered cove.
Nothing in them and remaining bait bloody stinky!
With a good forcast relocated and rebaited.
Small tides the goal was actually to get some oysters rather than fishing as such but by the time we got up to wards the spot current was running and I thought we can't waste this.

Ankor and burly down... deploy strayline it only gets half way down and is taken.
Nice 35cm panni snap.
We had a run of three or four 35-40cm pannies one after the other...then a lull then cuda and tangles....then the wind came up.....like really came up.
Wind against current good times. 
Boat side on a meter plus of chop,burly pot and a rod round ankor. 
Sort that catch some more pannies and a couple of donky gurnard....it's shit and I keep saying 2 more min if we don't catch table fish we gone and every time I say that we are hooked up.

Both Dad and I are pretty salty ol sea dogs and the wind is not forcast and I hope it will drop but it gets to the point where we are both fuck it we've got more than a feed let's find some shelter and work our way home and maybe get some cod in a sheltered spot.

Off to sheltered cod spot, Dad scored one beauti blue and lots of snags we are drifting too fast in the wind.....but it's dropping :Cool: 
And just like that the wind stopped,sea didn't go flat but it got 90% better so we had a drag for some oysters.
It's very difficult to dredge 40m with a recreational dredge and actually have it work.
Dredge worked but float didn't ffs.
Two short drags for a couple doz then hammer down flat out all the way home to catch the high tide and get on trailer.


Cleaning up and Wifey came down when almost finished "where's the fish?"
Well I gave Sara four snapper and Pip a couple and some gurnard and cod and Dad took the rest and I kept four oysters cos you are sick of fish.
So new diet she is eating fish.....about bloody time!!!!

----------


## veitnamcam

Shot out on the low to check pots, one sand shark.
One of these days I'll catch a Nelson cray in a pot :ORLY: 
Twas a bit windy.

----------


## Gibo

Funny looking sand shark! Looks more like one of the beach boys  :Wink:

----------


## veitnamcam

Out this arvo with @axeman.
Amazing weather no wind at all.
Fishing was a tad slow with the small tides,blue cod out on the sand after we had already gone into the coast to catch our limit bloody typical.
Water Viz was amazing for winter....could clearly see the bottom in 6-8 m which made me wish I had thrown in the dive gear.
Didn't chuck the rifle in so naturally there were goats everywhere.

----------


## stingray

Monday salt baths Flounder trip @veitnacam  @kukuwai , @axeman  @Pengy 730 AM …anyone keen

----------


## stingray

Fuck it weathers going to be shit …I’m going …need a fishing trip  …or rabbit island 40 meter net …

----------


## Pengy

Much as I dislike foul language, I am sad to report that the W word gets in the way of this one

----------


## burtonator

Went for a bit of a mission out west haven last weekend and and an amazing day!! Flat calm waters, caught snapper, king terikiki, Big blue cod, trevaly, Grouper, a random blue warahau, saw sharks jump, and was escorted home with a pack? of humpback whales. Cant really get better than that  :Have A Nice Day: 
Didn't dive this time so no bugs

----------


## burtonator

Went for a bit of a mission out west haven last weekend and and an amazing day!! Flat calm waters, caught snapper, king terikiki, Big blue cod, trevaly, Grouper, a random blue warahau, saw sharks jump, and was escorted home with a pack? of humpback whales. Cant really get better than that  :Have A Nice Day: 
Didn't dive this time so no bugs

Attachment 198477
Attachment 198478
Attachment 198479

----------


## veitnamcam

> Monday salt baths Flounder trip @veitnacam  @kukuwai , @axeman  @Pengy 730 AM …anyone keen


Back to work for me mate.

----------


## veitnamcam

Quick trip this arvo with the Son.



Nice weather, got a feed of carrots and cod.
A few big greyboys about and  the spiky little buggers too.
Got mini me ashore for a couple of unsuccessful goat stalks but one day they will stuff up.

----------


## burtonator

here's a bit of a video from out the coast the other weekend

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kkyHACl_p8g&t=2s

----------


## Pengy

> here's a bit of a video from out the coast the other weekend
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kkyHACl_p8g&t=2s


That popped up on my FB feed and I thought..,I know that guy from somewhere  :Thumbsup:

----------


## Fat belly Dog

Cold day on Lake Rotoiti (NI) produced a Trout for dinner.  Fried in Butter and served on heavily butter toast with a bit of green stuff, tomoatoes and mayo.  The colour of these lake fish are outstanding, didnt get a fish photo so only have the after shot





Cheers FBD

----------


## Danny

> Cold day on Lake Rotoiti (NI) produced a Trout for dinner.  Fried in Butter and served on heavily butter toast with a bit of green stuff, tomoatoes and mayo.  The colour of these lake fish are outstanding, didnt get a fish photo so only have the after shot
> 
> Attachment 199777
> 
> Attachment 199778
> 
> Cheers FBD


Im taking the fly rod to work tomorrow as Rotoiti has looked so nice the last few mornings.

----------


## Fat belly Dog

> I’m taking the fly rod to work tomorrow as Rotoiti has looked so nice the last few mornings.


Should be good after the rain, saw a good fish landed from the pipe yesterday as we went by on the boat. My Mates are staying over there for a few days, they got a 6lber tonight jigging, said the wind dropped off.

----------


## Gibo

Snuck in and out of Waihau. One released, one for sushimi

----------


## Shearer

I thought they would be well gone by now.

----------


## Gibo

Just started last week

----------


## Danny

Yeh a mate got two at 60 kgs last week. Babies

----------


## Gibo

Maybe babies but tasty babies non the less

----------


## stingray

Wicked ..what a beast ….love this this years winter fishery, large gurnard in close, huge Kawahai in the channels, some very serious kingis up at Stephens on Thursday. Crays along the coast ..big nests not seen for years ..current or water temps top of the south is holding epic fish right now

----------


## 300CALMAN

> Maybe babies but tasty babies non the less


Probably worth a cool $10,000 in Tokyo

----------


## Gibo

Some one got a sword, tagged a marlin and bagged a mahimahi at Waihau yesterday, the water was still 18 degrees when we were there last Friday..... heard of marlin in winter but not mahi

----------


## Trout

Nice fish Gibo,like halling in a V8.

----------


## Danny

> Some one got a sword, tagged a marlin and bagged a mahimahi at Waihau yesterday, the water was still 18 degrees when we were there last Friday..... heard of marlin in winter but not mahi


Thats unreal mate. 
Wicked. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## kukuwai

> Some one got a sword, tagged a marlin and bagged a mahimahi at Waihau yesterday, the water was still 18 degrees when we were there last Friday..... heard of marlin in winter but not mahi


They had a bloody good day then ah !!!!

I caught up with my Dad today he showed me a photo from his mate who landed two of those bluefin out off Waihau last weekend.

First one hit the shotgun, next one they all saw come up and hit a lure 6m behind the boat. Two on at once 

That shit is what my dreams are made of.    You lucky buggers 

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk

----------


## Gibo

> They had a bloody good day then ah !!!!
> 
> I caught up with my Dad today he showed me a photo from his mate who landed two of those bluefin out off Waihau last weekend.
> 
> First one hit the shotgun, next one they all saw come up and hit a lure 6m behind the boat. Two on at once 
> 
> That shit is what my dreams are made of.    You lucky buggers 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


Yeah its a very cool fishery and yes very lucky to get amongst it. I saw the first one we dropped at the boat hit the lure, was epic! Both of ours took the long riggers

----------


## veitnamcam

Gotta be a heap of fish about with no Nelson members posting trip reports for weeks.....they will be hungry

----------


## deer243

See theres been some  good Tope caught over blenhiem in the last month, couple of real good ones last week surfcasting so i head over that way torrow and see how i do.
Mate in his tinny when hes been able to get out is slaying the Gurnard in the bay, fish up to 49cm and getting his quota.

----------


## Sauer

Seem to be high numbers of Tope around Cloudy Bay Area this year. Not sure why the numbers are up. One of my sons caught 8 one day in late January in the general area of Raukawa Rock.

Before we had found out how many were around, I had put a long line in - what a mistake that turned out to be!

----------


## MB

Do people eat tope down south?

----------


## deer243

> Do people eat tope down south?


Well, yesterdays shark fishing mission was pretty good. Few people told me wrong time of year to catch tope, esp around here but you never know until you try.
Yesterdays weather was mint.










Great day out, first few fish were spiky dogs, prob caught 8 over a hour and a half then they disappeared. Then caught a big red cod, 
used that for burly to see if can get a shark in.
Seemed to work well, not long after my 850ss penn was  losing line and could tell had a far bigger fish on.
Soild hookup, surfaced and saw i had a sevengill hooked up.
Wasnt the school sharks i was after but any shark was on the list and this was one of them. Reasonable fight but wasnt that big so  didnt take long on the 9kg line.



'






Decided i keep this one as not too big and see what its like to eat. was pleasantly surprised, no smell at all, even the next day out of the fridge(like rig)
Meat looked real good and got heaps.
Tried some just panned  in butter and oils, was real good. not strong, fact was very mild in taste. Will be very good in batter or breadcrumbs, maybe some spice so if you into rig, you love this.

Met a guy who was also fishing down there that just happened to be the guy posting all these good size Topes  online.
He was  a good bugger and fished quite a way down from us. Saw him catch a couple of stake then straight after my sevengill shark he hooked something big.

was watching him fight this fish for like over 20 minutes, thought i better go over and give him a hand when he gets it in.
Had lighter gear, took the wrong bait lol but he had a real good tope on.
Managed to tail it for him and it was a good one, well over 20kilos...was a good day and Tope can be caught in the middle of winter 










Fish was a little bigger than that photo might show, it was a good one    cheers

----------


## MB

That's cool! I've heard it's a good idea to get fins off and guts out ASAP to limit ammonia taste, but what do I know!

----------


## deer243

> That's cool! I've heard it's a good idea to get fins off and guts out ASAP to limit ammonia taste, but what do I know!


For sharks thats a must. trunk them, fins of, head and tailed, gutted and put on ice. Rig always have that strong ammonia smell but the meat is 
quite good and doesnt seem to transfer though to the taste esp of you do the above.
That sevengiller had no smell at all, meat looked great and cooking some just straight from filleting it was real good. very mild favour, if you like rig/lemon fish  you love this.
Bigger sharks they recommend soaking the meat in milk for  2-5 hours before cooking to get rid of any ammonia/mercury taste  but for rig and that sevengiller see no need for that unless it was a far bigger one.

Have found if you have snapper thats been frozen for a period  soaking it in milk certainly improves it untold  when cooking .

----------


## Micky Duck

back in former life when worked in fish factory...the shark got a soaking in white vinegar n water...the vinegar took away any smell.pretty good at doing same for your hands too.

----------


## Sideshow

Here’s one to pull on y’a mates next time out. 
https://twitter.com/thefigen/status/...ZH7ujR7kYQ58bg

----------


## veitnamcam

Out with @Pengy yesterday, was a cold easterly wind that wasn't forcast and anywhere we tried to hide out of it was shit fishing... Eventually we decided to man up and anchor up in the wind and caught some carrots and cuda and the inevitable sharks.
Finally the wind stopped and it came out nice.
New prop on the boat...very pleased with it should have done it ages ago.

----------


## veitnamcam

Quick trip to Westport and back today to go and pull some pots with a couple of mates.

----------


## Pengy

> Out with @Pengy yesterday, was a cold easterly wind that wasn't forcast and anywhere we tried to hide out of it was shit fishing... Eventually we decided to man up and anchor up in the wind and caught some carrots and cuda and the inevitable sharks.
> Finally the wind stopped and it came out nice.
> New prop on the boat...very pleased with it should have done it ages ago.
> Attachment 200871
> Attachment 200872
> Attachment 200873


Cheers Cam. It was a pleasant surprise to get the invite and not have to get ready for the usual Cam Oclock  :Wink: 
As described, we had a bit of a catabatic easterly that made things  uncomfortable, but the weather goods played nicely in the end, and we got a feed of my fave fish so all is good in the world.
 @stingray. You will be pleased to know that I didnt f up with the biggest cod of the day.....but it was a close call  :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## Shearer

> Cheers Cam. It was a pleasant surprise to get the invite and not have to get ready for the usual Cam Oclock 
> As described, we had a bit of a catabatic easterly that made things  uncomfortable, but the weather goods played nicely in the end, and we got a feed of my fave fish so all is good in the world.
>  @stingray. You will be pleased to know that I didnt f up with the biggest cod of the day.....but it was a close call


And did you keep your breakfast down?

----------


## Pengy

I did....just

Sent from my SM-A336E using Tapatalk

----------


## 6x47

> For sharks thats a must. trunk them, fins of, head and tailed, gutted and put on ice. Rig always have that strong ammonia smell ...


All that's critical. Used to catch them commercially as a teenager and the final step was running sea water through the spine with the deck hose.

----------


## stingray

> Gotta be a heap of fish about with no Nelson members posting trip reports for weeks.....they will be hungry


5 more games of hockey and maybe a final fishing is back on! Bloody hell every evening is still and clear every the estuary is holding vis maybe a SOS flounder trip to remind me of what they look like!!

----------


## Rushy

> maybe a SOS flounder trip to remind me of what they look like!!


Flat as a pancake, white belly, pointy at the face end, yum as .. I hope that helps you remember

----------


## veitnamcam

Took a random old chap off the internet out today. He has moved down from the manakou, he wants to learn the local fishery and is retired so can fish during the week.
Conditions were good, a bit of that cold catabatic easterly but not as bad as the other day.
Fishing was pretty good for small tides midday fishing.
No longline,a couple burlys we kept 11 or 12 really good size gurnard and realeased 6-8 legal but bit smaller models.
One good Kahawai and as the current dropped the spiky dogs turned up and I got the shits with it and went for a cod. 3 legal blues one good one called it and come in before the high to be able to get on the trailer in the creek.
All in all a very productive couple of hours rod fishing.

----------


## Fat belly Dog

Nice Carrots VC,  is there any typical ground / worm beds for then that you target or is just a  case of drifting around and finding them?

is that arch out around the island? looks pretty impressive

----------


## veitnamcam

> Nice Carrots VC,  is there any typical ground / worm beds for then that you target or is just a  case of drifting around and finding them?
> 
> is that arch out around the island? looks pretty impressive


While the gurnard are pretty much everywhere inshore in winter they can be caught in numbers in as little as 3m .....which is good because the spiky dogs tend to be deeper out in the mud.
Doesnt mean you wont catch sharks in shallow but you will definitely catch less of them.
For gurnard in winter I target banks and change in bottom type in areas with current but far enough from reef to not be overwhelmed with undersized cod.
Basically its a juggling act from being too deep out on the mud and getting sharked out and too close to the reef and codded out.

People can and do drift fish the bays for gurnard.....you will catch gurnard like this no doubt and I have done it a number of times but I believe this method is more suited to those restricted in range and load capacity like the multitudes of kayak fisherpersons in Nelson.

I have the ability and means to fish slightly further afeild so feel that I should/have a moral responsibility not to hammer the close in spots and by going further afeild I can target current and ankor and burly the fish in.

That particular arch is out on the reef structure that sticks out from hori bay.

----------


## ROKTOY

> 5 more games of hockey and maybe a final …fishing is back on! Bloody hell every evening is still and clear every the estuary is holding vis …maybe a SOS flounder trip to remind me of what they look like!!


Night time spearing mission.

----------


## veitnamcam



----------


## sore head stoat

"The night before a fishing trip" , that should be in the Truths thread !

----------


## Sideshow



----------


## Dundee



----------


## Strummer

Do you find the gurnard respond to burley trails, @veitnamcam ? I normally drift around with a softbait and get onto them that way.

I'm going to target fishing in the wash a bit more this summer. See if I can lure out any kelpies

----------


## veitnamcam

> Do you find the gurnard respond to burley trails, @veitnamcam ? I normally drift around with a softbait and get onto them that way.
> 
> I'm going to target fishing in the wash a bit more this summer. See if I can lure out any kelpies


Yes they are absolute suckers for a burly trail.....thats why I cant be bothered drifting around for them.

----------


## stingray

Today I got to wet a line, weather sport and a daughter all got there shit together and we bugger off to okiwi, it was a last minute plan so my youngest drove whilst I had a beer and yarned ..arrived at the batch ..into bed .

Up to a hell of a frost so raising my darling daughter took a bit …raised the angry bear out of her den..had a feed and a couple of brews of tea then set sail . Down to the coast bashed a few cod. My darling daughter slaughtered a couple of beauties which improved her mood no end. 

Had smoko set the burley with some current for carrots snagged two then the shit fish came on the chew …moved two more carrots the the same shit fish swallowing hooks …

Pulled the pin at high tide headed in early and cleaned up , sat in the afternoon sun with my daughter yarning laughing before packing up and coming home. 

Vis was rubbish so didn’t even gear up for a dive. Plenty of birds about but no bait schools . 

Saw new born lambs on the way home …spring is coming and along with it the snapper and blue water.

----------


## MB

So I get home from work after a 12 hour shift and the Mrs tells me the boys (one is mine, the other is his mate) have got their heart set on fishing tomorrow. Not wanting to let them down, I've just spent the last two hours getting everything ready. Quick run out the harbour for snapper in deeper water, then back in as the wind is picking up at 10am. After that, it'll be filthy bait and burley fishing in the harbour, if I can even remember how to do it. Boys have high expectations and want to bring a fish home each  :Oh Noes:

----------


## veitnamcam

> So I get home from work after a 12 hour shift and the Mrs tells me the boys (one is mine, the other is his mate) have got their heart set on fishing tomorrow. Not wanting to let them down, I've just spent the last two hours getting everything ready. Quick run out the harbour for snapper in deeper water, then back in as the wind is picking up at 10am. After that, it'll be filthy bait and burley fishing in the harbour, if I can even remember how to do it. Boys have high expectations and want to bring a fish home each


If anything will catch a fish bait and burly will everytime :Thumbsup:

----------


## Gibo

> If anything will catch a fish bait and burly will everytime


Its all a bit boring though  :Psmiley:

----------


## veitnamcam

> Its all a bit boring though


Catching fish is boring?

----------


## Gibo

> Catching fish is boring?


No but you are not really the one fishing when using bait, the bait is  :Wink:  Dont get me wrong a good strayline session is great, but I prefer lures myself, more of a challenge imo

----------


## veitnamcam

> No but you are not really the one fishing when using bait, the bait is  Dont get me wrong a good strayline session is great, but I prefer lures myself, more of a challenge imo


Sure is a challenge down here.

----------


## MB

Successful mission, phew!

----------


## stingray

Smiles say it all …well done dad …you’ve created more fishermen!

----------


## stingray

> Sure is a challenge down here.


This man has tried, he’s got a sneaky two piece rod ..to cast top water lures at kingi HQ ( French pass) even took the Shearer down with him, he’s tried slow jigs on a hot snapper bite , he’s tired bottom ships on a hot snapper bite , Gibo when you have a few days spare come show us how to catch Tasman bay snappper on lures …then I would love to see a kingi on anything apart from a jig. 

The challenge is on. I would love an afternoon yarning about lures fishing and bloke stuff …but I’d love to see a Tasman bay snapper caught on jig soft bait etc. …no bait no burley etc

----------


## Rushy

Be careful what you wish for Stingray, Gibo may come down and never leave.  You already have Pengy down there, if Gibo comes (and stays) then Dundee may jump the ditch and all of a sudden Nelson will start to look like Hobbiton.  In fact I reckon Pengy will have a photo somewhere of these three when they were ranked short, shorter and shortest in a certain wool shed several years ago.  Oh and as an after thought, I reckon Gibo is up for your challenge.

----------


## Gibo

One day I will come down, its on the list near the top

----------


## Sideshow



----------


## Sideshow



----------


## Sideshow



----------


## ROKTOY

Apparently fishing is an ok past time again according to mini me.
Him and I got a couple of hours in fishing last nights tide, only landing a sand shark but that made the effort worth it apparently. 
So we were off floundering today so I was told at 9am this morning.
Flicked out a few messages but all the handy full size Humans were either at work or sporting, so I grabbed VCs lad and we headed out to wage war shortly after lunch. 
It is winter aye?
Wetsuits on and into it. Here's me hoping I can supervise from the shore, nope, "You are the tallest (just) so you get the deep end". Well bugger me it wasn't a very low tide.
First drag through the ole honey hole pulled 4 flatties on deck, weed cleared and in again, heading upstream for a short drag into shallower water, for my benefit apparently.. 
Nothing but weed. 
Back down below the honey hole for the third drag just as the tide turned, sees me swimming to the far shore to tow the net upstream. It wasn't a very low tide remember.
A heap of weed and looks like we struck out again. We start clearing the net and preparing to depart, with the promise of brewing a hot chocolate when we get to the carpark. 
One of the apprentices sees movement and rescues one lucky last flatties from certain drowning.
Five tasty morsel for our efforts. A bit smaller than the usual offerings but hey, winter and all, so we are happy.
Dried off, a warm drink and we head home content.
More than we could have caught on the couch. The couch was a damned sight warmer though eh lads.

----------


## kukuwai

Cool mate!! Glad to see you making the most of the last weekend of the school holidays 

A couple of west coast kahawai for us...



Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk

----------


## veitnamcam

> Apparently fishing is an ok past time again according to mini me.
> Him and I got a couple of hours in fishing last nights tide, only landing a sand shark but that made the effort worth it apparently. 
> So we were off floundering today so I was told at 9am this morning.
> Flicked out a few messages but all the handy full size Humans were either at work or sporting, so I grabbed VCs lad and we headed out to wage war shortly after lunch. 
> It is winter aye?
> Wetsuits on and into it. Here's me hoping I can supervise from the shore, nope, "You are the tallest (just) so you get the deep end". Well bugger me it wasn't a very low tide.
> First drag through the ole honey hole pulled 4 flatties on deck, weed cleared and in again, heading upstream for a short drag into shallower water, for my benefit apparently.. 
> Nothing but weed. 
> Back down below the honey hole for the third drag just as the tide turned, sees me swimming to the far shore to tow the net upstream. It wasn't a very low tide remember.
> ...


Thanks for taking mini me out  :Cool:

----------


## ROKTOY

> Thanks for taking mini me out


any time

----------


## Fat belly Dog

Hi Nelson/Tasman Fishers,

I am heading down next week for 3 to 4 weeks or so and just wondering if its worth while bringing the surfcaster with me?, I will bring my fly rod with me to have a crack in the winter limits.  

Also available if anyone needs a decky (wont have my boat fishing gear with me on this trip) or flounder net dragger or spearing.  I assume winter fishing not as productive as summer from off the beaches?

Cheers FBD

----------


## Pengy

> Hi Nelson/Tasman Fishers,
> 
> I am heading down next week for 3 to 4 weeks or so and just wondering if its worth while bringing the surfcaster with me?, I will bring my fly rod with me to have a crack in the winter limits.  
> 
> Also available if anyone needs a decky (wont have my boat fishing gear with me on this trip) or flounder net dragger or spearing.  I assume winter fishing not as productive as summer from off the beaches?
> 
> Cheers FBD


Hope to catch up this time.
No, the winter beach fishing is average at best if you want the usual species for the table. Plenty of sharky type things around though.
Happy to loan you a decent fishing kayak and rod etc

----------


## stingray

Come on down, yeah pretty quite down these ways ..worth chucking some metal for Kahawai, can loan you a yak and rod life jacket wetsuit bottoms for a paddle..

Flounder dragging is still a go..just need less rain and taller crew. Eh  @ROKTOY 

Sport about done .so PM / post up dates when your about maybe a crew heading for the island  and / or we can have a get together with fishing folks.

Can take you for a shore based cod bash most days , not exactly exciting but the trip away is pretty cool!

----------


## stingray

Trout fishing …lakes are open but slow fishing, tidal rivers are also open but water levels / clarity make for challenging conditions..have got a spin set plus shiny things may be a better option..up to yourself

----------


## mikee

> Hi Nelson/Tasman Fishers,
> 
> I am heading down next week for 3 to 4 weeks or so and just wondering if its worth while bringing the surfcaster with me?, I will bring my fly rod with me to have a crack in the winter limits.  
> 
> Also available if anyone needs a decky (wont have my boat fishing gear with me on this trip) or flounder net dragger or spearing.  I assume winter fishing not as productive as summer from off the beaches?
> 
> Cheers FBD


Bring ya rain coat and gummies. Weather is a bit unpredictable at present.

----------


## Fat belly Dog

Awesome Fella's thanks for the reply's and offers of gear.  We are down from this Sunday for about 3 weeks, I normally work Monday to Thursday in the Afternoons but can shift things around to get a day/night off here and there. 

Maybe even a beer at a local one afternoon / night and we can talk about the fish/deer/pigs that got away and best hunting dogs and if even a 223 can drop a deer

Bummer that I am a short bugger so sorry cant take the deep end on the drags.... honest 6'2" is short aye...

----------


## Shearer

> Awesome Fella's thanks for the reply's and offers of gear.  We are down from this Sunday for about 3 weeks, I normally work Monday to Thursday in the Afternoons but can shift things around to get a day/night off here and there. 
> 
> Maybe even a beer at a local one afternoon / night and we can talk about the fish/deer/pigs that got away and best hunting dogs and if even a 223 can drop a deer
> 
> Bummer that I am a short bugger so sorry cant take the deep end on the drags.... honest 6'2" is short aye...


Deep end for you brother.

----------


## ROKTOY

> ...Bummer that I am a short bugger so sorry cant take the deep end on the drags.... honest 6'2" is short aye...


Only useful if you don't float.. LOL. 6'2"phht, wait til you hit 5'6" and you have Stingray as a mate. 
Sounds like a catch up is in order lads.
VC can you sort shore leave?

----------


## ROKTOY

> Flounder dragging is still a go..just need less rain and taller crew. Eh  @ROKTOY


Two things out my control my dear fellow... LOL

----------


## veitnamcam

I should be around for your last week in Nelson I hope.
I'd be keen for a beer or a fish or both

----------


## kukuwai

@Fat belly Dog.

When these rivers clear up I reckon its definitely worth a flick with the trout gear near the mouths. Shouldn't be far away from some bait so usually a few sea runners about.

Mot river down stream of the bridge, western side, easy travel plenty of good casting. Seen some nice silver ones this time of year.

Mouth of the rewaka is worth a cast.

Aorere if you are in golden bay 





Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk

----------


## stingray

Saturday 230 big low ..0.9 so salt water baths could be a go …or definitely our local ..I’m going somewhere just need a few keen folks …rain or shine …@fat belly dog @ROKTOY @Pengy , @axeman , @kukuwai @mikee

Here a chance to catch 400 kg of weed and hypothermia and half of the spooners range slash pile … and possibly a flounder .

Everyone bring a thermos .

----------


## ROKTOY

> Saturday 230 big low ..0.9 so salt water baths could be a go …or definitely our local ..I’m going somewhere just need a few keen folks …rain or shine …@fat belly dog @ROKTOY @Pengy , @axeman , @kukuwai @mikee
> 
> Here a chance to catch 400 kg of weed and hypothermia and half of the spooners range slash pile … and possibly a flounder .
> 
> Everyone bring a thermos .


I'll be in the wrong postcode. book me a seat on the next one.

----------


## veitnamcam

> Saturday 230 big low ..0.9 so salt water baths could be a go or definitely our local ..Im going somewhere just need a few keen folks rain or shine @fat belly dog @ROKTOY @Pengy , @axeman , @kukuwai @mikee
> 
> Here a chance to catch 400 kg of weed and hypothermia and half of the spooners range slash pile  and possibly a flounder .
> 
> Everyone bring a thermos .


Take that Son of mine if you need to make up the numbers

----------


## stingray

> Take that Son of mine if you need to make up the numbers


Yip will have him on board ! Picking salt baths is the go ..,good tide and right time of the day for a good effort …will dial in the intel …keep safe !

----------


## kukuwai

> Yip will have him on board ! Picking salt baths is the go ..,good tide and right time of the day for a good effort will dial in the intel keep safe !


Yep im keen I'll txt ya 

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk

----------


## Fat belly Dog

Still on the wrong island this Saturday, but keen for the next one if it works out. thanks for the invite

----------


## Black Rabbit

> No but you are not really the one fishing when using bait, the bait is  Dont get me wrong a good strayline session is great, but I prefer lures myself, more of a challenge imo


I like lure fishing, it is different type of fun in fishing. choose the spot you think the fish are and cast into it, feel the line and imagine how your lure is doing in the water, set the hook and bring in.....I usually will bring three rods, one for bottom, another for float, and one lure rod either for yellow tails or something bigger.

----------


## Pengy

> I'll be in the wrong postcode. book me a seat on the next one.


The"W" word gets in the way for me this time.  :Sad:

----------


## Pengy

@stingray. Give Glen a call. He is keen ......and very tall

----------


## stingray

> @stingray. Give Glen a call. He is keen ......and very tall


Will do Tim cheers

----------


## stingray

Sounds like we have a team of keen fishermen and ladies ready to hunt …perfect …will roll the dice and hopefully find some fish ..or else my name will be mud. 
Concerned about the amount of fresh water about , but new turf for all of us…plus I’m taking a leaf out of the @Pengy book and taking wheel barrow to cart the gear ..

Can not wait for yarns and getting a net into the tide. Hopefully we will have some sun on our backs

----------


## stingray

Well today is a bust , rivers are flooding and it’s a miserable 6 degrees ,wind chill will drop that even lower , so fishing was cancelled. 

So our next appointment is looking even better ,we can do a doubled dipper 12- 13 of August Friday Saturday massive low tides ,will have the fish holding in pockets. Friday night at our local and Saturday at the new spot. Friday is a 4pm low and Saturday will be a 5 pm…huge lows excellent chance to catch fish. 

Mark the dates bring a thermos a sharp knife and a yarn. I’m feeling it will be very fishy. 

As always everyone welcome..actually it’s more about the gathering and yarns than the fishing , but a feed of cockles and a fresh flounder

----------


## ROKTOY

> Well today is a bust , rivers are flooding and it’s a miserable 6 degrees ,wind chill will drop that even lower , so fishing was cancelled. 
> 
> So our next appointment is looking even better ,we can do a doubled dipper 12- 13 of August Friday Saturday massive low tides ,will have the fish holding in pockets. Friday night at our local and Saturday at the new spot. Friday is a 4pm low and Saturday will be a 5 pm…huge lows excellent chance to catch fish. 
> 
> Mark the dates bring a thermos a sharp knife and a yarn. I’m feeling it will be very fishy. 
> 
> As always everyone welcome..actually it’s more about the gathering and yarns than the fishing , but a feed of cockles and a fresh flounder


We were out biking on the cycle track around the estuary in Richmond today, and young fella asks, "Are we going to be floundering again soon Dad" Its been a while". Should I let him know we are heading out again.. Hmmmm...

----------


## stingray

Hell yes, you should 

These are the huge low tides 

Friday out at our local 4pm low so fishing it hard straight after work, then after sharing the fish we catch away! 

Saturday will see me hunt the new spot for the first time low is 435pm ..jump in with me anyone keen please get in touch …@madjon @Pengy @ROKTOY @mikee

----------


## ROKTOY

> Hell yes, you should 
> 
> These are the huge low tides 
> 
> Friday out at our local 4pm low so fishing it hard straight after work, then after sharing the fish we catch away! 
> 
> Saturday will see me hunt the new spot for the first time low is 435pm ..jump in with me anyone keen please get in touch …@madjon @Pengy @ROKTOY @mikee


We will be in for both. @Fat belly Dog are you around for a net drag and a yarn?

----------


## Fat belly Dog

Should be able to make one if not both, thinking of walking up Ben Nevis or Gordons Knob tomorrow, so might be slightly buggered.

Just finished work now so off to the freehouse for a cleansing ale to carbo load for net dragging,

----------


## stingray

Well the gathering was a fantastic afternoon/ evening out…we arrived at different times which gave time for yarns and catch ups @Pengy had built a flounder mobile that could cart nets ice and gear with ease …this magnificent beast proved itself on its maiden voyage …what a blessing it is , load it up and wander over the flats towing a trolley laden with gear …bloody well done old chap! 

Into the drink we plunged with a huge moon low tides were great but the fishing was a average ..dug the first spot got a pair , second the same , yarns and laughter kept spirts high, Jon and Aaron gathered a feed of cockles , the dogs looked on ! 

With little weed we cleaned and set the nets with reasonable ease , then a drag up the head of the estuary saw branches wood and shit , the team sorted it out (thanks everyone).

The sun was gone and dusk was reaching out from the hills, there was a cold we breeze that sucked the warmth out of any exposed skin …we had a team meeting the flood was just starting to push it was decided to suck it up and have one more dig in the flooding tide , we changed nets to roktoy’s one with bigger mesh and easier to manage. 

The last chance dig, well the tide pushed and I felt a good bite on my side Roctoy saying he thought he had a fish on his side , the tide flooded and I chickened out
of swimming back to shore so we hauled the net in …one ….two ………five big fat flounder …that made the evening! A quick clean up ,gut the last handful of fish and back to the truck to dry warm cloths. 

Yarns and sharing out of the flounder..away home to a hot shower. Cheers everyone !

----------


## Ackley

Good report Stingray nice to hear how others live :Thumbsup:  :Thumbsup:

----------


## stingray

> Good report Stingray nice to hear how others live


It’s a wonderful life, tides are fantastic tomorrow…so we are off to Motueka to try a new spot …Roctoy is bringing a small BBQ so it’s a picnic then a fish ! how good can life get…hope we can find some fish as the neighbours are enjoying tonight’s catch. 

The flounders we are catching are very fat , beautiful big bodied fish! Every trip is a learning experience.

----------


## ROKTOY

I'm thawing out now. What a neat evening out, Thanks Guys. 7 pair of feet not counting the canines that kept themselves amused as they do. I always look forward to these trips. Until tomorrow team. And yep, that trolley sure is a cracker of an idea.

----------


## madjon_

Fat and full of roe,In the oven while I had a shower,scalloped potatoes and unmentionable green stuff,YUM!!!!see you this arvo.

----------


## Fat belly Dog

Thanks to the Nelson/Tasman lads for the invite, had a very enjoyable afternoon standing on the bank with plenty of friendly banter and flounder caught.  The weather really turned it on with clear skis and no wind, its a great part of the world you live in and great to see the forum been used to connect like minded people together.

Cheers FBD

----------


## stingray

The good the bad and the fishing! 

The good company that arrived trusting in my intel on this new spot! 

The bad my intel on my chosen fishing spot , to much shallow water , not enough channels to concentrate the fish. 

The fishing. well we gathered an elite team of flounder draggers the journey across the flats was muddy and hard work with wide shallow water we hunted for the channels, but their were none.  I also read the currents wrong and the estuary had a ebbing tide running the opposite to what I thought. Then added to that the bottom closer to the channel was filled with net wrecking horse mussels and then I waded the main channel it was was deep and rocky and unfish able. 

So the team gathered our gear washed of as much mud a possible and headed for spot #2 , we arrived with fading light,  chose a likely looking channel chucked the drag in, the flood charged with a real purpose, Jon and I held on until dark , then heaved the drag out to find one fat flounder in amoungst the tangle.

We wandered up the bank to find a BBQ glowing and steak and bacon being cooked. Into some dry warm cloths and a cold beer in hand we set to yarning , the moon rose and folks wandered their way home. 

Huge thanks to all you folks that shared this day with me, thank you for your patience and perseverance! 

Photos to follow cheers Joe

----------


## stingray

The beginning 


The mud and shallows

----------


## stingray

Spot b ..
 @ROKTOY cooking up a storm 

The flounder moon rises

----------


## Fat belly Dog

Might have to borrow the net off you Stingray, I reckon i can almost drag it from the hotel door as the Maitai is spilling over her banks.... Hope all you boys are ok, plenty of flood water out there

----------


## Nick-D

Been a few weeks without getting on the salt, been working 7 days so decided to try an evening/ nightime fish out the front off the mount. Fish the shallows in the dark a bit in the summer which is usually pretty productive around here but haven't done much in the deeper winter grounds.

Shot out straight after work and had a quick jig on the way with nothing biting. Got to the spot just before dark, pumped a burley and dropped some baits, little fellas turned up first with every bait resulting in a fish, all legal. Wasn't long and the bigger units turned up with a couple tipping the 8-10lb range. Kept a feed for the week and threw the biggest back. Not bad for an hours winter fishing.



Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk

----------


## Gibo

> Been a few weeks without getting on the salt, been working 7 days so decided to try an evening/ nightime fish out the front off the mount. Fish the shallows in the dark a bit in the summer which is usually pretty productive around here but haven't done much in the deeper winter grounds.
> 
> Shot out straight after work and had a quick jig on the way with nothing biting. Got to the spot just before dark, pumped a burley and dropped some baits, little fellas turned up first with every bait resulting in a fish, all legal. Wasn't long and the bigger units turned up with a couple tipping the 8-10lb range. Kept a feed for the week and threw the biggest back. Not bad for an hours winter fishing.
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk


How deep, we got a good feed of snaps, terakihi and trev on Saturday in 35m

----------


## Nick-D

> How deep, we got a good feed of snaps, terakihi and trev on Saturday in 35m


Yea in 30m. Would have expected some turkies to turn up if we hung out a bit longer too.

----------


## stingray

Well they arrived today! 

I’m over the moon to let you know the twins have arrived! 

Hurry home @veitnamcam

----------


## veitnamcam

> Well they arrived today! 
> 
> Im over the moon to let you know the twins have arrived! 
> 
> Hurry home @veitnamcam 
> 
> Attachment 205593



The last bag is being hauled as I type.....I can hardly wait!

----------


## Rushy

I am interested to know the capacity of those tanks Stingray.

----------


## stingray

Hi @Rushy they are 
80 cubic foot , 11.1 litres

----------


## stingray

Floundering this arvo @axeman @madjon anyone local that is keen meeting 345 pm at Delaware.

----------


## Pengy

> Floundering this arvo @axeman @madjon anyone local that is keen meeting 345 pm at Delaware.


I am nights again so cant make it unfortunately.
Word on the street is that the silt may be an issue for you

----------


## stingray

Yeah think that may be the case, big tides so worth a dig. If nothing else a catch up with mates is assured. Sadly you are working, but will organise a time to yarn soon

----------


## Rushy

> I am interested to know the capacity of those tanks Stingray.


Thanks. Mine were 90’s back in the day.

----------


## stingray

They who dare win! 

What a afternoon out got to the fishing spot met up with @ROKTOY and Aaron, I brought another bloke from work so whilst not a big crew we had enough hands to work the net.

We wander out across the flat with a silt layer an inch to 3 deep the snails and crabs seemed to have worked through the problem and were in their normal abundance, with a bit of crap sticks oyster shells weed etc laying in the shallows we lifted the net over this and set into the deeper water..a quick 10 min drag I swore I could feel life in the tow, so up onto a nice clean bit of beach we found a net of sticks shells weed and three very very welcome flounder. 

That put a spring in our step ! Looking up stream it seemed it was snaggy and less than ideal so we packed up and headed way down the channel to an area we didn’t tend to fish due its shell beds and sand mounds…with ankle deep mud making head way hard we chose to chuck the drag in the tide have a bash then fish the incoming from firmer ground …

well only a few steps into the drag Dans calling fish , I’m feeling fish in my side as well …then it all settled down to a slog and the odd worrying tension of the net as we picked up drift wood off the bed …up onto some firm the sticks rose out of the tide first the a splash and a tail loomed large the another and another …smiles and yahoos abounded as we beached the drag all hands to the pump binning our bounty …a couple of shorts were returned to the tide and the rest were sorted and cleaned. 

We sorted the drag and counted our tally of 15 prime flounder and a mammoth mullet. We cleared the rubbish from our net and set up for the flood, it rushed in but all was very quite. With a squal of rain reaching in from the hills we headed for the trucks. Cracked a beer and yarned for a while enjoying our time together. 

The chill set into my bones and I pulled the pin away home to a hot shower and dry cloths…great couple of hours out and about with some like minded folks ..interestingly the flounder were stuffed absolutely stuffed with cockle shell, certainly the normal crabs but some were chocked with shellfish ..I have no idea how they 
A got them into the gut 
B broke the shell open ….but they obviously did and were doing very well on this diet . 

Like Dan said “You don’t catch them on the couch “! Not a truer word spoken

----------


## ROKTOY

That was a fantastic way end to the day. Cheers guys.
The recent flooding had left its mark, but not as bad as I had expected. The channels where were we had left them, the grass hadn't been wiped out too much and the cockles had been buried a bit. But, the fish were there and they were healthy. The cockles were still there but not as easy to find as they had been. Aaron left them in peace this trip.
It was good to get out and get a feed, A few good blokes, with a couple of mutts having a ball playing in the mud together, A great way to catch up with a good mate and have a yarn or three.

----------


## MB

Funny one yesterday. Got caught out with the weather despite a good forecast. Just vile outside the harbour. To make matters worse, I promised a fish to a mate who doesn't get the opportunity to get out very often. At least we achieved that before heading back in to the harbour. Saw some poor buggers on a Mac 320 who were soaked from head-to-toe. I'm guessing they've had better days. Boat cleanup took longer than fishing time! Still, we got home safely which is the main thing, and we got a feed.

Interestingly, Korean mate (guy in the photo) contacted me last night to say that it was Korean "Thanksgiving" which coincided with the full moon and the moon was the "biggest" in 100 years. Maybe related?

----------


## r87mm

Had a crack at Kina yesterday. First time with the kontiki there. With Rabbit Island shutting early and obviously the council has never heard of pumps to remove water, there is no access either.
Cracker day but only a carpet shark for our efforts and then a seal 20m off shore brought an end to proceedings. 
Might try the Blind Channel this afternoon,  but my crew may have deserted by the sound of it. Not sure about baited hooks and people with dogs that are not able to be controlled,  when I'm by myself. Always great to see people who have taken the effort to train their dogs in basic commands and are able to call them.


Sent from my SM-A205GN using Tapatalk

----------


## mikee

Theres a reason we have never walkwd our dogs on back beach dog exercise area!!!!

----------


## stingray

Just a after thought ..and I do apologise for not posting this with my fishing report.

The edges of the channel are boggy in parts, the main road from ramp to channel is still solid but has a bit of mud 

But the edges of the creek used on a flooding tide and the north side of the ramp look ok but I would certainly walk the last 10 yards to the channel before driving backing out onto itthere is patchs of axel deep silt that could compromise a launch or retrieve of a boat or vehicle. 

Please take the extra 10 mins to make sure your on what was traditionally hard surface has not become a truck trap

----------


## stingray

VC home from sea , so we promptly returned to sea to go sharking.
A wonderful calm morning ,oily to the horizon. We mucked about trying a few close spots waiting for the ebb tide to run, I cursed @Shearer yet again as my expensive shinny shit got snaked and returned to my bait fishing. 

I then cursed the burley ,the lack of current and bloody spiked dogs. All the while VC boated gurnard and the odd carpet shark….as I set my forth set of gear into the tide I managed to snag a keepable bluey , then a carrot and then another things were looking up, I even had time to heckle VC as he busted off a solid fish on his strayline … replace your rigs after a couple of sharks I crowed! 

Ohh how the fishing gods love to punish a smart arse…I went from catching table fish back to shit fish in a minute, then doubled down to catching shit fish two at a time. VC took pity on me and we hauled the gear and wandered over to check the hook line, well the first few hooks produced carpet sharks and things looked grim as they got bigger and bigger and bigger…then a wonderful treat , a carrot followed by a handful more …smiles all round 

Finished up with a Northly wind pushing us home as we gutted the fish and headed up the channel and sat the boat in the shalllows. We had a beer and let the tide run out so we could trailer the boat without getting the utes feet wet. 

Well that was the plan we hooked the boat on and I heaved on the winch, the boat stayed were it was as the winch wound itself towards the boat…a few strops later things were secured and we backed the trailer under the boat as I gently winched this time. 

A bit off banter about being ham fisted and rough as guts. All in all a great day out we were very tempted to chance our arm and go floundering on the bottom of the tide but with a lack of bodies and enough things to take care of we set that plan aside for another day. 

Photos to follow as normal!

----------


## veitnamcam



----------


## veitnamcam

To be fair it was one of two bits I didn't replace when I built the new trailer.... always good to have a strong mate about.





Anyway we bro'd it up to get home and no worries.

----------


## 7mm Rem Mag

Looked like a nice day out there Fella's. Well done, dinner looks nice

----------


## Pengy

> To be fair it was one of two bits I didn't replace when I built the new trailer.... always good to have a strong mate about.
> 
> Attachment 206565
> 
> Attachment 206566
> 
> Anyway we bro'd it up to get home and no worries.
> 
> Attachment 206567


Unfortunately for one of you, I was reading this at work and pissing myself. My workmate asked what was so funny....it may now be common knowledge around the port  :Wink: 
The man doesnt know his own strength.

----------


## stingray

A great day with an afternoon tide.

----------


## stingray

Photos say it all, great folks mud , dogs , and flats. Thanks again everyone who mucked in cleared the net gutted the fish, laughed and heckled 
A perfect evening of young folks tearing about in the mud, dogs battling and chasing each other! 

Us dragging a trawl, gathering a feed of fat delicious flats, 

RIP Liz , I think we celebrated your passing in the best way possible with friends family and fishing!

----------


## Trout

Might hook a fly fisherman here.I have a Scientific Anglers 6-7L Systems 2L fly reel for sale.Has a 6wtdt line on it.Hasnt been used for ten years.Had some use but not obused as i had 3 of these reels and 3 sage fly rods.So the work load got spread around amongst the gear a bit.
Reel n line $100+$12 postage.

----------


## ROKTOY

Mud, stickfish and cockle shells. That was a good afternoon out.

----------


## wsm junkie

> Might hook a fly fisherman here.I have a Scientific Anglers 6-7L Systems 2L fly reel for sale.Has a 6wtdt line on it.Hasnt been used for ten years.Had some use but not obused as i had 3 of these reels and 3 sage fly rods.So the work load got spread around amongst the gear a bit.
> Reel n line $100+$12 postage.Attachment 206747


 @Trout I hate to say it but these arnt as sort after as they once were. I've seen a few listed on the yellow site over the last few months with $30 buy now remain unsold, only one I saw sell came with spare spool, backing and one spool had a line on it.....from memory it made $50.
They're bloody nice reels, I've got the same model that I purchased way back in 97 for $200. Problem is everyone wants large abours now.

----------


## Trout

> @Trout I hate to say it but these arnt as sort after as they once were. I've seen a few listed on the yellow site over the last few months with $30 buy now remain unsold, only one I saw sell came with spare spool, backing and one spool had a line on it.....from memory it made $50.
> They're bloody nice reels, I've got the same model that I purchased way back in 97 for $200. Problem is everyone wants large abours now.


Hi wsm Junkie,i ended up selling the reel with its bit more worn out twin brother.So the buy had a very good reel and a spare spool and 2 fly line.I was happy with my sale  and buyer was happy with his purchase.I know what you saying tho,theres a few ton of fishing gear for sale on tm.At least the guys on here know im only selling good gear.Cheers n Beers. :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## Kor

Hey Stingray, has all that mud affected the cockles?  Can you still get a feed of them  out there?

----------


## Black Rabbit

> A great day with an afternoon tide. Attachment 206736
> 
> Attachment 206741
> Attachment 206742


Once before, I was in a small fishing harbor, local fisherman stewed couple of these wild catch of the day, in a big cast iron pot. Corn breads, green onion with miso and 58 degree of strong alcohol, still miss it. So, I get to bring a 24 inches wide of cast iron pot back :Psmiley:

----------


## stingray

> Hey Stingray, has all that mud affected the cockles?  Can you still get a feed of them  out there?


Yeah the young folk scratched out a feed.they certainly have being thinned out by the flood.

----------


## stingray



----------


## ROKTOY

@stingray, Are you guys being successful? 
Looks like great weather to be out.
Enjoy it guys.

----------


## stingray

Kaikoura turned on a treat, arrived Friday afternoon to a large rolling swell and milky vis! 

Caught up with all the folks had a beer.

Up at gentleman hours, loaded the boats to catch the low tide for hunting some fish out wide. Got to the public ramp at an hour before low, a sign says caution slippery ramp at low tide…it bloody well was you could hardly stand to unhook the boat and then trying to get the truck back up the ramp was another story. 
Certainly a trap for the in experienced. 

Anyway steamed out dropped pots on a couple of rocks and headed out wide, hit the mark and the sounder started to show the bottom again stooged about checking the drift. Dropped the gear sat in the slop , lifted the gear a small perch and a red cod the were inhaled whole by the resident bird life. 

Up past the mark more weight added as we were drifting off the marks before we reached the bottom, it was a wonderful sunny day with a puff of breeze that added to the easy but large swell made conditions trying. After 5 drifts and conditions starting to take a toll on the crew we headed in closer. Tried here and there but the fish seemed off the bite. 

Got to have a dive, splashed a great spot, managed a handful of keepers in limited vis saw a few XXL moki which was really neat. Home for a shower. 

Up again on Sunday but to avoid the slippery ramp we hit the water early with much improved conditions we enjoyed a lazy hour checking pots! Back into the water for me better vis saw a enjoy a bit more of a hunt, found one better size cray but still had to be pretty selective. The girls were mostly empty with only 3 still holding eggs handled over the weekend.

With sun and wind and swell on Saturday we just had a quick look around and back in. A great trip away and a relaxed drive home for Lisa and myself! 

Bring on the summer and blue water!

----------


## stingray

> @stingray, Are you guys being successful? 
> Looks like great weather to be out.
> Enjoy it guys.


Crays yes, VC managed 8 in one pot, heckled me …”don’t need a diver in this boat”  ….then put 7 smalls back! 

Fishing has being slow but with conditions improving hopefully tomorrow they will get a day to hunt the fish properly!

----------


## Black Rabbit

I like the second picture, snow capped mountain on the horizon. Any groupers?

----------


## stingray

> I like the second picture, snow capped mountain on the horizon. Any groupers?


Unfortunately no swell and wind had us drifting off the marks to fast..tomorrow maybe the day ..I’m home so fingers crossed for the team !

----------


## Black Rabbit

> Unfortunately no swell and wind had us drifting off the marks to fast..tomorrow maybe the day ..I’m home so fingers crossed for the team !


Ok...Kaikoura, I have been there many times, never got a nice weather to encourage me on a boat, sea scik :XD: . Grouper, is the fish I want to catch and cook it by myself to see how good it is. Yeah, fingers crossed for your team...Good night

----------


## stingray

Kaikoura team is battling, the fishing and the occy's
VC let me know they are getting a few keepers and a few eaten clean skeletons.

The import walked out of work today ...hay see you Monday ..let me know if any fishing is happening...Tides look good ..
Checked the tides and rang / texted a handful of folks ...photos tell the rest ...a epic afternoon with now seasoned fisherman...




Father and son with a beauty

----------


## rugerman

Sweet, good to see the flounder dogs doing their bit too  :Have A Nice Day: 
Not a bad haul by the look of it

----------


## stingray

Yeah a great evening out, 6 people made clearing the net so much better, still a heaps of branches and twigs even pine cones tangling the net, what we don’t show is the team , taking a side each of the net untangling rubbish to get the trawl back in the tide, they are earned flounder, then they are shared throughout our community! 

I’m truely honoured to have folks turn up time after time laughing and yarning getting covered in silt and mud , frozen cold to try and harvest a feed of delicious flounder! Without these folks it would be a bust! 
With out their enthusiasm it would never happen




My personal favorite...the bloody experts  judgeing my efforts from the shallows

----------


## ROKTOY

> ......
> My personal favorite...the bloody experts  judgeing my efforts from the shallows


I'm sure we were only commending your efforts. 




Sent from my SM-G990E using Tapatalk

----------


## veitnamcam

A few picks from Kiaks.
At ten bucks per launch you would think the council could water blast the bottom of the ramp.

----------


## stingray

Due to a canceled gathering at the Pengys , we were forced to head for okiwi to hunt kings in French pass.

So with VC on the shore swing and my boss away next week whitebaiting, I took a bit of a bulge and sneaked off early …VC arrived with tucker and beer and yarns, we stowed the gear in the mighty Nissan and buggered off to okiwi. 

With the southeast puffing we settled down to yarning , visiting folks to gather intel and enjoying a ale or two! 

VC out did himself in the kitchen as we salted / peppered and seared and baked a fallow back strap it was to die for…



Up not early and away to F / pass …saw dolphins ,gannets , terns it looked very very promising, got to the pass it wasn’t crazy pumping so I was sure we were on the money, being the only boat there took our time setting up our drift and looking for fish…we had the perfect drift again and again …nothing not a nibble no sign of a bait school or kingi on the sounder …it was a bust! ..

Next plan chuck me over the side and hunt crays off to super secret spot …so secret the crays didn’t know they were supposed to be in the cave..off to never fail spot …you guessed it…shit vis couldn’t find a good rock let alone the crack that holds the bugs…

Back in the boat VC has sorted tea couple of fat blues 40cm plus then adds a couple of carrots and I’m just a bloody spectator! 

Home to fill the tank…sea flattens off looks like a perfect day tomorrow! Marked up a few rocks for investigation…Photos to follow Sunday evening…beer o’clock

----------


## Shearer

> Due to a canceled gathering at the Pengys , we were forced to head for okiwi to hunt kings in French pass.
> 
> So with VC on the shore swing and my boss away next week whitebaiting, I took a bit of a bulge and sneaked off early …VC arrived with tucker and beer and yarns, we stowed the gear in the mighty Nissan and buggered off to okiwi. 
> 
> With the southeast puffing we settled down to yarning , visiting folks to gather intel and enjoying a ale or two! 
> 
> VC out did himself in the kitchen as we salted / peppered and seared and baked a fallow back strap it was to die for…
> Attachment 208169
> Attachment 208170
> ...


Make the most of Okiwi while you can still get out there.

----------


## veitnamcam

> Make the most of Okiwi while you can still get out there.


Yes..  but I am sure our local ray will get out with a little help from some some friends

----------


## stingray

Sorry folks I have tried to load photos but seems that’s not happening! 

So here’s our story …woke up to a beautiful calm day, one of those epic days that you just enjoy! We should have dug in early suited up and dived the low tide, instead we chased the snapper and gurnard! With intel saying pannies we’re in close we chased the ghosts.

With wonderful conditions we boated small cod , bigger cod , carpet sharks , barracouta, then finally spikey dogs ..about then I hauled the pick and buggered off down the coast to spot number 2…well bugger me VC and his lad landed a few sizeable cod and other rats and mice…

Should have have hit the water, the sun burnt and the northerly puffed …we tried various marks…and the day ran away …we ran out steam and enthusiasm for a late Sunday clean up …our diving passion drifted away faster than than the tide had run all day. 

Home as the sea breeze built , Lisa bless her had done chores and packed up the batch. VC and his lad scrubbed the boat and chucked fuel into the totes, I tore off the fillets and then we were packed and away….

A long weekend beckons, with a bit of reasonable weather we may see an improvement in the vis and fishing …our last chance for seven weeks so best we make it pay..thanks again VC for doing the hard yards ..good night everyone..over and out

----------


## veitnamcam

Out today with Dad and the Father in law.
Out to 30m, burly up...It's early and we are mentally prepared for a sharking but hope to get a couple of decent early snapper.
We weren't disappointed with the sharks bit thankfully I was snagging the odd decent blue cod to keep spirits up.
I was about to pull the pin and go shallower and I got a nice  12 pound snap so we peserveared a bit longer but was inundated with spiky dogs so bugged out to 16 m....it was coming on slack tide now and fishing was very slow for an hour or more, couple of gurnard then Dad caught the old battler of a snap....a bit of recovery time by the boat and then he swam off strong....only 16m so I hope he was ok.
The sharks turned up again so went into 10m....finally no sharks and some decent gurnard  :Cool:

----------


## veitnamcam



----------


## veitnamcam



----------


## kukuwai

Hmmm.....



Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk

----------


## madjon_

> Hmmm.....
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


Nice double 👌

----------


## Rushy

> Hmmm.....
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


Time to pull up the pick and shift?

----------


## kukuwai

> Time to pull up the pick and shift?


I only just put it down 

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk

----------


## kukuwai

Stopped a took a photo of this sign today, just incase any of you local fellas are interested. 

Should be a few decent snaps around by then 



Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk

----------


## veitnamcam

> Stopped a took a photo of this sign today, just incase any of you local fellas are interested. 
> 
> Should be a few decent snaps around by then 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


I should probably give that a crack......can ya remember what was average weight last time for snapper?

----------


## kukuwai

> I should probably give that a crack......can ya remember what was average weight last time for snapper?


No I can't Cam, but I reckon i might give it a crack too as most likely will be fishing anyway. Just need to check if the misses has any plans that weekend 

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk

----------


## veitnamcam

Great couple of days down okiwi with @stingray and family.
Snorkeling trip for me and the boy with fishing posted very second, sat was good tried spot one nice weedy shallow rocks looking for butters.....glimpsed one but it vanished, hung a burly off the boat...shot a yellow eyed mullet out of a school of probably 100 under the boat.....bit later Garfish in burly trail.
Been a while since either me or my son had been in the water and it took a while to get comfortable again, sort leaking masks and stretch the lungs.
Spot two....marked a big rock on sounder anchored up off it and went for a look.
Bit of a swim round and a few dives.... finally getting comfortable.....breath holds still shit but comfortable and getting down having a look and coming up without panicking for air.
Found a big cray...out and grabable...well if you knew what you are doing and I don't....Did 3-4 more dives without getting too close to it to make sure I knew exactly where to dive and to not scare it off( vis was okish but easy to get lost on surface)
Tryed a few times to dive down at the same time with my son to get him to see it but he was struggling to get to the bottom.
Planned my attack, swam down side of rock till I could see his horns and half his body....grabbed and got horns but he slipped back before I had got a tight grip.....then I felt feelers and I let it go rather than rip them off.....he didn't go far back and I thought with a tank he would still be gettable so didn't disturb him anymore.
Up and out,Son had a few shots with spear gun but no connects yet....also needs to grow some mussels so he can load his own spear.
Picked up longline we had set shallow, one good gurnard,couple missing hooks and a Panni snapper head.
Headed out in the middle for a drift fish, slayed a few sharks cod and gurnard and headed back to the batch for clean up,a few fizzys a feed and the obligatory bullshit/shit slinging match

----------


## veitnamcam

I was very slack on the photos this trip

----------


## veitnamcam

Out this morning, with the weather due to shit plan was to get Joe to dive big cray rock but as we went in there there was another boat with divers in the area...I am full of snot with a head cold and not getting in...wind came up and I just wasn't feeling it.
We bugged out and came home cleaned boat etc and got out of the way for Joe.
The cod bashers had done another good job boating a feed and we sat round in the sun for another round of heckling before I headed home.

Thanks very much for the hospitality Joe and Family :Cool: 
Always a good time.

----------


## Chur Bay

Had a good day out from Coromandel on Sunday. No bait just jigs.

----------


## stingray

I can’t/ but do like that, spent money on jigs …again …couldn’t even get a sinker to the bottom without snakes taking them off. Battled all weekend with the shit fish , poor vis , known holes being empty , holes in my wetsuit. 

Crew slaying big blue cod , gurnard whilst I rigged gear , got chewed up and chewed off. 

Managed a pannie snapper only to be shamed be by the crew and chucked it back, along with any gurnard I boated. Foot long Greyboys and their larger brothers chewed were caught but gave my rigs arseholes . Then the spikes turned up on my side of the boat whilst the ladies continued to land gurnard ..

Pulled the pin , shared a beer with VC and my family , cheated at cards , went to bed woke to a howling wind and cleaned up and wandered home.


part two 
home checked the tides …perfect for a afternoon flounder ..txtd the gang ( they knew it was an off day) …can’t make it….got a few others involved..headed out to find the tide was takin the piss , what should have being a perfect channel was holding water worse than a blocked sink….

wait wait wait … bugger it into the drink ..fishing a wide channel with @Pengy bless him taking the deep shallow side. 

Did a drag a few small flats ..but not much of a clean out …back in a couple more flats …here’s the honey hole ….it’s a bust one keeper …fuck by now @ROKTOY has made an appearance..

we fished the reach of doom full of snags and sandbanks ..Well we hunted this part very carefully..hit a couple of absolute beautiful fish…but then in my wisdom to bag the net we missed the first push of the flood tide and all the lurkers were well on their way onto the sand flats and the fish able channels flooded before we could get set up.

lessons learnt each tide is different , but great company and willing hands are worth more than any fish caught , finally make sure you fishing in the burley trail !

----------


## veitnamcam

Out with Dad and flounder dog this morning.

Not very low low tides and Dad just in waders limited our options a bit but it was nice and warm and good to be out.
Spot one a short drag for 3 nice flattys and lots of weed and sticks etc.
Cursory clean out and shift spots, fish but lots of weed as the tide started to flood, I cam in to clear the net before it got too heavy and bumped what must have been a fairly big stingray cos it bolted straight threw my legs, bashing both my shins hard enough to be a little bit tender even with the wetsuit on, it bowled me over cos I was tits deep and half floating but once I got my feet back on the bottom I was just glad it didn't stab me or I might have had to change my username to Stingray2.0 :Grin: 
Got a feed and Dad and the dog had fun.

----------


## rugerman

Nice one. Yeah the thought of stingrays always puts the shits up me when walking through the shallows.
I see ya training flounder dog to hunt land flounder, a cunning plan  :Grin: 
Nice little kahawai was a bonus

----------


## veitnamcam

> Nice one. Yeah the thought of stingrays always puts the shits up me when walking through the shallows.
> I see ya training flounder dog to hunt land flounder, a cunning plan 
> Nice little kahawai was a bonus


I make a habit of scuffing/dragging my feet with the theroy being I will bump one rather than stand right on top of it.....worked today

----------


## Black Rabbit

I so wish to cook those flounders into a cast iron pot with open fire, the soup will be milk white, and cook it more until the those bones and fins can melt in my mouth. Corn breads, garlic...and some lamb :Pacman:

----------


## Barry the hunter

> I so wish to cook those flounders into a cast iron pot with open fire, the soup will be milk white, and cook it more until the those bones and fins can melt in my mouth. Corn breads, garlic...and some lamb


no no no thats not how to cook flounder - dry with paper towel - dip in flour - dip in egg - dip in bread crumbs - quick fry - cooked -eat one side then turn over  yum yum yum

----------


## Black Rabbit

> no no no thats not how to cook flounder - dry with paper towel - dip in flour - dip in egg - dip in bread crumbs - quick fry - cooked -eat one side then turn over  yum yum yum


I can `t convince you with only words...someday next year, wild flounder is must, not those farmed.

----------


## veitnamcam

Or fillet and fry skin down till crispy then just a minute on the other side.

----------


## Micky Duck

> I make a habit of scuffing/dragging my feet with the theroy being I will bump one rather than stand right on top of it.....worked today


hesitant to even type this suggestion....what about dragging a short length of chain...light dog chain type maybe 2 foot long length just enough to make a good rattle as you walk along???

----------


## veitnamcam

> hesitant to even type this suggestion....what about dragging a short length of chain...light dog chain type maybe 2 foot long length just enough to make a good rattle as you walk along???


Could work ??? But I like to keep it simple and it's the first one I have had bowl me over :Thumbsup:

----------


## veitnamcam

Out with Dad and a mate this morning, picked the hole in the wind out of mot...was about 8 knt off shore heading out but still with a bit of northerly swell coming in so slow steam out to the mussel farm from mot.
Dropped a longline moved off anchored and burlryed up.
Was pretty quiet for a start but right on high tide...as the tide and burly started to run we got some bites but just small kahawai...45 min or so after dropping the pick I landed a nice 14-15p snap then we got busy from there.
A
8 nice snapper on rods and wind picking up we went and picked up longline....One good snap that escaped and one Panni snapper and a bloody great bird's-nest of spiky dogs.
Back at the ramp it appeared we had done better than most....he who has the most burly wins.

----------


## kukuwai

Nice morning on the water this morning

Left early from Grossies nice and quite then but holy moly what a circus when we came back in at 9.30, boats and trailers everywhere so I reckon there will be a good turn out at the comp.

No entries for us but ended up with seven snaps and a few fat gurnard so more than happy with that.



Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk

----------


## veitnamcam

Very happy no doubt  :Cool:  :Thumbsup:

----------


## veitnamcam

Ol mate @stingray will come along with a yarn no doubt
Joe myself and my son went diving, come in roktoy and rocktoy junior joined us....we got crays flounder and sunburn.
What more could you want.

----------


## veitnamcam



----------


## stingray

Big day out today , prospecting new turf, saw crays from 3 inch long to a solid 6+lb buck, snagged a feed ,missed a few and learnt a few more life lessons! 

VC found that hunting your feet first produces, we failed to bag that cray, swam some more turf tits up a couple good keepers then my mojo kicked in and I bagged a pair ! 

Changed spots again vis still average but more crays , banged a few , nothing huge VC bombing rocks saw a massive cod but as life is theyre there then therere gone, 
Blew out , ran out of gas and warmth , up into the boat out! Wet suit tops off and a beer, running out of tide we made the call to headed in , up into the estuary watched other folks retrieving their boats , set up the cooker to find we were almost out of make things hot juice. 

So onto shore we wandered set up a wee driftwood fire and finished off the snags , then just because  @ROKTOY turned up we had a couple of digs for a feed of flats, the first was quite average then the second was quite bloody fantastic. 

That was about me did one more quick dig a couple of shorts and a 2 inch log gurnard ..

Yarn could / should be a lot better absolutely rooted ..VC has a few photos he can post over n out Zzzzz

----------


## veitnamcam

Posted above mate.
But tea was excellent

----------


## ROKTOY

The lad and I  turned up on the sand mid afternoon to see these 3 guys had had a successful outing in the water for the day. We had a quick consultation over a regulation beverage and set to with the net. A couple of drags before the flood set in and we had a few fish in the bin. We pulled the pin before the water started to fill the channels and retired to Stingrays place for a yarn and a bit of shade. 
Thanks guys, another good afternoon with some good company.

----------


## veitnamcam



----------


## Black Rabbit

> Attachment 209641
> Attachment 209642
> Attachment 209643
> Attachment 209645


What I see is sashimil, rice porridge with head and bbq :Yaeh Am Not Durnk:  Diving and catching with tanks, what is the rules over there?

----------


## Black Rabbit

> Attachment 209655


My kind of cook :Thumbsup:  May I suggest cast iron pot for wild cooking, yeah it`s heave,but most modern cookware can `t stand for open fire.

----------


## veitnamcam

> What I see is sashimil, rice porridge with head and bbq Diving and catching with tanks, what is the rules over there?


You lost me at porridge  :Wtfsmilie: 
But a nice mornea (can't spell poncy words) with all the meat from the body is the way I generally go

----------


## veitnamcam

Rules vari by region but here It is a maximum of 6crays per person diving per day with a maximum accumulation of 2 days.
They can be caught with or without bottles. However if there are bottles on the boat you may not harvest any Paua or Kina. They must only be harvested on breath hold.

----------


## Black Rabbit

> You lost me at porridge 
> But a nice mornea (can't spell poncy words) with all the meat from the body is the way I generally go


Sorry, you may got me wrong, there was no poncy words or meanings of any kind. lobster rice porridge soup is most popular in Hong Kong, I had several times and felt that was good, especially for hangovers.

----------


## stingray

> Attachment 209655


Yip thats sums up life right now ..simple but delicious. Great company, even better that the VCs young bloke went from floating to actually hitting the bottom and hunting / seeing fish we had a trio of very keepable to large boff head blues hunting crays with me, they were that ballsy that when I had a cray in hand and was putting in in the sack the blue cod was trying to get a leg off it! 

Got to the boat and told my story only to hear that both VC and his lad had seen the same fish , young VC showed a great deal of enthusiasmso with a few more dives and the summers blue water adding up to a bit more experience,  Im pretty sure that we will find that weve ruined another fine gentleman he will waste his wages and weekends on dive gear and fuel $$$. 

That said Id hate to be feeding the lump right now, the tucker box didnt stand a chance! He got out of the water inhaled a couple of well filled bread rolls , eyed up my second that disappeared, then when VC said  yeah Son , you can have the last one gulp and gone Im pretty damn sure the crays in the chilly bin were getting nervous as well.

Add Roktoys young Aaron to a dive day and we will be towing a tender full of tucker to keep the wolves from the door.

----------


## kukuwai

Anyone else out having a crack?

We got some nice fish coming on board 



 



Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk

----------


## stingray

That’s a couple of fantastic fish!

----------


## Padox

Did yesterday in the dark southhad the youngest out on his 1st outting on the boat and 1st fishing expedition with dad and grandad

----------


## kukuwai

@Padox Good Stuff !! 

Well it turned out to be an outstanding morning on the water. Ended up releasing 12 snapper which was more than we kept. 
There was no chance that I was going to be allowed  to let this one go tho !!



There were several times when we had more than one fish on at the same time. A few gurnard, kahawai and even a couple of travelly made for a good mixed bin.

Back on the trailer just after 9am, gotta love that. But the fishing was easy part. I have just finished the clean up/filleting/vacume packing and smoking the frames etc.

 

It was raw travelly with soy and wasabi for lunch and now it is time for one of these 



 Cheers !! 

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk

----------


## kukuwai

Hey @Padox what's the story with that trace set up your lad is using. Looks interesting !! Whats that black stuff on the backbone of it for.....barracuda protection? 

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk

----------


## Padox

Yea just to stop the cod rolling ur trace up does stop kuda and sharks 2 tho

----------


## stingray

Life lessons, another trip to the flounder flats this evening bit a pieces of crewsome unfortunately are at sea , others looked at the weather and bailed out ..

then there are the souls that just keep turning up keen as every bloody timethanks guys! 

So we arrived as we do , with myself doing the intel on the tides , picking to get to fish the very last of the ebb tide as stingray season is here. Well that worked perfectly except that once again , the ebb tide ran out but the water remained once again on a very low tide ..so perhaps things have changed down stream?

Anyway we set to fishing ..testing the waters down stream of our normal hot spot due to the wide channels and the fact that Ive being told to much fresh water puts the fish off , then I got told that flounder like the fresh/ tepid water because it kills the lice that live in their gills etc ..

Well any way we dragged the wides and felt a few hits so thought that we were doing ok. ..beached the net to find 8 outstanding fish snagged in the trawl well that did the light a fire under our arses a quick clean out back into the a bit of a wander saw us land another handful of average keepers and a few shorts and a heap of sticks and cockles etc 

So with that we sent Roktoy and his net up stream to a nice clean looking bend in the channel , Roktoy and my neighbour fished the first bit of the flood but pulled out early! 

With a net pretty free of weed and crap myself and the import set out again , and with a flooding tide pushing hard we felt the odd hit surprisingly we had a short angry man hurling abuse at us about it being his net , his spot , that we were drinking his beer etc all the while his son and two dogs dug a feed of cockles ..

Well we hauled the drag as the flood spilled over the estuary to find a bounty of wonderfully conditioned fish, a good number of delicious flats were binned and cleaned ..everyone doing their bit from gutting to tiding up the net ..then with dry ground becoming a rarity we waded our way back to the trucks.

The rain set in as we changed into dry cloths , the catch was shared out to those that had family and friends that would appreciate a fresh flounder and away home to a hot shower.

----------


## stingray



----------


## ROKTOY

A great evening in the tide, despite the constant harassment.
That's a good net huh, shame about the owner? LOL
Good company and a good haul of seafood. I'm glad we keep going back.

----------


## kukuwai

With last weekend a wash out and most of the week too windy, we were keen as this morning.

Boys were up early and out the door. Big low tide so only the little boats out the channel early today. Very shallow, greatfull for the auxiliary  



Rods were constantly going with most fish of the 'panny' variety. Many were were hooked nicely in the corner of the mouth so easily released !!



Then a big bend and some head shakes....it  turned out to be a 74cm kingi so back over the side it went. Very exciting none the less 



Back on the trailer at 9.30 with a very respectable bin of fish and some happy lads. Another good morning on the salt.



Forecast for early tomorrow looking good so get amongst it you local fellas

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk

----------


## Shearer

You might see the other Brent H out there tomorrow too.

----------


## stingray

Don’t forget your burley and squid bait !  :Thumbsup:

----------


## Pengy

> Don’t forget your burley and squid bait !


Hmm

----------


## Pengy



----------


## kukuwai

Pink has always been a good color 
Nice fish, and photos @Pengy 
Good to see !!

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk

----------


## Pengy

> Pink has always been a good color 
> Nice fish, and photos @Pengy 
> Good to see !!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


I wish I could say they were caught by my goodself, but alas, no.
I gifted the lure to a young fella as payment for tying me an FG knot  :Sad:

----------


## stingray

Look at those photos closely they look like baited lures not saying that there is anything wrong with that but Im still backing burley and bait in Tasman bay!

----------


## Quackers

Got a nice 15pound snap out in rangi channel on Saturday morning .biggest fish I've caught the in like 20 plus years .was awesome . Biggest for the new stabi aswell atm

----------


## ROKTOY

A few keen souls ventured out into the mud this evening after work. 
There was rather a decent and fresh  breeze in the estuary tonight. Bins were blown away, chilly bins lids went AWOL, hats and caps were retrieved.
A couple of quick drags saw a reasonable number of victims on the sand. A Stingray made itself known on the second drag, quickly and relatively easily released without the loss of any tasty morsels.
The turn of the tide and we made haste to get the net back into the incoming tide, a few hits and a few flounder jumping over the net in the shallows. A decent soak and we dragged the net back onto dry land, Stingray number two in tow. a quick untangle and the last couple of flatties retrieved from the net.
The wind chill had started to take its toll on a team member so a quick yarn before car heaters were cranked to hot and we trundled off hone.
Tea tonight was very simple, very tasty but.  :Thumbsup: 
My only complaint, that was duly ignored, was that after 8-10 months of drag netting, I now have a hole in my net. 
Good times.




Sent from my SM-G990E using Tapatalk

----------


## stingray

Thanks @ROKTOY another successful outing, the stingray season has arrived with old stinker turning up in the drag twice, but s/he was particularly relaxed about the whole evenings events, we didn’t even manage to loose the two large flats keeping him/her at the bottom of the trawl. 

Yes we holed Roktoys net . But as @veitnancam says the more holes in the net , the better it catch’s …going by that the bugger will be unstoppable now! 

A wonderful evening of yarns and laughter and some delicious flats! What a wonderful life we live!

----------


## stingray

Tough life this we dog has

----------


## MB

> Look at those photos closely …they look like baited lures …not saying that there is anything wrong with that …but I’m still backing burley and bait in Tasman bay!


In my humble opinion, if you really want to catch fish, baited lures are the way to go. Best of both worlds. You'll pick up fish that want to feed and those whose predatory instincts are triggered, plus those that are curious or pissed off with the "alien" visiting their home.

----------


## Joe Schmo

Maybe not tomorrow...but fishing NZ by Friday!!

----------


## MB

> Maybe not tomorrow...but fishing NZ by Friday!!
> Attachment 212331


Very good. Have you got a plan yet?

----------


## Gibo

Monday morning is looking good for us Joe  :Thumbsup:

----------


## Joe Schmo

> Very good. Have you got a plan yet?


Always.
Spend 22 hours traveling to NZ, sleep a bit, buy fishing license, get some poor sucker to take me fishing Monday morning, travel the land warning the good people of NZ that we (me and 3 cute ladies) will be moving there in 2023, cast in to any legal water I deem fit for a fish, visit with folks we see/meet, visit with the NZ hunting/shooting people I've been talking to for almost a year...other than that, no real plans  :Have A Nice Day: 

PS: It's all your fault that we're still planning on moving there...in the past year I've spoken to or emailed or zoom called with 20 people from NZ and they have been the 20 nicest, most positive, most accommodating, open folks I've ever met in my life.

----------


## Beaker

> Always.
> Spend 22 hours traveling to NZ, sleep a bit, buy fishing license, get some poor sucker to take me fishing Monday morning, travel the land warning the good people of NZ that we (me and 3 cute ladies) will be moving there in 2023, cast in to any legal water I deem fit for a fish, visit with folks we see/meet, visit with the NZ hunting/shooting people I've been talking to for almost a year...other than that, no real plans 
> 
> PS: It's all your fault that we're still planning on moving there...in the past year I've spoken to or emailed or zoom called with 20 people from NZ and they have been the 20 nicest, most positive, most accommodating, open folks I've ever met in my life.


If you're in auckland, let me know, and might be able to take you out for a snapper fish (maybe kingies, but I'm shit at targeting them....)

----------


## Shearer

Well if you are around the top of the south, feel free to get in touch and maybe meet up for a beer/fish/hunt or whatever.

----------


## MB

Same for the north (Whangarei).

----------


## Rushy

> If you're in auckland, let me know, and might be able to take you out for a snapper fish (maybe kingies, but I'm shit at targeting them....)


Most hospitable of you Beaker.  As to King Fish think rocks but don’t put your boat on them mind.

----------


## Beaker

> Most hospitable of you Beaker.  As to King Fish think rocks but don’t put your boat on them mind.


I thought about what I wrote after I posted, and actually I am good at targeting them - I shot one with a spare gun, off the back of the boat a couple years ago. Didn't even get my feet wet.
However, will not do it again.

I hear ya about the rocks.......

----------


## kukuwai

Lovely evening, top of the west coast, south island.



A few XOS kahawai out there too 



Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk

----------


## veitnamcam

Great few days away with @stingray and the mini me.
Focus more on the diving/swimming than fishing this time.

The young fella shot his first fish and I pronged a couple too and found some crayfish.
Fortunately Joe can catch them.

----------


## stingray

Another year rolled over! VC had his B / day so I joined him to celebrate it! 

We all took the long way round to okiwi , with local over the hill road closed for repairs! We all settled in , and set the alarm for get up early o’clock ! 

Well the Alarm rang …..and we emerged to clag / rain but zero wind! 

Being our first day off VC and myself treated our selves to an extra cup of coffee / tea ..then an other just for good measure! Then shook the lump out of his fart sack, chucked some tucker in his hand and then slid the critter into his wetsuit and set sail.

We were on the hunt for 5 week cray! A large local cray VC and mini me had found 5 weeks ago along with a few smaller ones , 

then they had an dive in the same area whilst I was driving down ..only to find 5 week ( now it’s code name) cray was still in residence and had recruited a few extra mates. So I was recruited to move 5 weeks from his cave to a spa. We banged its turf scared the shit out of his mates and simply I tits the capture up! 
To much study not enough smash n grab!  VC was a bit more ruthless and harpooned a couple of butters. 

So off down the coast to sheltered waters, tanked up dropped in snagged a couple whilst the gang hunted the weed beds. Back in the boat smoko round the corner  whilst we did a cod bash …well me and mini VC sorted tea whilst someone else found out the 5 for $20 flasher rigs may have the average suspect knot or two.

Home in the rain , tea and beers and a clean up , fallow cutlets, baked mushrooms with blue cheese , marinated mussels and a slow cooked hogget roast, then cards ,cheating ,laughter ,bullshit and a excellent late night.

Up the next day more rain and so a indoor day filling tanks eating and recovering. Went over to the wharf feed the rays , the locals turned up and were amazing as normal , then an absolute surprise as a ray drifted past the wharf with a gang of yellow eyed mullet hanging about its wings a bloody JD burst out from a wharf pile and tried to inhale a mullet! A first for us at okiwi …was pretty wicked! 

A very early night , saw a early start …down to the pass to hunt kings ..sloppy run down got to the pass …good current and great drifts but nothing on the sounder and even less on the hooks, we tried the banks on the reef side of the pass nothing there ether ,So chucked it in at that in as other boats suffered along with us.

Up the coast to a cray rock , VC once again positioned me on the hot spot down and up with two easy crays, unverified to a bit of reef looking for a long lost crack , no luck round and round…feelers , cave , crays …perfect …tits the first keeper , snagged the second , that murked the hole , turned around ohhh yeesss another crack holding a handful , so snaked two …checked my air and pulled the pin…to find VC right on top of me marking the new spot …you beauty…”team work makes the dream work”!

Smoko of pan fried full meat snags , then the day ran away as we chased a feed of cod and the rain set in again , so we headed for home to clean up and haul our arses back round the long way home. 

A huge thanks to VC and mini for the laughs and yarns and food and as always keeping tabs on me when I’m on the bottom cheers! 

Put the acid of VC he has a few more photos ..

----------


## veitnamcam



----------


## ROKTOY

Well you can't beat that for a few days away. Far better than mowing the lawns.

----------


## Eat Meater

> Always.
> Spend 22 hours traveling to NZ, sleep a bit, buy fishing license, get some poor sucker to take me fishing Monday morning, travel the land warning the good people of NZ that we (me and 3 cute ladies) will be moving there in 2023, cast in to any legal water I deem fit for a fish, visit with folks we see/meet, visit with the NZ hunting/shooting people I've been talking to for almost a year...other than that, no real plans 
> 
> PS: It's all your fault that we're still planning on moving there...in the past year I've spoken to or emailed or zoom called with 20 people from NZ and they have been the 20 nicest, most positive, most accommodating, open folks I've ever met in my life.


Remember always to check clean and dry. Didymo ruined S.I. fishing for me. Keep it outta the N.I. for as long as possible. 

Identify your target beyond all doubt because you never miss (right?) and I'll be missed.

----------


## stingray

> Monday morning is looking good for us Joe


So how did ya go …  Come on guys I’m hanging out for a yarn !

----------


## Joe Schmo

We went out Tuesday and it was perfect. It wasnt hard for Gibo to find the lost looking American at the secret meeting place. I was actually busy searching whether a ute was a car or a truck when Gibo pulled up in his red Ute at 0430. The man brought a rod for me and we were off in the dark looking at bait in the wee hours, even saw some small Kingis cruising. I really liked the idea of bombing custom plug out there and making a big show of it in the hopes of attracting a giant angry fish to come and kill it. However no lures were killed but we got some casting in!! Saw a stingray, a kahawai and a buncha different kinds of bait. It felt great to be fishing as I hadnt even fished in america since about September which is insane for mebut the wapiti were calling me this fall. 
The fishing wasnt important. I enjoyed the company of Gibo and the yarns and the generosity of helping me out by taking me on a cast when I asked about it. The knowledge shared by Gibo was priceless to me and every word helped me attempt to get me head around all of the differences between fish and wildlife and fisheries and wildlife research and management in NZ. I will be learning for a loooong time but hopefully at some point in my life I will help make a positive contribution to NZ fisheries. I cant thank you enough Gibothat was absolutely great fun!!!
Currently in Rotorua and going to take an hour or two mid day to make a cast at a trout if I can find my way to the banks of the Utuhina stream somewhere to give these shit lures I brought from the US a try  :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## Gibo

> We went out Tuesday and it was perfect. It wasn’t hard for Gibo to find the lost looking American at the secret meeting place. I was actually busy searching whether a “ute” was a car or a truck when Gibo pulled up in his red Ute at 0430. The man brought a rod for me and we were off in the dark looking at bait in the wee hours, even saw some small Kingis cruising. I really liked the idea of bombing custom plug out there and making a big show of it in the hopes of attracting a giant angry fish to come and kill it. However no lures were killed but we got some casting in!! Saw a stingray, a kahawai and a buncha different kinds of bait. It felt great to be fishing as I hadn’t even fished in america since about September which is insane for me…but the wapiti were calling me this fall. 
> The fishing wasn’t important. I enjoyed the company of Gibo and the yarns and the generosity of helping me out by taking me on a cast when I asked about it. The knowledge shared by Gibo was priceless to me and every word helped me attempt to get me head around all of the differences between fish and wildlife and fisheries and wildlife research and management in NZ. I will be learning for a loooong time but hopefully at some point in my life I will help make a positive contribution to NZ fisheries. I can’t thank you enough Gibo…that was absolutely great fun!!!
> Currently in Rotorua and going to take an hour or two mid day to make a cast at a trout if I can find my way to the banks of the Utuhina stream somewhere to give these shit lures I brought from the US a try


Was a good morning for sure, even without the fish. Was really cool discussing the differences of how NZ vs USA manage fish and game, we definitely suck at it. All the best for the rest of your trip Matt. And thank you for the rum, you didnt have to do that but I appreciate it. Sounds like you have a solid schedule when you get to Nelson  :Have A Nice Day:  Some absolute good buggers down there!

----------


## Rushy

> Some absolute good buggers down there!


As well as Cam and Joe!  Ha ha ha ha.  Mate what’s with this no fish?

----------


## Joe Schmo

Had a few hours. Went to the mouth of the Utuhina and found a sign that said no parking and a private property sign so I figured that I couldnt fish there and I really dont want to piss off the locals. After talking to the boys at Hamills it seems like I could have fished no problem. Went up  to the deadline as we call it and looked into a bit of the creek/ditchbeautiful and small and thick as hell. Saw a giant carp/koi/goldfish holding there. Took a wander down the stream just looking around. Its all new to me. Good outinghopefully the fellas in the south will take all this trout gear that I havent used and my wife is tired of packing around  :Have A Nice Day: 
Also today, on our way to the zorb we saw a couple fellas with 3 stags piled up whole in the back of their Ute and I gave em a honk!! Not sure if thats a farm thing or not.
Joke of the day: the lady at the petrol station said Im to pump first and then payI told her that in America we dont trust people to come back in and pay so we have to pay first  :Have A Nice Day:   :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## Joe Schmo

> NZ vs USA manage fish and game, we definitely suck at it.


Grass is always greener on the other side of the pacificin the US we basically pay $1000 per animal we kill and the premier hunting areas take 30-50 years to get a tag. The differences certainly make my head spin!!
It was great Josh hopefully we will get another try someday!!

----------


## Gibo

> As well as Cam and Joe!  Ha ha ha ha.  Mate what’s with this no fish?


You think i'd take him to a spot with fish? Come on mate, I wasn't born yesterday  :Grin:

----------


## Rushy

> You think i'd take him to a spot with fish? Come on mate, I wasn't born yesterday


Not even the wharf at the Mount for a kids yellow tail?

----------


## norsk

During the winter in Western Norway the fish come in to spawn. The fishing can be incredable, I am mostly a net/ long ling fisher.

I put out two gill nets from my Kayak in the middle of Bergen. We pulled them in from a Dingy a day later, netting about 25kg in fish and 20 odd big crabs.

----------


## stingray

Floundering with @ROKTOY his mini me and young lads from work! 

Rushed the first drag went into early and two rays resulted but a couple of flats to boot, the young and dumb ones were keen to mix it up with they rays the more mature and street smart members of the team to leave them be and we would sort them! Which we did very gingerly as one of the old stinkers had done a right number on the net eventually got it sorted and the drag back in the tide. A few more fish then we set up for the flood.

The flood ran and I could feel fish hitting my end of the net whilst the short fella couldn’t feel a thing, hauled the drag in and his end held a good number of flats whilst mind had none…Go figure! 

Young folk had a ball yarning laughing etc the cloud and rain buggered off and it was a perfect end to another epic adventure!

----------


## stingray

Then up earlyish to catch up with @Joe Schmo, headed over a couple of hills and then dragged the poor bugger through gorse blackberry only find the track so overgrown it was impassable, back through the gorse and blackberry down another track to the river finally! 

Not a great start, out onto the riverbed to a beautiful wee spot, Joe Schmo was geared up and set to fishing , I set to relaxing and watching a different style fishing being done ! Then at Matts insistence I geared up , tied on a lure from half way around ( cheers Matt) and bang I was on! 

Matt did a solid job of netting the wee battler and we were on the board! Smiles all round, the next run and Matt fishes the drift perfectly and he’s into his first NZ trout (you bloody beauty) , He’s over the moon and so am I …then the day drifted away with a few miles wandered ,a couple of lures sacrificed to the fishing gods we each hooked on more fish but nothing made it to the net ! We saw a good number but clear water made them hard to fool.

Thanks Matt, for the company , not taking the piss out of bloody terrible casting display I put on, the wonderful set of lures , enjoying the bush bashing, showing me a different style of fishing , the great yarns…you will make a great kiwi !

----------


## ROKTOY

What a way to end the 2022 flounder events. That was a good fishing outing, Cheers   @stingray.
We arrived in the middle of a small rain shower, so getting into wetsuits and into the tide was quite nice, the tide was warmer.
The weather cleared as the evening progressed. The first two rays were ominous but no, we were rewarded with a nice catch of flatties. A good number released including the largest fish caught for the evening. He had been chewed at some stage prior to meeting us and was quite thin so we put him back in the drink to fatten up for a later date.
The young lads that had accompanied Stingray were a hoot. 
A little yarn back on ry land and we parted ways. I stopped off on the way home and fed the Penguin, who was stuck at work for the evening. Dropped off a few fish to the locals and crawled home for a late dinner of salad and pan fried Flounders.
I really wasn't very deep really...

----------


## stingray

Hunting fish


Lure recovery.

Re rigging 

What a place to call home

----------


## Joe Schmo

@stingray we were the best fisherman in the world for a total of 7 or so minutes and then things went steadily downhill  :Have A Nice Day: 
Thank you for the trip and the yarns and all the discussions on this and that. I will treasure the blood on my legs, my first sandfly bite and my first NZ fish forever!!!

----------


## ANTSMAN

What a bunch of gooood buggars^^^

----------


## Joe Schmo

Fished the lower Waimea (6min from where were staying in Hope) for the last two hours of light tonight. Scared a couple tiny trout, had one small follower, saw a 5 pounder cruising in the slack water and saw a dozen or so tuna and chased them around a bit. Almost kinda pretty out there in your country  :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## mikee

> Fished the lower Waimea (6min from where we’re staying in Hope) for the last two hours of light tonight. Scared a couple tiny trout, had one small follower, saw a 5 pounder cruising in the slack water and saw a dozen or so tuna and chased them around a bit. Almost kinda pretty out there in your country 
> Attachment 213018


Lot of people fishing at the fishing ponds tonight. Dog had a ball. I have been fishing further up than you  and seen nothing, caught nothing............yet.

I would suggest have a look up the Lee river, Turn left at Brightwater follow River Terrace road over the bridge to Lee Valley rd

----------


## kukuwai

Outstanding Christmas fishing on the coast with the family over the last few days.



Just had a blast, heaps of laughs, fun & sun !



Eating the spoils of our efforts every night. The stuff my dreams are made off.



Hope you all had a good one too 

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk

----------


## stingray

Got to the bay yesterday, boat was gone so tidied up the section! 

Out this morning fished the flood , cod were stuffed with chain plankton and fat as! We all managed to snag a keeper brim each as well, so with the crew in high spirits I took my chance to get underwater.down on a new bit of turf found a rock that had being basically split in half with a crack running the length (6/7 meters) and the depth of it also 3/5 meters. Snagged an unlucky victim on the top of the crack , then snuck in on two more holding tight on the other side got the first one with a bit of luck and chewed air and battled with the second. 
Not huge crays but glad to get a new mark to hunt.

Back up the coast dropped a burly and hunted snapper and gurnard half an hour of full flood tide then it pettered out , nothing but hot sun !

----------


## stingray

The big finish!!! 

As most would have already know Joe Schmo is visiting, so with another couple of txt messages we were up for another wander around the district! 

Pick the bloke from overseas at a reasonable hour and with the chance to meet other forum members we headed for spot B, arrived to find the lake still very full and discoloured, but with the place nearly to ourselves we set to chucking metal , plastics , and all sorts of creations into the tide.

In due course @kukuwai and lads arrived and whilst most of us set to yarning Kukuwais youngest set to chucking lures in every spot he could access , then changing colurs and doing it all over again. His big brother had a more studied approach and went straight to bait fishing , along with dad eventually. Matt and I chucked this and that into the stained water…then with neither baits or other contraptions getting the trouts attention , Matt and I went for a explore, up the road past other very relaxed fishermen/ and ladies we wandered still no current as the dam was full to overflowing, but the further we went the clearerer the water got! 

Matt says hold up ! “ I just saw a fish “ …out of the truck we piled and hang on not one but three …you beauty!! 

Out with gear and into it , every cast ignored..they were cruising past lures , soft baits everything…back to the truck for a bit of a systems check…into my tackle box of wonderful ideas re rig and back to these damn trout…the first few ignored ( we think these maybe hatchery fish that haven’t seen natural tucker ? ) then we found a beauty cruising up the bank underneath our feet , it wandered out to the middle of the canal and disappeared into the murk …

Matt had the dropper / bubble already positioned in that drift …but was enjoy the surroundings, the quiet , the bird sound ,the ….STRIKE  Matt  STRIKE ….I calmly and gently encouraged as the bubble disappeared for the third time. Matt did and to his credit damn near got the whole rig on the bank…damn 

Undaunted we gathered ourselves as another target drifted into view , this time it went like clock work …bubble in trout wanders up the drift …bubble disappears after what feels like a lifetime, Matt gently lifts the rod and WE ARE ON! A short but explosive battle we had it in the net …you beauty! Photos , handshakes and smiles all round! ..back it goes ..

Perfect let’s do that again well not 50 meters up stream another target , Matt is now on his game cast ….wait …dip …lift… ON …this time Matt will have none of this mucking around and does a fantastic version of the “Mcknight winch “ the trout goes aerial twice gets some slack line and is gone …damn…

We wander the water course , with Matt pointing out a shaol of what we are pretty sure we’re 4 inch long elvas …almost clear juvenile eels . Then the wind puffed and that rippled the water ruining the sight fishing. We tried another bit of water to no avail …

Back to the truck and running out of time we caught up with the Kukuwai clan , to find they had landed not one but two of the 500 tagged trout , plus another fish …bloody well done under testing conditions! 

So more yarns ,photos  , ideas swapping , plans made and advice shared! To top it off we were visited by the local ranger for a license check and yet more yarns and ideas and info …what a bloody great morning out. 

We missed the @Shearer and would have loved to chew the fat with him..

So with that I bid Matt / @Joe Schmo farewell for now.. 

he’s heading south ..so if you have an evening or morning spare…give him a PM and see if he’s available for a look around…he does have few family commitments and couple of appointments pending …but Matt is well worth the effort ..if only for a yarn even better for an adventure…he’s a doer not afraid of gorse , blackberry or waist deep water ..

Cheers Matt . Thank you for the tackle but more importantly the tactics and different styles of chasing fish…see you on the next go round! 
Joe 


Couple of photos to follow! Memories I will treasure!

----------


## stingray

Primed for the hunt


Got em


The lake high and soupy


Didn't phase or stop the Kukuwai's ...bloody legends

----------


## Joe Schmo

It was a beautiful tour @stingray and it brings tears to my eyes to see the good people of New Zealand in their natural habitat…tears to my eyes to see the smallest @kukuwai and think of all the poor fish that will fall victim to that deadly little dude over his lifetime. Yes, seeing a real life ranger (my dream job) was like seeing Micheal Jordan for me!! Such beautiful country, such beautiful people… I’m truly in love. Also, I’ve no choice to come back if for nothing else than to redeem my poor trout performance as witnessed by stingray over two days of follies  :Have A Nice Day: 
I am headed south and who knows what I may find down there but at this point it’s a formality and we will be back somewhere…hopefully for a visit of 40 or so years!! 
Joe, you will be a friend for life. Very useful guy for seeking out all things under the surface…lures…crays  :Have A Nice Day:   :Have A Nice Day: 
Thank you so much brother!!

----------


## kukuwai

Well.... another great day in Aotearoa,.... really what can I say   @Joe Schmo......but us NZers are not just nice on the internet 

i know you will be interested in this so it is for you......

Got our licenses checked again this evening but this time (different fella) checked our fish too (I thought it was odd that the first ranger didn't do that) 

Anyway this it what he told us.....

Hatchery fish have their top fin trimmed, tagged or not.



The rainbows are actually sporning in that canal you boys fished !!

However the wild fish have a fin like this....



We had 1 wild & 5 hatchery  !

The lads had a great day !!!

Two tagged fish caught by the little fella.



And a good keen older lad to help get that extra bit of distance on the cast helped 


   @Dundee I think you would be interested in this chat.

Forum at its finest you guys no doubt about it !!  Get the family out here Matt  Look forward to caching up again soon  @stingray you too are A TOP MAN !!

Can't wait for fishing tomorrow 


Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk

----------


## Dundee

Cheers for tagging me  @kukuwai,I don't usually follow this thread as its mostly sea fishing.
Great to here you lads had a ball hosting @Joe Schmo
I've been giving the jig head spinners a great work out thanks Joe Schmo.

rigged one of  @makka softbait up with the spinning jig.

Had a few chases but nothing on the softbaits today.
Lucky you weren't over this side of the North Island Joe as I 've been battling these conditions since you arrived.

Today was a bit clearer.

Tight lines.

----------


## deer243

Went for a mornings surfcast for some rig and grey boys
Got very windy by 9am, by 10am was a bastard and didnt help that a pod of dolphins stayed out in front of as for the last 2 hours (cool to see thou)

Even so, was worth the drive over the hill, got 3 rig, 2 greyboys and 2 skates before the wind etc stuff it.

----------


## kukuwai

Well a new year and a new target....

It was early doors for us, woke the boys at 1/4 to 5 and off around to Dads. Hooked the boat on and we were out the channel early.  



With the snapper around here well and truly into their spawning cycle we kept the boat free of bait and burley for a change.

It was out to the 'spat farm off Mot to chase some kingies. Only one other boat at the mussel farm early which is almost unheard of at this time of year and just the way I like it 

We ran a mixed spread of two tuna skirts, two top water lures and a deep diving rapala. All of which were to see some action.



We found them in packs as is often the case and as per usual the rats were quickest to the lures. We were ready for them tho and who ever wasn't busy when we hooked up grabbed the pre rigged jig rod and got busy with that. Often straight thru the rats to the bigger ones below.

Ended up boating 9 king's. Released 8 to fight another day (really need to get me a tagger) Kept one for the BBQ 

 

Another magic morning on the water but the real treasure is having three generations of this fishing mad family on the boat shearing the experience together



Looking forward to an awesome year full of fun and adventures. All the best for 2023 team !!  

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk

----------


## veitnamcam

That's awesome @kukuwai 
The three generations thing is pretty cool tangled lines and all.

----------


## Dundee

@kukuwai  did the young fella win a prize with the tagged trout?

----------


## kukuwai

> @kukuwai  did the young fella win a prize with the tagged trout?


Not sure yet mate, the fish & game office is closed. I have flicked them a email with a photo and the tag numbers, so we shell see 

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk

----------


## Joe Schmo

> @kukuwai  did the young fella win a prize with the tagged trout?


I’m still pretty sure he's gonna win the Hilux :Thumbsup: 
Kingi masters!!! Awesome job, you south island guys are alright!!

----------


## deer243

Great night landbased game fishing last night. At 1250am hooked up on the 80lb Penn senator. Landed it at 120am.

8 foot 4 Bronzie, we tagged it so our first one we have tagged!

----------


## kukuwai

Awesome !! I spot a tail rope this time 

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk

----------


## kukuwai

Hey fellas I'm keen on a bit of info regarding tagging fish.

As mentioned in my kingi write up we could have easily tagged the ones we let go. 
 @deer243 what did you use to tag the bronzie?
 @Gibo I am pretty sure you have done a bit of this too.

Any info you guys or others can share would be much appreciated, before I buy the gear required.

I spotted this kit on trade me...any good??

https://www.trademe.co.nz/3932200028


Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk

----------


## deer243

> Hey fellas I'm keen on a bit of info regarding tagging fish.
> 
> As mentioned in my kingi write up we could have easily tagged the ones we let go. 
>  @deer243 what did you use to tag the bronzie?
>  @Gibo I am pretty sure you have done a bit of this too.
> 
> Any info you guys or others can share would be much appreciated, before I buy the gear required.
> 
> I spotted this kit on trade me...any good??
> ...


Hi, my mate gets them thru this tagging program.
Tindaleresearch.org.nz/tagging program/order tagging gear/.   They email you if your fish is caught and get the details to you etc.
Hes got a couple of tags and a guy i know in blemhiem tags school sharks with the same tags  @kukuwai

----------


## kukuwai

Excellant cheers mate.

That looks to be the same tags as i spotted in that trademe listing 

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk

----------


## Gibo

Yip using the tinsdale programme tags too :Wink:

----------


## kukuwai

Tagging kit arrived during the week.



The boys were super keen to give it ago so we nipped out at first light to the 10m mark. Wasn't expecting much on the snapper front but thought we might get a gurnard or a rat king to test it on.

Ended up landing a dozen or more brim so kept a few for a feed and popped a few tags in some.



Really quick and easy to use. Just rolled out the measuring tape on the seat, tagged them and measured them at the same time then back in the briny.

All swam away strongly, be interesting to see where they turn up.  Will definitely be doing a few more  





Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk

----------

